# Back at the Shop



## Hilltop Raceway

The Meyer Bros. stopped by the shop for a little last minute inspecting before they go at it. Blue Austin is on the rack checking rear tire clearance, and the orange Tyco VW is getting the frontend checked. I don't know how this story will end...RM


----------



## Montoya1

What chassis and wheels are being used?

Very cool car btw.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Mt1, Austin chassis is a T-Jet with aluminum wheels, VW is Tyco 440 chassis with wheels from a diecast...RM


----------



## win43

Great cars. I especially love that Austin. Although that VW is sharp too


----------



## WesJY

dang !!! that's a beauty!! i like that VW! what kind of diecast the wheels came from? jada? those are right size for tyco bodies.. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wes, The wheels came from a Maist PRORODZ PROSTREET diecast I picked up at Toys R Us. Comes with a good looking engine also!!! ... RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes, The wheels came from a Maist PRORODZ PROSTREET diecast I picked up at Toys R Us. Comes with a good looking engine also!!! ... RM


ahhh perfect man!! thanks!! been having hard time trying to find wheels for my drag cars and i just finished one drag car but dont have the wheels.. i ll keep eye on them at toys r us !!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*That Orange just Pops!*

What a nice VW Bug man! Love the blue car also but, VWs have a special spot in my "sentimental brain storage unit". Both cars are Fantastic and that Orange Pops!

I have a few of these bodies by Bruce Gavin sitting in one of my to do someday case. Soon as this Cold that has been wearing me down goes away...Bam going to do one of these VWs up. 

You are a true inspiration Hilltop with all the fun builds you post up here on HT. :woohoo:










Going to rest now, Bob...zilla


----------



## gear buster

Great looking draggers there hilltop. 
I like the Austin best. Ya know, Old school cars..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Beautiful bug!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice slots. But how're the tires on that bug? Do they have any grip at all?


----------



## Bill Hall

Sweet bug Randy. I like orange!


----------



## roadrner

Does look nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Grunger, Not much grip, it's just a crusier, they do run smooth. For racing I'd go with something else....RM


----------



## bobhch

*Hey check out this thread...har...Orange Bugzilla...har*

This is a crazy kA-Win-si-Dence man....Bugzilla in orange. Click below and scroll to the top of the page...lol

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2299318#post2299318

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is strange BZ!!! If I had added a rear wing and used a MM motor, painted the blower black, Whoa!!! Thanks for posting the diecast thread!!! That 1:1 bug is bad!!! Reckon they need any door stickers??? It's back to the shop...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Next Sunday you California Peeps!!!!! VW bugs!!!!*

Vroooooooooooooooooooom! Would love to go to this...yeah baby!

http://www.bugin.com/

and if that wasn't fun enough try this one....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n7mTGDWxrU&feature=related

Even the King liked VWs. Thank you...thank you very much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z_UCbnCuss&feature=related

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Vroooooooooooooooooooom! Would love to go to this...yeah baby!
> 
> http://www.bugin.com/
> 
> and if that wasn't fun enough try this one....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n7mTGDWxrU&feature=related
> 
> Even the King liked VWs. Thank you...thank you very much.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z_UCbnCuss&feature=related
> 
> Bob...zilla


yyyeeaahhh!! that black vw beat the crap out of mustang!!! yeeaaahhhhh FORD is crap!! mopar rules !! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Smooth 57*

Here's a clean up job that came in last week. I try and keep a little work lined up for the the boys. The high price of gas has slowed things down a little at the shop. The boys had done a little work on this Tyco 57 a few years back. This was a blue flamed Tyco 57. The blue flames have been removed, some chrome foil added, a little detail paint work added, just a smooth, clean, ride...RM


----------



## 69-gts-383-rag

*Reply*

Just Like To Know Who Sells The Austin Body. It Looks A Little Shorter Then The One I Have... The One U Have Looks A Lot Better Then The Longer One........


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice Randy! A typical example of your sharp work.


----------



## gear buster

*chrome foil*

I like the chrome Foil for the chrome parts. Makes them look alot more real and you can get it in alot of different metals. Graet lookin chebie there Hilltop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

69-gts-383-rag said:


> Just Like To Know Who Sells The Austin Body. It Looks A Little Shorter Then The One I Have... The One U Have Looks A Lot Better Then The Longer One........


The Austin is a resin kit from Racing legends, http://racleg.free.fr/ It is designed to fit an AFX chassis, for the old Gasser look, sits up high. I lowered mine and cut out the rear fender wells, for an updated look. The blue Austin is running a T-jet chassis with glue in posts. To lower it to fit an AFX chassis, I shaved off the chassis tabs a bit and put in a screw post.










The body measures 2 1/4" in length and 1 3/16" in width, again it has been lowered. 










The orange Austin is running an AFX chassis, shaved chassis body tabs, with a body front post added, and custom rear body mount. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## SplitPoster

Man, we only have had a couple of VW's, nothing 1/10 as awesome as that bug-in clip. What an event to go to..... cross country in a microbus Bob?

HT, I wish I could master foil - I end up with shiny trash. Nice, nice work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*46 Ford Make Over ???*

John B. Cruzin dropped this 46 Ford by the shop for an estimate.The boys are talking, trying to work up a build cost. Customer wants a few changes, you know how that goes, says he'd like to have this, like to do that, how much is this, how much for that, it's gonna cost how much!!! John B. may end up going to Macco. Stayed tuned...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Hilltop you keep a clean shop....scary clean man, scary.....*

Can't wait to see what you do to this Randy. Another show car for sure!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Tough 46*

The boys got started on John B. Crusin's JL Back to the Future 46. This thing had some of the toughest paint I've seen. The alcohol idea softend the paint, but still had to scrape it off. I also shaved the door handels, license plate holder, bumpers, side moldings, and hood moldings. Had to do a lot of block sanding to get her smoothed down. This was suppose to be a re-paint only, but the customer is always right (supposedly)!!! If John B. has got the green, then the boys can find some red, blue or yellow!!! Just an update...back to the shop...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Gonna be nice Randy...*

This 46 has *always* needed a makeover. Black is fine I suppose, but I guess I was surprised it didn't come out in more colors in later releases. It will look good in any color _you_ shoot at it Randy!!! 

By the way.... Are those 2 shop guys wearing black leather pants and black eye masks?? ... What's up with that?? nuther


----------



## videojimmy

I agree, with all the other bodies they had out, in every color under the sun... why did they drop the ball here? A two tone would have been great... or at least another version with a white top... something, anything but all black.

Also, a non Back to the Future Deloren would have been cool... I bet a chrome version would have been cool too. 

Oh well.... looking forward to the magic this car will most surely undergo "back at the shop" 

Put some MOONS on the baby!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Screw UP !!!*

I come back to the shop today after a few days off, man was I pis...d. Somebody's gonna get a butt chewing for priming the top with red oxide!!! Anyways, more sanding to be done.
P.S. Nuther, the guys are wearing sun glasses. The camera flash tends to bother the eyes. Those are old Goodwrench uniforms I picked up at the local salvage house. 
Wes, Baby moons would look good. John B. has done about spent his limit, but I'll mention the wheels too him.


----------



## bluerod

nice cars speaking of chorme deloren just got one back from the chrome shop a few weeks ago looks good will have it at the md. show thanks bob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*46 Ford Makeover*

Finally finished up the 46. I'll be glad to see this one leave. After much debate, we went ahead cut the hood, added a beefed up engine. Ended up putting on a tan top, the black top just didn't work. The boys worked hard on this one, may have to give em a break...The next 46 will probably be a re-paint only, toooooo much sanding, de-chroming, fill-in, etc. but I guess it was worth it...RM
P.S. The trash can is for you B...Z


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Is the trash can from that Stop-Police stuff that Tubtrack on e-bay always throws in when you make a purchase?

If so . . . why the hell don't I ever think of doing something like that?? :freak:


----------



## bobhch

*Sweet paint job.........woah baby!!!*

Mr. Hilltop,

Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that is "1" Sweet Paint job man! After posting this I will be going back for a second and third look. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yeah the trash can looks great man. The cleanest trash can in the world...lol Does Mr. Clean work at the shop also... Seriously you have very nice detail stuff in your shop which, really makes this whole thread that much more fun! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

that looks great. Perfect choice going with the tan top and big motor.
Question how do you mount the motors?


----------



## Bill Hall

GREAT Randy!

Tan WAS the way fer sure.


----------



## 70ss

What a difference. Looks great nice choice of colors.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Motor Mount*

41 W, I cut a hole in the 46 for the motor to sit down in. I made a small plate, out of some scrap plastic, for the motor to sit on and glued the plate underneath the hood. The plate has some side rails to let the plate drop down lower for a little depth. The motor is from a diecast, PROSTREETS, which screws onto the diecast. Just sand the motor flat and glue in place. I painted the plate flat black, to give a little depth also. The 3 holes you see are the hood mounts made by JL. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

P.S. Doba, You're correct on the trash can. Can't get nothing by you guys!!! I just drilled it out and used the dremel to open it up. ... RM


----------



## Dragula

Damn nice job!!
DRAGjet


----------



## 41-willys

Thanks Hilltop, That will if I ever try a custom:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I have this body and its been sitting in the box forever.. now i get the idea hee hee... :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

It was a lot of fun watching the progress of this build, Randy! Great results! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Soooo much better...*

In this color... with the new engine... waaay cool. JL woulda sold alot more of these had they done it. Randy... your a Pioneer. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## gear buster

*lookin cool*

Lookin super cool there hilltop..:thumbsup:
You are gettin my adrenilline pumpin for the car show season thats upon us..:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## win43

Keeping those guys busy in the shop I see. great looking car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea Jerry, Just trying to keep the boys busy is a job itself!!! A new customer brought this old Tyco Vette by for an estimate. The boys are "smoking" it over trying to get a few ideas on what to do with it. Stayed tuned...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Pull it over under the rack...

...push the down button yer done!

Go have lunch.

Cant WAIT to see what you and the crew do with plaine Jane.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Goin Green*

After getting the OK to build, from Vette owner Justa Raysin, the boys got busy. This car is going on the strip!!! The boys cut out a hole for a blower setup, added a rear spoiler for some downforce stability. JR picked up U.S. Tobacco for sponsorship, so the color choice was green. Paint came out a little dull, but some clear should do the trick. About all that's left is adding glass, dropping in the motor and adding some stickers. Stay tuned...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Smokin Vette*

The boys worked a little overtime trying to get this smokin Skoal/Kodiak Vette finished up. A special thanks to Duplicolor for supplying the paint, ProStreet for a bad a..s engine, and the Custom Shop for the tire/wheel combo, and U.S. Tobacco for funding the project. It's track time!!! Sunday Sundaaay Sundaaaaaay, be there!!! ... RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

How come all the shop mechanics look like Lone Ranger want-to-a-bees


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Roger, I use a lot of light in the shop, therefore the guys wear sunglasses to cut down on the glare. If you had been paying close attention, you would have noticed the clock always shows the same time also. That is because the camera is set up on an automatic time frame sequence. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow! Ya really flog that crew of yours Randy. Not only do you really crank out quantity; the amazing part is the top notch quality that flies out of your slot shop on a regular basis.


----------



## WesJY

HR - good lord!!!   awesome job man!! keep them coming!! i ll have to try 2 tone colors someday! do you use auto clearcoat or future? 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Lemonaide from lemons once again!!!*

Did not see this one coming at all... Nice Randy...Very Nice...nd



Hilltop Raceway said:


> If you had been paying close attention


_BTW: Now that you mention it, that garbage can is getting pretty full!! _


----------



## bobhch

*Lookin' good man...lookin' real good!*

HT,

This Vette looks great in green and gold with the Kodiac and Skoal sponsors! 
SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY....Vroooom!
____________ ______________________ _________________ _____________________________

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

I was very excited to see what you would go with this vette, too, Randy.
For years mine languished as a lowly but convenient chassis container/protector in the bottom of my box. I thought it had so much potential but for the life of me, I couldn't see what it needed. 
Now YOU come along with your star-made team of shop wizards and nail it!:thumbsup:
Wanna do another one? LOL j/k!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Boys Toy*

The boys appreciate all the great comments from you guys!!! It's been a little slow at the shop, so I decided to let the boys build their own ride. Donner truck is an old banged up 40 Ford Tyco truck. After stripping all the paint off (soaked it in Denatured alcohol, came off pretty good), the boys cut out the glass openings - front and sides, and opened up the hood for a, you guessed it, big block Muscle Machine engine. We're hoping to pick up sponsor and choose a color. Stay Tuned...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

OOOH This is gonna be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like a GREAT start Randy.

We always need more cool trucks!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Boy's Toy*

Good news, the boys picked up a sponsor, Phillips 66. Naturally we had to go with red. The boys were all excited about the finished product. The Muscle Machine engine dropped right in, bolted on some ProStreet wheels, added the MM wheelie bar to keep the front end down. Just something a little different ...RM


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dragula

Sharp!!Nice use of a Tyco!
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,You're killing me.I better get busy.Tom


----------



## bobhch

*What Tom said...*

Randy,

What everyone else said....gotta get busy...aaaaaaaaaaaaaah how do yo do it?

I LOVE RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man you are on a dinner :roll: Big time. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## krazcustoms

Man, these garage scene before/after buildups are fantastic. The buildups themselves are spectacular, but the garage scene and people just makes the whole thing pop that much more. I keep thinking how awesome it would be if you (or somebody) had the time to do a buildup "Robot Chicken" style. For anyone who has never seen "Robot Chicken", it's stop-motion animation using action figures and whatnot and in my opinion is very funny.


----------



## JordanZ870

Randy, what's the deal! Don't you even give these guys time for a beer?
They must have burned the midnight oil, the 1am oil, the 2am oil, the 3am oil....ect...and ya don't do that kind of work all juiced up! Give'm a raise! (and a beer)

Slick truck, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Randy,
Great stuff!!! Those guys at the shop must be getting tired. WORK! WORK! WORK! But, boy do they get the work done. Better give them a raise so they don't leave and work elsewhere. Can't wait to see what they crank out next.


----------



## gear buster

*Where to find..*

Hilltop, What you paying your guys? Just need to know what to offer them to work for me..LOL

Nice looking drag truck. Makes the old blue look great with the bars and blower. The red just gives it an extra pizzzazz..:thumbsup:
Dad, can I borrow the truck tonight???:woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


 
*Sha-Zammmm!!! :woohoo:*

_*N I C E !! *_


----------



## tomhocars

The guys over at Bel Air Garage were taling about all the noise coming from the guys at Hilltop garage..


----------



## tomhocars

They had to come up with something


----------



## tomhocars

a small block 55 wouldn't do it


----------



## tomhocars

Maybe a big block 57 Vette could do it?


----------



## tomhocars

This would definitely do it.Blown and injected 38


----------



## mopar78

More nice 55s Tom.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Shop Wars*

Tom, You trying to start a Shop War??? Very nice 55's, but I'm not going to show the pics to the boys, they just don't need the pressure. I like my shop to run smooth, nice try though, very nice!!! Keep the pics coming!!!...RM
P.S. Thanks again guys for the kind words. The boys appreciate em !!!


----------



## videojimmy

man, the work on this thread is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great bunch of cars guys...

Kinda like getting to a car show early and watching the field roll in.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The Tuttleheads*

This ol' chopper stopped by the shop the other day, he wanted to get his bike painted up to match his other ride. The boys haven't built any choppers, but what the heck, there's first time for every thing. I hope this works!!!...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Not a slot car*

I know this is not a slotcar, but I thought you guys might enjoy it. The boys finally got this thing torn apart. I've never seen so many parts!!! I hope they find a manual, to find out how to put this thing back together!!! Things I get into!!! ... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Slotzy Rider*

Sometimes you gotta have a little faith. The boys pulled it off as far as I'm concerned. Special thanks to Bob...I'm sending you a new customer...zilla for the bike!!! Paint is a dark red metalic, with gold trim. I may have to give the boys some time off. We're planning to go to the St. Louis slotcar show this weekend. Thanks for your patience, but I think I'll stick to slotcars...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet bike! (how come it isn't Jasper powered? ):lol:


----------



## 41-willys

I really like how the bike turned out:thumbsup:


----------



## Tazman6069

Where can you get one of those bikes?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Taz, Bob...zilla sent me that bike. He said he picked up at Wal-Mart last year around Easter. I was amazed at how many parts are in the thing, 12 plus 2 screws, that's 12 molds. Made in China of course, these were just a novelty item for the Easter basket I'm guessing...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Taz, Bob...zilla sent me that bike. He said he picked up at Wal-Mart last year around Easter. I was amazed at how many parts are in the thing, 12 plus 2 screws, that's 12 molds. Made in China of course, these were just a novelty item for the Easter basket I'm guessing...RM


Hilltop,

Nice Guess....Yep I snagged up as many of these as I could find last year. 










Your bike paint job is very Kool. 

Joez there is no room for the Jasper Powered decal...har

Sorry picture is blurry but, am in a hurry as I need to leave right now to pick the kids up from Nana and Papas house. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY

HT - nice bike!!!!! bob did give me some and havent had time to work on them!! i am so jealous you have time to do it!!!! spring is coming means more house work around arggggghhh!!


Wes


----------



## noddaz

*Whoa...*



tomhocars said:


> They had to come up with something


Those 55's are hot....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Slotzy Rider*

Thanks guys for your patience with the bike build. The build also involved this AW panel truck. The panel was soaked overnight in denatured alcohol. The alcohol softened the paint enough that I could use a worn scotch scub pad, to remove the heavy stuff, thin a stiff toothbrush and alcochol to finish cleaning the paint off. The panel was dark blue, so you can still see the stains. AW paint is stubborn!!! Stay tuned...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Now you know...*

As Paul Harvey would say, " Now you know the rest of the story". Both the panel and the bike were painted with the same colors. Metalic red and gold paints were used. I added some RRR wheels and tinted the glass black...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## 70ss

Nice work really like your before and after shots.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Hilltop Raceway said:


> As Paul Harvey would say, " Know you know the rest of the story". Both the panel and the bike were painted with the same colors. Metalic red and gold paints were used. I added some RRR wheels and tinted the glass black...RM


the truck looks great can you paint mine for me?


----------



## JordanZ870

Great project, Randy! Color-matched bumps to boot! :thumbsup: (Ain't got enough beer in it though. :lol: )


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice color combo Randy. Very classy!


----------



## videojimmy

Randy, your work is top notch! I can only dream of reaching such heights


----------



## bobhch

*Love it....love it...love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Randy,

If I was single and that truck was a Woman a marriage proposal would be in order......I love it!

Two-Tone beauty man and the bike painted up as well to match just tops the wedding cake off.

Bob...I do...zilla


----------



## win43

WOOHOO That's a mean truck!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Another 40*

Well the guys down the street saw the Phillips 66 Drag truck, so they wanted their own truck. I think you call it competition!!! Anyways we rolled in another 40 Ford. Since the boys already have the specs on the last build, this one should go pretty good. RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Stripping the 40*

After some denatured alcohol, Castrol Super Clean, and a good bath, she's about ready for a little grinding. Need to cut out the windows and open up the hood for another MM engine. A little body sanding to get rid of the mold lines, get a little primer layed down and she should be ready for some color. The boys mentioned yellow??? Stayed tuned...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Yellow 40*

The boys got her out of the paint shop, layed on some stickers, and are doing a little adjusting on the wheelie bar. Engine should be in tonight, do a little final touch up, and be ready to go...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"Gas War"*

Well it's a "Gas War", Amoco verses Phillip's 66. Got the engine put in, ready to roll. With the price of gas going up so high, they want see too much action, maybe use as a display, bring in some customers...Hope you enjoyed the pics...RM


----------



## WesJY

bada$$ trucks!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## mowyang

Your guys do great work!
:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Amazing work, like the nomad too


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice Randy!

I'm a firm believer in building pairs or sets of cars so you can run them together.


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> As Paul Harvey would say, " Now you know the rest of the story". Both the panel and the bike were painted with the same colors. Metalic red and gold paints were used. I added some RRR wheels and tinted the glass black...RM


I'm gonna have to repaint mine for sure. Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*"Gas War"*

"Gas War"

Anyone have a light? Fooooowwwsh......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Nice trucks Randy. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Well it's a "Gas War", Amoco verses Phillip's 66. Got the engine put in, ready to roll. With the price of gas going up so high, they want see too much action, maybe use as a display, bring in some customers...Hope you enjoyed the pics...RM



Man, Randy...with the price of gasoline, it will be a race between build-teams. Who can push their truck the farthest! They are stylin', buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz

*Whoa!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


>


That is a beaut!! Thank you for sharing your work!!!
Scott


----------



## gear buster

Thats the way the Tyco trucks should have looked.:thumbsup:
Excellent and super cool ..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Meet the Boys*

I posted this on the people thread but, In case you missed it, this was a great opportunity to introduce the Boys at the Shop. I just wanted to give em a big shout out, for all their hard work. From left to right, first is Jessie, with James second in line, identical twins since birth. Third is Happy Harry, you get the pictured, he's always excited about a build. Next is Chip with Boyd standing beside him. These two guys are in charge of most builds, at the shop. Then comes Mac, he's our tool guy. He keeps the shop running and looking good. AC is the parts guy that we couldn't do without. AC brings in all the big engines and speciality parts. Kneeling down is Wheiler, our main tire, rim, and chassis guy. Wheiler also does some painting. All the guys are pretty talented, so they swap up jobs from time to time. Last but not least is Asphalt, the shop dog. Hope you enjoyed meeting the boys. RM


----------



## Slott V

That's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Woooof, wooof....*

Randy,

How much for the dog?....lol 

Is he shop trained....Yellow is Good but, not in little puddles all over the shop floor. 

Bob...it's not his Asphalt...zilla


----------



## noddaz

You have it wrong Bob...
It's Asphalt's job to wash wheels & tires...
(yuk, yuk, yuk...)


----------



## XracerHO

*One Guy Shop*

HT is an inspiration to HO slot car building due to the quality & quantity of cars presented by the members' regular contributions. Thanks guys for all the ideas.

Randy, your Hilltop Crew has invigorated my one guy garage with first the suburban panel. A project started by striping it using nail polish remover on q-tips then filling rear window panels. Your Corvette transformation to beautiful drag car changed the focus to junkyard resurrection Camaro project! As you can see an ambitious project requiring: new door panels and body mounting hardware. Once the Bigtime Muscle large block Chevy was installed, a flurry of activity took over the small shop. The mirrors were removed, large rear wing attached, gas cap filled, headlights removed & lenses openings filled. The front end was lowered dramatically and all grille openings were filled to reduce aero drag! Pro street wheels are coming in the mail.










Now, a yellow Cuda Super III project plus shop updates (concrete floor - how did RM do that, hoist, etc.) are keeping the shop busy. Yard work and having to learn how to insert an image is slowing production!

Hilltop Crew & others keep submitting your creations! :thumbsup:

Yes, lots of light in my small shop too!


----------



## redwog

Great Job Brother Proud of you! Only right you give credit where credit is due!! 
One slight correction Brother as I remember the origional 'Asphalt' solid black - This must be 'Asphalt II' Right! Offspring of 'Concrete' the ole tramp that hung around back of the shop! 
What ever happened to 'Asphalt'? I remember when they were paving the street in 
front of the shop the paving crew sure took a liking to him - feed him a lot of scraps 
as I remember!
Great Job Brother - Keep um comming!
TG


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The Shop*

Nothing wrong with a one man shop XRacer!!! Cuts down on the confussion and the payroll, insurance, etc. I like your shop stuff. I bought all 4, just need to get the stuff in the shop. One of these days. For the shop floor, I just painted it gray, then spray canned dusted a light coat of flat black. Hold the can back about a ft or 2. The hoist, lift, etc. are just scrap pieces of flat plastic and plastic tubing cut, glued, and painted. The casters are cut off straight pins. Engine stand is tubing with a flat washer glued to the upright. Engine puller is plastic tubing again. Jack is a flat base, small tubing, and a small piece of an axel for the jack shaft, chain is cheap jewelry. Use your imagination!!! Nice looking Camaro you got going!!! Nice engine choice!!! Keep us posted!!!...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Landscaping 1:1*

Things been a little slow at the shop, so I had to get the boys to help with a little 1:1 landscaping out back. Talk about getting pis...d, I had em sowing seed and putting down straw. All the straw and grass in the imediate foreground, is covering fill-in dirt and rock. This has been a big project, about a year long. They should get back in the shop soon, I hope!!! They have bitched enough, about outside work!!! ...RM










The real pic


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Teaming Up*

The guys at Motor City teamed up with Phillips 66 for their shop truck build. Phillips 66 paid for the build plus free gas for the advertising space. The colors seem to blend and work together. Maybe I need to talk to the Gulf or Texaco people...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Sharp Randy!

Is that the one you just overpainted rather than stripping?


----------



## raypunzel

Thumbs up!!
Is that black paint or pinstripe tape?
I like it very much...clean!
RAy


----------



## JordanZ870

Randy, you simply amaze me!
I hope TL is sneaking peeks at your work! I wouldn't mind his repaints at all if they came out like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Repaint*

Thanks guys!!!
Bill, I tried the Awesom on this one, didn't phase it. Washed it off and spray canned primer right over it. Came back with white, then the red, added the stripe and stickers, then cleared it.
Ray, the stripe is automotive pinstriping. I trimmed down a wide strip with an xacto knife and ruler. And if TL did paint these Joez, I'd probably still have to repaint one, just to be different. That's why they make decals and paint isn't it??? I gotta go check on the boys...RM


----------



## win43

"The Amazing Randy" works his magic again. That is one awesome truck.


----------



## videojimmy

wow, does this man's magic ever cease?


----------



## JordanZ870

videojimmy said:


> wow, does this man's magic ever cease?






Uurrrmmmm.....NOPE!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Note to self: need to build more panel trucks soon*

Randy,

I have to agree with everyone else here and say Wooooah very nice looking truck and it's yours...Lucky! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...Note to self: need to build more panel trucks soon...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Going straight!!!*

The boys picked up this old round tracker at a local auction. Decided to go straight with it for a change. Should be an easy fix...










Finally got the old paint off, cut the window net, opened the hood up. 










Took her to the paint room, to let Wheiler do his stuff. 










The Boys got some stickers on and are doing some final adjustments.










This was a pretty easy build, nothing major, turned out OK. Hope you enjoyed the process...RM


----------



## 70ss

This just isnt right 
These boys have all the cool tools. Look forward to updates to this post. Thanks for the entertainment


----------



## bobhch

70ss said:


> This just isnt right
> These boys have all the cool tools. Look forward to updates to this post. Thanks for the entertainment


YEAH...what 70ss said *jaw drops to floor* Awesum! :woohoo:

Bob...love that paint job with the perfect color choice on the red stripe...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*It's a Miracle*

XracerHO, I can't believe what I'm seeing, is it possible??? The 3rd missing brother of Jessie and James, my shop guys. They had mentioned a 3rd brother but I never questioned the matter. And to find him of all places on Hobby Talk, through the internet. My guys are so excited!!! Hurry and put a rush on that Camaro build, maybe they can hook up together, have a short vacation. RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


 Randy you are twizted in a cool kind of way, I must say. :roll:


----------



## roadrner

Looks great! Can't believe the size of their air hose.  Great looking Suburban. My next one will not be stripped. Just get out the primer after a good bath and save a week.  rr


----------



## win43

GREAT stuff Randy!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> Looks great! Can't believe the size of their air hose.  Great looking Suburban. My next one will not be stripped. Just get out the primer after a good bath and save a week.  rr


Thats a high volume high pressure set up RR! The granola's will be all over Hilltop soon.:freak: 

Leave it to Randy...if that new A-dub is so fricken tough to strip...it stands to reason that it would be dandy primer. Brilliant! I'm gonna scuff and shoot my next one also.:thumbsup:

Where does he find the time?


----------



## bobhch

*Cry me a river...LOL Don't hate me man...please!*

Oooooh Boooooo whooo, whooooo & cry me a river.  LOL Mom my AW 57 panel trucks won't strip again...har 










Well "EYE" have 3 right here waiting for some Phssssssssssh fun but, don't have the time right now. Yeah lets all have a tear jerking cry fest. :hat:Ha,ha,ha...just razzing you guyz a little. :devil:

Bob...E-Z for me...zilla D)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Rub it in!!!*










Well "EYE" have 3 right here waiting for some Phssssssssssh fun 

Well just rub it in Bob...I got 3 ready to paint...zilla!!! The boys just ain't as fast as you, but they have got one started!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Mr. Minor*

The boys have been working on this resin car. Been doing a little test fitting on the engine. Since gas is so high, Mr. Minor wants to go with a V6. Stay tuned...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Yellow Panel Truck*

Hilltop,

That looks like a yellow Panel truck top. Oooooh boy I love those 57 Panels man and that V-6 project looks Super Duper also.

I think it would almost be easier to just make 57 panel bodies and skip the stripping process altogether....Naw.  Phsssssssssssssssssshed those 3 I got in Hobbytalk.com colors and need to finish them up for the HOHT Auction.

Gotta go now, Bob...be back soon...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Woodie*

Mr. Minor is better know as "Woodie" by his close friends. Decided to stay with the V6 for now, didn't want to cut the hood just yet. The logical color choice on this was one was metallic red, to help bring out the beauty of the wood trim. Used some yellow tint glass and AW wheels. Hope you enjoy the pics...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Bee-yoo-timus!


----------



## bobhch

*Now that's what I'm talking about!*

RM,

That is another REAL SHARP Hilltop Raceway car. V-6 under the hood and all....yeah!

Bob...nice body lines and paint...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet, Randy!

V6 still has plenty of snort!
I bet you could still* make the tyres bark, yeah? :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the woody Randy. Did you cast it yourself?


----------



## coach61

Awesome Stuff Bob and Randy, but Randy will that slacker in your pics ever get his Pepsi and get back to work?


Coach!

Also.. I fault you both for my lack of sleep.. I repainted the HOHT headquarters the last few days.. both the scale and the real one lol.. just adding a new bay to the Ho one before I start showing it off.. ( ya like it will look like plain ole jane next to the stuff you guys do.. but hey I did it myself.. lol)


Dave


----------



## gear buster

You will have to build a bigger garage there Hilltop if your guys keep building cars like that..:thumbsup:
Sweet lookin Woody wagon... :dude:


----------



## WesJY

DANNNNNGGGGG!!!! thats a beauty!!! :thumbsup:

where did you get the body? or did i miss where it came from?

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Thanks guys!!!*

Thanks guys, I'll be sure and tell the boys. The body is a Racing Legends kit. I haven't tried any casting yet Jerry, but one of these days. And lay off the boys Coach, good help is hard to come by!!! I furnish free drinks to the boys, it's just a shop perk...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*New One Guy Garage*

Randy, the Minor Wagon is Great! WOW, like the color combination! Seen your teaser in the previous AC Delco truck photo, also a Great build!. :thumbsup:

Your guys dropped over to inspect the larger shop & the new concrete floor.










The Camaro is coming along slowly with all the shop construction. It was only striped & primed with silver to spot areas that need more bodywork. Accidents always occur during construction: the original Aurora VW sustained heavy front end damage while testing the wall hoist. The 280Z, a flea market purchase, with the soft rubber bumper needed major clean-up, chroming & T-jet mounting. Want both these small four cylinders running quickly with the price of gas soaring! When ever I find time, probably the fall, I will be putting a big block in my Minor Wagon! 
Where's your C5R Corvette by Racing Legends....RM?


----------



## bobhch

*nice shop XracerHO*

nice shop XracerHO,

Love this stuff man...nice shop...I went and got some shop stuff but, no time to build a shop right now....gotta go.

Bob...love the shops guys...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Woo Hoo*

Nice shop X Ho, very nice!!! I see you have outgrown the other shop. You got to have room to work!!! Looks like Ol Yeller has had a long day. I see by the clock on the wall, it's almost quitting time. Also, Glad the concrete worked out for you. Now that you have a nice new shop, keep those pics coming...RM
P.S. Be sure and send my boys home when they get through with the inspection!!!


----------



## WesJY

damn!! thats awesome looking shop you got man!!! where did you get it? if you dont mind me asking??

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*brb*



WesJY said:


> damn!! thats awesome looking shop you got man!!! where did you get it? if you dont mind me asking??
> 
> Wes


Joez put up a link some place...there are 4 different sets of Die cast that come with all kinds of goodies. I will try and find the thread and link it here.

Bob...brb...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Garage stuff*

Ya need a little help Bob...I think you got lost...zilla???

http://www.mini-motorsonline.com/home.php?cat=9


----------



## XracerHO

*Garage is Getting Bigger*

This shop enlargement project is getting out of hand! When the guys started converting the Semi Tractor chassis to a slotted chassis from an article on HT, a larger door was required.

Randy , the Minor Woodie is WOW :thumbsup: still keep looking at the photos. I sent the boys home with a Pepsi to go! The floor has a second coat of concrete as a result of a gust of wind when misting the flat black - will practice your technique latter then redo, still have more drywall finishing & painting to do.












Wes, the garage started from Motormax My Garage Diorama but the three walls were made into one, right side from a toy show find & left side from an HO train building. The Dioramas are a great source for garage accessories.

Appreciate the comments guys, thanks.


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ya need a little help Bob...I think you got lost...zilla???
> 
> http://www.mini-motorsonline.com/home.php?cat=9


thanks!!! Lol about bob... 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Wes said:


> thanks
> wes


----------



## bobhch

*Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum Thanks HT!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ya need a little help Bob...I think you got lost...zilla???
> 
> http://www.mini-motorsonline.com/home.php?cat=9



Hey I Uuuuuuum forgot...thanks HT for putting up the link.

I am :lol: about Wes :lol: about me...har


XracerHO,

That is one nice piece of AFX Rare black Cab Over there....I miss mine...why, why, why....don't ever let her go man!


Bob...Uuuuuuum forgot...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Reject Resin*

Things have been slow inside the shop, outside is a different story. Me and the boys been doing outside work, much to their disapproval. They did manage to drag home this old resin reject. Most of the top was gone, had to patch it up with JB Weld and filler. Probably should have took it to the dump, but...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Rotisserie*

The boys had to put this on the cooker to get the top checked out. Sure can get a good eye on the body this way!!! Got the windows cut out, excess resin flashing removed, body smoothed down, just about ready for paint. I drilled the rear tail light holes for an inset look. It's sad to cover a yellow body, but some things have to be done...RM








RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Going green and blue*

I'm went green and blue on this one. Looks better than it sounds. I borrowed the chassis setup from the 37 Ford to see how she'd look. May be a keeper, just need to order some more wheels. Glass is on back order, should be in shortly. I believe Asphalt (the dog) wants to borrow it, at least part of it. And I almost throwed this one away...hope you like it as much as I now do!!! RM


----------



## win43

ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!!!!!! Looks like they saved it from the boneyard.
Better give the boys a bonus for this one Randy. You know how hard it is to find good help these days.


----------



## tjd241

*Kick save and a beauty....*

Some of your best work yet Randy....:thumbsup::thumbsup:....nd

*BTW: What's the #1 red/white car lurking in the background???*


----------



## roadrner

What a recovery! Throw an extra case of beer in shop refridgerator for the guys. It's gonna get hot this weekend and they deserve it after this one. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Your detail work is awesome, Randy! Great save! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

awesome job man!!! :thumbsup: i am gonna have a new shop of my own soon!! i dont know the name of it yet.. it might be called "the loser's shop" or something lol.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Randy I love all your builds...this one is no exception....*

I love your builds Randy and this truck with the visor and engine just looks great all around in blue and green with that smooth gold stripe.

Yah your guys have every reason to raise their hands and jump up and down over this one. They might even have to sleep in the shop because it would be to hard to pull you eyes off of this thing....nice!

Bob...Wes is no looser...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Camaro's*

BTW: What's the #1 red/white car lurking in the background???

ND, The Camaro body kits were donated by Dash Motorsports to Coach for his upcoming auction. Team Shell provided the logo's. I tried to do a little painting, volunteer work. Both bodies ( T-Jet type chassis) will be on the auction block, plus a few others, if I can part with em??? RM


----------



## WesJY

those are sweet looking camaros!! i ll have to figure out how to paint two colors from bomb cans.. !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster

Uh oh, got to save my change for the next auction, those Camaros could convert a Ford man to Chevy! Beautiful Work!


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> BTW: What's the #1 red/white car lurking in the background???
> 
> ND, The Camaro body kits were donated by Dash Motorsports to Coach for his upcoming auction. Team Shell provided the logo's. I tried to do a little painting, volunteer work. Both bodies ( T-Jet type chassis) will be on the auction block, plus a few others, if I can part with em??? RM


RM,

Thanks I was wondering what to do with that Camaro that Coach sent for the Auction.

Wanna race...not done yet. Thinking Jasper Powered and some other Sponsors also. Now I gotta go see if I can find a bigger Engine size decal for my hood...har










I love HTERS!

Bob...let's hit the dirt and go in circles...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> RM,
> 
> Thanks I was wondering what to do with that Camaro that Coach sent for the Auction.
> 
> Wanna race...not done yet. Thinking Jasper Powered and some other Sponsors also. Now I gotta go see if I can find a bigger Engine size decal for my hood...har
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love HTERS!
> 
> Bob...let's hit the dirt and go in circles...zilla


aww mannn thats a sweet looking hooters!! you need to put a hooter woman pic on it!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*HooterHead*

Had a feeling you might go with orange Bob...Hooterhead...zilla. I like Hooters, but don't touch em, ahhh!!! Cool dirt tracker!!! Can I bid now??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cut & Paste*

Bob...I like hooter's...zilla, Got room to cut and paste??? Black will look great against the orange...just my thoughts...RM


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Bob...I like hooter's...zilla, Got room to cut and paste??? Black will look great against the orange...just my thoughts...RM


I just wanted to see her twice....:woohoo:


----------



## tjd241

*Bob... Randy....*

*EXCELLENT* work !!! Here... :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... A deuce fer each of ya's. ND


----------



## bobhch

*Oooooooooooooooooooh baby!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Bob...I like hooter's...zilla, Got room to cut and paste??? Black will look great against the orange...just my thoughts...RM


RM,

I took your advice and black does look good with orange. She is sitting in clear coat right now drying...pics Tuesday! :woohoo:

She could get me wasted and make me right bad checks any day! Wait I am married to Ginger...oh man...almost forgot. 

Now that is my idea of a H:tongue::tongue:TERS gal...Yeah!

Bob...can look but, no touchy, touchy...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Thumbs up*

After non-stop yard work & organizing service for the A/C for the past few days, what a Great pleasure to view outstanding builds as Reject Resin plus three fantastic Camaro’s – Randy & Bob great work!

RM, what a tow vehicle with dual exhaust, chrome tow hitch and quad taillights plus the 37 Ford looked really HOT but the 55 had a hood opening but no engine? Just got the hoist built and primed and your guys get a Rotisserie!

Keep the amazing customs coming, RL :thumbsup:.


----------



## bobhch

*Thanks RM and Coach!*

I love HTERS...Thanks again RM for posting that pic and Thanks to Coach for posting it up again.:wave:










Here she is again!!








[/QUOTE]










Have a nice day!

Bob...you can never have to many Hooters...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Have a nice day*

If I had her in the car, it'd be a wonderful day!!! Nice Hooters!!! and the Camaro looks good too!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Ouch!!!*

This was one hurt big time!!! Hit the wall going into turn 1, smack!!! The hit cracked the whole front end off. I had the lead, for a while!!! This was my one of my favorite cars!!! The boys are checking out the damage. May have to retire this one...RM


----------



## WesJY

OOUUCHHHH!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Use the Goop young Skywalker...may the goop be with you!*

Randy,

Looks like a job for the Plastic Goop or J.B. Weld...you can do it! I know that you are just teasing us all when you say "Retire this one". 

Bob...


----------



## Bill Hall

Go authentic Randy...use duct tape!


----------



## WesJY

Bill Hall said:


> Go authentic Randy...use duct tape!


nahhh! use electric tape Randy!! nice and sticky... lol

Wes


----------



## coach61

*Randys Boys..*

Teasers of Some of Randy's boys charity work....Thanks Randy and Dan!


----------



## bobhch

*Broken...don't care....scratched...send it...*

Randy is good people and does fantastic build ups. I gotta win one of the Hilltop Specials from the HOHT Auction man...yeah!

If it is Broken or Scratched it is worth even more because you know it happened at Hilltop Raceway.....Zoooooooooooom baby! 










I had a dream that you fixed this car Randy (image is only in my head.jpg) LOL Next time could you prop up the hood so, the front end doesn't AW Superbird on me please?

Bob...Smash em' up & ship em' out...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*One Guy Garage*

Just getting around to the Blazer Panel inspired by Hilltop Shop. Using the new hoist makes the job a lot easier. Ol Yeller seems to express the mood of the entire shop for the summer -slow & easy.










The other lift is a work in progress and the side wall sheeting needs finishing plus paint. Will have to find the same kind of portable lift shown in RM's shop. Just hard racing RM, sure you can repair it, like your Auction Cobra! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*I need more time....*

Xracer,

Your shop is real neat man...I want one...someday. Lucky!

That Blazer looks right at home in your shop. Nice real nice.

Bob...got honey do list to do now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

xracer - nice looking shop man!!! :thumbsup:

I am almost done with my "wes world" shop.. will post it soon. 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Gotta hand it to all you shoppie guys....*

What a great way to showcase the nice work you all do. Waaay cool fellas. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Looking good!!!*

Nice rack X Racer, I like the improvements ( ramp flaps ). The little touches just add that much more. Try some chrome foil on those headers side pipes, once you get her painted. Be sure and check for Ol'Yeller before you let the rack down, in case she falls asleep under there. The boys back at the shop were on vacation last week. I guess I need to get em busy and try to catch up. Playtimes over!!! 

Way to go Bob...I had a dream...zilla!!! I had to look at this again. If I can get this thing on the frame machine, she should be perfect. I see I even picked up a new sponsor. The things you guys come up with!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*55 Combo Crusier*

The boys bought this ol 55 from the auction block. Glass is out, bumpers laying on the floor, now trying to get the headers disconnected. Should be an easy fix...










The boys cut the rear fenders out for an old gasser look, got it lowered for a newer look. Trying to get in both worlds, an old/new look. Sprayed on a little primer.










Had to do a little sanding to remove the front fender chrome.










While trying to get the best of both worlds, the boys chose a yellow/orange combination, trimmed with black. We swapped out the hood scoop for a little more chrome to go with the wheels and grill. You can see it coming!!! I gotta have a talk with the boys...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

Sweet work Randy, you need to join the x-mas mob this year.


----------



## win43

Randy,
Sweet looking 55 :thumbsup::thumbsup: The boys have done a fine job.


----------



## WesJY

2 tone color 55 chevy is awesome! i got some to work on.. my shop is back in business. lol

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Orange and Yeller...Sweet!*

Randy,

Nice color combo man. :roll: Love the 55 Chevy with the blower!

Bob...smokem' off Screeeeeeeeeatch...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"Low Tow"*

While I was on vacation, the boys started working on this AFX pickup. Said they needed a tow truck. This was a nice truck, just had a few factory flaws.










Had to let JB do a little body work on this one. Actually Mr. Dremel cut into the fenders as I was cutting out the inside bed. The body also had a couple of factory dimples. JB's does good work, but he makes a mess!!! I had to cut out the bed section to lower the body. Again I used my custom side body mounts for ride height. The wheels were also narrowed to fit under the body.










The boys went ahead and cut the hood for a ProStock engine and shot some primer on for a test look. The factory racetrack side moldings were also shaved off for a smoother finish. Hope you enjoyed the build...RM










The color choice was red/black again with silver trim to match the earlier Blazer build. Chrome foil was used on the headers. The boys went with a matching hardshell bed cover.


----------



## bobhch

*low, lower, lower even yet...*

Randy,

That truck has an incredible glass finish paint job! You must have a lot of room out back to park all these bad boys & a bunch of burnout marks also I bet.

Bob...red & black beauty...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Great looker! You have a pic of the custom mounts? 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*mounts*

Thanks guys!!! RR, the mounts are simple to make, just takes a little time. I take a strip of styrene, then I use an old screwdriver that has the point ground down to about the same size as the AFX side chassis mount. Heat the scredriver up with butane torch, get hot and make a few holes in the styrene. After it cools, take a razor blade and trim off the melted stuff. You can also take some sandpaper and clean it up. Make a bunch while you got it hot.










Then take a file or a sharp X-acto blade and start trimming out the middle until you get a good fit.










Then just cut the mount off the strip with a saw blade or dremel cut off wheel.










sand the surface to help the glue bite. Add a little glue to the inside of the body and place your chassis and mount in position. It's easier to do one side and let it set up, then do the other side. Look close and you can see I added some thin plastic spacer shims to these mounts for a tighter fit. Just glue the shims to the body first. If everything is like you want, you can go back and add a little JB Weld to hold things in place. It takes a little time!!! I believe hellonwheels Ebay seller sells some resin cast mounts like these if that would be easier. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Dats slicker than snot Randy. I likes it!

I just happen to have that screwdriver.


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!! I LIKE IT!!!!! awesome idea on custom mountings!! I have been trying to contact hellonwheels8 for a while but no luck!!!! 

i am curious .. where do you get the sytrene? 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You can get styrene plastic at Hobby shops such as Hobbytown USA. Lot of other plastic will work. I've used plastic from computer parts( computer cabinet, door flaps, printer parts, plastic trays,etc) flat clothing hangers, broken pieces of race track, etc. RM


----------



## win43

Randy don't you ever give them guys time off?? Dang, you go on vacation and they're still slaving away. But, I must say.......... SWEET!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great looking truck but give them a vacation.


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Dats slicker than snot Randy. I likes it!
> 
> I just happen to have that screwdriver.


 
Would have to agree with Bill!. Thanks Randy!!! Why didn't I think of that. :freak: 


:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You can get styrene plastic at Hobby shops such as Hobbytown USA. Lot of other plastic will work. I've used plastic from computer parts( computer cabinet, door flaps, printer parts, plastic trays,etc) flat clothing hangers, broken pieces of race track, etc. RM


oh jeez i didnt think of that. thanks man for cool ideas.. duhhh

and for a hobby store i have none here from where i live!!! nearest one is like an hour and half away!! i never found time to go there. had 2 cool hobbystore in mall and both went bankrupted. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*body mounts...shop pics...other peoples shop pics...whooooh whoooh*

Just went through every post on this thread & it was totaly fun! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...will do it again sometime...zilla


----------



## noddaz

*Doh! Body mounts!*

Jeez, do I feel stuuupid... I have been looking for EZ custom AF/X boudy mount for ages.
And the tool was in my tool box the whole time! 
Thanks again guys... (Esp. Hilltop!!)

Scott



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!! RR, the mounts are simple to make, just takes a little time. I take a strip of styrene, then I use an old screwdriver that has the point ground down to about the same size as the AFX side chassis mount. Heat the scredriver up with butane torch, get hot and make a few holes in the styrene. After it cools, take a razor blade and trim off the melted stuff. You can also take some sandpaper and clean it up. Make a bunch while you got it hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take a file or a sharp X-acto blade and start trimming out the middle until you get a good fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just cut the mount off the strip with a saw blade or dremel cut off wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sand the surface to help the glue bite. Add a little glue to the inside of the body and place your chassis and mount in position. It's easier to do one side and let it set up, then do the other side. Look close and you can see I added some thin plastic spacer shims to these mounts for a tighter fit. Just glue the shims to the body first. If everything is like you want, you can go back and add a little JB Weld to hold things in place. It takes a little time!!! I believe hellonwheels Ebay seller sells some resin cast mounts like these if that would be easier. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## hojohn

where do you guys come up with your ideas. i cant stop looking at this. it gets better every time


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*At it again!!!*

The boys are at it again. They picked up this old Coast Guard boat from Bob...Your One Stop Custom Chop Shop...zilla, just outside the city limits, Gretna, Nebraska. Bob seems to have a little bit of everything unusual, all the good stuff!!! But, Gas is around $4.00 a gallon, and they get a boat...what the h...???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Low Tow*

Now I know, the tow truck was in the plan the whole time!!! After a little debate, the twin outboards had to go, too much work to keep 2 engines running. Decided to go with a small V6, should be plenty of power. Thanks again Bob...take me to the water...zilla. RM


----------



## WesJY

what can i say... frickin awesome man!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

That is one way cool boat. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Just wondering though, will it have a tjet or magnet chassis?? :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

Great idea Jerry!

How about it Randy? Coupla powered runabouts on yer layout?

Hmmmmmmm....

Great and imaginative work per usual Hilltop


----------



## JordanZ870

*....*



Bill Hall said:


> Great idea Jerry!
> 
> How about it Randy? Coupla powered runabouts on yer layout?
> 
> Hmmmmmmm....
> 
> Great and imaginative work per usual Hilltop


Would look something like what *Gallagher *would drive! LOL


B-oatyfull, Randy! I LOVE IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Randy,
Better keep an eye out for the Tydy Bowl man......I hear he's looking for a new boat.


----------



## bobhch

*You are very welcome...*

Randy,

Whooooly LifeGuard Boats that is Sweet! Glad I sent that to you man. Gilligan and the Skipper would be jell-O-us of that thar vessel.

Bob...what should I send next (lol)...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

Randy, that's SWEET!


----------



## roadrner

Damn, now he's doing boats! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
P.S. That's one bad A** lookin' truck. 

I'll send you my address.  rr


----------



## XracerHO

*One Guy Garage - WOW Hilltop*

You go away for a long weekend and WOW!

Randy, the 55 Chevy is beautiful then the Tow vehicle with the boat AWESOME and finally the Nascar Roomba Robotic Vacuum was just Fantastic! Where do you get the ideas, I do not know but just keep building!! The shavings on the floor was a unique idea! The mounting tip was great & will save me a lot of time.

My shop surprise was the arrival of the new engine hoist and Rotisserie which was being used for frame off restoration of an older Corvette.











The walls even got primed. An older Blazer was in for an oil change and safety check! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Shop, shop, shop...yeah!*

XracerHO,

That is real neat man..."new engine hoist and Rotisserie" The detail in those are flawless and look great! Way to go. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...future shopper...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Business is good!!!*

Xracer, I see you've been accessorizing with lots of new shop equipment for the boys, nice cooker and hoist. Business must be good as I see you've hired some new help also, so no more a single guy garage. I guess you know that means higher insurance rates, family health plans, dental plans, 401 plans, etc. etc. etc., the list goes on. I like that yellow Blazer, be sure and grab that drain pan before loosing the plug. Is that Corvette getting a ProStock motor by any chance??? Looking gooood!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Too Hot!!!*

The boys were gonna have a car show out back, but it was getting just a little too hot for comfort!!! Even the air had a haze to it, maybe this fall...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Nice....*

RM,

Real nice picture there man...nice indeed. 

Bob...crazy real looking detail...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Uh Oh!!!*

Bill, Did I make goop by accident??? This ol' AML Vette came into the shop for a makeover. The boys went a little too far stripping the paint off!!! They let it soak a couple of days in some denatured alcohol, with a dash of turpentine, hoping to take off the paint. Bottom picture is a plastic bowl with the end results, puddled in the bottom. Has a strong odor and looks like goop to me!!! Could it be??? Did I mention the owner was pis...d??? RM


----------



## sethndaddy

AML , as in, American Line..........if so I just got a black one in a lot, if you want it as replacement PM me your address its yours.


----------



## bobhch

*Gooped up eh...*

RM,

Yeah I'd be upset too...YIKES! *sigh* (takes a moment of silence) *sigh*

Dip in yer finger, lick it and if it tased like plastic well, then it must be plastic unless, you discovered, by accident, a new alternative fuel. You better pour that down a 4 barrel carb, turn the key and punch the gas down to the floor and see what happens as, this possibly could save the world! 

What a messy puddle of black goop that is. Zoinks!

Bob...what not to do...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Pm*

Ed, I sent you a private message. I didn't want anyone else to know I was interested in your offer, lol. Thanks...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like the soup's on Randy.

Whats the flashrate on that stuff? I didnt think denosol would cook styrene?????
Couldnt be the turp!

I think I got pretty nice blue one...if ya want it...I'll scout my piles


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Yeller/orange combo*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Well "EYE" have 3 right here waiting for some Phssssssssssh fun
> 
> Well just rub it in Bob...I got 3 ready to paint...zilla!!! The boys just ain't as fast as you, but they have got one started!!! RM


Update: This old yeller/orange Surburban was finished up for Coach's auction. This thing would look better with a set of RRR 5 spokes but after reading all the wobbly posts, I'll let the new owner, if sold, add their own touch...RM


----------



## videojimmy

Hilltop... youR paint jobs are the best. incredible!


----------



## resinmonger

*Stripe This!*

The black color separation stripe is simply awesome - excellent work!:woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

*You just keep doing it....Woaaaah!*

What resinmonger and videojimmy said,"awesome, incredible & excellent!"

Coach has that one in his pocket right now. Hobby Talker decals are a neat idea man...way to go.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Randy: if sold...pleeeeeease! LOL

That looks Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!

Bob...will put RRR 5 spokes on it if I'm the winner...zilla


----------



## win43

Sweet looking Surburban :woohoo: The bidding is gonna be hot and heavy on that......

Sorry to hear about the meltdown  the boys had......might've been caused by that dude that is always at the soda machine......instead of "watching the pot"........:lol::jest::lol:

Glad I don't know about Eds' offer of a replacement....good thing those PMs are huh??? :tongue::jest::tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks guys for your comments, I'll be sure and tell the boys!!! Bill, That was just an old body I was going to paint, key word "was". I don't know the flash rate, but my mixture done a job. I'll trade you something for yours if your not using it. Ed said he had one also. Jerry, I can't blame that screwup on the coke machine. Just didn't think it would melt it. I guess I need to go check the strip tank...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

sorry Randy, missed your pm.(till now) I'll get it in the mail today or tomorrow.


----------



## sethndaddy

Randy, the black vette is one the way, and a possible new worker for the shop, ...lol.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Ed, My payroll is pretty heavy now, but maybe I can work in another. I was thinking about adding on a junkyard with some of my projects, so just maybe...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Jeepers Creepers...*



sethndaddy said:


> Randy, the black vette is one the way, and a possible new worker for the shop, ...lol.


New worker....HAR. Can't wait to see the character Ed sent yah as this should be good. 

Bob...bet he's got smelly feet...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Job interview*

Here's a minty, original conditon, no breaks, no damage, but runs good car, I got off the auction block, yea right!!! Ed sent over this new guy for an interview. Buster says he was good with his hands, "I can fix those window posts". You see what he's got in his hands!!! I'm scared to say no!!! I guess I can use Buster out back in the scrap yard. Who needs a hydraulic car crusher??? Thanks Ed!!!
P.S. Thanks for the Vette too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Unknown Territory*

The boys have gone into unknown territory. I kept saying no, but...they went ahead and done a little resin body fabrication. After some internet communication help, Thanks guys!!!, we made our mold. First body came out a little thin and fell short for painting, front grill pan and fenders missing and too thin. I used a Hot Wheels body for testing. I filled in the hood hole and the fender header holes, just in case. I figured I could always cut em out if needed. Had to make a rear panel to replace the HW plastic piece. Guess I should have started with an easier body, but I was going for the gold. Joez gave me a lot of good advice such as stripping all the paint, as the silicone will pick up all details. Bob...I'll paint anything...zilla sent me some cool pics of Lego molds, plus techniques he had discovered. Coach gave me a few ideas on late night chat. This stuff sets up fast!!! I'll try again...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I think I can see the floor -- through the fender :freak:

Just messing!

Looks pretty good to me, cool body choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Cool body choice Randy, Even looks like the boys hauled it out of some farmers feild..I tend to overpour resin when molding then deal with the extra flash after saves voids. but i have seen worse by far on my desk so your first pour is getting there...


Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Willys ...Yeah!*

Randy,

You picked a good one! Willys is one of the best cars ever. Fun stuff Mr. Hilltop body caster starter out-er guy.

Bob...now that is making a slot car...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool Randy,

I'm likin' the stretched and squarshed Willys

...seein' it with the rear wingage trimmed away and scrunched down to feeler guage height.

...BF Yellow sound about right to you?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How does the driver see?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*2nd Attempt*

It's gets better!!! I got a little more relaxed on the second pour. Poured a little resin in, slaushed it around, poured the rest in, then put the lid on top and pressed it down to make the extra pie filling run out the vent holes. The first cast was paper thin Doba, about like wax paper. The Willys has always been a favorite body, Kinda looks low and lean like ol' Jack, if you remember Bill's custom. If you find a Willys in a field Coach, call me!!! The second pour came out pretty solid, at least all of it was there. Has a few pin holes and voids, but a little JB Weld stiffened it up. Shot some primer on it to see the flaws. She is stretched a little, but most ProMods are. I'm gonna finish this one as is, maybe cut the next one down...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

Wow, that second one sure looks sweet.


----------



## resinmonger

It looks pretty sweet just in primer! You ROCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

great work Randy..now I can send ya all the stuff in my cabinets I planned on casting lol.....

Thanks buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuddy

Dave


----------



## win43

Sweet looking casting. I'm with coach i'll send ya some stuff to cast too


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Going green again*

Yellow sounds good!!!, but I was going with red, then the sponsorship deal fell through. Luckly I picked up an ol' reliable sponsor. Car was painted white, then addded some green. The boys are laying down the graphics. Should be done soon...RM


----------



## WesJY

all i can say :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Am excited for you man...*

Randy,

That looks great and you gotta be like all Sy-ked up and stuff huh! Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo :woohoo:

Bob...What WILL-E cast up next...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*A car is born!!!*

The boys got the rest of the graphics layed down. Put on a few mandatory decorations. The scoop, wheelie bars, chutes, & wheels were confiscated from the diecast guys. Polished aluminum headers added also. Car runs an AFX chassis. Thanks to the folks at RJ Reynolds for sponsorship. JB Weld, primer, & paint covered the flaws. I like this resin stuff, but I need to get the bugs worked out. Lot of work to get a good body. I used the illusion setting on the camera to make it look better. Hope you like it...RM 



















You can see the Hot Wheels body I used. I went ahead and filled in the hood and fender header holes just in case, for future use.


----------



## bobhch

*Hoooooooooooooooly Mooooooly!*

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooah that is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...bad is good...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Randy,, 
Beautiful.. !!! I know a race coming up soon that is as close as your mailbox... pop a tjet under it and bring it.. 
Chris


----------



## WesJY

whooooooo!! that's one BBBBAAADDDDDDD willy!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Ooooooohhhh - Yeeeeeeeeeahhhh!!!*
*Dig It!!*











:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Freakin aweszome Randy! You really do rock on customs...


Dave


----------



## T-jetjim

Randy- Even the Macho man likes it, so it must be good. Great job! Can you please show how you do those stripes so perfectly?
Jim


----------



## XracerHO

*Skoal Willy's - Cheers!*

Randy,
Fantastic Willy's! Great photo staging, like the Mustang racer plus the Chevy Collectables. High five the boys for a great job!..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again Guys!!! Ain't that a good looking Mustang Racer!!! Can't take credit for that one RL, the Mustang came in from West Coast. Win43 built that car, the boys were just checking the cool looking Vincent wheel/Hoosier tire package. T-Jim, the stripes are just automotive tape. I use the small 5/16width. I cut the thin stripe from the rest, makes it easier to work with. If you need it thinner, tape a long piece, tape it to cutting board, use a straight edge and razor blade to cut it thinner. Cut off more than you need so you'll have some on the both ends to hold on to. The stripe has a clear protective layer on top that you remove after you have it in place. Peal some of the clear back on the start end, before you start applying the stripe. Find an easy spot on the body and press the tape on. I use a Q-Tip to burnish or rub it on. Keep a tight pull as you go, and just lay it on, letting your finger and eyes guide it in place. Use a body line as a reference point. The clear film will let you keep a snug pull. Now if you have a tight turn, such as the nose, pull the clear off first, then stretch the tape around the nose. Now without clear pealed off, the tape will "strecth easily" so you don't need as much pull, be careful here. After you get the tape on, finish pulling off the clear (try pulling at 180 degree angels, you don't want to pull up on the stripe), roll your ends under the body, and rub again with the Q-Tip. Sometimes I hold the body over a light to heat the tape up, then rub again. Heat warms up the tape and glue, to make it stay in place. Then I put on decals and clear everything. Hope this helps...RM










Pull back the film before starting










I usually wait till the end to pull off the clear in case you don't like it or want to change. After pulling the clear off, it's hard to make changes.










You may have to pull the clear off in tight places before stretching into place. The wider the stripe, the harder it is to bend or stretch on tight curves.


----------



## win43

Sweet Willys:thumbsup::thumbsup: The boys did a fine job on that one. Thanks for the tutorial on the striping.


----------



## Bill Hall

Amazing yes, stylish of course...the really scary part is the incredibly short time it took you to go from concept to finished product. Bada bing ...bada boom and the car is done. Ya just never cease to amaze me Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Project DONE. Impressive. I still got stuff in my box to do from ten years ago. Did I just admit that? Hey Randy, that's exactly the stuff I use for stripes on my cars, I just never thought of using them for a two-tone job. Looks GREAT. I use different sizes for Nascar numbers. They make great 11s for old Junior Johnson stuff. I've seen somewhere in the thread where you get your tires & wheels. They look amazing. Do you use them just for show, or for actual drag racing? I don't remember if they are rubber or plastic.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## resinmonger

*Blown Away*

Wow, I thought the car looked great in gray primer. That is one freakin' awesome paint job. Love the striping - especially the down turn at the end. I am unworthy. :freak:

Russ the Hutt


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Skoal Bandit rides again!*

This one's been to Bristol. I used Testors model paint. I wish I knew what green you used before I did this one, but I don't think I could have logged on here and found out in 1997. Still a Harry Gant fan.









Rich :wave:

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

That's a good looking car, Rich. It has that classic _been there, done that and got the scars _look. You've got a great stable of cars. :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those wheels are just for show Rich, they're hard plastic, no grip, came off a diecast. They have a rim inside to hold the tire. I tried to grind one down, but the plastic becomes too thin to hold a tire. I do mostly round track racing, but like the look of drag cars. Ol Harry would be proud of you with the Bandit car. One of my favorite cars to run, was the TYCO Skoal car. Thanks again guys, glad you liked the Willys...RM


----------



## tjd241

*It sure is Randy. I spotted that Stang too!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ain't that a good looking Mustang Racer!!! Win43 built that car.


I got a similar version sent to me. That Win43 sure is a tricky devil. nd


----------



## Bill Hall

That's a Winstang. 

Hilltop always has something lurking in his pics...the mudded up XKE looks promising.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You guys don't miss a thang!!! I done a little trading with the west coast boys. That cherry red, black top, cool wheel'ed, Hoosier tire'd, ready to go racing, Mustang is from Team Winstang. Trade an AW for a Model Motoring, I believe I got the best part of the deal, but don't tell him!!! I had started the Jag, but after seeing "The Goopster" do his magic on Jags, I was a little embarrased, to finish it. One of these days I'll try to goop, but until then I'll use a little JB... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Sheesh Randy, Mud's mud no matter what can, tube, er jug ya squeeze it out of. Mine just happens to be colored. "Jag on" Hilltop! Guys like you always put the bar well out of reach. 

BTW, Ya gotta give Model Motoring ll some credit. That's one fine philly and Win has her dolled up for the ball. Note the near perfect reverse image of the shop's Edelbrock sticker reflected in the black roof. Saaaaaa-weeeeeeeeet!

There's no camera setting for that!


----------



## bobhch

*Bill said Winstang...I say Rustang more like it in 1/1*

That Winstang looks so....so...HOT RED! Mirror gloss baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Um that is beautifull....just beautifull.

Bob...That's a Win43 Foose finish baby...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Saving Private Jasper*

The boys had a little extra work on this one. After laying out the graphics, the boys had her on the rack, and yep, she rolled off, hit the floor, messed up the front fender, top and right rear corner. No Brakes!!! This is the diecast body the boys decided to go ahead and paint up. After Bob...I tracked you down...zilla and Bill H, caught me on the other side, I decided to post it here too. I started to strip it, but after all the work, laying down all the stickers, thought I'd give it a shot and try to save it. Got the airbrush out for some primer action, then fogged in the yellow, some clear and top and it's hard to tell. Ain't perfect, but afterall, it's just a diecast...I think I'll stick to slotcars...RM


----------



## tjd241

Faaantastic! :thumbsup: .... regardless of the base material.... just fantastic. nd


----------



## videojimmy

amazing work Randy!


----------



## coach61

kickin Randy.. nice work....you and Jasper are a lot like Bob and Hooters..lol...


Dave


----------



## WesJY

I thought you were out of yellow paint ehhhhh???? LOL 

Looks awesome!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## satellite1

Great shop, awesome work, my favorite: Landy Charger:thumbsup:


----------



## camarors

Still a great piece of work, no matter what side you play on.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## gunn

sweet ride.:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

gunn said:


> sweet ride.:wave:


x2 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Dat yellar version takes the cake Randy.

While the first issue was perfectly executed, the monochrome jobs always catch my eye.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! Things were a little slow this week. The boys took in a small job. This new AW Charger was just too hard to see going down the backstretch, not that it was that fast, just solid black. Decided to add a little pazazz to her. Silver bottom with red stripe added. Also blacked in the chrome spokes for a little depth ...RM


----------



## WesJY

yeahhhhh!!!! mopar!!! charger!!! about time you did a mopar custom car! LOL :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

I LOVE it, Randy! Classy! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*That'll be easier to spot now!!*

Nice touch Randy.:thumbsup: .... Personally though, I'm kinda partial to what's cookin on the back burner (the Jag). There's one ya just can't miss... unless you blink! nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Junker Jag XP*

This is a resin copy experimental of the junker jag the boys brought in. Fenders were all hacked out so I smoothed on em. I sanded down the front and rear bumpers, done a little bondo work to round off the front and rear quarters. The rear license plate holder is actually the original rear bumper after sanding down the wrapped bumper ends. The front grill is also leftover after sanding. Added a front and rear spoiler and some AFX wheels and a little red paint and some Bob...no smoking allowed...zilla decal donations. Looks more like a 240Z. I started to narrow the wheels but I hate giving up the wide tracking on the track. Anyways, it seems to have a better attitude about racing now...RM


----------



## T-jetjim

Nice looking Jag Randy. Love the spoilers and the silver trim around the rear tail lights. It almost looks like a Porsche 928 in the back.

Always looking for customizing options with all of the Jags in the bin.

Jim


----------



## Bill Hall

Great looker Randy! From Gag to Shagalicious.

That red really pops. The duck tail 'Vette taillights seem very fitting. I WILL steal those on a future project.


----------



## bobhch

*Red is the best color EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Randy,

Wow that Red Jag with the RCA decals is a fun looking toy car along with that Charger done up with the silver and red stripe. You really know how to pull off some nice color combos man! Sharp lookin' cars again. 

Bob...no smkey, smkey still-EY...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Love it.*

It's got an angry stance to it too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## joegri

After spying this jag this morn I quickly went down stairs and dug up 2 jags and robbed some rims off of a magna track.Imitation is the best form of flattery.I just gotta have 1 of these jags.your modeling skills are over the top and an insriration to a hacker like me.Im gonna put this stuff aside and save a rendition for the winter.Im likin your jag roadracer .juust keepem commin!!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

You know, Dale Earnhardt actually ran a Dodge Charger in the 70s. So, it really wouldn't be a stretch to go ahead and put a #3 on the side of that Charger. Freakin'awsome lines again Randy. I still come back here to look at that Skoal drag car. Have you run it yet?

Rich


----------



## roadrner

Great mod to the Charger. Was thinking the samething as NTxSlots, put a #3 on that thing.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys, I think I'm running out of ideas, then I get a brainfart (is that a word???) from seeing other fantastic builds posted. One thing leads to another. Rich, I try to take at least a lap or two to make sure a car is functional. For racing, I usually use the old reliables that have been beat and banged on. I thought the same thing about the #3 after painting it. It would look good with a #3 on the top & sides and "Goodwrench" on the hood, sorry Wes!!! Back to the shop time, trying to get another ProMod built...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I thought the same thing about the #3 after painting it. It would look good with a #3 on the top & sides and "Goodwrench" on the hood, sorry Wes!!!


Instead of _Goodwreck_, how about a big white _Mopar_ with a blue Chrysler emblem in front of it! What if Dale ran Dodge all those years? He could have had that elusive eighth, or even ninth championship!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Rich *43*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Ground Pounder*

Here's another ProMod the boys worked up. The boys used a Mead Bros. 41 Chevy body on this build. This one's running a T-Jet setup, polished headers, with a few diecast parts...Hope you enjoy it...RM


----------



## mowyang

*A tjet, eh?*

Wow-- beautiful, beautiful. As always, I'm floored by the quality and quantity of your work!
Regarding the tuning, you might have the boys try some simichrome on the gears. That should quiet it down a bit. 
Mark


----------



## WesJY

that's it!! i quit!!!! i aint making any more cars !!!! LOL man.... now it's time for you to be a slot car "customizer" of the year!!  

awesome car man!!! dang!!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

*What he said...*



WesJY said:


> that's it!! i quit!!!! i aint making any more cars !!!! LOL man.... now it's time for you to be a slot car "customizer" of the year!!
> 
> awesome car man!!! dang!!
> 
> Wes


I can't put it any better than what Wes already stated. 

Russ...tail 'tween his legs...the Hutt :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

*Vrooooooooom, vroooooooom, vroooooooom, Screeeeatch*

Hey Randy,

Getting all computer video geeky (you aint no geek) on us...Nice Vrooooom, Vroooom man! :wave::roll: 

Bob...O'REILLY really like the green & red on the yellow...zilla


----------



## win43

Boy, you go away for a few days.... 
Looks like the boys have been busy busy busy. Great looking stuff Randy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## roadrner

I'll PM you my address so you can send them over.  

Great stuff! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joegri

Ive been followin this thread for a shorttime now.this is just staggering me like punch drunk.still like the jag best so far.is there a reaining king modeler here Ive seen a couple o guys that are way good. just keepem comin!!


----------



## gear buster

That is one mean looking dragger there hilltop.
The black and yellow are super cool together..:thumbsup:
You are making me go slant eyed staring at the picture...:freak:


----------



## resinmonger

*Ford Fantastic*

If you click on Hill's gnarly video, watch it then scroll back one picture to see his awesome shop full of Ford Power! So many Mustangs, so little time... :dude:


----------



## coach61

Yikes.. Randy...jebus as Joe would say I am speachless.. awesome...


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Craigslist.com Find*

Thanks again guys. The Mustangs and other cars were some I bought from Craigslist.com. Some guy advertised some old toys, so I investigated and got lucky I think. Ended up buying about 14 total cars. Most of em are in pretty good shape. Gear Buster was kind enough to send me a top for the 62 Chevy Atlas. A lilttle sanding and buffing, Looks like new!!! Thanks GB.


----------



## SplitPoster

Holy Cow, awecome customs AND a treasure chest lot of Fords and Chevies........ can it get any better?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*SRS Collection*

I'm calling these builds, the Street Rod Series. It's a resin copy from a Hot Wheels, "Mercohaulic", the boys have been working on. It's running a T-Jet chassis, Vincent wheels, with aluminum exhaust tubes. Had to extend the wheel base to make it work. I thought about trying to cut it down, but for what you gain, it just wasn't worth the trouble. If I ever get the casting down, maybe I can try the shrinking process. Oh well, I'll take it as is...
P.S. HoJohn sent me the 53 Chevy on the rack to play with...I mean work on...still deciding on a color...RM


----------



## resinmonger

*Pepsi Please*

Hill,

Have you done up a panle in Pepsi Colors? Red and blue with a white separation stripe might look sweet. Since the boys all drink Pepsi...


----------



## WesJY

hill - all i can say WWHHHOOOOAAAAA !! i like it!!! 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Randy, that car is so cool!
Mercohaulic....and it is "hammered", too! LOL!
Your candied paint looks miles deep, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Zoiks! Easter eggs amok!*

Great classic finds Randy...congradulations! Very clean examples. 

The merc looks bad axx...course anything with gunslit winders is good by me...LOL... 

Always great to see what the Easter bunny has brung. The Easter basket being the rack in the back ground of your photos. Actually Nuther coined the phrase one weds along the lines of, "did I see Randys new easter egg?"; because you always have a treat hiding.

These lurking images of coming attractions are a great bonus. :thumbsup:
Sorta like the puzzle page in the Times where one has to compare two images to find fun and games.


----------



## videojimmy

you're the king Randy!


----------



## win43

That is one SWEET Merc-a-holic. You da man Randy.


----------



## bobhch

*Biff, Bam, Pow....Randy does it again!*

Hooooooly Sweeeet Caaaaaaaaaaaaaandy Red Hot Rods Batman!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...OMG that is totally-WOW-riffic!...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

HoJohn from Century Tire sent this Ol' 53 resin body to the boys to play with. They decided to make a parts delivery out of it. After some body work, a little bondo, primer and sanding, we went with some Boyd's Sunset Orange. Moon tank on the front end to supply needed liquids, added a hood ornament for air consumption, dressed it up with some chrome wheels from MEV. Special thanks to HoJohn for supplying the body...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet color on that! :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870

Wow, you can deliver my parts in that truck any day! It looks fantastic!:thumbsup:
As a matter of fact, you guys need a parts delivery guy? I'm available and would love to drive it!


----------



## T-jetjim

Randy - Another great car. I too love the teasers in the background. Makes me look forward to the next project. With all the activity going on the shop, how do get the boys to stand still long enough to get the pictures?
Jim


----------



## bobhch

*53 Chevy Panel with huge rear tires stuffed in their is Kewl...*

Randy,

That 53 from hojohn is El-Fabio man! NY tire and Parts road ripper...Yeah! John is gonna get a kick from this when he sees the picture BIG TIME.:woohoo:

Bob...don't have time to do mine...zilla


----------



## win43

Sweet looking delivery truck!!!! 30 minutes or the parts are free huh??


----------



## resinmonger

win43 said:


> Sweet looking delivery truck!!!! 30 minutes or the parts are free huh??


Is it time for a Domino's Pizza delivery truck?


----------



## pearl

I like the Austin .The 46 Ford and most of the cars the way you have customized them . Your shop is neat also .Dont know much about slot cars been years since we had a slot car track.I like the shops you guys have might pickup some ideas .Maybe you guys might find the odd thing interesting that i have done, my engine stand is just scrap plastic my own scale l.o.l.If i cant find something i want.I try to make it . 

One of the engine hoist my husband made for me out of a old 1/87 scale train part it even moves up and down.

My engine shop.. 
The buildings i make from sheet plastic.
I cut the drill press down and the workbench.
I use 1/87 scale people .
The reason is they fit in 1/64 scale cars the 1/64 scale people dont.I am not into correct scale if it looks ok thats close enough for me . I build dioramas to display cars and kids play with them .




















This is why i use 1/87 scale people .They improve the look of a scene. And kids enjoy the little cars more.

I removed the tampos on the old Ford and did a wheel swap thats about the limit of my custom work talent .










As far as custom cars go this was my first attempt just chopped the roof off the old Ford .












This is the only picture i have of a old slot car track 
We still have a lot of that junk in storage have to dig it out some day i think the cars are 70s models. i know some are tyco and afx .


----------



## resinmonger

Pearl, you have some major sweetness in those photos - awesome job!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very nice dioramas indeed!!! That drop top Ford looks ready for a Sunday drive. Good looking settings with the countryside and the State Fair. Shop looks great also, I could take my car there to have worked on!!! Come on back, we'll have you using electrical cars before you know it...get that track cleaned of for some cruising...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*2 Beauties!!!*

These 2 beauties stopped by the shop. Said they were from the Bob...I like hooters...zilla modeling agency. Well the shop has gone to heck, the boys are tooo busy looking. I had to take a look myself!!! If you can, check out the cars. Thanks Bob...way to go and mess up my day...zilla ...RM










Maybe you guys can concentrate without the girls...


----------



## pearl

Thanks for the comments guys .
Strange i hang around the shop my husband works on his old project cars ,i never seen any bikinis drop by, a couple of the guys girlfriends hang out there in the evening ,
Seems we are either making coffee for the guys, or can you pull that Holley carb apart for me? ,or one of them wants me to take a look at the interior and see if i can fix a little tear in the seat .He got in the car and forgot to take a screw driver out of his back pocket and ripped the seat .
I do the interiors on our project cars. 

The old coupes are nice .. The guy standing on the pop machine and the other one on the car are funny . 

So i will post this picture just for you guys .It was my first attempt at trying to make water for the pool it did not turn out very good . 

Bikinis are very hard to paint on these little people they are less than a inch tall. I have all kinds of buildings on my dioramas .

Just so you know i am use to being around guys and the descriptive language they use when they rip off a part of their finger on a fan blade and we patch it up for them while they are tap dancing around the room waving their arm around and describing their pain .










The girls that hang out in the shops i built are a little more conservative in the way they dress ..










Never know Randy i might drag out the slot cars someday.
I am in the process of building a 24 ft long by 4 ft wide diorama . I built all my dioramas 2ft by 4ft to 6 ft long and they can all be interlocked together .My plan was maybe i could talk my guy into doing another model railroad .
Kind of a subliminal message once he sees them joined together.


----------



## bobhch

*Dark side....Light side...any side works for Hillside*

Randy,

Yeah the girls don't eat much & they just like an occasional drive about in a Fancy Hot Rod so, your shop was the place for them. Kewl Beans Inc Custom paint & repair is more of a Gothic and Dusty place...they didn't care for it much. (RALMAO....Uuuum hey everyone [email protected]@K HTERS!! lol) You realy captured the guys standing around and on top of cars checking out Hot Babes look RM. :woohoo:

That Black, metallic gray and green stripe Hot Rod are great. Dark...light....what next Mr. Hill ...I have another great idea... Top? 

Pearl, 

Your pics are EYE-Candy and I know that everyone here is realy excited to see all your pics...I am just thinking WOW!

Bob...my gals wear leather...zilla


----------



## pearl

Well Bob i can post a lot more but not sure if i should keep posting them on Randys topic. I have a autowreckers diorama.. body shop .tire shop, paint shop ..that kind of thing .


----------



## resinmonger

Time to start a "Pearl's Shops" thread!


----------



## resinmonger

The silver/green/black paint scheme is beyond words but I'll give it a shot:

AWESOME!


----------



## pearl

resinmonger said:


> Time to start a "Pearl's Shops" thread!


No thanks l.o.l. 
I will try keep pictures that relate to little cars.
Slot cars have to be built somewhere so little shops kind of fit in with your hobby. You guys probably need a autowreckers got to find those little cars somewhere .We have more arriving every day. l.o.l.


----------



## hojohn

hilltop you are majic man the truck looks great glad you enjoyed it


----------



## ScottD961

Pearl as a former car modeler and model train enthusiast , all I can say is WOW ! You do great work ! Please more pics !? You need to come over to our side of the site , LOL . Get the slots out, ok? :thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

ScottD961 said:


> Pearl as a former car modeler and model train enthusiast , all I can say is WOW ! You do great work ! Please more pics !? You need to come over to our side of the site , LOL . Get the slots out, ok? :thumbsup:


I dropped by and posted a picture for you on a project i am just finishing up it s on the ..WD 40 topic.

The slots are about mid way in a 53 trailer we have in storage l.o.l
That's what happens when the kids are gone and you have a large house and decide to move to a smaller place. Just have not decided yet what we will keep.I collect many things . l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961

Pearl thanks for doing that .I love dioramas and seeing new stuff like this its great because it gives me ideas to incorporate on my race track. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Gone Fishing*

Gone only for a short time and the Crew of the Hilltop Shop have turned out a number of masterpieces - 53 delivery, Jaguar racer plus beautiful customs. Others have built shops, dioramas and many new cars. Great, I have a lot of good reading ahead of me.

Just had to drop into the shop and show the guys that my new silver rod worked and caught some fish but more got away than were caught, you know the big ones. 









This is a fishing rig not like Randy's custom runabout. Do you really need a new tow vehicle & runabout, NO but you really want one, Yes - another project.









John, the wood worker had to fix a few of the oars which were damaged on the trip!









HT is a great place for inspiration for many new projects resulting from all the great builds. So many projects and so little time...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Fun to look at shop pics...Oooooh boy!*

Xracer,

I just love the way you covered Mopar, Ford & Chevy right off the bat on the shop walls. Smart idea. LOL

Trick boat trailer with the 2 motors under the 2 boats. 

The wood table could work doubly nice to clean all the fish you caught also. WHACK off the heads and de-gut em" Eeeeeeeeeew yuck.:freak:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UPDEJdMxGI&feature=related

Bob...I don't fish because, putting the worm on the hook freaks me out...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Gone Fishing*

Is that a Zebco rod??? Nice detail work on the flat-bottom Xracer!!! Mount both of those 15hp's on one boat, yea!!! "Gone fishing", was that an excuse??? Glad you had a great vacation!!! Now get back to basics, build some cars!!! If you want fish, go to Long John Silvers or Capt. D's. Tell John to save the sawdust, it's great for soaking up oil spills and leaks. Good for transmissions too!!!, or so I've been told!!! RM


----------



## win43

Glad you had a good vacation. I don't see any fish. Did you break the oar hitting the fish or the motor when it conked-out??


----------



## pearl

Very nice shop... I like the way you did the roll up door ,and the saw table looks neat. You are right a lot of neat ideas on this board.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Hemi Hauler*

Here's an old Henry J the boys finished up. This one is running a T-Jet chassis, with narrowed AFX wheels. RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Like the stance Randy. Love yer work.

Another bad to the bone two tone in the Easter basket too...you've been on metallic kick lately.


----------



## ScottD961

Nice Henry J w/Hemi :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

HHHEEEMMMIIIIIIII!!!! anything with H e m i - i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! whooooo!!

Wes


----------



## pearl

A hemi in a little car must have been fun squeezing that in there.l.o.l.
I like the colour of the car looks very nice . We had a few small cars with v8 engines but just Ford 302 motors and 350 chevy motors just toys for cruisin. l.o.l.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Freakin Awsome!!! and the fins keep it goin straight!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Attitude*

The blue Henry just didn't seem to have enough attitude. Part of the competition, is the scare factor, at the line. Hopefully this color package will cause a distraction while the other guy is watching the lights. After running out of yellow paint, the boys decided to finish up with some leftover red from another job. Just trying to cut material costs...RM


----------



## ScottD961

Nice "J" still love the blue HemI Hauler though. Nice ford truck on the rack too.


----------



## bobhch

*Rev on the Red Line........................*

HT,

_____________________________________

That is a Wild Thang. You must be running low on yellow?

I do see a pickup bed on the trailer in yellow. Looks pretty staight too.

Bob...Racing for pINKs...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Low on yellow. LOLOLOL!

I seriously doubt that.

Another beauty Randy. Not sure if ya really cut costs though. I'll bet ya broke even on paint and masking tape....not mention the extra labor time yer high priced team demands.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cutting Costs*

Uh let's see Bill, getting started from scratch as I think you might agree. Just "estimates" to get started:
10.00 - Chassis
7.00 - Tires & Wheels
3.00 - masking tape
5.00 - sandpaper
5.00 - Xacto pen and blades
5.00 - can of primer
5.00 - can of red
5.00 - can of yellow
5.00 - can of clear
2.00 - markers
3.00 - paint pens
5.00 - paint brushes for detailing
3.00 - glue
5.00 - Castrol Super Clean for screw ups (paint stripping)
65.00 - resin modeling kit to build a body 
1.00 - Hot Wheels body
______________________________________________________________
134.00 total, not counting time & labor. Although you will have some leftovers for building more cars. I'm sure there's some other expenses I left out, but it's cheaper than golf or fishing... I love it!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahahahahahaha Randy!

According to yer calculations it is VERY fortunate that we dont start COMPLETELY from scratch every time. Funny though, I always drop a coupla dimes at the hobby shop no matter what the build is... even though I'm pretty well stocked on the basics.


----------



## win43

Sweet looking Henry Js. 

Chassis:$10
Tires: $7
Etc.: $$$$$$
Randy's creations: Priceless. :woohoo:

Sorta sounds like a commercial or something....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

When the boys saw Bill's red Willys, they had to have a droptop!!! After a little cutting, grinding, and painting, the Merc is ready for cruizing, hold on to your hats!!! RM


----------



## ScottD961

*Wow That is so slick ! Old Fat fendered convertibles just ooze coolness. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bill Hall

yumpin' yimminey Randy!

I LOVE that car!

Whats the color please?


----------



## videojimmy

another Gem in a LONG line of gems from Randy!


----------



## JordanZ870

Schwing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys and I apreciate the kind words!!! The color is a Duplicolor - Dark Jade Green DSFM165, laquer base, touch up spray can. RM


----------



## win43

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coach61

Dang! nuff said...


----------



## tjd241

Wow... Straight outta Emerald City no doubt. Nice paint Randy.... nd


----------



## roadrner

Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

In the trailer and off to Barrett-Jackson!!! Jeepers, Randy! What's next?

Rich


----------



## JordanZ870

I wonder if HW is paying attention to your ideas and paints? beautiful, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> In the trailer and off to Barrett-Jackson!!! Jeepers, Randy! What's next?
> 
> Rich


Thanks again guys!!! Next you ask, is an F150 like the one on the rack. I got a couple from the auction block, that have some problems. Usally the stacks are broken, the tailights are missing, the bumpers are broken, or the flames have had it. F150's are kind'a pricey, but if it's a bargain, it makes a nice cruizer or service truck...RM


----------



## resinmonger

The merc convert is spiffy-super kean-neato in green and gold. Gotta love the raked and cut down windshield. Rock on Hilltop! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I may drive down to San Onofre and hang out at the reactor so I can mutate and grow an extra pair of thumbs. Then I could give you the 4 thumbs up this deserves. :freak::dude:


----------



## bobhch

*nice Bose stereo system man...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> When the boys saw Bill's red Willys, they had to have a droptop!!! After a little cutting, grinding, and painting, the Merc is ready for cruizing, hold on to your hats!!! RM



Hilltop,

Nice slice and dice job there man. That interior looks smooth in the brown with that Metalic Green and Gold...Yeah! You can see the Bose stereo system if you squint.  TURN IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you took the girls out for a ride because, they love it when the wind is blowing through their hair on the open road. They like Drive Inns also but, you may want to take the van with a Keg in the back...they like to party! :hat::tongue::dude: How are they doing?

Bob...loves RMs Shop Builds...zilla


----------



## WesJY

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! That's one good looking metallic green mercury car!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Wow!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The girls are doing just fine Bob...I like Hooters...zilla!!!*

This F150 had a few problems, so instead of a restoration, the boys tried a customization. These F150's can get pricey, but sometimes you just gotta go for it. After the first grind mark, I'm OK. This one had a glue spot on the hood, broken stacks, front grill was missing, & a few roll over marks. Truck has been lowered front & rear, removed the remaing stacks , mudded in the front pan, added some chrome steelies, and a chrome grill form a Matchbox truck. I gotta get the boys busy on the red truck...RM


----------



## videojimmy

Ok Randy... now you're just showing off!

hehehe


Nicest HO Pick up I ever saw....AMAZING!


----------



## WesJY

RANDY!! All I can say UNBELIEVABLE !!!!!! the color and everything is just so frickin AWESOME!!!

 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Freakin Awsome! I hear the "lowrider" theme.


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers but that Ford PU is one bad *** truck. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Gimme gimme gimme!...ok, if I can't have the truck or the brunette, can I have air brushing lessons, Randy?


----------



## krazcustoms

This thread keeps getting better and better. Awesome work!


----------



## win43

Tell Marilyn to get off the truck. She's gonna scratch that sweet paint job.
Great truck randy.


----------



## Bill Hall

Wenches and wrenches!


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG!! This thread is awesome too!!!! Last thing I remember it was lunch time and it's 4:30 now!!!! I am totally mesmerized:freak:All I can say is:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961

win43 said:


> Tell Marilyn to get off the truck. She's gonna scratch that sweet paint job.
> Great truck randy.


Yeah She may need to get spanked !


----------



## bobhch

*Super cala fraga listic truck ster ala doh shish...*

Randy does it again...WOW! 

Whoooooooooos the man........whoooooooos the man...Randy, Randy! 

That Ford looks like you could just jump in it and drive off...



win43 said:


> Tell Marilyn to get off the truck. She's gonna scratch that sweet paint job.
> Great truck randy.


Naw Win,

She is just laying on the leather...

Bob...That is an incredible paint job...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
How about a pic of the chassis setup that PU is setting on. What wheels did you put on that thing? One sweet looking truck. Clean and simple. Still drool when I look at her. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the kind words guys!!! 
RR, I used the original 4 gear chassis. I just took a dremel and ground down the rear support, in the middle only. The chassis fits inside the small round supports. I ground down the front post, but couldn't go much lower on the front because of the guide pin. The grill is from a Matchbox diecast. The wheels are chrome steelies from MEV. I made a brass axel for the front, with spacers to keep from rubbing the chassis. Sorry Joez, this is just rattle can paint, no airbrush. The tonneau cover is also spray can. Glad you guys liked it!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"Service Call"*

Bud's, just down the road needed a tow truck for small jobs. The boys found an old wrecker bed they wanted to use. Decided on a JL Dodge for a cab. After a little cutting and grinding, we got things a working. Had to stretch the wheelbase a little, but it worked out OK...RM


----------



## WesJY

OOOHHHHHHHHH!!!   OHHHHH MAANNNNNN !!! 

AWESOME!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## coach61

yowzers thats some slick work Randy.. niiiiiiiice..........


Dave


----------



## tjd241

.... amazing Randy!! Looks like the guy's truck down the street from me. Perfect!! nd


----------



## bobhch

*Ooooooooooooh Yeah Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Randy,

I LOVE THAT TOW TRUCK!

Bob...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Randy - where did you get those "towing" decals?

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

I love that copper ford ! Ding Dang that s cool


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wes, The decals were from Rob's modeling. Jerry's Towing actually

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Scale-DECALS...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes, The decals were from Rob's modeling. Jerry's Towing actually
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Scale-DECALS...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


oh cool.. i did buy from him.. i ll have to go back and check again .. thanks!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

That is one, very cool tow truck! How do you keep having these slot car brainstorms? Where did the bed come from? Your detail painting on the bed details made it look something like a gazillion times better than the original. I bow to Randy, the tow-truck-meister!

(PS, I love the truck twice as much as Zilla does.)

Russ the Hutt :freak: :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Awesome work Randy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Another top notch job from Hilltop garage!!


----------



## roadrner

Man, I have to stop looking at this thread. So many great ideas! :freak: 


:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Russ, The bed is from a diecast set I picked up from Big Lots a while back. The beds are plastic. I had to grind out most of the center, of the bed, to get it lower. Then I cut a piece of plastic,(the white plate), to cover the hole, for the boom to sit on. Thanks guys, you keep me motivated!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice hook conversion Randy.

Your brush touch details are really crisp ... excellent!


----------



## videojimmy

Randy, you rule!


----------



## cagee

Here is a link to Robs website.


----------



## resinmonger

*Victorious Hunter!*

Wow, that truck set was a great find. You still have some neat looking cabs too. I gotta make a run to Big Lots. :freak: :dude:


----------



## XracerHO

*How Low Can You GO!*

Randy,
You got it as low as possible, Awesome Henry J. Still like the two-tone custom roadster Merc – great interior which looks so good & scratch built. The smooth low custom Ford PU (my favourite) has the roll pan under the front grille. We can not see the interior but it has to be tuck & roll leather. Can not wait for the Dodge Sunoco PU sitting in the wings? Can’t keep up with the builds and that is GREAT!!!

Should have known, just acquired the same tow truck bed & now have an example of how to build it. You did a nice job of finishing off the back of the Dodge cab.

Keep the Awesome builds coming! What are you going to do with the Police Car??? ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Keep the Awesome builds coming! What are you going to do with the Police Car??? ...RL


RL, Sad news I'm afraid to report, because the economy has slowed so much I was forced to lay-off some of my guys. Insurance, cost of supplies, etc., costs are just to much, can't even keep my small business loan. I'm hoping I don't have to close shop, so the Police Car is on hold. I'm heading to the bank today for a financial meeting...RM


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> RL, Sad news I'm afraid to report, because the economy has slowed so much I was forced to lay-off some of my guys. Insurance, cost of supplies, etc., costs are just to much, can't even keep my small business loan. I'm hoping I don't have to close shop, so the Police Car is on hold. I'm heading to the bank today for a financial meeting...RM


hmmmmm.. thats too bad Randy, but if you have to borrow money to make payroll you wre ein trouble a long time before the market slide...lol...good luck at the bank, but wear your NO proof undies...

Dave


----------



## bobhch

*haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



coach61 said:


> good luck at the bank, but wear your NO proof undies...
> 
> Dave


NO proof undies...RALMAO 

Bob...Coach said a funny...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Freakin Awsome tow truck randy!!!!!!!!!! Great detail work. Sorry about your biz man. We're feelin it down here too. I hope you weather thsi storm okay.

Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, As long as I get a little work in for the boys, I'm OK. Speaking of work, this little 37 stopped by the shop for a checkup. This is one good looking Ford. Little Tom came down from NewYork on the PowerSlot Tour. Tom's a great guy to deal with, if you ever get the chance!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars

I knew I shouldn't have sent you that car. Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

WOW!!!! That lil Tom is sweet!!!!!!  Are you planning any "lil Tom clones???? I think they'd look awesome with some lights in 'em!!! And the camaro on the rack has a mile deep finish!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Well guys, things are getting better!!! The boys decided to take on a part time job, so they overhauled the old Impala. They been busy all day running up and down the highway. Hope this works out...RM
P.S. You knew it had to be a Yellow cab!!!



















Even Asphalt took a ride!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Now thats sharp!

Fun too!

Where'd those nifty rims on the black camaro and the new taxi come from?


----------



## slotcarman12078

*hello?? hello?? no this ain't yellow cab!!!! click*

Now that's a taxi!!! I tried calling the number on the back and woke up some woman named Gertrude..I musta read it wrong!! :tongue: At least Asphalt got a ride!! Beautiful job on the scenery too!! I like what I see!!! Reminds me of the rock cuts on I-40 heading west into Nashville!! So far my table looks like...ummmm....crumpled balls of newspaper with plaster cloth on it!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Yellow cab..............Man that is off the hook...ring, ring...Hello Yellow!!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> *snip* P.S. You knew it had to be a Yellow cab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Asphalt took a ride!!!


Quite Honestly I didn't see it coming. Love that Taxi alot Mr. Dogs in the rear please...Hilltop. Asphalt is one lucky dog! 

Bob...just had to move this picture to the next page...zilla


----------



## WesJY

TAXI !!!! I NEED A FRICKIN RIDE!!!! TAXI !! ARE YOU DEAF!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

That's one of the best looking conversions I've seen for that Impala. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pearl

Geez you guys have been busy over here , a really nice green convertible a neat pickup truck .
You got models on the truck . A new tow truck, in case you guys have not seen them the tow truck also comes as a single blisterpack truck at least at our walmart. they also have a flat bed truck with a very short flat bed i think you could just get the hotwheels 1/87 scale volkswagon on it . i bought one of each truck i like the looks of it but it is short still not sure what i will make out of it, l.o.l. but the tow truck back is neat for projects, i bought mine with the idea of cutting it off and toss it in my autowreckers diorama.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Business is "Picking Up"*

Ring... Ring... Ring..., "Thank you for calling Yellow Cab". Business has been so good, the boys had to build a fleet. Be patient Wes, we'll get ya. Slotman, that was a temporary secratary, she was worn out from all the calls. 
Bill, I believe I stole the Impala wheels from a BADD1RIDES car, The Camaro wheels are from a Hot Wheels 37 Ford Woodie. They have rubber tires already, so they're good for show and cruizing. Thanks guys!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

What? No dents or scratches?

Those babies need a big scuuuuuuuuuhrape down the side. 

Cool pic trickeration Randy!


----------



## win43

DANG!!! Did someone call a cab?? :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can hear Alex, Banter, Jim and the rest of the drivers now...." Louie, I want a new cab....."

LOL Great stuff randy.


----------



## roadrner

Nice six pack! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Too clever by half, Randy!

Sweet looking Taxi! (way to rub out the #7, heh!) Give the nice doggy a pat, yeah..and oh, put some gravy on his kibbles. (Keeping yer ears flappin in the breeze is hard work! LOL)


----------



## CJM

Ib-i-da?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

CJM said:


> Ib-i-da?


Que?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet fleet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*???*

Same here Rich!!! Can't help you CJM, can't understand the message...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

CJM's missing pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

CJM said:


> Ib-i-da?


RALMAO...:lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished up the old Monte Carlo from the auction block. Decided to go straight with it. Filled in the roof flaps, added a rear spoiler and front hood oranament. Put in some custom mounts for an AFX chassis...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's _some_ hood ornament -- outstanding as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Hilltops shop....masters of the two tone !

I'm waiting on that gaseous Wilbur in the background!


----------



## resinmonger

*Seeing is believing...*

Hilltop, it is almost impossible to believe that the Monte Carlo in the lower pic started life as shown in the top pic. Talk about an ugly duckling turning into a swan - this transformation is simply amazing. Coupled with your witty understatement, this post has to be amongst the top ten of the year! :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hood ornament????*

I have to agree with res.. That is the same car as the top picture???? Un freakin believable!!!! If only you painted it duplicolor orange mist, with that snorkel you could call it Kenny!!!! :jest: 












Nice job Randy!! Real nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

" .............................................................. ":thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Awesome That's All I can Say*

Randy, 

Awesome!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just about to call a Taxi when a Monte Carlo went bye & blew me away! ..RL


----------



## CJM

1976Cordoba said:


> CJM's missing pic. :thumbsup:


Thanks 1976Cordoba. I don't know why this picture didn't show up in the original post.


----------



## roadrner

Like I said, I have to stop looking at this thread. Some great looking customs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks so much guys!!! Yep it's the same car!!! I just sanded off the roof rails, filled in the roof flap holes, then added the extra parts. Then I started adding the colors - primer, white, gray, red, and black for the windows, finished with black tape stripes, stickers, then clear. The boys were checking for tire shake. Had to raise the back door!!!
P.S. Wilbur will remain the same Bill, it's an old pumkin color, pushcar from Aurora. I bought this in a 3 pack in the late 70's, from a SuperX drug store. Car came with no rear license plate and no rear bumper. Other 2 cars on the card was a Thunderbird and a Dino, if I remember correctly...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nice pic's!!!*

Still having a hard time believing it's the same car!!! You have outdone yourself again!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And a :thumbsup: X10 on the landscaping and track work!!! :woohoo: Awesome!! (mine still looks like balls of newspaper covered with plastercloth)


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Like I said, I have to stop looking at this thread. Some great looking customs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


yeah i agree with ya!! dang dang!! just awesome !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Smokin!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

Nice burnout, like the background ..


----------



## videojimmy

dang Randy.. that's SWEET!


----------



## bobhch

*Our son thinks this is Cool too..............*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks so much guys!!! Yep it's the same car!!!


Noooooooooooooooooooo Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Vrooooooooooooooooom, vroooooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Fletcher said Cool when I showed him these pics...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Great pics Randy!

But I've been LMAO at yer shop guys....epsecially at that angle....they look like they have been censored across the eyes. Hahahahahahaha!

Sorry ...it hit me funny ...and of course I'm weird to boot


----------



## resinmonger

Bill Hall said:


> Great pics Randy!
> 
> But I've been LMAO at yer shop guys....epsecially at that angle....they look like they have been censored across the eyes. Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> Sorry ...it hit me funny ...and of course I'm weird to boot


Those aren't censor markings. They're OSHA mandated safety goggles in Safety Gnarley Black. It's almost as hard to find as Dupli Color's Orange Mist spray paint. Used only at the coolest of workshops... :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## win43

:thumbsup:Cool stuff again:thumbsup: Love the smoke.


----------



## roadrner

HTOP,
Great looking cars and better pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Kit Car*

Here's a Cobra Kit Car cruizer with a few modifications. Done a little detailing on the windshield, drilled out the sidepipes, cut the bumpers down for nerf bars, etc. and of course it had to be yellow!!! ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*"Hey little cobra"*

Nice detail work, sir!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: She looks like she's flying sitting still!!! 
Joe


----------



## videojimmy

Wow Randy, you've created another HO custom classic!


----------



## Bill Hall

*What is Hilltop Jeapordy?*

....to shoehorn a puffed bigblock into anything that cant get out of yer reach.

As always, nice little touches Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!!! i just love it!!! i am gonna go to your place and steal that car!!! :thumbsup:

what chassis did you used? tjet or ? and wheels from RRR? 

Man - its a sweet ride !!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry Wes, It's gone. She left out for the Upstate New York Tour, but your welcome to come by. Last I saw it, it was running an AFX chassis with some Stahl's from MEV, ( tjets.com )...RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Sorry Wes, It's gone. She left out for the Upstate New York Tour, but your welcome to come by. Last I saw it, it was running an AFX chassis with some Stahl's from MEV, ( tjets.com )...RM


DANG! 

Thanks for the info.

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*yellow my baby, yellow my darling, yellow my rag top gal*

Randy,

That is a Cool looker as usual man. The painted window trim and removing all that bumper goobley goop in the front realy makes this look so much nicer.

Runnin' the yellow cars on yer yellow lane of coarse...nice!

Bob...that is a lot of nice detail in a little car...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim

Randy - Great color scheme on the Awesome Outlaw Monte Carlo. That tape makes an amazing look. I love the Cobra too, one of my favorite cars that you really did justice to.
Jim


----------



## resinmonger

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a Cobra Kit Car cruizer with a few modifications. Done a little detailing on the windshield, drilled out the sidepipes, cut the bumpers down for nerf bars, etc. and of course it had to be yellow!!! ... RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy, this is one fince Cobra. Carol Shelby would be proud of your work. As always, I am amazed at the combinaton of modest understatement and fantastic workmanship. I've never gotten vinyl striping to behave as well as you do. Rock On! :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Lookin sharp Randy! Great oval track car!

Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! The boys done a little work on this Charger. We added some round tubing to the bottom edge of the body to create some ground effects. Kinda added a little pazazz to it. Found some more Hot Wheel's chromes to fill in the gaps. Sorry Wes, I didn't have any Lime Green...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, that tubing makes a HUGE difference! Nice work!

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


HEY! - That thing got a HEMI? :wave:


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Agreed!!!*

That makes a huge difference!!!! Looks awesome!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


NutherJoe


----------



## win43

Swa eet cars. Love the Cobra.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

".......hey Little Cobra don't ya know you 're gonna shut 'em downnnnnn......"


----------



## Bill Hall

*Tubular Dude!*

This one goes down in my "trickeration notations" list. I got a nickel that sez Randy thought the new Mopar was showing a bit too much of her panty lines. 

Nifty trick for dropping the hem line Hilltop! 

Tubular skirting...nice contour, cheaper than dirt, and easy to work with. :thumbsup:

Stealing from Noddaz, I'll close with the obligatory; "Duh! why didnt I think of that?" :freak:


----------



## bobhch

*Blue by you...vroooooooooooooooom*

Love it Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sing this to the tune of "Lets go surfing now"

Let's go racing now...everyone is learning how...C'mon race your Hemi with me...........Yeah!

Well she's got a new paint job and she's looking real low now...Yeah

It's a real sleeper and it's gonna blow your doors off now....Yeah

Lets go racing now...everyone is learning how...C'mon race your Hemi with me....Yeah

Bob...Rev on the Redline...zilla


----------



## WesJY

WHOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! another charger!!!! i like the whole thing man!! rims , colors and the whole nine yards !!! its perfect looking beast!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

can you show me some pics of tubing? is it a plastic? how you do it?? man i am drooling over it.. and which hot wheels those rims came from!!?? if you dont mind telling me??   

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wes, The tubing is just white plastic styrene rod tubing made by Evergreen, I picked up at Hobbytown USA. They usually have a rack of various plastics. Try the 1/16 or 1/32. Makes great roll bars also. Just sand the bottom of the body for grip, prebend the tubing, then glue in place. The wheels are from a Muscle Car Garage Mustang I picked up at Toys R Us. RM

Example: http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Ford-Musta...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes, The tubing is just white plastic styrene rod tubing made by Evergreen, I picked up at Hobbytown USA. They usually have a rack of various plastics. Try the 1/16 or 1/32. Makes great roll bars also. Just sand the bottom of the body for grip, prebend the tubing, then glue in place. The wheels are from a Muscle Car Garage Mustang I picked up at Toys R Us. RM
> 
> Example: http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Ford-Musta...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


thanks man!!!!! 
Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I've been wondering..*

I've been tossing around the idea of doing the skirting thing too..but with colored fiber optic cable. I haven't tried it yet, but the lighter colors do leak a bit of light out the sides. I think a "neon" glow would be cool under the car!! When I get to this stage I'll let you know if it works... Of course, neon will look funny if it's the only thing lit up....


NutherJoe


----------



## resinmonger

*Tubular Bells...*

Even Mike Oldfield couldn't find a better use for tubing, Randy! :drunk: :hat: :drunk: :dude:


----------



## XracerHO

*Great Ideas*

Randy,
What a Cobra, the subtle customizing of the new Chargers - sweet! So many project ideas so little time! Keep them coming! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"Curses, foiled again"*

Used a little foil on the Blazer headers, to add a little bling, and a little flat black, to dot the exhaust opening. AFX 55 is running a T-Jet setup for a little weekend ground pounding. "Hey neighbor, could you keep the noise down a little???" ... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

No doubt about it Hill.

I love the AFX style fiddy fie on the t-jet platform. Getting the meat tucked under and the butt dropped ever so slightly really looks sharp!

BTW: Who's heavy duty trailer be that?


----------



## bobhch

*Which one?*

Randy,

If I had to choose which one of those was the Coolest...well it would be a coin toss. 

The Big Blower and 2 tone Blazer are just Crazy Kewl man!!!! Detail, detail, detail. :woohoo:

Bob...the paint job you laid down is great...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Where did you get the blue window tint???????????

Rich


----------



## hojoe

Those are the most beautiful paint jobs I have ever seen on an HO car. Great job as always. Why can't I paint like that?
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

*All tubbed out and ready for the strip!!*

Them two are jaw droppers!!! Very sweet color choice, and I agree 100% with Bill on the dropping the rear end a bit and having room for some good, fat rubber!!! This is how they should have been made!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you muches guys!!! 

Bill, The trailer is an old kit from Racing Legends. Rich, the 55 is an AFX with standard issue blue tint windows, same as the hood scoop. You need to venture out, lol. TYCO's are great, but... Heads or tails Bob...always bet on black...zilla??? Shake the can HoJo, shake the can!!! Same here Sltman, what was AFX thinking with the butt all up in the air, although in the 70's that was the 1:1 style. The Nomad has a much better stance...RM


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thank you muches guys!!!
> 
> Bill, The trailer is an old kit from Racing Legends. Rich, the 55 is an AFX with standard issue blue tint windows, same as the hood scoop. You need to venture out, lol. TYCO's are great, but... Heads or tails Bob...always bet on black...zilla??? Shake the can HoJo, shake the can!!! Same here Sltman, what was AFX thinking with the butt all up in the air, although in the 70's that was the 1:1 style. The Nomad has a much better stance...RM


WOW Randy your stuff blows me away like always. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bill,
Check your snail mail box in a few days. I'm sending a trailer you may find to your liking. It's a little narrow, but will hold a tjet chassis.


----------



## WesJY

hill - thats a nice lookin maroon color chevy man!!! its a eye popper!! :thumbsup:

You, Bobzilla and Bill are Slot GODS!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

*Wayne's World*



WesJY said:


> hill - thats a nice lookin maroon color chevy man!!! its a eye popper!! :thumbsup:
> 
> You, Bobzilla and Bill are Slot GODS!!!!!!
> 
> Wes


Thanx Wes and Win,

We're not worthy!!!!! (insert Waynes world soundtrack)...at least I'm not anyways. Bob might be though, he's an all round decent human being where I'm kind of a Richard. 

I'll play along though and be Garth. In fifth grade I had black hornrimmed glasses just like his. :freak:

The real tiki idol here is Randy, he just keeps cranking them out, one shiny plum after the other. Talk about the midas touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Double thumbs fer that double nickle Randy :thumbsup::thumbsup:... nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slotcar God or idol, now that's funny!!! I'm just a mear mortal in search of a new or old lost treasure. After finding such said treasure, the agony comes in trying to decide it's fate. Seeing all the custom builds on HT keeps me motivated and searching for new ideas. So thanks guys, I bow down to you...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Dynamic Duo*

Just catching up on my viewing. Great combo & both even have the same window tinting! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Randy 
Maybe not Gods but certainly, three *Great Artisans*!!! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*koooooooooooooooo kooooooooooooooooo*

I am the Wallrus....Ko...ko...ka...chew 

kew ko ka choooooooo

I believe everyone here has incredible slot car talents and totaly DIG all the far out pictures and post here. We are all driven by a common interest which is Kewl Cars must be created and driven. Hobbytalk around the world tour 2008!!!!!!! Yeah Baby!

In the year 2003 everyone will be playing video games, talk on thier Cell Phones (constantly), and enjoy interplanetary space travel...:wave:

Bob...It's not easy beeing green...zilla


----------



## noddaz

*Wowzers!*

That 55 and Blazer combo is the coolest pair to run around these parts in quite some time!
Thank you for sharing your creations!

Scott


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


NICE! :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop,
What color burgundy is the 55 and the Suburban painted? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RR, It's a metallic red - Duplicolor T0294 Toreador Red. I've used it on some of my other builds... Silver is Duplicolor DSCC338 Radiant Silver Metallic, just in case...RM


----------



## roadrner

RM,
Thanks! Gonna need to pick up a can of that for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a quick little build. I wanted to go with yelllow, but the boys out voted me. I guess you can't paint em all yellow...RM


----------



## win43

:thumbsup: Nice little build :thumbsup: Yeah I guess you can't paint everything yellow...BUT if yo had your way they would be 
Love the color Randy.


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop,
Is your fulltime job doing customs? Another great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Since when can't you paint them all yellow?


----------



## resinmonger

Glad to see the boys still getting work in this poor economy! The quality of their work must be the difference between no work and a ton of work. Nice job, Randy.


----------



## coach61

I wouldn't let my shop staff dictate any color to me if they want to see any green.. but i have to agree the steele blue is nice...


Dave


----------



## bobhch

Spare Parts is a great race truck name...love it!


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer a machine Randy!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Randy's got all the cool colors.


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop, I have been looking at your work for the past hour and have enjoyed it alot. Im new to the hobbytalk, and my dad (joez) helped me get registered! Anyway I just wana let ya know that I realy enjoyed youre work, and think they are incredible.:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo

I could oooo and ahhh you as well as anyone has on this spost. However, your probably tired of all the expressions of admirirment so I'll just congratulate you with a " Excellent Job " . I don't know how you or anyone could do a better job.

I would like to know a few details if I could. I did look at each and every page of the post but will admit I didn't read every poat or question so here are mine.

1. I seen several resin cars along with the major company brands, but how many die cats cars do yuou use ? Are the henry J's die cast ?

2. where do you get the stylish wheels and tires ? Besides being a painter and body man , by the looks of your tracks, routed strip and road course, are the models you build functional and track worthy ? Do the wheels run true etc or are they just shoe pieces ?

3. What paint and clear do you use. I did notice that some cars are painted with spray can paint ?

Thanks for the info. I look forward to more entries.

GoneGonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!!
1. Autozone, Pep Boys, etc. has lots of cool colors of paint. I need to find a source for some of the House Of Colors, those are real cool!!!
2. Welcome aboard Jordan Z!!! I'm sure old big JZ can show you some tricks to building. I'd stay away from pink colors though.
3. Gonzo, Thanks for the ooo's and ahhhh's!!!
a. 99% ( in case I forgot about one) of my cars are all plastic or resin bodied cars. The yellow Torco Henry is a Racing Legends resin kit. The Hemi Hauler and Wild Thang are resin bodies I molded form the a Hot Wheels car. I do use the diecast engines, parachutes, wheelie bars, etc. parts for dress up.
The Skoal's Pro Mod and the Spare Parts Thames are also resin body's from a Hot Wheels diecast.
b.Tires and wheels come from diecasts, http://tjets.com/ , http://www.rrr-1.com/, sellers from Ebay. Usually these wheels are not suitable for racing. They just will not run smooth enough. Yes, the cars are track worthy. That's part of the build, to be able to cruize around the track. I usually run the same select cars for racing.
c. I use mainly Duplicolor spray can paint, color and clear. Sticking with the same brand is less headaches, for me anyways.
Hope this helps...RM


----------



## tjd241

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I guess you can't paint em all yellow...RM


.... or can you?.... Top Shelf Randy :thumbsup:.... nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Always high quality work out of the Hilltop Shop!!*

Randy, give those guys a raise, will ya??? God knows they've earned more than one!!!! Sweet job on the Thames Panel!!!! If you put on the right color glasses, everything's yellow!!! Spare parts makes a perfect parts runner!!!


UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961

Hilltop I'll drive that parts runner for ya FREE of charge! No , wait a minute. I'll pay you to drive it ,hows that?


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

HillTop you produce some of the best HO slotcars i have ever seen!!! One question though-Are the wheels & tires you put on these cars functional?
Can you run the cars at speed on the track?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RiderZ, Yes the wheels are funtional, but most don't run as smooth as factory wheels. I don't race many customs, but I do like to cruise em around the track. That's part of being motorized. Too much time envolved to be wrecking em. Hot Wheels have rubbber tires, so they will hold better. Some of the diecast wheels/tires have to hard of a compound for traction. If the wheels, such as Hot Wheels, have a smooth rounded hub, you can slip on a set of silicones. For racing, I have a few cars customs that I stick with. If they get beat and banged, I don't worry about it. RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Neat Support Vehicles*

Randy, you have one of the nicest group of delivery vehicles for your shop - Texaco PU, Two-tone Performance Blazer, PU tow truck & Now Spare Parts plus trailers! :thumbsup: Agree with your philosophy - Keep them motorized. ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking rig, Randy! I like the color.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Track Talk*

I was able to catch a few shots of this Bridgestone/Jasper Powered Lola at the track this morning. The boys seemed to be excited about testing results. I just hope they don't wreck it...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Well Coordinated*

Randy,
Always like the way you take a common car and put the WOW factor into it and make the car unique. The small details make the car: black rear vent, the orange rims, the coordinated driver suit plus the old style outlined helmut with small dark visor and the two-tone paint! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

XracerHO said:


> Randy,
> Always like the way you take a common car and put the WOW fact into it and make the car unique. The small details make the car: black rear vent, the orange rims, the coordinated driver suit plus the old style outlined helmut with small dark visor and the two-tone paint! ..RL


Randy is the master of shock & awe :thumbsup:

That Lola flat out rocks -- Love It!

What manufacturer wouldn't love to have that inside their box / blisterpack???


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hola Lola!!!*

Perfectly executed paint job, Mr. Randy!! Well thought out, precisely detailed, and profesionally painted, as we have come to expect from the boys. You are definately King of the Hill with two tones!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mr. Lowe.. Are you paying attention???

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

Shock and awe. Good one doba.

Gotta smear it all together when ya say it.... "shockanawe!"

Extra mucho coolio Randy!


----------



## resinmonger

*All in the detail*

Wow, that's a great Lola, Randy!!! :thumbsup:

Check out the attention to detail as shown by the striped driver's helmet in the enlarged attachment. Little details add up to an awesome model.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## ScottD961

Randy , excellent paint work , Lola looks great !


----------



## Bill Hall

Good eye Russ

Dang Hill. A tri-color helmet repaint? Unreal!

I bow to your steady hand! Now please tell us how.


----------



## ScottD961

Yeah , what Bill said!! How do you do that in HO scale !!!LOL


----------



## coach61

Thats just perfect.. tell the boys to take a bow...


Dave


----------



## T-jetjim

Painting the helmet is easy. Just hold the brush steady while the driver turns his head back and forth. When your workers are all 1/64th scale it's not as difficult!

Great paint job on the Lola. Simple decals combined with the details really sets it off. Nice job as usual Randy.

Jim


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, that helmet IS cool, but, why is he driving with a pipe organ in the back seat?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Music to the ears Rich, music to the ears, lol!!! If you had a fast car, you'd understand, lol. Thanks guys, the boys and I appreciate the comments, all of em!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

awesome paint job! I have one body like it and never got around to it..!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Jasper Lola....yeah!*

Randy,

That is Awesum! Wow! Your Lola is way KL detailed out man!

Randy and I have been tossing around this idea for a Jasper Powered Lola for a while now in Chat. Can you say Team Lola? Need to get my Keaster in gear and paint up one myself now. 

Randy is the master of 2-tone paint jobs & just hope I can pull this off as well as he did. 

The #8 has been taken by Hilltop racing so, will look for a different one for Bob...zilla racing.

Bob...8 is my favorite number...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful piece, Randy! :thumbsup:
This paint is done with a rattle can?? SWEET!
There may be some hope for me yet!


----------



## resinmonger

*Alternative Number*



bobhch said:


> The #8 has been taken by Hilltop racing so, will look for a different one for Bob...zilla racing.
> 
> Bob...8 is my favorite number...zilla


Bob, you could always try #69. Or you could go with 77 since it is "8" more than 69. Just trying to help...


----------



## bobhch

*Numer 88 takes the checkered flag...Oh Yeah!*



resinmonger said:


> Bob, you could always try #69. Or you could go with 77 since it is "8" more than 69. Just trying to help...


Thanks UtherJoe for the ideas. Hey wouldn't 88 be twice as good...buhahahahahahahaahah :lol: Yes Victory will be mine! :lol:

Now I just need to check my white #8 decal stock.

Bob...Jasper #88 wins...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Too Much Food*

Due to tooooo much eating, the boys will have to take a few days off. Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*55's Forever!!!*

Well, The boys threw me a curve!!! Instead of taking the day off, they came in a finished up this ol' 55. Snap-On wanted to run it in the Christmas parade. It's a Dash body, running an AFX chassis, lowered of course. Done a little quaterpanel grinding, added a fresh air vent system for the engine and some Vincent wheels. Mac's doing a final wipedown on the red/white paint combo...could be a crowd pleaser???...RM


----------



## win43

Randy,
Give those guys a raise....

SWEET Chevy


----------



## tomhocars

This car is awesome and simple at the same time.How do I know this?It's sitting on my desk,right in front of me.I get the mail today and there's a box from Randy.I had the FBI check it for anthrax and gun power traces before opening it.Out pops this 55,some people think I like them.If you saw my desk you would know that I do.All for that Pro Street 37Ford.Randy,What else do I have that you need.Name it. Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool wheels :thumbsup:

I see Vincent Wheels is selling on feeBay now too.


----------



## WesJY

Sweet combination paint job!! i like those wheels!! awesome.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61

Randy...as always I am at a loss for words....


Dave


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
That is one sweet looking Chevy. All I can say is DAMN!  


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Gotta be cool! It's got Fuchs alloys!

I still say yer an android programmed to build slot cars!


----------



## JordanZ870

Dugga-dugga-dugga-dugga-brAP!-DUGGA-DUgga-dugga-dugga!


BEE-YOU-TEA-FULL, RAN-DEE! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Nice Snappa :thumbsup::thumbsup:....nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Outstanding job!!!!*

The boys deserve a raise, and a healthy Christmas bonus to boot!! You have raised the bar to a whole new level!!! This 55 is a masterpiece!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Thunderbolt1

That 55 is really well done. That nomand on the rack is a nice looking rod .


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> This car is awesome and simple at the same time. How do I know this? It's sitting on my desk,right in front of me.I get the mail today and there's a box from Randy.*snip* Tom


Tom it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Lucky! 

This Snap On 55 is smooooooooooooooooooth and sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeek looking. Great job Randy! 

Bob...Joez your engine written sounds are great (dugga-dugga-brAP!)...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*SWEET 55' Chevy*

Randy,
Sweeeet 55 Chevy & like those big hood ornaments!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great build as usual. You even have a cloth in Mac's hand!!
Just reading Model Cars Issue #143 Aug/Sep/08 and guest what has the same scoop but behind the driver over the engine- a Ferrari 312 Spyder 
- www.fishermodels.com. That oughta get you interested. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*then then then*

It is close RL. The scoop on the 55 was cast from a Hot Wheels Prostocker. Kinda looked like a wedge before I started. Then I added some JB Weld to the rear and then I built it up to sit level, then I cast it. Then I took a resin cast scoop, then I shortened it and then I rounded the back off to fit the hood. Then I ground about half of the bottom to make it sit lower, then glued her on. Then I was tired, so then I went to bed. Whew, I was wore out!!! ... RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop Raceway said:


> It is close RL. The scoop on the 55 was cast from a Hot Wheels Prostocker. Kinda looked like a wedge before I started. Then I added some JB Weld to the rear and then I built it up to sit level, then I cast it. Then I took a resin cast scoop, then I shortened it and then I rounded the back off to fit the hood. Then I ground about half of the bottom to make it sit lower, then glued her on. Then I was tired, so then I went to bed. Whew, I was wore out!!! ... RM


...and THEN ya sent it to the wrong guy, Randy!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Nice color combo Randy! Reminds me of my uncle's 56 Ford crown vic. Ford red and Crown Vic white always look good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: JK I was just looking at Doba's 'Christmas Rat', and thought this one might look good that way too, but you would have to cut a hole in the roof and stuff a Rat Santa in it. Would be great for the Christmas parade if Snap ON would get on board with it, but it may start a riot with your boys in the shop!

Haven't had my coffee yet,

Rich:drunk:


----------



## tomhocars

Joe,The price of your cars just went up.Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Sparky*

Believe it or not Rich, I had thought about a Santa in a 55. It's just so hard for me to cut a hole in the roof of a 55!!! It's hard enough for me to decide to cut out the fenders, but I'm getting braver. Has Sparky got a brother??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Phase 1*

Here's another 56 the boys have been working on. I think they're discussing what to do next??? Thought I'd show "in the beginning". Door handles, gas spout, air vent on the side of the cowl, stacks, and front bumper have been removed. Also shaved the hood center ridge line smooth. I also smoothed in the front pan again. Sorry guys, I like those big scoops, as you can see... RM


----------



## bobhch

Hey Mr. I like Ford Trucks Hill,

Nice looking Pickup there! Just went back and checked out your Gold one you did a while back also...post #381 I think. And that tow truck and the taxi...and, and, and...

Love this color you squirted on as it reminds me of the 70s for sure!

Bob...and, and, and...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

RM, you can't beat a 56 Ford pickup especially with a large hood ornament! Like the clean lines and rolled front pan :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. Anxiously waiting for Phase 2. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's smooooooooth!!!*

The boys have the smoothing and filling work down pat now!! Sweet job on the paint.. reminds me of the tyco trick truck!! Coming along nicely!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah....green. Diggin the 56, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

Randy, your paint job are amazing!


----------



## coach61

That is one very cool color Randy...I had a ten speed Peugot when I was a kid that color, think they called it Champagne...You have to share what that is ...


Dave

Oh and the truck is awesome also, but that's a given with your name on it...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Phase 2*

Thanks guys!!! She's an ugly truckling right now, but she'll be alright when finished...The boys taped her off to lay a little dark green on the bottom. Once that dries, we can re-do the bedcover and trim it out...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Man that is cool! :thumbsup: What are you using to mask, Randy?


----------



## Pete McKay

Man what a read this has been. I had read parts of it before but never got to finish it. Randy, very inspiring. So much so that I have contacted my real estate agent to purchase me a 2 acre site near Sanger, California in which I will build AMG's garage early next year. What you do for straight line and customs I hope to do for dirt roundy-round cars. At one time I had scratch built a bare roll cage chassis from round styrene stock, I may do that again for a prop. 

I need to hire some workers (where did you get the pit figures?) and the rest of the stuff I think I can scratch build from sheet styrene and other parts and pieces. I have some complete 1/60th scale engine blocks and heads to lay around as well. I'm just hoping a couple of acres will be enough. 

Great stuff, I'll be watching closely and learning from da' masta'.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joez- For masking on this one, I used the pinstriping tape itself. Tamiya masking tape is also very good stuff, leaves a clean paint line.
Coach- Light green is Duplicolor "Hampsted Green" 
Dark green is "Jade Green" with final clear on top
Pete- Most of the stuff in my garage is scratch built, see Back at the Shop, page 8 #118. The shop guys are from "Winner's Circle Pit Row" scenes. Type that in on Ebay search. Motormax has some great diorama stuff. Wal-Mart and Toys R Us were selling them. their websight has one left on sale.
http://mini-motorsonline.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=2&sort=&sort_direction=&page=2

Hope this helps!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Phase 3 - Super Cruizer*

The boys got her detailed out, got her lowered down a bit, put on some new shoes, got the bed cover on, so she's about ready for Saturday night...RM


----------



## coach61

That my friend is drop dead gorgous....trade ya a mini lindy chevy for it lololol....

Coach!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That might be your best one yet Randy -- the detail is just amazing  
Take a bow, Dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yes sir!!! Take a bow!!!!*

This has to be the finest work from Hilltop's shop!!! Two tones are difficult enough, but that can't be tape separating them colors.. can it?? Taping and masking to paint a dividing stripe???? OMG!!! Even if it is tape, still WOW!!Take a bow sir!! Sweet job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaaaaaaaaang!

That is sooooooooooooo

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## XracerHO

*56" WOW Ford PU*

Randy, AMAZING as usual and the tailights in the back of the fenders is a nice detail. Request a photo of the 56' Texaco tow vehicle beside new Blown PU if you have time. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Rumpity-rumpity-rumpity-rumpity (turn the stereo up a bit)-rumpity-rumpity-rumpity...:woohoo:

Simple, clean and elegant piece, Randy! :thumbsup: 
Some day......


----------



## WesJY

Sweet a$$ looking truck!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Request*

Here's your request RL. I gave the boys the day off. These hot babes can handle it...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Those are just sweet lookin.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yes they are, Rich!!!*

And the trucks look awesome too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I still wanna know how you got that silver stripe so perfect!! If it is tape, you sure did a great job matching the flake to the rest of the truck... AWESOME!!!:thumbsup:

Either way, your latest creation is flat out a jaw dropper!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on Truckin'...*

Randy,

Green never looked so good...Bam you nailed another one!

Bob...tarpin good job also...zilla


----------



## win43

"..........................:thumbsup::thumbsup: " "..........................."


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks Randy, can't get enough of your '56 PU's!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Do another one any time! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Jasper Lola X 2 = 2*



bobhch said:


> Randy,
> 
> That is Awesum! Wow! Your Lola is way KL detailed out man!
> 
> Randy and I have been tossing around this idea for a Jasper Powered Lola for a while now in Chat. Can you say Team Lola? Need to get my Keaster in gear and paint up one myself now.
> 
> Randy is the master of 2-tone paint jobs & just hope I can pull this off as well as he did.
> 
> The #8 has been taken by Hilltop racing so, will look for a different one for Bob...zilla racing.
> 
> Bob...8 is my favorite number...zilla


Randy,

Got some rims mounted up and need to paint them and mask off the body and squirt that red also. Jasper Powered X 2. :roll::roll:

Have decided to go with #3 and Mooneyes for my secondary sponsor down below since I don't have any Bridgestone decals.










Bob...Can you say Jasper Ferrari Can Am...zilla (next: with the wing)


----------



## resinmonger

Oh man, three bad boy pick ups in one shot with the Snap On Tools Girls for added support is more than I can stand! There is too much coolness for one photo! Back in the day, we'd have said "sano trucks, Randy". Wow, we still can.:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## roadrner

Looks good already! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> And the trucks look awesome too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I still wanna know how you got that silver stripe so perfect!! If it is tape, you sure did a great job matching the flake to the rest of the truck... AWESOME!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Either way, your latest creation is flat out a jaw dropper!!
> 
> UtherJoe


What trucks?


----------



## resinmonger

coach61 said:


> What trucks?


The trucks are hiding behind the Snap On Tool Girls, Coach.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Closed*

Not much going on today, we got out first snowfall last night. These fools didn't even take time to put a jacket on!!! Boys will be boys...RM


----------



## slotcarkid12

*cars*

Good job on all the cars and tell me when you have a pic on the racer your doing. Well see you later then.

ryan :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

That was just disgusting Randy.. do not ever post that pic again.. brrrrrrrrrrrrr...


Coach!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Wadddaya mean, Coach??*

I think it's a beauty, eh?? :lol: Looks like a snowball fight is just about to start!! Hope the boy's don't catch colds, and better have wheeler make up some hot cocoa for them when they're done playing! 

UtherJoe


----------



## WesJY

Randy!! you lucky dog!! I have been waiting for SNOWWWW!!!! where are you from? I want 5 feet of snow here now!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Have A White Christmas!*

Randy, hope that CJ has four wheel drive, the snow looks deep! Maybe a plow installation is in order for the driveway. Very picturesque view, we just received a dusting of snow. ..RL


----------



## win43

BBBRRRRRRRRRR those guys look cold......HEY Randy spring for some jackets.......those guys work awful hard


----------



## Bill Hall

Betcha they have a little copper anti-freeze maker out in the woods behind the shop....
it is Tennesee after all!


----------



## resinmonger

What is this white substance that is shown in abundance in your two pictures Randy? I have not seen this in LA.


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> Randy!! you lucky dog!! I have been waiting for SNOWWWW!!!! where are you from? I want 5 feet of snow here now!!!!!!
> 
> Wes


 
LMAO. The state would be closed for a month if we ever had snow that deep. Not that that would be a bad thing. Might be a nice vacation to spend some quality time in the batcave. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

resinmonger said:


> What is this white substance that is shown in abundance in your two pictures Randy? I have not seen this in LA.


Russ, Our snow is from nature, the atmospheric conditons have to be just right. It's a blend of cold air and moisture, we measure it in inches. I think LA has a different blend, they measure their snow in grams, just what I've heard, I don't know for sure...
And yes Bill, there are still some "still's" around. It's some smooooth stuff, with a kick, found here in Middle Tennessee Wes.
The boys were just cooling off Win, and made it back to shop RL, no problems. RR, that's the first big snow we've had in a couple of years. Everybody heads to Krogers' when snow is mentioned in the forcast...RM


----------



## resinmonger

Oh man, I haven't been in a Krogers for 22 years. One more thing to miss out in when you live in SoCal. 

Keep up the great work, Randy. Your crew needs steady employment.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey Russ, Just up 5 we have Kroger, technically a "Fred Meyer" but it is Kroger brand.
Kicking our local Safeways kiester too.

LOL Randy!!! My pappy's fam dammly is originally from Kentucky. Wunner if shine would remove that stubborn new AW paint.


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Wunner if shine would remove that stubborn new AW paint.


If it's that good stuff, it might remove more than just the paint! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

resinmonger said:


> What is this white substance that is shown in abundance in your two pictures Randy? I have not seen this in LA.


Are ya seein it NOW Russ? I saw an LA featurette on the weather channel this morning with snow less than 60 miles north of ya.

Rich:lol::lol::jest::lol::lol::tongue:


----------



## resinmonger

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are ya seein it NOW Russ? I saw an LA featurette on the weather channel this morning with snow less than 60 miles north of ya.
> 
> Rich:lol::lol::jest::lol::lol::tongue:


We got rain today. It was perfectly dreadful. It's in the low 50s now. I can barely coax my frozen fingers to type. 

Truth be told, during my last winter in Elgin, IL (1985 - before moving to Torrance), we got 19 inches of the powdery joy dumped on us on New Year's Eve. Driving home from certain celebratory activites that night was just super fun. Even worse, at one of those activities, some demented beertender filled my glass with Budweasel when I clearly asked for BEER! It is truely a miracle that I survived to tell the story.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm sure Russ isn't kidding.. L.A. + Rain = miserable traffic at the very least. I can only imagine... Hope ya had a short commute...


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm sure Russ isn't kidding.. L.A. + Rain = miserable traffic at the very least. I can only imagine... Hope ya had a short commute...


 
Sounds like D.C., we don't need snow to screw up traffic here. A little rain can act like a foot of white stuff here with the idiots we have running around the Beltway and other points.  rr


----------



## XracerHO

*In the Land of ICE & SNOW*

Randy, look at what you started, all about Snow! Very humorous though, 19 inches of the powdery joy dumped on us. We do have this type of machine you can follow, or model! Good excuse to post this picture.










With out Snow you can not ride on a Skidoo, Ski down a slope or cross-country, Skate on an open pod, Ice fish three miles for shore in a heated Hut while playing cards, drive your car on the lake where only your boat could go in the summer, dress up like an Eskimo or snow bunny. Snap out of it, your getting cared away. I know, don't remind me, you have to *shovel it *! Randy, it is time to show us one of your beautiful paint jobs, *hurry* ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RL, You forgot the best thing, snowcream!!! Just don't eat the first snow, so they say. Snow, milk, sugar, vanilla flavoring, yum yum!!! Please don't tell me you haven't had snow cream...RM


----------



## tomhocars

*snowcream*

Snowcream Randy?Man it's great to llive in NY.


----------



## resinmonger

XracerHO, we could have really used your rig on 1-1-86 in Elgin. So many cars were unable to get up their moderately sloped driveways that the plows bypassed our street. Had to do the old shovel it out by hand gig. A HO plow could have gone around the buried cars with no problem! Would saved my back some grief.

Randy & Tom, be sure that "snow cream" isn't huskie, yellow snow cone, flavored. Gives me an idea for a mod to the AW Ice Cream Truck...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> RL, You forgot the best thing, snowcream!!! Just don't eat the first snow, so they say. Snow, milk, sugar, vanilla flavoring, yum yum!!! Please don't tell me you haven't had snow cream...RM


Hey!
Maybe Doba can start a new nitch! SNOW SCREAM SLOT CARS!!! Cars that look so good _you can eat em_! He already has the molds.

I want the Neopolitan 77 Monte Carlos.


----------



## resinmonger

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey!
> Maybe Doba can start a new nitch! SNOW SCREAM SLOT CARS!!! Cars that look so good _you can eat em_! He already has the molds.
> 
> I want the Neopolitan 77 Monte Carlos.


Only if it's Tyco powered, Rich. Only if it's Tyco powered.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey!
> Maybe Doba can start a new nitch! SNOW SCREAM SLOT CARS!!! Cars that look so good _you can eat em_! He already has the molds.
> 
> I want the Neopolitan 77 Monte Carlos.


Mmmmmmmmm - sherbert. :freak:


----------



## XracerHO

*The 1:1 Version Just Went By!!*

RM, No, haven't had snow cream and defiantly avoid the yellow snow! Just watched the 1:1 version of my rig fill my driveway with more than 4 inches of fresh snow we got last night. Oh well, shovel it after my coffee! We will have a White Christmas. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*One more week, Ho Ho Ho*

Merry Christmas to you and yours from me and the Boys at the shop!!! Happy Holidays to all!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger

Randy, that car is way beyond awesome and so is the builder!


----------



## JordanZ870

Suhhweet! Merry Christmas, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Someday!!!*

I'll get one paint job to look that good!!! Sweet ride!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The boys did great this year, but there is someone missing from that picture... Is Asphalt out making snowcreams??? :lol: Merry Christmas Randy and to the boys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET.... Don't think we'll see a tree tied to roof of that car anytime soon.

MERRY XMAS RANDY and to all the boys at the shop.


----------



## bobhch

*Ho, ho, ho....*

Hey Mr.... my car is Christmas...Hilltop that looks great.

Although it's been said many times, many ways...Merry Christmas to you. 

Bb


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Funky Factories*

The funky factory wheels had to go!!! That's just my opionion... I love these Nova's. I wish the body had a been three hairs wider for some deep dish applications. These RRR's aren't the smoothest wheels, but the AW's weren't smooth either, good enough for slow cruising I guess...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The Forgotten Monza*

The boys have been reworking the old forgotten Monza. Had to soak this in the tank for about a week, to get the butterscotch paint off. We picked up a few sponsors, and done a little detail work... Special thanks to Thompson/Exxon/Meineke for coming on board...RM


----------



## tomhocars

*Monza*

How many times can we all say it.GREAT job.Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super sweet Monza, Sir!! And the Nova don't look shabby either!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Monza looks awesome, but I can't find the Hooters decal?

:tongue:

I better post my Buddy Baker Charger before your boys finish up that #11 up on the rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

That Monza is kick @ss!!!!!!!!! An how is the [email protected] do you keep your hand that steady to paint that window trim. After one cup of coffee Id be painting squiggles


----------



## bobhch

*Randy you realy put the Hilltop "X" on this one...*

Hilltop Racing does it again! 

Randy that #2 Monza looks 10,000 times better than the #0 versions...Love the look with the right color pop here and color pop there. Nicely detailed silver trim job as well...Smoooooooooooooooooooooth!

Bob...that is a top of the HILL build once again...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Like Tom stated, how many times? Sweet lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61

I have Randys that freakin awsome, Bob That is so Cool and Bill thanks for showing us that as Macros on my keyboard...

Coach!


----------



## XracerHO

*Orange Deuce*

RM, Concur Awesome Monza :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and like the simple elegance of the Nova but expect a large hood ornament is lerking at the back of the shop for your next Nova. Waiting for your Charger!!! ..RL


----------



## win43

Great looking Monza.


----------



## Bill Hall

A tasty 'lil "satsuma" Randy! Very seasonal indeed.

I always love it when ya go back to yer monochrome roots.


----------



## pshoe64

*Awesome*

Now I'm diggin through the scrap yard looking for a Monza! That was incredible. Great color choice too!

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I guess I need to adjust the lighting. That's the original plastic color, I just stripped the butterscotch off, added some stickers, then some clear on top...I got a white one in the tank now, but I'll probably have to shoot a color on it. The green seems to leave stain marks...RM


----------



## desototjets

Hey Randy, It was nice to meet you today at Kevin's. When you mentioned this thread I wasn't sure this was the one you meant so I didn't say anything but I have enjoyed reading the updates. I was curious where you got the Lunati sticker as I am employed by one of their "competitors". Take care, RickV.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Rick, you must have found a short cut to Memphis!!! That was a fast trip back home my friend!!! I hope you enjoyed it today and great meeting you likewise!!! I had a blast today myself. Kevin's got a smoooooth running track. I'll beat him one of these days, maybe??? I believe I picked up the Lunati stickers at the Good Guys car show that was held in Nashville. Hope you can make it back up this way again...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice looking strip-o-car, Randy! :thumbsup:
What did you strip it in?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Super Clean - Concrete Cleaner, available at Wal-Mart. Comes in a purple one gallon jug, back in the automotive section. Let me know if you need a picture. I've never had a problem with AFX cars, yet. It took about a week to get the yellow stripe stain off... I soak resin screwups in it also...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The Holidays*

The boys spent too much time watching the Speed Channel over the holidays. Looks like they've been watching Pinks All Out...RM


----------



## resinmonger

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'll drive down to San Onofrie to grow more thumbs tomorrow!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys spent too much time watching the Speed Channel over the holidays. Looks like they've been watching Pinks All Out...RM


hilltop,your work is frickin beautiful!man that rod is nice.wish i could get my hands on some of those fancy wheels you guys use...sigh...bills bills bills...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet Randy :thumbsup::thumbsup: -- Totally digging that shade of blue


----------



## WesJY

RANDY - SLOT CAR GOD!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Randy, look closely at the center of the circle....

You will keep your eyes open, no matter what and you will continue to read my instructions....










You are getting very sleepy....

Your vision is growing dim...

You eyelids are getting heavy...

You are now fast asleep....

You are feeling very generous....

You will be very happy to box up that Willys coupe and three sets of those wheels and send them to Dranoel Dragon at 5365 Great Oak dr Apt. P Columbus, Ohio 43213

When your wife taps you on the shoulder you will awaken and remember only that you need to send this package to DD.


----------



## coach61

DD that was too friggen funny.. heres my pitch.....Randy send me that car or I will tell people we are close and very good friends...


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me likes!!! Me likes!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What, if you care to indulge us, is the purple on the back?? That is one sweet color!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm hoping the car on the rack is a preview car too.. 

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Does anybody know this clown, Coach 61 ??? I believe he's about 7 digits off!!! DD, I had a nightmate last night - I dreamed I boxed it up, in a purple box no less!!! Wheww, only a dream!!! Sltman, the Fairlane on the rack is one of my screwups, I cut the fenderwells out at an early age. I still likes it though!!! Thanks guys for the kind words...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ...snip... the Fairlane on the rack is one of my screwups, I cut the fenderwells out at an early age. I still likes it though!!!.... snip...RM


The side shown is a medium easy fix Randy! Howz the uther side?


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys spent too much time watching the Speed Channel over the holidays. Looks like they've been watching Pinks All Out...RM


That is a beautiful car, Randy...and that's no Bulle!:thumbsup:
well....it is a Bulle.....but still beautiful.:wave:


----------



## win43

Absolutely AWESOME. Love the color combo. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster

Ok Hilltop.. did ya build a bigger storage building or what...
Your guys have been turning out some wild looking drag cars lately..
Awsome looking Willys I must say.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bill Hall said:


> The side shown is a medium easy fix Randy! Howz the uther side?


The other side is about the same Bill . Luckly I didn't cut up into the side trim . As I said, it was one of those moments I was enjoying at the time, many years ago. I still enjoy the Fairlane today as is, just an old street rod. I guess that's why I "cringe" at cutting up cars today, you never know what their value might be. Luckly, I didn't cut em all, such as the Olds...RM


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Very nice Blue, Green, Purple combo. Would drive that for sure any time. 
Vroooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch...yeah check out that burn-out. 
Nuthin but rubber baby!

I see room for a driver and a passenger in there. :dude: and maybe a dog in the back?

Bob...woof, woof...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Track Invasion*

These little beauties were spotted doing some testing at a local track. I managed to get the drivers to slow down for some pics I thought you guys might like. These cars belong to a good friend, unless he beats me in a race, then we'll talk about the good friend part   These are some gooood looking cars :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM



















A killler Porsche, I like thses numbers, even talked him out of a few!!!









A few stickers makes a big difference on the JL body.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Group Shot*


----------



## craftymore

Awesome set of pics and customs Hilltop. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hamm's Beer -- hahahaha AWESOME!

Now I got that 



 stuck in my head . . . :freak:

Cars look awesome as always Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Again guys, these cars belong to a friend. He done the paint work, not me!!! Just thought you guys would like seeing em as much as I did...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Nice cars, but a great track Randy!


----------



## WesJY

hilltop - tell your friend that his cars are so freakin awesome!!! just awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*I'll second this.....*



yankee_3b said:


> great track Randy!


It's one of the nicest ones we have on the board. You need to take us outside more Randy... Give us a few shots now and then of yer cars gettin some hot laps and fresh air!!! nd


----------



## craftymore

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Again guys, these cars belong to a friend. He done the paint work, not me!!! Just thought you guys would like seeing em as much as I did...RM


My bad. I just looked at the last page or two and then commented. Your friend then does some really awesome work!:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, Randy, you not only do way cool work, you have friends that do a killer job as well. Please pass along my praise to your friend. Those cars are WFA!

:drunk::hat::dude::freak:


----------



## JordanZ870

I am guessing that you taught them all that they know, yeah, Randy?
Great looking cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Like you, your pal has some serious skills!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Relay message pleeeze!!!! Wicked cool cars, Randys friend!!!! Nice!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great stuff .....thanks for sharing it Randy. Looks like you got a way cool friend.


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Would agree, some great cars from your friend. Can't wait to see what's instore for the next two you're teasing us with in the shop. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*E.T. Clone home...*

Randy,

Are you sure you just didn't Clone yourself and call him "my good friend"? lol

        (E.T. Clone home)

Ditto on all the coments here by everyone as these babys Rock n Roll...Yeah!

Bob...Dem' is keepers...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice spread Randy!


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Again guys, these cars belong to a friend. He done the paint work, not me!!! Just thought you guys would like seeing em as much as I did...RM


:wave:"Hi my name is Randy and this is my friend _______":wave:. "We paint and customize slot cars". "What do you mean you can't see him???"  "He's right there by the spray cans!!!!" "HE REALLY IS"!!!!
"Come on guys stop kidding". :freak: "GUYS......he's right over there". :freak:


----------



## vaBcHRog

I borrowed the HillTop Boys to tech the MustangMadness top 4


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't mind you borrowing em, just pay em good!!! Congrats on the Mustang Madness race...You keep having these races, you gonna need a bigger shop ...RM


----------



## roadrner

Roger,
When you get finished with the boys, please send they my way. I have four or five projects sitting here that could use their touch.  Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Rare Car???*

Guys I need some help on this one!!! I spotted this Shadow turning a few laps at a local track. Is this a rare car??? I've never seen a white Shadow before. I can't find it pictured in Bob Beers's book. Could it be a factory error car??? Any imput would be appreciated??? Thanks...RM


----------



## krazcustoms

Haha! That's cool! Weird story - not long ago, I was flipping through one of several racing car books I've accumulated over the years and found a couple pictures of 1:1 Shadows that weren't black. One was two-tone (black bottom/white top), one was red with L&M sponsorship and I'm almost 100% sure there was an all-white version. Then, Bob...not afraid of his or any other shadow...Zilla posted that 'negative' Shadow, I was like "whoaaaa" and planned on making one - but now I don't have to! Neat!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Kraz, I gotta give Bob...he, who comes up with some crazy ideas...zilla credit. When I saw the negative image you mentioned, I too said, why not, just for a laugh. Actually, the white is better for racing as you can see it on the track. With a few added color sponsor decals, it would shine...just my thoughts...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Shadows look good white!!! :thumbsup: Shadows look good just about any color!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Peruvian Farkleberry is still my fave though!!!:tongue: 

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

*The great white buffalo!*



krazcustoms said:


> Haha! That's cool! Weird story - not long ago, I was flipping through one of several racing car books I've accumulated over the years and found a couple pictures of 1:1 Shadows that weren't black. One was two-tone (black bottom/white top), one was red with L&M sponsorship and I'm almost 100% sure there was an all-white version. Then, Bob...not afraid of his or any other shadow...Zilla posted that 'negative' Shadow, I was like "whoaaaa" and planned on making one - but now I don't have to! Neat!


By golly Kraz, I had one of those white shadows somewheres in my scrap heap. Hopefully it's still around.


----------



## JordanZ870

Randy, I never thought for the life of me that a Shadow could look so pretty.

Had Aurora just done that in the first place, they would not be " Buy'm for the chassis-toss the bod in a box-7 dollar epay specials!

I really like this piece!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Auto World's next great idea for a iWheels edition . . .

Superb execution again -- Randy tell your friend he did a great job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*The only Shadow version left in Black & White now would be the Checkered version*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Kraz, I gotta give Bob...he, who comes up with some crazy ideas...zilla credit. When I saw the negative image you mentioned, I too said, why not, just for a laugh. Actually, the white is better for racing as you can see it on the track. With a few added color sponsor decals, it would shine...just my thoughts...RM


Randy,

Was so excited to see this Shadow done up in white. WOW! Hilltop Raceway does it again. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet job man!!

You did this slot car up real nice and it looks Awesum. Yeah I wish AFX would have made this version also but, if they did then we wouldn't be talking about a realy neat white Shadow custom now would we?

Kraz...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wonder what this would look like with my Negative button applied...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol gonna go try it now. 












Bob...have more black Shadows to build some day...zilla (but, they aren't going to be black)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Back at the Track*

Team Monza picked up another car. Thanks to Skoal, for coming on board with their sponsorship. The boys took the Monza's to the track, for a little testing...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Zooooooooooooooooom Baby!*

Hey Mr. Pop paintjob,

Looking very nice there next to the pit bay area. Skoal racer looks right at home. Lucky car!

Bob...love your track...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Skoal might give ya lip, tongue & throat cancer but it sure looks pretty on a slot car :thumbsup: Killer job as per usual Randy!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Love the Skoal car!! Great looking Monza shop Randy.

Rich


----------



## JordanZ870

That beats the heck out of Tycos bandit, Randy! :thumbsup:
If the slot car makers of the world put THAT much thought and detail into their finish, we would have to pay 50.00 new for them!
Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Randy,
Great looking action scene. Sweet looking Skoal car...and the background cars are cool too.


----------



## Bill Hall

Gulp!

I just swallered my plug!

Just another gorgeous car by Randy...LOL!


----------



## krazcustoms

What I like most about Hobbytalk is that now I'm looking at cars differently than I used to. For example, I always hated the Shadow and would throw them in sets I was getting rid of. Now, I wish I had more of them because ideas for them keep popping into my head. Same with the Monza. I was never really all that fond of it, but now I look at them differently. It's already been said before, but seeing what other people are doing really expands ALL of our horizons. 


I still don't think there's any hope for the Peace Tank or Turbo Turn-on, though...................or is there? (by saying that, I'm not implying that I'm going to do something with either of them because I'm not)

Great job on the Monza!


----------



## roadrner

Agreed, great job on the Monzas and love that White Shadow! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

What amazing work, They look great


----------



## slotcarman12078

[/QUOTE]

Flip these over to this page... All these monzas look awesome, but the newest addition is wicked!! Perfection all the way around!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now you need a blue one for the blue lane!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hadn't thought about about a blue one Sltman, but I like the way you think, one for each lane color. I'll bring up the idea with the boys. Thanks!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars

Nice job Randy.Tom


----------



## WesJY

Note to myself i gotta make myself a 2 tone car!!! LOL.. Nice car man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gear buster

LOL Wes....2 tone..

Randy,
Nice batch of Monza's.. .. I love Monza's..
I have 2 blue ones ...
Might have a little trouble fittin them on the track. 
Need of repairs...
The shoes are wore out, the guide pin broke, 
and they are outta gas...:freak: 

No really a Spider and 2+2.... I am imagining how they would look 2 tone and fairing..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Mega G's*

The boys got their hands on one of the new Mega G's. These are smooth running!!! The body's are too nice, for now, to be cutting up and repainting. Besides, the boys haven't re-done many Indy type cars. So, we brought this old Bronco in for a custom re-do...We couldn't even get the drivers to get out!!!
Got the front end cut off...










Added some plastic to stretch her out...










Started opening up the hood, added a rear cover, and a little primer and some sanding...More to follow...RM


----------



## rodstrguy

'Bout time those guys got their butts out of the Bronco and helped out. Sheeze!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know... looks to me like the driver's coming out in pieces!!  I can think of worse ways to go though...like getting my head chewed off by a few ill tempered semi mutated sea bass.. with frickin' lasers attached to their heads...:roll: Lookin good Hill!! One stretched out bronco..comin' up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

that bronco looks like a 66 continental now!great graft,seriously.betcha a slam job is in order too?


----------



## JordanZ870

Impressive, Randy!:thumbsup: I can hardly wait to see where you are going with this one!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Looking for dirt - NTPA*

The boys have been watching the Speed Channnel again. Started out going for the drag strip, but after watching the NTPA ( National Tractor Pullers Association) racing on TV, well you know how it is. This one's running the Mega G chassis, the knobby tires are a little slick for the road, need to find some dirt. I could still add a shute and some slicks for a Sunday race...Gotta thank Miller and US Tobbacco, for coming on board...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Randy, that's freakin awesome!!!!! I like the dirt stuff. Makes me wanna race, and drink beer...........with just a pinch between the cheek and gum.

Anyone do any bear hunting?

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out cool as heck! !! Nice 3 tone!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The stretched out dirt dragger looks cool Randy! :thumbsup:

I like the big meats on the back. 

Also, FYI, Kodiak is a Conwood tobacco brand, however. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

Didnt see that one coming!

Nifty Randy!


----------



## JordanZ870

That was what I saw in my head, Randy...except for the big chromy engine, slick 2-tone paint and big Bitchin' rears!:thumbsup:

(notice how all of the spectators and crew are now hiding behind walls and trees, knolls and grass blades!)

I actually expected to see "Fear This!" scrawled across the tailgate!


----------



## tjd241

*Dang Cletus ! ! .... It's a FULL PULL ! ! *:woohoo:

Now all ya gotta do is model the sled Randy. nd


----------



## tjd241

*btw Rich...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Anyone do any bear hunting?


Nope... Been waaay to cold. nd


----------



## yankee_3b

Now that's talent! Beautiful job Randy!


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow...uhhhh...yup.just wow.nice job!that bronco stretch is awesome!


----------



## krazcustoms

R.I.P. for the navigator, but sometimes that's the price you have to pay for a sweet custom!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
What do you do, just sit around thinking up stuff then voila, It's a slotcar? All I can say is ........ WoW! Your stuff never ceases to amaze me. Paint job, body work, the ideas alone. :freak: 


Great stuff and thanks (I think) for sharing! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

SWEET pulling tractor!!!!!!!!. I have a few tyco racing hopper chassis, now I know what to do with them :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Randy an amazing "dirt cruiser".:thumbsup::thumbsup: Someday we're gonna look inside your head and see what makes it tick.


----------



## bobhch

*Will you be my best friend...lol*

Randy,

Are you kidding me.................? I know this guy from HT and he is a slot car Genius!

















[/QUOTE]

That is what I call Phsssssssssssssssshing the Hilltop way. Man this thing is Sweet!

Bob...never stop dreaming...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Sano, Powerful, Sweet*

Dang Randy, that awesomenarious truck is not only fantabulous looking, it also looks powerful enough to pull a Hutt of the couch! You just keep pushing the creativity envelope, Hilltopper! You've gotten to the point that normal words just won't convey the required meaning so I gotta start making up words.

Hutt says: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Making up words is thirsty work! :drunk:


----------



## videojimmy

how is it mounted to the chassis Randy?


BTW, another classic in a long line of classics!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I just took some styrene and made some pieces that would fit into the side chassis slot on the Mege G, then just glued in in place with JB Weld. Same type mounts as the Indy car body, it came with...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*57 makeover*

The boys decided to do a makeover on the purple 57. After removing the chrome bumpers, we sanded off the chrome molding, puttied up the Bel-Air fins, then resanded. Done a little detail work on the front and rear bumpers. Added a little black wash to the grill. I also blacked in behind the side pipes for a little less body notice. These are the same colors as used on the 56 Ford pu, I kinda like em...I need a new camera, this thing shows too much...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Give the boys another raise!*

Beautiful job Randy!!! Hard to believe it started off as a purple blob!! Incredible shaving job.. I know this is no easy task, having tried it myself and ended up making a pile of scrap in the process!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice striping job too!!! Dang it's sweet on multiple levels!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:

Also noted the exit is no longer blocked!!


----------



## coach61

Now thats amazing.. I looke dat the pics and went ho hum purple chevy.. wonder what Randy will do. I never in my wildest imagination thought I would see such a change.. jebbers Randy you do not just produce great work you produce better work each time you post. I bow to your superior Intellect.. lol.. btw be careful opening your box there are TWO seperate packages in there the trucks and a parts lot in white foam wrap do not toss it out.. lol..


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks ready for the strip -- great job again! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking resto-mod Randy! Is that a Corvette or Camaro front clip? Man, it sure looks great, except, wait a minute...... Hmmmm......... Isn't that red lens on the taillight supposed to be in the center?

Rich


----------



## resinmonger

Randy, the color scheme is great and I really like the car with the molding removed - it gives the car cleaner lines. This is some fantastic work!


----------



## rodstrguy

I think that is the best looking Tyco I have ever seen... Now if the front end flipped...


----------



## gear buster

That is one great looking 57 chebie Hilltop..
Looks alot better than purple


----------



## XracerHO

*What a 57 Makeover*

RM, AWEsome makeover!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You got the tailights & exhaust right! ..RL


----------



## krazcustoms

Sweet job! I still enjoy the way you make it look like....I mean the way those H.O. guys actually do all the work in their spiffy little garage.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJ53

nice looking 57, think it needs to come here, sit in my shop!:thumbsup:
Chris


----------



## bobhch

*This is exactly what people did to 57s back when...*

Randy,

The stripe is just zooming down the side splitting those greens on this 57 and all the Chome detail is what cars of the 50s got done up like back in the days (I know because, my Dads old car mags are mine now).

My Dad had a 56 Buick that was 3 tones of green. Man that was a Sweet ride with its' big white wall tires,red painted rims with full Stock hubcaps.

Bob...nice 50s era custom job...zilla


----------



## oddrods

My personaal favorite Tri-Five Chebbie is the 55 but my next favorite is the 57 that utilized the 55's side trim. That version is just too clean! By 57 the car just got too much glitz for my tastes.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Jedi Master, I Would Gladly Serve As Your Apprentice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you guys, the boys and I appreciate the comments. Just trying to paint something a little different. Oh, I got some green paint left!!! I try and buy the big cans for a dollar more...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Very nice, Randy. You have a great eye for detail. The small subtle things that you add or take away from a particular job really bring it alive.:thumbsup:

It is so easy to forget that I am only looking at tiny machines. Clean and classic!:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I cant believe i miss it!! All I can say OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH mama!! thats one sweet a$$ looking 57 chevy !! just love that colors man!!! Slot car god!!!!! I am kneeling right now LOL..

Wes :thumbsup:

P.S. I wonder how it ll look on 69 charger body!!!! Do more on mopar bodies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yankee_3b

Another Randy Dandy! I love your work.


----------



## win43

Purple just doesn't get any respect :freak:. That 57 would look good in ANY color. Kudos to the boys......another home-run on that one Randy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Any color Jerry?*

How's about this cherry red with a little gunmetal grey. The boys were in a hurry to finish this one up. Shipped her out to TX for Coach's auction block this morning. These deadlines are killing me. It's another purple Tyco fresh out of the package, no mileage on the 4 dot widepan chassis (You listening Rich? ). I don't think the boys even started it up. It's been detailed front and rear. The paint should be dry, by the time it gets there. Hope you guys like it, so bid high for a worthy cause...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Please note the perfect reflection of the Edelbrock logo in the 57's roof.

That pretty well sez it all right then and there!


----------



## WesJY

Bill Hall said:


> Please note the perfect reflection of the Edelbrock logo in the 57's roof.
> 
> That pretty well sez it all right then and there!


I agree with BILL!! Its a SWEET CAR!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! You can even make my 2nd least favorite color (gray) look appealing!! She's a beauty Randy, and another awesome ride heads down to TX!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: C'mon tax return!!!


----------



## coach61

The depth of that paint is amazing I am going to enjoy checking that out in person...then delayings its leaving lol...


Dave


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

SWEET paint job. All it needs is some Harley decals.  I've sorta lost interest in the '50s Chebbies recently, but that is Damned fine. Nice work.


----------



## slotnewbie69

very nice.love bill's comment too about the reflection in the roof.it does say it all!well done.gotta get some spraybombs....


----------



## JordanZ870

I don't think my wallet is going to withstand all the monetary damage. Jebus, my TM is gonna KILL ME!

Another perfect assault with paint bombs, Randy! Right on target! :thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms

Looks like ANOTHER winner!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm with ya Joez!! Think I better invest in a cup.. and a hard hat..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Tote the Note!!!*

Buy now, Pay later!!! I'm sure Coach will finance any vehicle bought, 90 days - same as cash.  RM


----------



## T-Jet Racer

How does he do that?


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Buy now, Pay later!!! I'm sure Coach will finance any vehicle bought, 90 days - same as cash.  RM


hmm layaway... 30 days to pay the total off or we resellit.. that could rake us in a few extra bucks...lol


Dave


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> How's about this cherry red with a little gunmetal grey. The boys were in a hurry to finish this one up. Shipped her out to TX for Coach's auction block this morning.


YEP Randy even the gunmetal gray....:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great looking car. TOO many cars......not enough money........:freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Lay Away Plan*

Actually you could do an installment for higher price cars, so the wife wouldn't know the price you paid. It's easier to sneak a little out of the kitty instead of a lump sum!!! Pay say 25 or 30% down, then so much a week and plus an % interest fee. When the car is paid for, you get it sent to ya. Miss a payment, loose the car...Ain't this the way it works with 1:1 weal kars...Just trying to help ya out Coach...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Diversified*

With economy being slow, the boys are taking in all types of work. Here's an old F1 Budweiser car that was in need of a touch up. Skoal has helped to keep the shop running...Kind of ironic, since I or the boys don't smoke, dip, or chew...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*The Car REALLY Smokes & that's not NASCAR!!*

RM, the car is excellent and the paint job too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: But Skoal, a chewing tobacco, was advertised as the smokeless tobacco!
Can tell by the wall that some of the competitors over estimate their cornering speeds. Thanks for the awesome diversions!! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

If bud makes you wiser, than skoal make you..??? Faster??? Nice color combo Sir Randy!!! Gold and silver are next on my paint hit list.. And if I can find them, a couple of candy colors... Nice rubbin' on the wall too.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Way cool!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Once again, I salute your talent, Randy! Skoal! :thumbsup:


Ujoe, the rub marks up on Randy's wall are not affects. They are EFFECTS. Randy races hard, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms

Nice! And it looks like something that could have actually existed.


----------



## yankee_3b

Great work again Randy! Even though you don't chew I'm sure you are considered a "Skoal Brother" by those who do.


----------



## bobhch

*That is KOOL...*

I,m a Skooooooooooooooal man, dun, dun dun, ta dun dun dun I'm a Skoal Man.............

Been hanging around slotcarman and the Hutt to much lately as they have me singing now. lol

Gold n Green with Red n White...

That F1 is outta sight...

Punch the pedal an the tires bark...

To much though and you leave your mark...

Bob...Got what I got the hard way...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop,
Can you take a break? Like for a year. I may be able to get something close by then. Great looking!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TomH

Look at all the paint carnage on the wall in the last photo. That is why he is such a good painter..necessity


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!!  

Simply AWESOME!!!!!

Wes


----------



## win43

Randy ...SWEET!!!!!......Just a pinch between your cheek and gum.....

NOW!!!!!...give those boys a vacation.....you're working them too hard. :jest:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Must have been clean up or leftover day at the factory. I stripped this old blue/white Petty car for a project. The boys noticed the back bumper is molded in light green with black swirls...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

_PETTY_

_PETTY_

_PETTY_

:woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

*Doba you*



1976Cordoba said:


> _PETTY_
> 
> _PETTY_
> 
> _PETTY_
> 
> :woohoo:


_PETTY_

_PETTY_

_PETTY_


Bob...Hey don't forget the red...zilla  :roll:


----------



## tomhocars

*Blazer*

Randy,I just saw the Blazer.Sweet,There is nothing that comes out of Hilltop that isn't creative.You must be at it 24/7. Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Final instructions*

Check out this little HotRod guys. I sent a chassis off, to have it "Nutherized". The chassis come back with a cool body, sponsor, even sent me a driver!!! What a deal!!! I like the number/sponsor combo positioning on the hood. Little blue runs gooooooood, thanks to ND Racing!!! ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job nuther!!! Great decal placement is right!!! Looks sharp!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

yeah, you got 'Nutherized!
Welcome to the club!

Sweet roadster! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Run the wheels off of it Hilltop...*

That is a nice little Hot Rod there & it Shirley will have a good time running around your track.

Bob...If it's a Nuther it will run like no other...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Notice how this sweet hot rod picture has two (count 'em, two) teaser cars in the periphery? Nice job award goes to Nuther while Randy wins the BIG TEASE trophy! I gotta see the truck finished!!!!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## tjd241

*I'm a pushover fer Hot Rods...*

So it was a labor of love puttin that chassis together for a Hot Rod specific racing series... and *hello*... it _*IS*_ still February.... You don't expect me to send a chassis out without a coat do you??? ... She'd catch her death!!! nd


----------



## win43

Sweet Hot Rod.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Another beauty from ND. :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

*nutherizing*: origin _chat_ *1.*The art of going the extra mile with NOS T-jet chassis tuning. Characteristics will include smooth linear acceleration, zero brakes, and the need to learn a whole new driving style.


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice lookin rod!that truck in the background is a tease though,for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After getting the old 43 stripped, the boys decided to put her back on the street. Got the window net and window bars removed. Removed the hood and trunk pins. Had to put some flowmaster's under the bottom. Went ahead and filled up the gas filler hole. Also filled in the bumper gap for a custom look. For color, the boys used some leftover paint from other projects. Trying to cut costs!!! Also lowered the body mounts to get one of those bad attitude stances with a tubb look...Looks like I need to refit the front glass, dang camera. I guess that big Hemi vibrated it loose... RM


----------



## krazcustoms

SWEEEEEETTTT!!! Removing all that NASCAR stuff is a pain in the neck (been there, done that) but that version still looks better than AW's 'street' GTX.


----------



## WesJY

ooohhhhh MAMA!!! thats one bad a$$ looking mopar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoooaahhh!!
 

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

stunning!simply stunning!that tubbed look rocks!nice rims!geez,you guys got all the goodies!WTG RM!:thumbsup:thumbsup::thumbsup:did i mention my neighbor has one he races here!i will see if he'll let me post a pic here!the house shakes when he fires it up!i have helped push it off the trailer back in the garage a few times to get a closer look!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's got to be magic!!*

I have yet to figure out how you stuff them fat tires in there!!! Them back wheels are so deep it almost looks like the back tires could be touching!! I never woulda thunk them 2 colors together, but they look great!! Awesome job!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's cool! :thumbsup:

You gonna slap a name on the door yet???


----------



## videojimmy

ANother classic from Randy, in a LONG line of them.
dude, you're work makes me drool!


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice color combo Hill!

I have this old bod as well, and in near perfect condition. 'Cept she was shot in metallic purple by some hobby ninja... yuck, LOL! After seeing this build I've decided she might be salvageable inspite of herselfl!

You inspire us all!


----------



## XracerHO

*Wow Wow*

Just Awesome, RM !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love those hood ornaments & Cool Tubbed Look and the stripe colour works very well! ..RL


----------



## win43

DANG!!!!!! " The Hits Just Keep On Coming......"


----------



## 41-willys

Now that is the the best nascar I have ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Doba I see your name on the side and raise you a couple of stripes...*

Randy,

When Joez sees this he will probably tell you the blue was supposed to go in the front...LOL

Didn't see this coming...Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet color combo and conversion! It looks great man.

Bob...I imagine this car with a white stripe on each side of that orange one & a name on the side...zilla


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

As usual-Stunning.Have we seen the red Tyco 57' yet.Whats the other car we see just the right front corner of in the 3rd pic??? :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

HTOP,
Sweet looking MOPAR! LMK if you want to unload it. I'm sure that shop is getting tight on space.  



:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the kind words guys!!!
Doba- I'll probably leave this as a street car, couldn't find a sponsor for the strip
RR - I guess I'll hang on to her for a while, will have to move it to my storage center
RiderZ - A good friend sent me the red 57. I want mention is name, Tom Stumpf, just in case...The 57 had a scratch on the roof that I was able to touch up. Added some new chrome pieces and a chassis. I kinda like the yellow lettered tires/black rims on her. The right corner car is a 55 Chevy I started tinkering with, trying a few things.
Also - The Dodge pick up is one I picked up on Ebay and strippped. The rear wells had been hogged out a little.
Just trying to keep the boys busy. Thanks again guys...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Well now ya did it...*

Now Tom's gonna see you went and ruined his custom body work on the roof and probably want the car back so ya don't do anything else to it that will further affect it's value :lol:... You can't keep anything nice can ya?  nd


----------



## JordanZ870

SWEET street & strip cars, Randy! You are a lucky guy to have guys with that kind of skill in your back pocket. I wish we were all so lucky. heh! Yeah, Bob is right. Ya got the colors backward. LOL


----------



## Bill Hall

Randy, 

What's the paint code on the metallic green?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bill, That green is some Testors's One Coat Laquer - 1845M Mystic Emerald form Hobby Lobby. Don't forget the coupon!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Now that is just a perfect example F C:roll:lors working together. 

Bob...that is real smooooooooooooooth...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Randy, I notice one small flaw in your work. The cars don't end up at my place!!! You are the hit man - the hits just keep on coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Randy, you should call that '57 "The Intimidator" I wouldn't step foot on the track against that one! Bad look'in car! I mean that in a good way!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Ugly Duckling*

As much as I like yellow, this 57 T-Bird is one ugly duckling in my opinion. This one came out the 2 car set along with the purple 57 Chevy. I'm gonna have to at least change the wheels on her...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

is that a tyco?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yep, it's a TYCO. This one came in the TYCO twin pack with the purple 57. Package was dated 1999, has a 440X2 chassis...I got a spare new one, no mileage. Any offers, pm me if interested??? RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

were the rear wells hogged out?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No, This is the way it came out of the package. Hasn't been touched...RM


----------



## videojimmy

it could look cool on one of those first Mattel Chassis with the oversized rims.
Maybe some AFX specialty rears? 

it's fugly... but I know you'll do something with it that will make us all drool in evny.


----------



## win43

Randy!!!! SLOW DOWN......you're making me headspin wiff all dem cars you putting out:freak::freak:

GReat looking 57


----------



## roadrner

win43 said:


> Randy!!!! SLOW DOWN......you're making me headspin wiff all dem cars you putting out:freak::freak:
> 
> GReat looking 57


 
Would have to agree with Win. I don't have enough time to do a custom each day.  If I'm lucky and in the mood, I might pump out two or three a month.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Hill!

Watch out yer arm dont slip off the armrest and fall into the wheel well....er we'll be callin ya lefty....er.....lucky!


----------



## slotnewbie69

it would be cool with flares to help hide the oversize wheel wells.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*New Bird*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> As much as I like yellow, this 57 T-Bird is one ugly duckling in my opinion. This one came out the 2 car set along with the purple 57 Chevy. I'm gonna have to at least change the wheels on her...RM


The boys finally got the wheels changed out. Not much grip, but they do run smoother than 3RWobblers. Done a little rework on the hood, added a big feather on the back for dusting the opponents. Added some external brakes, and a walking pole for stability. That's about it, oh I shaved the pointed front fenders a few thousands and light wash on the grill for a little depth. I wish the stickers had a little more pop, but I can live with it...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup: Cool


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dramatic improvement Randy!! Looks worlds better than the ugly duckling it was!! The boys did a great job turning a mutt into a pedigree winner!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow!what a difference!


----------



## Bill Hall

From turd to treasure in a coupla days!

Unfricken real! ...but then again we ARE at Hilltop Garage


----------



## yankee_3b

You can tell a Chevy man designed that Ford and that's coming from a retired Ford guy. Amazing job Randy!


----------



## tjd241

*Whew!!*

Thankfully you fixed her up *real* nice. I almost thought that poor old yellow zonker shoulda been put of it's misery..... Now?... It's aaaaall Hilltop!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## JordanZ870

Very nice ride, Randy. 

Good color choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,Do you sleep?Where did the scoop come from.Tom


----------



## coach61

Nice Job Randy but I still wish they had done something with those wheel wells...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Ya'll keep the boys motivated!!!
Tom, a friend sent me the original. I reworked and recast it. I likes them scoops!!! Oh Yea, I sleep on the 3rd shift...RM


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> From turd to treasure in a coupla days!
> 
> Unfricken real! ...but then again we ARE at Hilltop Garage


Couldn't say it any better! UNFRICKEN REAL!! 

Simple and CLEAN. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Couldn't say it any better! UNFRICKEN REAL!!
> 
> Simple and CLEAN. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


same here!!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Wow! That has got to be the big mama of all T-birds. All other birds bow down! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> From turd to treasure in a coupla days!
> 
> Unfricken real! ...but then again we ARE at Hilltop Garage



What Bill said....:thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc

you all are just amazing
i have been a racer for along time but you guys now have me modeling more and more


----------



## CJ53

*Suburban and hotrod*

Well,, 
It's been awhile since anything come out of the shop around here.. Finallly made some headway.. 
The old shop isn't really accessable.. Too much junk piled up around it so had to run these down to the old station for some camera time...
Thanks to Bill Hall for the Hotrod and the inspiration to get off my butt and finish it.. Hilltop for the wheel ideas... and of course tutone paint.. 
Chris..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is one good looking Hot Rod :thumbsup::thumbsup:, Yea, I like those HW 5spokes. Likes the lowered Su-burb too!!! You must have bought the large can . A combo package always looks good with the same color scheme, gives it that high dollar, I ain't playing look...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nothing like a matched set of WOWs!!!*

Hot dang, and I thought the hot rod came out good!! The 'burban is freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Nice hauler!! And ya got a matching tattoo too!! :lol: Nice job CJ!!! Happy to see some more Nebrasky styled customs!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Lookin good CJ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hot dang, and I thought the hot rod came out good!! The 'burban is freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Nice hauler!! And ya got a matching tattoo too!! :lol: Nice job CJ!!! Happy to see some more Nebrasky styled customs!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



CJ,

What a nice looking combo with both vehicles done up in gold with the little trailer to haul the hot rod with! 

Slotcarman,

You crack me up. Tattoo too sounds like the guy who says, "The Plane, The Plane". lol I know you are talking about the flying eye but, it just tickled my funny bone that you and Chris both had Matching Tattoos.:lol:

Bob...Nebrasky people have a sense of humor too (or is that also?)...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Thanks Guys! 
Glad you like em..
Uh ,, Bob.... the eyeball on the truck matches my tat on my rt arm . :wave:.... have to show ya next time I'm out there.. 
LOL
C (you modified the tat for hoht)J


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking veeHickles, CJ! (In't that hows ya says it in Nebrasky?) 

Everything is sitting juuuust right! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Power Tour*

The 55 Bowtie Power Tour stopped by the track this past weekend. A lot of the local 55 guys brought their cars out for the event as well. Everyone seemed to have a great time checking out the cars. The Hot Rod Power Tour shouldn't be too far way, I'll have to check the dates...RM


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,You are in freakin trouble.Thats the last time I tell you one of my ideas.Maybe that was just your way of geting me to do it.This is war.Looks great though.


----------



## bobhch

*A 55 Chevy war of the worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Uuuuuh oh....lol










Bob...loves 55s...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,In the movie"TORA,TORA,TORA"Admiral Yamamoto said of their invasionI I AM AFRAID WE HAVE AWOKEN A SLEEPING GIANT".Well you just woke up Guliver.


----------



## JordanZ870

Your 55s are fifties-fab, Randy!:thumbsup:
They are simply incredible, but the orange and yellow really grabs me.

It is easy to tell the trailer queens from your custom street pounders, even if you had not made them park in their own row. hehe!


----------



## roadrner

Randy, 
Great looking 55s! Some sweet color combos on those paint jobs. Would agree with joez, that yellow and orange two tone is sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Movin' this pic to the next page...*










Holy double nickles, batman!!!! Now I know whan win43 means when he says "the colors!! :wave: " I feel like a kid in Baskin Robbins trying to pick my favorite flavor... The green/black, red/black, the red/black w/blower, and the two tone green would have to be my picks of the bunch, but they all look great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

Great pic!


----------



## win43

slotcarman12078 said:


> Holy double nickles, batman!!!! Now I know whan win43 means when he says "the colors!! :wave: " I feel like a kid in Baskin Robbins trying to pick my favorite flavor... The green/black, red/black, the red/black w/blower, and the two tone green would have to be my picks of the bunch, but they all look great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


OH THE COLORS


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tomhocars said:


> Randy,In the movie"TORA,TORA,TORA"Admiral Yamamoto said of their invasionI I AM AFRAID WE HAVE AWOKEN A SLEEPING GIANT".Well you just woke up Guliver.


Guliver, You remind me of that famous boat, lets see, what was the name of it??? Oh yea, the Tomtanic...You need me to send you an alarm clock??? RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Sammy Hagar, who says "I can't drive 55"? I'd driv'em all. WOW! What a super line-up Randy. I'd put my bid in for the two-tone green as well, but only if I was forced to choose. They're all top shelf.


----------



## tomhocars

News Flash!!!!!!!!!!!
Emergency phone lines have lit up the switchboard in the little town of Tottenville,N.Y.Reports of a man driving a Ford Aurora 65 Mustang speeding through town yelling "The Chevy's are coming,the Chevy's are coming"startled the residents.When the local Police caught up with the driver of the vehicle at the towns only store,Hooters,he was identified as Bob"Tonto"Beers.Tonto aka Mr.Aurora claims to have seen an incredible amount of 55 Chevy's gathering on the highways and byways heading towards Tottenville.He also stated to have seen them coming by rail,sea and air.Upon further investigation it was learned that they were headed towards the BelAir Garage.Police approached the owner of the shop ,one Tom Stumpf,with caution as he was eating one of Chris Sklenar's apple pies.Mr S. told an incredible story of his rise to the top of the HO 55 Chevy collector.Tere was an unprovoked attack by the owner of the Hilltop Garage to take over the Throne.THE NAME RANDY MATLOCK.Don't forget it.Pearl Harbor comes to mind.The call went out to all former and current owners of 55 Chevy's that have graced the BelAir garage.We will spare no expence or loss of life to hold on to the Title.Pictures and updates to appear later.


----------



## XracerHO

*Awesome Vehicles, Guys!!*

Just catching up on my viewing pleasure & going to make a comment on the great builds, 57 Chevy & T-Bird then I noticed CJ53 Fantastic Suburban - Hot Rod Combo! Finally blown away, by the Amazing display of 55 Chevy’s!! WOW, double WOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: All the cars just look great!! Neat way, RM, you gave depth to the stands & sky and quick tips is a great idea. …RL


----------



## tjd241

tomhocars said:


> Pictures and updates to appear later.


Bring 'em on Tom. nd


----------



## WesJY

hilltop raceway - bowtie freak! me - mopar freak!

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

man this thread just keeps getting better and better!great looking cars,randy!
and cj,nice combo!beautifly done!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*If you only had one restaurant to choose what would it be? Duh!*



tjd241 said:


> Bring 'em on Tom. nd












HTERS! Tom that was a great story...

Bob...I want to live in Tottenville...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Tom that was a great story..."

"Bob...I want to live in Tottenville...zilla"[/QUOTE]

Uh, That ain't no story!!! Tom is for real!!! I guess I should throw up the yellow flag, but what the heck, bring em on!!!...RM


----------



## resinmonger

WesJY said:


> hilltop raceway - bowtie freak! me - mopar freak!
> 
> Wes


Me - cool car freak! Way cool looking display of cheby goodnes you created, Randy. I really like the feel of a race weekend fidy five cheby corral you set up with the track, cars and figures. I also really like all dem chebies!!! I learned to drive in a 55 but lacked the proper repect for the car at the time - the ignorance of youth.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, Has anybody seen the Bel-Air Garage crew??? I guess there'er over at Starbucks, gettin' a Iced Caffè Moocha Latte or something...Maybe they'll show up after lunch...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

I'd look for them at Hooters!


----------



## vaBcHRog

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, Has anybody seen the Bel-Air Garage crew??? I guess there'er over at Starbucks, gettin' a Iced Caffè Moocha Latte or something...Maybe they'll show up after lunch...RM


They wandered over to Corrie Motors and were checking out the 47 Chevy and 52 Hudson waiting for the paint shop. I had to kick them out of the shrink shop don't want them giving away whats coming.

Roger Corrie


----------



## tomhocars

The rumors run rampant when I'm not around.I just returned from the battle scene where we are confident that we will accept the complete and unconditional surrenderThere is no truth of us spying at the Virginia base of Corrie Motors.However we were spotted at Hooters,this is true.I will try to get some pictures of the 55 Armada up tonight.


----------



## mr_aurora

*Hooters Proof.....*

I don't know about Tom but me and my big fins made it to Hooters.... Bob Beers


----------



## bobhch

mr_aurora said:


> I don't know about Tom but me and my big fins made it to Hooters.... Bob Beers


WW!!!!!!!


----------



## tomhocars




----------



## tomhocars

rail new supplies


----------



## tomhocars

ANTI AIRCRAFT 55


----------



## tomhocars

Gathering forces Just the start Be afraid be very afraid Theme song March of the Wooden Soldiers










<a href="http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/?action=view&current=IMG_2930.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/IMG_2930.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## roadrner

mr_aurora said:


> I don't know about Tom but me and my big fins made it to Hooters.... Bob Beers


 
Bob,
How were the wings?  rr


----------



## mr_aurora

*wings.........*

plump and juicey, yet tender and spicey hot..... wings, yeah wings, by the way, 55's suck big time, Mustangs rule.......


----------



## krazcustoms

Wow, Tom, that is quite the parade you have goin' on there!!! I was expecting alot, but not that many.


----------



## tomhocars

Mike,That's only the start.I didn't put out the AFX boxed or carded cars.The Model Motoring ,JL/AW are not out.I only put out a few Dash cars.I'm trying to show him some mercy.But if I need thhem,they are ready.


----------



## win43

What did they teach us in school??? DANG what was it?????? OH YEAH!!!!! 


DUCK and COVER


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tomhocars said:


> Mike,That's only the start.I didn't put out the AFX boxed or carded cars.The Model Motoring ,JL/AW are not out.I only put out a few Dash cars.I'm trying to show him some mercy.But if I need thhem,they are ready.


I don't need any mercy!!! I know I can't compete with factory backed quanity and sponsorship. Hey Tom, don't forget that old story about Davey and Goliath, hmmmm, how did that end??? RM


----------



## tomhocars

What factory is that?Your goingto need a bigger slingshot


----------



## tjd241

*What 55's ??*

My money's on Beers. Both you mugs got a ways ta go before you can top the collection shown in the photo he just posted. nd


----------



## tomhocars

They keep on coming





















The two middle cars are possible spy's


----------



## videojimmy

nice collection Tom!


----------



## tomhocars

The supplies keep coming


----------



## tomhocars

The Nomads finally arrive










Grave Digger know's why he's there


----------



## tomhocars

tjd241 said:


> My money's on Beers. Both you mugs got a ways ta go before you can top the collection shown in the photo he just posted. nd


Yeah but they are reproduction..Could have made a lot of tires with that silicon.


----------



## tomhocars

The Final Attack


----------



## tomhocars

Yes I am a 55 Chevy addict.Tom Stumpf


----------



## rodstrguy

How would anyone be able to tell, Tom?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"The two middle cars are possible spy's"

Look more like turncoats to me!!! I did notice a couple of Bob...I like to paint..zilla creations in there and possible Kraz Customs. How's about zero'n in on that black flamed 55??? RM


----------



## JordanZ870

tomhocars said:


> Yes I am a 55 Chevy addict.Tom Stumpf



92 nice 1955 Chevrolets...yeah, definitely, definitely nice 1955s .....yeah.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You don't like 55 Chebbys, do ya Tom!! Geez, I'm like 190 miles away and I can hear the rumble of them things over the TV!!! Nice collection!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

tjd241 said:


> My money's on Beers. Both you mugs got a ways ta go before you can top the collection shown in the photo he just posted. nd



Bob Beers is in that picture? Were?


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Well Tom, I guessed you pee'd off the Southern 55 Chapter. They started coming so fast, the Police had to be called out plus the State Police, the local Sheriff, Fire Chief and even the Rescue Squad to help with traffic. Traffic was funneled to one lane to keep everything running smoothly...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Tom and Randy are Insane in the Membrain and I like it!!!!!!!55!!!!!!55!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaah The supplies keep coming...LOL Tom you are completely 55 CRAZED and Randy is right there with you. RALMAO :jest: & :jest:

The final attack...man those Semi Trailers are great (I have 3 of them myself) and the Military even helped out. Oh man this is great stuff guys.

Hilltop Raceway looks crowded and just thinking that with all those 55s in a line like that everyone better have good brakes (pump em up if you have to).

Bob...Our T.V. is going to last forever because, it never gets used hardly...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*I love Hooters.............Wings! (pass the Ranch please)*



mr_aurora said:


> plump and juicey, yet tender and spicey hot..... wings, yeah wings, by the way, 55's suck big time, Mustangs rule.......



I am laughing so hard right now...ahahahahhaha you guys crack me up.

Bob...you are kidding right?...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

sigh....what a great layout Randy!

I always look forward to the pull back shots of your digs. So neat, so uncluttered, so perfectly executed.

Slot nirvana!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

mr_aurora said:


> I don't know about Tom but me and my big fins made it to Hooters.... Bob Beers


Uh, Who's left hand is that???


----------



## yankee_3b

Hilltop's bring'in out the big guns! Looks like we have an old fashioned, down-home shootout brew'in. I think you guys should have a race-off. I'd come out from Vegas to see that. All I can says is that if anyone can match these two and their 55's speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## videojimmy

Jesus Randy.... that is one heck of layout you've got there... do you have more pics?


----------



## win43

*This is getting exciting.......*

..........doba CUE the popcorn !!!!!!..............

:freak: 55 Armagedon........I can hear the thunder :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like we had better be prepared for a full HO scale war!! I'm suprized Tom hasn't brought out the Bigguns yet... LOL!!


----------



## roadrner

I'm ODing on 55s. :freak: So many and they look so good.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks like we had better be prepared for a full HO scale war!! I'm suprized Tom hasn't brought out the Bigguns yet... LOL!!


I win....


----------



## tomhocars

You couldn't handle defeat.Now I have to bring out the other half.Thanks buddy.There goes another few hours.I still can't get into the chat room.ok more pictures later


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Tom, I meant to ask, as I was just curious. Do all of your 55's still have the straight line 6 cylinder engine in them???  RM


----------



## tomhocars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Well Tom, I guessed you pee'd off the Southern 55 Chapter. They started coming so fast, the Police had to be called out plus the State Police, the local Sheriff, Fire Chief and even the Rescue Squad to help with traffic. Traffic was funneled to one lane to keep everything running smoothly...RM


I was going to do one lane,but my track is only 106' long.Looks like the South is going to lose again.


----------



## tomhocars

videojimmy said:


> Jesus Randy.... that is one heck of layout you've got there... do you have more pics?


VJ,Did you expect anything but perfection from Randy.The place is awesome.Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Inspired*

Thanks Tom and hope you enjoyed the pics VJ...
Now back to business: I saw a Nomad El Camino that was built at Old Yankee Workshop. Don't know why, but the boys and I had never attempted one. After seeing Nuther Dave's, the boys were inspired. I corresponsed with ND, asked a few questions, and kicked around a few ideas. I liked the way he had done the back glass. He had left a lip above the glass, instead of just rounding off the top, like most I've seen. Just seemed to add a factory look to me. ND sent me an old Nomad body, had some rear window post damage, a cracked fender, and the chrome was well worn, to practice on...The boys were most gratefull I might add, so we begin...

I got the top cut off, left a little overhang, and reglued the right front fender, almost removed the headers










ND suggested I add some tubing to hold the back glass. I also added a bottom piece for the cargo bed.










Since the chrome was worn, I decided to de-chrome the rest of the body. I filled in the bel-air panel with a little putty, then some sanding


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, this is gonna be great!! :woohoo::woohoo: Taking shape nicely!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I molded the bumpers to the body for a custom look. I wish Aurora had of added a little more chrome above the tailights, but these are tiny pieces. I used the top portion of the Nomad red glass to make the back window. Added a little filler, to smooth in the lines. Moon Tank is from a Hot Wheels 37Ford, used some chrome Lake Pipes. I drilled a small hole for the exhaust port, to add a litltle depth. Put on some shiney spokes and let her roll. This should turn a few heads and help with business, for the Performance Parts guys...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow that's trick Randy!

Also see yer now saving with Geico!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's slicker than slick!!!! Nice, nice, nice, nice, nice!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Looking good Randy


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Dude! Your two-tones are knockin' me out! That is one sweet lookin' delivery truck! Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Just when you think it can't get better...you drop this one on us. WOW!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: We've got to hook you up in the retro design departments at the Big 3. That would boost domestic sales! Nice touch with the Geico money stack too.


----------



## bobhch

*I agree yankee_3b...The Big 3 need Hilltop...probably Chevy would get him : )*

Randy,

Eye (Geico eyes with money is great...lol) just can't stop looking at this Masterpiece of yours. WOW-ZERS!

Bob...Red, Yellow & Awesum it is...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you guys!!! I thought ya'll (we say ya'll down here a lot) might get a kick out of the Geico money. It's all about having fun, Woo Hoo!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow that thing is the coolest!


----------



## vaBcHRog

Bill you need to learn to cast so you can share some of your workd of art. This ones a beauty

Roger Corrie


----------



## TomH

My first thought was Super-sano. Haven't heard that one in years.


----------



## tjd241

*Very sharp....*

Dig'n the 2-tone, the bed, and the chrome deletes :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## krazcustoms

Wow, that was a sweet build. I didn't even notice the Geico money at first. Nice touch!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Credit where credit is due*



vaBcHRog said:


> Bill you need to learn to cast so you can share some of your workd of art. This ones a beauty
> 
> Roger Corrie


Nono!This ones Randy's!

...and he does offer nice castings from time to time.


----------



## SplitPoster

Great build, and the Geico money stack takes it "One Step Beyond!" (Song by a group called Madness, would really fit here too if we could add soundtracks) 

So how expensive is it to insure those kustoms for the road and drag strip? Or does the Gecko give you a break? Hope that one is a real parts runner and not a trailer queen!


----------



## roadrner

Damn. Sweet looking No-mino! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## yankee_3b

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Well Tom, I guessed you pee'd off the Southern 55 Chapter. They started coming so fast, the Police had to be called out plus the State Police, the local Sheriff, Fire Chief and even the Rescue Squad to help with traffic. Traffic was funneled to one lane to keep everything running smoothly...RM


The police must have put out an APB...Ebay has just been flooded with 55's. Looks like Randy and Tom have jump-started cars sales. We should probably vote to send them to D.C., maybe they can jump-start the economy!


----------



## win43

TOO FUNNY :lol: Geico money stack :lol:

Great looking parts getter too 

PS. I remember when Geico was for gov't employees only.....DANG i'm old.


----------



## slotnewbie69

ok i have total slot envy now!thanks alot guys!


----------



## JordanZ870

I love the parts hauler, Randy! 
Makes me wish I had an extra JL bod to butcher......wait.....I DO! hehehe
Sure is pretty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Things have been a little slow at the shop this week. The boys did lower this old AFX 55. Added some Vincents and a few stickers to a magnatraction chassis set-up. I painted the scoop black to compliment the JEGS sponsorship and gave it a clear bath. The bumpers show a little chrome wear, but we're not going for show for now...RM


----------



## tjd241

Outstanding!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool once again. And your favorite color no less :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

*Mano it's Sano!*

Lowering the body, adding the sweet wheels, and putting the detail work on the body makes Renegade look like one BAAAAAD car! BAAAAD. as in, watch out! Renegade is coming through! That's some nice work, Hilltop.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Everytime I get close to clearing the bar, you raise it up a few more notches!!! That is just plain beautiful!!! How can I ever get over the top when you keep making the top higher??? :lol::lol: Nice job!!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks great Randy, and that 440 will give it plenty of power!

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Once again the boys have hit it out of the park :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Hello Yellow!!*

You were smart to name it Renegade & not Lemonade. JEGS!! :hat:










Bob...Nice rim tuck in the rear...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

I'm running out of great words to describe it,Tom


----------



## JordanZ870

That's one heck of a work horse, Randy! I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

I love the five five all snuggled down like that Randy!

How is it in the corners with the narrower rear track?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, it's nothing but lowered and a few stickers. 
Bill, it's not bad in the turns. The narrow wheelbase keeps the tires close to the rails which seems to help. Now it will kick out, but seems to come back quicker. The lower body makes a big difference with hugging the turns and eliminating rollovers...Most of these type cars usually run straight anyways, except for the other end,lol...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Mellow Yellow*

Great 55 and all the other 55 Chevy's shown on the previous pages! What great viewing resulting from the 55 Competition!! The Nomad delivery is so Cool!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The little extras such as the Geico money stack & chrome rims in the back - excellent!! ..RL


----------



## yankee_3b

What can I say, but outstanding! How can you afford to pay these guys? They must bring a premium.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Goliath vs. David*

Has any body seen Goliath??? Tom, get that computer fixed, come on back to chat!!! Thanks for posting all those "good" looking 55's!!! I've about worn my back button out...RM


----------



## tomhocars

*Low Rider*

You looking for me RM.










How low can you go.


----------



## resinmonger

They all look great but I best dig the middle one with the color match wheels. That one really rocks! Those look like three sets of Herr Vincents wheels - correct?


----------



## vaBcHRog

No youve done gone and done it. I'm goinf to have to cast me a 55 and do a couple of two tones.

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba

resinmonger said:


> They all look great but I best dig the middle one with the color match wheels. That one really rocks! Those look like three sets of Herr Vincents wheels - correct?


I see Life Like on the middle one.


----------



## slotnewbie69

yeah those wheels have"M"written all over them!lol...


----------



## tomhocars

You guys are just to clever. Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*David & Goliath*



tomhocars said:


> You looking for me RM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How low can you go.


Tom, I must admit that you are the Big Dog, the Head Cheese, the big Kahuna, the big Goliath with the most 55's. And those are some "good" looking 55's, some real "good" looking 55's. 
Now if you had a "bad" looking 55, we could dance!!!

Tom, I'd like for you to meet Davey!!! 










You want some of this??? Sorry I messed up one of your bodies...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

All I can say is "NASTY!" Things are heat'in up! WOW! Now you know why I won't even begin to compete in this class.


----------



## tomhocars

*All Winners*

Your nicest one yet.and now


----------



## slotnewbie69

holy crap!thats HO???


----------



## win43

DANG!!!!!!!

What great looking cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


doba cue the popcorn this is getting exciting!!! :woohoo:


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,This could go on for years.I guess I'll have to bring out the good stuff.Tom


----------



## yankee_3b

*Davey meet Goliath!*



slotnewbie69 said:


> holy crap!thats HO???


I second that. Davey meet Goliath! WOW! This is really getting interesting. Thanks guys and keep it going!


----------



## slotnewbie69

tomhocars said:


> Randy,This could go on for years.I guess I'll have to bring out the good stuff.Tom


so what have we been seeing so far?????quit holding out,darnit!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Wisconsin short track.*

My favorite 55.









Does anyone remember the artist?


----------



## slotnewbie69

wasn't that one joez??


----------



## slotcarman12078

I sure do!!! The only thing missing from that car is some rust!! Doba did an awesome job "smashing" that one up!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

thats right!i remember now.....that was a while back,wasn't it?i think the method was liberal use of a bic lighter,lol...


----------



## slotcarman12078

yup.. and a spoon...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tomhocars said:


> Randy,This could go on for years.I guess I'll have to bring out the good stuff.Tom



That's what I want to see, the good stuff!!! I can't get enough, and I hope it goes on for many years!!! ... RM

P.S. Tom I hate to tell you, but that blue 55 is some "bad" good stuff!!!

I believe that was Doba's creation, the wrecked 55 short tracker...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

This thread gets better each day.










The '55 short tracker is mine, but a few of Randy's guys offered to help get some things back straight mechanically . . .


----------



## bobhch

*hahaahhahahahahahahaha-*



NTxSlotCars said:


> My favorite 55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember the artist?


Yep Doba is da man on dis one,

I said it before and will say it again....THAT IS A 54 :freak:

Tom, That blue jetted 55 is SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hilltop, Davey is some very fine Gravy of a SUMMIT 55....man I hope this feud last forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...It's is just as funny this time as it was the last time...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

A HT classic!!!


----------



## roadrner

She is a purdy one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Back to Basics*

Here's a little break from the 55's, although I ain't giving up!!! This is a Lakester body I kinda like!!! Used a resin hood ornament, some Mead Bros. advertising stickers, and added some polished tubing for headers...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Lakester Htop...*

Looks like it's Bonneville or bust for you!!... I'll get around to mine  eventually... Just picking out a 2-tone color scheme in your honor of course. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That looks cool!!!!!!Me likes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

That White is just right! All the sponsors just show up and say Hello look at me!

You did it again Hilltopster top chopper raceing dude. I need to build one of these Lakesters when time permits too. 

Bob...gotta love the top chop...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

Another one for the top shelf:thumbsup: Love the headers!


----------



## coach61

awesome nice Randy...but.....whendo you fidn the time man! I am soooooooooo friggen jealous...lol


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another great looker! As coach asked, where do you find time?  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Things have been a little slow at the shop this week. The boys did lower this old AFX 55. Added some Vincents and a few stickers to a magnatraction chassis set-up. I painted the scoop black to compliment the JEGS sponsorship and gave it a clear bath. The bumpers show a little chrome wear, but we're not going for show for now...RM


Randy and Tom,
How about a tip post on your techniques for getting all that meat up and under the back end of a 55? Inquiring minds would like to know!  Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeah, Randy,
Don't try distracting us from the 55 Chevy duel going on here!


----------



## win43

Randy great Salt Flat Coupe......:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Bonneville here we come


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Coach and RR - I do most of my work on the 3rd shift...
RR, For AFX chassis, you have to do some inside grinding inside fenderwells. I also sanded down the chassis so the wheels will slide in a littler further. You'll have to sand the wheel hubs flat also. With Vincent wheels, you'll have to cut the axels down. A T-Jet chassis works easier. I think some of Tom's are running Tyco chassis...If AFX will market the narrow short chassis, it should be real easy!!! RM


----------



## 69Stang

WOW! I like them all, but that '55 really caught my eye!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
thanks! rr


----------



## tomhocars

*Lowrider*

Randy was right that I have Tyco chassis's under a few of my 55's.They are narrower than an AFX and can be mounted higher in the body.First grind off the afx mounts.They install a buddy clip into the body and set it as high as you can with the tires you are using and the end result is a 55 or other vehicle lowrider. Tom


----------



## T-Jet Racer

nice wheels tom


----------



## resinmonger

*Sano '55*

Tom, That is a great method for getting the body all hunked down with the wheels nicely tucked in. Even though the rears are narrower than normal, you must still get decent performance for the set-up and it just looks cool as all get out! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I thought the inside of that body would be tufted and rolled vinyl or velvet or something.


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> Randy was right that I have Tyco chassis's under a few of my 55's.They are narrower than an AFX and can be mounted higher in the body.First grind off the afx mounts.They install a buddy clip into the body and set it as high as you can with the tires you are using and the end result is a 55 or other vehicle lowrider. Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


AAAAAH now you can see the missing picture!!!

Very nice tip here Tom & Randy! Thanks for sharing your Top Secret info as, some may not have done so.

Bob...This is how we do it...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Curb Appeal*

Here's a nice little 37 Ford body from the Mead bros. I had some left over green coloring, added some Vincent wheels for smooth cruzier...RM



















I buy the big cans!!!


----------



## win43

"........I love a parade............" WOW:thumbsup::thumbsup: I like the hard-top look of the 37. The other parade participants are great too :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

And I thought yellow and red were your favorite colors!  Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Great Curb Appeal*

The 37 Ford is GREAT and then the other four - Fantastic Parade! * WOW *, 5 times MORE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Fantastic work, Randy! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Apparently I need to revisit the Mead Bros site!!! I never noticed the 37 Ford!! I really like that color combo and wish I had better luck with my last batch of two tones. I used old masking tape for the dividing lines and the paint leaked past the door seams. It was my own doing as I put on the second color a bit too thick ( I should have done more layers, thinner coats). Somehow I got away with it on the first one.... Just luck I guess. The one that did survive is in these two colors... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice parade!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

While the rest of us tards build this er that car...the Hill Top gang systematically and clandestinely assembles color coordinated fleets of trophy winners.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

Holy Shamrock Batman! A St. Paddy's Day Parade in April. Irish I had those vehicles. ::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::


----------



## bobhch

*Green Machine roll call...*

Randy,

Now there is a car that everyone doesn't have...37 Ford! Looks great man!

Bob...Voting green for color of the day now...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

If you're lucky enough to be Irish, then you're lucky enough. If you're lucky enough to be Hilltop Randy, then you're blessed with skill.

Like Dr. Hall said, those are all trophy winners. The brothers Mead should be giving you sales credit. I'm finding myself "green" withi envy over the '37 Ford.


----------



## TomH

Yes for sure. Randy appears to be in his Green Period of artistry. The Yellow phase wasn't bad either.


----------



## tjd241

*Where do you keep all these nice cars?*

... Are these and your other beauties on display or are you squirrelling them away somehow?? nd


----------



## resinmonger

I think Dr. Hilltop must have bought Fort Knox on a Guvmunt fire sale to store all of these masterpieces. True? :freak::drunk::hat::dude::tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Actually I found this old Timex display case, that I keep most of my junk in. I knew the motor wasn't working, but I bought it anyways. The plastic gears in the motor case had broken, preventing the revolving. I took the motor out of a refrigerator ice maker and done a little backyard engineering. It turns slower but better for viewing... I also have a few of the old counter display cases... I'm hoping to build a wall display case, but that's later down the road...RM










This was a Speidel case


----------



## win43

WOW......Great displays you got going there. (note to self: get a bigger house). Randy you got some fine machines getting dizzy in that watch display.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Soooooooooo what your saying here is that this old watch display case now makes ice instead? 

A dream showcase for sure Randy! Looks like you need to get another one quick. The clear shelves realy help keep the light shining through all the way to the bottom. Note: anyone deciding to make wall display cases...just get some glass pieces cut by your local glass place for shelves. That is what I had Ginger do for me (Happy B-Day to me...thanks Honey!). 

Bob...Work your woman & woman your work...zilla


----------



## TomH

Wish my icemaker would pop out ice like that.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Actually I found this old Timex display case, that I keep most of my junk in. I knew the motor wasn't working, but I bought it anyways.


So this is your junk??? Where's the good stuff??? :jest:


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,You know what case I like.Tom


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool cases Hill....but ya knew that already!

I just wanted to knock yer odometer to 1000 and one.


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup: Happy Thanksgiving Randy ! ! ! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Where's Scott when you need him??? RM


----------



## resinmonger

Happy Easter Hilltop!

It is a bit of serendipity that the watch holder in the display are the perfect size for a HO slot car. That case is a real cool find, Randy. It's sort of the Ferrari in the barn kind of story. Using the icemaker motor is a good display of ingenuity too. 

Note to self: buy stock in watch display case manufacturers! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy Easter it is!!! Check out my newest addition, courtesy of UJoe. It's a Hilltop Medical Center Ambulance with custom made graphics and some of the coolest lights I ever saw on a slotcar!!! UJoe has got these lights shining bright with a steady glow, instead of the up and down power variance lights. Has a cool red flashing light on top also. I can now understand Fletcher's (Bob...zilla Jr.) obsession with the lighted sled!!! Thanks again UJoe (Sltman)...RM


----------



## win43

That's just TOO COOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Very VERY nice! That would look so cool next to my Ujoe lighted LEDsled!
Lucky, Randy.

Good show, Ujoe! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope it give you many years of service Randy!!! Just take it easy on the paint!! That ambulance was my LAST enamel paintjob....


----------



## CJ53

Nice job Joe!! 
Randy.. I have a sweet Sled from Joe.. I think he's getting this figured out..!!! 
CJ


----------



## bobhch

*Light on...*

Happy Easter indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Yeah that Ambulance defines Cool...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking addition! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## redwog

*Meatwagon*

I guess now Brother you will want us to put drivers in all our cars so you can send the Wagon around to pick us up when we wreck - Well you and Ronnie anyway I hardley ever wreck! WHATTTTTTTTTT
TG
Hey we need to find a 2005 T'Bird to fit up to a chassis! I will be working on that little project!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Driveability*

Here's a new GM retro resin Camaro I been working on. This one's from a Hot Wheels version. I reworked the cowl hood area and built up the fender wells to fit an AFX wheelbase. The spoiler which is a little big, (kinda gives it an attitude), could be sanded down...RM


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## tomhocars

What are you an Octopus.How many hands do ice car.Tom.


----------



## yankee_3b

Sure is a beauty. I'd like to see her next to one of your tricked out retro Mustangs, Please!


----------



## JordanZ870

HUbba-Hubba-Hubba! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

*Shock and Awe distilled into a tiny package!*


----------



## bobhch

*69!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!! so fine...*

Hey Hilltop Dude,

That is the car I wanted in High School...Vroooooooooooom, Vroooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now this is one Cherry Chevy Rat Rod. What's it got under the hood? A 427?

Bob...Light em' up...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Where did the Camaro come from? Are you now casting as well? Sweet looker. Could make into a nice little AAR racer too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangit!!!!! I think I saw a quick preview of that car in it's unfinished state... Wow she came out sweet!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Another sweet from the Randy-man


----------



## Bill Hall

Shockanawe is the word at Hilltop Garage!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Just 2 hands Tom, sometime I wish I had a third !!!
What's a Yankee Mustang???
Small Block Bob...oh to be in highschool again...zilla
RR, This Camaro came from the body shop. I used the Hot Wheels Camaro for the mold. I filled in the hood area for a regular cowl hood. I added a little to the fenderwell opening to make em smaller. Hot Wheels version were just a little too wide. The original glass will fit the resin body, just trying to save it for another car, so I just used some plastic for the windows on this one...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah, you been holdin' out on us, Randy!

Very slick! :thumbsup:
Would LOVE to see one in green.....in person.....on my track.....heheheheh!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would be inclined to say you have got this body filling / casting stuff down now!!! Dangit!!! Wow, she came out awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

I'm sorry, I thought this was a custom thread, not a view inside of a Boyd Coddington-esque 1:1 shop. Great work.... wait a minute..... WOW.


----------



## resinmonger

You worked magic in taming the beast, Randy. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

The shop is casting, molding, body filling & painting - Very Well!! The Camaro is awesome and so is the Lakester, no wonder the "Eyes" are watching in amazement!! Great work, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, RM. 
The Ambulance by Sltman is a nice addition to your track. Can't wait to view the finished Pinto project & the next Camaro which will use the windshield! ...RL


----------



## tjd241

*I'd say all the fellas got it straight...*

Darn straight... Not only do you have the paint and body work down... but now the casting too. Great job...WTG Randy. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## fordcowboy

As fast as you put cars out Randy.You could make everyone on the board a car by the 4 of july. lol great job. now do a ford mustang. fcb


----------



## roadrner

fordcowboy said:


> As fast as you put cars out Randy.You could make everyone on the board a car by the 4 of july. lol great job. now do a ford mustang. fcb


 
He sure could, great Idea FCB. :thumbsup:

Randy, you can do a Camaro just like that red one for me. LMK when it's ready. :devil: 

Don't you just love all this help from your fellow board members getting things for you to do?  

As always, great stuff! :lol: :lol: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Phase 2*

Here's another version of the 69. Added some mandatory accessories, some Vincent wheels, and lowered it a bit. Probably need to add some wheelie bars to this one too!!! Hoping I can pick up a few more sponsors...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

:freak: Another version??? I'm speechless... stunned even!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've never been crazy about them straight line cars, but that there is a work of art!!!


----------



## resinmonger

*The Next Two SANO Models*

Randy, by my count you need to make two more. First of all, where is the yellow version? Second, the red and blue pair really want a white version to finish that patriotic feel.

Seriously, the blue drag beast is a real beauty. I don't know how you keep up the pace but I'm sure glad you can as it makes my day to see another great creation from the boys at Hilltop's Shop. Give 'em a raise, yah hear?

Hutt in full drool mode...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET Camaro........WOW


----------



## yankee_3b

It's time to find you a sponsor and get you on the Speed Channel. I can see it now, "What's the Scoop" by Hilltop Creations. You'd put those West Coast boys to shame! Beautiful Job! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

Those are super niiiiiiice.


----------



## bobhch

*Love the wing thing and the Chute with the Gigantor hood scoop!*

First a Cherry Red Camaro and now this Blue Baby! Great Chevy works from the Hilltop enterprises corporation.

Bob...Posi-tivly greeeeeeeeeeeeeat builds man...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Randy, really like those large hood ornaments! Great Blue Camaro, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The GM checkered flag stripe is a nice touch on the rear wing!
Agree completely with Hutt's comment: "I don't know how you keep up the pace but I'm sure glad you can as it makes my day to see another great creation
from the Hilltop Shop." ...RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang it, Randy!

Ya gone & done it again!\ Another Hilltop masterpiece! :thumbsup:
I love the look of the snorkle atop the hood! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer gonna need to buy another fancy display case if'en ya dont knock it off!

On second thought send all yer cars here to make room fer all the new ones.

Nice work Hill....you aint da man....yer a freaken machine!


----------



## pontiacfan1972

Those Camaro's rock!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

One after another the coolness just keeps coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## roadrner

Does he have a fulltime job, a family? Does he not need sleep? How can he keep going at this pace? Guess we'll just have to keep watchin' !  
Great customs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## roffutt

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hoping I can pick up a few more sponsors...RM


Might look into GIECO insurance as a sponsor.. somthing tells me the the money you could saving is watching you!  "Poor little guy.. Looks tired" 

As always, very impressed! Molding glass pieces too? 

-Robbie


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Street Legal*

Here's a street legal Mustang the boys tried to build. The "Heartbeat" just wasn't into it. Anyways, I used some Hugger Orange with some blue flames. I borrowed an engine from ProRodz with some Vincent wheels, naturally...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, sweet stang!!!! Looks great in that color Randy!!! The flames make a nice contrast!! Is orange the "new Yellow""??? I likes that color!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Is that a cardboard stand-up at the pop machine...*

Randy the Orange with the dark windows. :thumbsup:

CJ was mentioning he needed some Mustangs so, I have one of those bodies to take to the truckstop with me next time. Hope he trims a nice hole in the hood like you did.

Bob...no exhaust?...zilla


----------



## coach61

diggen the ponies.. nice work Randy.. i should make Nice Work Randy a Macro...


Dave


----------



## videojimmy

anothe classic ... in a LONG line of classics!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...no exhaust?...zilla



Well, I thought something sounded strange when the boys fired her up!!! Called the Flowmaster guys, they solved the problem. No Bob...you don't miss anything ...zilla, my man is not a cardboard standup, he takes after me. He has a difficult time choosing which soda pop flavor, I have a difficult time choosing which color flavor. And the yellow will return Sltman...RM


----------



## win43

Sweet Stang...

Glad to see that Pepsi is the drink of choice at the shop :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

mmmmmmmmmm. Yummy!

Orange is one of my favorite flavors!


----------



## JordanZ870

All of your cars look like they are moving, Randy. How the heck do you do it?

Your CRUSHStang is amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Those pipes really Jolted the chrome factor balance just right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heck it was Way Kewl before...Vrooooooooooooooooooooom, vroooooooooooooom

Bob...Coke Zero Rules...zilla


----------



## TomH

I think the Stang will beat the Chebby. Looks like a mountain motor in the Stang Hilltop. ..ahh long day..pun intended.


----------



## WesJY

Mustang??? Ford?? Chevy?? Chebby??? PPPTTTHHHHHHHH!!! Mopar will/can kick their A$$ no matter what!!! Mopar rulez!!!

nice mustang!! i like the pipes ! :thumbsup:

 Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

Now we're talk'in Randy! This could be the start of a beautiful relationship! Keep'em com'in! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Sneak Preview*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow, sweet stang!!!! Looks great in that color Randy!!! The flames make a nice contrast!! Is orange the "new Yellow""??? I likes that color!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The Yellow is back!!! Still working out the sponsor deals, subject to change. Should be race ready in a few days...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That camaro looks fast even when it's standing still!!!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870

Urrrmmmm...how did you get my old camera? hahahahah!

That is a beautiful car.......I think.


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The Yellow is back!!! Still working out the sponsor deals, subject to change. Should be race ready in a few days...RM


jebbers Randy, less Coffee!! lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

coach61 said:


> jebbers Randy, less Coffee!! lol


Joez or Coach, somebody I forget, let me borrow their camera... Actually still working out the sponsor details, can you guess who the sponsor might be??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yellow car/red wheels.... Ummmmm Jasper????


----------



## resinmonger

Re guess the sponsor: I will go way out on a limb and say Jasper! I know it's a wild shot in the dark but I'm gonna go with it.

Hutt:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## XracerHO

*I Got It!*

Hi Randy,
It is the #4 Kodak sponsored Camaro, maybe a concept Camaro!

The Mustang is Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
You seem to have the casting down. Exhaust tips look Great, watch out Roush Racing will be signing up the shop! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Even blurry your cars look great...*

Randy,

Is it a Sharpie yellow Highlighter Toyota Nascar of the future car?

Bob...Am I right?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Phase 3*

Wrong Wrong Wrong guys!!! I almost went with Jasper, but at the last minute Geico and Gulf came through. After using the red outlined numbers, I borrowed the red/silver Lola wheel chassis. Maybe I can take this one to Road Atlanta...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

So cool a caveman would drive it . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Break out the "rustic wear"!!! We're goin' to a ho-down!!! Yeee Haaaw!! :lol::hat::tongue::jest::woohoo::freak:



Looks sweet Randy!!! I don't know why Geico never crossed my mind... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Indescribily delicious!!!!


----------



## yankee_3b

Hate to say it, but it even looks better than the Mustang. Just think of the money I could have saved! Nice hood and exhausts. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Another FANTASTIC car Randy & those eyes just crack me up...lol

Bob...I can't save money...zilla


----------



## win43

Nice car. Nice and bright  love those wheels.


----------



## resinmonger

*What a fool believes...*

Well you sure had me fooled with Geico and Gulf graphics. I wouldn't have thought of using Gulf on a yellow car but the orage and blue looks really sweet on the yellow body! You are a color genius, Hilltop!!! Actually, I can safely say that you Rock! You totally rock! You would _Rock the Casbah_!

I'm logging on to HT
And I'm liking what I see
Hilltop's showin' a new car
Showcasing skillz so awesomely
Now he's using some new colors
It's driving me outta my mind
His posts always make feel good
when I come home from the grind

Hobby Talkers like it
New car from Hilltop 
New from Hilltop
Hobby Talkers like it
New car from Hilltop 
New car from Hilltop

I'm seeing grabber orange
Watching different shades of green
He used some funnky shade of blue
And it's loooking really mean
We look at tons of two tones
Of course there's always yellow
My day may have me freaked out
But Hilltop's works leaves me mellow

Hobby Talkers like it
New car from Hilltop 
New from Hilltop
Hobby Talkers like it
New car from Hilltop 
New car from Hilltop

Hah, I beat Bob Zill for using this song!

Hutt:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## TomH

Nice of Team Lola to lend you a motor and some wheels. Looking real racy with the red shoes on


----------



## tjd241

*Hey it's the 'doba clan!!!!*



1976Cordoba said:


> So cool a caveman would drive it . . .


how come you never mentioned you had brothers?? nd

oooh... shiney rails too!!!!


----------



## videojimmy

crazy cool!


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> how come you never mentioned you had brothers?? nd
> 
> oooh... shiney rails too!!!!


 
LOL! 

Doba, is that you in the hat?  rr


----------



## XracerHO

Like the rectangular exhausts and the car as usual is Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Think you just like putting the bundle of bills with eyes in the photos! ...RL


----------



## hoforu

*question about your track*

Hi randy,can you tell me what kind of track you have and the size of it?Do you have more pictures of it that i can check out.Your cars are really nice looking also,nice work.I been building resin cars for a while now myself.Im new to this web site.This site is really cool.I was checking it out for a while now.Thanks Randy,i hope you get this message.It would'nt allow me to email you.Thanks,hoforu.........Bob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Bob, I've posted it here before, but can't find it. Send me an email and I'll try to answer any questions and send you some pics...RM

email address [email protected] 

P.S. I believe you have your Hobby Talk PM blocked. They may be keeping you from sending PM's also. I tried to send you one, but it's blocked.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As Sltman suggested on a past post, "I needed a blue one", one for each lane, doh!!! This blue one completes the MROC series (Monza Race of Champions) for now...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

I love it when a plan comes together.

Nice detail work Randy!


----------



## JordanZ870

I always thought the Monza cars were only so-so looking as Aurora produced them. Not bad, mind you, but certainly nothing to make me want to hunt them down for my collection. Randy, I would have hunted each and every one of these beauties down!

They look fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Randy- Got to agree with Joez. You took one of my least desirable bodies and made it a great looker. I like all four of your variations, especially the skoal version.
Jim


----------



## yankee_3b

You definitely have the Midas touch!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes!!! Now you're racin'!!!! It would have only made sense to have one for each lane!! Nice job Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

Those will work for sure. Nice


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those are cool as heck :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*two, four, six, eight who do we appriciate...Randy, Randy...go Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Randy,

I only like them because.........................they ROCK! Tweet little Monza race you have going on at Hilltop Raceway!!

Bob...don't forget the tie...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Echo in here???*



joez870 said:


> I always thought the Monza cars were only so-so looking as Aurora produced them.


Me three.... but now they're fixed up properly. nd


----------



## roadrner

joez870 said:


> I always thought the Monza cars were only so-so looking as Aurora produced them. Not bad, mind you, but certainly nothing to make me want to hunt them down for my collection. Randy, I would have hunted each and every one of these beauties down!
> 
> They look fantastic! :thumbsup:


 
Randy has a way of making alot of these bods desirable. Another great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim

Randy- I didn't even notice until I looked again at the Monza. Cutting the Copenhagen decal in half for "hagen" is a great way to create a new sponsor. Just like you did with the Helig Myers on the Camaro.
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Ah T-Jim, now everybody will know!!! That sheet of decals is probably one of the best for color, sharpness, and easability. Plus I like using color outlined letters an numbers, just adds a little more spice...RM


----------



## win43

Nice collection of Monzas :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Sponsors!!!*

Having a tough time with sponsors, but I don't want to let one get away. Hooters will be the primary, but both Firestone and Goodyear are wanting to sponsor this F1. Will have to do some testing...RM


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Having a tough time with sponsors, but I don't one let one get away. Hooters will be the primary, but both Firestone and Goodyear are wanting to sponsor this F1. Will have to do some testing...RM


Does bob know you stole his hooters decals? sweet looking open wheeler Randy, bring it over and run it on the monster here and I will have Rich show ya how to put a big Wing on the roof when we are done.. ( will also take care of that Firestone problem you have)./..


Dave


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Where did the tires and wheels come from? Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful car, Randy! :thumbsup:

I bet the Hooters corporate would be proud!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks good Hill!!! H:roll::roll:ters always makes me smile!!!!


----------



## win43

Sweet car. Watch out for Bob......where are my Hooter's decals ...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

hoot for hooters!


----------



## yankee_3b

Beautiful, just plain beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Bob...I got's plenty of decals...zilla put me on to a sticker dealer. We both got plenty now!!!
RR, the wheels are chrome Tyco's, came from the "Daredevil" set I believe. Had the 55 Nomad and Twinmill cars. Tires are from a Nascar Tyco stocker.
Coach, I wish I lived closer, I'd like to kick ya'lls but in some racing.
Joez, Hooter's needs to send a little sponsorship money!!!
Thanks again...RM


----------



## WesJY

Man.. Hooter this... Hooter that... Hooter's everywhere!!! That's it!!! I am going to Hooter's now! its only 20 minutes away and i am gonna have myself chicken wings!! MMMMM!!!!!

Nice F-1 car man!! 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Randy, that is pne of the breast Indy/F-1 cars I've seen in quite awhile! As always, your master paint schemes are a pleasure to see. That baby looks fast just sittting still.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

SEXY :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

*Unless you have some Firestone lettered tires you better stick with Good Year Eagles.*



WesJY said:


> Man.. Hooter this... Hooter that... Hooter's everywhere!!! That's it!!! I am going to Hooter's now! its only 20 minutes away and i am gonna have myself chicken wings!! MMMMM!!!!!
> 
> Nice F-1 car man!!
> 
> Wes












I am thinking that Hooters needs a T.V. commercial with a bunch of Hooters sponsored slot cars Zipping around a 8 lanner now!! Imagine a bunch of old slot car dudes like us with controlers, wings in front of us and Hooter Babes making us all keep wrecking.....we all win! :hat:

Hill...I can build an insane looking Hooters car...top makes yet another amazingly fun looker.

Bob...only 20 min. away here also...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

*Great Shop*

I have been going thru your post RM and am AMAZED by the QUALITY and QUANTITY of projects that HILL TOP puts out.KEEP IT UP:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## tjd241

*F1's ???*

... didn't see that coming!!!.... Very cool stuff. You just can't stop the boys at Hilltop. nd


----------



## tomhocars

Randy does have quite a variety of great looking cars.Tom


----------



## XracerHO

RM, you never cease to amaze - Hooters gone F1!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Also appreciate the time & effort in the set up & photos of the shop. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I got a couple of the Dodge blems fom Bad Dawg. Thought I would do a little experimentation. Uh Oh!!!










The boys are checking out the glue process. A little more sanding and some paint to come.










Can you see where I'm trying to go with this one???

"The Resinator"


----------



## WesJY

DANNNGGGGGGG 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking great, Randy! :thumbsup:
I'll be going there too...when MY Bad Dawg blems show up. LOL 
When did you get yours?


----------



## roadrner

Damn, I like it already! C'mon, you're giving me ideas.....:freak: rr


----------



## videojimmy

right on, great idea! I can't wait to see the finished gem.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Choppy choppy!!! It looks great already!! Nice job slicing and dicing!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*These teaser pics are making me hungry for more...*

Eye Carumba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want a real one of these. Can you imagine having a Trick Truck like this back in the 80s with your date at the Drive Inn! Good Times...Oh yeah!

Hill...the Hot Rod builder of all times...Top does it again. Get the grill going Mah and break out the good racks of ribs!!!!!!!!!!! Put away the coupons because, this aint no Grocery Getter. It is a Tennesse BBQ with Butcher Quality Meat. :beatdeadhorse: (wait that is horse MEAT...Eeeeeeeeeew) LOL Gidy-up "Randyman" as, this is one nice cut -n- glue job for sure.

Bob...BBQ party at Randys House...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

joez870 said:


> Looking great, Randy! :thumbsup:
> I'll be going there too...when MY Bad Dawg blems show up. LOL
> When did you get yours?


Thanks guys and thanks to Bruce @ Bad Dawg!!!
I believe mine came last Thursday or Friday. I used Paypal, so I'm 
sure it had to clear also. If you look close, I made my cut perpendicular with the slant body lines, so the body would line back up. The glue is actually a resin mix. After mixing the resin, I wet both ends of the cut body, then stuck em together, and held them in place. Right before the resin started to harden, I puddled it on the inside of the cut. The body sands easily. I'll add some of my AFX mounts to the inside. I'll try to get her finished up soon. The boys are on vacation this week, just needed a little time off...RM


----------



## win43

Nice looking start Randy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Randy - Great looking stance on the trick truck, can't wait to see it done. Bobzilla, you are too funny with the BBQ stuff. 
Jim


----------



## Guidepin

FANTASTIC! Can't wait to see the finished product.:thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Talk about timing, Sparkie and Big Al stopped by the shop Saturday eveing after we got back from vacation. Sparkie was telling the boys about his custom round tracker. Some of you guys may remember this car from another episode of Hobby Talk. 










Mr. Tyco, put his Indy car on the rack for a little service. Sparkie kept yelling at the driver, " You need a wing dang it, you need a wing". I thought it looked pretty darn good as is. Tex did a cool red/white fade paint scheme :thumbsup::thumbsup:.










It was great meeting Rich, talking shop, and turning a few laps. Got to see the famous winged STP TYCO Indy car!!! The TM's had a good time talking shop; where to buy this, where to shop for that, where's this shopping mall, etc. Wish we could have had a little more time but 1:15 comes early, even in TN. Hope you had has much fun as I did!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky lucky!!!! Nice job on the fade Sparky!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters makes you happy...*

Hilltop man,

Aaaaaaaaaaah back from vacation & Back at the Shop too. Sparkie has the best sponsor on the circuit now...go, go, go #19! 

Nice fade on that NGK Indy car. It would also look good as a SO-CAL car....Hmmmmm what a great idea. 

Getting to meet Rich would be a Hoot and seeing the Blue Winged Wonder car had to make it just that more real.

Bob...Meeting Randy would be just as much of a blast...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Htop,
Keep them coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger

There seems to be a serious problem with Rich's Indy car. Well, it has two issues if you count the lack of wings. It does not appear to be on a Tyco chassis! How can this be?

Seriously, nice to see NTx's team in the Hilltop Shop!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Randy, 
Thanks for having us over!!!! We really had a good time with ya'll!!!!
Folks, I'm here ta tell ya, the pictures just don't do him justice.
All those customs are just something for the eye to behold, and the track!!!!!!!!
Dude, the track is just perfect. We should hold a HobbyTalk Race at Hilltop!

Thanks again for a great time!
Rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Randy, We should hold a HobbyTalk Race at Hilltop!


SURE wait til I moved to west coast and THEN have a HT race in Tennesee.
:jest::roll::lol:

Great stuff guys. Glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## yankee_3b

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Randy,
> Dude, the track is just perfect. We should hold a HobbyTalk Race at Hilltop!
> 
> 
> I'll second that!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Double Duty Dodge*

The guys from Stone Shell service station brought this little Dodge in a few weeks back. The Dodge had been put on hold, waiting for funding.










After getting the Ok, body work was finished and a little paint was squirted on.










Special thanks to Wes World Westorations, for the great Mopar assortment!!! A little engine re-location was mandatory. The boom is from a T-Jet wrecker with some diecast parts added. I used some big tube exhaust ports for ventilation. The Stone Shell guys found out quick, "You gotta work on Monday...



















...to race on Sunday!!!" Glad to get her finished up. Hope you enjoy it...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

un-freaking-real! Randy, your work never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Bill Hall

videojimmy said:


> un-freaking-real! Randy, your work never ceases to amaze me.


Yeah!... what Jim said!

Where DO you find the time Hill?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeah, What Bill said!!! Or even better yet, where the heck do you come up with these great ideas??? Sweeeeeeeet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Quote:
Originally Posted by videojimmy 
un-freaking-real! Randy, your work never ceases to amaze me. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bill Hall

Yeah!... what Jim said! Where DO you find the time Hill?


Yeah, what they all said! Wes will be drooling over this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Un-Freaking-Believable 










:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

randy that truck is beautiful!love the wing!


----------



## JordanZ870

Wow Wow Wow Wow Wow Wow Wow! :thumbsup:

Ya just gotta keep pushing that bar all the higher, don'cha, buddy?!


----------



## XracerHO

Randy, One Sweeeet Double Duty Mopar!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can not wait to see the one sitting on the hoist. Keep watching to find the Dollar pack! Shop clock is always stopped at the Timex (10 & 2), must be optimum lighting conditions for photography. Keep up the inspirational work!! ... RL


----------



## bobhch

*Trick Truck....well this is a bonifide Trick of all time! Double Duty is Sweeeeet!!!!*

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat is Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Kewl!

Bob...Far Out Randy...zilla


----------



## roadrner

HTop,
Okay! I'll just send you my bodies and you can do what you want. Just send them back when you're through. Great looking wrecker! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TomH

Who would uh thunk of making a wrecker out of a little red wagon.. and then putting a wing on top? Out of my box of space and time for sure..


----------



## Guidepin

*Mopar Wrecker*

This wrecker gets an extra thumb up RANDY. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## noddaz

*Whoa Randy!*

That Double Duty Wrecker is too cool!
Great job there!


----------



## WesJY

Yankee - you are right!! I AM DROOLING BIG TIME!! 

Hey Randy! All I can say is Holy (beep) (beep) (beep) !!!!!! LOL.. Dang!! Awesome job on that tow truck man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

Great truck!!!!! Does it do AAA road calls ????? :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I'll try and answer some of your questions:
RR, Do you have my address??? "No returns gaurenteed" policy!!!
Win, Local calls only.
RL, Automatic shop camera takes a picture at 10:10.
Bill & Yankee, The TM allows for playtime on good behavior.
Joez, Uh pushing the bar??? I'm just trying to climb over and keep up.
Sltman, Ideas come from other great customs here on Hobby Talk, Chat, Speed Channel, Car Shows, etc.
Sorry for the drool Wes, It was probably caused by the Mopar logo's.
Thanks again to all, for the kind words...RM


----------



## roadrner

HT,
great policy! :lol: rr


----------



## tomhocars

Holy 55 Randy.I just came back from Arizona and I find something hotter than the weather.You can't tell me that you have a real job.That is great. Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Rad Rod*

Me and my new painter are going to have a little chat. Not sure if I like his work or not. He got a little radical on this one. I started to have him strip it, but it kinda grows on you the more you look at it, it's different...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'd say the new guy is just trying to show y'all how creative he is!  Once he settles in and feels at home, I bet he will be pulling award winners out of the booth!!! You found yourself a cool painter dude!! Radical!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice RM...*

Looks great.... I like the metalflake in it too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy

oh man, I just saw the Geico money stash.... it's killing me!

hahahaha!


----------



## Bill Hall

Keep the painter...

Get rid of the two clowns that are just standing there...

That car is obviously on fire!


----------



## yankee_3b

Check his resume...that has Zilla all over it! He's a keeper.


----------



## bobhch

*Edelbrock would be a good sponsor on this also...still room on the lower door!*

YEAH keep the painter! What Bill said... Shouldn't those guys be by the pop machine or something. Good thing you don't have a vending machine like we do in our shop. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm what do I want? Sometimes it can take what seems like forever to make that decision. 

Bob...my thoughts are that the rear end has room for JASPER PoWeReD decal...just a thoght...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Very Nice Lakster, It's Smoking !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Going to have to build some competition and the red something in the corner looks very interesting!!. ...RL


----------



## win43

Can you say "ZOOOOOM"

Great looking car


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Geico money!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

*Keep The Painter!*

Different yes,but let his juices flow.NICE JOB.  :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## roadrner

Looks great, love the chopped top! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*sg/f150*

Still trying to finish up some old projects. I decided to take a chance and cut the top. Also gonna give Binks, (my painter) another shot at it. This little Ford had some minor issues such as broken tail lights, chrome wear on the bumper, missing stacks, etc. 











Tried some of Mr. Bill's liquid putty on the top and filled in the side stack holes.











After seeing RL's inspirational F150 "white angel", Binks decided we needed a "red devil".











I rolled the front pan, sanded the tail gate smooth with some inset tail lights. This F-150 is running an SG (does the SG stand for Super Gas ???) Tomy chassis. She's packed in there. I started to add chrome snaps to the bed cover, but I believe I like the black better. I also removed the wipers, side air vent, and gas spout.












For engine ventilation, I added some sterling silver pipes. 












Can you see the chop difference??? Thanks for looking...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Those are just so frikkin' cool. The chop top on the red devil is killer.


----------



## yankee_3b

F150...Music to my ears. I'm sending this pic to my buddies at the Ford Design Center. Retro is alive a well! Man is that cool!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*He chops... He paints... HE SCOOOOOORES !*

RM strikes again... I even think the money you could have saved by switching to Geico is mesmerized by this build... Look at his his eyes... Like mine... they seem to be open even wider than usual.  nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hello Red Devil!!!! :wave: Perfect execution on the chop, roll, and paint!!! She's a beauty, and I'm sure Bob...will need to change his shorts...Zilla will be drooling when he sees her! You know his weakness..:lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

another instant classic from Randy!


----------



## win43

simply put: 

AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome truck, RM, the chopped top is Fantastic!!! The colour is perfect, as is the front row pan, rear tail lights & exhaust tips. The White Angel will have to borrow some styling tips from the your truck. Very nice job on lowering the body!! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Now that Randy is using goop we might as well pack it up and go home. Check out this perfect chop with finished seam work!

Great stance and finishing touches Randy. 

Your a master of both the big and little details. 

Inspiring as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

I tried to chop one of these about 2 months ago on a crushed bod, just for practice.

Yeah, it didn't turn out too well.

It's a beauty, Randy! :thumbsup:
Looks better than mine SHOULD have. lol


----------



## demether

really cool !

by the way, when can we see your track? it looks pretty impressive...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Randy,
How do you ever find the time?!!!! That truck mod is incredible!
Can't wait to unveil mine this weekend.

Rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roffutt

Wow.. My new favorite.. but, I think I say that with every new creation! 

Very nice work Hilltop!

-Robbie


----------



## satellite1

The red one is a real burner:thumbsup: what kind of rims do you used for this one ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys appreciate the kind words. Satellite, the wheels are Vincent - Stahls in chrome. Click on http://tjets.com/ and look to the left...RM


----------



## tomhocars

*Boyd*

I go away for a couple of weeks and come bak to another Hilltop masterpiece.Boyd Coddington's soul as been transplanted to Randy.I still don;t think he has a real job. Tom


----------



## roadrner

tomhocars said:


> I still don;t think he has a real job. Tom


 
Tom,
I'd have to agree with you as much stuff that Randy's cranking out.  Dave


----------



## Guidepin

RM Red is now my favorite colour.(color).:thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## roadrner

Makes me want to put my 56 project back in the to do bin.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*just messing around*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This was the red Tyco Pinto in some of the earlier pictures. Just couldn't find a sponsor to work with me. Had to change colors and go with an old favorite...The engine was missing at the windshield so I filled in the gap with a little resin, changed the shute location, blacked the worn chrome bumpers...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Shazaam!


----------



## WesJY

SWWEEEETTTTT JEGS!!!

Wes


----------



## win43

Cool Pinto!!!!

(COOL PINTO)

note to self: Yellow doesn't show up well in posts


----------



## CJ53

nicely done randy.. nicely done.. 
Cj


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very nice!!! Killer stance, ready to pounce on something!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

I bet that thing explodes off the line. Oops, shouldn't say explode when you're talking about a Pinto:lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks like it'll outrun any of the '55 you've done. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## demether

I love this car. Personaly, I like anything but racing cars, I'm not very interested in "civilian" cars. 

This one is really cool, agressive yellow, well choosed sponsors decals. Like the real thing. 

BTW, do you run drag races ? here in france it's almost unknown (only few demo shows). Not as unknown as dirt late classes, dirt track, etc...but it's not too appreciated here. I think it's sad, I 've been able to see dragster prototype cars on a car show in france ("Mondial de l'automobile"), it's really impressive.


----------



## keionius

Very nice, great detail work.


----------



## XracerHO

Nice finish to the red Pinto, RM, great detail!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Now you're using captions to hide the teaser cars. Pinto's were used in Super Modified racing alot but sure looks good as a drag car. ...RL


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*orange vicky*

is that an orange bad dawg vicky??


----------



## JordanZ870

SCREAMIN' YELLOW ZONKER!

Hot stuff, Randy, really! How did you manage to keep the driver out of it to get it painted?  If i were driving it, I'd have run the tyres off by now!
It is fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> is that an orange bad dawg vicky??


I believe it is, Good eye there Bruce...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a quickie changeover. I ground out the AW mounts and put in some of my AFX mounts for an AFX chassis fit. While still being a Chevy fan, the Super lll Mustang is a good looking body. What the heck were they thinking by changing the mounts??? I'm sure it didn't help with sales...










Added a few race decorations, just to change it up. Change is good or so they say...Amoco was planned for sponsorship, but backed out at last minute due to a space location conflict...A little ironic, RRR sponsoring Auto World, times are tough all over...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

RRR is sponsoring AW? SWEET!

It is nice to see everyone playing nice together, right?

I think it looks fantastic, Randy! :thumbsup:


Will all of the SIII bodies fit the standard AFX chassis as the wheelbase goes?


----------



## tjd241

*Lookin strong RM...*

Change *is* good. As far as rippin the guts outta her.... That's the way to go too I think. At least ya can get spare parts and other such frivolous things without having to buy another complete roller. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43

Nice STANG :thumbsup::thumbsup:

RRR sponsoring AW ..... now that's funny :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Jegs always makes me think of Jugs which makes me think of Hooters...*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> is that an orange bad dawg vicky??


ahahahahha I couldn't figure what the heck that was. Was looking at the rear and thinking it was the front of a car untill reading this.

Randy does a Pinto that Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiips Big Time! Oooooh yeah baby!

Bob...that Hilltop Super III is super now...zilla


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## yankee_3b

TG must be getting to you! :lol: I'd like to drive that one to the ranch.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice chassis swap!!!! I've been thinking about them boss mustangs myself. I just found out the wheelbases are close enough for an Xtraction chassis... Lookin' good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

joez870 said:


> RRR is sponsoring AW? SWEET!
> 
> Will all of the SIII bodies fit the standard AFX chassis as the wheelbase goes?


Thanks guys!!! I'm guessing they will Joez. I don't have many Super lll bodies. I've got the Monte Carlo and the wheelbase looks correct. I think just the body mount has a different location...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes, I have a friend who got a set of S3s and shaved the mounts off of all them to install SWB Tyco mounts. I think they are standard SWB. Great lookin stang Randy.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Stang and thanks for showing us a new source for bodies!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"Raceday"*

The boys finished up another strung out project. You may remember the Bad Dawg Trick Truck they cut in half and shortened. Didn't really know where I was going with it, but some things just have a way of working out. Plus Bruce give me a good deal on some blems...










Ended up making a cruiser out of it, nothing to radical this time, just short and sweet. The truck runs good with the AFX chassis, two tone paint, naturally, and some chrome LL wheels for a little pazazz... 










I filled in the back tailgate area, added twin ventilation ports. Also recessed the tail lights...










Parts Pig started the trailer idea, so the boys got to thinking and one thing led to another. We ended up with a 5th wheel trailer for hauling those hot rods to the track. RM


----------



## kiwidave

That's just cool. I have just started on a trick truck


----------



## WesJY

Randy - you need to go back and work on chevys!! No more mopar!! LOL!!! you made me drool again! 

Sweet job on trick truck man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CJ53

Excellent !!! :thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## partspig

I like it!! I am glad I have been planting seeds that grow to fruition!


----------



## yankee_3b

That's just Dang Beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I like the blue one too!


----------



## roadrner

SWEEEEEEEEET! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Oh, Right on, Randy! :thumbsup:
Fantastic rig!
I am guessing that the trailer is scratch-built, yeah?
So tell us how it goes!


----------



## slotcarman12078

:lol: 2nd pick it went unnoticed... 3rd pic I saw the trailer pin and was expecting to see flames or smoke coming out of it in the next one!! :lol: Nice job with the tricky truck, and super job on the trailer!!! I'm guessing 1/2 bashed trailer 1/2 scratchbuilt.. We'll see where this goes!! Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

I have been chatting to the Diecast guys about trailers. They do some really nice stuff!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261970&page=2


----------



## Guidepin

SWEET!!! GK:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

WOW!!!!!!

Nice car hauler :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome trick truck & trailer combination and the blue coupe is excellent!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great paint job! ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*For projects that go from concept to reality...*

You are *the* go to guy RM. You think it.... Then a couple days later we get to see it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very very nice...nd

btw: You showed a pic of the White Willys once before somewhere. I never forget them when I like them. LOVE that particular color combo with aluminum wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

tjd241 said:


> You are *the* go to guy RM. You think it.... Then a couple days later we get to see it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very very nice...nd
> 
> btw: You showed a pic of the White Willys once before somewhere. I never forget them when I like them. LOVE that particular color combo with aluminum wheels. :thumbsup:


Sum of a bastage builds the durn things quicker than I can spell them!!! :freak:

Way to go Hill! :wave:

Awesome stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

He is good. He need to show all his cars. He is hold out on you guys. come on Randy.


----------



## bobhch

*Randy Myers the International Man of Mystery...Yeah Baby!*

Randy,

Man you just gave me a brain warp idea with this one. Great I can't finish the Kazillion zilla builds already in my head. lol :freak:

Bet you could sell this baby for 100 BILLION DOLLARS. sHAG-a-rific!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...I think Randy has a living ho scale Mini-Me...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> Sum of a bastage builds the durn things quicker than I can spell them!!! :freak:
> 
> Way to go Hill! :wave:
> 
> Awesome stuff! :thumbsup:


 
x 2! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you guys!!! For those interested, I left the post up a little just to arouse a little curiosity. I'll probably cut it down and make another bed cover for the back section or a solid cover for the whole bed. The trailer started out from some singles I picked up several years back. I cut the tongue off and glued the 2 together on an angle, and let those dry. I cut the front skirt from styrene. Also cut the front 1/2 round top plate from styrene. I clamped the skirt around a socket to keep a nice curve, then glued on top plate amd clamped those. After everything had dried overnight, I glued the side skirts to the trailers. The trailer portion could be made out of flat stryene also. Just use some small strips for fenders as well. To give the marker lights a little depth, I dotted on a black spot, then add a color dot. Toothpics work great for painting. The axels were made from brass tubing. This trailer would be too wide for most plastic tracks, but it's great for display...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow! Dang! Son of a....

Speechless Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome bit of fabrication!!! My dabbling with styrene is prehistoric compared to that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Randy, Fantastic Fabrication and thanks for the instructional How To Photo and explanation!! Would not have had a clue how to start a trailer project. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Sum of a bastage builds the durn things quicker than I can spell them!!! :freak:



I know what you mean Bill. :freak: Dave


----------



## 69Stang

Oh....I see the money I could have been saving with GICO on top of the Pepsi machine!!! LOL! Hipptops shop!!!! Laughed my butt off! Nice touch there.

The rig is drop dead amazing and I also wanted to say thumbs up on the red Stang...looks just right with it's racing livery!!!

I love coming over here and seeing what you guys do, such wonderful work! Keep it up!!!


----------



## SplitPoster

That is friggin world class! Scratchbuilt too - couldn't be any nicer. Looks like high end D/C to me! 

Thanks for a peep into the fabrication werks! They don't teach that in plastic shop 101.


----------



## resinmonger

*Too Freakin' Cool for School!*

Randy, you continue to simple amaze me! Rock on!

Russ the Droolin' Hutt :freak::hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, ya'll keep the boys motivated!!! 
Had a emergency call this morning. Fortunately, no serious injuries. The Nomad got a little sideways coming out of the turn, jumped the wall barrier, and nose dived. Progressive agent was on the scene quick!!! RM










After stripping the original, the plastic still showed paint stains, so we had to use some white paint. Chrome foiled the headers, a little detail work, and added some custom made stickers. My GEICO buddy has been keeping a watch on this one ...RM


----------



## resinmonger

I guess when you've got a sizable spread like yours, you get your own personal agent to handle the claims. It was nice of you to give him (or her) their own custom ride. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

What lurks in the background? Why it is a tatty Super Pinto in need of your special brand of TLC. Can't wait to see how that turns out. :hat::hat:


----------



## roadrner

What, no Progressive girl to be seen?  Another great little story HT. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would have to guess the nomad driver got distracted by the money he could be saving over on turn 1!! :lol: Nice story Randy, and glad to see the meat wagon again!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Looks like Progressive and Geico are fighting for business. mmmMMMM???? Is that an oil slick in the turn ???? ......... wonder how that got there.


GREAT STUFF!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks like you're over insured. Progressive, GIECO and Nationwide.
Which one is on your side?
What's in your wallet?

Rich triple coverage is always better.


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on Truckin'...*

That's a slick little Progressive white Chevy Blazer Hilltop! It is looking real nice on those slotted rims also.

Bob...another fine foil job on the pipes as well...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I may be getting hooked on these Pony's, just not sure. Went with a light yellow/orange package, everything else is about the same...RM




















_"Jeg and Jack went down the track,
To fetch a first place win.
Jack saw green, you could hear Jeg scream,
Son of a gun, he's won again!!!"_


----------



## LDThomas

Now there's a pair to draw to...


----------



## coach61

pony power...


----------



## yankee_3b

You must have hired a Ford Guy for the shop... All these Fords...your're gonna spoil me RM! Nice drag set up!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Gorgeous cars!

Attitude found in a parts bin, Randy! You sure know how to build'm! "thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

yankee_3b said:


> You must have hire a Ford Guy for the shop... All these Fords...your're gonna spoil me RM! Nice drag set up!:thumbsup:


I don't think Randy owns any Ford decals. Not one to be found.
I'm betting there's a big block Jasper Chevy under the hoods of them there Pintos.

P.S. Randy, are those pillows on the backs of them cars?
Is that just in case they make a wrong move while being passed by a Mopar?

Rich :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

NTxSlotCars said:


> P.S. Randy, are those pillows on the backs of them cars?
> Is that just in case they make a wrong move while being passed by a Mopar?
> 
> Rich :dude:


That's part of the rear end explosion recall fix there Rich.. Pay no mind to the fluffy pillows!!:lol: Looking great there RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

NICECARS!!!
(NICE)


----------



## bobhch

*Pinto Powers Activate....shape of a Ford & form of a Pillow*



win43 said:


> NICECARS!!!
> (NICE)


Yes they are! I see the shine the windows Hilltop trick and some fine paint and decals layed down.  So nice my eyes are gonna pop out soon from gawking at them so long................loooooooooooooong....*POP* Ouch that hurt @@ <---"my eyes laying on the floor" Watch your step please!!








[/QUOTE]

Bob...that drag race set up is Keen-0-fantastic-0...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*How'd I miss these???*

Real nice RM... Good pair of Pintos. I had a Pinto. Sport model with the stripes and better handling package, etc... Cragers... Ran good too. WTG Randy... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## WesJY

DANG!! SWEET LOOKERS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Real Pintos never looked this good! Mega awesome job building up that pair, Hilltop! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's a deep shine on them Pintos too 

I just decaled a Pinto a couple weeks back and put the Jasper Powered sticker on the trunk just like Randy has done . . . guess it's a good place for it.


----------



## satellite1

wow, they look perfect :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's the Monte Carlo I was trying to strip. I needed to get all the tampos off for a smooth body. The tampos will show through, unless you remove them or sand it flat...










I removed the roof struts, filled in the flaps










The black wouldn't come off without a lot of work, so I just primed it all. Also added some front and back necessities










I'm hoping to work out the details on a major sponsorship for this car. Just hope the color works with their logo. Also, I'd like to give a big shout out to Rick, a rep at Comp Cams, down around the Memphis area, for sending the boys a goodie package, Thanks bud!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Looking great! Did you make that rear wing?


----------



## tjd241

*I'm skipping ahead...*

I like the nascar turned funnycar... but I have a one track mind... *Love* the car in the background with the doggy dish hubs.... That's like the ones I use here at Land HO! nd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,Stop putting those 55's in the background.. Tom


----------



## XracerHO

RM, Nice to see a great pair of Ford Pinto Dragsters and really like the large hood ornament on the LL Monte Carlo but love the classic two tone 55 in the background. PS. can't wait for the next Pinto coming out of the shop. ..RL


----------



## win43

Looks MUCH better in drag  :jest:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Looking great! Did you make that rear wing?


Thanks guys!!! Final details and sponsors are working out. KW, I believe that rear wing was from a Jada VW diecast. I had to rework it a little. Now I have made em out of credit cards, good way to get rid of the cards!!!
Tom, Does seeing a 55 kinda bring a tear to your eye??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Amazing work as per usual from the Hilltop Boys!!! That 55 in the background looks like a Tom S. look alike!! The 2nd looks just as sweet as the first!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! Got the details worked out!!! Glad to have the Mountain Dew/Pepsi folks come on aboard. Considering the soft drinks these guys drink, it was a kinda no brainer...RM



















Lifelike body running an AFX chassis, some Vincent wheels, hugging the ground...


----------



## WesJY

OOHHH!! thats so awesome!! i love mountain dew!! it really looks good there man!

is it a decal or sticker or ?

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, that came out freakin' nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you picked up a new sponsor!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Nice! Looks fast standing still. Like the wheelie bars.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooops!! Forgot to give kudos to the slick multi color paintjob!! Another huge leap ahead in the taping department!!! Wicked nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

I'd do the DEW in that car ANY day, Randy! What a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! 
Wes, I hate give away my secret decal supplier but here goes. The Mountain Dew is not a decal or sticker. It's made from the thin plastic wrap from a 16 oz. Mountain Dew bottle. If you like Mountain Dew as much as I do, you probably got one in your hand. I cut the logo out, used one of those school glue sticks to apply some adhesive to the back and stuck her on. I used tape for the windows and head/tail lights, paint pen for the hood pens, then clearcoated it. 
KD, the wheelie bar is from a HW's diecast...RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> Wes, I hate give away my secret decal supplier but here goes. The Mountain Dew is not a decal or sticker. It's made from the thin plastic wrap from a 16 oz. Mountain Dew bottle. If you like Mountain Dew as much as I do, you probably got one in your hand. I cut the logo out, used one of those school glue sticks to apply some adhesive to the back and stuck her on. I used tape for the windows and head/tail lights, paint pen for the hood pens, then clearcoated it.
> KD, the wheelie bar is from a HW's diecast...RM


DANG!!! you come up with a awesome ideas!!! never thought of it. SLOT CAR GURU!!!! 

Thanks man. 
Wes


----------



## win43

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!

MOUNTAIN DEW


----------



## yankee_3b

Now we know how the boys can crank out so many beauties...there juiced up on Mountain Dew! WOW! What an incredible job!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Now you need a Coke Car...Delorian Pro Street...lol*

Randy,

That is some nice eye Pop-ing multi-color paint & Dew decal job! Skim-a-ra-dinky- dink- a rooooooooooooooooooo!!!










Bob...:hat: Bet you got the color scheme from the party DUDE? :hat:...zilla


----------



## coach61

just when the doc says zero caffine....or i could say I'm all jacked up on moutian dew what ya gonna do about it old man?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Randy that is such a better use for those Life Like NAS-BLOBS :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I once did the label and glue stick trick on a 1/24th scale model. I made a Reese's peanut butter cup sponsored Camaro short tracker :woohoo: Back in about 1985 or 1986. Still have the car here in the cave.

Your stuff always turns out amazing.


----------



## tjd241

*You really are on the cutting edge...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I cut the logo out, used one of those school glue sticks to apply some adhesive...RM


In so many ways it's not even funny. Except of course when you build a FUNNY Car!! Awesome build ...just awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## resinmonger

Randy, that is the best looking and fastest Moountain Dew can around! I see that two-tones were just not enough challenge so you had to step it up to three! Man, you put the chinning bar at pole vault height!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

Inspirational to say the least! :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## martybauer31

THAT is one spicy meatball right there my man! FANTASTIC!


----------



## videojimmy

Randy rules!


----------



## XracerHO

Randy,
Awesome build and labelling idea!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like those chrome rims and the Outlaw build, still is impressive!! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Curse you Hilltop! You wiley bastage!

Now every time I recycle a durn bottle or other container with a film lable...I have to scout it for slot car potential!

Great process and car Randy, simplistic and gorgeous.

Typical!


----------



## desototjets

Great work, Randy!

I like that new banner you have hanging in the shop.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bill Hall said:


> Now every time I recycle a durn bottle or other container with a film lable...I have to scout it for slot car potential!


Hey Bill, Next time you open one of those Trojan packages, save it. It's cellophane I think, maybe you can use it... RM


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot

Just make sure you use new rubber.


----------



## fordcowboy

awsome car i love it. lp


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Part of the deal with Mountain Dew, was a mandatory yellow build. How could I say no to yellow??? So, the boys worked up this Lifelike Dodge to fit an AFX chassis. Added a few options as per usual, just trying to keep up with the Wes's of the world...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Nice deal...*

I want to be the first to say.....that rear Mopar spoiler is a great idea the way you made it Randy!

Bob...saved the rest for everyone else...zilla


----------



## WesJY

I like the way you made the spoiler.. will you reveal the secret or will have to send a undercover to your shop and find out!! LOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lightning strikes twice with the Dew sponsorship!!! Me being on the lower economic tier will force me to seek sponsorship from Mountain Thunder (the Walmart brand of the dew) if I'm going to compete!! :tongue::jest: :hat:

Nice job Randy, and that yellow is mellow!! Urrmm.. mello yellow car?? Hmmmm...


----------



## yankee_3b

WOW!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

YAHOO ....... DOING THE DEW (doing the dew) again


----------



## JordanZ870

* two guys overheard at the parts counter*

"...and he takes the crappiest bodies imaginable and turns them into pure rolling art!."
"Yeah, If I could bottle his imagicnation, I could be rich!"

Randy, they could have only been talking about you.
Another real beauty, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

*Dew*

Randy please keep DEWING what you DEW DEW best. :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## kiwidave

Looks fast sitting still. The finish looks excellent. What's the plan for the Datsun????


----------



## T-jetjim

Good thing you got the labels off the bottles prior to the government taxing sodas. The price would have gone up on those builds!
I love the Yellow car. Very nice.
Jim


----------



## tjd241

Ain't ya gonna show us that Datsun??  nd


----------



## DesertSlot

Guidepin said:


> Randy please keep DEWING what you DEW DEW best. :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


Did somebody call my name? (D Ewing)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> Ain't ya gonna show us that Datsun??  nd


The Datsun is an Ebay project. I like the looks better than AFX Datsun's. Here's a couple of old ones I've had. You can tell they have some race time. Again the the bright colors make em easy to spot on the track, especially when you have fast cars . The yellow is running an AFX chassis. I need to strip em and start over...one of these days...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Those are some Cool Datsun Race cars..........*

Heck Randy,

Don't strip them man...they are racers! Spend your time on the NEXT one. :thumbsup:

Think these look great just the way they are. Wish I could just walk across the street to your house and put some laps on them with you...dang it!

Bob...stuck in the middle again...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Dang that Zee is sharp on the Ansens!

Color is sweet and the number matches my IQ!

That on an maggy, amrac, er lifelike chassis? The fitment looks better....?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The orange No. 2 is running a T chassis, the yellow No. 0 is running an AFX chassis, the R/W/B is running the old Amrac chassis. The No. 0 can still run the Lifelike/Amrac chassis is so desired, I just like it on the AFX setup. I just added some of my custom mounts to the body. The Amrac/Rokar bodies were great except for those stupid stick on clear labels that always peal off...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreed Randy...Hands down the Amrac "Scarab" stlyed Zee and 3.0 911 RSR were two of the finest HO bodys evermade. Light weight and curvy. Most of them were so fast the stoopid labels peeled off via windage.

Pattos make them?


----------



## WesJY

Cool datsun racers!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

M2 Machines sales rep sent me some racks for storage. These look pretty cool in the shop. Just hope they have a safety switch on them...RM


----------



## WesJY

yeah sweet looking camaro! but i like the daytona  its a sweet looker!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Wow that's got 4 legs to it... pretty FANCY SHMANCY Hilltop*

Yep the Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Camaro goes up top and then the Daytona goes under that. Now park the Mustang over there...Randy you need to build a parking garage on the roof of your shop. I should talk my garage is sitting in pieces. Great addition to your already nicely detailed shop. 

Bob...put stuff under it and smash it just for fun...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes, I was wondering about that Bob.. where's the dungeon... zilla!!! I got the shop tools for mine, but never got the box to build it in..


----------



## win43

Very cool parking rack:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Do you have valet service :jest:


----------



## RiderZ

All are sweet.Its obvious that the 'Stang is next to get the golden treatment.


----------



## JordanZ870

Your new racks look sweet, Randy! :thumbsup: What a great display!

I just hope they are as sturdy as they were advertised. A 35 Hundred pound Chev falling out of the sky would make short work of that Daytona's shnozola!


----------



## kiwidave

Those racks are great. I just got some recently. Are there other pics of the Camaro? That's one great looking car!


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic display, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: please tell the M2 sales rep to head north soon, the guys in the shop want a storage rack too!! The MTN Dodge is really LOW & just love the wrap around rear spoiler! The Datson racers look Great and so do the three cars in the display!!! ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Those racks are great. I just got some recently. Are there other pics of the Camaro? That's one great looking car!


KD, That's an older build created by the boys. It's a resin body with a few optional add-ons, running an AFX chassis. I was running on a limited budget, need to pick up some more sponsors. Check "Back at the Shop" thread, starting around page 68, post #1013, #1024, #1033. Glad you liked it!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Where'd the bodies come from? They are sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Check the above post RR. Those are some bodies I made...RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Check the above post RR. Those are some bodies I made...RM



Randy,
i seem to remember now when you did up the red one. Hell to get old and can't remember s***. 
Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Hell to get old and can't remember s***.
> Dave


I got the same problem Dave!!! Speaking of Camaro's, here's a Can Am style Gulf/Meineke the boys have been working on...RM


----------



## WesJY

Perfect combo man! I like the colors! Umm is that camaro body a tjet or MM? 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

That is one HOT Camaro body style!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup: x 2. Smoothe as glass again!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. Them colors makes me think hooters... Nice color combo Randy!!! Chin spoiler/ stripe continuation thing going on here?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another great looker. Looking at the color scheme, I'm sure one of our members would have used another company for a primary sponsor. Probably that one that has something to do with wings and the big round eyes. :devil:

Do you cast these for sale? 
Dave


----------



## bobhch

*That is one clean paint job...Smoooooooooooooooth!*

What U-Joe and rr said...HTERS!!

Randy that is great the way you did it up in those colors with the Gulf Logo! A perfect balance of Orange, White, Blue and Black.

Bob...this reminds me I need to build a Hooters car now...zilla


----------



## win43

VERY(very) COOL Camaro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

win43 said:


> VERY(very) COOL Camaro :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Can I test it for you, Randy?! I'll return it....really! :devil:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Wes- This is a body I tried to cast from a Hot Wheels, see post # 1319
Joez - Most of the testing is already complete, but thanks for the offer!!!
RR - Let me get better qualified, then I may sell some... 
B...Z , U-Joe- I knew you guys would want to go the Hooters route, can't blame you either, but that big Gulf sign was a begging to be used... RM


----------



## kiwidave

If you ever do decide to cast and sell some Camaros please let me know. That body is just screaming Pro mod to me!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

Randy - ahhhh i remember now. Awesome job on that resin body man!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

RM, Great colour & sponsor combination on the Can Am Camaro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Guidepin

*Camaro*

Best HOT WHEEL I have ever seen! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## videojimmy

she's a beauty... great choice of rims Randy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Finally caught!!!*

High speed Police chase ends in Middle Tennessee. Maryland Police were finally able pull over this orange Plymouth. Original owner, from Huntingtown, MD, is under mental evaluation at a nearby hospital. It seems he done a little trading at his expense. These two cars were created by our own Road Runner from Hobby Talk. Some nice chrome foil work and decals were applied to the orange beauty while the un-marked car is equipped with antenna and silver grey metallic paint. Nice work RR and a special thanks...RM










Check out the chrome foil work on this grill. Nice detail work RR, on both cars!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet machines!
I love a great foil job! Very cool, RR..(way to score, Randy!) :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool RR. I'm having no luck with BMF. Maybe I didn't get the real deal, and the cheap stuff is preventing any success.. Those look sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lubelizard

Awesome work. Very impressive.


----------



## XracerHO

Very Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, RR and two nice additions to Hilltop Raceway! RM, just happen to notice off to the side the flatbed tow truck. ...RL


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!! Awesome jobs on both of them!! Anything MOPAR I drool!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Things been a little slow at the shop lately. Had to give the boys a little time off. They got a few things in the working. Decided to build another ProMod, just doing a little prep work. Trying to find some sponsors as we speak...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic RM, really like the prep work photo setups & you can never go wrong with a Wiily's plus a NEW Camaro - nice rims!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
What was that insurance name again? ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Thanks all for the comments. Well worth the Camaro that showed up in MD with a box full of goodies. from RM. Can't wait to get the Camaro cleaned up and sitting on a chassis. Hope to get it done during the next few weeks. have been too busy to get any custom work done on the few I have in the queue already. :freak: rr


----------



## Guidepin

Both cars are great,but I just LOVE the looks of that CAMARO!:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## videojimmy

that drag car is shaping up to be yet another classic in the LONG line of Randy classics!
Love the orange car too!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, is that guy ever gonna make up his mind which drink he wants?

Rich.... way cool cars, by the way.


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, is that guy ever gonna make up his mind which drink he wants?
> 
> Rich.... way cool cars, by the way.


Did you notice the money drop? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, is that guy ever gonna make up his mind which drink he wants?
> 
> Rich.... way cool cars, by the way.


Did you notice the money drop? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I think he felt guilty about taking all the money that Randy saved with Geico. 

Bob...rr those cars look great & love that Willys...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Amazing stuff RM...*

....as per normal... Can't wait fer the reveal... like them doggie dishes!!!!! nd


----------



## kiwidave

Any progress??? Really looking forward to how this one evolves!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

KD, It's still in progress. The boys at the shop had to take a little time off. She's been painted, still waiting on a sponsor. I'm hoping to have a deal done by this week (waiting for stickers to come in the mail, I reordered a larger size). Here she sits for now...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Sexy,sexy,sexy!!!!


----------



## WesJY

SWEEETT!!! what color is that red? can or airbrush? 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Hubba hubba!
Looks good enough to eat, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Like VJ always sez..."Looks like Candy!"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> SWEEETT!!! what color is that red? can or airbrush?
> 
> Wes


Spray can Wes. It's a little darker in person, must be the lighting  Duplicolor T0294 TOREADOR RED CC, requires a clear on top. It's a very fine metallic with a candy red look to it...Get ya some!!!...RM
P.S. Testor's One Coat Lacquer on top, spray can


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's just freakin bad to the bone :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hot cherry and grape!!! Code red dew?? Looking great Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

I've been away to long.They just keep getting better RM.


----------



## JordanZ870

Now I am all twitterpated!:thumbsup:



Hilltop Raceway said:


>


----------



## XracerHO

Like the large hood ornament, GREAT paint job & the rims suit the car!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Spray can Wes. It's a little darker in person, must be the lighting  Duplicolor T0294 TOREADOR RED CC, requires a clear on top. It's a very fine metallic with a candy red look to it...Get ya some!!!...RM
> P.S. Testor's One Coat Lacquer on top, spray can


thanks for the info! Sweet car !

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Come on Randy - let's see a heap.

I mean a real P.O.S. that the boys gave up on and just kind of rolled out back and forgot about. :devil:


----------



## bobhch

Now that is Smooooooooooooooooth! Love it! You got style Randy. 

Bob...Faster and Furiouser...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

LOOKS GREAT RANDY,but you'll have to build another one. One with sponsors labels and one without. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Where in the ____ do you come up with all these ideas? I need to quit my fulltime job so I can focus.  Dave


----------



## yankee_3b

Top Shelf RM!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET RIDE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Finally!!!*

This bad boy has wore me out!!! Thanks to Crane Cams for coming on board to finish this one up. Decided to stay with the "doggie dishes" as ND calls em, added a little chrome foil to front grill, and some exhaust tubes out the side fenders...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that paint looks sweet!! It isn't glowing in the other pictures like this!!! Awesome job as per usual!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The vette on the rack has my attention!!! Can't wait to see where that goes!!!


----------



## bobhch

The whole thing just cries out, "I am a VeRy NeAt looking race car!"

Bob...in this case it's O.K. to cry...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Is that Pro-Comp class? Looks pretty cool as usual Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Hubba hubba! 

Boy, Randy, all that shiny paint and aluminum looks fantastic! 
The colors knock my socks off! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

love that paint job!!! it's alive!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

A masterpiece!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great finish as usual!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Yea, it's a Pro Mod car. The boys have been watching too much of the Speed Channel, Pinks All Out, and Past Time...RM


----------



## videojimmy

wow, that is SWEEEETTTT! I know it's redundant, but yet anotgher classic on the 1,000 mile long line of Randy classics


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Just messing around*

Here's a little project I finished up, for displaying your favorites at the office or home. I used an acrylic case, painted a track, added a tree, background pic, and layed down some rubber...RM


----------



## GTPguy

Very impressive display case- deserving of its contents.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's one cool idea Randy!!! I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever! You could make a few bucks selling these! Bet the diecast boys would love them also!


----------



## bobhch

*Hilltop enterprises inc.*

Randy,

That is one heck of an idea! Dragstrip in a display case.....Vrooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooooom, Screeeeeeatch.

If you put a tube or straw leading into this case I could make it look like a real smokey burnout. :tongue:

Bob...KOOL...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Randy,
> 
> 
> 
> If you put a tube or straw leading into this case I could make it look like a real smokey burnout. :tongue:
> 
> Bob...KOOL...zilla


A friend of mine had the same idea!!! Got a feeling it'd turn into a nicotine fog...RM cough, cough


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Stretched out cotton balls are less toxic :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy

sweet looking burn out pad.


----------



## yankee_3b

Great idea...beautiful work. Are those the grandstands at Watkins Glen?


----------



## roadrner

Great looking base! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Cool idea, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Makes me think of that Jan & Dean song, "Drag City"


----------



## win43

Impressive Display


----------



## videojimmy

draggin the line.... SWEET!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

yankee_3b said:


> Great idea...beautiful work. Are those the grandstands at Watkins Glen?


I have no idea Yankee. I copied ,blew em up, and printed em off from this site,
http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/billboards.html Lots of cool billboards too!!! RM


----------



## T-jetjim

Beautiful work Randy. How did you get the rubber marks to look so good? The rest of the display is neat and clean vintage Hilltop. Very impressed with the burnout detail.
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Thanks again guys!!!*

T-Jet, I used some thinned latex paint. I took an old chassis with some foam tires, dipped the tires, and rolled it across. keep rolling it across. Let it dry and repeat. You can use a small brush to smooth it out also. Flat black model enamel will work too, just thin it down...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*WOW Great Idea*

RM, One Awesome diorama!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the technique, the link for the billboards & the tire skid marker process!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"The Good, The Bad, The Ugly"*

Well, here's the "ugly"!!! The boys picked this ol Harley up off the auction block. Finally figured out how to tear it down, "partially" This thing was some serious engineering for the TYCO folks...










Now for the "good' The boys took notes, so the rebuild is going ok...










Here's the "bad"










I used a glob of JB Weld, stuck on the rear, turned it upside down to let it kinda fall as it was setting up, to build up the rear cowl. Did the same to extend the front fender. The wheelie bar section was scratch built from credit cards and styrene tubing. I stayed with the original driver, I liked the leathers and HD logo on his back...RM


----------



## CJ53

nice job...!! 
I have one , missing the rider ,and in need of pickup shoes and springs.... and i'm sure a tune up.... 

later
CJ


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Whoa - talk about something different! 

Killer job :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Websters need to update their definition of "cool"!!!! This picture sums it up rather easily!!!










I don't know how the boys do it, but I need to hire a few for my shop!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GTPguy

Nice use for the credit cards!


----------



## roadrner

Nice bike but look at those projects on the rack! Can't wait to see the Vette and Pinto redo. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Zowee, Randy!

You sure have done justice to that orphaned HD!
I wish we could find a way to bottle your inspiration.

What a beautiful bike! Oh well. I guess I will just copy that one too. LOL!


----------



## tjd241

*Another one in the dubya column....*

There is just no stoppin him... Thank you sir may we have another? nd


----------



## videojimmy

oh man, that's a cool bike... Randy hits another homer...WAY BACK into the stands!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, Randy, that's some serious Tennessee engineering.

Rich


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome, Randy, you really captured NHRA motorcycle drag racing!! Just watched the Pomona finals last night & thought I was looking at another replay. Nice job on the bike!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad the guys got back to the shop to help out with all the work: striped Pinto & Camaro, blue Vette, Wrecker plus just about finshed metallic blue hood ornament!! Could not figure out the vehicle? Please, keep the projects coming. ..RL


----------



## yankee_3b

Just when you think you've seen it all...WOW!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

What if you re-work the pick-up shoes to the rear of the bike, re-position the magnets and elevate them behind the rear wheel? Maybe you could get some wheelie action? Don't know if it can be done. 

Bill Hall are you listening?


----------



## Guidepin

Randy again your shop produces another outstanding project! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK By the way is one of your guys wearing a PEPSI patch these days?


----------



## slotnewbie69

randy that bike is awesome!never thought much of them until now.i shoulda known better!great work as always!


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing talent!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Keep your Motor (cycle) running...*

Born to be Wi, Wi, Wi, WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Born to be Wi, Wi, Wi, WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Born to be Wi, Wi, Wi, WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...That bike looks great heading down the Highway!...zilla


----------



## win43

sweet BIKE


----------



## WesJY

Randy !! I think we should vote him the "HO Slot CAR/MAN of the year"!!!!! :thumbsup:

So many cool customs/ideas he did this past year! I want to say awesome job and thanks for sharing man!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> Randy !! I think we should vote him the "HO Slot CAR/MAN of the year"!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> So many cool customs/ideas he did this past year! I want to say awesome job and thanks for sharing man!!
> 
> Wes


You just sucking up Wes, wanting me to throw a race, I know.  RM
P.S. Thanks, but all the credit goes to the guys back at the shop...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*My apologies!!!*



XracerHO said:


> Glad the guys got back to the shop to help out with all the work: striped Pinto & Camaro, blue Vette, Wrecker plus just about finshed metallic blue hood ornament!! Could not figure out the vehicle? Please, keep the projects coming. ..RL


Rl. I believe your'er referring to the silver/blue Mustang...











I took this picture for you. Sorry for the poor quality!!! The boys were doing some welding and had to drag out the screen. Good thing they got their shades on!!! Mustang should be finished up this week...My apologies for any inconvenience... RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How funny!!! A welding screen. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> How funny!!! A welding screen. :lol::lol::lol:


yeah it kinda has that movable brick " I can't see anything" wall affect. lol

Bob... :lol::lol::lol: ...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

hahahaha, welding.....hahahahaha
too funny, Randy.
Great pic!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got her done!!! A friend sent me this resin body. I think he's trying to convert me to Ford. Anyway's I let the Goodwrench boys work on, so it should run OK...Hope you Ford guys like it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That paint looks kinda familiar... :lol: Is it what I think it is?? Nice job there Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. If it is what I think it is, remember, the yellow is stinky!!! :drunk: It looks great, but has a skunky aroma to it!! :tongue:


----------



## XracerHO

RM, Really SWEET Mustang & great colour scheme!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice soldering job on the welding screen! You're very creative in the photographic effects. Keep up the excellent work. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

I am not a ford guy but this tang is sweet looking car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Yeah!!!!!! Go the Fords! Cool Mustang. A blue Ford is always a winner in my book! Can you post a pic of the rear!


----------



## LeeRoy98

Randy, I am totally in awe of your work!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## win43

very nice PRO STANG !!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Can you post a pic of the rear!


Here you go KD...The scoop, rear spolier, and chute were already molded into the body. The glass is from a Super lll. I may try some lexan type windows later...RM
Looks like I need to go back and clean the fenderwells up, dang camera!!!


----------



## bobhch

*the small details are Huge...*

Hey Randy,

Seeing that orange stripe down the side to match the chute rope just makes me go....Perfect color balance. Your eyes start to look all around on this Super Ford Stang Pro Stocker! There is nothing but, pure Kewlness in color and body style to be found.

Bob...smally smiles...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hard to believe that started as a not-so-Super III. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Now we're tak'in RM. That's a beauty. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I like your friend's taste too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That lil pinto in the corner is progressing quite nicely...in case you guys didn't notice!! That stang looks great Randy, and zilla is right!! That orange stripe does the job well, as I found my eyes doing exactly what he said!! You can't help but take in the whole picture!!


----------



## Guidepin

When viewing Randy's pics one always looks off to the sides too see what's on the rack! NICE WORK RANDY :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## sethndaddy

I see the Geico wad of cash looking at me too....lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Super Stock*

The boys finished up another Pinto. Nothing too technical, removed the back chute, changed out the hood ornament to fit the windshield notched out area. The chrome blower is usually missing or worn as are the factory side stickers...RM
P.S. Yea, I got a couple of more


----------



## videojimmy

clean and mean... another winner!


----------



## XracerHO

Crisp & clean Pinto and very nice transition of colours from the bottom to the top!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM, you got in touch with your Ford side but the second picture showed too much of the rear tail light - think a 55 Chevy is next before the Pinto on the hoist! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Way cool!!!! The hood ornament does make the car...fast!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. I spy..with my little eye... something GREEN!!! And I don't mean the money I could be saving...


----------



## GTPguy

Nice paint job on the lower body, especially where the silver stripe meets the back bumper. Well done!


----------



## JordanZ870

That Skoal bandit has a hood ornament he can HIDE behind!
It must be covering something very lumpy and rumpy!

Beautiful car, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice clean looking Pinto! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Very COOL Pinto !!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys for the comments!!! Enough with the Fords, I haven't converted!!! Here's the green you spied Sltman and RL. The boys tried a little of that 4 gear magic they've seen built from down under. I wouldn't reccomend the diecast wheels for racing, but for slow cruising, I like the looks. Used a ProModz engine package...RM


----------



## win43

COOL NOMAD!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh man, the finish on that nomad is a mile deep!!!! Check out the reflection on the roof!! He can see himself!!! :lol: Sweet color too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*COOL Nomad*der how you look at it.


----------



## XracerHO

Great stance & finish plus drilled brake rotors!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Getting that St. Patrick's Day feeling. The orange 55 has very low front stance! ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Ahh! my favorite color on one of my favorite bodies!

WOOT! Home run, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's one sexy Nomad. Very nice! Low is good!! If that orange 55 gets any lower it will have to lose the sills. Cool!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*I spy with my little eye...something else!*

Randy,

Youre Speedy Pinto build is Fantastic-O with that silver and black stipe-Os!

Nomad is bad and that is good! Green and detailed with black tinted windows is quite the ride! All Grocery Getters should look this nice. 

Bob...Love em'...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BAD A$$ Nomad!!!! :thumbups:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

wow, that Nomad is amazing. Is that real chrome I see on the bumpers?


----------



## roadrner

Nomad! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Guidepin

Love the colour the stance and those wheels.:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, that´s a great looking diecast conversion!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Boy howdy that's a schweet Nomad Randy!

Green-n-Chrome...two of my favorite things.


----------



## tjd241

*You keep layin Easter Eggs and I can't help it....*

While that green Maddy sure is nice thumbsup::thumbsup... I'm one ahead of you again RM... What's that in the back?...Do I see a hot Porsche in need of some silver dog dish love?? :hat: ... I do believe that I do. nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Been trying to finish up a few projects. The Firestone folks called, needed a car for a local race. The boys came up with this ol Rokar body, running an AFX chassis set up. Rokar or modern LifeLike chassis can still be used. Rokar made the best looking body of all, IMO, love these fender flares. The stripe is not as crooked as it looks, just the curvature of the body and paint line seems to distort the pic. Done a little experimentation with the stripes. I made these stripes with some decal paper, just painted the paper, let it dry, cut some strips, soak, and apply. I made the orange stripes for the silver/blue Mustang also. May have to mount a set of those Ansens, Mr. bill likes so much. Hope the Firestone folks like it...RM
P.S. No doggy dishes this go round ND. The boys are also trying to figure out how to cool down the Camaro.


----------



## Guidepin

Best looking Rokar RM. Now after your modifications even better.Your detailing is outstanding on this one and that Camaro does look HOT! Be careful. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,I agree,the Datsun is one of my HO favorites.Cox,AMRAC and Rokar/LifeLike.Walters would have a winner here if the car was done again. Great job as usual. Tom


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, just Awesome Datsun, a great race car!! The Flamed Camaro looks GREAT too! Can't wait for the LL Blue Porsche. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Your over working those Goodwrench guys. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Hilltop boys have been putting in some overtime!!! The datsun looks sweet, and that green looks killer on whatever you put it on!! Now let the boys have a weekend off!! :lol:
Thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks vintage SCCA Randy! N I C E


----------



## yankee_3b

I bet T.G. is drooling over that one! Sweet! That one is probably on his X-mas list.


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking racing Datsun. Paint and details and great, suit the car. 

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=258734748

You are going to have to cut a big hole in the Camaro hood!!!! Hehehe!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Shines nice & looking smooth man...*

Randy,

Man that is one hard to pull off Red and White 2-tone paint job! Not only does it look good but, also shows lots of craftsman ship in the build. Wow that Datsun slot car is looking like another fun one to run around Hilltop Raceway. Zoom Zoom

Metalic Green Camaro with flames...yeah! Porsche sneak peek is going to be fun to see also.

Bob...I'm sure the Firestone guys approve...zilla


----------



## win43

Great looking Datsun!!


----------



## roadrner

randy,
Yes that Datsun is great looking. I hope the Hooter's folks don't mind you using their paint.  Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You guys ain't gonna believe this, some clown stopped by the shop and wanted a sunroof in a 55!!! Can we have a moment of silence??? We already opened up the hood area... my, my, my, the customer is always right, I guess...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Randy, the guy standing in the hood, LOL !!    Can't figure what you are up too, but sure it will look great & have a large set of rear tires. Thanks for the ! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

WHAT??? Slap that clown!!!! They are some mean rear wheel arches on that 55. Looking forward to seeing what the Hilltop garage produces with this one?


----------



## win43

LOOKING GOOD!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Slot Cars Gone Wild... :woohoo: ...this should be Kewl man!

Bob...can't go wrong with orange...zilla


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You guys ain't gonna believe this, some clown stopped by the shop and wanted a sunroof in a 55!!! Can we have a moment of silence??? We already opened up the hood area... my, my, my, the customer is always right, I guess...RM


that friggen guy is doggin it at the pepsi machine AGAIN.. want me to write his butt up and show him the door?


Coach In the spirit of Christmas I'll even fire him face to face...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cartoons*

Naw, Gonna let him slide Coach!!! The guys work to hard to fuss about a cold drink. You may have gotten him mixed up with his twin brother...On a different note, the boys worked hard today finishing up the 55. Some of the guys on chat the other night, guessed what I was trying to build. Hope ya'll get a laugh out of it...RM


----------



## WesJY

YYYYEEEEAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! WHOOOOOOO!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Burger Time....Rat Fink can now pick up lunch lickety split in that Monster Machine.*

Randy,

55 Chevy, Rat Fink, Big Blown engine with tires on Roids!!
Oh and Cheeseburgers to...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ed Roth is  in his grave right now. 
The legend of R.F. will live on forever and ever in car guys heads thanks to builds like this.

I'm Lovin' it!!

Bob...He looks Hungry...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

What Wes said!! And a couple of other funny noises! Just COOL. Can't help but smile!!!!


----------



## roadrner

What Zilla said, Ed Roth is smiling BIG time! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love it!! Long live RF!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: AWESOME!!!!


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## Guidepin

THAT'S JUST TOO COOL RM :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, just having a little fun. Me and the boys want to wish you all a Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and the best for next year...RM


----------



## bobhch

Randy Merry Christmas and Happy New Years :hat: to you also...BZ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Merry Christmas to you too Randy, and all the boys at Hilltop Garage!!! And a happy, prosperous new year too!! :hat:


----------



## win43

MERRY Xmas!!!! to you and the Hilltop boys.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Christmas party? Are they doing white elephant gifts?


----------



## yankee_3b

Merry Christmas Randy and all the best in the New Year! :hat:


----------



## old blue

It looks like twins run in the family!!!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## roadrner

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all and be careful if you have to travel! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Randy, Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you! :hat: & the RF 55 is way COOL!! ...RL


----------



## T-jetjim

Randy - May your stocking be filled with new paints and detail tape! 
Merry Christmas.
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys took a few days off to enjoy the holidays. Here's some projects they've been working on.

I had picked up this Chevy truck last year, just had put it aside. Think it was a Target exclusive, it's a plastic body. After seeing RL's version, the boys drug it out of the back lot. Thanks RL for the inspiration!!! Got the insides carved out for a chassis fit. A 4 gear is gonna be just about right...










Got her stripped, decided to scribe in some door lines for a custom crusier. Will probably go with an aftermarket drop in toneau cover. Sprayed on a little primer...










Also working on another Willys. Decided to go with Mr. Bill's idea and sand off the door trim and hinges. Also removed the rear bumper, tag, and changed out the hood scoop for a little more air consumption...Hope to finish these up after the Holidays...RM


----------



## win43

GREAT STUFF!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: But you really should have giving the boys today off too you Grinch ....... :jest: :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Randy, love the back wheels tucked inside the rear fenders on the Willys.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pick up is shaping up nicely, and that Willys is looking [email protected]!!!! Almost makes me wish I hadn't cut a hood off!! :lol: Now will you give the guys a day or two off!!! Geez!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Dang Randy, great stuff.

Floggin on Xmas? Whatta slave driver!

Cant take any credit for shavin' my Willy though. Copied it off my neighbor's test paper. I often visit Gasser and Streetrod websights for inspiration.


----------



## XracerHO

Randy, Some outstanding projects: the Camaro, a very nice colour combination, the Pickup is really taking shape & the Snowflake White Willy's is so smooth!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You really have the shop - A JUMPING - even the money pack. Now, my guys want a blue portable hoist! Your welcome for the inspiration just returning the favor. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Nice color choice on the Willys...*

Your scribed in door lines just blew me away....WOW! Now that is detail man! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...White Willys is perfect for color popping decals...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Willard...*

Good clean look to it... reminds me of Casper!!... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## T-jetjim

Slow down Randy- That green Camaro was beautiful and it was just a teaser on the back rack. The Willy's has an excellent shape amd as always, can't wait to see where you go with the truck.
Jim


----------



## roadrner

Randy slow down, don't make me laugh! Can't wait to see the truck in it's final form. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Stuffed!!!*

While the boys took some time off for the holidays, I got a chance to play around in the shop. I found this ol' G-plus chassis out back. I shaved off the body tabs and front wheel mounts. I took a piece of tubing, done a little chassis grinding, and moved the front axel back...










She's a tight fit, put I crammed her into the Willys body the boys have been working on. Had to grind out the chassis for a front guide pin replacement. Also had to grind the front shoe holder tabs a hair...










I like the way she sits on this chassis...I found some 2 stage paint that seems to work, added a little foil to the grill, and some custom decal stripping...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice missle Randy!

Murdering chassis is one of favorite things to do...'cept for watching someone else do it!
Way beyond cool...now on my list of things to do!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Now that is just super clever!!!!


----------



## WesJY

Awesome!! Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, one awesome looking Coupe & clever chassis engineering!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Give the boys more time off so you can play around the shop! ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

.........And the hits just keep on coming!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

She looks great hunkered down over them slicks!!!! Nice job shoehorning that chassis in there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Great looking Willy's.Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wanted to finish this one up by the end of the year, for tax purposes. Tried out some graphics which I kinda like...



















Also finished up the Chevy truck. I used a 4 gear with some Vincent wheels. Made a toneau cover from plastic from a CD case which had the textured plastic. I should have scribed the door line all the way around, (top and windshield pillar), just didn't want to take a chance and screw it up, maybe next go round. Happy New Year's eve to all...RM


----------



## GTPguy

Outstanding, as usual. Love the graphics!


----------



## 70ss

Great looking combo


----------



## roadrner

Yes, it's another great looking pair! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool. Graphics work perfect. 4-gear work horse towing a Super Magnatraction racer. Best of both worlds! Awesome stuff again!!! It's just my opinion but that Willys is the best one I have seen. Just ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## CJ53

Nice Job.. don't you let the "boyz" sleep?? 

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy moley!!!! I thought for sure Hooters was gonna be all over this!!! Flawless combo Randy!!!! The only question is... how the heck are you gonna top it??? :freak: Amazing work from the Hilltop boys again!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

In case ya havent noticed just how high the bar is ....Randy no longer builds just cars...

He's producing scale turn key race teams...

I give up...LOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## XracerHO

Super Combo & Cool Graphics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Makes me wonder what plans you have for the 55 on the Hoist, just know it will be great. ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*ding ! !*

Quite simply... nailed it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!! VERY COOL Willys and Truck :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

win43 said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!! VERY COOL Willys and Truck :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ah Jerry, thought would have said "Red and White Willys"  It's there, you gotta look close!!!  Just kidding, I do enjoy your color messages!!!...RM


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ah Jerry, thought would have said "Red and White Willys"  It's there, you gotta look close!!!  Just kidding, I do enjoy your color messages!!!...RM


Randy,
I sort of stopped using the "white" ..... you just can't see it. AND glad you like the colors


----------



## bobhch

*Awesum..............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!*

Great Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Red is the best and you did it up right man!








[/QUOTE]

How do you do what you do, do...

Bob...:woohoo:...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig

Jeez....this thread never gets old!! I don't think I've been to every page yet, I always save some for later.........I like lookin' at pichurs!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DANNNGGGG!! just simply awesome set!!!! I am already drooling - note to self make a dodge truck with any mopar on trailer!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey nopar are always on a trailer.. lol fordcowboy Randy nice set.


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,You gotta stop.You're setting the bar to high.Take a vacation.Tom


----------



## WesJY

fordcowboy said:


> Hey nopar are always on a trailer.. lol fordcowboy Randy nice set.


LOL!! 

Wes


----------



## redwog

*TOO much*

Brother you Out doing yourself You a little bit out of control with this Build - Now that is just Plane old Showing OFF!
Beautiful - Proud of You!
I agree with TOM You Getting the Bar Way Too High.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not much going on this week. The boys have just been trying to get a few old ones cleaned up...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Land of the Giants...Now I know Randy's secret! He uses 1/64 guys to buff on 1/72 cars! 

I love nostalgia night at Hilltop Garage!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh!!! Is that another $8500.00 black charger I see on the rack!! SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!! Nice collection RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Will you take a check?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea Sltman, That's a Charger body I picked up at a slotshow a few years back. Deciced to drag it out and do some work on it. I'm a little embarresed at what I had to pay for it. They say a fool is born everyday, guess I was premature. I'd prefer a Money Order or Paypal Bill, but I will take a check if sold. Any offers??? ... RM


----------



## tjetsgrig

Hey Randy.....it's always 10 after 10 at the shop!! Does the shop have 2 shifts??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjetsgrig said:


> Hey Randy.....it's always 10 after 10 at the shop!! Does the shop have 2 shifts??


No tg, just one shift. I use an automated shop camera that takes a pic at 10:10 everday. It helps check the progress the boys are making , although it does catch other activities, some I probably don't need to know about!!!...RM


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!!!! WHOOOOO!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

BUSTED!!!!!!

Hey Randy, got any openings at the shop?? :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

If the van's a rockin'...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Is that Erin the eSurance girl?


----------



## tjetsgrig

1976Cordoba said:


> Is that Erin the eSurance girl?


Don't know, but there's the money you could be saving by switching to Geico!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Hilltop Raceway said:


> No tg, just one shift. I use an automated shop camera that takes a pic at 10:10 everday. It helps check the progress the boys are making , although it does catch other activities, some I probably don't need to know about!!!...RM



That's too funny!!


----------



## roadrner

Is that one of your company perks? :dude: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Just a little loud*

Almost forgot about this little Dodge. The boys tried a Sub Lime/Yellow combo topped off with scratch made decals. The flames are made from a Testors decal kit. I used a HW Tooned Camaro engine with reversed headers. You can see this one coming!!! RM


----------



## clausheupel

*))*

Randy,

once again you made my day and leave me speechless and a lil´green around my nose! 

You not only do some really fantastic custom work, but in addition show that kind of humour I really enjoy - keep ´em coming (literally...)!!! 

Best regs´n greetz,

Claus


----------



## win43

SWEET TRUCK :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Flipping awesome!!! WW!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*It's 10:10 o'clock some place...*

Randy,

Trick Truck ka-POW! nOW tHAt tOOk Time and tHOugHT to MiX -n- mATch aLL tHoSe cOlorS AnD pUt TheM iN aLL tHe RighT pLAcEs. 

Bob...dAT lOOkS jUsT rIgHt...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

the truck looks fast sitting still!


----------



## 706hemi

hey randy, wicked trick truck, flames are a real nice touch, fully agree with claus!, take it easy, tony


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Nice, nice truck. Hilltop boys have done it again!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Hilltop Raceway is a nonstop 24/7!!!!!


----------



## 22tall

Awesome as always!


----------



## tjd241

*Great truck RM...*

You're right... you WILL see that one coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd

btw... Takin down the tree and gettin up the Valentines Hearts soon?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> btw... Takin down the tree and gettin up the Valentines Hearts soon?


May have to pass on the hearts, too much love in the shop already as recently posted!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Custom 55's*

In trying to keep up with the new products on the market, the boys decided to strip this old 55...










The boys experimented with some straight clear paint. This thing came out beautiful. I left the glass a red tint so you could see the contrast. We also done the chassis in clear, for a dynamic effect. Take note, it's so clear, there's not even a body shadow!!! A little detail paint is all that's needed. If interested in the body and chassis only, price is 15.00 for both, S&H included. Thanks...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Better check what them boys are growing out behind the shop. I think whatever it is they are smokin' it.


----------



## bobhch

*now this is Grreeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaat...*

:lol: clearly you jest :jest:

Bob...lol...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Swap ya for my air guitar???


----------



## coach61

Ok now we know the side effects of putting out to many customs..

Surgoen Generals Warning on paint cans.

Inhaling fumes may cause brain damage...Guess you really are one of us now lol


----------



## roadrner

coach61 said:


> Surgoen Generals Warning on paint cans.
> 
> Inhaling fumes may cause brain damage...Guess you really are one of us now lol


Welcome to the Klub! :freak: rr


----------



## tjd241

The Emperor's New Car.... Gorgeous ain't it ??? nd


----------



## eastside johnny

Hilltop Raceway said:


> In trying to keep up with the new products on the market, the boys decided to strip this old 55...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys experimented with some straight clear paint. This thing came out beautiful. I left the glass a red tint so you could see the contrast. We also done the chassis in clear, for a dynamic effect. Take note, it's so clear, there's not even a body shadow!!! A little detail paint is all that's needed. If interested in the body and chassis only, price is 15.00 for both, S&H included. Thanks...RM


I had? some of that same clear coat too!.........I can't seem to find it now?


----------



## win43

Randy,
Now that's just too funny for words!!!!!!!

ROTFLMAO


----------



## yankee_3b

You're gonna have the brass from Area 51 knock'in down your door for some of that stuff.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys stripped an AW panel and reversed the colors. Also completely wrapped the separation stripe, IMO looks a lot better than running down the center of the front fender. Just thinking out loud here... RM


----------



## win43

COOL TRUCK!!!! I always liked those Suburbans.


----------



## sethndaddy

Again, a better paint job than anything I can do.


----------



## slotnewbie69

really nice,as always randy!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that came out sweet!!!! The full wrap makes a huge difference too!!;Thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Top class work!!! Wheels look great on the Vette!


----------



## WesJY

Sweet! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Things got a little uneasy at the shop this morning, the Pepsi machine was acting up!!! Called in the Pepsi/Mountain Dew service rep just in time!!! The boys looked on anxiously waiting...










While the machine was getting checked out, the boys returned the favor and checked out the van...RM


----------



## win43

YAAAA-HOO MOUNTAIN DEW!!!!! 

Cool VAN (van)


----------



## tjd241

*Dat's Tight !*

Real clean build there Htop....:thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## kiwidave

That's a nice looking van body there! Now I'm thirsty!!!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ya know.. If I didn't know better, I'd swear there were LED tail lights in that Mt Dew van...  Nice build Randy!!! I loves vans!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I was enjoying a Mountain Dew today myself.

Super-glossy finish.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

All jacked-up on Mt.Dew!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Nice looking vette


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Are they ever gonna start carrying some of that "throw back" Pepsi in the machine? Al was wanting to know.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tomhocars said:


> Nice looking vette


The boys appreciate the kind words guys!!!
Thanks Tom!!! A lot of hard work went into that Vette!!!
Sltman, no LED's electrical stuff here yet, just paint...
Rich, We tried the Throw Back Dew, couldn't handle it. I hope the Pepsi mix is better, haven't tried it yet, afraid too...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Just getting caught up on my viewing, Great job on the Van & driver - you almost changed me to the Dew but went for a Pepsi! The Vette looks fantastic but really like the panel with it oustanding paint & chrome work! Going to have to hire the chrome guys away from your shop! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> ... really like the panel with it oustanding paint & chrome work! Going to have to hire the chrome guys away from your shop! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


Thanks RL, but I can't take credit for the chrome work on the panel. AW done the chrome work (second release), I just reversed the colors and changed the stripe...RM


----------



## bobhch

Vantastic Dew Hauler Randy! 

Bob...Those decals realy POP off of that white...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

> Hilltop Raceway
> ...AW done the chrome work (second release), I just reversed the colors and changed the stripe...RM


The memory goes first, should have bought more of the second release panel. Looks better your way! Do not recognize the Van manufacturer, told you, or is it the hearing goes first? .. WHAaaT! ..RL


----------



## Guidepin

Randy that suburban looks sweat but I've got my eye on the VETTE with the chrome rims. Nice work! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

We had a little bad weather hit, but the boys made it in. Just need to get em warmed up and moving...RM


----------



## bobhch

*And the 2010 funniest Poster picture Award goes to...DING, DING....*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> We had a little bad weather hit, but the boys made it in. Just need to get em warmed up and moving...RM


RALMAO...thanks Randy I needed a good laugh...OMG :lol:

Bob...2010 funnies custom slot car picture poster award goes to Hilltop...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I'm off to the beach!!!


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!!!!!!!!! 

I agree with BOB! 

we got at least 7 inches of snow here in maryland and i am loving it!! My son toby went on snow tubing for the first time and loves it!! PRICELESS!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finally got moving and finished up this van. Crane Cams wanted to do a little advertising, just to keep the playing field level...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Absolutely beautiful!!! You are truly the master of the two tone!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET VAN

Do you keep the snow shovels in the back  :lol: ?


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on Van-in'...*

Mr. Hill "van" top,

Black -n- Red look great on that Crane Cams van. You can see the Eldelbrock wall logo reflection on the roofs top. You almost got the COMP Cams reflection ...almost.

Bob...bet he stops after 10 more vans...zilla


----------



## coach61

Wow Shiny....Thats great work as always randy..


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Simple yet utterly fantastic - very kooool!


----------



## slotcarkid12

nice van good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Sharp lines, high gloss, beautiful work!!!!


----------



## videojimmy

that van RULES!


----------



## yankee_3b

Sometimes less is more! Simple perfection! The Edelbrock reflection is pretty cool too...I don't think that was by accident. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Now, that is what you call: "Show & Shine" -- Great finish & Van!! Pretty sure the reflection was by design. Randy, you better keep those boys warm so they can do more great work! Luckily, we do not have any snow just very cold weather. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Funny how some of the simpler schemes look the sharpest! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 41-willys

sharp looking Van:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Less is more. She's a beauty Randy.

Sleek and slick!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! I had some leftover red/black, just didn't want to let it go to waste. Actually I like this color combo a lot!!! Thought it might revitalize this old 55...RM


----------



## SplitPoster

That combination of color, contrast and gloss is a sight to behold! Geez man, that is one of the best looking 55's I've ever seen! 

The front/rear color separation sets that car off! Great job!


----------



## kiwidave

Yes very nice color combo. Silver detail work is outstanding. Body sits real nice.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking 55 to match the van, just need a trailer & a tow hitch!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just a thought ..RL


----------



## win43

Sweet 55


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool color combo!!! What looked great on the van looks killer on that 55!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Of course is lookks great.Randy made it and its a 55.


----------



## Bill Hall

The master of the wet look.

Unholy I say!


----------



## bobhch

All that is left for me to say now is FANTASTIC Phssssssssssssssssssssshting Randy!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

HOW many coats of Future? (I can see my reflection in the car through the puter.)

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> HOW many coats of Future? (I can see my reflection in the car through the puter.)
> 
> Rich :thumbsup:



Yeah Randy, 
Rich has a great question. What's the secret of your gloss? A base clearcoat then many Future coats? C'mon now, cough it up.  Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Yeah Randy,
> Rich has a great question. What's the secret of your gloss? A base clearcoat then many Future coats? C'mon now, cough it up.  Dave


It's all in the camera!!! Mine has an "illusion" setting I like to use. I tried the Future, but stayed with the clear coat paint, just seems easier to work with for me...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

While I got ya, here's a little project I been working on. I'm a drag racing fan as well as round tracks. I'm cutting down this HW's Chevy S-10 to fit a four gear chassis. This was an extended cab, and just looked way out of scale in length. The hard part is glueing it back together!!! Hope it works...RM


----------



## plymouth71

*Jb Weld?*

I'm guessing you use JB Weld? It works great on diecast.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> I'm guessing you use JB Weld? It works great on diecast.


Good guess there P71!!! JB Weld works good, I see the diecast guys use it all the time. Gotta thank the good folks at GlasTech for finishing up the body.










The boys got the body cleaned up and mounted on a four gear chassis...A liitle more prep work, then out to the paint booth...RM


----------



## bobhch

*That's and S-11 or 12 if I ever saw one...*

Hot Digity Dog! That is way cool on the metal to resin picture there Randy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...go, go, go GlasTech!!...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Seamless work!!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Cool new body, Randy and looks like the Corvette will be taking a trip to GlasTech too! Can wait to see both finished products. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After getting a little paint layed down...The boys were figuring out the graphics...










After a little shop talk, the boys decided to lay down another color. We're hoping the extra color will entice a new sponsor, that's suppose to stop by the shop tommorrow...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks Great Randy!!! Slap a HEMI in her and she'll be ready to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. Is there a McHooters? I guess I'm no good at sponsor guessing games!!! Nice triple color paint Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I think I can safely say with that hood ornament, this S10 won't be equipped with a Vortec V6...


----------



## coach61

WOW! Jebbers Randy set the v=bar high? thats awesome..


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Would you knock it off. Everytime I see another pic........... 

The pickup looks great, but what's that on the rack? Is this your full time job?

You're like that damn little bunny with customs, keeps going and going .......

By the way, great lookers, keep them coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> The pickup looks great, but what's that on the rack? Is this your full time job?


It seems like a fulltime job RR, just ain't making any money!!! On the rack is a diecast 55 Corvette I've been trying to reconfigure. Also using the Bob...work on a bunch at one time...zilla method. I forget where I saw it advertsied, but it works. Seems I spend less time using this plan, waiting for something to dry. Hope this helps...RM
P.S. Sorry Sltman, no McHooters for this one. Couldn't get a deal worked out.


----------



## bobhch

*Working on a bunch right now...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. Is there a McHooters? I guess I'm no good at sponsor guessing games!!! Nice triple color paint Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I think I can safely say with that hood ornament, this S10 won't be equipped with a Vortec V6...



U-Joe,

I was dumbfounded with this slick triple color paint job at first but, then it came to me "BRACHS" candy corn...Duh Hello!!!

Randy this is another sit by the monitor and wait till you post up more pictures Mystery...BRACHS isn't right is it? hahahaha:lol: 











Bob...Ginger calls it corn candy just to be difficult...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> U-Joe,
> 
> I was dumbfounded with this slick triple color paint job at first but, then it came to me "BRACHS" candy corn...Duh Hello!!!


Hadn't even thought about candy corn, but now that you mention it, doh!!! If only the white had been on top...

Anyways, I'd like to thank the good folks at Dupli-Color and Mac Tools for coming on board with this build. I did have a conflict with the secondary sponsors, too late to change, so I had to let em ride free. I went ahead and lowered her down for that drag racing look. I don't recommend the Custom Shop wheels for racing, but I like em for display. Sorry for the wait...RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> It seems like a fulltime job RR, just ain't making any money!!!


 
Where are you selling these from? rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!! Did you make the decals??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: SWEET!!


----------



## coach61

Well wroth the wait.. nice work Amazing Rando...


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Tri-color Drag PU & story line build!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep the ideas coming! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Yet another winner! Really nice work as always. Flawless paint work. Cool sponsor!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys, I'll relay the messages to the boys!!! Sltman, I only made the Duplicolor decal. Google search is great for custom decals. Try to find the biggest/clearest picture you can, then reduce it down to size. The side panel is on white paper, the rear is on clear. You can hardly tell the side panel on white paint. I keep most of these RR, I need to try and sell some!!! I let a few go from time to time...RM


----------



## bobhch

I love Chevy Race Trucks that are done up all Kewl like! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Oh yeah baby!


----------



## tjd241

*Candy Corn...*

If'n ya ever do make a Candy Corn color car... Make the sponsors all from candy makers. Like Brachs. .... Sweet Idea..... nd


----------



## win43

VERRY COOL(cool) TRUCK


----------



## 706hemi

nice job randy, like the wheelie bar and chute detail, i'll see you at the strip with my gn twin turbo??!! keep up the great work, tony


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I can' believe these guys are standing there like it's no big deal.










Oh yeah, they do this kind of work all the time!!!
Fess up Randy, we know you really bought this body somewhere.

Rich :hat::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Gotta thank the good folks from GlasTech, they sent over cool looking Vette body. Considering the original body, it turned out OK. Had to move the fenderwells, rework and fill in the hood gap, sand down the mold lines, just the little stuff that makes a difference. The boys need to get her cleaned up, do a little sanding, primer, etc. This one's set up for an AFX chassis...










Got some paint rolled on, put on some shiney wheels for a little pazazz, and some interior work. The boys are just doing a final check with my driver for a test run...










Looks pretty good cruizing the track, IMO, but I'm a little partial...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, I really need to get some resin casting supplies!!!!! That vette came out sweeeeeeeeeeet!!! Awesome resin and paint work, for sure!!! I spy with my little eye something camaro-ish in the first two pics too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

"Lil red Corvette", Very,very cool!!! Driver is perfect!!! Great work as always!


----------



## WesJY

Cool Vette!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Bing Bing....... another Winner!!*

Randy,

You are the man....man!

Love, Love, Love this red Vette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Plain Freaking sweet man...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Give me a Red Corvette!! GlasTech sure does some nice casting & the driver, a real Prince, is enjoying the ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow Randy....Very slick start to finish!

Driver head pivots too....always a nuance with you.


----------



## desototjets

The Vette is the best yet! Great work Randy!


----------



## 706hemi

nice work randy, i think you gonna get crowned "king of the gloss finish" that paint job really stands out, i like the "talking to the guys pose" from the driver, take it easy, tony


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow.what was the original you used?oh and you have a pm...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotnewbie69 said:


> wow.what was the original you used?oh and you have a pm...


Uh, It was cast from a "James Thunder" diecast. I tried to make a Ralley Vette. Removed the grill, bumpers, added a roll bar, a little paint, old style numbers, and a sponsor...RM


----------



## 440s-4ever

Those early vettes are GREAT!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great vintage racers!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!! 2 for 2!!! Any plan to cover the other lane colors for an IROC style race? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Okay...*

I missed the dang red one... and here's a white one now?... Would you mind doing a blue one seeings how I've caught up to you finally? :freak: nd


----------



## kiwidave

Attention to detail is second to none!!! Driver,taillights, rollbar, Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet!!! 2 for 2!!! Any plan to cover the other lane colors for an IROC style race? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


That could be a possibility...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Good show Randal!

Tastfully done per normal!


----------



## videojimmy

beautiful vettes Randy... man, you just crank out one winner after another.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Randy, those driver heads really make the cars.
They look so casual doing laps on your track.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Corvette racer, RM, looks like you have two entries ready for the Vintage Racing at Long Beach!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet!!! 2 for 2!!! Any plan to cover the other lane colors for an IROC style race? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


My buddy stopped by the track Sunday. Couldn't pass up a photo opp... Some still need finishing, but you get the idea. The red and black Vettes belong to him. Never would have thought it, but this black one is awesome!!! It's actually a black metallic with very nice detail work...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now you're talking!!! Nice set Randy!!! The black one looks extra sweet with the RWL tires and wheels!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Beautiful cars man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice work,as always!


----------



## kiwidave

Dude!!!! That black car is stunning. I made some funny noises!!!!! Good noises!!!


----------



## bobhch

Randy Fiberglass Hilltop,

Man you are only 59 colors short of a box of 64 Crayons...WOW these are fun lookers! Love them all but the #22 Race Vette is kickin'! (it's probably the decals that draw me to it  )

Bob...I should be building right now...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog

Where did you get the Drivers. I need a couple of those to add to my other one

Roger Corrie


----------



## XracerHO

Great Work, RM , the dark colours contrast the chrome better!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Roger, The driver compartent was cut, fitted, and cast from a JL 57 Vette. I cut the bucket head off the 57 and added a cast driver from a TYCO I believe it was...RM
P.S. Check your PM's Roger.


----------



## tomhocars

Well RM,you have done it again.I bought 2 54 Vettes from a junkyard in 1974.$1000.00 for each one. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! Tom, I can sell you a 55 Vette for lot less...
The good folks at Snap-On thought the Mac Tools truck needed a little competition. So we called up GlasTech, they sent over another body for the boys to paint. Decided to go stripeless on this one, too much extra labor costs...RM
P.S. I forgot to mention Ford Cowboy sent me some extra shop supplies to keep the boys occupied, and away from the Pepsi machine. Uh, it ain't working FCB, but thanks!!!


----------



## WesJY

frickin awesome!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Totally C*L!!!! 

Talk about bragging rights by dragging right!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's some serious masking skills going on there! It all works,colors,sponsors,wheels. Another gem for the Hilltop stable!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
I'm just going to send you all my projects. 
Dave


----------



## videojimmy

another looooong homerun for Randy!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Picasso in plastic - awesome again!


----------



## coach61

Thats one Slick pickme up Randy nice work as always.. glad I went back to check..


----------



## bobhch

*Very Snappy work Hilltop...*



roadrner said:


> Randy,
> I'm just going to send you all my projects.
> Dave


hahahaha...yeah Randy does some nice work! 

Bob...Snap-on, Snap-off the snapper...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome, just plain Awesome painting, details & moulding NOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Still like the one with the big hood ornament. Keeep them coming - you always amaze!! ..RL


----------



## slotnewbie69

great looking trucks!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I'll be sure and tell the boys!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Give'em a raise Randy!!! They earned it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

I think I have to go see Davy Crockett,aka,Randy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, Don't forget the Falcon bodies when you come...The shop is running low on parts. Don't want to have to lay the boys off...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Tell the boys not to worry! I see a 57 project in their future!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks KD!!! My problem is, ever since I watched the Bob..."What's On Your Stick?"...zilla DVD, I've had to hire more help. I try and keep a few builds going simultaneously, that way I don't get as many fingerprints in the paint!!!  There was another DVD out I believe called " Just Walk Away" that has been very helpful also.  ...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Still have bodies painted from last summer that need to be done up...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks KD!!! My problem is, ever since I watched the Bob..."What's On Your Stick?"...zilla DVD, I've had to hire more help. I try and keep a few builds going simultaneously, that way I don't get as many fingerprints in the paint!!!  There was another DVD out I believe called " Just Walk Away" that has been very helpful also.  ...RM


LOL...you just reminded me about the truck I did up for Wes last week. It had been sitting here all Winter waiting for Nebraska to heat up enough to paint in the garage. Finaly it got up to 65 for a day...Honda Called me & had to let him go before it got cold here again. :freak: hahahahahahaha Phsssssssssssht










Silver base coat Phssssssssht ( man painting is so much fun!! )










I've got the "Just Walk Away" thing down pretty good too. Wes you can thank Hilltop for reminding me about this one...doh! Dodge Warlock II baby!!

Bob...will soon be able to load up more sticks...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

bobhch said:


> LOL...you just reminded me about the truck I did up for Wes last week. It had been sitting here all Winter waiting for Nebraska to heat up enough to paint in the garage. Finaly it got u...Honda Called me &p to 65 for a day had to let him go before it got cold here again. :freak: hahahahahahaha Phsssssssssssht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver base coat Phssssssssht ( man painting is so much fun!! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the "Just Walk Away" thing down pretty good too. Wes you can thank Hilltop for reminding me about this one...doh! Dodge Warlock II baby!!
> 
> Bob...will soon be able to load up more sticks...zilla


Yeah Zilla When Honda's on the phone seasons can change.Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a Jag the boys built for a customer. Sadley it had to be repossesed and has been put on the auction block with a few others...It's a resin body running AFX wheels on a T-Jet chassis...RM


----------



## bobhch

Nice but, shouldn't that sponsors name say Screw-on?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like the way you think Bob...come on, get me a break...zilla!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Bloody customers!!! Hope the boys roughed him up a bit? Jag looks good but that blue Vette has my attention!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Where's the auction!! Nice Jag :thumbsup: :thumbsup: & agree with KD, the blue Vette with the big hood ornament has my attention too!! Like the colour of the Falcon. ..RL


----------



## Guidepin

RANDY you must be operating your shop 24-7? Excellent product . :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## roadrner

Guidepin said:


> RANDY you must be operating your shop 24-7? :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


 
With all the stuff they're putting out, I'd say that's the minimum. :devil: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! It seems like 24/7 sometimes. KD, the Vette is a JL body, I added the scoop, cut the big bug headlights off and set the grill back. I'll post a pic if I can find the missing windshield, Doh!!! The Falcon is one I've been working on RL, color is schoolbus yellow, parts are on the way to finish it up. In the meantime...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhhh, found the windshield!!! This was a 57 hardtop, just cut the windshield down a bit, swiped the roll bar off a convertible...just waiting for some sponsorship...










I'm not up on the GTP cars are anything else for that matter!!! I don't think Skoal and Gulf ever teamed up to build a car, but if they had of, here's my interpretation...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

sweet Porsche Randy. one of my favorite cars.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahahahaha!

Found the windsheild for the 'Vette...

...hiding in plain sight!

Boy can I relate to that....did you smack yer head and go, "D'Oh!" when ya found it... like I always do?

Beeee-yootimus per usual Randy


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I see anudder Camaro on the lift . . .


----------



## kiwidave

Vette came out great! Awesome color! Nice detailing on the 917 with the green through the back and engine detailing on that screaming flat 12 cylinder. The 917K is a classic race car! 600 odd horsepower and then they discovered Turbo chargers and the horsepower nearly tripled for the 917/30.


----------



## WesJY

Sweet porsches!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tomhocars

RM Lousy picture but here I am with my 57.Looks like you were in my garage.Tom


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

The driver with the red helmet realy makes your Cool Vette even Cooler!

Skoal and Gulf...yeah that is a sharp 917 there! White is a great color to show and tell decals. I will definatly be phssssshting some white this summer.

Bob...race cars are Kewl...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Vette & really like the deep chrome rear rims. maybe Sunoco as a sponsor. The Porsche 917 is very striking with the darker colour behind the engine & Skoal on the rocker panels - great design! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 706hemi

nice vette randy, real "weekend warrior" wheels finish it off a treat, take it easy, tony


----------



## bearsox

*Guys ,
i tend just to sit back and observe on alot of these threads lately. That said i have seen loads of terrific work here and on other customs threads. RM never ceases to amaze with the quality i see so i keep thinking one day i gotta get one of his gems. Well today i got a PKG from beautiful downtown Nolensville TN. In it was a fabulous red Camaro body you all have seen here on HT along with a trailer as a bonus ! WOW ! Now the question is does it retire or inspire me ? Can't beat perfection ! Thanks Randy for making all you do and giving me and all of us something to gauk at ! Now i gotta go and wipe the drool from my chin again.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bearsox said:


> Now the question is does it retire or inspire me ?


I appreciate the kind words Bear!!! I hope it inspires ya!!! How can you retire from a fun hobby like this??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The good folks at Snap-On needed another truck build for some exibition runs. Didn't change it up too much. I used that Bill Hall trick on narrowing down the rear wheels on this 4 gear, to get em packed in. Also narrowed down the fronts to get em inside...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You sure are keeping them glasstech guys busy!!! Nice job Randy!! Your striping looks thinner than usual. You using something new?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Complimentary colour scheme, RM and the Falcon has it's front bumper! Nice work again!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bearsox

*Wicked work as allways RM ! I did manage to clear my bench area a tad and start looking at a few old molds and diecasts so you must have stirred me up some more LOL. Who knows perhaps i'll get around to using what i learn from you guys !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## WesJY

DAAAANNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Does Tom Lowe or Wahoo Steve ever look at any of this stuff? Some amazing ideas being executed in all of these builds.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Sltman, It's the same automotive pin stripping, I just took a straight edge and narrowed it down. I want to try some of that fingernail striping RR used, if I can find it.
RL, Yea I got the bumpers on the Falcon. Hope to have here finished up shortly, just another project I been working on.
Blow the dust of Bear!!!...RM


----------



## bearsox

1976Cordoba said:


> Does Tom Lowe or Wahoo Steve ever look at any of this stuff? Some amazing ideas being executed in all of these builds.


*Great point Doba ! Here's a terrific source for them to garner what's hot and what's not as well as look for new ideas.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Can't wait till I retire to try and keep up with you.  Never will happen.
 Another great pair! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bearsox

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Can't wait till I retire to try and keep up with you.  Never will happen.
> Another great pair! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


*Good luck keeping up with him Dave . I'm just enjoying watching the paint and resin fly ! 

Bear :thumbsup:*


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop that pair looks perfect together....very, very nice!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Conversation piece!!!*

I couldn't pass this one up!!! I picked it up at the St.Louis show. Yep it's the chrome blue AFX Nomad, picked it up from a junk box for a dollar...The boys are surveying the damage...










Now you know the rest of the story...Looks like it hit a telephone pole or a bridge head on, maybe crossed the line???...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

I think I got a fender for that ....lemee look see.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is this a Geico/Service King commercial?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Turn it into a sprint car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bill Hall said:


> I think I got a fender for that ....lemee look see.


Bill, The top is cracked too. Don't know if you could blend in the chrome, to hide the crack. The fender might be pretty easy to hang on, just cut it at the hood and door lines. This was a chrome Nomad I could afford,lol...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*63 Delivery*

Got a few GlasTech bodies painted up. I always liked the Falcon body, especially this one. Haven't seen many 63 Delivery's. This one will make a nice little parts runner or drag racer. Thanks to Tom Stumpf Ind. for the chrome work...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bummer on the nomad roof..  Miracles have happened before. Maybe this time??? 

The falcon panel looks awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You have an email add'y for glastech? I want one!!!


----------



## XracerHO

All three Falcon Delivery Projects are AWESOME, really like them all!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very nice surprise project! You do have a nice conversation piece (Nomad) for the right price! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Bill, The top is cracked too. Don't know if you could blend in the chrome, to hide the crack. The fender might be pretty easy to hang on, just cut it at the hood and door lines. This was a chrome Nomad I could afford,lol...RM


'Spose ya could strip it, fix it, and replate it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Na, just wouldn't be as original as it is now...To sell it you'd need a carfax report, documentation, salvage title, etc., or a Booooooozzzza dealer...RM
P.S. I would sell it for $50.00 er less as is, good glass and 2 stickers.


----------



## bobhch

*Jasper Powered & Snap-on.....YEAH BABY!*

Holy Hanah Barbarah Hilltop those Falcon Deliveries are another Groovy GlasTech inovation! Japer Powered makes them twice as cool in Yeller! 

Nice find on the Rare blue chrome Nomad. Just goes to prove that another mans junk is another mans....uuuuum Junk. :freak: Just better junk than most I guess? 


Bob...Doba a Nomad Sprinter LOL That would make it a SprintMad?...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

Nice job on the Falcons RM. Beautiful ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: gp


----------



## partspig

Hey Randel, If you need nomad parts, I have a box full of them. Don't have any chrome bumpers though. If you need a parts body, just drop me a PM.


----------



## kiwidave

More Hilltop beauties!!! Drag version looks great. Go the Fords!!!


----------



## hojoe

Hilltop, those Falcons are AWSOME (I'm a fool for Falcons). Where did you get those bodies? I've got to have one, or two, or three.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! HoJoe, Those bodies are made by GlasTech. I sent ya PM...RM
P.S. Thanks for the offer PP, I'll keeep it mind. Not sure what I'll do with it yet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a Concept Camaro T-Jet body the boys have been working on. Haven't seen many of these around. I put some RRR wheels on this one with a little detail work...RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Where did you dig that body up from? Looks sweet in it's stock form. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Where did you dig that body up from? Looks sweet in it's stock form. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


Thanks RR, It's from GlasTech, just down the road...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Way to go RM!!!! She's a beauty!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

LOOKS GREAT RM !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: gp


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks RR, It's from GlasTech, just down the road...RM


Okay, do they have a site or just brick and mortar??  rr


----------



## XracerHO

Great Looking Camaro & on a T-jet. Great paint selection & execution!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GM should be watching your shop & taking notes. ..RL


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a Concept Camaro T-Jet body the boys have been working on. Haven't seen many of these around. I put some RRR wheels on this one with a little detail work...RM


Nice work on that Camaro . Is that a traxs nomad panel I see on the lift?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good eye there Bruce!!! Yea, it's one of your's I been holding back on. Too many projects...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Bowtie blue Chevy. Very nice!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good eye there Bruce!!! Yea, it's one of your's I been holding back on. Too many projects...RM


I'll have more for you when I come back ..........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I'll have more for you when I come back ..........


Get well quick!!! I wish you the best!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Blue never looked so good...Camaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Randy,

Blue by you! Very nice indeed Mr...I am a slot car builder Fanatic...Hilltop! BZ


----------



## Bill Hall

Very slick Hill!

Blue? You sick er sumpthin'? hahahahahahaha!


----------



## WesJY

Randy !!! come on!! what's with bowties and camaros?? nomad?? 57 chevys?? they are bunch of [email protected]#$%^&* blah blah!!!!! i think its time for mopars now!!!! just kidding !! LOL!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Yellow is back!!!*



WesJY said:


> Randy !!! come on!! what's with bowties and camaros?? nomad?? 57 chevys?? they are bunch of [email protected]#$%^&* blah blah!!!!! i think its time for mopars now!!!! just kidding !! LOL!!
> 
> Wes


My apologies Wes. I've tried to get the boys to build Mopars, they just can't seem to get their hearts into. But if, you want to send a a little motivational cash there way, well just maybe...In the meantime I did pick up a new sponsor I know you gonna love  Mr. Goodwrench and Quick Lube came on board along with Z Max oil lubricants...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's a good sign the economy's picking up!!! I haven't seen the shop that busy in a long time!!! :thumbsup: New sponsor's camaro looks sweet too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You're pushing them boys hard!!! No time for a soda anymore?? :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool! Yep that shop looks real busy! Great choice of sponsors on the Camaro.


----------



## WesJY

Randy - LOLOL!!! I will be waiting for your "new sponser"... and of course that camaro is awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

When does the sale start?  rr


----------



## bobhch

*What a Kewl looker....Yowza!*

Yellow...News Flash Hilltop Raceway builds the Ultimate Z-Max Camaro!  BZ


----------



## yankee_3b

When Tom and Randy start up, you know something good is going to come out it. Two beauts guys! Keep it going!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I accidentally clicked on page 5, so this doesn't apply to this page, but I still stand by my comment.


----------



## XracerHO

Yellow is back in a big way - Great job on the Camaro & really like the big hood ornament! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The shop is sure busy with the Speed Shop & Primed - Falcons, '57 Panel, '55 Pearl & unknown resin bowtie. Can't wait to view the results!! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats very....

yellow!

Nice build Randy...and always more mischief waiting in the wings.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

While the can was still warm, I sprayed another one of those point A to B cars. Z Max stayed with me along with Mopar for sponsorship. Wes sent me these Mopar stickers trying to convert me to Dodge, just don't see it happening.  Z Max will also be sponsoring an S-10 possibly in the near future. That's about it for now...RM


----------



## WesJY

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh!!! as long its a M O P A R !!! I LIKE I LIKE !!!! i think you should do that with charger daytona body i sent you did I??? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Good one ya Wes! Gotta keep these bowtie boys honest! That's some impressive paint work right there RM.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

No way!!! A Mopar in Hilltop garage???  Wes must have sent you some serious *incentive$$$$$* with them stickers!!!! :lol: 

That charger looks great Mr. Randy...I can stripe any direction I want to and it'll look good...Hilltop :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> No way!!! A Mopar in Hilltop garage???  Wes must have sent you some serious *incentive$$$$$* with them stickers!!!! :lol:
> 
> That charger looks great Mr. Randy...I can stripe any direction I want to and it'll look good...Hilltop :tongue:


YYEEAAAHHHHH!!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Nice job on the Mopar :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but noticed you had to encircle it with Chevy's!! Glad to see it did not intimidate your Chevy side!!  :hat:  ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Surrounded by Chevys...hahahahahhaha*

Oooooooooooooooooh nice Red & Yellow paint job on that Mopar Hilltop! :devil: ZMax is looking good once again!!

Bob...any body will do...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one that's been hanging around forever it seems like, still needs the glass put in. I tried to carve out the grill area for a chrome diecast grill replacement. Chrome parts just makes things better, IMO...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now there's some sweet color combo goodness!!!! She came out beautiful Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWWEEEET!!! WHEN ARE YOU GONNA WORK ON A MOPAR!!!!!!!??? 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> SWWEEEET!!! WHEN ARE YOU GONNA WORK ON A MOPAR!!!!!!!???
> 
> Wes


Uh, That's like turning Shrek into a Prince, takes a lot of work!!!  RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, That's like turning Shrek into a Prince, takes a lot of work!!!  RM


LOLOL!

Wes


----------



## slotto

Nice Work my friend!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool stuff . . . and I see a Rustang waiting for 'the treatment'


----------



## eastside johnny

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's one that's been hanging around forever it seems like, still needs the glass put in. I tried to carve out the grill area for a chrome diecast grill replacement. Chrome parts just makes things better, IMO...RM


VERY CURIOUS....where did these sedan bodies come from?......are they available?......etc? They LOOK GREAT!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

EJ, These are Mead Bros. resin bodies. Hopefully they'll be back on line before long...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Randy. I like what you did with the grille and tail lights!


----------



## XracerHO

Excellent work & complimentary colour combinations!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The orange Stock Mustang in the background looks good too. ..RL


----------



## slotto

Hilltop Raceway said:


> My buddy stopped by the track Sunday. Couldn't pass up a photo opp... Some still need finishing, but you get the idea. The red and black Vettes belong to him. Never would have thought it, but this black one is awesome!!! It's actually a black metallic with very nice detail work...RM


I love these Vettes. Who makes them?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Slotto, The good folks at GlasTech made those resin bodies, (Uh, that's me in case your just joining us). They're cast from a JL diecast body. I had to rework the body to fit an AFX chassis...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks Slotto, The good folks at GlasTech made those resin bodies, (Uh, that's me in case your just joining us). They're cast from a JL diecast body. I had to rework the body to fit an AFX chassis...RM


Randy,

Did you know that JL made a diecast of a Vette front end like that on a Nomad?

Blue, Silver with red stripe! Very Cool Sedan and a black top to boot!! You are the man...man.

Bob...love the orange Mustang...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, It was copied after the 1:1 version. http://www.google.com/images?q=1955...=strict&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=21 I had planned to graft a Nomad rear onto it, just got sidetracked with other stuff, Bob...you know how that goes...zilla. RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, Glad you liked the 37. As for Mustang, it's an orginal, it's actually red, must be the lighting. The boys did finish up another S10. The folks a GlasTech give me a discount on these bodies, every little bit helps...RM


----------



## 706hemi

hey randy, cool pro truck man, i like that colour scheme, dzus fastner details look great too, i'm sure kiwi would think so too, he's busy having points added to his slot car liscence!! p.s the hemi boyz wanna know if thats a model of the starship enterprise sitting on the black goodwrench mac tools cabinet in the corner?? (sorry if anyone has aked this question before i missed it!) take it easy, tony


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow RM!!! Sharp painting and decal-ling!! I like them colors!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Oh, and speaking of odd ball background items....




















Did a cow hauler have a mishap on I-24??? I'm gonna have to go back through this thread to see what else I missed!! :lol:


----------



## resinmonger

*A little inspiration*

Here's some more info on the '54 Corvette Nomad.

http://corvettenomad.com/











http://www.corvettefever.com/featuredvehicles/cprp_0410_1955_chevy_nomad_rebuilt/photo_01.html

Gee, I sure hope this doesn't give anybody silly ideas about a body mod... :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


> p.s the hemi boyz wanna know if thats a model of the starship enterprise sitting on the black goodwrench mac tools cabinet in the corner?? (sorry if anyone has aked this question before i missed it!) take it easy, tony


 Tony, Uh, I guess it could be a space ship now that you mention it. It's actually suppose to be a satelite dish that the Nascar boys now use on the tracks. The tool chest is from the Winner's Collection diecast, Pit Row series, it came on there...
Sltman, the cows were kind of a joke because of one of my neighbors. He dedcided he wanted to raise a few cows in his back yard, which kinda p..d of the my other neighbors. So as paul harvey would say, "Now you know the rest of the story"...
Russ, Thanks for the inspirational clips. Also glad to see ya back!!! RM


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey Randy . Would you like some hogs to raise ? Tell that to the neighbors. lololo fcb


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

FCB, No hogs thank you!!! Been slow at the shop lately, too much real world stuff going on...Been trying to work on this ProMod, "706 Hemi" built, Chevy body courtesy of KD Motorsports. I made a few modifications, still trying to decide on a flavor and a sponsor...It'll run a four gear with fender headers, diecast wheels, plus a few add-on's...RM


----------



## kiwidave

More clever paintwork on the S10. Wooooohooooooo, here comes the 57 with a Hilltop twist! KD Motorsports? I like that!!!


----------



## tjd241

*hurry up already... will ya ??*

We wanna see them fender headers... INSTALLED!!!!... Gives us ideas... Nice drag sled Htop!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hill,

Slick and Smooth!

Bob...KD Motorsports and mods, paint, sponsors??? (this is gonna be cool)...zilla


----------



## 706hemi

lookin' pretty trick so far randy, wing exit headers gonna look way cool, hemi boyz packed up some glass for that lil' sweethart last week so keep em' peeled for the mail,


----------



## XracerHO

RM, One wild & low 57 Chevy!! Just about missed the ZMax S10 - great colours!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*In the meantime*

Things been a little slow at the shop due 1:1 stuff getting in the way if you can believe that!!! Still working on the 57, hoping to find a sponsor. In the meantime, I picked up a packaged deal from the auction block. I was mainly interested in the 240Z. I had my doubts, but after removing some globbed glue from the wheel hub, this thing runs sweet. When I first tried it, I thought it had a bent axle, it was so bad. Yea, the pink tires have got to go!!!










I'm hoping I can strip it, to make it look like the one on the right...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Yellow Datsun looks Great, thought you would like the colour!! Yes, can believe that 1:1 stuff getting in the way, have the same problem & wondering what you are going to do with all the other projects!! ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

The yellow/blue 240z is very sweet. THe salvage jog could look pretty nice in the blue sides were to become either red with am orange separation strip or orange with a red or black separation stripe. :thumbsup:

My daughter wonders what's wrong with pink tires? :freak:


----------



## 706hemi

hey randy, nice little projct idea, i did hear though some of the hilltop boys are in touch with their feminine side so maybe the pink boots can stay?!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Nuthin wrong with pink boots...

as long as you have the matching hotpants and tube top


----------



## kiwidave

Can't wait to see some more "Hilltop magic"! Mr Hall I like the way you think!


----------



## bobhch

*Lets introduce the Hill Family to the Family Fued...*



Bill Hall said:


> Nuthin wrong with pink boots...
> 
> as long as you have the matching hotpants and tube top


lol....Bill you just made me remember my old Girlfriend from High School with that tube top mention of yours. 

Bob...Mens favorite Womens top? Survey says #1 Answer "Tube Top"...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After a few minutes in some bleach, she came out pretty good. Didn't even take out the glass. I may wait and find some better chrome bumpers as this looks much better, IMO. I like the stripe idea Russ. Tell your daughter there's nothing wrong with pink, it was made for girls and others  ... RM


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> After a few minutes in some bleach, she came out pretty good. Didn't even take out the glass. I may wait and find some better chrome bumpers as this looks much better, IMO. I like the stripe idea Russ. Tell your daughter there's nothing wrong with pink, it was made for girls and others  ... RM


Wow came out great Randy! I wish I had of known how good those old chrome cars look underneath a few years ago when I dumped them all on fleabay...Oh well live and learn..lol..


Dave


----------



## slotnewbie69

randy,great job strippin the 240!


----------



## bobhch

Randy those are Crisp & sharp! BZ


----------



## videojimmy

the master strikes again!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finally got this one finished up!!! This is a 706 Hemi body courtesy of KD Motorsports. Tony sent me the glass for it, plus another project, so a special thanks goes out to ya guys. I added the scoop and changed up the fender headers, used some jewelry tubes for those. Wheels and wheelie bar are from a diecast. I used MS Word to give my Red Line Oil sponsor, a slight horizontal stretch to fill up the panel. Hope you enjoy the pics...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Speechless . . .


----------



## slotnewbie69

dude i said it before,but that has got to be the nicest car i have seen you do, randy.just phenomonal work,man!


----------



## yankee_3b

WOW!! Remarkable!! Love the fade to black.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't get over the finish on this one.. Talk about a WOW effect!! :freak: That shine looks 2 miles deep!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I hope there ain't no bugs at the track!!! :lol:


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys finally got this one finished up!!! This is a 706 Hemi body courtesy of KD Motorsports. Tony sent me the glass for it, plus another project, so a special thanks goes out to ya guys. I added the scoop and changed up the fender headers, used some jewelry tubes for those. Wheels and wheelie bar are from a diecast. I used MS Word to give my Red Line Oil sponsor, a slight horizontal stretch to fill up the panel. Hope you enjoy the pics...RM


I can not write what just came out of my mouth.. Hank would hang me..WoW!


----------



## XracerHO

Wow, Awesome car & fade paint job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Even have the cables for the parachute. Can't stop thinking we are seeing too much of the primed Aurora 57 Nomad to the left? Maybe the next project! ..RL


----------



## 70ss

Thats one great looking car


----------



## slotnewbie69

what kind of clear is that,randy?future?


----------



## WesJY

.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................I am speechless.............................:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Beautiful work Randy. Outstanding looking car! The side-on pic is a great shot! Can I have it back now???? Just kidding!! Great work.


----------



## tomhocars

RM.Closest I think I've ever been to speechless,I said closest. Best you've done.Tom


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh yeah!!!!!!!!!

This

is

AWESUM

Dude!!!!

:woohoo:

Bob...Burn Rubber not your soul...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, I'll tell the boys you liked it. My plans were to be red on top, white in the middle, and black on the bottom, but plans change. Change is good sometimes...
Newbie, it's all Duplicolor paint, clear lacquer on top, no Future...
Again, Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's...RM


----------



## 706hemi

Randy, you done one great job on this baby, that dougs decal is spot on! in total agreement of coments so far, now go put your feet up and crack open a cold one!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Back to Basics*

Here's the forgotten Matador. The boys decided to try and salvage it. You don't see many 2 door Police cars or Taxi's. AFX must have hired a new guy that week. Anyways the boys decided to strip the police logo's and "pull over please" lights/siren. 









The bumpers were worn so we decided to give a custom crusier look, nothing too fancy. Went ahead and sanded down the factory body mold seams while prepping the body. Started out with a silver base, then mask, added some black, finally a red color separator...










I was able to mask off and keep the chrome grill, re-dotted the headlights. I left the hood pins for that "you sure you wanna mess with me?" look. Added some Hot Wheels 5 spokes for glitter...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super job!!!!! Nothing like a "wax on... wax off" shine!!! Makes me think of the old "It's a Matador!!!" commercial. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Too many "Car of the Year" Candidates RM....*

Awesome awesome builds.... I cannot even *BEGIN* to even *TRY* and keep pace with Ol' Htop... therefore.... I have decided to go fishing instead.


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice classic two-tone! Clever idea on the grill.


----------



## WesJY

Yeah! I agreed with Kiwi!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
You have made some great lookers, but this one is it. What a save of a mediocre looking body. Great color combo! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotto

Dude, that is amazing!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## coach61

Why is it every time I start working on something Randy does one of his awesome jobs and makes me go wow, whats the point I will live vicariously through Randy, less stress.. lol


Dave " To non-talented to work"


----------



## roadrner

Dave,
I think Randy ought to send that Matador to you for the HOHT auctions. That way I can bid and win it. :devil: OFD


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice!yeah,who ever heard of a two door cop car???or taxi?great job randy i think i might have to paint something red today...ppppphhhhssssst!


----------



## XracerHO

Very Nice two-tone, again you took a plain car & turned it into a really amazing custom!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Gotta love it when ya polish up an old turd and find a diamond.


----------



## bobhch

Officer Mat Adors car is looking slick in Silver/Black divided by Red now!!

Bob... "you sure you wanna mess with me?"...zilla :lol:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Shoot throughout the South the ony way the police could catch the smart ones was with unmarked cars. Camaro, Mustang, Monte Carlos etc. Bill just turned it into an unmarked car 

Roger Corrie


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happens up north too. I don't know if the practice is still going on. but I recall about 20 years ago the Mass State Police utilizing seized drug cars for use as unmarked cars. On the western end of I-90 for speed enforcement they used to use a gray Mark VII nicknamed the "Hot Rod Lincoln" and you'd never know it was a Trooper until the lights came on.  

Conn used to have a tractor trailer with a radar gun attached where one of the tail lights in the trailer used to be, and they used an old ford wagon as a radar car too. Them guys were tricky!!! :tongue:


----------



## wheelszk

Hilltop Raceway said:


> After a few minutes in some bleach, she came out pretty good. Didn't even take out the glass. I may wait and find some better chrome bumpers as this looks much better, IMO. I like the stripe idea Russ. Tell your daughter there's nothing wrong with pink, it was made for girls and others  ... RM


Randy what kind of bleach did you use?
Bill


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

wheelszk said:


> Randy what kind of bleach did you use?
> Bill


It's just regular household bleach like the TM uses in the laundry, comes in a gallon jug. Just drop the body in a jar of bleach and the chrome dissappears in a few minutes. Sometimes you may get a stubborn area, but it usually comes right off. Be sure and take the chrome bumpers off before stripping. When you see the chrome gone, take it out and rinse off...This method is basically for original AFX and T Jet chrome type cars. I'm not sure if it will work on the newer stuff...RM


----------



## wheelszk

Thanks


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Please keep this a secret as I like collecting these and stripping em. Here's a few more I've stripped. The yellows are different shades, one light, one dark. I'm still hoping to find a body molded in green someday. Red seems to be the most common. Be sure and watch for these rare cars on the bay, by other sellers!!!  RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice little collection there randy!


----------



## wheelszk

This is the one I just did, a little to long, the blue started to come off.


----------



## slotto

I like the blue on blue and the blue on chrome. Nice collection.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Things tend to slow down this time of year at the shop, but here's a few I've been working on. This is a resin ProStock body the boys painted up. Still got to get some glass installed, chassis mounted, some more detailing...










I'd like to have a 1:1 street rod like this. It's always been a favorite body, along with the Willys. These fat fendered bodies are ugly to some, but I like em. You may remember the one in back, I built a whiles back. This one's running an AFX chassis. Had to do some inside gringing to get her to fit, plus removed the side chassis tabs. Added a custom rear mount and a front screw post also...More prime, putty, and sand work to be done before painting...RM


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!! WHAT A SWEET LOOKING BODIES!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work on the Cobalt. How cool is that stripe!!! Little Austin body looks great dumped with the wheels tucked under.


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

Oooooh boy that K & N is off the hook man! You have a real way of making cars look real and REAL COOL looking too.

Will be neat to see another fat fendered car done up by you again now. I like em also.

Bob...Great job on the orange and white paint -n- detail body...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just when we think you've made your absolute best, you come along with yet another stellar paint job. That K&N is outstanding!!!! The taping of that 2 tone is perfect, and the nail stripe is tiny. It might look wide in macro, but it's prolly only about 1/32 wide!!! Beautiful job RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> and the nail stripe is tiny. It might look wide in macro, but it's prolly only about 1/32 wide!!!


Thanks guys!!! The boys appreciate the kind words. Good eye ther Sltman, that is some of the fingernail striping RR put me on. Thought I'd give it a try...The boys got some color on the Austin, nothing too fancy. The chrome wheels and low stance rumble, should be enough to turn heads. Will try and get it finished up...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!!! That there's a purdy color!!!! Nice choice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Mr. Hilltop,

That color is perfect for that not to long ago primered Body. Looking at this just makes me imagine what it would be like to open up the drivers door on a 1/1 car like this. They just don't build cars with fun body lines like this much anymore.

Bob...Nice side by side, shine by shine slot cars RM...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

What? No hood ornament this time? 






























(j/k looks great as usual! :thumbsup


----------



## roundmound49

*Awesome Bodies*

Where do you get that body at?

Your work is incredible !!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Yea Doba, decided to leave this one as a crusier, not that it couldn't use an ornament.  
RM49, These were some bodies I bought several years ago. I'm just now getting around to this red one. They were made by Racing Legends, as a Gasser body, to resemble the old Jr. Thompson Austin that competed with the Stone Woods & Cook Willys era cars. http://media.photobucket.com/image/...%20ELEM%20CARS/AGSJrThompsonAustinGasser6.jpg
Not sure if they are still available or not...RM


----------



## jph49

Here is the link to Racing Legends, though it doesn't look like much activity has taken place on the site lately.

http://racleg.free.fr/kits.htm


----------



## WesJY

jph49 said:


> Here is the link to Racing Legends, though it doesn't look like much activity has taken place on the site lately.
> 
> http://racleg.free.fr/kits.htm


yeah i have been wanting that dodge viper kit - i was waaayyy too late. 

Wes


----------



## roundmound49

*Racing Legends*

Thanks, for all the info but I can't get an oder page to come up on the site. Guess he is not making anymore?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

roundmound49 said:


> Thanks, for all the info but I can't get an oder page to come up on the site. Guess he is not making anymore?



Here it is on the site but I don't see a way to buy it.

http://racleg.free.fr/pages_kits/austin.htm


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This little fiat is cooooool!!!

http://racleg.free.fr/pages_kits/fiat-500.htm


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> This little fiat is cooooool!!!
> 
> http://racleg.free.fr/pages_kits/fiat-500.htm


Could use a hood ornament, IMO.  RM


----------



## jph49

roundmound49 said:


> Thanks, for all the info but I can't get an oder page to come up on the site. Guess he is not making anymore?


His home page says that activity is suspended for an indefinite period.

His bodies are very nice. Too bad he's not doing them now. But, the fiat would look good with a hood ornament!


----------



## bobhch

http://racleg.free.fr/pages_secondaires/atelier/chassis-drag.htm

Ooooooooooooh man!! BZ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bobhch said:


> http://racleg.free.fr/pages_secondaires/atelier/chassis-drag.htm
> 
> Ooooooooooooh man!! BZ


NO KIDDING!!!!!

What a great idea for a drag racer, or any slot car for that matter.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Could use a hood ornament, IMO.  RM



And I bet you have a little tiny version of the swooshing girl they used to put on those 74 Coupe De Ville's!!!!!!!!!!!:freak:lol


----------



## win43

Cool Austin cruiser. The one on the rack ain't bad either :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks and Glad to see ya back Jerry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Been missing your color posts...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Cobalt & seeing double Austins: one with hood ornament & the other tubbed, Both great creations!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

how do you order from that site?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

VJ, The site is still up and viewable, but doesn't seem to be active. The order page will not come up. I tried to email him from the last address I had, but it was returned. I bought those cars several years ago...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> VJ, The site is still up and viewable, but doesn't seem to be active. The order page will not come up. I tried to email him from the last address I had, but it was returned. I bought those cars several years ago...RM



Too bad.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finally back, I think... Me and the boys decided to take a vacation, (actually the TM decided that). Been trying to catch up all week. Still working on the Cobalt. Got a 4 gear mounted underneath and most of the glass put in. The glass is some thin lexan cut to fit, then glued in place with canopy glue - goes on white, dries clear. I'm in the learning stages of this adventure. Anyways...










Here's a diecast Concept Camaro the boys have been working on also. I've stripped/primed it, changed out the hood scoop and re-arranged the rear wellls so far...RM


----------



## WesJY

DANGGGG!!!! AWESOME CARS!! :thumbsup:

WELCOME BACK!!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Hilltop! I'm liking that Promod! Excellent work on the glass.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Back and better than ever!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nuthin' like a little siesta to simmer the creative juices!

Cool rework Randy...I always appreciate all the subtle little pushes and shoves that go into a custom build.

Please keep us posted on your progress with the canopy glue. I dread custom glass installs, so anything we can add to our arsenal is a plus.


----------



## bobhch

*That Camaro is HOT!!*

Hilltop,

Man you make so many Cool cars. Holy- K&N window (very slick looking!!)

Camaros rock and this one looks like a real Track Terror....Vroooooom, vrooooooom, vroooooooooom Sreeeeeatch!!

Bob...Danks Randy for makin' dis place fun...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


That cut to fit lexan is TRICK!!!!!!!


----------



## mahorsc

WOW you do some amazing work


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch

From drag bug to _cool _Monte, all so good.

Jas


----------



## XracerHO

The K&N Cobalt turned out Great & the Camaro is really taking shape!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey Coach, my driver may get lost. Be looking for him on I/40...Thanks...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey, that's cool... what the heck is it? Looks too short to be an AFX Specialty van... I'm all over the idea of vans to fit standard-wheelbase AFX and MT...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's a resin body the GlasTech guys made. It was cast from a Dodge Custom Hot Wheels color changer body. I shortend it to fit standard AFX chassis's...RM


----------



## joegri

very fresh and inovative there randy. i,m a big fan of cargo vans! got 2 of,em in the backyard!


----------



## XracerHO

RM, so it was a Hot Wheels Van, shortened, cast in resin, mounted, painted & then decaled to finish! Nice job, like the Network too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

It's yellow...and its perfect...go figure!


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

That is a slick van and the front window looks :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great!

The first time I saw one of your vans I knew I had to have one so, I found that color changing van and hacked away, gooped it together for a future casting project. 

The Hooters van was built by Mr. Hilltop of GlasTech inc. Thanks man! When I get this thing molded up I will throw one back at yah...



















Vans are Cool....the HOHT.net is a great idea.

Bob...Vantastic...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Hilltop! Got a mattress in the back??


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent idea randy!!!! Randy sent me one of those vans too, and I got as far as drilling out the lights. Like everything else, the circuit boards have it at a stand still.  Some day RM, it'll get done up!! I love vans!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Very cool Hilltop! Got a mattress in the back??


LMAO!!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Very cool Hilltop! Got a mattress in the back??


Thanks KD, The boys saw this post and well... K&N needed a parts runner, so a little advertising is always good. The boys already had the stickers made up, GlasTech sent over a body for the magnatraction chassis, some leftover cream flavored paint, glass from a Hot Wheels volunteer, and the rest is history...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Vantastic K&N !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Your having too much fun with the Vans. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop you just built another Van to love....love it! BZ


----------



## WesJY

where do you all decals from?? they look so cool!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

One of your finest RM... Simple clean... real nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Another beauty, RM!! Perfect for taking the Cobalt to the track, with tool boxes, etc.!! Sweet job, and I like that cream shade of white!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Another cool van Hilltop! Forgot to ask? Does the Hooters van come standard with extra leaf springs? You know, for a better ride!!


----------



## scratch

Simple and to the point, very nice details.


----------



## slotto

Super kleen K&N van!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I need to get the boys busy on another project...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Me Time*

I finally got the boys back to work, nothing to strenuous to start out with. This old Capri rolled into the shop needing a sponsor...











Decided to go ahead and do a color change, 13 just doesn't seem lucky...
Thanks to Z Max, Shell, Fram, and NGK for coming aboard...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi There :wave:
Glad to see the boys are back at work! The capri looks sweet! Cant wait to see whats next!

Larry


----------



## coach61

I still reallly like that Green. Should go out and spray mine at something.. lol.. Nice work again Randy.


dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ditto on the color!!!! The boys are back in town!!!! :woohoo: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

RM.Alright now,enough.


----------



## bobhch

HEY Hill,

The color from dark hood to light and then the body changing to sparkly metal flake green gives this Capri a whole new look. Wha-lah Ala Kazam.

Bob...call me a banana and turn me into bread...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Randy, 
Another sweet one! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Great improvement to the Capri but don't racers have an unlucky superstition about Green race cars! This one is green metal flake but no teaser car.
Great work as usual! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Randy!! Lots of 1:1 Capri race cars down here! Your #4 car looks like what I'd see at the track!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Great improvement to the Capri but don't racers have an unlucky superstition about Green race cars! This one is green metal flake but no teaser car.
> Great work as usual! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


Thanks guys!!! Maybe that what's wrong with Dale Jr., wrong color!!! RM


----------



## 706hemi

hey randy, 

another superb finish, i like those style afx wheels to, 

they always tried to compare the capri to the mustang here in the u.k, never quite saw it myself, great car though nonetheless, i put a 3.1 v6 in the one i had (i think i've bored people somewhere with this story before) it ran pretty well

take it easy, tony


----------



## Bill Hall

That ole can of green still sprays? ...thought it died of loneliness...LOL! I always liked the Capri! Nice job as always.


----------



## WesJY

Randy - missed this one.. nice color man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Yea, still got a little green left Bill...yellow too...:tongue::tongue:
Also please make a note: most of my cars and color schemes are usally fictional, not intended to replicate any 1:1 car, same as the shop is fictional. Now for most of the time, I'm real, I think???  RM


----------



## resinmonger

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


WOW, Randy! This Capri is awesome looking! While some might say there was never a Capri racer that looked like this, I say this is how a Capri racer _should_ look! You hit it out of the park on this one!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Plus, it has a drool factor (DF) of 110! And, the Army Corps of Engineers classifies anything over DF 100 as a 100 Year Flood! I'm just sayin'


----------



## joegri

diggin the boxed fenders on the "sexy europian" yer builds open my eyes as to what can be done! very catchy i likes


----------



## ParkRNDL

LOVE that car. never thought of changing the original Aurora colors... looks great that way!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am always afraid to change colors but you may have changed my mind. Great looking ride!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Ol Yeller*

Finally got Ol' Yeller finished up. AFX chassis with some Vincent wheels, body by GlasTech, painted by the boys. Decided to take a few laps...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet :thumbsup:

Did you paint the slots in the rim or Dremel them out?


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work RM! Paint work is superb!!


----------



## WesJY

Sweet!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


> Sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you paint the slots in the rim or Dremel them out?


Those are Vincent wheels, come with the slots in em. I used a brass rod for the front axel, so they just push on. Probably need a little black on the center, dang camera shows everything...RM


----------



## bobhch

[/QUOTE]

Hilltop,

Another Vette by you...another BAM Super Duper build. Way to go man & this thing is as nice as they come.

Hello Yellow...VERY COOL BEANS!

Bob...Go the Chevys...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful job RM!!!!!!!!! You make yellow appealing!!! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Those are Vincent wheels, come with the slots in em. I used a brass rod for the front axel, so they just push on. Probably need a little black on the center, dang camera shows everything...RM


Niiiice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

man that's sharp. i've never been a huge fan of very early Vettes, but you made that one look really good...

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

Yellow is your color & on yellow lane, Great Job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice stance. ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

Thet call him mellow yellow - sweet paint job on an awesome body! The boys at the shop and those guys at Glastech do nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, the kind words are very much appreciated!!! I'll be sure and tell the boys ya'll approve...RM


----------



## slotto

Nice Vette. Great paint!


----------



## joegri

i hav,nt caught up to this vette yet. i,m still thinkin bout that capri!! the vincents with the brass centers look boss!and the trak too! randy i,ve been tinkering with brass tubing and a body pin for front axels makes em an independent front. i think the windshield really sets off the build nice i likes !!!


----------



## videojimmy

another sweet car from the Randy Man


----------



## scratch

:thumbsupn the 'Vette, can't miss there . . .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a Batjet resin I redone for ClydeOmite, Filled in a lot of pin holes, reworked the windshield, odd & in stuff, I hope he liked it. We done a little trading on this one...Clyde said he has since painted the spoiler black and maybe the rear panel...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a Batjet resin I redone for ClydeOmite, Filled in a lot of pin holes, reworked the windshield, odd & in stuff, I hope he liked it. We done a little trading on this one...Clyde said he has since painted the spoiler black and maybe the rear panel...RM


Hill you made that stang look good. ClydeOmite is enjoying this one for sure!

BZ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job guys!!!! Nobody does yellow like the boys!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Dang it! I need to grow more thumbs! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Very slick Randy!

Simply clean and shiny...with no small effort I'm sure. Wunner how that 'Vette body would fit a dinosaur...er...T-jet?


----------



## fat mack

nice cars


----------



## kiwidave

Go the Fords!! Woooooohoooooooo!!!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Zmax, the great sponsor! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## win43

nice YELLOW cars Randy


----------



## tjd241

*On behalf of the I.D.D.C.*

.... (Interstellar Dog Dish Commission)... I hereby sanction this build as completely cool and awesome. :thumbsup::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys and Commisoner Dave!!! RM


----------



## joegri

there is something bout a hilltop paint work that gets me wishin i could like that. the smilin clyde mustang is freeesh for sure. but that damn capri. nice work hilly.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just messing around here. Thought I'd try some stickers on a Lifelike Concept Camaro. I put some mounts in to run an AFX chassis...It could use one of those Rolex style wings on the back...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Lookin good there, Randy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## WesJY

Wow. didnt know that Lifelike makes them! Looking good! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool - I had heard LL was making a new Camaro but this is the first I have seen it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Major improvement! Sticker choice and placement really work, and I really like how you have it hunkered down over the AFX chassis. Nice!!


----------



## resinmonger

Sweet work, Randy - you dressed her up real nice.

The Camaro is on the Walther's list:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-909

They gots a Musclestang to go with it too:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9098

The big dilema is: Get two T Chassis cars or wait until Bud and/or Lucky Bob sells the bodies?


----------



## plymouth71

*hmmm*

Don't you mean Rust Stain? :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*Take an axe to me will yah....OUCH!*

Don't let anything happen to that Sweet looking #5. If someone tries to hurt it just fly a Remote Control airplain into thier.....Bleep.....lol

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...er 5 is alive&FROM=LKVR5&GT1=LKVR5&FORM=LKVR4

Bob...Hilltops #5 is alive...zilla


----------



## WesJY

resinmonger said:


> Sweet work, Randy - you dressed her up real nice.
> 
> The Camaro is on the Walther's list:
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-909
> 
> They gots a Musclestang to go with it too:
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9098
> 
> The big dilema is: Get two T Chassis cars or wait until Bud and/or Lucky Bob sells the bodies?


NO MOPAR!??? no charger or challenger??? jeez!

Wes


----------



## concretepumper

* Awesome shop Diorama! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *


----------



## kiwidave

Nice chassis swap! Would make for a fun racer!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

concretepumper said:


> * Awesome shop Diorama! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *


Hey Concrete!!! Thanks and glad to see you come over to the good side!!!  We do some of the diorama stuff too, plus landscaping, paint and body work, same as you guys. There's a bunch of cool shops over here also. I'm always over on your side of town looking for ideas!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow randy some great stuff there!


----------



## Bill Hall

The pinnacle of fitment and stance...wow...great eye Randy!

Snug as a bug fer sure!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! Now here's one you'd see on Pinks All Out, Pass Time, or maybe your local dragstrip... About the cheapest way to get some heavy meat on the back, was to cut the wells and put in a Ford 9" rear end, as a lot of 1:1 cars were hogged out...RM


----------



## resinmonger

That's a sweet looking Falcon Van, Randy. Sometimes you just gotta make room for the meats! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Rolls

Crisp, clean, white and swift is how she looks to me. The boys have done some fine work on that panel. Like the contrast of the green one in the back outfitted more tame vs. the 9" and drag slicks on ******. Nice!!


----------



## WesJY

Cool looking falcon wagon!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

nice longroof! is that a resin cast, or did you add the roof yourself? i would LOVE to figure out some tricks for doing wagon conversions, maybe even go the whole nine and fill in the door lines and scribe new 4-door ones. there's a TON of JL/AW/Dash cars begging to be wagons. dunno if my modeling skills will ever get to that point, tho...

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

Shop has been putting out some GREAT cars from Zmax Stang , New LL Camaro to two Falcons - excellent work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hear ya Rick. I've been dreaming of the day I can get away with that sort of stuff. I love wagons and panels!!!!

Nice job as always Randy!!! The falcon is a tricky bear to get the wheelbase right on. The truck hole is the best spot for the axle, but then the tires don't touch the track. I have one of these resins and have been tinkering with it for a while. I think modified axle holes are in it's future!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's a resin body from the guys at GlasTech. The bottom is a Dash Falcon and the top was cast from a diecast... RM


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup::thumbsup:nice rides


----------



## bobhch

Love the white on that cool body with those decals...and, and,...etc 

Bob...the rear wheels cut in job is great Mr. Hilltop man!...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Great looking Falcon wagon! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Cool looking Falcon race car! Looks good white and just the right amount of sponsors! Does it need a blower?????


----------



## 706hemi

falcon wagons looking real good randy, i like the radius arches, the camaro concept was killer too, nice one, take it easy


----------



## scratch

Reminds me of, "big fat tires and everything," sort of refrain:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Waiting to see the JEGS Camping World truck from this weekend. 

It's yellow... :hat: 

It has JEGS sponsorship... :hat:

So, 1 + 1 = gotta build it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Makes you sick*

I was looking through some old pics last night, thought you guys might like this or get sick as I did:
Here's an ol Chevelle I reworked for a guy. The Body was in pretty good shape, just needed a little love and hard work...










After several weeks of hard work after regular work hours, she was looking pretty good...











After several more weeks of enjoyment, she was sitting in the barn with a combine. Apparently the combine got on fire and you see the ruins. Did you notice the 57? He was going to bring it to me next, never made it..RM


----------



## DesertSlot

That's a real tragedy! The Chevelle was hot! (Before the fire.)


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ouch. That hurt. My first car was a '70 like that... never looked that good, though...

--rick


----------



## Rolls

That musta been a roller coaster ride for all involved. Sad ending, though. Such a beautiful body, those 70 Chevelles...


----------



## Bill Hall

*Misery loves company*

Well Randy looks like you and I are in yet another club together...:freak: I know first hand how something like this feels. Some of the gang may remember this...










Les and I had been friends since fifth grade. When he asked me to restore his "ragmaro" I was somewhat reluctant because someone else had started on it... but I chose to help a buddy out... ya know?

On again off again for three years, initially in his dad's logging truck barn and the final year in my shop. Les was a great sport. He did all the nasty grunt work, did all the time consuming leg work to run stuff down, and bought every thing I asked him to buy...he was the IDEAL customer! 

She popped out of my shop in the spring ready for the first car show and was chosen to made her debut in our annual heritage festival parade piloting the Queen. Not 100 point car....but close enough to fool ya. 

When I reach the end of the road, I'll easily remember this as one of my best efforts as far as looks, performance and over all ride. I came back from vacation that summer and my mom said you better call Les, he's been trying to reach you...










You can also see the 66 'stang I did for him too...

We cried like school girls...no really!....we did.

Other than routine service, I havent touched a car since.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes, I remember the Camaro very well, was tough to look at it!!! That reminded very well of the Chevelle. It's all the work you put into something to get it just right, adjusting and realigning, this and that, all gone if a flash, much less the money spent...RM


----------



## WesJY

AWW MANNN that's so sad!! i would be so sick for weeks if that happened to me. 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The cars can be replaced some will say, - but not really. Cars with that kind of loving restoration work in them have soul, and that is irreplaceable.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Total bummer Randy!!!! I hate seeing stuff like this, and I remember seeing the ragmaro while digging through the archives.  What makes both of these cases exceptionally sad, was not only was the said work of art destroyed, but another victim was in the cross hairs too. All of my good cars were lost by my own stupidity.... but at least they survived.


----------



## kiwidave

Tragic on all counts!!


----------



## joegri

wow what a mess! but think about it for a sec. those cars were built, wrecked ,saved,and went out in a ball of flames!! great resto both.what a way to go .don,t leave nothin for,em to work on.gone but not forgotten.but best of all nobody got hurt.now randy and bill carry on makin the best ho cars for us to see.


----------



## DesertSlot

Oh man. I had a red 68 SS ragtop in HS. (with hidden headlights!)


----------



## DesertSlot

This is just like the Camaro I had in HS. I wish I would have kept it!


----------



## bobhch

My friend from High School still has his 71 El camino and has added 3 more Chevies to his collection. He has put TONS of work into them and I Helped (a little now and then). If anything were to happen to the Caminios or 68Camaros I would cry too.

Just had a phone conversation from Dan telling me he just finished putting on new rear quarters on his 68 Camino and totaly replacement of the box area also last week. He is getting ready to repaint it in the future. I asked him are you going to paint it differently this time?...NOPE.  

Sold My 70 Nova years ago. I get to go to shows with Dan now and then. His 70 El Camino is part of our memories as we had alot of fun driving around in it and going places. Old Muscle Cars are REAL!!

Bob...burned Cool CARS. What a sad, sad, sad story...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Wow. Thats gotta hurt. I remember not too long ago I came across a story on the net of a guy who was at work and his Camaro got destroyed. His wife could not explain to him over the phone what had happened as she was so distraught.










This is what caused the Damage
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.











It had rolled down the hill beside the homestead and landed on the car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one of those freak ouch's!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Sold My 70 Nova years ago.


Sold mine years ago too, Bob...You and me both wish we had ours back...zilla!!! Oh man do I wish I had this car back.  I found this old picture, wish I had more pics. You can tell the time period with rear end all up in the air. Look close and you can see the Hooker add on's... Forest Green with black vinyl, 350, 4 speed, pos unit, Cragers, Mickey Thompson rears...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Time to get back to work. Can't remember if I posted this or not??? It's been hanging around for a while, just needed finishing. One of those you don't know if you like it or not, then it kinda grows on you  , anyways...RM


----------



## WesJY

aww man.. sublime green on POS chevy?????? sublime green is for MOPAR only!! just kidding!!! LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Looks good? Looks freaking awesome!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

resinmonger said:


> Looks good? Looks freaking awesome!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


OKKK I take it back!! it's a BADA$$ car!! Happy now??? LOL!!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Wes, I am happy! You da man!!! :thumbsup:

Always glad to provide silliness... :freak:


----------



## roadrner

All those non MOPAR cars need all the help they can get. :devil:


Looks great Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

resinmonger said:


> Wes, I am happy! You da man!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Always glad to provide silliness... :freak:


LOLOL!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's the other "Little Red Wagon"!!! The boys used a Bad Dawg Traxs body on this build. We went ahead and filled in the bumper gaps for a solid body look. I cut the glass from an AFX Nomad, might as well stay with the red theme.. Also dechromed the sides, shaved the door handles...RM


----------



## resinmonger

*Rockets Red Glare*

Man o man, that is one fast looking car - like a red rocket! Love the styling changes - if it ain't making you go faster, remove it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Righteous!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!

Wes


----------



## Rolls

RM, what is the finish on that? Is it highly polished resin, exceptionally well executed paint, or the magical "goop"?? It is really something to look at!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Rolls said:


> RM, what is the finish on that? Is it highly polished resin, exceptionally well executed paint, or the magical "goop"?? It is really something to look at!


Thanks Rolls, After prepping the body by sanding and priming, I used some red duplicolor spray can paint, with clear sprayed on top to seal the detail work. I also use the "illusion" setting on my camera... ...RM


----------



## XracerHO

RM, your playing Red Light - Green Light with the 57 Chevy & Camaro - Great work on both of them!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Up Noth, the Nova was badged by Pontiac as Acadian & talked dad into a Canary Yellow 72 with black interior. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Smoooooooooooooth Chevy! Top class finish as always!


----------



## tjd241

Ya could shave in it I tell ya. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

somethin bout a hilly paint job that mesmotizzes me. pass the smelling salt. very fresh hilltop !


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's the other "Little Red Wagon"!!! The boys used a Bad Dawg Traxs body on this build. We went ahead and filled in the bumper gaps for a solid body look. I cut the glass from an AFX Nomad, might as well stay with the red theme.. Also dechromed the sides, shaved the door handles...RM


One of Bruce's best BODs. Great looker Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: May have to steal your idea and do one for myself too.  Dave


----------



## pshoe64

I bet you see yourself smilin' in the ocean deep finish.

I LIKE!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

*Boom outa the park 57 smoothed........out.......yeah!!*



WesJY said:


> aww man.. sublime green on POS chevy?????? sublime green is for MOPAR only!! just kidding!!! LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


LOL.....Sublime Mopar freak...LOL.....just kidding  (sorta)...Looks good Randy and the blue flames by Rob are setting it off like fireworks on the 4th!! BOOM BABY!

Whooooah a red 57 wagon by TRAXS.....57s rock and in Shinney Hiney Red!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...the silver accent detail adds just the perfect touch...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I don't mind doing a little advertising... I think RL worked on a couple of these Transformer bodies. The boys put a 4 gear under this one. The fenderwells work out pretty good...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh goodness!

That fits nice...really sharp.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a little Ranchero the boys have benn working on. I took one of the GlasTech Deliveries and cut the back roof off. When I cut the roof off, I lost the rear post, Doh!!! So, I made a toneau cover from a CD case, JB'd he in after painting. Also had to fab a rear glass from a CD case. Now I need to find another diecast donner for a replacement windshield, when I cut it, she cracked. These things are as tempormental as a 1:1 car...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Straight and clean,

Wow...that's a classic for sure!


----------



## Rolls

Transformer is wild on that 4-gear! Looks like the body was formed over that chassis. You can't even tell it's a slot car, either, with that long front overhang and low, low body. Slick!

Diggin' the Falcon, too. Looks good stock. Really takes me back to it's era. Sweet!


----------



## joegri

fresh lil falcon/ranchero there randy likin the skinney tire treatment.what bill said,


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic metallic blue Ranchero & Sideswipe (transformer) looks great, think it was based on the Mercedes SLR McLaren, sure sits nice & low!! Hope you drilled out the four exhaust pipes. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's good to see the boys busy again!!! That transformer is cool, but the ranchero is awesome!!! The guys at Glasstech kick major butt!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DAMN!! ford chevy ford chevy ford chevy blahhhh .. I am tired of being a minority here!! WORK ON DAMN MOPARS NOW!!!! Just kidding !! LOL!!

Nice falcon jeez.. whoooppeeeooo.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

ford chevy ford chevy .. its like a soap opera show!! so much drama!!! 

Ok i am fine.. LOL.

Wes


----------



## vaBcHRog

Very Cool it looks like it could use some stretchen to LWB size


----------



## resinmonger

That is one way cool Ranchero! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

You ned to do a MOPAR before WES experiences spontanious combustion... :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Does the transformer turn into a Tyco?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
RL - I'll run it by Midas, should be under warranty.
Wes - If I can find a Dodge worth working on, well maybe...
Roger - The body is sandard length T-Jet, the top is from a 64 diecast. That 
may be the illusion/distortion your seeing. I used that top, makes it
easier to paint without glass. I'm lazy... 
Tex - Sorry this stays as an AFX 4 gear, maybe in the next life form. 
Note: These are not real cars, only interpretations...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

NTxSlotCars said:


> Does the transformer turn into a Tyco?


In yer dreams


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys also orderd one of the P64 Chevy's. They looked too good to pass up on. Started doing some prelimanries to smooth things out plus a little prep work. Went ahead and removed the bumpers, door handles, license plate holder, and shaved the chrome (after all that work you done Paul). After chatting with the good folks at M&M, out on the west coast (Bill Hall), the windows will also be cut and refitted hopefully...RM
P.S. Who else orderd one, let us see it ???


----------



## Bill Hall

Well I never exactly said that the window thing was a gimmee...LOL...But there's enough meat around the frames to screw it up at least twice.


----------



## scratch

Sure like that garage, you can make me one if you wish; course would have to be 1/32 : )

Jas


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> .... Went ahead and removed the bumpers,* door handles*, license plate holder, ...


Is this one of those 'Luke Duke' doors?

Smoothe work dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

randy!! you are working on plymouth??? whooooaaaahhh.. 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome job on the Falcon Ute! Love that color! Chevy Panel van is gonna be cool. Looks great already!!


----------



## pshoe64

I like the smoothie look! Streamlined:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Transformer, Falcon and now a panel....oh boy! 

Will be neat to see this Panel as it is already taking on the Hilltop form of change as we speak...nice smoothie!

Bob...older fender trucks are cool...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Keep them coming!  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still working on the panel, but in the meantime, the good folks at K&N needed a little extra help for carrying all those filters to swap shows. With special thanks to guys over at GlasTech, the boys worked up this little trailer...RM


----------



## joegri

that shortened up van looks fresh! trailer aint bad either.nice job hilly!


----------



## Rolls

K&N is a perfect sponsor for that - their logo carries across from the van to the trailer beautifully! The van and the trailer look just right. Using different wheels on the trailer sure does work, too! Those K&N boys will be haulin' in style!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sharp lil trailer Randy!!! I likes it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Love the Tjet wheels on the trailer. Fits perfect.

Tjets are used to being towed. :lol:


----------



## WesJY

SHARP LOOKING TRAILER!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Is that what K&N uses to bring the cash down to the shop? :tongue:

Sweet rolling stock ya got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool K&N combo. Nice looking 57 on the lift!


----------



## resinmonger

Dig that trailer! Sano! :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Nice trailer, ready for transport.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again Guys!!! Here's another update. The panel is taking a little longer than expected but, you just can't rush. The boys got the windows cut out and finally got some paint layed down, will need to do a little more sanding and body work. The front pan needs a little massaging. Also need to let the chassis boys adjust the ride height...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Shaved and smoothed!!! Looking real good already!!!


----------



## joegri

glad to see that the shop has managed to stay busy.but that stack of money with the googley eyes keeps staring at me!


----------



## bobhch

Hey Hill,

Been away for a bit and BOOM a K&N trailer....whoah baby! Looks Fantastic with the matching van!!

Bob...this panel is going to be Wicked too...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Excellent K&N combo and the Panel is really taking shape!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## scratch

That bug is one nice build.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I think I'm through with Ol Smoothie. She looks kinda funky in this stage...










But when you get her lowered, put on some new shoes, custom lettering and a little black, she comes arounds. The boys dedcided it was about time they had their own shop truck...










Found some red plastic for the glass. Went ahead and reworked the front pan for a smoother flow to the fenders. Probably need to cut the rear axels, just want to make sure I stay with this wheel set up...










After shaving the tag holder, I decided to inset the tag in the rear pan. Added some FlowMasters out the back. Special thanks again to Paul over at P64 Creations for the panel. Hope ya'll likes it...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Randy
You and the boys should be very proud of your new shop truck! :thumbsup: The stance is perfect, and all the subtle changes are killer! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## slotto

Mighty! How did you get such a straight perfect black line? is it tape?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

How'd you like to be THAT GUY who ends up low-siding the nose on a parking stop at the local Auto Zone? :freak:

Looks killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

wow that is 1 fresh shop ride !! you did an excelent job on ,er.personally i liked how the grille came out(that must have been chalenging to get the red inbetwix the chrome)and of course exhaust! i can here it thumpin from here. nice job man i love it.


----------



## pshoe64

Incredible! That is one fantastic finish. Love the logo!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## resinmonger

That's a Shop Truck! Looking sweet with the red/white two tone. Everybody will know who is rolling in for parts or grub. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

So, the first gauntlet is thrown. What will Billius counter with? Inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## Rolls

Sub-zero!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

The Shop truck is awesome. Colors, custom decals, twin pipes, red glass, It all works! Impressive build!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful job Randy!!!! You really know how to drive the boys to achieve perfection... I hope they can drive that panel that well!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Red, White, and Cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Red, white, great colors, and no worries of greasy hand prints.
Does anyone ever get their hands dirty in that shop????

(I think the dirtiest hands ever in that shop was probably Sparky's,
and that was from the long drive with that greasy steering wheel.
Wait, that is grease on the steering wheel right? I mean, that grime
won't hardly scratch off. Wait, you got a burger and fries in the 
drive thru on the way. eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww )


----------



## WesJY

Sweet TRUCK!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, the panel went from funky to COOOL in a hurray!! Impressive build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the kind words guys!!! 
Slotto, it's pen stripping tape I cut downtape. Just start on one corner, kinda pull, stretch, and lay all in one process from one end to the other...RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
It always amazes me how much sharper a simpler custom looks. Two colors, some pin stripping and a decal. Pure perfection! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

that panel is pretty darn cool... the two-tone looks just right on it...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys have been admiring these cool Hot Rods from B & T Interprises...These things are pretty dang cool if you ask me, I'm jus saying!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Couldn't agree more!! Gotta get me some of those!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh boy, I do see some serious customizing potential there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the doggie dishes on the boot hill gang car!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Those cars are sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd like to give a special thanks to Rick over at Corner Texaco for hooking me up with the guys from AC Delco. I had to have one of those clocks!!! These things are too cool!!! Hey guys, it's quitting time!!! Thanks bud...RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy, 
Starting already? Can't wait to see your magic on this one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

Your Hilltop Customs panel realy came out Sharp Randy! You tapped it just right for late night after work hours fun time driving....cool :thumbsup:

These Tom and Bob bods should be fun to watch you mess around with. They are incredible as they sit right now!

Bob...AC Spark plug clock fan...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sniff...sniffle...  So 10:10 is gone? Aw, rats!!! Nice new clock RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sniff...sniffle...  So 10:10 is gone? Aw, rats!!! Nice new clock RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


heh heh, that clock looks familiar. awesome. :thumbsup:

besides, the new clock says it's quittin' time. let's go get a beer.

--rick

edit: oops, i somehow read SCM's post before Randy's. no prob... glad to see someone else using it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Had a little Hot Rod reunion today for a few good friends. They brought their cars by to show off. My good friend at Park Lane Hooter's supplied the freshments as the gals kinda showed off too!!! Me and the boys like Hooter's!!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool RM! Hooray for........ Hot Rods!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That stack of money got an eyeful!!!! Dang!!!  :lol:


----------



## resinmonger

OK. I'll ask what everybody really wants to know. Where did those Hooters Girl figures come from? :thumbsup: :thumbsup::hat: :hat:


----------



## ParkRNDL

resinmonger said:


> OK. I'll ask what everybody really wants to know. Where did those Hooters Girl figures come from? :thumbsup: :thumbsup::hat: :hat:


i think i found one of them...

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Preiser-HO-28124-Lady-Undressing-p/pre-28124.htm

lol.

it's CRAZY what you can get from Preiser. pretty sure i have seen a set of, shall we say, ladies of the night... a set of nude sunbathers... and recently, though i'm not sure this was from Preiser, i saw a set of pole dancers...

--rick

edit: just did a quick search--that last item is manufactured by Merten. i won't post a link here, but it comes up pretty easy on a Google search if you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## bobhch

*Looks like some fun times...*

Hey Hill...lift your... top,

Cool it's a Hooters party!! :hat:

Bob...very cool rods...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*uhhh....*

Don't remember getting the Lakester Club meeting memo.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It was just a bunch of locals getting together at the last minute...But your welcome to come visit anytime!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's Merc update: Finally got most of the paint stripped off... This is some tough paint...I had to call in Haz Mat after some of the boys complained of dizzyness. We may just go with some stickers, call it done...










Also finished up a 240Z body I got from Honda Interprises. Yea it was a wreck, but I kinda knew that already, Doh!!! Stickers were from Brownie. I need to find some replacement glass...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sharp 240z! Cain't wait to see how the pink Merc turns out.


----------



## Rolls

Saa-moooottthhhh! That Z looks great. Love the color combo, and it'll look great on light track surfaces or dark. 

Tell the boys to be careful handling that Mercury. EPA is all over anything that has mercury in it!


----------



## resinmonger

I'd race 500 miles for a Camel... Nice build, Randy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Time to paint....catch the fever!*

Hilltop,

Well after seeing all your hard work here, it is time for me to head out to the garage for some Phsssssssssssssssssht-ing fun times myself on this beautiful day here in Nebraska.

An orange 240Z with yellow decals. Great color combo Hilltop and the Mercury is ready for you to have some fun, fun, fun with now.

Bob...going to go spray stuff right now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! And it showed up in how many pieces?? :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! And it showed up in how many pieces?? :lol: :tongue:


That's what I was expecting!!! Oddly enough, I don't guess he raced these bodies.  ... RM


----------



## WesJY

I love orange colors!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

All the Hot Rods look Great, the money stack got cross eyed, the 240Z looks Good & waiting for the Merc!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dizzynes, sure the boys weren't smoking the sponsor's product?   ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

That 240 is arguably one of best styled HO bodies ever made.

You sure didnt hurt it none Randy...not too overboard with just the right amount of flash...

sitting pretty!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*New Band Saw!!!*

Check this out guys!!! The boys just got in a new toy from Gunn Enterprises, located over on the diecast side of town, just off Frontage Road!!! After getting her uncrated, the boys are checking out all the details on this bad boy. I like those big safety on/off switches and the big wide table, just the right height!!! Thanks Gunn...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's a great looking bandsaw!!! Nice work Gunn!!!
So, is this gonna be a woodworking thread now?


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
You know what's great about your pix, the extra details. Great to show the shipping crate pieces there in the background. Now let's see how they move that heavy POS to the spot.  

Great one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

You planning on making a woody, RM? :lol: Nice job yet again gunn!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . . So, is this gonna be a woodworking thread now?


 
I think I'd laugh my ass off if one of the guys was making a little birdhouse in the background of one of these pics some day. :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

why not make a birdhouse slot car?? 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Bird, bird, bird...bird is the word*



1976Cordoba said:


> I think I'd laugh my ass off if one of the guys was making a little birdhouse in the background of one of these pics some day. :tongue:


:lol: Oh man Doba I now have this belly tickling laugh from my insides....RALMAO



WesJY said:


> why not make a birdhouse slot car??
> 
> Wes


Now with Wes throwing in this birdhouse slot car idea for Mr. Hilltop...hahahahaahahahahahaha you guys made my day. 

Nice Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw gun!! Very cool, cool, cool indeed...

Bob...hey look we got some scrap crate wood guys...zilla


----------



## joegri

those boyz better get checked out on that thing fore they lose a finger! the shops on HT are blowin my mind lately. randy can you make me a purple martin bird house? thanx.


----------



## tjd241

*Tell me 'Doba... How could you not have you not heard???*



1976Cordoba said:


> I think I'd laugh my ass off if one of the guys was making a little birdhouse in the background of one of these pics some day. :tongue:


----------



## gunn

i like the bird house idea..lmao
looks great in your shop. now you can make zoomies - headers- and roll cages.
later gunn


----------



## resinmonger

*Randy's got a Gunn...*

...Built tool that is. Have to echo the comments on the shipping crate debris. Randy, you always go the extra mile on the detail front. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Seems like Bob Zilla could use a saw like that. It'd make modding HorrorClix way faster... :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Here We Go*

Trying to keep up with Bob...the beer man...zilla, is a tough chor, but "Here We Go"!!! Nothing fancy, just a service van... RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Pete McKay

Two words. Riding. Lawnmower.


----------



## bobhch

*I am the Walrus...koo, koo, ka, Choooooooo*

That is Super Cool Bud!!

Bob...Nooooooooo your the beer man...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

So the Pepsi Machine does have a special beer selection!!! The root beer ain't soda!! Good thinking!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Forget the beer!!! Where is the birdhouse slot car??? 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pete McKay said:


> Two words. Riding. Lawnmower.


Thanks guys!!! Also, I'm lost on these 2 words??? RM


----------



## joegri

always somethin fresh goin on at the hilltop! thats why i like to drop in for a look see. i,m always surprised!!!


----------



## win43

Cool van :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great van! Where did you get that Datsun bod that's sitting on the rack from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Great van! Where did you get that Datsun bod that's sitting on the rack from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


It belonged to my buddy, It's a resin cast Rokar/Lifelike. I sent an original to Bruce, he's gonna cast it up, so keep watching...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Van is cool! Is there a 'Beer war' coming? Z car is very cool. Looks fast standing still. Great looking racer!


----------



## XracerHO

Just a little lime in the Coconut - No, Bud. Nice clean crisp Van from the Hill!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Waitng for the Merc. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Waitng for the Merc. ..RL


The boys have been keeping this one under cover RL. It's coming along, just a few modifications, probably be a color change.. It looked too cool to start with!!!...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

COol beans!!! This is my other favorite page!!! (143)


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> It belonged to my buddy, It's a resin cast Rokar/Lifelike. I sent an original to Bruce, he's gonna cast it up, so keep watching...RM


Great! Bring them on Bruce. Have a few LL chassis that need bodies!  Are you gonna cast it to fit other chassis as well? Dave


----------



## resinmonger

Sweet lookin van, Randy. Those GlasTech vans give you a great starting point. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Love the under a cover teaser! :hat: :freak:


----------



## joegri

c,mon man yer killin me. lets see whats under there!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Great! Bring them on Bruce. Have a few LL chassis that need bodies!  Are you gonna cast it to fit other chassis as well? Dave



I did notice that the Tyco swb ( narrow ) and the AFX magnatraction So is there interest in other chassis mounts ?


----------



## scratch

Way to go on the van:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The good folks at Matco Tools needed a retro van for couple of parades coming up. Gotta keep up with Snap-On...In fact we found one of the old Snap On Promo vans to work with... RM


----------



## videojimmy

sweet!


----------



## Rolls

So many tiny details that look just right. And the red glass looks perfect with the Matco logo. Love it! Those Matco boys came to the right place, alright!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's good to see the boys busy again!! That Matco Van is right on the money!!! Nice job RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The wheelbase is perfect, and those stock Tjet hubs look great on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking retro Tjet van! Clever build! Excellent detail as always!


----------



## XracerHO

Delivery van is Great looking & detail just right! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't believe the amount of time it took me reviewing your shop photos to find out, the rear spoiler was removed on the Camaro which is on the hoist. Such a pleasurable review of a Fantastic number of builds over a short time!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I'll pass the kind words along to the boys. 
Good eye there RL, That's another "HW's Tooned" Camaro project we're working on...RM


----------



## bobhch

videojimmy said:


> sweet!


Yes it is!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

was that step van originally diecast randy??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Newbie, This was some type of promotional item offered/given away from the Snap On dealers. There is a hole in the top of the van for something. I've seen others in HT background pics. Bill Hall cut the windows out of his and replaced it with glass. I cut out one of these and cast it to make resin bodies. I used some thin plastic, carefully folded in the corners, to create the glass for the Matco. It fits a T-Jet chassis great...RM


----------



## gunn

those tool trucks look great..speaking of tools i just got 4 sets of 21 tools each from tractorfab. here is a pic of vice frips - 2 wrenches - and square.
setting on my band saw. i put a jl figure in so ya could see how well thay work.








did you make the decals for those trucks?:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Gunn,
How long did it take to get them?


----------



## slotnewbie69

i gotta say randy yours looks much better.one of the resins you sent me will be regifted for the xmas exchange,btw.figured i would keep it in the family so to speak!


----------



## gunn

NTxSlotCars said:


> Gunn,
> How long did it take to get them?


i payed by check but cleared it with jeff at tractorfab by e mailing him.
pay pal will be quicker. mine took 7 days to clear check 2 days mailing
i really didnt check out all that he had untill today. i wish i had of now. he has some great stuff besides the tools. steering wheels. door latches. truck mirrors. now i have to buy more from him..lol
http://www.tractorfab.com/products/102
click on the catalog and look at some of this stuff:wave:
ps tell him lee sent ya..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Tex, About 3 or 4 days with PayPal...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Well guys, after much deliberation and a few heated arguments, the boys decided to put the Mercury project on hold. As Bob...the man with plan...zilla says, "just walk away"!!! Decided to try our luck on this B & T special. After seeing RL's cool build, more horsepower seems to be the answer...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Mopar or More pOWEr........Vroooooooooooom, Vroooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeatch!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Hill,

Ooooooh I gotta get me some of these bodies.

The engine on the stand behind the car is the one you are going to drop in?....More Power! :thumbsup:

Bob...More power to yah...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys decided to go with a solid top, makes it easier for painting.












Usually the first atempt want get it, so you go back, re apply, and sand again. If you see something in the primer, you'll most likely see it in the finish. Try to get the primer right before painting. Uh, this is gonna need a another coat. As you can see, we've cut off the running boards, tweaked the fenders, and re worked the back booty. I really liked the Merc body the best, but this one is coming around, seems to be easier to work on...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

I see this in Red with Iron Crosses on the roof and doors? 

Bob...cool little bodies these are...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Right again Bob...these are some cool bodies...zilla. The boys decided to go ahead and build one for the B&T contest, after hearing rumor of the 100.00 First Place prize!!! Nothing like a little $$$ motivation. Just hope the rumor is true...RM


----------



## XracerHO

All look Great: the wing on the Camaro, the bobbed fenders on the B&T and the grey prime Hot Rod on the Hoist!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Is it done yet??? Is it done yet??? And that 4-gear Hot Rod on the hoist looks awesome already!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not yet KD, the boys had to move it out back for curiosity lookers. I was able to snap this shot as they were going in and out the shed...RM


----------



## Rolls

Lucky catch on the spy shot. New shed looks like it was custom designed for your track. Beauty.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys are always dragging something home, kinda like me!!! Guess I take after my dad...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hahahahahahaha... Just noticed the shed, guess I haven't been keeping up. Looks perfect. And I have that same trailer somewhere... Majorette diecast, right? 

--rick


----------



## kiwidave

Needs a blower!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> Needs a blower!!!


And a wing!!!:freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ParkRNDL said:


> And I have that same trailer somewhere... Majorette diecast, right?
> 
> --rick


Rick, The original was made of plastic from Yatming. The one pictured is from the guys over at GlasTech. The bottom has been reworked to be a one piece installation. The glass is just then cut lexan type plastic. Blue striping is from Custom Graphics. T-Jet wheels for moveability...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Had me fooled!!! Thought it was a diecast?? Now I'm impressed!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

No doubt they're gonna stick that trailer behind the shop and hope them Hooters girls show back up!! :tongue: Great looking camper Randy!! Them Glasstech guys sure are handy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

May have to start a camp site...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

"And the fans are filling up the infield!!!" Looks great RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Needs some curtains though...


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow... I can see yours have been taken care of. Somebody had those things put away or under a cover or something. Mine, on the other hand, had been sitting out in the elements under a tree for the last 25 years or so, and it shows:



















Obviously, it needs a little work to get it usable again. Hose it out, chase off the family of mice living in the drawers, make sure the wheels and springs are all roadworthy, like that. FWIW, this one has a plastic body and a metal base.

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

RM, isn't that resale red in the shed with a shiny 40 Ford out back! The trailers looks very sharp with great detail! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

ParkRNDL, could not take my eyes off the red Chevy Wagon!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That must be an older version Rick. My original was all plastic, with flat glass...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

XracerHO said:


> ParkRNDL, could not take my eyes off the red Chevy Wagon!! ..RL


Not to hijack Hilltop's thread, but that Chevy is just an Atlas Impala with the roof from some random plastic train scenery station wagon installed badly. That's why it's strategically hidden behind the trailer in the second pic. 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That must be an older version Rick. My original was all plastic, with flat glass...RM


Not just older, but also by a different manufacturer.










If you spend a bunch of time comparing the details in the pics, you can see they are different in the details. For example, the door on mine is set in further than on yours. The roof on yours is textured, where mine is not. The lower sides are also different textures/ridge sizes. There are two raised "bars" between the passenger side windows on yours which are not there on mine. At first I thought Yatming ripped off the casting from Majorette, as I've heard that Yatming often borrowed other manufacturers' stuff pretty liberally, but the more differences I see, the more it seems like two different companies' castings of the same trailer.

(Can you tell I really need to get out? I've been home for two days with sick kids... :freak: )

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Too much of an AW/Dash conspiracy if you ask me. The same amount of windows, the roof vents, side vents, marker lights, same ribbed bottoms, etc. Too much of a look alike, even with the differences you mentioned. It may be a little later to seek a lawyer.  If I keep on, I may need a lawyer (yea I got this from Ebay, that's it)... I'm jus sayin...RM
P.S. I like the red wagon myself...


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on Kampin'*

Mr...I like to Camp on the Hill...top,

You always amaze me with all the Cool ideas you come up with! Great campers and will always be back to check out the NEW Ideas that get pulled into your shop.

Bob...no tents for you...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys finally got this one finished up!!! This is a 706 Hemi body courtesy of KD Motorsports. Tony sent me the glass for it, plus another project, so a special thanks goes out to ya guys. I added the scoop and changed up the fender headers, used some jewelry tubes for those. Wheels and wheelie bar are from a diecast. I used MS Word to give my Red Line Oil sponsor, a slight horizontal stretch to fill up the panel. Hope you enjoy the pics...RM


Lookin back through. This one is an absolute masterpiece, Randy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad you enjoyed looking back Tex!!! This was one of those builds that starts without a plan, color choice, or sponsor. Then things seem to come together and it works out. Thanks again for the kind words...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ParkRNDL said:


> Not just older, but also by a different manufacturer.


I found all the parts to the original. This one is all plastic, same concept, has the shell, then a red floor, then the axle goes in, then secured with a bottom, that slides in at the trailer tongue, then the rear forms the license plate. I tried to make the bottom easier so I just formed up one bottom piece. You drill the holes, put on your tires and wheels on, then slide into place. I just used colored plastic for the windows...RM


----------



## roadrner

Trailers and 57 look fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

Amazing paint job on that five7 Randy!


----------



## videojimmy

another classic from Randy.... AWESOME!


----------



## joegri

jeez randy i just got a chance to spy out the 57 with the fade. WOW man that has to be one of the baddest drag cars to ever grace the pages of HT! i cant say you out did yer self cuz i know there is many more to come. very cool hilltop keep,em comin we all love, em


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope you guys didn't mind the revisit Tex posted. Thanks for the good words!!! Here's a litttle Street Rod the boys have been working on among other things... This one is running a Four Gear set up. It's based on Hot Wheels Phaeton. The body and top are from the guys at GlasTech. The glass and grill are from the diecast version. Hope you enjoy it...RM


----------



## XracerHO

One sweet Hot Rod - great work as usual!! The GlasTech guys really do great castings. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Very tricky.

Such a nice snug fit.... ya just gotta love it


----------



## videojimmy

oh man, that is COOL!


----------



## Super Coupe

Another SWEET RIDE from the Hilltop and GlasTech crew.Awesome!!!


----------



## Rolls

Tight, tucked and super sleek. 

That's some mighty fancy work hiding that 4-gear so well. 

Ultra cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

But... but... but... it's not yellow!!! :lol: Then Glasstech guys are slick, and this lil gem is no exception!!! Great casting job, RM, and I like that color!! I wouldn't be shocked if you found a few requests for just the top too!! Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Sleek,low,stunning blue,tan top works great! Very nice. The lift is empty??


----------



## slotto

Decent Hot Rod. its very clean. nicely done


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thought you gus might like these...My buddy stopped by the shop today, brought his matched pair of cool hot rods built by Flash Racing. Just had to take some pics and show em. These are some good looking cars his guys built!!! Check out the curved paint trim to match the front end chop and custom tail lights on the sedan. I like that 2 tone work!!! Also could that be a Chevy motor in the Merc??? I guess he needed a little more power ... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Amazing RM!!!:thumbsup: Super Cool!!!

Here is the "Tooned Camaro" you sent me. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!! THEY ARE FRIGGIN AWESOME!! WOW! THE PAINT JOB IS JUST PERFECT!! 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

I love that "tooned" Camaro. Somehow the proportions seem kinda similar to the original Aurora Tjet Camaro...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Amazing RM!!!:thumbsup: Super Cool!!!
> 
> Here is the "Tooned Camaro" you sent me. Sorry for the bad picture.


That ain't what I sent!!! If it had looked that good, I would have kept it Joe...You done it justice!!! Looks good :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## pshoe64

Fantastic paint RM. I really like that curved stripping:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

*Move over SO Cal...*

RALMAO....SO Tenn

slotcarman the valve covers are yellw ...

Flash Racing sure does know how to throw the blue & white on right with some Sweet Flames in the mix also.

Hey Hilltop that Sedan transformation looks alot like the Tyco Pro one from days gone bye & that is a good thing. :thumbsup:

Bob... Hill your Phaeton is Crazy Cool too...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

pshoe64 said:


> Fantastic paint RM. I really like that curved stripping:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> -Paul


Can't take the credit Paul, these cars were done by my racing buddy... I like it too...RM

P.S. I see Bob caught the So Tenn also...


----------



## kiwidave

Your buddy is very talented!


----------



## Rolls

The So Tenn pair is So fine. Love the creamy blue and white combo together.

1st class.


----------



## XracerHO

Flash Racing did some nice work on the SO TENN pair! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Giving me some ideas for future builds. ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

2 tones are 2 cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's some build pics you guys might like. The boys worked overtime on this one...
I asked Tom, "Where are the hoods" Reply was "Sold as snow shovels" so we built one from scratch. I use a flat piece of styrene and the top portion from one of P64's Chevy panel trucks. If you look close you can see the air vent. Took a little putty and sanding to get her close...










One thing led to another, so we started filling in the wheel wells, front and rear. Needed to make the front wells a little smaller. At this point we decided to go the Sled route...










Coming together...










The rear quarters needed something so I made some skirts out of some credit cards. The continental kit pan is from scratch, the tire is fom a Hot Wheels...










I used a grill and front wheels from a M2 Desoto, it had the parking lights. I 
kept the original headlights and used a Maisto rear bumper. This one is running an AFX chassis...










The Pepper is running a Tyco chassis. I glued in a body clip body clip. The guys from ProGraphics layed on a stripe to break things up...Hope you enjoy, thanks for looking, and all the kind words!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Freakin WOW Randymeister!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Dang, that car is a looker! Can you show us how you did under the hood?
I like the orange one too. Look how the paint reflects the edelbrock sign.

Nice stuff man.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Absotively positutely spectacular pair Randy. The boys went all out on both of them!! They deserve a raise, and a bag of bagels from Tom too!! Congrats on your win!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

One giant leap...
The hood, the paint, the skirts, the continental kit...
WOW!

I am so lacking in adjectives right now.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Unbelievable what you do.:freak:


I am blown away and wish I had your vision.


Simply beautiful.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Randy, This is bad ass dude! I love it both ways...Rat or all dressed up.


----------



## eastside johnny

Thanks for posting the build pictures.....a work of art! . . . . congrats on winning the contest.
Do you do anything else besides outstanding builds, you know things like eatin' & sleepin' & stuff.
LQQKS like you have WAY too much free time!


----------



## bobhch

*2 shay.............*

oh my Gossssssssssssssssh! That is Flipping Awesum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone else already said it....WOW!

Bob...2 shay on these Bad Arse builds...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing builds & Fantastic Merc!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The engine under the hood of the Merc looks Great, Too!! ..RL


----------



## yankee_3b

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's some build pics you guys might like. The boys worked overtime on this one...
> I asked Tom, "Where are the hoods" Reply was "Sold as snow shovels" so we built one from scratch. I use a flat piece of styrene and the top portion from one of P64's Chevy panel trucks. If you look close you can see the air vent. Took a little putty and sanding to get her close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing led to another, so we started filling in the wheel wells, front and rear. Needed to make the front wells a little smaller. At this point we decided to go the Sled route...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear quarters needed something so I made some skirts out of some credit cards. The continental kit pan is from scratch, the tire is fom a Hot Wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a grill and front wheels from a M2 Desoto, it had the parking lights. I
> kept the original headlights and used a Maisto rear bumper. This one is running an AFX chassis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pepper is running a Tyco chassis. I glued in a body clip body clip. The guys from ProGraphics layed on a stripe to break things up...Hope you enjoy, thanks for looking, and all the kind words!!! RM


These are beautiful RM...superb finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

I don't call you the Amazing Rando for nutin' simpley perfect..


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Shine on you crazy . . . continental kit. Woo-Hoo! Good stuff there Randy.


----------



## 706hemi

nice build photos randy, well deserved win mate, take it easy, tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! Here's one more... Thought I'd try a Pearson Retro Merc with todays' stuff...Still may add some bumpers and window net...RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

Your 21 Retro is one Cool Mercury man! That just looks soooooo right in sooooo many ways. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The Orange one in the corner is just calling out for HOOTERS decals.

Bob...I was 21 once...zilla


----------



## joegri

randy i would,nt park the orange in my hood.... not if you want those full moons and white walls to be there when ya get back! jeez the tire and rim combo are fresh and the stocker too!!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Merc's!! Really like both the stockcar & custom!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

That Purolator car is pure genius. The hood setup really shows off that slight forward rake of the front, where it's kinda leaning into the wind, and that seems to bring all the rest of the body lines together real well in way that says, "ready to rumble." Most awesome.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Pearson car is sweet, :thumbsup:but the orange sled on the lift is awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:Just how many did you make??? :lol: I agree with the others, Casting that hood might be a good idea.


----------



## win43

Simply AMAZIN Mercs


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Simply awesome, really turned those two into head turners! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

"If I had money,I'll tell ya what I'd do,I would go to Hilltop Raceway and buy a Mercury or two." Great looking pair of Merc's there. Keep up the awesome work. Tom


----------



## Rolls

"Lord I'm crazy 'bout a Merc-a-ree..." You said it, Tom! Randy's got us all singing from the same hymnbook.


----------



## kiwidave

I know I have said it before but!!! Outstanding custom car builds!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just wanted to say thanks for all the kinds words this pass year!!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours, from me and the boys at the shop...RM


----------



## tjd241

Right back at ya Htop.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Merry Christmas Randy!!!!

(like your new clock and that Chrysler/Plymouth sign)


----------



## XracerHO

Same to you, RM & that is one sweet new Camaro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Oooooh dats tight!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CAMARO!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO!!!

Wes


----------



## gunn

merry chrismas to everyone on the slot car board:wave:
and randy sweet camaro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Thanks! Merry Christmas RM!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Merry Xmas mate! Mean looking Camaro. What chassis??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Merry Xmas mate! Mean looking Camaro. What chassis??


4 Gear KD...That was the Hot Wheels body I had been putting off...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Gonna party like it's 1999*

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you Hilltop & Everyone at HT also!!

:hat: party, party, party :hat:

Bob...2000 zero, zero party over...out of time...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Right back atcha Randy!!! Say, where's Asphalt??? Waterin' the tree??  

That Camaro is hot looking!!! Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Holiday Cheer*

The boys were ready to scrap this old Mercury and start a repaint. Who in their right mind paints a car pink (well, there may be a couple of people I know )??? Luckily we recieved a phone call from a high end customer and were able to save some repaint costs...RM


----------



## WesJY

WWHHHAAAATTTTT??? Mary Kay???!!! I hope you made this for your TM???? 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

WesJY said:


> WWHHHAAAATTTTT??? Mary Kay???!!! I hope you made this for your TM????
> 
> Wes


That's what I was thinking. Or maybe the Pink Panthers TM. Looks great as any of the cars from the Hilltop crew.


----------



## bobhch

*I here wedding bells...*

Hilltop,

I'm so pretty, so pretty....look at me. lol 

I bet this is for some guy that is trying to marry off his Daughter Kay?

Ding, Dong, Ding, Dong.....etc

Bob...Here comes the bride...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Isn't she.....pretty in pink.....*

*I can't help but wonder who this "high end" customer might be... Molly Ringwald? Maybe one of the Psychedelic Furs?* 

Looking good RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I was thinking of the movie Grease with the pink ladies.


----------



## XracerHO

Mary Kay looks pretty in Pink & by the rims & wheels means business on the track. Like all those old Merc's!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

SWEET


----------



## slotto

It's pink, but it's still way cool. nice.


----------



## Rolls

Think Pink! I think it's COOL. 

Years ago, when I lived in Dallas, I was dating a girl who worked at MK headquarters and she brought me to small holiday party given by Mary Kay. I got to meet her and found her to be a remarkable person. 

Now that I think of it, she had a saying which actually might fit the boys in the shop at Hilltop Customs pretty well...

"You cannot keep determined people from success." - Mary Kay Ash


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahaha!!! Those guys looks pretty darn confused!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner

Building cars for Mary Kay, what next ? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Building cars for Mary Kay, what next ? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks guys!!! RR, I got a call from Hollywood last week. They need a car reworked from a crash scene. Hope to get her finished up soon...RM


----------



## 706hemi

hey rm, i forgot to post on your pro mod camaro, way cool job!! pink merc cool too, happy new year mate, take it easy, tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cobra*

The boys came in this morning to finish up a Hollywood custom overhaul...










Marion Cobretti seemed pleased when he picked it up. I overheard him talking with one of the guys..."Did it take much to fix her back up", he asked? The boys reply was "We used everything we had!!!"


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys came in this morning to finish up a Hollywood custom overhaul...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Cobretti seemed pleased when he picked it up. I overheard him talking with one of the guys..."Did it take much to fix her back up", he asked? The boys reply was "We used everything we had!!!"



Very slick and smooth Hilltop!

BZ


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys came in this morning to finish up a Hollywood custom overhaul...
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Marion Cobretti seemed pleased when he picked it up. I overheard him talking with one of the guys..."Did it take much to fix her back up", he asked? The boys reply was "We used everything we had!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)


Nice. I love movie cars.

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_8701-Mercury-Monterey-1950.html

--rick


----------



## kiwidave

Way cool!!!! Way back in 1986 I thought that was the coolest car in the world!!! Great job Randy! Love that color!


----------



## WesJY

ohhh that's one SWEET BABY!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Cobra was a cool movie!! Make sure the boys don't take his parking space!!  


So just how many more mercs you got left Randy? :lol:


----------



## tjd241

*hTop strikes again ! !*

Good rim choice and the color is just the right shade of *dark*. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You sure do have the fill and skirt thing down too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another great custom! Kicking out those O-HOs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

"Your a disease and I'm the cure" Great looking "Cobra" Mercury RM. Your guys just don't seem to have an end to their talent. Tom


----------



## XracerHO

Super job on the Cobra Mercury - Moon discs, great grille, hood scoop & small rear skirts - you really captured the car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, the boys tried to get as close as they could. Paint may be a little dark, but I wanted the Frenched headlights to have a contrast. I almost bought one of the Baha Bandito vans for the spotlights that are mounted on top, thought they might be too big. Ahhh, it's just a toy anyways, lol...RM


----------



## slotto

*So Cool*

That is sweet. I have the same car in 1/24 scale...


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Badass & Cool !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Neat model slotto....it survived many 4th of Julys!

Bob...I wish I didn't blow up my models...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking model Slotto!!! Nice detail work in the engine room too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: My models are long gone  RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks Randy, I just thought it was funny that you did yours up in the same color with the same hood scoop and same grille.


----------



## win43

Very cool MERC.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Never cared much about the original Dino, but I kinda like this one the boys reworked. ZMax came through again for me...RM


----------



## WesJY

YELLOW YELLOW YELLOW .. I bet you like bananas??? Just kidding! LOL..

Looks awesome the way you did it . decals. wheels and the whole works. 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Only the Pennzoil uniforms should be attending to your YELLOW Dino. Some serious tires & rims on that chassis, Great build! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Nice small, light body with no overhang for racing. Also, thought there was a red Dino in the shop. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The dark red Dino was a mockup RL. While the ZMax runs a T Jet chassis, this Champion/Exxon runs an AFX set up. This shorter/wider, less overhang version could be better for racing??? ... RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Both Dino's look Fantastic with great racing rims! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Your driver with the same body style wants consistant handling regardless of the racing class. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. I saw dino and was expecting a purple dinosaur... Not like Barney.. Like in the Flintstones... :lol: 

Both Dinos are looking great Randy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I need to find me some more custom wheels one of these days.


----------



## slotto

Great racers Randy. I love the aluminum hubs.


----------



## bobhch

Those Dinos look Race Ready....................zoom baby!

I realy like the detail in the rear ends of these cars. 

Bob...go, go, go baby...zilla


----------



## win43

VERY(very) COOL


----------



## roadrner

Not much of a Dino fan but those cleaned up nicely. Great job Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys and same here RR, I never was a Dino fan, but I like this short wide version, could be good for racing...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice pair of Dino's. They look like they could zip in and out of traffic with no trouble. 
P.S. Any chance you can talk the guys at GlasTech in to casting up some more of the falcon deliveries? I was late on the trigger and missed them. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys were messing around in the shop today, decided to throw on some 20's from an M2 diecast, on this Snap On van. Nothing like a little chrome...RM


----------



## gunn

i really like the way you did this. great job rm


----------



## roadrner

Another great build Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

Between MATCO & Snap On trucks stopping by the shop all the time you are going to need more roll away tool boxes....Great Snap On truck Hilltop!!

Bob...The 20s look right at home on her...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Snap on truck looks sweet Randy!!! The 20s look great, and that's one thin dividing line you got there!!! Wow!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bling Bling Bling!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet!!


----------



## Super Coupe

There any Snap on drag sets in there? lol. Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Super Coupe said:


> There any Snap on drag sets in there? lol. Tom


Thanks guys!!! No Tom, I haven't been that lucky to get a set.  RM


----------



## Rolls

Rollin' on dubs! Looks sweet! Really love the paint, though, especially the super thin dividing line as BZ mentioned.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> There any Snap on drag sets in there? lol. Tom


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjd241

Swoopy Dino's and some new bling on the Matco Van... Very niiiice!!!

... but why are ya teasing us with that empty lift?????


----------



## XracerHO

Chrome rims, silver detail & red glass make the Van colours stand out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

That van is SNAP ON(ON).


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Extended credit*

Here's a body Wes sent me that I've had for a while, just couldn't figure out what to do, braindead I guess. Finally I got an idea that might come to reality. I extended the front cowl with some credit card applications with a project in mind. I hope it works!!!










In the meantime the boys have been working on a Ford Econoline van.. While I was cutting up credit cards, I made a bed for the Econoline...










The boys decided to build an "EconoCrusier"...




















I went with a small cab, I wanted to make use of the side sliding door...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Braindead...who you RM? yEAh that would be the day...lol*

Hiiltop your Ford Econoline van has just re-SPARKED my love for Fords once again!

Nice car...don't get me wrong Chevys are still the Bomb Digity.

Bob...Like this Ford brainy idea custom by RM LOTS AND LOTS...zilla


----------



## joegri

very inovative randy! i,m likin the color combo burg n silver very fresh.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Randy, that van/pick up looks sweet!! All you need is a goose neck camper and you got the set up!!! Hmmm, or maybe a 3 car trailer... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Snap on and Ford conversion are both very cool. Love that color on the Ford!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That is Vantastic!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am soooooo a van guy!!!!!!!! Really sweet!!!!! Two tone!!!!!!


And love the big meats under the rear end!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome looking Van-up RM. Way to go. Tom


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty pickup Randy. The potential for cool haulers is now + one!!

I never gooped my last group of decent AFX van carcasses. Thanx for showing me why.


----------



## WesJY

Dang!! Cool Trucks! and I cannot wait to see the ford done! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, slick Van to Pickup conversion, nice low stance & great colour with the chrome rims. ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Of all the cool things that catch my eye on the cool van, like the tinted glass, the color combo, the parking and brake lights, the bed, etc, etc... it's the way those deep dish wheels and fat tires on the rear are tucked in so perfectly that just keeps me going back to the pics again and again. 

Another great looking hustler outta the Hilltop shop. I sure do enjoy ogling them.

Rolls


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Here is some interesting news for your local track. Should keep the work flowin.

http://www.nascar.com/news/110113/smarlin-save-my-fairgrounds/index.html


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Had to show you guys one more Mercury. This one is a metallic blue with some blue tinted windows. I used part of grill from an M2 diecast to fill in the hole with some diecast wheels up front (not recommended for racing). Hope you like it...RM


----------



## joegri

randy i,ve tinted some windows with a testors transparent blue that came out much like yours.ya dont believe me but ,if ya leave that in my hood those rims are gone!!!they will show upn 1 of my builds! lol i,m a fan of the blue. niiiiiiice


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Okay, knock it off. You are just getting to good.  Great looker! I'll send you my address for the next ones. Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Had to show you guys one more Mercury. This one is a metallic blue with some blue tinted windows. I used part of grill from an M2 diecast to fill in the hole with some diecast wheels up front (not recommended for racing). Hope you like it...RM



Love love love a tail dragger!!!!!

Who wouldn't

Simply coooooooooool


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CAR! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!!!  Love the blue, wheel well fills, grille.. The only thing missing is the lake pipes.. Sweet build Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*That ain't paint...*

... that's liquid cool. Superb finish hTOP. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic Cruiser & you can't have to many Merc's plus appreciate another view of the PU. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the grill idea & hopefully more Mercurys. ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Well I was rollin' down the road in some cold blue steel...

That thing is BAD. It's nationwide.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop you have time traveled HT back into the 40s and 50s DUDE!

Bob...This blue Mercury is Far Out & Groovy Man...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

What TJ said. Just add Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thought you guys might like seeing the Grand Prize for the Mercury contest. Here's one Bob sent me. Bob & Tom should have these for sale at the Super Bowl show. This is a cool pearl white color with custom lettering. May be a good collector car, get you one or two!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very cool! Hilltop customs is #1.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow thats cool RM.

I will have to have a couple. I will grab em at the show.


Is is good to race or collect?


----------



## Rolls

I was wondering when we'd see these show up... Looks GREAT!!


----------



## tjd241

Group shot??


----------



## XracerHO

Collector pearl white & #1 for the Hilltop Customs shop, well deserved for the contest winner. Have to have a couple & the one on the hoist looks Great too! ..RL


----------



## slotto

Nice Mercs. How do you maintain such a clean shop with all that work going on?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> Nice Mercs. How do you maintain such a clean shop with all that work going on?


Slotto, This was probably before your time here at Hobby Talk. I dug up an old photo of the Nascar "Roomba" shop cleaning suck vac equipment used here (some of you may remember it). It's still running, mostly at night when ther's less activity...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

ROFL rofl rofl...


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Is ZMax sponsoring that Chevy? Love the black trim on the two tone! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Is ZMax sponsoring that Chevy? Love the black trim on the two tone! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


Oh man RR, I had to go back to find that one. That was built in 2008 before ZMax came on board. Yea the chrome was worn so I just blacked the bumpers and side trim...RM
P.S. It's on past the Hooters's girl. That's probably where you stopped looking. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=13 post # 195


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thought you guys might like seeing the Grand Prize for the Mercury contest. Here's one Bob sent me. Bob & Tom should have these for sale at the Super Bowl show. This is a cool pearl white color with custom lettering. May be a good collector car, get you one or two!!! RM


Nice & well deserved Hilltop Customs Mercury Dude!!

BZ


----------



## tomhocars

It was a well deserved win.I have the bodies.$20 free shipping. Tom


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Oh man RR, I had to go back to find that one. That was built in 2008 before ZMax came on board. Yea the chrome was worn so I just blacked the bumpers and side trim...RM
> P.S. It's on past the Hooters's girl. That's probably where you stopped looking.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=13 post # 195



Randy,
2008, Heck I can't remember last week. :freak: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The Far Side*

Here again is the body Wes sent me in case you misssed it. Went a little on the Far Side with this one, but hey it's not real...well, I guess it is real, if you can touch it??? I decided to extend the front cowl to try and cover the narrow 440X2 chassis I was gonna use...











I also filled in the back side windows, re contoured the wells, and smoothed the top down for an all steel body look...
After messing around trying to find a diecast engine that would work, I came up with this "bright" idea... The pick up shoes are between the engines in case you missed em. The front end is just bolted to the Tyco chassis.
I did have to cut on the chassis, but sacrifices must be made sometimes...










While not recommended for racing, she does do some cool burnouts until the tires hook up...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WOW MAN!!!! 
You just made that Tyco TWICE as fast. :thumbsup:

You should do a video of the burnout.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Great adaptation Randy!

Tastefully executed as usual!


----------



## bobhch

*Super Kool Windinger of a car...*

This has Hilltop Old School written all over it!

Your choice of white sure made Mr. Rat Fink, Hilltop Customs, Jasper Powered & the rest of the decals ZING out and grab yah. 

Yellow would look good on it also with the Same Jasper Powered decals with some red flames on the sides. I know you thought about it.  he,he,he...

Bob...Totally Rad Dude!!...zilla


----------



## Rolls

What BZ said! The white is cool, the drivetrain is double trouble, and the body is so smooth and so low. Crazy cool!!


----------



## yankee_3b

Simply Amazing!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Is Big Daddy Roth's Orange Crate lerking in the shadows?


----------



## WesJY

HHHOOLLLLYYYYY SSS************************!!!!!!! I am speechless!! You are a SLOT GOD!! LOL!! WOW! 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

All Hail Randy!!!


----------



## slotto

very cool Randy!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

WoW, tastefully done RF! Always amazing, RM. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## coach61

whicked Randy, your a master for sure...now get to work and stop calling in sick.. lol


----------



## Guidepin

NICE Randy. GK


----------



## tomhocars

Great stuff as usual RM.I have to reopen the BelAir Garage. Tom


----------



## XracerHO

Your Nascar "Roomba" shop cleaning suck vac equipment, always puts a smile on my face.     .. RL


----------



## CTSV OWNER

That cowl extension must be for pressing the GO pedal farther with all those cubes up front.

That turned out great looking


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW

Don't know how you do it. The Master!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Now that's a Hot Rod!! Great job Randy!


----------



## hoforu

Thats neat looking Randy.something different for a change.Bob...


----------



## hoforu

Randy,econocruiser looks bad,i like it.Nice job,Bob...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Here's an update: Meyers Bros. and Skoal have hooked up for this season, hopefully all the details have been worked out...RM


----------



## XracerHO

With one of the 5th set on the hoist, the 6th set is looking good & a great colour combination. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I see a low ET in your future . . .

SWEET!


----------



## Super Coupe

Another Modern Masterpiece. Way to go RM. 
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave

Paint job is awesome. Gold stripe really ties it together! Looks fast sitting there on your track!


----------



## Rolls

Color combo unfathomably cool. Mind blown. Cannot type. 

Out here.


----------



## bobhch

*Here ba-ta-Hub-atah-Chick-a-wah...Hair-but-ah-who-but-a-chuck-a whah....*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!! Here's an update: Meyers Bros. and Skoal have hooked up for this season, hopefully all the details have been worked out...RM


Randy,

Didn't the Blues Brothers write a song about this Sweet rAcEr of a car?

I'm a Skoal Man...dun, tun, dun, tun

I'm a Skoal Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!

Looking good in those colors & the detail is Primo as usual!!

Bob...Got what I got the hard way...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Awesome! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another classic! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Too cool RM!!! And sorry I missed the RF dragster!! That is awesome!!! That green and white is my favorite color combo!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Randy, I can't keeep up with you (i'm a s l o w reader)........ 

That "Rat Fink" is SUPER COOL dude :dude: And the Skoal ...... well .... "just a pinch between your cheek and gum" looks fast just standing still.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's the other set car. Be sure and stop by your local GM Goodwrench dealers, get ya one!!!...RM


----------



## Rolls

Back to back home runs! What an absolutely unbelievable pair! Masterful. Just perfect.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unreal!!! I don't know how you do it every time Randy, but you do!!! That pair is awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Camaro set. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great builds. Hope AW & GM are watching. ..RL


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup: Nice color combos Randoo. Dig the Red/white/blue action. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SWEET:dude:


----------



## tomhocars

Randy.You talk about coming up here,I'll have to come down there.Love Camaros.
Tom


----------



## WesJY

FRICKIN AWESOME !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

Randy "The Machine" cranks out another winner!


----------



## kiwidave

Really sharp paint and decal work!


----------



## bobhch

Randy the RWB combo WORKS aMaZiNgLy on your Camaro!!

Bob...Pepsi missed their shot Big Time on this one...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Unfricken real! I love the color combos.

What a great pair. Who wouldnt want that set for Xmas? 

Droooooooool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, for the kind words, the boys appreciate em!!! Nothing to drastic here, a new Hot Wheels 69 Chevelle Color Shifters. I stripped the plastic body, removed a few mold lines, dipped it in white, then applied some ProGraphics for a little color . I polished up the diecast bumpers a bit, then blacked the front. It has the correct wheelbase for a four gear so I added some mounts, had to dig out the insides to get the wheels to fit or you could leave it raised up, even comes with tinted glass...




















I like it better with shiney shoes...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Suwheeeeeet....I like shiney shoes! You gonna cast that one aintcha Randy?

Too bad someone doesnt make a nice Chevrolet ralley sport wheel for our hobby. It seems like such a no brainer given "bowtie mania" and all. Am I wrong?

Geez...I'd buy a coupla hundred over time...ya know?


----------



## bobhch

*I've got "bowtie mania"...*



Bill Hall said:


> Suwheeeeeet....I like shiney shoes! You gonna cast that one aintcha Randy?
> 
> Too bad someone doesnt make a nice Chevrolet ralley sport wheel for our hobby. It seems like such a no brainer given "bowtie mania" and all. Am I wrong?
> 
> Geez...I'd buy a coupla hundred over time...ya know?


Randy,

White is so Right on this 69! :thumbsup: Love it!!

Bill,

You are so right about the RALLEY SPORT WHEEL...Yah gotta yell it around here to make it happen.

Hey Tom all those 55s would look great with some RALLEY SPORT WHEELS! 

Bob...RALLEY SPORT WHEEL (C'Mon everyone YELL it out loud)...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Chevelle looks SwEeT!!!!! :freak: Better get Glasstech on it quick!! Looks like it'll be a good seller!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Like the Lucas background, 69 Chevelle is so Sweet in white with the shiney shoes, really liked the styling of that car. Great work. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Very nice...*

... very understated, just a real basic cool that needs nothing. Well done hTOP. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> Randy.You talk about coming up here,I'll have to come down there.Love Camaros.
> Tom



Hey Tom. Road trip??:dude:


----------



## win43

COOL CHEVELLE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi

nice chevelle randy, also cool job on the 2010 pro mod camaros, i've done a similar one too based on the hot wheels die cast, i'll run a coupe of pictures when i get it finished! take it easy, tony


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks great!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one the boys have been working on. The body is from SKR Bodyworks out in Colorado. The boys cleaned out the paint room and found just enough left over cans to finish out the colors. Hope you Dodge fans like it...RM


----------



## 70ss

Can't say you've outdone yourself because all of your others are over the top. Very nice


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG Randy!!! That's some serious taping and pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht-ing!! Whoa!!! Awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

That'll make Wes blow cola out his nose.

Geez man, another technical masterpiece!


----------



## videojimmy

what a great paint job.,... sweet!


----------



## tomhocars

Great job RM...Get the Paramedics for Wes.Tom


----------



## Rolls

So so loooooww. Tires tucked under the fenders for the perfect stance. Paint is completely off the charts. Completely amazing and incredibly realistic.


----------



## WesJY

tomhocars said:


> Great job RM...Get the Paramedics for Wes.Tom


YES!! Get me one NOW!!!! I can't breath!! AAAAHHHHHHHH.. I am drooling to death!!! WOW!!

Wes


----------



## coach61

tomhocars said:


> Great job RM...Get the Paramedics for Wes.Tom


Funny I thought the exact same thing when I saw that car.. Hope Wes is ok.. and Dang Randy.. I mean like Dang!


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars




----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Holy scrapin the ground!!!!!! :woohoo:


How do you do that??

Is that from Sam at Nitro??


----------



## XracerHO

One Sweet Mopar, Awesome paint & sponsor detail plus smoking drag photo! WOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Some HEMI competition for your new Camaros. ..RL


----------



## CJ53

Randy!! Really great job on the mopar!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hope you Dodge fans like it...RM
> 
> You don't have to be a Dodge fan to like this one...you don't even have to like cars. OMG this one is awesome!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

I agree with what everyone upstairs said.
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

Running on all 8... and then some. Amazing Rando strikes again... colors all spot on... decals... the total package. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## usdra

Bill Hall said:


> Suwheeeeeet....I like shiney shoes! You gonna cast that one aintcha Randy?
> 
> Too bad someone doesnt make a nice Chevrolet ralley sport wheel for our hobby. It seems like such a no brainer given "bowtie mania" and all. Am I wrong?
> 
> Geez...I'd buy a coupla hundred over time...ya know?


Vincent Wheels makes some Corvette Ralley wheels http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/


















Eric 
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

usdra said:


> Vincent Wheels makes some Corvette Ralley wheels http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric
> www.mobydiditperformance.com




Lmao!!!! I just got 3 sets of these from him!!!!!

They are hot!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Something lost in the translation...*










...on both sides I'm afraid. My apologies, I should have been more specific. How about, "I wish somebody made an acurate representation of the vintage Chevrolet ralley wheel" ? 

Hmmmmmm...I guess you could call a comically deep chrome dish wheel with monsterous slots a ralley wheel ....if yer German...lolololol. What? No center cap, no beauty ring, the rim not painted the proper accent color? Geez, I thought we whooped them twice!!!??? 

Oh sure, I've used these and other Vincents with great results. They do look fantastic....but their ralley is just not the same effect....ya know?

Sorry for splitting hairs in your thread Randy...just havin' a lil' fun


----------



## bobhch

*Wes...breath...in ......... out..........in...........out...you O.K. Brother? lol*

Randy,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Man!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...now that is a paint & decal job...zilla


----------



## roadrner

The bod, then the color combo, fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Way to go Randy! rr


----------



## kiwidave

Just amazing work! 5 color paint work. Perfect choice of decals. Inspirational stuff.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! 
No problems splitting hairs Bill, just glad I still have a few...
Joe 65, the body was from Sam at Nitroslots.com, the boys at the shop painted it...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> No problems splitting hairs Bill, just glad I still have a few...
> Joe 65, the body was from Sam at Nitroslots.com, the boys at the shop painted it...RM



Cool. I thought I reckognized it. I actually got one as 1st prize at the Fall Frenzy Drag Race. I won the skinny tjet class and got 1 of his bodies and been staring at it ever since. 

Now I have a lead on how to get it going. Thanks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Back to basics...Here's a Giper 55 the boys have been working on...
We cut out the molded bumpers hoping to fit with some chrome replacements. Side trim was also shaved with a little body massaging...Also did a little grinding on the inside to stuff an AFX chassis underneath with some Vincent chromes...A coat of primer lets you detect the areas that need a little more work...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang Randy!!! That looks great just as it sits!! I have a gut feeling this is going to come out superb!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hill...cut it up & Chrome it up...top,

WOW! We must be on the same wave length as I have one of these Cool Gipe 55 Nomads on the bench now also.

The rear tires tucked in look Tough man! This is going to be another Winner for sure.

Bob...Tom is going to drool over this one...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bob you called it!! Tom will be PMing rm as soon as he sees it!!!!

Wow Randy. I would turn those primer spots to a rusty looking color and call it done!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sltman and Joe 65, I gotta feeling this 55 may end up in yellow, jus a feelin...
Those are cool 55's Bob...I gotta spare too...zilla. Actually Bob sent me one along with this Element on a trade. 
For those of you that prefer glass, score the glass line with a sharp blade a few times, then work your blade back and forth from the center of the glass area, to each corner score. Once cut, the piece should pop to the inside and give a clean line. Then sand as needed. Use some thin clear plastic for glass...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Very Interesting projects (55 Nomad & Element) to follow along & see what you do with them. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In the menatime, here's a 706hemi body from across the pond, that's been on hold for a while. The boys had started on it a couple of times only to park it out back. Finally came up with an idea we thought would work. We bonded in the separate bumpers for a one piece body look, shaved the side chrome, squirted on one of my favorite colors, added some stickers, lowered it down on a 4gear, and called it done...









Love these big fins on back!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*The more the better...*

Love the window work on the Element Hilltop!

Be real careful not to IMPLODE it. With the windows out you will need to be careful with hand to Element body pressure being applied.

It is kinda funny that we are both working on a Bob...zilla (Element), 706hemi (59 Caddy Hearse) & Greg Gipe (55 Nomad) body at the same time. Only on Hobby Talk. lol

Your latest yellow creation is Poy-fect bud! The front and rear paint detail are right on the money! Robs decals are always at fingertips distance for me also.

Bob...Elements Rule...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That 59 is smooooooooooooooth!! Nice job casting Tony, and super yellow squirt job RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That is slick --  Way smooth dude!


----------



## Bill Hall

Smooth and understated....shiver me timbers that's cool!


----------



## slotto

Nice Imp Randy. dig those flames


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, that is nice Randy!!!
Does it have hydraulics??? (I can almost hear the 15s booming in the trunk)


----------



## XracerHO

Cool custom 59, really like the way your molded the front & rear bumpers into the Body. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

That 59 is soooo Awesome! Did you wind tunnel test that? So smooth and that bright yellow is too kewl!

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Yellow Fever, Catch It*

I think the boys have caught yellow fever...first color attempt was a burgandy, but it just didn't say nothing to me, so when in doubt...










The guys from ProGraphics layed on some cool stripes for some contrast...










I was able to use the red glass from a Nomad although the front window frame and posts are cast from the the 55. By looking close at the body, I could see the Nomad was grafted just in front of the Nomad roof lines. With a little sanding the Nomad glass will fit, not exact, but close enough for this project. I started to use the Dash front glass, but the tint was off. Bumpers are from a Dash 55. It'll be OK for cruzin...RM
P.S. I think ther's one more yellow one in the works...


----------



## videojimmy

nice!


----------



## videojimmy

nice!

so nice.... I posted it twice


----------



## XracerHO

Graphics accent the low stance & agree on the yellow, Great work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

WOW! Your 55 Nomad turned out as COOL as I thought it would!! 

The Chrome with red Tinted windows adds the Show Stopper look to it. 

Bob...Hood Scoop included...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Breathe Tom!! Breathe!!! :lol: 
That Nomad came out awesome Randy!! The graphics took it from Sweet to WOW!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

That's a beauty! The tubbed look at the back sure does work!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Breathe Tom!! Breathe!!! :lol:
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Haha lmao!!!!


----------



## 706hemi

chevy overload!!! cool builds randy but we'd expect nothing else!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

That's just gnarly Randy. 

Just cuz I'm envious....wunner how it would look in green? 

Beautiful job!


----------



## tjd241

*I'll ask again... and this time let's have the truth!!!!*

*Where are you putting all these great cars???*


----------



## pshoe64

Hey! I'd be the first to offer some storage space! Cool builds!

-Paul


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking "55". I was wondering how many fights your guys have in the shop over who is going to be the one to take these awsome rides out to get lunch.
>Tom<


----------



## win43

Randy I can't keep up with you ..... LOL. The Chevys look great!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Two tubbed beauties form Hilltop! 59 came out great, smooth! The 55 stance is perfect and the decals just finish it off perfect!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking Chevies and there's nothing wrong with *YELLOW*. :devil: Dave


----------



## tomhocars

Why do you do things like this to me.Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> Why do you do things like this to me.Tom



Roflmao!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## slotto

really cool - the stripes, the red tint, the color, the hidden rubber...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a test shot Camaro I was lucky enough to grab. When I saw the yellow color, jus had to have it. Sometimes you have to pay the price. I'm working on a deal to get the other set car that was supposed to be released...RM


----------



## win43

Sweet looking Camaro (camaro)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice yellow camaro RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't let honda see it!!! :tongue:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking JEGS' Camaro - in your favorite color - YELLOW! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

[IMG-LEFT]http://refract.smugmug.com/Other/AFX/AFX-misc/eyespoppingoutoftheirsockets/1212619456_G6kc2-L.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

*Whoa!!!*


----------



## WesJY

Rolls said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://refract.smugmug.com/Other/AFX/AFX-misc/eyespoppingoutoftheirsockets/1212619456_G6kc2-L.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> *Whoa!!!*


Yeah !!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Nice!!!!*

Real Nice....Real, Real, Real Nice!! 

Bob...Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Camaro...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Another classic in the signature Hilltop style!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys, for the kind words, the boys appreciate em!!! Nothing to drastic here, a new Hot Wheels 69 Chevelle Color Shifters. I stripped the plastic body, removed a few mold lines, dipped it in white, then applied some ProGraphics for a little color . I polished up the diecast bumpers a bit, then blacked the front. It has the correct wheelbase for a four gear so I added some mounts, had to dig out the insides to get the wheels to fit or you could leave it raised up, even comes with tinted glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it better with shiney shoes...RM



Hey rm, any of these left in stock? This is incredible!!:hat:

And that SKR Mopar might be the coolest slot i've ever seen. Wish I had the know how and the decals!!! lol I need decal fellas!! Help me with a lead or two?? I want to do a bunch of drag cars and need decals. 

RM you amaze me.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Check your local Walmart Joe65, it's a Hot Wheels Color Shifter...The body is plastic, you'll have to cut the diecast bumpers away from the chassis...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Check your local Walmart Joe65, it's a Hot Wheels Color Shifter...The body is plastic, you'll have to cut the diecast bumpers away from the chassis...RM
> 
> hahahahahaha it says Collect them all :lol:
> 
> I'm thinking most of us are thinking Cut them all up.
> 
> Bob...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finally got the other set car. I really like the silver & dark gray paint scheme on this one. Haven't heard of any more releases, but you never 
know...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That is a GREAT LOOKING corral of cars there.I was expecting to see a Summit Racing car to go along with the Jegs car,but the Goodwrench car is just as cool.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

What a fleet!! Dayum!! :freak::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wait a minute, these are not customs? They are set cars? What set?

I am confused. I would love to get those bodies.


----------



## kiwidave

The Goodwrench car is a stunner!!! Love the red highlights. Great looking fleet of Chebbies.


----------



## WesJY

DANNGGGG!!! SWEET LOOKING DRAG CARS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Love that dark gray against the silver, plus red highlights. KILLER paint combo!!! 

Strap a 6-71 on my noggin and call it a hat, because my mind is blown.

I hope this set has at least 16 cars in it!


----------



## XracerHO

Goodwrench drag car has GREAT stance & paint as all the Hilltop Camaro set cars. Wow, what an impressive line up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Wonder, what blue Pro Stock is luring in the background? ..RL


----------



## slotto

Love the Chevelle Randy. I'm gonna git me one.


----------



## bobhch

Great Color combo & love the Mr. Goodwrench logo on the hoodscoop.

Bob...a slick buch of Pro Made - Pro Mods...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

"get that great GM feeling"


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> . . .


Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the kind words!!! Here's a little project the boys have been working on, it's a Hot Wheels Nova. I wanted to cut it down, just a little too long length wise. I guess with the Four Gears getting so popular, it really wouldn't matter...After cutting the body, I could see the top was well out of whack...










Just went ahead and cut it off too. I used some JB Weld and plastic strips to hold the body together untill I get the out side cast, then I'll grind the inside back down.










stay tuned...Here's a 55 that didn't make it. I was messing around with somethin I shouldn't of, so I ended up stripping it.  I did snap this build pic to get a grasp on how it was looking. It's another one of Greg's 55's. I "was" making a delivery. Filled in the roof lines, side windows, removed the Nomad strips from the rear, also reworked the door frames for a straight up factory look. Hopefully I'll get her repainted...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Novas Rule!!!!!

Oh man sorry to see all your hard work on that Delivery version get  Philips Screwdrivered up  but, it will probably be even better the second time around.

Can't wait to see one of those Novas all done up Hilltop style. Oh yeah!

Bob...Just Run away...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Umm whats wrong with the 55??


----------



## slotto

Can't wait to see the Nova. Shame about the Nomad, I'm sure everything will turn out ok


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Umm whats wrong with the 55??


Nothing much in this picture, I tried some of the clear krinkle paint to seal everything, and it worked!!! I should have waited a little longer before recoating. I was experimenting, DOH!!!...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh, I hate that clear crinkle paint!!! it always crinkles too much when I use it... The special fish eye and bubble paint has been visiting me lately...  That's a sweet color on that nomad panel too.. You going to try it again without the crinkles this time?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I'll try it again  ,will definately try to stay away form the krinkle paint , maybe give it more cure time...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well I am really digging that 55 rm!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

RM, sure you will be successful in repainting the 55 & have the HW Nova which looks at little big, thanks for saving me the attempt. You have to experiment & now look for a release 5 AW Nova version. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*a couple of updates*

Just some update pics...
After getting the 55 stripped, had to re do some body work. The boys just slung some mud on the side to fill up a couple of pin holes (big holes,lol), got her sanded and repainted...That Bob...zilla rule come to mind here, jus walk away, give it some time to heal...










As the Nova's seemed primarily used, back in the day, for going to the grocery store, church, or tire testing on the local dragstrips, the boys decided to stay with that theme. We're hopefully fitting a sleeker, laid back top for less wind resistance, plus looks a little cooler look, IMO. The donor top is from a GlasTech Concept Camaro...










Got the top bonded in, sprayed on some primer coats to see how we're looking...










Just about ready for some paint. May add a few more accesories...RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET! Can't wait to see them done.

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh, that Nova is looking slick!! Streamlined, even!!! Nomad looks to me like it healed up pretty good too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Looking good!


----------



## tjd241

Got Any Canovas ?


----------



## bobhch

What the Gwak-a-Mow-Ly? Hilltop you just designed a whole new car that is Bad to the Bone Dude!!

Could you imagine building a 1/1 scale version of this car and taking it to the Drags. Just put a Bow Tie on it and watch people try and figure it out....Sweet Chevy Combo!

Bob...You forgot to put a band-aid on the Nomad...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That nova is innovative!!!

But I have to say, that 55 is going to be in my dreams tonight and tomorrow night and the next night........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Moving right along, here's the diecast mock up. I squirted on some paint to get an idea of how the boys were looking...










The "test shot"...










Call it as you wish: a "Concept Nova", a "Conova", a "Novaro", don't think a "Super Sports" came with this package, I'll just call it a "Super Nova" for now...











I must say I kinda like this one, gonna have to give the boys a raise!!!




















Jus messing around here...The crowd goes wild!!! Ya gotta love Drag Racing!!! Thanks RM


----------



## pshoe64

Absolutely Freakin Awesome!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

OH MAN!!! that's one BADA$$ car!

Wes


----------



## slotto

very cool bro!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You never cease to amaze me Randy.. You still have my address, right??  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

That Super Nova is SUPERLICIOUS!!! Awesome build Mr. RM.
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave

Ok your right "Super Nova" fits perfect. That is one hot looking car Hilltop. I'm way impressed!! Love the flames coming from that Rat motor!


----------



## rodstrguy

How about Aeronova... Way cool looking. Maybe another one could be called Novacane...


----------



## tjd241

slotcarman12078 said:


> You never cease to amaze me Randy.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


... and _THAT'S_ why we nicknamed him... The Amazing Rando ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahahahaha! Nuthin ner nobody even comes close. Period!

Slot car manufacturers! Hang yer heads in shame and tuck yer tails!

The amazing Rando cranks these out at a rate of once a week for ...uh....I dunno ....like four straight years. Plus or minus 90 minutes...naturally.

I'm LMAO!


----------



## 70ss

Wow wasn't sure before the paint job. But this is great looking.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!! Didn't you just start working on cutting that thing in half yesterday?? 

WOW is that COOL!!!!! Any chance of getting one of those while it's hot on the press??

Damn you work fast RM. btw, great speaking with you today. Always glad to put a voice to the screen name my brutha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Unreal!!! So cool. Masterful.


----------



## roadrner

All I can say is Damn.  That is one great looking Nova!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joegri

that is some fresh hilly! i just dig the way rando thinks out of the norm and come up with these master pieces.and the hits just keep commin!


----------



## bobhch

*Just Amazing.....WOW!*

Rando...I mean the Amazing Rando, lol

What an incredible build! Super Rat is Super Cool!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Hilltop you are one Heck of a slot car builder Dude...zilla

P.S. Nice Dragstip picture..........Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## CJ53

Great job !!! absolutely off the hook..!!:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The Chevelle and Nova are HOT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*SUPER-NOVA INDEED !!*


----------



## coach61

bingo...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Glad you liked it!!! The kind words and comments keeps one motivated and reaching for new ideas!!! :thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy

more amazing work from the amazing Randy


----------



## ParkRNDL

Man, that Nova really has me thinking. When I was into 1/25 static models, I always wanted to try to graft a '65-'66 Impala fastback roof onto a '62 or '63 Impala... I saw in a magazine where someone did a similar 1:1 early '60s Ford or MoPar custom and it always stuck in my head. Now I'm thinking again...

Awesome, BTW. 

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Accidents do happen, and this is one of my favorite colors!!! Doh!!! Will have to move on to plan B...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow!! Yellow!!


How unusual lol :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, that's different!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Super Coupe

They call him "MELLO YELLO". lol
>Tom<


----------



## Slot-Rev

Kinda looks like the new Camaro Yellow........Thats the ticket!!!

Trey


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man oh man those deck shelves you make up are sweet!!!

Can you show us how???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Gotta give Hot Wheels credit for that, I just copied it in resin form. I had a Camaro body that didn't quite fully develope, so I cut and pasted the spoiler onto the Nova...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Gotta give Hot Wheels credit for that, I just copied it in resin form. I had a Camaro body that didn't quite fully develope, so I cut and pasted the spoiler onto the Nova...RM


What kinda paste do you use...L:lol:L

Looking good in Yellow!

Bb...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Close enough to call it done...RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET A$$ CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's about time GlasTech kicked in a few sponsor bux!!!! That looks sweet RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

That is nice but I can't wait to see the red/white one in the background.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Working on a sponsor deal as we speak Slotto...RM


----------



## bobhch

GlasTech = PoWeR PlAnT mAcHiNeS!!!!!

Bob...I see fast cars...zilla


----------



## Rolls

I am marveling at this latest creation. It's just oozin' mojo. And that paint scheme... well, it just plain works!


----------



## tomhocars

The AMAZING RANDO does if again.Tom


----------



## joegri

always a fan of the nova. and hilly has made this very realistic. lean closer to yer screen n you can smell the rubber!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished up another Nova. I got a good deal from GlasTech, couldn't pass it up. I may have to change to white being my favorite color, decals just work better IMO...RM


----------



## slotto

YES! I like


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE this one Randy!


----------



## tjd241

*I'll take HT Custom Riddles for $100 Alex...*

*And the answer is.... * The Amazing Rando's latest. :thumbsup:

_What is red and white and awesome all over?_ 

ding-ding-ding-ding-ding!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

Randy you must be very busy on race day.............Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

You are right about white working well with the decals! That red down under looks pretty nice also.

Any color you put on your Nomaro is going to look Great. (Dn't sell ut Mr. Yellw yet thugh)

Bob...Fill er' up and let er' rip...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Looks tight in white!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Zilla is right!! That nova will look awesome in any color!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Still amazing! One day i hope.......never mind, I'll just keep doing foil.  Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Just catching up on my viewing. AWESOME work on all the Concept Novas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thought I'd try a little retro/nostalgia look on this body from SKR Industries, thanks to Sam from nitroslots.com Thought a little touch of a classic from the 60's, along with some new add on's, might be interesting...RM


----------



## bondoman2k

WOW! I LIKE that!  
As always, GREAT job HT! 
I got one of those Dusters in the works too. Mine is going on a 4 gear, with Jason Hamstra/ Andy McCoy graphics. Having the decals made as we speak!
Ron (Bondo):dude:


----------



## tomhocars

You're killing me.


----------



## bondoman2k

Ya know...I could see a whole 'series' of those Dusters in Sox and Martin, Landy, Mr. 5 and 50, of course the Ramchargers you did..and all the other Mopar guys from the 60's! Would LOVE to see some 'throwback' graphics! Even for the Chevy guys on your Novas or 2010 Camaros..Grumpy, Strickler, Dyno Don..This could be a LONG list! LOL!  And yea, there are a few Ford bodies out there this could be done on as well...lol.
Now THAT would be cool! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## WesJY

tomhocars said:


> You're killing me.


YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT!!! I LOVE IT!! MOPAR RULLLLEEEZZZZ!!!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Beautiful work Randy. Great looking race car!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very neat job rm.

Wes take it easy there pal!!! lol


----------



## bobhch

Randy love those Classic red stripes with the DODGE laying on them in the rear to make it even Kewl-er than humanly concievable....Far Out! 

Bob...This is a Dart right? ( just sayin'  )...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

This RM "Back At The Shop Thread" is like the old infomercials for music, THE HITS JUST KEEP ON COMING. That looks Great. 
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks Lean and Mean!!!! I bet it'll take any of the Camaros you've built!

Great job on the Mopar stuff!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's one the boys have been working on. The body is from SKR Bodyworks out in Colorado. The boys cleaned out the paint room and found just enough left over cans to finish out the colors. Hope you Dodge fans like it...RM




I can't stop staring at this car RM. It is one of the nicest i've ever seen.

I have to get one of these!!!! What is it exactly? Cuda? Demon? Duster?


----------



## tjd241

Top shelf stripe work here on this new one RM.... and a great match-up for the previous multi color butterscotch version. How's about lining both of them up and doin a little camera and photo edit work?? Make with the burn-out smoke already ! ! :hat:


----------



## bondoman2k

Hey Joe...
It's actually a Duster (altho I guess it COULD be called a Dart....Did they even produce a Dart in these years? I can't remember! lol).
Contact Sam (you know where to find him  ) 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bondoman2k said:


> Hey Joe...
> It's actually a Duster (altho I guess it COULD be called a Dart....Did they even produce a Dart in these years? I can't remember! lol).
> Contact Sam (you know where to find him  )
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:



LMAO!! I am Pming him as we speak!!! I just came to check and link him to this pic!!! I thought it was a duster. 

Thanks Bondoman :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

very cool. I like the action scene.


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, your Dodges are excellent - RamCharger Colours & the previous multi-colour Dodge - really like them both. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You really have a fantastic line for the drag strip with the Camaros, Novas & Dodges. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Apprecaite the words. Believe it or not, I'm working on a Ford. "Working on a Ford", now that's funny.  RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!! Apprecaite the words. Believe it or not, I'm working on a Ford. "Working on a Ford", now that's funny.  RM




LMAO!!! How redundant!!! :jest:


----------



## Super Coupe

There's no need to work on a Ford, They always run great.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Duster/Demon*

While the Plymouth Duster first came out in 1970, Dodge followed shortly(in '71) with the Dodge Demon version, which later had the name changed to Dodge Dart Sport for a while, before it was dropped.


bondoman2k said:


> Hey Joe...
> It's actually a Duster (altho I guess it COULD be called a Dart....Did they even produce a Dart in these years? I can't remember! lol).
> Contact Sam (you know where to find him  )
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Wooohoooo go the Fords!!! Can't wait to see what comes out of the Hilltop work shop.


----------



## bobhch

*Bench seat with Bucket backs were stock items on mine with Sunroof too!!!!!*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> While the Plymouth Duster first came out in 1970, Dodge followed shortly(in '71) with the Dodge Demon version, which later had the name changed to Dodge Dart Sport for a while, before it was dropped.


I had a 1974 Dodge Dart Sport in Yellow with a half black vinyl top and a factory black stripe kinda like Starsky and Hutch back around 1985.

My 74 Dart had a 360 in it from the Factory!!! This was the first year Dodge offered this motor in a car. Before that the 360 was only available in pickups.

Picked it up from my Step Fathers best friend. He used to bracket race it before he sold it to me & was a Huge Mopar Freak just like Wes. I also got my first car from him which was a 72 Duster. You should have seen the Duster my Step Fathers best friend Tubbed out and raced. Man it was killer but, don't have a picture of it...dang

Bob...a little Mopar History continued...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know... It don't matter what make of car it is... Some folks will swear by them... and some will swear at them!!!:tongue: Bring on the Fords!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Super Coupe said:


> There's no need to work on a Ford, They always run great.
> >Tom<


parked in the driveway


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> parked in the driveway



LMAO!!! I'm right there with ya bud!


----------



## Super Coupe

I have a Plymouth in the garage. "NOT RUNNING" LOL
>Tom<


----------



## 70ss

You probably parked it next to a Ford and it caught the disease.


----------



## Super Coupe

It was parked by a chevy truck.
>Tom<


----------



## 70ss

Good problem solved. 
Use the Chevy truck to tow it to neighbors driveway. 
Then it will become their problem.


----------



## win43

LOVE those MOPARS


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys got a new toy this week...I set this one up for a fourgear, added some shiney wheels for looks, but the ride is just to rough...RM










Didn't see the red scratch/paint mark on the boom until the pics, luckily it came off...dang camera shows too much...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cooool! Maybe some PVTs will smooth it out some.


----------



## Rolls

Cool looking rig! Looks Ram Tough!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I thought it had a Dodge look to it myself...RM


----------



## WesJY

Nice looking tow truck! It looks like "international"? i dont see dodge ram there. 

is it from a toy car? or resin made? 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome whatever it is!! :lol: I would guess if Dodge started making big trucks again that's what it would look like!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet truck :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Great Fire Wagon RM.... I know what you mean about the macro tattle-tail setting on our cameras... Makes me feel like a slob when I look at my own pics :freak:.


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop towing ....just call 1-800-TOWTRUCK and we'll be there.

Cool rig Randy!! All the good detail work realy shows this body off. :thumbsup:

Bob...You are the Big Toe...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> Nice looking tow truck! It looks like "international"? i dont see dodge ram there.
> 
> is it from a toy car? or resin made?
> 
> Wes


Thanks guys...The GlasTech boys sent it over Wes. It's made from a Matchbox dated 2004, but I bought it this year, so it's re release, comes in the little 5 pack. Matchbox just calls it a 2005 Tow Truck. Kinda looks like a cross between an International and a 2005 Dodge Dakota. I guess just call it what ya like...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Dakotanational?


----------



## videojimmy

very cool rig Randy...I like shiney wheels.

Weird Jank makes a thin silicone tire.
I swap out the inner rear tire, and leave the original RRR tire on the outer half.
Looks the same, but runs smoother.


----------



## kiwidave

Detail and paint look amazing. Very cool rig!


----------



## plymouth71

Hmmm. I just picked up the same truck, I was thinking bout this conversion... Nicely done! Got it in the Multipack did ya? I bet I know whats coming next....


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking tow truck & detail painting. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Texaco guys down the street needed some wreckers, so while we had the paint cans out...
A TJet Tow'er...









I should have tried the reverse image thing when making the caution stripes...Doh!!! Maybe next time...










And of course a yellow 4gear Tow'er...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Those beauties can tow my cars anytime!


----------



## Rolls

Those look fantastic! The detailing is just top notch!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!!!! Awesome, awesome, AWESOME!!!! I know those are resins, but is the master die cast or plastic? Those look mighty tempting to try and light up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!! Wreckers woohoo


----------



## XracerHO

Great casting & finishing on the tow trucks!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You can never have to many Wrecker at a race track. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great wreckers !! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## tomhocars

*Planned crash*

I'd crash on purpose,just to get on the hook.Nice job by the Great Rando.Tom


----------



## slotto

very cool


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey Randy - How blind are ya after detailing out those two booms? :freak: - lol

Great job dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! 
Doba, I use the magnifying lamp a lot!!!...
Sltman, it's a diecast metal body, the boom is plastic...RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET TOW TRUCKS! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Boom, boom, boom....all I wanna do is a boom, boom, boom....Very Slick trucks Randy!!

Those booms look Super Cool with the Hydrolics painted up like that! 

Bob...and a zoom, zoom, zoom...zilla


----------



## gunn

great tow trucks randy. love those rims and tires. i need a set of those for a 50's drag car gasser style. what size are thay?









do you think thay would fit a M2 car ?:wave:


----------



## WesJY

Hey Randy - I just thought of something.. Now I know why you had to make those tow trucks to tow those crappy chevy drag cars. they keep breaking down .. just kidding.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*LOL....Wes you crack me up*



WesJY said:


> Hey Randy - I just thought of something.. Now I know why you had to make those tow trucks to tow those crappy chevy drag cars. they keep breaking down .. just kidding..
> 
> Wes


Hey Randy this just "SCREAMS" of a Photo Opurtunity!

Bob...I know you can read my mind Mr. Hilltop...zilla

P.S. Just in case I am sending you a PM on this. :devil:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, Ol' Wes is funny a man!!! : RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking tow trucks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The family nieces and nephews were up for some Saturday night Easter racing. Always lots of action from ages 4 to 12 so I'm usually the track man. Some cars just couldn't take the punishmnet, so the track crew was extremely busy pushing and towing...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Tough breaks for the Mopars, huh? I guess they just couldn't handle the work out...  :jest::lol::hat::tongue:

P.S. Thanks for me new desktop background... :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Like the Sunoco tow truck with the different light bar & boom behind the nice blue/red #43. By the choice of cars, looks like you have a few future Mopar fans. Must have been fun racing & busy race marshal.   ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Saturday Night Easter racing...................*



WesJY said:


> Hey Randy - I just thought of something.. Now I know why you had to make those tow trucks to tow those crappy chevy drag cars. they keep breaking down .. just kidding..
> 
> Wes


Uuuuuuum..........................look again Super Mopar Fan Man...hahahaha

Hey Wes...just kidding.. 

Hey Randy what keeps all those Cattle from going onto the track? Ever hit one? Mooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Bob...look at all those blown armatures...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Where do you think they get the meat for the Hamburgers Zilla?

Plymouth...I'll take mine loaded, hold the Nuts & Bolts please...71


P.S. can we see some more pics of that Sunoco Tow? I don't think I've seen it before!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Never had a problem with the cows, they just stand and graze. 
The Sunoco truck is an old build from a JL Dodge pick up and a wrecker from Big Lots...RM


----------



## slotto

That's killer Randy!


----------



## tjd241

slotto said:


> That's killer Randy!


Sure is.... Fine job RM. Great detail work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

One Tuff -n- Ruff looking Tow Truck fer sure!! Bz


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The family nieces and nephews were up for some Saturday night Easter racing. Always lots of action from ages 4 to 12 so I'm usually the track man. Some cars just couldn't take the punishmnet, so the track crew was extremely busy pushing and towing...RM


AWWWWWWW!!!! LMAO!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Thats one sweet dodge tow truck! Now I want to see a picture of that dodge truck towing a dead bowtie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Great looker and idea! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. Just a thought.. was the Petty car pulling the Dodge wrecker, or was it the other way around? :jest:::tongue::lol::hat:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. Just a thought.. was the Petty car pulling the Dodge wrecker, or was it the other way around? :jest:::tongue::lol::hat:


YEAAAHHHHH!!! PETTY IS THE KING!!! LAMO!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Fat Fendered Ford Fairlane*

Added a little filler to the sides to fatten this baby up. Thought she would be good as Super Stock. Tried out a little color fade if you can tell, goes from green to blue to purple. Had to leave some white for some custom stickers. Scoop and rear spoiler, optional add ons. Are Fords always this difficult??? RM




























I placed the Hot Wheels beside it so you can see the weight gain...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great job on the Ford Randy! :thumbsup:
Looks like these diecasts are becoming your best friend!

Oh, yes they are.


----------



## slotto

Quick Lane indeed. Very nice.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweeeet!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Not a Ford fan, but very nice job!! Indeed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Nice job on the ,, Fat Old Rebuilt Dodge!.. there Randy!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool transformation!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

She took on the extra width real well! Looks GREAT! Love the red, white and blue/purple paint scheme, too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Went to Walmart today to get me one of those B&M pro stockers.
They must change out their batch of cars now and then because they had all new cars.
No B&M pro stockers and NO Fairlanes. Just a couple of weeks ago, you had to thumb through the 
B&M and fairlrlanes and torinos to find something else. Now there all gone.
They even had two pallets of hot wheels at the end of the isle, but they were all the new cars.
All for 1.11. Funny, Kroger has hot wheels for 1.00 with the Kroger card.
I wonder if Walmart will MATCH that?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> Funny, Kroger has hot wheels for 1.00 with the Kroger card.
> I wonder if Walmart will MATCH that?



Match It!!!


----------



## WesJY

Lol!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Woooohoooo, Go the Fords! Some real clever body tweaking there Hilltop. Fat , low and great looking race car. Paint/detailing is outstanding. You have raised the bar yet again! Very Cool!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hard to imagine that it's the same body Randy....so round, so firm, so fully packed...where do you find the time?


----------



## fordcowboy

Randy you are alsome.Ilove the cars you do.thanks for show us your cars. fcb


----------



## plymouth71

Good thing you got plenty of tow trucks to move them!


----------



## bobhch

*Your body work..................worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Added a little filler to the sides to fatten this baby up. Thought she would be good as Super Stock. Tried out a little color fade if you can tell, goes from green to blue to purple. Had to leave some white for some custom stickers. Scoop and rear spoiler, optional add ons. Are Fords always this difficult??? RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed the Hot Wheels beside it so you can see the weight gain...RM



Hilltop, 

I see a color fade  that SCREAMS, "Very cool 70s Retro Look Dude!"

Bob...  :woohoo: ...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

AWESOME job on the Ford, great paint & stance! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You did such great work, should do another Ford. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glastech has rolled some serious resins out of the shop, Randy!!! How about a couple group shots of all their work? We need a refresher of all the cool stuff they made!!


----------



## Rolls

Yeah, it'd be pretty cool if there was something like a spring car show at Hilltop Customs. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking customs again. Here's my address...... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Sltman & Rolls, will have to work on the ideas...
RR, Lost your address, sorry...
Here's a quick little build the boys worked. Had some leftover stickers so, ... I mounted this one on an AW chsssis, AFX wheels, added some red tint glass, and capped the wheels for a salt ride...RM


----------



## alpink

sweet and smooth. love the push bar.


----------



## Rolls

Ready for Bonneville! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Love the Bonneville racer !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!! Better bring a lot of water with you. Getting cotton mouth isn't fun!! Go fast!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Whoa - super job getting those decals to lay that nice!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang Doba!!! You're right!! Compound curves, and a window in the middle of them... I keep forgetting that macro thing... Superb RM!!!


----------



## slotto

Love it bro!


----------



## bobhch

oOOOOOOH Thooooose red stripes just MAKE IT!!

Bz


----------



## TBI

Ohhhh I like that a LOT! Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

What Zilla said! Love the stripes.


----------



## WesJY

I like what you did to those rims.. It makes the whole car looks original. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great Bonneville Coupe & being a Ramcharger, it has to have a Hemi under the hood. Push bar & rims finish the car nicely. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## TBI

If you ever go to Bonneville DON"T WEAR SHORTS! The sun reflects off the salt and sunburns your ...... lets go with......armature and magnets


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would imagine a kilt is out of the question too??? Talk about southern exposure!!


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would imagine a kilt is out of the question too???


You might get away with it running a pancake, but you wouldn't want to try it with an inline


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Ramchargers folks liked the Lakester so much, they wanted a mini van painted up for advertising...The boys called Glastech and they sent over this Dodge Durango looking body...With a few adjustments, you could run it on the salt flats too...A little wheel well trimming and it fit the 4 gear snap on chassis pretty good, also like the side exhaust ports...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow that thing is kewl!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the heck is it!?!?!?  :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

That's a dodge durango???? is that from hot wheels color shifters body? and will it fit on tyco long wheel base? 

BTW - that's a nice looking durango!!

Wes


----------



## slotto

That is super cool! Nice paint bro


----------



## XracerHO

Great color combination & decals on Dodge Durango. :thumbsup: Great compliment to the Coupe, just need a trailer & your off to the salt flats. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! It's a color shifter/changer from Hot Wheels. Original was a plastic body, but I had to widen it out to fit a four gear snap on. Wheelbase is a little short for a Tyco, but you could make it work...RM


----------



## TBI

Right outta the park! I'm really diggin that :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

What, no colormatched trailer? :devil:

I'm dumbfounded at the rate you crank these plums out Randy! :freak:


----------



## plymouth71

May I suggest a push bar to help get that salt racer started?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> May I suggest a push bar to help get that salt racer started?


Uh, it has one or it did have??? Guess I need a bigger picture. Thanks anyways and thanks for the good words guys!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> I'm dumbfounded at the rate you crank these plums out Randy! :freak:


That makes two of us Bill! :freak::freak: Dave


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> That makes two of us Bill! :freak::freak: Dave


That makes three of us now......dang I have no time anymore. Go Randy Go!! Bz


----------



## plymouth71

Doh! Sorry missed the push bar on the Car itself... i was thinking of mounting one on the truck...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Tried some new Vincent wheels on the AW El Camino, much better IMO!!!These also run smooth...now if I can get the flames off the toneau cover...RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Looks good to me. Love Elkys! Got one in my garage.  rr


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ...now if I can get the flames off the toneau cover...RM


Randy I have used a fine sandpaper to remove stripes on the MM Mustangs, then Novus 2 scratch remover to shine the body back up.


----------



## win43

Love the RAMCHARGERS:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After "little" debate, the boys decided the flames had to go. After a closer look, the flames looked like decals, not even tampoed, scratched off... Went ahead and stripped it and applied another one of my favorite Hot Rod colors...










Decided to go with a soft top rear cover for some contrast, had to stay with the ATS wheels...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Outstanding RM!!!

I am sooooo not a Camino guy but that is one hot rod!!!!


----------



## slotto

looks waaaay better. now lay a patch!


----------



## bobhch

Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Had a 68 & a 69 at the same time back in 1984. Love Caminos!

My friend from High School ( Class of 1983 ) still has his 71 El Camino that he got in 1980. It is all fixed up now and he also has a 68 that he is re-doing. Lets just say he is an El Camino NUT. His daughter is named Cami...TRUE!

Bob...Blew up my 400 in one of them...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Much better! Wheels look great. Very nicely done.


----------



## tjd241

*Not to open a can o'worms here BUT...*

It has always surprised me that AW and others have never employed the tactic of consulting as they put out new models or even repaints. There are sooo many on this board (Randy being one of the best)... that have such a good grasp of what looks okay versus what looks fantastic. This Camino being a case in point. Simply visionary on the re-color here Htop... Looks now like it shoulda looked back then... If sold head to head against one of theirs stock, I'd be willing to bet yours would sell out. Way to pick'em. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

An EL Camino fan, really like the colour combination of body/tonneau cover with chrome rims. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

*The porridge is toooooo hot!*



tjd241 said:


> It has always surprised me that AW and others have never employed the tactic of consulting as they put out new models or even repaints. There are sooo many on this board (Randy being one of the best)... that have such a good grasp of what looks okay versus what looks fantastic. This Camino being a case in point. Simply visionary on the re-color here Htop... Looks now like it shoulda looked back then... If sold head to head against one of theirs stock, I'd be willing to bet yours would sell out. Way to pick'em. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


It's called taste...

Used in a sentence....This 'Camino doesnt taste good due to having many flames in places it shouldnt.

Yeah the Goldilocks equation..."not enough" er "too much" with "just right" a fleeting memory.


Nice whack Randy....right outta the park!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Really nice job in the Camino! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb color combo!!! What is that mystery paint?? You chose wisely!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET El Camino!!


----------



## Rolls

Inspired paint theme. It's just so right! Love ones like this El Camino that make me keep coming back to ogle over it just one more time!


----------



## gunn

randy you done anything to the 3 i sent ya? just wondering.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

gunn said:


> randy you done anything to the 3 i sent ya? just wondering.


Not yet, the plate is full with stuff to do, plus all the real world stuff that gets in the way. I have eyeballed that Stude wagon a bunch of times. Anxious to get started on it, will problably have to cut it down and shorten it up a bit. I got a plan, subject to change... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words!!! Now it's back to bizzness...Here's a HairyCairy 55 body the boys have been building on their off time. I let em use the shop all they want, jus another perk. 4 gears seem to be hot right now, so...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet 55 Randy!! .... Tom! You're drooling on your keyboard!..... Looks great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Very nice work. Always a pleasure to see your latest builds!


----------



## videojimmy

the hits just keep on coming!


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome looking race car. Outstanding job all round!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome racing car which shows how low you can go! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice detail: - chute cable outback. ..RL


----------



## gunn

thats 1 mean 55 randy.. love it.


----------



## WesJY

Sweeeett 55 Chevy!!

Wes


----------



## desototjets

Randy, You're keeping Crane in business all by yourself.

Nice work.


----------



## slotto

Nice take on the 55. Low and pro


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Randy's got straight-line fever I think . . .

Sweet pro-mod fiddy-fy


----------



## 706hemi

another outstanding build randy, i do like the fender exit header pipes you use, take it easy, tony


----------



## bobhch

*Vroooooooooooooooooo....ooooooooooooooo.........oo oom*



1976Cordoba said:


> Randy's got straight-line fever I think . . .
> 
> Sweet pro-mod fiddy-fy


~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bob...great rubber burner...zilla


----------



## TBI




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Here's an old Ford that's been in the works. The boys tried an old school Gasser look for this one. I used a Hot Wheels body which has been cut down about an 1/8th to correct the wheelbase. Also used some Passin Gasser parts for add on's, scoop was fabbed from scraps. Hope ya's enjoy it...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome!! Right down to the tank up front rm! :thumbsup:

Homerun in my book!!!! :hat: :hat:


----------



## Rolls

Someone way smarter than me would have to figure out where you stole that 1/8 slice from. Looks perfect!! Love the headers tucked up there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

yellin' for ol' yeller...

dude, where do you find the time to create all these masterpieces?


----------



## Bill Hall

Shazaaaaaaam!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great Yellow '49 Ford !



Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweetness!!!  Ol' Yeller is perfect!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Can't go wrong with yellow! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

0l' Yeller is a Great Ford & " 0 " isn't too bad either! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yellow is your colour, RM !! ..RL


----------



## slotto

wow. nice take on the gasser!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Her's*

Did a mild custom on this one for tooting around town...The boys blacked in the HW's chrome grill, used some HW 5 spokes on the 4 gear. ProGraphic's layed on some side licks for a little contrast. The hood was also filled in from the orginal casting...RM


----------



## tjd241

Stop the madness.


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Custom Ford. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked duo!!!! I like the street version as much as the gasser!!! Gonna have to find one or two of them hot wheels.. I might have a game plan with the grill!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

Finding a Ford to match the bikini...That was the challenge! Awesome work..The car looks good too!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Awesum Hill...ol' yeller...top it of with red 2...buildin' 2 timin'... car builder!










Bob...Don't forget Cujo (Grrrrrrrrrrrr)...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Another nice one Randy! So many to choose from...  rr


----------



## Rolls

Street version looks gorgeous, too! 

Masterful. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Hilltop, the yellow version is cool but that red version came out awesome. Really nice job fitting that body to the chassis!


----------



## plymouth71

Your model has almost as much plastic as your car LoL


----------



## joegri

my big brother would "freak out" if he saw the red one. i remember the day he came home with one of those. nice job hilly!


----------



## tomhocars

Sure ,I haven't been on in couple of days and what happens.The Amazing Rando strikes.Not just a great car but on a 55.It can't get any better for me.I 've been working on the 1:1 55.Doing the interior now.It's getting there.Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tom your 55 looks mean without the front bumeper!!!! :dude:

I say go bumperless!!!!!

Really looking awsome!!!!:hat:


----------



## plymouth71

Beautiful. My Dad had a 55. It was his favourite car. I'd love to find one to restore with my Son one day...


----------



## roadrner

Tom,
Looks sweet! rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Tom, looking real good!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Tom your 55 is looking Real Good man!! 

Bob...I can't drive 55...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Your '55 is really nice, Tom. Panel fit looks great! Love it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Tom, 
You do still have my address don't you? Will that fit in one of those boxes from the post office that ships if it fits? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## '65 Nova

..so sweet under that nyc sun...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Light em up...*

Had this on the back burner, finally picked up a sponsor...



















As you can see, the boys wanted to act up a little...said they were testing...yea right, maybe the exhaust fan... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Need a bigger exhaust fan & new tires! Zilla's gone like this one! Great Orange VW. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Cool! Love the burnout pic. Excellent job. Just the right amount everything!


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Need a bigger exhaust fan & new tires! Zilla's gone like this one! Great Orange VW. :thumbsup: ..RL


Yep it is just the right color!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Look at that burnout...what a Beast!

Bob...very slick build Hilly...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## TBI

Badazz! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Another sweet one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Super Coupe

Now that's one Hooters that will haul A$$. Great build there Mr.HT.


----------



## slotto

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Killer Dubbie Randy! I love it's bright orange smile.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Yea Slotto, I thought I detected a little grin myself if you look at it just right, should been in the Cars movie...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*WIP Studebaker*

Here's one the boys have been working on...Saw this one on the diecast side of town and had to have one. It's so ugly it's cool, IMO. I cut the body in half, shortened it up a 1/4 inch, made it a 2 door, filled in the hood, reglued it, added some body posts, now I gotta shorten the glass, then send it over to GlasTech...I went ahead and squirted some paint on the diecast just to check things out...Gotta love them wagons!!!...RM


----------



## plymouth71

NEATO! Draggin Wagon~


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slicing die cast is no easy feat.. You have a hotline to Gunn? :lol: A panel would be interesting..  Good start RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Wow, that's some nice surgery!


I can't help but to keep thinkin....
that Stude in bright red with white accents and some vintage Radio Flyer logos would take "cool" to a whole nuther level


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good idea there TBI, I just can't make the white lettered decals...Will have to give it some thought...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Wag-ON little puppy....woof, woof, woof!!!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good idea there TBI, I just can't make the white lettered decals...Will have to give it some thought...RM


Hey Hilltop Dude that is one sweet body Modification Fabrication you got there. Not only does your stuff look Great but, it sits right on the chassis as well. Always a Plus in my book!

Micro Scale makes White letter sheets. They make them in several letter Fonts, Sizes and Colors. My Hobby Store sells mainly black and white letter sheets for around $5.95 a shot. There may be some place on-line to order them? Just have not looked for them on-line yet.

Rob was starting to make different size and different letter style decals...RIP Radical Decal Dude.

Bob...Very Cool Body Idea Hilly...zilla


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

If you have white decal paper, you might be able get a color sample ( use the eyedropper icon tool on your photoshop ) and fill a box with that color. Then you can type your lettering in white. It's tricky getting an exact match, so work on a few pixel colors at a time to fish for the closest. I found it also helps to brush a little paint around the edge of the decal after cutting it out, but before putting it on. The white edge will show if you don't.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow your body work is impecable !!!! Do you do professional 1:1 stuff? Or did at one time??

And is that baby a 4 gear?? :thumbsup: I think I need to place an order my friend!!! :hat:


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow your body work is impecable !!!! Do you do professional 1:1 stuff? Or did at one time??
> 
> And is that baby a 4 gear?? :thumbsup: I think I need to place an order my friend!!! :hat:


Me too.I always miss the good stuff.Awesome looking mini-wagon by the great crew at Hilltop Raceway.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Sltman, yea I've seen decals made trying to color the background to match, but you can usually see the decal/paper line. Ink usually wants to run at the edge. May give it a try...
J65. I've done a little basement 1:1 stuff. Takes a lot of priming and sanding to hide the cut lines, same as 1:1. If you see a flaw in the primer, you gonna see it in the paint...For the most part, if the prep work looks good, the finish will look good. 
And yes it fits a four gear...RM


----------



## gunn

slotcarman12078 said:


> Slicing die cast is no easy feat.. You have a hotline to Gunn? :lol: A panel would be interesting..  Good start RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


lol randy will always have my hot line number. he has helped me out alot in the last couple months. that stude i sent looks great. just not sure if ya cut mine up. lmao.. so if mine is next to the one you cut up it looks great sitting by the one you cut up. lol just covering both area's.. thanks for all your help randy.


----------



## Rolls

Wagons are cool.

More sweet stuff outta Hilltop Customs. Lovin' it!!

Oh, and uh, wagons are cool!!


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever and very, very well done!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

RM I got an envelope in the mail today. What can I say cept a big THANKS!!!!!!!!

You are the man RM. :thumbsup:

Sky High Decals in da house!!!


----------



## XracerHO

RM, you are getting good a shrink cars too! Great work on shortening the Studebaker & making it a two door, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

bad a.. bro. I wanna see more of the extended version too


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finally got this one finished up. I must admit I've had them doing some outside work too...Thanks to the good folks at Fram for coming on board with this build. This is one of those cars that's so ugly it looks cool, IMO ...Hope you enjoy it...RM


----------



## WesJY

DANNNNGGGGGGG ...... So pretty .. it pops at ya! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cowabunga, dude!!!! Talk about wild tape jobs!!! That is intense, Randy!! We've been having problems all day with out internet service, and it takes a good 3 minutes for pictures to load.. It was well worth the wait!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WOW!!! Makes me wanna go buy an oil filter right now!


----------



## Rolls

Paint scheme is Fram-tastic! Love the perfect reflection in the roof of the Edelbrock sign from the wall. Gloss is boss!

Another jaw-dropper! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

Randy that car is off the hook. You do great work on your car. I show your cars to kelly and she said why can you do cars that good. lol I just keep trying. If you dont have room for it I do . Lendell


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Studebaker. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## TBI

That Stude is the shiznizzy!


----------



## slotto

Very nice Randy!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Eyes agog as usual...

The tricky three tone sponsor mask is out'ta sight Randy


----------



## partspig

Nice stuff!!!!!!! PPPSssssssssssssssssssttttttttttt!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing masking work!!! Great looking race car.


----------



## Rolls

I've come back for more... Man I love what you did with this one. Now I'm digging on the perfect stance and how those front wheels fill the wells just perfectly. There's sure a lot to love with this one!!


----------



## bobhch

FRAM-A-LAM-A-DING-DONG!!

Bob...I want a 1/1 car just like Dat...zilla


----------



## FletchDog

Thanks west for the goatcarts.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words!!! This build wore the boys down, had to give em a vacation. Looks the the rest of you have been busy with some great looking starter builds!!! Seems to be a lot of projects going on, will need to play catch up...Thanks again...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Been trying to get the boys back to work, finally a couple of em showed up this week and finished up a project. This one was a rust free body, so we squirted on some metalic green...










I used the glass and wheelie bar from the diecast version...The diecast version has a wing that we left off and so we had to fill in the cut out slope area...










This one is running an AW chassis with Vincent wheels...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

It figures the guys with the black uniforms would show up first... I bet they figured working with the A/C in the shop was better than sweating their buns off in the heat! :lol: 

Nice job Randy!! That green kicks @$$!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very nice job there, and I love that GREEN  'tho Race cars tended to steer away from green as it was sorta known as an UN-Lucky color


----------



## plymouth71

Love your Decals!!!


----------



## videojimmy

ah the Henry.... another classic in the Randy line


----------



## XracerHO

Great metallic green paint, my favorite big hood ornament & nice job on the sloping back. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*We don't need no stinkin' wings....(or badgers)...(or badges)...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> This one is running an AW chassis with Vincent wheels...RM




Mr. Hill...did up a Henry...top,

It looks Quick............Zoooooooooooooooooom baby!! 

I like the Hilltop wingless version as it gives it that "I drove this here" look.
No Queens need apply...

Bob...that is Very Neat & Sweet...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

That would look sweet as a gasser too. jus sayin'


----------



## Bill Hall

Randy,

Gorgeous build! Can we have the color ID please?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
The color is 1845M Mystic Emerald, Testors One Coat Lacquer spray can over grey primer, although I sprayed a couple of coats of green followed with some clear...Kinda looks like a medium British green...RM


----------



## partspig

That green beauty looks familiar!! Is it? could it be? nawwww it's not !! LOL 
nice job!! :thumbsup: pig


----------



## Super Coupe

That is one hot little grocery getter there. AWESOME!!!
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Green never works for me but you nailed it. Killer job!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Wicked stance! All the wheels tucked in, very cool look. Perfect paint as always.


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Another great build and fantastic color. Did you run out of yeller?  Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's the meanest lookin frog I've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! The shop has been a little slow, lot of 1:1 stuff going on. I did buy this yellow 55 off the auction block...










The boys got carried away with the buffer on this one, Doh!!! I've told em and told em, "Stay off the edges"!!! So we tore it down, decided to try and strip it. The glass had been glued in, so we carefully cut ground it out...Stay tuned... RM...


----------



## plymouth71

MMMMMmmmmm Yellow 55 Chebby.... :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That would have made a cool taxi... jus thinkin' out loud.... Nice grab Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Another masterpiece in the making! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls

Antici-pay-yay-shun...

Something awesome comes this way.


----------



## satellite1

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Had this on the back burner, finally picked up a sponsor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the boys wanted to act up a little...said they were testing...yea right, maybe the exhaust fan... RM


Awesome runner:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

right on hilltop they just keep gettin better


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Nice Henry J Hooters !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finally finished up the 55. We were able to strip off the yellow paint. This one was left pretty much stock as you don't run across many "molded" white 55 bodies. I'm guessing this was chrome version originally, didn't see any signs of red flames. Added some new side trim, silver headers, and put the orignal glass back in. I'll let the bumpers go for now untill some better ones come along. While it's not perfect, it is different!!! Hope you enjoy it...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh yeah....nice resto Randy.

Very clean!


----------



## kiwidave

Super clean 55!!


----------



## partspig

Nice Randy!! I'm jealous, wish I had one that nice!! pig


----------



## Rolls

Tight! White. And oh so right! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice restoration & chrome rims suit the car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

clean machine


----------



## plymouth71

Now thats a 55 Chebby... Better get the mop for when Tom shows up!


----------



## slotcarman12078

No kidding 71!!! Don't short out your keyboard Tom!!! :lol:

She came out sweet Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow those Rally's really set that sweet 55 off bro!!!!!

Nice ride.

AHEM, Paging Tom...Anyone home


----------



## Bill Hall

If no one else is gonna ask...tell us how you got the trim soooo nice Randy???


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Yes - Do tell. That is pretty nice trim work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Trim - Tamiya masking tape and a sharp blade (take a toothpick and burnish the edges of the "body" chrome, then with a "sharp new" blade, just lightly drag it along. You don't need a lot of pressure. Experimnet on a junker to get the feel of cutting the tape) 
Silver paint - Duplicolor T191 Ultra Silver spray paint sprayed through an airbrush...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooh!! Randy used the airbrush!!!  Great results!!! As good or better than factory trim!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sometimes you need an airbrush for "covered" but thin layer...I just hate cleaning the thing!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Best laid plans*

Agreed Randy!

There's nuthin more annoyingthan having to clean up after a few puffs. Once I light up, I wanna keep painting.

FWIW, in an attempt to keep my ducks in a row; I've been trying to anticipate usage, especally doodads and whatnots requiring silver or alclad. So when I have it fired up and theres a bit left in the cup I can maximize my efforts...

....but it still flusters me


----------



## nasty23

*so cool*

man i've only looked at a couple of these builds and this just blows my mind on how u turn some of those cars around, wish i had the patients to do that, *VERY,VERY NICE*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's my CPB - WIP hot rod...Still thinking about a finish color coat...










This thing must be kicking up some dust. If you wandering about the caps, they are the same size. It's one of those phenomeums I think they call it... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Alert!

Implement the Bobzilla rule immediatly...run away dude! IMHO you nailed that finish. Now twist up some crusty pipes and bolt them on.


----------



## WesJY

BADA$$!!!!


Wes


----------



## Rolls

I'm just marveling at the scaled-down multi-layered paint wear spots you crafted on that hood scoop, Randy. Masterful.


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Alert!
> 
> Implement the Bobzilla rule immediatly...run away dude! IMHO you nailed that finish. Now twist up some crusty pipes and bolt them on.


Listen to Bill "Mr." Hiltop...................run, run, run away dude!

Bob...am thinking this is super Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewl...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great job, like the rim & tire combination. IMHO just Rat Rod the pipes. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! After looking at the pics, I can see some things or repairs needed also. I need to scribe in a cowl/hood line, maybe open up a hood vent area, the headers need to be changed, but when you'er on a budget, well... The boys ain't gonna like this!!!

Anyways, for those of you that have not tried the "latest" RRR decals, you might want to give em a try if you see something you like. I like the grouped decals as well as single sponsors. There's no need, if any, for trimming or close cutting, just cut off the sheet, dip in water and go...Thought I'd take an outside picture to show the gold letterd on this Camaro the boys are working on...Sunshine makes em twinkle!!! RM
P.S. Anybody tried any of the other "new" decals???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Clean Camero rm!:thumbsup:

Also Mike at MEV sells small groupings. Rellly easy to use. 

I may have to hit rrr up even though its a little bit of a hastle to order.


----------



## Rolls

Now that's what I call a Camaro! Beauty!!


----------



## kiwidave

"I may have to hit rrr up even though its a little bit of a hassle to order." Try being me!!! He won't even consider shipping to me! Those are some really nice looking decals RM. They twinkle real nice, as does that stunning paint job!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> "I may have to hit rrr up even though its a little bit of a hassle to order." Try being me!!! He won't even consider shipping to me! Those are some really nice looking decals RM. They twinkle real nice, as does that stunning paint job!



Dave if I place an order you want me to get you some? I can mail em to you after I get them here.

Let me know, take a look and get me a list of what you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*very sparkley...*

yeah... definitely very sparkley. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

btw... Funny dat, I was just looking at MEV decals today too.


----------



## XracerHO

Sunshine shows the Great paint job as well as the decals & appreciate the decal tip. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

While waiting to get the Camaro finished up, here's another project the boys have going on... The boys stripped a chrome Tyco Anniversary car. Since the spoiler was broke, we decided to go ahead and remove it along with the safety net, exhaust pipes, and hood hold down pins. May end up on the drag strip with this one...To knock the shine off the stripped body, we gave it a good bath with a toothbrush and some household Soft Scrub. The fine grit will give the primer something to stick too. Primer also highlights places that may need a little repair before spraying the color coat...










The good folks at GlasTech sent over some add on's!!! We used some JB Weld for attaching the goodies. Scratch up both surfaces before applying, gives better bite. If a little oozes out when you put the parts on, clean up with a toothpick as it's drying. This bad boy will be running an AFX setup. Already ground the Tyco mounts out and added some plates for AFX mounts. Stay tuned...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> While waiting to get the Camaro finished up, here's another project the boys have going on... The boys stripped a chrome Tyco Anniversary car. Since the spoiler was broke, we decided to go ahead and remove it along with the safety net, exhaust pipes, and hood hold down pins. May end up on the drag strip with this one...To knock the shine off the stripped body, we gave it a good bath with a toothbrush and some household Soft Scrub. The fine grit will give the primer something to stick too. Primer also highlights places that may need a little repair before spraying the color coat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good folks at GlasTech sent over some add on's!!! We used some JB Weld for attaching the goodies. Scratch up both surfaces before applying, gives better bite. If a little oozes out when you put the parts on, clean up with a toothpick as it's drying. This bad boy will be running an AFX setup. Already ground the Tyco mounts out and added some plates for AFX mounts. Stay tuned...RM



Allright!! Now your taking my lamguage RM!!!

I am loving this build allready!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

At a stand still on the Buick J65, trying to work out a sponsor deal...
Got the Camaro close enough to call it done...
While not outside, you can still see the gold lettering better than I thought...
I used some OEM yellow tint glass from a Hot Wheels version, had to narrow the wheels from and rear to sneak em up under. I'm thinking I like this color a lot, as much as yellow!!! Enjoy...RM


----------



## partspig

Good Job Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Flipping sweet color!!! Where's my drool cup?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

I like that color a lot also! Sharp decals, super glossy finish, great stance. That's one great looking slot car!


----------



## XracerHO

Like the colour & decals plus great work on the rims to get the stance! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great name for the Camaro & nice chrome rims on the Buick. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the good words!!!
I got one of my guys to go to Wal-Mart and pick out some fingernail polish, thought we'd try some to paint with. It's a cool color IMO, looks like a metalic candy orange. Had to thin it way down, about like milk/water, to go through the brush...RM


----------



## joegri

nice touch with the nail polish. looks nice on the 3 window randy!! i,ll try that technique againt this winter.is it over white or chrome primer to give it that hue? i like it alot ...but not more than yellow lol.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That would be a white base Joe...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Love your nails!!! :lol: Great job Randy! You're inspiring me to try it again.. Last time I didn't thin it anywhere near enough, and it clogged up my airbrush before I even got it to spray! I think I went 2 parts thinner to 1 part polish, where I guess I needed like 5 to 1. The projects are lining up to get sprayed soon, and I do have this wicked purple with blue pearl, and blue with light blue pearl to try. Maybe tomorrow after the important stuff is done.


----------



## slotto

Another one out of the park. So clean and nice decals too! Tell me about the rims.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, Vincent wheels with some Penn Valley tires cut down to fit the rears...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- that turned out GREAT :thumbsup: and I love the color and decals too


----------



## bobhch

Whooooo Yah! That Camaro is a Blast to look at and your fingernail polish color by numbers is Awesum too!

They both just look Fantastic...you do some fine work Mr. Hilltop!

Bob...love skulls, flames, and checkered flags...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great orange colour & build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TM hopes it does not crack upon impact like her nail polish!!    ..RL


----------



## 41-willys

that is one great looking salt flats coupe:thumbsup: just rememeber to wash it after the runs so the salt will not eat through that nice paint


----------



## Bill Hall

Very flashy Randy!

A whole nuther selection of wild colors to choose from the nail section.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
The boys finished up the Tyco Buick. She's now running an AFX Magnatraction set up with Vincent wheels and some add on's from the good folks over at GlasTech. Thanks to Jegs for sponsoring this bad boy...RM



















And the crowd goes wild...


----------



## plymouth71

I think joe's going to pee his pants. It's beautiful!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!! So happy the boys are back at it again.. They sure took a long vacation!!

That Buick is slick Randy, and I agree with 71. Joe65 is gonna lose it on that one!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Nice!!!! I think that Randy is getting partial to oranges!!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

You can only make so many lemons!! Errmm.... make that bananas!! :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Omg! Omg! Omg! Omg! Can't you make a copy of that in that 3 d printer for me pal???? Wow


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

RM I can't stop looking at it!!! What would it take bud?? My car my wife the house just name it!!! :freak:


Really sweet job Randy. I can't look away!!!!:hat:


----------



## slotto

WOW :thumbsup:
That Buick is clean. Love it!


----------



## Rolls

Shouldn't that be on a Turbo chassis?? 

Shiny Buick goodness!! I love it, I love it, I love it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:








Crazy good job on that Buick, RM!

Whoooosh,

Rolls


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> RM I can't stop looking at it!!! What would it take bud?? My car my wife the house just name it!!! :freak:
> 
> 
> Really sweet job Randy. I can't look away!!!!:hat:


hahahahahahhahaha

What Joe said Sweet!!!!:hat:

Bob...yep it is hard to look away...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Out with the hair dryer and in with some big cubes. Hilltop style! Looks fast just sitting there on the track. That's one sharp pin stripe right there!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great low stance & colour combination with your trade mark pin stripe separation - GREAT Buick. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bump to the next page 

Just because



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> The boys finished up the Tyco Buick. She's now running an AFX Magnatraction set up with Vincent wheels and some add on's from the good folks over at GlasTech. Thanks to Jegs for sponsoring this bad boy...RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the crowd goes wild...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Service truck or crusier???*

Thanks again guys!!!
I picked these up today, Hot Wheels Chevy 1500. The body is plastic, just about a perfect fit for a four gear. Take your buffing wheels and a little polish and the grill will shine right up. If you want to get serious, watersand it with some 600 first, then buff. Cut the bumper loose from the chassis and JB Weld it to the body after painting...There's also a factory dent in the hood that needs a little attention, at least it was on this one...










I removed the red deck and gonna use a hardshell cover. If you notice, you can butt it right up to the glass. Once you get it cut to fit, rough up the inside edge of the cover and also inside the truck bed area, then tape in place, then add some JB to hold it, or glue if you wish. This makes a good support underneath for adding your 4 gear mount...










The boys built one of these a while back that worked out pretty good, just in case your interested...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice find Randy!! Is this a new trend in die cast or what? Plastic base with die cast body.. die cast base with plastic body... Pretty soon they'll be all plastic! 

That red one sure came out purdy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice find & glad you pointed out another plastic HW body which are sometime hard to distinguish on the pegs. Red one looks Great & now the 55 Chevy is painted. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

XracerHO said:


> Nice find & glad you pointed out another plastic HW body which are sometime hard to distinguish on the pegs. Red one looks Great & now the 55 Chevy is painted. ..RL


Ray makes an excellent point here. A running list of compatible non slot car bodies and what they might fit would be a great piece of reference material.

What say?


----------



## TGM2054

Are these trucks still made? I went looking for a couple and couldn't find them any where.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing a new paint scheme release, I picked these up last Friday at Wal-Mart...RM


----------



## TGM2054

Thanks RM. The Wal-Mart here didn't have any. Maybe next week. I'll keep looking.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Speaking of HWs with plastic bodies that fit 4-gears...

I picked this up recently to try and get it to fit on a Tjet or AFX chassis. Turns out it's a little too long, so I kinda gave up on it, and I never was much of a 4-gear fan. But since you all mentioned it, I dropped it on a 4-gear with the front axle in the shortest position and shot a couple pics. Looks about right. Pretty sure HW made many different paint schemes of this...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The new 1.7 wheelbase Mega-G is the same size as the 4-Gear and you don't have to deal with the screwy rearend and trying to find wheels to make it all work.

My shop is down right now but I have several Megas for custom jobs lying in wait.


----------



## partspig

OK guys, then it's time to start another thread with a list of plastic bodied Hot Wheels. I am familiar with the plastic Camaro's, as I have several of them that I converted. Proby would help to get a shot of the car on a card and the number off the card in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## roadrner

randy,
A KA Buick and the trucks are gonna be frickin fantastic. Have to start looking in the diecast section. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And some may say, WTH was he thinking!!!  But that's quite all right, ya gotta venture out every now and then with color choice, even if it doesn't turn out as planned. The blue is fingernail polish from WallyWorld and the purple is Testors, riding on some Vincent wheels bolted to an Auto World X-Traction chassis...











Still blocking on the Silverado hood. Another shot of primer should do it...Then decide on some color... RM


----------



## plymouth71

vera nice


----------



## Rolls

Nothing ventured, nothing gained... I think she looks great! As usual, gloss is unbelievably good. Space telescope lenses should be polished so well!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Funky color combo RM!! I like it!! I'm sure there's a sponsor that will fit in with it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Works for me! 


........just sayin :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang TBI, I don't watch Pro basketball, college yes, but those colors are a pretty close match, IMO...RM
P.S. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Dang TBI, I don't watch Pro basketball, college yes, but those colors are a pretty close match, IMO...RM
> P.S. Thanks guys!!!


As a Utard I can't help but love the Jazz, but first and foremost I'm a gearhead :thumbsup:





Besides with all the NHRA and Race Boat shirts in my wardrobe, there's not much room for hoops apparel


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished up the Silverado. Just decided to leave it as a shop truck/cruiser. Also took a credit card, sanded in a slow curve, and used it as a guide to scribe in some door lines. The hardshell cover was painted to match the truck  ... It's running a 4 gear chassis with Vincent wheels...RM


----------



## TBI

Crisp and Clean, nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You took the words right out of my mouth!!!

Super clean and Sharp!!


TBI said:


> Crisp and Clean, nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

*uhhh...*

....makin us look bad _again_?? :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Those slot-ups are just what the SLOT NATION needs....Cool Trucks!

Bob...Like the Jazzed up 55 too...zilla


----------



## WesJY

randy - that's it????!!! no decals no sponsors nothing?? jeezzz... just kidding. looks sharp!

Wes


----------



## slotto

Great double nickel and that truck is super clean.
Nice job Hilltop!


----------



## XracerHO

Great colour & stance on the 55 Chevy and really like the Silver Silverado shop truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice Silverado. Great work on scribing in the door lines.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Is that a hairycanary Monza I see on the lift?? Looks racey!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! 
Good eye thar J65!!! Did you see this modified Fiat Altered Hairy has for sale??? I added the ventilation scoop and notched out for some pipes. Trying to decide on a color...Hmmmmmm...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ah no I haven't. Looks like you brought the A mechanics in for this build. Hope you have lots of bbq ready to disburse for pay for these men. Especially the GoodWrench guys, they can eat!!! You see the size of Chocolate Meyers lol????

I'm seeing that in a crazy Lime green from the 60's or a funky burnt kinda orange color myself. But thats me. If you ask Bill or Bob, it would be yellow lol!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Testors Lime Ice would be nice!


----------



## WesJY

Yellow would look good on that car!!!

Wes


----------



## CJ53

yellow with orange panels on the side.. kinda frosted in.. 
CJ


----------



## roadrner

Looks like something ZMax would sponsor! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Lime Ice! :thumbsup:

No contest!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Looks like something ZMax would sponsor! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I think you read my mind, hope I can get the details worked out...although that green ice is hot!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In the meantime the boys stepped outside the shoebox on this one. Thought we'd try some side graphics, just not sure??? May have to sell this one...RM


----------



## aurora1

Randy, 
Is there more than one of you? How can you generate so many cars that are always of the utmost quality? You sir are a god.


----------



## Rolls

The Boss of Gloss!! Retina searing reflectivity. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
If you put that up for sale, send me an email! Dave


----------



## TBI

Rolls said:


> The Boss of Gloss!! Retina searing reflectivity. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


He's gotta be buying his clear from either Chuck Norris...... or Jesus


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the shoebox!! :thumbsup: Fiat Altered looks WILD, can't wait & Monza looks interesting. ..RL


----------



## partspig

Gotta be yellow on the Fiat! Lemon or maybe Canary would be tasty!!! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Something was just yellowing at me for a color. After some complications the ZMax deal fell through, so thanks to Snap-On for coming on board as primary sponsor...
Hairy Canary body with air suction supplied by GlasTech, chrome ventilation tubes from a Hot Wheels "Tooned" Camaro...










wheelie set up from an AW ProStock, shute from the Packitrite Shop. Model Master PY3 Chrysler yellow accented with Dulicolor black and red. Hope ya likes it...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nothing short of spectacular!!!!

Great colors and love the smoke!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Straight to the point*

Well, were sneaking up on the fourth quarter this year...

and here's my pick for car of the year.

Wow Randy!

I could go on and on about all the little things I see, but I'll leave it at....great model, great fit, great finish!

...and just note that this is a perfectly edged three tone.


----------



## TBI

WOW! I'm frickin speechless! That's Incredible!!


----------



## dnybsbl

Are you kidding me !!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## WesJY

Frickin AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

MADNESS!!!!!!!!!
Pure _*Hot Rod*_ MADNESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

What a Wild Altered Fiat - Awesome! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Awesome bro. I love those _action_ shots


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you guys!!! The boys and I appreciate it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's impeccable, no doubt your finest work this year!! Flawless is an understatement! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> Frickin AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wes


 Yeah, what Wes said! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

... ya had me with the dog dishes. The rest is just gravy... wonderful gravy. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

that turned out great. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang that is sweet! It never fails to amaze me how you can take a bod that I think could be a dog turd and you turn it into an amazing hot rod like this -- UNREAL!!


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,after i got off the phone with you I went on HT.You are definetly THE MAN.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you much guys!!! Appreciate the good words!!! RM


----------



## Rolls

6,333... 6,334... 6,335...

Shhhhh! Don't interrupt me. I'm 3 days into counting the different things that blow my mind on this latest Hilltop Custom. 

6,336... 6,337... 6,338.........


----------



## bobhch

Right now there are people all over the WORLD that are thinking...WOW!

Bob...WOW...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Frickin' Awesome !*

Fiat Pro/Mod = *WOW !*
And your photography is AMAZING Too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Had to let the boys rest up a little after the last build. Nothing special here, used an RRR Anglia body. Just done a little detailing, added some red glass, painted in the top. Try some flat black water base for your grill areas. For toneau covers or rag tops, try some semi-gloss or satin finish, leaves a nice sheen... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. Let's see.. Zilla is going to see it and go bonkers 'cause it's red and he'll automatically see it with Iron Crosses on it... ND is going to like them wheels... And Joe65 is gonna start drooling over that car on the rack... Nice hat trick Randy!! :tongue: :jest: :lol:

That is a cool casting, and you done an awesome job detailing her!! The red glass is the frosting on the cake! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Great Anglia RR!


----------



## XracerHO

Nicely done Anglia. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hot Anglia bud!!

And scm is right!!!! I Love that Pro Street GN!!!! Sell me one??


----------



## tjd241

*Note to self...*

Buy more aluminum dog dishes NOW... wait much longer and risk Randy using them all up on his awesome fleet... then wait months for more aluminum to be extruded, forged, and machined into more wheels .... a man after my own heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Love the RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. Let's see.. Zilla is going to see it and go bonkers 'cause it's red and he'll automatically see it with Iron Crosses on it... ND is going to like them wheels... And Joe65 is gonna start drooling over that car on the rack... Nice hat trick Randy!! :tongue: :jest: :lol:
> 
> That is a cool casting, and you done an awesome job detailing her!! The red glass is the frosting on the cake! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Slotcarman is right...

:roll:It needs Iron Crosses on it :roll:

Bob...need to by A Nuther set of Aluminum Rims quick...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Slotcarman is right...
> 
> :roll:It needs Iron Crosses on it :roll:
> 
> Bob...need to by A Nuther set of Aluminum Rims quick...zilla


PUT ONE ON NOW [email protected]#$%^&*()_+!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I may just have some Crosses...
Got a little orange color on the background Buick...Trying to make a grill for it. Thought it might be easier than trying to mask/spray paint one. I took some clear decal paper, sprayed it silver, cut, dipped, and applied.
Sorry for covering up, trying to work out a primary sponsor deal with the Creamsicle ice cream folks...Lawyers!!! RM


----------



## slotto

A Buick Burrito.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

slotto said:


> A Buick Burrito.:thumbsup:


........on a stick


----------



## TBI

bobhch said:


> Bob...need to by A Nuther set of Aluminum Rims quick...zilla


Where is a good source for aluminum wheels?


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Had to let the boys rest up a little after the last build. Nothing special here, used an RRR Anglia body. Just done a little detailing, added some red glass, painted in the top. Try some flat black water base for your grill areas. For toneau covers or rag tops, try some semi-gloss or satin finish, leaves a nice sheen... RM


I think I'd leave it just how it is, putting iron crosses on that would be like putting a mustache on the Mona Lisa  


...just sayin :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I may just have some Crosses...
> Got a little orange color on the background Buick...Trying to make a grill for it. Thought it might be easier than trying to mask/spray paint one. I took some clear decal paper, sprayed it silver, cut, dipped, and applied.
> Sorry for covering up, trying to work out a primary sponsor deal with the Creamsicle ice cream folks...Lawyers!!! RM


Hahahahahaha... this is almost as good as the guy painting the van with a roller... LOL

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boy oh boy is swear that.gorgeous PS Buick is sitting in some kind of a transporter. Hmm. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

AAAAAHA! I knew it.

So thats the secret!

Take uncolored blobs and bits and wrap them in a paper towel...

...A MAGIC PAPER TOWEL!

PRESTO!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Found an overlay I kinda like for the grill, may need to lighten the color up for a more silver tint...For now, I'm gonna roll with it...Most people will be looking at the rear end anyways  ...RM


----------



## TBI

oops duplicate :freak:


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Found an overlay I kinda like for the grill, may need to lighten the color up for a more silver tint...For now, I'm gonna roll with it...Most people will be looking at the rear end anyways  ...RM


Grill looks good dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Aha! So running the car through an MRI machine must be part of how you get your signature perfect gloss finish... I knew it had to be something like that!


----------



## TBI

rolls said:


> aha! So running the car through an mri machine must be part of how you get your signature perfect gloss finish... I knew it had to be something like that!


lmao!


----------



## alpink

beginning to sound like a strip tease. I approve! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

One buick burrito!!! Heavy on the creamsicle, please!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Bad news / Good news*

Sorry to say the icecream deal melted away...Luckily the Parts Plus people had been wanting to campaign a nostalgia type Pro Stock so it all worked out...




















Don't know if you can see the color change in the pic, but I got a last minute notion to fade the orange. I started out with a Model Master Mango Orange base, then while the brush was dirty, I went with a darker Huggar Orange on the front end and sides trying to copy the logo colors. If you look hard enough maybe you can tell, if you can't, just pretend, gonna roll with it as is...RM


----------



## alpink

sweet parts delivery vehicle there!


----------



## slotto

Freakin' AmAzInG!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

The Edelbrock sign reflected on the roof is freakin' awesome. Major spit shine going there!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Your killing me RM!!!!

Simply Sharp and clean


----------



## CJ53

Lookin good there HT.. 

CJ


----------



## Super Coupe

Another SUPERB machine from the Hilltop Crew. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, I like that color combo!!! I need to do a 2 tone or two now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Pro Stock Buick, really like the way you have the body down over the chassis. Glastech does a good job on supplying the chutes & wheelie bars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Great GN Hilltop, Just an awesome job.

Boosted


----------



## Rolls

The boys are on top of their game. Love that Parts Plus Buick! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Gee Randy!! Nobody noticed! That grill looks superb now!. Much better than the first version. Makes the car look alive! Bwaaaaa HAHAHHAHAHAA!!!!!  :thumbsup: pig


----------



## tjd241

*You all do realize...*

... he's merely toying with us right??... Fellas if he were to become serious about this customizing slot cars thing??... We'd see so many more and nicer ones getting pushed out...... that we'd burn ours in shame.


----------



## alpink

don't burn em, just send em to me. I'll pay shipping, Priority! LOL.


----------



## 41-willys

another great looking car. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing work Randy! Loving the little Anglia! Great detailing work on the grilles on the Buick and the pick up.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys are always watching TV to get ideas. The Parts Plus Buick idea came from watching "PassTime" on the Speed Channel. They recently saw this cool ProMod Vette on the show, had to build something like it, thus the Buick was born. Glad you liked it!!!...RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!! The boys are always watching TV to get ideas. The Parts Plus Buick idea came from watching "PassTime" on the Speed Channel. They recently saw this cool ProMod Vette on the show, had to build something like it, thus the Buick was born. Glad you liked it!!!...RM


The boys were checking out Paige and noticed the Vette on accident 


Cash is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, I can't blame em!!! She is hot, jus sayn'!!! RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, I can't blame em!!! She is hot, jus sayn'!!! RM


I'd let her wrangle my car anytime! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Ahhh, where are the Drool rags kept on this thread?


----------



## partspig

Ummmmmm, Us slot car guys don't use drool rags OX. Most of us have fashioned a Drool Cup, that hangs from the lip and catches every drop of slobber that we manufacture!  :thumbsup: pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ahhh...PP, speak for yourself, I personally use a Drool BUCKET


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Well, Excuse meeee`!!!!

ROFL, I will head over to the Farm store and get that Bucket'. Between the cars and threads I am looks like I will need a stock tank.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After seeing the ProMod on "Pass Time", the boys had to try and build one...










We used a body from Hairy Canary, and again some add on's from GlasTech. Just stayed with Huggar Orange and some orange tint windows running a 4 gear chassis...RM


----------



## alpink

looks better than the one on that site. nice paint. cool!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Clean and mean!!!!


----------



## TBI

Badazz! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

awesome stuff there bro!


----------



## eastside johnny

over the top!.....(do you do anything else other than build knock your socks off slot cars??????)


----------



## Super Coupe

The boys there did another awesome job on that build.You should give them a week or two off so I have a chance to clean the drool off the keyboard.lol
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

BADA$$!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unbelievable taping job again!!! You nailed it!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys and I appreciate the kind words!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

One Awesome build & Great stable mate for the Parts + Plus Race Team. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

Love the Parts Plus cars SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> Love the Parts Plus cars SWEET!!!!!!!!


What Jerry said....Kick Man!!!!!

Bob...a Real Smoooooooooooooth Hilltop building once again...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome job on the Pro mod Vette. Some clever masking going on there. What's the paint on the wheels?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!! KD, I tried some of the Alclad chrome paint, still experimenting with it...RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks again guys!!! KD, I tried some of the Alclad chrome paint, still experimenting with it...RM


Those wheels look sweet Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks TBI...
May be a little late here and I probalby should have posted this in the general discussion thread, but did any of you catch the AAA sponsored drag racing from Texas last weekend??? 
I watched it on the Speed Channel. Wish I could have been there, although the tempertures were quite on the hot side, according to Rich!!! RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks TBI...
> May be a little late here and I probalby should have posted this in the general discussion thread, but did any of you catch the AAA sponsored drag racing from Texas last weekend???
> I watched it on the Speed Channel. Wish I could have been there, although the tempertures were quite on the hot side, according to Rich!!! RM


The body lines on that pro mod Chebby seem familiar..... GlasTec building 1:1 stuff now?







:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

yeah, that does look incredibly familiar!


----------



## slotto

Great Nova Bro!


----------



## Rolls

Ok, now THAT is tricky!! Very, very cool.


----------



## bobhch

Smokin'!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...all the Gals think I'm hot so, Texas works for me...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finally made it back home from Texas...On the last pass of qualifying, the car was running so fast, one of the shute cables broke while trying to stop, just couldn't take a chance, had to drop out...back to work...RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


>




Looks like somebody's gettin an a$$ rippin for the chute malfunction 


Awesome work Randy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's one slick looking car right there! Awesome paint and decal work!


----------



## XracerHO

One sweet paint & decal work on that Awesome dragster. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Unreal.


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Keep kicking those bad ass looking customs out! Another classic from HTR. Still have mine.  

Great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## coach61

Ok Randy I give up.. I have been working on a couple of two tones in the shop using the method you taught me.. now you have like 400 colors masked in.. just come pick the cars up I surrender.. you sir are the supreme master of paint.. excellent work as always...


Coach


----------



## 41-willys

another great looking car:thumbsup: you are the drag car master:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And since I had some Mango orange left...










And since this color looks like a pumpkin color...










And since it's almost Halloween...Well...RM









[/QUOTE]


----------



## pshoe64

That IS the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
-Paul


----------



## TBI

Smooooooove! 

I'm really diggin your choice of colors too! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Pass the pumpkin pie and Cool Whip please....


----------



## WesJY

Thanks alot NTX!! Now I am craving for pumpkin pies!! LOL!

Awesome cars like always!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Cool colour combination on the Hot Rod with the right amount of chrome. :thumbsup: With our Thanksgiving coming this weekend, Pumpkin pie with whipped is appropriate. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

You nailed the color for the roof! Wheels look great. Cool street Rod!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now I have to hit Dunkin for a pumpkin muffin!!!!!

Cool street rod rm :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent choice of colors Randy!! AwEsOmE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hilly I agree with what everyone else said about your Orange rod and love the side pipes and rear end look. 

As always you do a completely complete job...Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Your dragster is Right On all the way...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Couldn't say no to the Parts Plus people, as they wanted to get involved with the Can Am series...We may have one more commissoned build and that should do it. Gotta go where the money's at...RM

Some early morning testing...










Gearing down...










And on to the back shute...


----------



## TBI

Where's the wheelie bars? 

J/K :jest:



That is WAY cool RM! :thumbsup:



How did you mask the wheels for the two tone?
I'm working on a Sunoco Ferrari and have been trying to figure out how to do a crisp & clean two tone on the wheels, looks like you nailed it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you TBI!!! Those were painted by hand. Just sprayed some paint into a cup and used a small brush. Kept a toothpick handy, if I got into the outer wheel area, just rubbed it off before drying. This was spray paint, had to give em a second brush coat...RM


----------



## 41-willys

that is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

That is a great looking Can-Am racer,but it looks like it could use a round of wedge as it appears to be a little loose in the corner.lol
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Photo #3 should be blown up to poster size! Wow!!


----------



## kiwidave

What Rolls said! Very cool pic. Great looking race car!


----------



## plymouth71

where do you get all the great decals?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! 
P71. The decals in the white area I made, the numbers are from RRR, forgot where the NGK was from...
Just using an ink jet printer...I can't print white...RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Can-Am car, really like the helmut decal, black paint detail & two tone rims! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You need a hauler for your Parts Plus Race Team. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RM, outstanding work- as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys...
RL, I think you read my mind. Actually the boys are working on one. Hopefully they can get it finished...RM


----------



## bobhch

Can Am..............Oh Yeah!!!

Great body style and the way you did this up just makes it one Outa Sight ride! 

Bob...way better than your STP logo car...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

unbelievable!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
great two tone on the wheels! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This should be the last of the Parts Plus projects, no promises...










On the road again...










Gotta watch them banked turns...RM


----------



## pshoe64

You must have really raked in the sponsor dollars! Excellent set of cars and hauler and rig and...yeah all that cool stuff! I'd be intimidated seeing all that roll into the track at once! Awesome!

-Paul


----------



## TBI

The hauler turned out bitchin RM! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Another awesome build from the Hilltop crew.Way to go!!!
>Tom<


----------



## CJ53

nice rig!! Randy!!


----------



## plymouth71

Wow That is Beautiful. Reminds me I need to get some of the AW Tractor Trailers. Missed out and hoping for a Round 2 if you know what I mean!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work. Sharp, sharp paint lines!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Rig, but anytime now...*

... you'll hear from BobZilla... because that color combo could work for Hooters too ! ! Nuther...knows how the mind of BobZilla works...Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Great Rig - Awesome work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Being a truck fan, really like the black rear area on tractor & the trailer marker lights, rear door & lower valence between wheels. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Beautiful detail work. Please tell us how you did the lights and markers.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
P64- I sent Parts Plus an invoice, no payment as of yet...
P71- The trailer was from a diecast I got here from slotnut I think??? The body is plastic, base is diecast which could be swapped out by using some mounts. An AW TT rig would be easier and look better. As you can see the tractor has a little wear.
241- I think everybody knows or should know Bob...Mr. Hooterville...zilla by now...
BH- After the paint completion, went back with some acrylic waterbase flat black for the marker lights, gives that rubber ring effect. Used a round toothpick about, cut about 1/8 off the end for a bigger barrel, then started dotting the trailer. After the black dried, came back with the toothpick regular end, and do some more color dotting... Waterbase is good for me since I screw up a lot, just wipe it off while still wet or scratch off when dry...
The side hood logo is just an illusion. I toothpick painted the oval silver, then just scribbled on some black to give an emblem effect...
Thanks again guys...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG RM You have to be kidding me on those trailer lights pal!!!!!!!Totally insane and informative!!!!!!!

Blown away :freak:


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters, Legs, waist, head & booty are Parts Plus... : )*



tjd241 said:


> ... you'll hear from BobZilla... because that color combo could work for Hooters too ! ! Nuther...knows how the mind of BobZilla works...Dave


No Kidding Nuther...what was Hilltop thinking? 

I made a Las Vegas Hooters Hotel & Casino trailer for Yankee several years ago. Some people just don't get it... :lol: hahahhaahhaahaha

Well this thing looks Super Cool as a Parts Plus rig so, I guess it's O.K.
Real Nice Job on that orange and white paint job!!

Bob...just picked up a Las Vegas Hooters Coozie...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice truck Randy!!! It really looks at home on the highway next to those cliffs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*EL Cadimo*

Here's a rare find!!! The boys found this old El Cadimo and had to have it. Wish I had taken a "before" picture. Body was in pretty good shape, just needed a little work. This will be great for hauling the crew around...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Hey You used the same graphics I did on my soon to be revealed Caddy. LOL Great minds think alike..


----------



## XracerHO

Very Cool EL Cadimo in baby blue!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It really accents the rear fins that say Cadillac & nice work on the rear window. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

A crew cab El Cadimo? Now that is "AWESOME". Great work Hilltop crew.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Rad Cad!


----------



## alpink

what will they think of next? sweet ride. cool concept. well executed.


----------



## slotto

that's cool.


----------



## ParkRNDL

AWESOME. I wondered when someone would get around to doing something cool with these...

--rick


----------



## 41-willys

that is cool:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Who says guys can't give birth?*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a rare find!!!



It's a Boy!

Bob...Congratulations (lol)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice chop chop work and a great choice of color too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Back to business...Here's an AW the boys reworked. We swapped out the hood scoop, lowered the body, picked up a cool sponsor, added some shorter bars, added smoke window tint, etc...For the stripes on this one, I took some clear decal paper, sprayed it black, cut and apply, then cleared......RM


----------



## slotto

Pontiac is awesome, but I cannot take my eyes off of that Nova in the distance.


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic work on the Pontiac!! Nice lowering job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait for the Nova. ..RL


----------



## 41-willys

great looking Pontiac.


----------



## TBI

Badazz! Nice work RM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Hmmmmm, Is that a Nova on the lift?? Interesting!!!!!!!!!! pig


----------



## Rolls

That looks like one potent Poncho... beautiful. And the Nova in the coming attractions portion of the shop is tantalizing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You hit another one out of the park RM!!! That is how they should look from the factory!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You paying attention, TL???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's the Nova the GlasTech folks sent over... I cut the small inner well areas out, slid the wheels in, and lowered it. Used some old paint scheme colors that I kinda like...










If you look close you can see I got in a hurry. The clear faded the right rear taillight silver onto the color. Think I forgot and used a Sharpie. I didn't even notice it till I was posting this picture, Doh!!! Still hard to see while cruising the track...  RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> If you look close you can see I got in a hurry. The clear faded the right rear taillight silver onto the color. Think I forgot and used a Sharpie. I didn't even notice it till I was posting this picture, Doh!!! Still hard to see while cruising the track...  RM


That's just terrible RM, better send it to me :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ok that Nova is GORGEOUS. your stripe skills do amazing things for street machines... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's a beauty!!! I do like that color combo myself!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Nova & color combination. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Smooooooth Brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Red and White drag car......Vrooom Baby!!

That is a real slick looking green 2 tone Nova!!

Bob...nice Hooters orange stripe also...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Doing a little testing this morning...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

Oh Man............Super Cool RaMpAgE Henry J Dude!!

Bob...That needs testing? Looks like it works to me (lol)...zilla


----------



## WesJY

MANNNN... that nova and henry J - sweet bodies!

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like a winner to me.Nice job.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Henry J. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them yellow windows take it over the top!!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's an old one the boys found. We wanted to fix up something for the upcoming parade, thought it might do the trick...RM


----------



## partspig

Nice Randy!!! Two of them - :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## bobhch

*Oooooooooooooooooh Booooooooooy!!*

Donut Hole...ey with Gwack-a-Moley!!!!

This is "The BEST Coca Cola truck EVER!!!" 

Bob...Zero is my Hero...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb truck Randel!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Details on the body, please!!! Diecast or plastic?? You make a mold?? I remember you talking about this body, but that was like ages ago.. ( over 2 weeks = ages) :tongue:


----------



## Rolls

Unbelievably cool! Love the red and white inset on the side panel! The whole thing looks so integrated and right! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Nice Bro!


----------



## XracerHO

RM, drop two cases off at the shop, Great Truck build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. Same questions as Sltman & is there a Pepsi truck next? ..RL


----------



## TBI

Very Cool!! :thumbsup:

Great Plan, Great Execution!!






......I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Sltman, The good folks at GlasTech sent this one over. I built as a flatbed with other possibilites...maybe a tanker, roll back, 5th wheel, hay truck, etc.
RL, Pepsi would be a good possiblitiy too!!! 
This one was set up for a four gear, but a divorced front end would work for other applications... RM


----------



## TBI

Would make for a really bitchin ramp truck... with a fuel altered on the back


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*almost ditto...*

Would make for a really bitchin ramp truck... with a Vintage Dirttracker on the back


----------



## TBI

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Would make for a really bitchin ramp truck... with a Vintage Dirttracker on the back


Hill*top*, not Hill*billy*


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Donut Hole...ey with Gwack-a-Moley!!!!
> 
> This is "The BEST Coca Cola truck EVER!!!"
> 
> Bob...Zero is my Hero...zilla


HELL YEAH!!!!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Straight and to the point....beautiful vintage flair!


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking Coca-Cola truck. Your guy's have a great eye for finding and turning things into perfection. Wat to go HT crew.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

What's really nice about it is the fact that it is so versatile. Anything from 50's hauler to modern resto will work; and it can be made into just about any type of truck. I can see a flatbed with a load of Xmas trees for the exchange with this body!!


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Randy very cool stuff!!! Really liking the Pro stock Pontiac. Did you replace the headlight decals or mask over the originals? Nova sits just right, classy two tone. Henry J looks great with the decals and yellow glass, wheels just finish it off nicely. Coke truck is a instant classic!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Yea Sltman, this truck is pretty versatile, still coming up with ideas...
KD, Those headlights are decals I made. I had to use a piece of white underneath the top layer...takes some tiny cutting, lol...

The good folks from Heil Distributung wanted to restore an old delivery truck...









I used a TJet type chassis on this one. Had to use an extended front axel. I kept the orginal body post, added an extension plate and screwed all together...










Also, I need to go back and shave the rear hubs down, move the wheels in, or get some really big mud flaps  ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!! Nice touch with the tail lights too!! Paint the end of a piece of tube with silver and "pad paint" 'em? :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I wonder if and how the wrecker boom from those tow trucks you made would with that body...


----------



## Rolls

It really blows my mind to see what you do. The Coke truck looks like the most integrated and perfect expression of what could possibly be built on that platform... like the platform was meant to be the Coke truck. 

Now, I just can't get over how you can go a different way with the same platform that made the Coke truck, and some how see it and build it out and now it looks like exactly what the platform was built for. 

It really is something amazing to see.


----------



## XracerHO

WOW!! It looks great as a Texaco tanker. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Agree with Rolls' post & ditto. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!! Nice touch with the tail lights too!! Paint the end of a piece of tube with silver and "pad paint" 'em? :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I wonder if and how the wrecker boom from those tow trucks you made would with that body...


The lights were already there Sltman, just silvered them, then came back with a dot of red. May need to shorten the body for that wrecker boom to look right...I'll get right on it, may take 90 days or so...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You did if again Rm. 

Really sweet job as we've come to expect from HT Customs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> May need to shorten the body for that wrecker boom to look right...I'll get right on it, may take 90 days or so...RM


Giggity! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that is cool!!! I'll show this to the boys!!! That's a Ford, but just maybe...Thanks TBI...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like the way ya think TBI!! It's like you read my mind!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

A slice out of the back ahead of the wheels... Heck, that'll bring it right about to T jet wheelbase... I'm sure we can scrounge up a boom....  :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys wanted to show how these were mounted in case anyone was interested. 
For TJet type chassis, we made an extension plate, that will fit snugly inside the chassis, used a screw to hold the guide pin (not shown) and plate to the chassis. Be sure and notch out for the pickup shoes, glue on a front tube for your axel, drill a hole in the plate to line up with the front body post, then add a screw...Be sure and blow the dust off!!!





For a four gear, just grind out an area to glue in an AFX type side handle mount. I put a plate in the rear, but it's not really necessary. Hope this helps and I'm sure you guys have your own ways that work too. Thanks...RM


----------



## alpink

neat as can be. thank you


----------



## tjd241

What kind of glue does the Amazing Randoo use for chassis?


----------



## torredcuda

That tanker is Sweet!If it`s full of race gas send him my way for a delivery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> What kind of glue does the Amazing Randoo use for chassis?


I like JB Weld if you are talking about the extension plate, gives you time to make final adjustments, then let it sit and harden up. I try and rough up both contact areas for a little more bite...
That plate is thick, I cut out a groove for the axel tube to lay in, put in the JB, then kinda roll the tube to get a good covering. The front of the plate is painted to hide it...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ya know, that extension is simple yet brilliant. I always hated the idea of mounting the front axle to the body... it just bugged me for some reason, like somehow it was cheating. But with your extension, you're still mounting it to the chassis. And the extender can be moved from chassis to chassis, I suppose, right? I am completely digging this idea and will definitely borrow it if the opportunity arises...

--rick


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Now that is cool!!! I'll show this to the boys!!! That's a Ford, but just maybe...Thanks TBI...RM


 I've been going to build a wrecker like that out of a 56 Ford 4 gear body,
but other projects have kept it so far back on the burner, that I had to put a limo kit on my stove


----------



## XracerHO

Appreciate the neat & slick mounting tips!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ParkRNDL said:


> And the extender can be moved from chassis to chassis, I suppose, right?
> --rick


Yea Rick, just make your plate a snug fit, keeps it tight as for side to side wiggle, then your guide pin screw will hold it in place. If you need to get serious, you could use a machine screw with a nut on top to really keep it tight. The plate doesn't hurt the chassis and can be easily removed...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ParkRNDL said:


> I am completely digging this idea and will definitely borrow it if the opportunity arises...
> 
> --rick


Uh, you want to buy a truck???  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, another thought just hit me. If you were to open up the back wheel wells fore and aft, you could use a standard T jet chassis up front, with an add on axle behind it. The back axle wouldn't have to be powered like a 6X chassis, as that would put too big of a spread on them. Just set the distance so the tires clear each other. Kinda like I did with the Stump City cold patch road crew truck...


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

Dude be careful with having all that GAS inside of your shop.:freak:

Great how to shots...thanks for Sharon!

Bob...very EXPLOSIVE build...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good idea thar Sltman!!!
I ain't believing the boys cut this brand new truck into... Good thing I know the folks over at GlasTech...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like the HT boys are brewing up another awesome looking ride!!!! Can't wait to see this one finished up. GO HT CREW!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After watching Tony Stewart and that No.14 Office Depot Mobile One Chevrolet Impala win the race tonight, the boys finished up a few things... 
Put on your sunglasses guys!!! 
Joe65 sent me a bottle of paint to try out. It's a newer GM color, Atomic Orange. It's a cool color and I like it, it's just hard to find a sponsor or stickers that will work with it. Almost too dark for black and I can't print white, so we went with a 2 tone...When in doubt use yellow I always say!!! Anyways here's what we come up with for next season...










Thought a purple stripe might add to the flavor...










Put a double bag on this one to slow her down...RM


----------



## alpink

low
rider
don't drive
too fast now


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You gotta be kidding me RM!!!

OMG!!!! :freak: :freak: :freak:

I wish Santa would bring me one of those Custom GN's!!!!!!

BTW that Atomic Metallic Orange is amazing!!!! (2011 GM Camaro Paint lol)


----------



## XracerHO

*That's Smokin' Randy!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup: You got the low rider with the Atomic paint. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I wish Santa would bring me one of those Custom GN's!!!!!!


Uh, Does Santa know Benjamin Franklin, Ulysses S. Grant, or Thomas Jefferson???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, Does Santa know Benjamin Franklin, Ulysses S. Grant, or Thomas Jefferson???



You sneaky so and so!!!! 

WOoHoo!!! I am now the proud owner of a Smokin Joe's Racing GN!!!!

Thank You SOOOOOO Much

Here it is fresh from the Transporter!!!!!!


----------



## dnybsbl

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You sneaky so and so!!!!
> 
> WOoHoo!!! I am now the proud owner of a Smokin Joe's Racing GN!!!!
> 
> Thank You SOOOOOO Much
> 
> Here it is fresh from the Transporter!!!!!!


you lucky SOB. that is one sweet ride. Again Joe65 you beat me to a GN
nice score:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Joe,Randy makes the best stuff.You musr be going nuts now.Tom mr.55


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> Joe,Randy makes the best stuff.You musr be going nuts now.Tom mr.55


Tom as far as i'm concerned tom may as well be dec 26th. Christmas is done for me. I couldn't possibly think of a cooler Christmas present than this beauty. You have no idea bud.

Rm is the man! :dude:

P.S. Tom, Mike and I will be there early thursday am for some Thanksgiving laps. Get your cars ready. We have some Super Stocker Tjets and they fly!!!

:hat:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ha ha!

Sumgun did that to me too... 

... a to die for Amrac 911 Carrera from the Hilltop gang just arrived on my doorstep one morning!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> Sumgun did that to me too...
> 
> ... a to die for Amrac 911 Carrera from the Hilltop gang just arrived on my doorstep one morning!



WOW those are sweet!! Tom has them all hanging on the wall at Bel Air Raceway and I was just checking them all out 3 days ago!! No Lie!!

May be the best Porsche in HO made. Can't imagine what hilltop did with that baby!!! Any pics??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Gettin' ready for the Turkey Nationals*

The boys finally got a chance to do a little testing today. Jim from Sgrig's Chassis & Motorworks sent over this hot 4 gear setup...The boys decided to take it easy on the first few passes, so we de-tuned it a bit, lol. (actually we turned the voltage down to 18volts)... Man o man, you guys ever hear a 1:1 gear drive that sounds sweet??? This one wines all the way down the track!!!... I can't imagine this thing on 24 volts, she is the fastest four gear I've ever seen!!! Love the wheels/tires package on this bad boy. 
Now, I need to get a longer trailer or a red flag out back and call the doctor about this crick I threw in my neck...
Now to find a cool body and sponsor...Thanks Jim...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very very cool. :devil:

Jim :freak: makes em run thats for sure.

I may have a body for that there chassis bub. :dude:

Hitting the PO in the morning with it.  Strand by :wave:


----------



## alpink

it won't go round corners. straight line rocket only. got one. too sweet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Very very cool. :devil:
> 
> Jim :freak: makes em run thats for sure.
> 
> I may have a body for that there chassis bub. :dude:
> 
> Hitting the PO in the morning with it.  Strand by :wave:


I think GlasTech is sending one over, but I'll strand by J65, lol...Thanks...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After eating all day yesterday, the boys were trying to work off a few pounds by finishing up this Nova today...I gave em the day off, but they insisted...what a great group I got!!! 










In case you missed it, we shaved the factory chrome line, door handles, rear trunk plate, and relocated the gas filler cap. Needed to bring the paint line up a bit, also enlarged the wheel wells a tad and added a GlasTech ventilation system...
I let a new hire paint the one on the rack, he got a little funky with the flavors...RM


----------



## WesJY

I am gonna stop by and tell the guys to work on MOPAR cars!!!! Just kidding. Sweet looking car man! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## jobobvideo

Always a pleasure viewing an artist's work. Great color choices...always amazed at how you get the decals to blend so you can't see the edges...mind sharing the trick?


----------



## bobhch

Smokin' Joes....What a Sweet car and exchange of hands also!!

Hilltop that chassis you got from Sgrig's is HOT! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm DIGGIN' your Nova Bounty Hunter! The red, gold, black with silver accents is a real eye catcher....Slot On Man. 

Bob...always a pleasure to stop at the Hilltop shop...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys finally got a chance to do a little testing today. Jim from Sgrig's Chassis & Motorworks sent over this hot 4 gear setup...The boys decided to take it easy on the first few passes, so we de-tuned it a bit, lol. (actually we turned the voltage down to 18volts)... Man o man, you guys ever hear a 1:1 gear drive that sounds sweet??? This one wines all the way down the track!!!... I can't imagine this thing on 24 volts, she is the fastest four gear I've ever seen!!! Love the wheels/tires package on this bad boy.
> Now, I need to get a longer trailer or a red flag out back and call the doctor about this crick I threw in my neck...
> Now to find a cool body and sponsor...Thanks Jim...RM


Thanks Randy! Enjoy!! You deserve it man!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## XracerHO

Great ventilation system by Glastech & the two Nova's are Awesome ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Bounty Hunter Nova is sweet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I think the new guy is sweating right now... maybe second guessing his color choices??? :lol: I'm sure he has a plan!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jobobvideo said:


> ...always amazed at how you get the decals to blend so you can't see the edges...mind sharing the trick?


Thanks guys!!!
Jobo, The decals on the Nova are from RRR except for the Mr. Goodwrench which I made. The new RRR decals are nice, not much extra overlap around the edges and are thin. I try and use thin coats of sealer on my self made decals, then cut as close as possible to the subject before applying...
Yea Sltman, I took a chance on the new man and turned him loose. It sounded better on paper!!! They can't all be yellow...Maybe some stickers will solve the problem...RM


----------



## jobobvideo

Hilltop, thanks for the tips...got a favortie brand of sealer for the self-made decals? Jobob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jobobvideo said:


> Hilltop, thanks for the tips...got a favortie brand of sealer for the self-made decals? Jobob


I use clear, spray can lacquer...just spray on two thin coats after the ink dries...do some experimenting with it...RM


----------



## jobobvideo

thanks for the help:thumbsup: I'm guessing you then apply decals and a couple of coats of lacquer to the entire car minus windows and chrome?


----------



## 706hemi

hey randy

how bout' this for your 4-gear screamer chassis? i think its by jada, "salt shaker" i think it might need a divorced fron axle so not sure if would be to much work, but you already got the moon discs!










i really liked the rigs you did by the way, top o' the pile as always

take it easy

tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jobobvideo said:


> thanks for the help:thumbsup: I'm guessing you then apply decals and a couple of coats of lacquer to the entire car minus windows and chrome?


There ya go, case closed!!! Also, if you will sand the decal area with some 2000/2500 grit, they tend to lay flater/stick better, just incase you have a nib or two in the paint...
That's a pretty cool body Tony!!! Thanks for the info...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Brilliant nova's rm. Love the attention to details, re: removing the chrome lines, door handles etc.

Very nice neat and clean. 

P.S. nothing wrong with a multi color job. Don't cut the new guy lose just yet. He will show you some new ideas!!! Nothing like new styles!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

706hemi said:


>


Now that's SWEEEEET!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Local boys down the road wanted to clean up this old hauler and put it to use...I cut off a 45 angle on the rear of the bed to slide the ramp forward. Guess you could put a sleeper or service box in that area without cutting the bed...










Thought I better add some caution stickers to the rear...The bed is temporaily in place, need to secure it down...RM


----------



## kcl

Randy 

That Hauler is sooo nice!!!! 
Hope those guys don't scratch it all up

Kevin


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Another hilltop classic.

Very clean Rm :thumbsup:

Hot wheels ramp?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! You did a great job mating that body and ramp!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm itching for one of them cabs now.. I better make something quick!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Good eye there J65...had to fill up the front end of the ramp...RM


----------



## bobhch

Love the colors, love the decal job and love the truck!!

Bob...love, love, love it...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I lovem Ramp Trucks, and used to see alot of them back in the day at the 1:1 Dirttracks. And your Vintage build -especially with the yellow Coupe aboard, looks -Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Kooooooool ramper Randy!


----------



## roadrner

More classic Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the hauler & now understand the 45 degree cut on the bed!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the colour combination too. Noticed another truck variation coming, of to the side. .. RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer a marvel Randy!

I'm really enjoying the way your methodically working through the various designs of this particular truck.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Yea, this truck has a lot of possibilities...The WIP RL is one I'm calling "Stubby". I cut her into, shortened it a bit...It's shown with diecast wheels but I'll probably end up with some smaller slotted wheels. The shoes didn't want to touch the rails. Always something, Doh!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Needs tin-style rear fenders and some monster meats! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## slotto

Great stuff as always Randy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No time for fenders Bill, but I like the way you think!!! Customer was in a hurry...hoping for some bad weather, nothing serious, wrecks no doubt...










Just hope the driver knows which lever to pull...










Made some caution cones, just added safety. Hope the driver can pick em up!!!...RM


----------



## alpink

the caution cones are a great touch. very nice custom.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Where did that boom come from!?!?!

Outstanding!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

GlasTech sent that over J65...It's cast from a Matchbox wrecker...RM


----------



## TGM2054

Nice! Next ya know the local tree trimmers are going to want a bucket truck!


----------



## WesJY

Randy - Now I am starting to understand why so many tow trucks at your shop... your chevy cars keep breaking down eh? 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJY said:


> Randy - Now I am starting to understand why so many tow trucks at your shop... your chevy cars keep breaking down eh?
> 
> Wes


lmao!! 

So RM, it's a tjet right


----------



## ParkRNDL

HAHAHAHAHA that truck is AWESOME! made me giggle out loud...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
TGM, that's a good thought, a bucket truck!!!
Wes, I know you want believe this, but my main customer is the Dodge 
dealership down the road...keeps the boys busy, what can I say!!!
J65, Yes it's running an AW TJet chassis...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the Flying A tow truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: If Sltman sees the amount of cab space it could get a LED light on top. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is pure sweetness Randy!! Just as I envisioned it! And RL is right.. Very "light-able"!! AWESOME!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Beautiful old time tow truck RM. Now let the wrecking begin so we can see it in action. lol.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a trucking project the boys have been working on. Didn't want to cut up an original, so we ordered a couple of resins from Parts Pig Interprises to experiment with. As you can see we've cut one down already. In a joined effort, GlasTech sent over some bed panels...










We'll probably go with a solid top and hoping to keep the side trim. I'm hoping this little project works out!!! 










You can't really tell, but some hot water helped roll the back panel after some notching for the frame...Stay tuned...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hmmmm. I like where this is going...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> Hmmmm. I like where this is going...
> 
> --rick


Yeah this is going to be Cool...love the Tow Truck Hilltop!!

Bz


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the back of the cab!! Wondering what colour, you are going to use on the PickUp? ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dam dude. Your mind is a fascinating one!!

Love where you go.:dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Project RM :thumbsup: I love how you transformed that resin copy of the old Tyco Vicky body, and then you mounted it over an old Tyco Roadster fender portion ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Very Cool Project RM :thumbsup: I love how you transformed that resin copy of the old Tyco Vicky body, and then you mounted it over an old Tyco Roadster fender portion ?


Uh, Actualy that's an Aurora body that Parts Pig cast from a Model A panel, then I cut down, but it is running a Tyco chassis...Sorry for the confusion... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like where this is heading too!!! Pick ups are CL!!


----------



## partspig

Thanks for the shameless plugs Randy! Much appreciated! pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*D'oh !*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, Actualy that's an Aurora body that Parts Pig cast from a Model A panel, then I cut down, but it is running a Tyco chassis...Sorry for the confusion... RM



ahhhh...yeas, I see that now, when comparing the rear side windows on MY Antique Vicky body, which has smaller window ports than the Aurora Panel version.....My Bad


----------



## roadrner

Keep them coming Randy! Sweet. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a cool looking 49 IMO, the boys finished up for a client. Maybe the GM Atomic Orange paint has something to do with it. Special thanks to J65 for donating the paint...This color has a fine metalic which I like very much. Sometimes the flakes can get a little too big for my taste buds...Hope you guys like it...RM


----------



## alpink

lookin good


----------



## TBI

That's Badazz RM! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That is one Fine 49!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking 49 Ford & nice grille work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

There are no edges on this body...Smooth and Round!!

Bob...That has gotta be fun to run...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig

I'm waitin' ta see what ya put that chassis under...... betcha it's smoooooooth!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> I'm waitin' ta see what ya put that chassis under...... betcha it's smoooooooth!!


Oh yea!! I can picture that baby scraping the weeds!! :dude:

Only problem I see is, it will need a chute or 2 to slow it down!!!

Slam it RM!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ain't nothing like a Hilltop shine!!! Dang, that's pretty!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys and I want to wish all of you a Merry Christmas!!! Happy Holidays to all...RM


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, Awesome Pickup with great colour & exhaust to finish the project!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Happy Holidays to You & Yours! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice! Reminds me a lot of the Root Beer Wagon


----------



## partspig

Nice Randy!! Even the doggie likes it! Did I see a tail wag? pig


----------



## plymouth71

That Shure is Purty! Merry Christmas Hilltop!


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop you have a Merry Christmas also!!!!

Everything about this Slot Truck is INCREDIBLE...Dude you Rock!

Bob...  :roll:  ...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

The boys at the shop can be *very proud *of this one and all the work they did this year hopefully Santa is good to them. Merry Christmas


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sure... the tree gets set up, and Asphalt shows up!!!  The boys did stellar work on that pick up RM!!! Give 'em a raise!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW! ONE SWEET A$$ TRUCK!

Merry Christmas!!

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

What Wes said rm!!!!! :dude:


----------



## kcl

Randy that sure is one pretty truck :thumbsup:
Absolutely flawless

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall

Bee yoo tee full Randy.

Great fit, strong finish....why am I not surprised?

Killer!


----------



## videojimmy

Bill Hall said:


> Bee yoo tee full Randy.
> 
> Great fit, strong finish....why am I not surprised?
> 
> Killer!


because ALL of Randy's cars are pieces of art! Another one to drool over!
My God, that's nice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope everyone had a great holiday...Time to get the boys back to work... 
I hope you remember Shorty, the one we shortened, well here's Stretch...We got a call, and the customer needed a little longer version...We built a free floating axle holder for the rear, almost ready for some paint...RM


----------



## alpink

I'll take two. LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, If I decide to cast it. I'll put ya down for 2...May be an "extended" price increase adjustment... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super cool truck!!!

Do I need to ask lol. :dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever! That's gonna make a very cool hauler. The little pick up truck is just all class.


----------



## fordcowboy

If you make more .I like to have two please. thanks have ideas already lendell ps cool looking truck.


----------



## TBI

Damn, that's COOL! 


So many possibilities!


----------



## bobhch

Is it a private Helicopter Hauler??

Bob...longer is better...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Is it a private Helicopter Hauler??
> 
> Bob...longer is better...zilla


Nahhh.. He needs it to haul 2 chevy's at same time.. they keep breaking down. SAD.. LOL!! oorr a UFO from Roswell ?? LOL..

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking truck there RM!!!!!
Can ya throw me on the list for a couple if ya cast'em up?
The Hilltop crew never ceases to do some amazing things.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double your pleasure, double your fun!!! I like!! I like!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

A word to the wise,, But if you guys are gonna keep asking to buy in your posts, in this thread, your gonna get Randy in trouble, and I for one, don't want to see that happen, DO IT IN PM'S. This isn't the Swap and Sell forum. JMHO pig


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on Stretch & the floating axle holder, it's finished so well, it looks like a production part. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You guys ever catch the TV show "Wrecked" on the Speed Channel??? Anyways, Bill and Jody stopped by, said they needed a nostalgia type truck to haul some customs cars. Seems theres a new car club in town and business has been booming. The club is Dodge only club or something, supposedly you can't be in it unless you own a Dodge or Chrysler product... 










Gotta give a big shout out to Hairy Canary for the decal work!!! I was gonna go with a yellowish tint, but I really like these gold black outlined ones he sent...










Well, the truck is making money already... Bill had a call on the way back to the shop...RM


----------



## alpink

that is a sweet carrier/hauler. real nice shiny paint. way to go man.


----------



## plymouth71

Hmmm. Chevy Towing a Dodge, must be a Ford joke in there somewhere! Yeah I can understand the Mopar guys towing their vehicles. Must get pretty tiring beating all them Fords & Chevy's at every single light. I'd get a tow too, cause ya never know when one of those sub-quality cars might lose a ball joint and swerve into that beautiful Vitamin C Orange hand polished paint.

Ok I'm almost Done. Nice truck Hill Top, thank you as always for sharing


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Randy, that's a Super Sweet Hauler :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love that green!!! Especially combo'ed with white!!! Sweet looking hauler, RM!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahahahahhah!!! Wait till Wes see this!!! lmfao!!!!


Sweeeeeet Ohare rig bud!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hahahahahahhah!!! Wait till Wes see this!!! lmfao!!!!
> 
> 
> Sweeeeeet Ohare rig bud!!!!!


GGGGRRRRRR!!! LOL!! I am gonna think of something to get EVEN with Randy and his crew!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Hey you got your Chevy in my Mopar...no you got your Mopar in my Chevy...*



WesJY said:


> GGGGRRRRRR!!! LOL!! I am gonna think of something to get EVEN with Randy and his crew!!
> 
> Wes


Hahahahahaahahaha....Thinking still Wes? 

A Dodge truck towing a Chevy comes to my mind... 

Great O'Hare Towing truck Randy! 

Very Crisp color and decal look you have going on with this one. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...if you build it they will come...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJY said:


> GGGGRRRRRR!!! LOL!! I am gonna think of something to get EVEN with Randy and his crew!!
> 
> Wes



You are very capable bud :thumbsup:

Bring it!!!:tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool hauler! Liking the two tone and those decals are real sharp!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice hauler Randy!!!! I used to watch that show back when it was on.
And nice paint job on that orange Dodge 330 that was never produced. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Emerald Green Hauler & Hemi Dodge!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## jobobvideo

super sweet paint and decal job!!!!


----------



## roadrner

Another great looker! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, The boys and I appreciate the good words!!!
Speaking of the boys, accidents do happen... Had this hot rod about finished up and bam...Already had the clear and foil on, so we didin't want to strip it...Sanded it down to the fiberglass...










then added some primer and some light sanding...










Then added some color and a recoat of clear...










Going around the track, you can't even tell it... RM










(the white looking area is a track wall reflection, I hope. Light reflection does funny things to metallics)


----------



## roadrner

Like that color combo Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great touch up job!! If you hadn't shown the before, I'd have never guessed!! Nice save!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It screams kewl!!!!!!!

Cast any xtras?:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

This is a slick looking Hot Rod!!

Very interesting how the body covers the chassis!

Bob...thinking Alclad on the rims???zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yeah Randy :thumbsup: Thats cool how you mounted that Resin cast HotWheels Phaeton body, oh- Great color choice too


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Yes Bob...I can't fool you guys on nothing...zilla, it's Alclad...
Yes J65, I'll make a call to GlasTech, to check the stockroom...RM
P.S. This one could be for sale, comes with Slotfax report...watch the S&S section...


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome touch up & recoat, it just disappeared. :thumbsup: Should pay these guys more money. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The boys finally finished up the tandem axle...Business was so good, O'Hare needed another truck. We used a little of the Mystic Emerald on this one. It's lighter and shows off the black outlined stickers better, IMO...I bought a bed off the auction block and reworked it a little. I filled in the side rails for some advertising space, plus it's easier to prep. I beveled the bottom edges about 30 to 45 degrees to clean it up, give it a factory look...Glueing the bed to the body should stiffen it up...










We used some bare metal foil for the lightbar, then colored it with a Sharpie, so it would give a transparent lenze effect...Probably should have called the LED man on this one...The rear axle took a little adjusting, but floats pretty good...










This is a cool bed which is great for most TJets and others depending on the wheel width...RM


----------



## Omega

That thud was my jaw hitting the floor. AW needs to be looking at some of the cars and trucks everyone is producing and take some notes. I am just in amazement of the talent on this bbs. 

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree 100% Omega! That flatbed is a thing of beauty, RM!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer

SWEEEEEEEET !!!:tongue:
B Racer


----------



## tjd241

*That was your thud Dave ??*



Omega said:


> That thud was my jaw hitting the floor. AW needs to be looking at some of the cars and trucks everyone is producing and take some notes. I am just in amazement of the talent on this bbs.
> 
> Dave


..... my bad, I thought it _WAS_ Autoworld's.


----------



## Super Coupe

Thanks RM for a view of that AWESOME tandem O'hare flatbed!!!! Now i'm off to empty the drool bucket...........again.lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wow rm :dude:


----------



## bobhch

O'Hare we all are again...WOW!!

Bob...I ain't got a heater in my truck and I'm off to the Rodeo...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nifty Randy!

I always preferred the flat bed version of the ramp truck. Being green and all...I prefers it even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kudos Randy, that Green Tandem is sweeter than sugar :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Wow!! That's some impressive detailing work on a very cool T-jet hauler.


----------



## videojimmy

the hits keep coming


----------



## XracerHO

Great fabrication & finish on the "Stretch" Hauler. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Gerome

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


That guy on the bed looks to be about 10 feet tall.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Gerome, It's the illusion setting on the camera that I use.  I use it to make things look better than they really are, but some things do get distorted, my apologies...RM


----------



## Gerome

No apology needed. Great customs!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Gerome said:


> That guy on the bed looks to be about 10 feet tall.


And bulletproof too... He hasn't been drinking on the job, has he? :lol:


----------



## Shadowracer

Wow. Over the last 4 days I went through this thread, and I have to say its entertaining as all-get-out and incredibly informative! The boys in the shop are doing double duty at making me laugh, and blowing me away with their work.

You do awesome work...like...just wow. I'd have never imagined that HO scale stuff could look that good.

I'm just starting down the road of customizing slot cars, so I'll ask you this: As a prospective slot car painter/customizer, where do ya start...assuming you have little/no day to day budget, but may be able to make a wise investment or two?

I come from a background of painting little fantasy figures, and have a pretty decent set of Games Workshop paints, but I'm guessing they're pretty soft for this sort of use. You seem to favor automotive lacquer in a rattle can, but it looks like some of these "hot roddier" colors might be hard to find (and expensive as hell) here in Canada. Is an airbrush the answer, or is there a technique to brushing it on smoothly?

Gah...a thousand and one questions....but I'll leave it at that.

Thanks again Hilltop.

Trev


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad I could entertain ya Shadow... 
Where to start, hmmmm???
I use a lot of Duplicolor rattle can touch up paint available at the local automotive stores - Autozone, Pep Boys, Advanced, etc... Also use Testors One Coat model paint - lacquer base...
For some of the off the wall colors, you can actually use certain brands of fingernail polish, but it's gonna need to be thinned way down to run through an airbrush. The airbrush is a very handy tool, I just hate cleaning the thing...
Lot of the guys on here like to use Future floor wax for that final finish..
I'm sure you'll get plenty of help if ya just ask...
Thanks for the good words...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys had a little trouble with this one, but figured it out. The biggest problem with a 4 gear is chassis drag when using different, smaller wheels. I used some directional wheels on this one with some tall Hot Rod T jet type tires. I can still hear a magnet drag every now and then, so I may remove the magnets and sand down the round magnet holder, that should do it. It's not a race truck anyways...










This is a cool looking no frills body IMO, bumpers are molded in, has tube type grill...










Just the thing for heading to the track...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great combo - love the clean, simple paint job! :thumbsup:

That 4Gear chassis is a 'drag' man - any detail pics of the tire/rim combo?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

here ya go... The front chassis has RRR directionals with some PVT Hot rod tires. I also made an axle from some piano wire from the hobby store. I do need to remove the magnets and sand down the holders. You might could even just grind on em a little, never tried it, we're talking thousand's here...









The back chassis (left) is running some of the newer chrome AFX wheels from RRR. They seem to run smooth enough. I don't know where the tires came from, maybe a diecast, but they run great as for clearance, even has threads...
A little taller rim, maybe wrap around or two of tape, then stretch on some silicones, could be the answer...Again, we're talking thousand's...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## basement racer

You have to look just as good getting the car to the track.Great tow vehicle.
White is always in style.:thumbsup:
BR


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool - always appreciate the intel. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Is that a Chevy towing a Ford!!!!! I've used the same tire combo on the AW chassis and I also removed the magnets and just shaved the holders to clear the rails. I think it's a fun chassis to run this way! And a taller front tire helps!


----------



## alpink

dave, that is a chevy Nova ProMod on the trailer.
I know it is hard to recognize with a modern chevy greenhouse on that classic body. 
look close! 
see?


----------



## kiwidave

I'm awake now!!!


----------



## WesJY

Kiwi - LOL!!

Randy - Sweet set!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Combo - clean, sharp appearance & really like your technique on the trailer side marker lights. Thanks for the chassis tips. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice blazer!


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like the GM performance team is out to kick some butt at the local strip.Great looking pair you have there Hilltop crew. 
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Digging the Performance Parts Combo!!

Bob...Very ...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Just for the record....that hotrod/buggy tire from PVT? 

... besides being totally awesome?

Comes as an extra wide that is double thickness 

Double awesome!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks BH, will need to order some...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Business has been a little slow at the shop, so the boys and I went out to the track...While I'm not that much into Bugs, I did spot this cool little ralley bugger...Got a chance to talk to the driver, he's heading up around the Chicago area, for a possible Wednesday delivery. He wasn't sure if the car was a keeper, a give away promotion, for sale, or going on the auction block. I guess one would have to call the store, ask for "JoAnn" or "Slider", for more information if interested. It does have a brand new Release 7 chassis, some cooler wheels would really set it off, IMO...RM


----------



## tjd241

Great buggy RM... Colors all work real nice... little details are perfect too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slider!!! :lol: Nice job RM!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As some of you know, Darrell Waltrip lives over in the Franklin area. Anyways, he stopped in the shop the other day, wanted to sponsor an up and coming driver from the Midwest...Mentally I'm thinking "Days of Thunder" movie here... We sat down, drew up some plans and ideas...
Got some panels on and did a little testing...










The boys layed on some paint...As you can see we already had a couple of builds going on...










I had to ask, "who is this new driver, he got a name?" I almost busted out laughing, just din't want to ruin the deal...RM


----------



## tomhocars

DW,my favorite NASCAR driver.Good Ole Jaws


----------



## RiderZ

Sweet.Are those TJet bodies or are they for the M/T chassis?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks RZ, These pictured are all running aTJet chassis, short wheelbase, although you can grind out the sides a little and add some mounts for an AFX chassis... The fender wells will need to be enlarged a little for AFX. The one on the rack has AFX wheels on it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

They almost look ready for launch!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Congrats "slider"!! :lol:


----------



## pshoe64

Boogity-Boogity-Boogity!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Def some cool whips RM.

And i'm liking the way the AFX wheels fill the wells up!!

Makes me wanna fire the grill up get a full ice cold cooler and get some chairs on the roof of my trailer!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice group of racers there RM. :thumbsup: "Let's go racing boys"
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking cars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: & looks like your about to have a race, like #8 with the chrome rims but the Bud #29 is ready to race. 
"Have at it, Boys!!" ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Hey Hilly that is a nice lot of Race Cars you have there!!

Love the Bug too!!

Bob...keep on slotin'...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The YooHoo folks needed a nostalgia type truck for upcoming promotion, so we contacted GlasTech to see if a van was available...Just as luck would have it, they sent one over...The boys from ProGraphics stopped by and did a body wrap session, which worked out pretty cool looking, IMO...










The box was so colorfull, we needed to add some color to the truck itself, just some minor stuff... Hope ya likes it...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet wrap job there. Still haven't tried YooHoo however.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I love all trucks rm. Real nice and now I need a freaking YooHoo!!!


----------



## basement racer

Freakin amazing!!!
Is anyone writing this stuff down :dude:
Fan tas tic RM
BR


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The YooHoo folks needed a nostalgia type truck for upcoming promotion, so we contacted GlasTech to see if a van was available...Just as luck would have it, they sent one over...The boys from ProGraphics stopped by and did a body wrap session, which worked out pretty cool looking, IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box was so colorfull, we needed to add some color to the truck itself, just some minor stuff... Hope ya likes it...RM


Page bump


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## TBI

Too Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great Yoohoo delivery wagon! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out real good Randy!! Nice job with the wrapped decal!! They are tricky to size right, and even trickier to line up evenly!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

America's #1 Chocolate Slot Car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome looking YooHoo truck.Way to go Hilltop crew. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

Whats yoohoo?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*YooHoo*



plymouth71 said:


> Whats yoohoo?


 Dan, YooHoo is/was a Watery Chocolate flavored Drink that's been around for nearly a century? If I remember, it was endorsed in the 1960's by Yogi Berra of the New York Yankees.....


----------



## tjd241

It's the most delicious chocolate beverage I ever had to drink.


----------



## alpink

" it ain't empty until it's empty! "


----------



## basement racer

YooHoo,GOOD 
:tongue:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Short Box really like the colour & the graphics plus application! :thumbsup: The drill press has had one too many Yoohoo's!  Also, forgot to mention earlier the very cool #4 Bug!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
And I gotta say, you guys don't miss nothing!!!  Will have to straighten the shop up, the boys have just been busy...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The YooHoo folks needed a nostalgia type truck for upcoming promotion, so we contacted GlasTech to see if a van was available...Just as luck would have it, they sent one over...The boys from ProGraphics stopped by and did a body wrap session, which worked out pretty cool looking, IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box was so colorfull, we needed to add some color to the truck itself, just some minor stuff... Hope ya likes it...RM





XracerHO said:


> Awesome Short Box really like the colour & the graphics plus application! :thumbsup: The drill press has had one too many Yoohoo's!  Also, forgot to mention earlier the very cool #4 Bug!! ..RL


Yeah that tipped over drill press was really BUGGING me too...










Very Cool YooHoo truck...trucks are a great canvas for stuff like this.

I did up this YooHoo VW bug in the same kinda deal-a-ma-jig. 
Does anyone remember how they used to put Advertising on VW bugs back in the 70s?

You would get paid to have them wrapped in advertising. I remember a KOOL cigarette bug from my 70s childhood.

Bob...I'm Cool now and not KOOL...zilla

P.S. These YooHoo decals came from rrr but, without the red underline marks. I hand painted them on to make it look correct.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Friday nights Feature win came at a small price considering the other cars' damage. Mostly cosmetic damage here, I think the boys can clean her up for next week's race...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

If nothing is dragging you're OK . . .


----------



## alpink

that is how an Ironhead Dale Earnhardt SR car is supposed to look! good job man.


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Friday nights Feature win came at a small price considering the other cars' damage. Mostly cosmetic damage here, I think the boys can clean her up for next week's race...RM


Rubbin is racin! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice battle scars!! It should have a "Boohoo!" decal on the back? :lol: May as well rub it in after the pass. :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Looks like you nosed out the competition! Great after the race look. :thumbsup: Those bodies would make an interesting IROC race series. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Back in Black*

The boys got the Blazer just about finished up...Deciced to go with black on this one, added some bright side graphics to help keep up with it going around the track...This is the one we used the Tyco Indy chassis and body as a mount. We used some flat balck on the mount, to help hide it...



















To hide it even more, I glued some angle styrene to the side for some running boards...RM


----------



## TBI

Badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, that looks wicked in black!! Love the big ole tires too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Agree, big old tires suit the Blazer & great finish is so smooth, it is hard to see the vehicle with all the reflections! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Can you say bling?!?!

Real trick truck RM!!


----------



## Super Coupe

RM,the Blazer looks great!!!! The boys did an awesome job as usual. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Hill,

That is a Beautiful black Blazer!! I call shotgun...lets go get some lunch at Hooters!

Bob...those decals are sooooo right!! :thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks again guys!!! Here's one more... Thought I'd try a Pearson Retro Merc with todays' stuff...Still may add some bumpers and window net...RM



Hey Randy. Loving the old stuff too. Any chance you'd cast a couple of these hoods, or the stock ones???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh man, that hood was a lot of R & D work...I'll have to check with the guys over at GlasTech...
Meanwhile the boys were out on a service call this morning...Used a short bed on this one, not as much overhang on the rear...Also used an AW TJet type chassis with an extension...










Actually , I cut of a little of the bed, left enough to haul most T jets...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a great looking little rollback there RM. Makes it a little easier to manuever in the tight spots. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the short bed hauler & like the stock collectible Falcon. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! 
Hey Great news!!! At least 6 more weeks of slotcar building before spring activities begin...As the sun was shining bright, this GN came out and saw it's shadow!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

UH OH... I can hear JOE falling off his chair!! LOL..

SWEET PAINT JOB!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*yup....*

... that was him. 

Nice Rando. :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

I like that Pearson Merc and the buicks


----------



## partspig

ROTFLMAO!!!! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, I bet they'd look good in other colors too!! Nice job putting that white one together RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Great looking set of Buicks. Only change I'd make is the taillight paint, use theTestors Red taillight or some metallic red. Would definitely fire them up.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

DROOL!!!!! lol


----------



## Rolls

Love those G-body Buicks!! Cool to see the matter--anti-matter pair. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The flames had to go, so the boys just stripped it and started over...Mixed a little white with some green metalic and came up with a seafoam type green, which could almost pass for a light metalic blue. A cool looking set of wheels doesn't hurt either. Sometimes too little is just enough, IMO. RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hehehe... Fun mixing paint, isn't it?? Looks great RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Bummer they just don't get it in South Bend... We don't need no stinkin' flames!! :lol:


----------



## WesJY

Looks Great!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Just enough, it looks GREAT & like your day - shadow Buicks!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> Hey Great news!!! At least 6 more weeks of slotcar building before spring activities begin...As the sun was shining bright, this GN came out and saw it's shadow!!! RM


For some reason I just visualize these with 101 #'s on the sides of them. lol

Bob...Super El Camino also...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Beautifully understated Randy!

Arrow straight in a unique color.

Very appealing :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Good neighbors!!!*

Had to give the boys a few days off, air compressor went out. Luckily my neighbor was home late last night. I was able to borrow some air from his truck, hope he was able to drive to work this morning... Anyways we finished up this Ford pick up project...Been wanting to do one in this color ever since the Model A project... Went ahead a rolled the front pan as the bumper was broke...Lowered her down on same RRR wheels...










Moved the taillights to the tailgate area. Looks like I need to add some snaps for the cover, doh!!! I could drop it on down in the rear, but these things come with a factory rake, and when you drop it too much, it messes with the wheelbase...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Sure is purdy Randy! 

How ya gettin' ; the wheels/alclad so nice these days?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you sir!!! Those are some of the chrome AFX wheels from RRR. They seem to roll pretty good. I guess when you copy an original, it works better...RM


----------



## alpink

what Ford panel is that on the lift?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very clean RM. Digging that color bud. 

Like Al said, what's on the rack??


----------



## 41-willys

great job, the truck looks awesome in that color:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Al/J65, That's a 55 Ford panel version, the good folks from Glastech sent over for a fitting. The top has been filled, the rear tag holder was also filled in. The side trim has been shaved for easier painting...Hoping to get this bad boy finished up...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

The truck looks GREAT RM!!!! The 55 panel looks like that will be just as cool.
Awesome work as usual from the Hilltop crew.......:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I was bout to send you one of those Randy!!! That wagon looks sweet!!!! 
I would like to get one in stock form.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Yeah that truck looks Trick in that color with all the body work detail you put into this build!!

55 Ford Panel....another WINNER!!

It is never a dull moment with all the cool stuff everyone is throwing down on HT.
I mean WOW! Seriously....this slot car deal is realy catching on. Hahahahahahaahahahaha

Bob...I'm lucky if I can even fall asleep...zilla


----------



## tjd241

The p/u truck is awesome.... and not to diminish that, but that panel truck casting is so smooth RM... really really good work. Looks injection molded. That's gonna make finishing it off a breeze. :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

The truck looks fantastic! RRR wheels huh? Who da thought! That panel is sweet too! I can see a really neat old school gasser project there.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That pick up sure does looks sweet!! Was that ford panel an 8 crate? It looks familiar...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Sltman, Yes, It's a Hot Wheels 8 crate that came both ways, as a wagon and as a panel...I figured the panel would be less work, plus a space for advertising, and I just like panels better... RM


----------



## tjetsgrig

Randy,
Are you going to make the Panel available??


----------



## kiwidave

Woooooohooooo!! Go the Fords!! That is a great color on the pick up. The wagon is gonna be waaaaay cool!!.
Wooohooo 2000 posts!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjetsgrig said:


> Randy,
> Are you going to make the Panel available??


I'll check with GlasTech...They should have a few for your convinence...Thanks for asking...
One of those bad as... 4 gear chassis of yours would make this a mean monkey, jus sayn'...RM
P.S. check the S&S board...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Imagine that panel doing 35 mph!!!!

If Sgrig gets a hold of one it will!!!!!

Really digging it Randy. Different and refreshing.

Not a Camaro lol.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Imagine that panel doing 35 mph!!!!


I was thinking the originals didn't do much faster than that.


----------



## hojohn

hey randy do you have pics of all you have made and what you are selling


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I don't have a list HoJo... Most of the casting stuff I've done, is in this thread somewhere's...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In the meantime while the 55 is in the paint shop...
Here's and old Buick the boys have been working on for a while...We squirted some flashy green (Testors One Coat Lacquer 1845M Mystic Emerald) on this street cruizer...










Didn't do a lot of body work... I did have to massage the rear fender wells to get her aligned for a four gear...Also went with some Vincent chromes...










This bad boy still had the tach on the hood...Hope ya'll likes it... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Randy I think that might be the BEST :thumbsup: looking car ever to come from The Boys at GlasTech!!!!!!! Came out amazing bud really.

Now can I order 1000?:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man oh man rm, I love the way you first dot the marker lights silver, then add the appropriate lense color!!! Such attention to detail you blow me away!!!!:freak:

The more I look, the more i'm amazed at your talents.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss

Great looker. Would take a few myself if they become available.


----------



## 41-willys

I love the great color on that awesome buick gsx


----------



## Super Coupe

Another superb machine from the Hilltop crew. Great work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Nice work on the fenders and like the blacked out front spoiler. Like the wheel choice as well.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them Glastech guys don't take a break, do they? 3 shifts, + OT on the weekends? 2 body molds in a week? Dang!! AW can't make enough chassis to keep up with them guys!! :tongue:

Sweet looking Buick, and I really like that color on it!! KD is right about the wheel/tire combo looking just right too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Surprised you didn't paint the GSX that bright yellow!  Looks great. Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Surprised you didn't paint the GSX that bright yellow!  Looks great. Dave


Oh, I got some left...
Thanks guys!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Speaking of some yellow left...
The boys have been pulling double duty this week, working partime for GlasTech and trying to finish up a few things in the shop...Here's the 55 Delivery we were working on...Went with an AW chassis, some red tint front & rear, and I found some to match the sides. We snugged it on down a little lower to the ground...










As you can see, we added some accesories to this bad boy...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Wow! Way cool!!


----------



## 41-willys

that is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Nice Chutes!!  pig


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice looking wagons!!!!


----------



## pshoe64

Now those are "grocery getters"! To the store and back in 12.3 seconds! With the whole family along for the ride!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Hot Diggity Yellow!!

Could totally see this wagon with some Mooneyes slapped on it. 

Lots of neat stuff up front and in the rear for detail. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...more fun than shooting gumballs through conduit using high pressure air from a hose...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

GlasTech and the Hilltop crew did an AWESOME job on OL' Yellar and the red wagon on the lift. There ain't no stopping the great work that goes on there.
:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh yeah.. Moon would work good!!! So many Hotwheels.. You'll never run out of candidates!! Beautiful job on the roof fill, and them wheelie bars are awesome too. Looks like that were made for it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Geez Randy - stuff from the top shelf again 



:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Souped up and Super*

Another one -or should I say two, right out of the park. Nice job Randy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...The boys and I appreciate the good words!!! RM


----------



## 41-willys

hey Randy where are you getting your wheelie bars?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

41-willys said:


> hey Randy where are you getting your wheelie bars?


Somebody had sent me a set and I sent them over to GlasTech. Not sure what they are from, maybe a Muscle Machine??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey guys, Here's a few ideas that may help some of you wanting to move your wheels in to slam your bodies. I'm sure some have your own ways, but if ya need some help...
Cut down the rear up hubs so they will have a closer fit. As you can see, I left a small flange. To help straddle the track rails, cut down the rear tires just a bit. They still should have plenty of traction. Same idea for the front. I cut down the front hub and also cut down the tire width, just enough to keep the tires from touching the shoes...An easy way to cut down stuff, is to chuck it up in a drill and hold a blade to it as the drill spins...
As you may know, when you cut down the rear hubs, you loose part of the axle spline, so the wheels try to spin on the axle...I picked up some K&S Engineeing piano wire at Hobby Lobby, stock No. 504, .062 in size. Seems to work pretty good for an axle. As with anything, results may vary ...RM


----------



## alpink

thanx Randy


----------



## kiwidave

Great tips. I like the front tire idea!! Thank you.


----------



## Tazman6069

*Motor Bikes*

It's that time of year for these .Please post where you can get these. Thank You David Martin


----------



## roadrner

Tazman6069 said:


> It's that time of year for these .Please post where you can get these. Thank You David Martin
> View attachment 151339


 
Look like something you'd find at the dollar stores.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup, dollar stores usually have stuff like that. Another place to look, though probably not as cheap would be the bakery dept. at your local grocery store. You never know what kids will want on their birthday cake.. :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh, man that pic is 4 years old, I don't guess you ever found em. Bob...zilla sent me a set of those several years back. Thinking he said he picked em up at Walmart...I'm like the rest, dollar stores or drug stores might be the best place. Considering the age, I doubt you find em. Best bet would be contacting Bob..zilla, he probably bought a case......RM

Post #87
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=6


----------



## bobhch

Tazman6069 said:


> It's that time of year for these .Please post where you can get these. Thank You David Martin
> View attachment 151339


Tazman,

Send me a P.M. to remind me about these & I will send you some. 

I know I have a bunch of these. Just need to find them.

Hilltop is right...these came from Wally World years ago at Easter. 

Yes MANY packages at a $1.00 a pop were picked up. 

Need to get ready for our Den Meeting tonight right now but, will get back to you later.

Bob...I'm outta here...zilla


----------



## alpink

Bob, I would be interested in a pack too if that is possible. i won't break any rules and I will PM you about my request. thank you in advance for your kind consideration. al


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And thar ya go Tazman...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bob, PM sent


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh Oh, Sorry Bob...didn't mean to start an epidemic...zilla... Dirt bikes R3??? RM


----------



## tjd241

*Holy John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt...*

... this guy's name is my name too !



Tazman6069 said:


> It's that time of year for these .Please post where you can get these. Thank You *David Martin*
> View attachment 151339


----------



## Tazman6069

yeah and there is 2 more here too so you cant find me. lol


----------



## tomhocars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Speaking of some yellow left...
> The boys have been pulling double duty this week, working partime for GlasTech and trying to finish up a few things in the shop...Here's the 55 Delivery we were working on...Went with an AW chassis, some red tint front & rear, and I found some to match the sides. We snugged it on down a little lower to the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, we added some accesories to this bad boy...RM


It's not a 55 Chevy but it still looks great RM. Tom


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Still putting out those great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Painting with Jack...*

Thanks guys...
I invited Jack to show a few pointers that might help some of you guys that have asked about painitng...
We decided to go with a GlasTech 55 Ford again...We got the ride height and body fitted, then timmed out the windows...



After scrubbing with a piece of worn 3M pad, some SoftScrub and toothbrush, to etch the body, we gave it a good soapy bath to help remove any silicone residue. Then we layed on some thin coats of primer, just to see how the body is looking...Now's a good time to test fit your bumpers or glass before painting...


As you can see, we've cleaned up the inner fenderwells, rear quarter, still neeed to clean up the windshield area...A little block sanding with some 1000 grit wet sanding paper, will show any places that may need a little work. Most of this stuff is minor and probably want show up, but it doesn't hurt to massage those places...When you re prime, then sand, you can hold it to the light just right, the sanding marks should be consistant or have a duller finish...



when you get her looking good, spray on another coat of primer or sealer, then lay on your top coat...I used white on this one. After I got the base looking to satisfaction, I sprayed on a couple of coats of clear before detailing...The clear saves you in case you need to lightly sand a boo boo while detailing...Jack and I thank you for looking on...We'll let this dry overnight, then start detailing...RM
P.S. We're using lacquer base spray can stuff, just easier for me to work with...Take your time, very few paint jobs can be done in 15 minutes...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*lil Motorcycles*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh Oh, Sorry Bob...didn't mean to start an epidemic...zilla... *Dirt bikes R3???* RM


Randy, I'm a lifelong biker, and just collect motorcycle models of all scales. It's rare to find any in H.O. scale, but I have all the Micro Machines from back in the 1980's and also have been collecting all the Hallmark Mini-Keepsake Harley X-mas ornaments too......so these lil choppers will fit right into that collection, and look great hauled around in the back of HotWheels and Matchbox Pick-em ups


----------



## joegri

*now thats a delivery!*

man it,s another fine project by hilltoop! got a great stance.and also thanx for the play by play very informative.:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Ol' Yellar & thanks for the tutorial, it is appreciated RM. The background body is very interesting! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> The background body is very interesting! ..RL


RL, that is a custom from alpink the boys have been working on...I believe it was cast from the Little Red Wagon diecast...Hope to do something with it, just a cool body...RM


----------



## jobobvideo

thanks for the step-by-step...i love how shiny smooth all your rides come out:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

RM, your willingness to share blows me away. Fine little tutorial there.

I remember a short while ago when I was asking for painting tips. And in no time i am painting my whole town!!! You guys force us all to push and push to boundaries we never thought possible. 

I will get to my 55 sedan soon and will post some pics here. :tongue:

Thanks for being you bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Painting with Jack...Part 2*

Well Jack came in to work yesterday to finish up...



After letting the white sit overnight, we came back with some 2000 and sanded where the decals would lay, then trimmed and applied. Gotta give FCB some credit with this build idea. Lendell had called me about some white Jack Daniel's decals. After talking with him, I thought why not make em black??? 










Had to do a little resizing, but they seem to work...










I guess you've noticed, the boys seemed to have done a taste test...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great JD delivery panel. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Tell the boys it is easier to fall flat on your back!!  ..RL


----------



## vaBcHRog

Nice touch with the tinted windows matching the whiskey


----------



## jobobvideo

classic all the way around!!! awesome job!


----------



## sethndaddy

Oh my, that is a beauty. I was gonna comment on the guys taking a nap in the backround.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Go Jack!!!! :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like the boys did more testing than tasting!! :drunk::drunk:

That panel came out sweet RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

*Are you sure?*

I thought they were just "planking". :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

great job rm.
sent you a pm on the 1/87th scale truck:wave:


----------



## slotto

Nice Panel Bro!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Here's another backburner, that had been waiting to get finished...Ya'll may remember the Fiat Gasser I did a while back, decided to bring those colors back for another round. Just like a little color pop/flash  ...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jeez!!! You keep pumping em out!!!!

What can I say, simply mean and super clean!!!! 

Where is that 3D copier when you need it?!?!?!?!:freak:

I'll send the hauler right over lol :wave:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

uNO, dOSE, tRace...Wonderfull 3 color fecta Randy!!!

That black has a gloss to it fer sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...rev on the redline...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

I heard Joe's heart pumping over the bay.I even like that Buick.Great stuff RM.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, that's some serious taping and masking!!! How the heck did you get such clean lines on the hood and roof? :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. Have you tried printing on BMF yet? Here's a thought.... untested, but worth a try. Go to your artwork for the grill decal and hit reverse colors, and the black part will become the holes in the grille. This should leave the grille surround chrome. Once you've printed your test copy on plain paper, cut just the grill section out, and tape a piece of BMF to the back of the paper and run it through the printer again. Don't forget to clear coat the BMF before applying... If it doesn't work, you're only out a small piece of BMF. By taping it to the back of the paper, you'll have something big enough to feed into your copier. It should print in the same location provided the paper feeds the same way. You can cut out a slightly larger window in the paper to make sure the whole image gets on the BMF.

A back up plan would be to do the same reverse color trick and print your decal. Apply the decal to a piece of BMF, trim to size and apply to the body.

The first idea would be less bulky, but I'm not sure how well the ink will stay on the BMF. You might have to mist several light coats of clear before you can throw a heavy coat on.


----------



## plymouth71

Joe, I think your back up plan is more sound. The BMF is non-porous and will not allow the ink to settle.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is true 71. I had one more thought on plan B, and that is to apply the decal onto the BMF backwards.... Ink side of the decal towards the BMF. That would make it a bit more durable as the ink would be on the inside.


----------



## Bill Hall

Man thats one crisp package Randy. Great depth of artistry. You can just fall right into it.


----------



## 41-willys

Great looking Buick, Randy!!! You are doing some awesome work.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Buick in yellow, CLASSIC. Looks great Randy! Reminds me of my GSX, I WISH.  Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Buick & paint scheme! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hot cars - good times: Hilltop Garage


----------



## JordanZ870

Randy, Randy....Randy.....

I go away for a few months and what do I find?

Just the shiniest, crispest, most tearin-assed slotcars
that have ever come out of your shop!

They look like they are SCULPTED out of pure color! :thumbsup:

Your skills and imagination never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Here's a crusier the boys have been working on...Just a mild silver and black with some orange for a divider line...Used some BMF for the rockers, took a paint pen to color in the taillights, side maker lights done with toothpicks...RM


----------



## plymouth71

very tasteful. You do a very nice job of color separation. I'd love to see a video how to.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool Randy - yer making it look so easy a . . . well, ya know. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice, great colour combination & the chrome rocker panels finish the paint scheme. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

* runs in, licks door handle * ​MINE!


----------



## 41-willys

Great color combo, Randy. fantastic looking car:thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

You need to give them boys a raise!!!!


----------



## alpink

the 'NEW' silver and black!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Real pretty GS Randy!! Those colors work well together!! The only thing missing is the Harley Davidson decals on the doors!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very very trick Buick Randy :thumbsup:
:wave:


----------



## joegri

simply beautiful hilltop. i just dig the paint scheme and the dividing line. that really sets it off!


----------



## Super Coupe

Another outstanding job by the Hilltop crew.:thumbsup: The top shelf keeps going higher and higher. Awesome!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, appreciate the good words!!! 
Harley Davidson, cool idea, would look good on a truck...hmmmmm...
A video...that would take about 2 or 3 days, guess one could do some editing, lol...
Get some good tape!!! I use Tamiya for the most part. Burnish the edges down with something smooth. Spray your dark colors last. Try not to spray into the tape line edge. Spray on just enough for hiding. A couple of quick passes should do it. Remove your tape as soon as possible, to keep the tape adhesive from attacking your first color. After you remove your tape, you can clean the edge up by lightly water sanding with some 2000 after it dries if necessary. Check for any overspray, then give it a couple of coats of clear, let dry, then start detailing.
I use lacquer base stuff: goes on thinner, dries quicker, can recoat anytime.
The orange stripe is clear decal paper sprayed with spray paint. Just take some clear decal paper, cut off a 3 or 4 inch strip, pin it to a board, spray paint it with a color choice. After it dries, take a straight edge and a sharp blade, then cut some thin stripes, soak in water and carefully apply. After everything is in place and dried (usually overnight), come back and clearcoat the whole thing...Hope this helps, results may vary...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the good words!!!
> Harley Davidson, cool idea, would look good on a truck...hmmmmm...
> A video...that would take about 2 or 3 days, guess one could do some editing, lol...
> Get some good tape!!! I use Tamiya for the most part. Burnish the edges down with something smooth. Spray your dark colors last. Try not to spray into the tape line edge. Spray on just enough for hiding. A couple of quick passes should do it. Remove your tape as soon as possible, to keep the tape adhesive from attacking your first color. After you remove your tape, you can clean the edge up by lightly water sanding with some 2000 after it dries if necessary. Check for any overspray, then give it a couple of coats of clear, let dry, then start detailing.
> I use lacquer base stuff: goes on thinner, dries quicker, can recoat anytime.
> The orange stripe is clear decal paper sprayed with spray paint. Just take some clear decal paper, cut off a 3 or 4 inch strip, pin it to a board, spray paint it with a color choice. After it dries, take a straight edge and a sharp blade, then cut some thin stripes, soak in water and carefully apply. After everything is in place and dried (usually overnight), come back and clearcoat the whole thing...Hope this helps, results may vary...RM



Wow those are some steps you got going on there bub lol. Your attention to detail is by far the best around rm. :thumbsup:

I'm gonna givve a few some paint soon. I been working so I haven't been up stairs in weeks now


----------



## alpink

to cut even stripes from vinyl or decals material, tape two NEW hobbyknife(xacto) blades together, with spacers between if necessary, and run that down your straight edge for uniform strips.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*more trickery...*



alpink said:


> to cut even stripes from vinyl or decals material, tape two NEW hobbyknife(xacto) blades together, with spacers between if necessary, and run that down your straight edge for uniform strips.


That's a cool trick Al!!! Just takes a little practice to get equal pressure, at least for me anyways...
Speaking of decals...
For you guys making your own, on white paper, most good pics or closeups will detect a white edge or a little distortion around the edge. I know some of you guys try and blend in the color background also. I'm just not that good...As you can see in the first pic, if you trim close to the black edge, the ink will try to run, break up, you cut uneven lines, or part of the white still shows. 










On this one, I doubled layered the decals for a brighter white. Put one decal in position, let it dry, then lay another on top. Now make you a black edge line on "clear" decal paper, trim as necessary, and lay it on top to cover. After this dries, I'll come back with some clear to seal the deal...Most paint programs will let you draw a box or circle around your logo image. I'm just using a Testor's decal kit/program with an inkjet printer that works pretty good...Just cleans it up nicely, IMO...
I made the line a little thicker just to be sure and cover all the first lines...Now it's about time for detail boys to take over...RM


----------



## plymouth71

looks Mighty Purdy!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool tricks rm. Thats one sweet mopar there!

Is it a casting you did? If so, can I but a pair of em??

She sure is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Is it a casting you did? If so, can I but a pair of em??


That's highly possible J65...RM


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Good schtuff RM.


----------



## bobhch

Randy that Buick is Slick as slimy fish guts on a rainy day!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Snappy decal trick on RED........Yeah!! :roll:

Bob...have a yellow Mopar in the wings myself...zilla


----------



## WesJY

I was out of town for few days and I am like .....

WWHHHAATTT?????!!!!! A MOPAR ?!!!!! 

I am shocked to see a freakin MOPAR in his garage!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

WesJY said:


> I was out of town for few days and I am like .....
> 
> WWHHHAATTT?????!!!!! A MOPAR ?!!!!!
> 
> I am shocked to see a freakin MOPAR in his garage!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Yeah, but its a real beauty, aint it?


----------



## plymouth71

Don't worry Wes... You're not losing your mind. I believe Glastech was outsourced for that body and I'm sure he got a pretty good deal from Snap-on for it. It's not like he's switchin' sides or anything.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No, he's not switching!!! If it weren't for working on the off brands, we would probably have to close up shop...They keep us busy!!!
Finished up the GTX, added a few secondary sponsors to pay the billls, then came back with some clear coats. This one will just run a Super Stock class. I'm sure the next one will have some extra "go fast" parts added to the build...As you can see, the home made decals now look compatible with the store bought decals, IMO...RM


----------



## bobhch

Woooooooooooooooah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...this is one "RED HOT" Mopar...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW Randy, the old (Drag race)Super Stockers Did Run Huge Hood Scoops back in the day, remember the Grumpy Lump on Bill Jenkins Camaro's and remember the Wide Mouth Six-Pack Scoops on the Sox and Martin 'Cudas etc.... They did run Tunnel Rams on some of those old S/S cars, while alot of Big Block Mopars ran Cross-rams, although later small blocks ran Tunnels. Only the stock Classes ran flat hoods.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BUT, if the model in the pic below is accurate, it looks like the '69 GTX of Sox & Martin ran No Scoop at all !? .....soooo, my Bad


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

LOL....though this '67 GTX Did run a scoop...








Info on this '67 GTX


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW Randy, the old (Drag race)Super Stockers Did Run Huge Hood Scoops back in the day, remember the Grumpy Lump on Bill Jenkins Camaro's and remember the Wide Mouth Six-Pack Scoops on the Sox and Martin 'Cudas etc.... They did run Tunnel Rams on some of those old S/S cars, while alot of Big Block Mopars ran Cross-rams, although later small blocks ran Tunnels. Only the stock Classes ran flat hoods.


Oh I know R3, not gonna argue the class either...I've seen em run all different ways, scoops, no scoops, metal bumpers, fiberglass bumpers, aluminum front ends, etc...RM
P.S. Please don't take this the wrong way...I was criticized on another board for having some wrong detail, can't remember now what it was, maybe a gas class or something pickie. Anyways the guy had got all bent out of shape...I calmly reminded him that these are just toys, these also run on electricity, just my visions as how I see it...


----------



## kiwidave

I for one love your visions! The Pro stock Buick is a masterpiece of paint and detailing. The GSX is all class and the Plymouth is just one hot looking race car!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> I for one love your visions! The Pro stock Buick is a masterpiece of paint and detailing. The GSX is all class and the Plymouth is just one hot looking race car!



Going Fast With Class is our logo

Bad Azz Mopar Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sorry Randy...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Sorry Randy...


Hey bud, no harm done at all, no apologies needed, I know where coming from!!! We all get caught up in these builds, as I myself with other builds. Special notes/criticism is always appreciated and wanted. Just felt a need to reply to it, it's just a part of posting...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Just don't cross the livery police Randy . . . the constables are watching. :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Woooooooooooooooah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...this is one "RED HOT" Mopar...zilla


YYEEAAHHHHH BABY!!!! 

Wes


----------



## gunn

rm did the box arrive? been trying to get ahold of you:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

gunn said:


> rm did the box arrive? been trying to get ahold of you:wave:


Yes sir, I got it...PM sent...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great finish to the GTX in resale RED with awesome white decals!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yeah, it not a Chevy so you can send it over to our shop!!     ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Beautiful! She's striking!

Could you please tell us what shade of yellow that is? :tongue:


----------



## ruralradio

The detail skills you guys have amaze me....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, me and the boys appreciate the good words!!!...
Done a repaint on one of those flamed El Caminos...flames had to go!!! Just went with a Duplicolor gold spray can variety, a little detail work, and some better looking wheels...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Purdy!! I like that color! Some golds have a bit of a green tilt to 'em. I know early 70's GM's version did. Nice detail job RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*WOW! You and the boys hit another home run! :thumbsup: My flamed cars just might get a *pine sol bath* soon! *


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful, Randy.
That one looks factory!
great color! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

joez870 said:


> Beautiful, Randy.
> That one looks factory!
> great color! :thumbsup:


Better than factory, Tom wouldn't pick a cool sweet color like that.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SWEET CaMino pal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great improvement to the El Camino & that's what the factory should have done. Great colours. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooh that is just how I wanted my El Camino's to look back in the 80's. Instead they were primed but, fast.........Yeah!

When you put the power to my 400 4barrel carb. the rear end would jump up and down. Eventually I put some Large Meats in the rear to help things out. Well at least it looked cooler anyways. lol

Bob...that is a Super Sweet paint job...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That is killer - looks like the mid 1980s back in Brewtown :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

a sweet looking Elcamino :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's some fancy detailing right there!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My apologies for a lot of the same body builds, but I get a discount from GlasTech Industries, so I take advantage of it...
Here's a GSX in Duplicolor Flash Red. Nothing major, removed the factory Tach and scooperized it...Instead of the factory glass, we went with some red tint and chrome bumpers from another major supplier...RM


----------



## Hittman101

Wow that is sweet!!! I really enjoy looking at your work!!..


----------



## plymouth71

Another one out of the park! nice job


----------



## 1976Cordoba

You're starting to get pretty good at this stuff Randy.













:tongue:

Killer as always - well done!


----------



## pshoe64

No one could ever accuse you of building the same car. The are all awesomely unique! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking GSX. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

* wonders where he keeps the keys *

Purrrrrrdy! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

that is another cool Buick. My fav. muscle car Buick GSX:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I see you've come over to the other side Randy!!!! Go Buicks!!!!!


Super clean look rm :dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Little Red Ride in the HOOOOOOOD!!!!*

gLOss ReD with ReD TiNtEd windows!!!!

Bob...very cool indeed...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Here's what's going on with the Dodge pick up from AL's Industries...So far we've fabbed in a hardcover, raised the tailgate back up and welded in place, smoothed in the bumpers for one piece body look...just waiting on some parts from GlasTech...










Finally got some add on accessories mounted....Not sure if you can tell, but the top has been chopped in HO scale, lol...just wanted to bring her down a little for better air flow...










In the meantime..."NO" I'm not switching to Dodge, but it does pay the bills...Here's another GTX with some add-on's...Had to get the sponsors on this one, gotta keep them happy...










Went with a powder blue for the color, they can't all be yellow...Hope you enjoy it...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Looks great except for the Dodge Decals... :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> Looks great except for the Dodge Decals... :tongue:


Yea I know, I almost put Goodwrench on the side...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

oooooh!! I like that blue!!! I'm gonna add that one to my memory bank!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Funny you closed up an A-100 bed too!!! I haven't gotten to the one Al sent me yet, but I did grab the Bad Dawg version I had started on a ways back. It's on it's second paint job, and I'm still not tickled with it.  Mine's going to be a bit more sedate, with surf boards... if I can ever be happy with the paint! 

Both are solid projects!! I can't wait to see that chop top A100 when it has some color on it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

1976Cordoba said:


> You're starting to get pretty good at this stuff Randy.
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Killer as always - well done!


LMAO!!!!! Doba you are too funny!! Had to wipe my flat screen off after reading that!  But in all seriousness, Randy, your work is several hundred levels above the stuff that I turn out!! Kudos to you!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## XracerHO

MOPAR looks GREAT, your getting awfully good at making any make look good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The Dodge P/U is coming along nicely too! ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

*cut cut, weld weld, hammer hammer,weld weld, hammer some more...*

Way to chop it, Randy! :thumbsup:

So which one of your guys is the devil with the hammer and hell with the torch?

Nuffin wrong with a Dodge, unless its about to run yer arse over! 

I likes'm! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

a nother great looking car:thumbsup::thumbsup: the truck is going to be cool looking too


----------



## WesJY

YEAHH MOPPPAARRR POWER!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> YEAHH MOPPPAARRR POWER!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Said while he does a back flip * FLIP* :woohoo:

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finally got her finished up...What started out as vintage LRW body from Al's Industries has turned into a pretty cool looking ProMod type truck, IMO. It's probably not atomically correct, but the boys had a vision...
As I mentioned, the top has been chopped, added a few ornaments from GlasTech, some headers from a HW's...We smoothed down the bumpers and just painted it all for a molded in look, plus added some red tint lexan...









I've seen these in a cherry red and a dark metalic red, so we went with a Duplicolor BGM0509 Dark Cherry Metalic which almost looks like a candy red...close enough for me anyways. For stopping power, we used some twin shutes from Parts Pig Interprises. Also used some wheelies from an AW to keep the front end down on this one!!!










Got give a secial thanks to KD Motorsports for supplying the stickers from down under...The stickers were the cause for this build, so thanks again...










Not sure which one you guys will like the best, if either for that matter, but here's the old with the new. I did the original a few years back. Personally I gotta go with the new. Those Goodwrench boys worked hard on this one...Hope you enjoy both of em ... RM


----------



## bobhch

OMG.....................GENIOUS!!

This is Insaine Cool & Off the Hook Awesum!!!!!!!!

Bob...WOW, WOW,WOW...zilla


----------



## alpink

that is too kool and I like em both. nice job customizing a simple resin cast.


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooooooh I forgot to say Hill.......this Paint Job is Top Notch!!

Bz


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang, Randy!

That truck would make a Dodge-lover
out of any Cheby purist for sure!

I really LOVE the Littler Red Wagon! :thumbsup:
Your guys blended all the tricks on this truck!


----------



## Bill Hall

No doubt, one of yer best efforts.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, the boys and I appreciate the good words...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

I am amazed at the paint job. looks like glass. What brand is that red and whats coating it?


----------



## alpink

" ...... so we went with a Duplicolor BGM0509 Dark Cherry Metalic which almost looks like a candy red. ..... "


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ed, That's a Dulplicolor spray can paint available at automotive stores such as Autozone, Advanced, or PEP Boys. Started out with a brown primer, then 2 or 3 coats of red, then a couple coats of clear, then the decals, then a couple more coats of clear, all lacquer base. After a final inspection and watersanding if necessary for bugs or dust, a couple coats of automotive clear through the airbrush on this one...easy as 1 2 3...uh 4 5 6...uh 7 8 9 10 11... Hope this helps...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome build! Very,very cool. Bet that looks neat running laps!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Rofl! Too funny, Randy!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


That is pretty sweet right there . . . a new twist on a hot rod classic. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh.... Shiney!!!  Killer finish, RM!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oooooh.... Shiney!!!  Killer finish, RM!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeaaaahhhhh it's so pretty so pretty... it's a MOPAR!!! that's why!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow that thing looks like its flying!!!! 

Really trickook bud. Awsome even tho its a mopar.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!!
Don't know why, but the local Dodge dealership wanted my guys to build em a service truck. As long as their money is green, doesn't matter!!!... Nothing fancy, just needed a cool looking parts runner...We tucked the wheels in and lowered it a bit...Will probalby need to do the piano wire axle treatment I mentioned in an earlier post...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Very nice Hilltop!


----------



## JordanZ870

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!
Its the UN-cola of cool, Randy!
Crisp and clean and.....erm.....WOOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on all of the trucks: Lil Red Wagon'*s* & Dealer P/U!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: All Awesome!! ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Gee... Lots of Mopar's in yer shop there RM. Glad to see you've joined the Dark side :tongue: We have cookies...


----------



## pshoe64

plymouth71 said:


> Gee... Lots of Mopar's in yer shop there RM. Glad to see you've joined the Dark side :tongue: We have cookies...


We have awesome cookies, shaped like Penta-stars! And served by trophy-gals!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I think I just gave away my brand preference....oops

-Paul


----------



## jobobvideo

doesn't matter what the shop puts out...they always seem to to have the right amount of shine!!!! keep up the great work...I'm always trying to figure out the shop keeps making them perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Gee... Lots of Mopar's in yer shop there RM. Glad to see you've joined the Dark side :tongue: We have cookies...


:lol: We have cookies...hahahahahahahaaha that is funny stuff there plymouth71

Randy your Dodge Truck will fit right in at the Dealership!!

Bob...look maw no hoodscoop...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another from the Ol' Yellar series...RM


----------



## videojimmy

Electrical banana. Is gonna be a sudden craze. 
Electrical banana. Is bound to be the very next phase


----------



## 41-willys

that is cool:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*slick*



videojimmy said:


> Electrical banana. Is gonna be a sudden craze.
> Electrical banana. Is bound to be the very next phase


quite right slick!

:tongue:


----------



## bobhch

41-willys said:


> that is cool:thumbsup:


I second the Coolness motion!


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Ol' Yellar & like the way you did the headlights. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Not enough Ohs in the regular "cool", Randy.

I really like* your yellow jobs. What a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Classy stuff! The little Dodge truck(where's Wes) is way cool!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> Classy stuff! The little Dodge truck(where's Wes) is way cool!!


Dave you took the words right out of my mouth mate.

Here it is for you to own Wesy: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Motor...320900148979?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ab723aef3

Not sure if he can resist if he see's it lmao!!!

Have at it Wesy my friend, IT'S GOT YOUR NAME ALL OVER IT :wave: :tongue:


----------



## jobobvideo

I love the way you make decals disappear:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Your going to have to teach me how to do that one day


----------



## Bill Hall

*The submersion technique*



jobobvideo said:


> I love the way you make decals disappear:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Your going to have to teach me how to do that one day


Eight miles-o-clear will have that effect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*jus messing around...*

The boys had to call on old racing legend Hall of Famer for this one. I knew he use to stiffen up the rear of the cars in his younger days for hauling special packages during the week, but we needed to stiffen up the frontend on this one... Junior said we might could add some steel supports to body...As you can see we inbeded, with some resin, some steel rods. Just took some straight pins and dropped some resin on top and let dry. You can see where I first tried em, then went back and moved em closer to the window pillars. As I said, we were just messing around. This may not be legal at your local track. RM


----------



## alpink

you buildin that for Honda?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

alpink said:


> you buildin that for Honda?


Now that's funny right there!!! Honda might do better with an all steel body... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

All steel body = 3X the drywall to repair!! :lol:


----------



## 41-willys

hey Randy what's on the rack in that pic


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

41W, That's a GMC Typhoon I been working on. It originally had side glass but it was too much trouble fitting the glass, so I just filled it in for a panel, great for advertising space. I had to cut the body, shorten it, and mate it back together to correct the wheelbase for a Tjet type chassis...Thanks for noticing...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome looking Tyfoon (honda27 spelling) Randy!! I likey!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Gods, but I love the deliveries! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

:lol:dang Randy, don't you every rest? You are putting more cars and trucks out than AW.:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Panels & a lot of work to get such a smoothly finished Typhoon casting for a T-jet wheelbase! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> Gods, but I love the deliveries! :thumbsup:


I second that!!

Can visualize one of these with a front spoiler and chrome side pipes.
Even an open engine compartment with an engine sticking out...like the Poison Pinto 1/24th model I built as a kid.

Kinda has that Mad Max on vacation truck look to it. :cool

Here is a link to the Poison Pinto model that some one else did...very neat!

:http://www.showrods.com/gallery_pages/poison_pinto1.html

Bob...VERY COOL...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Holy lugnuts Batman!!! 
Jerry (win43) had this great idea to put some red wheels on the white Batmobile....



I'm still not much on white tires but with some black tires...she's styling pretty good I must say...


red wheels look pretty cool on the black version too...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet idea! :thumbsup:

Yep, diggin the red wheels on either body
but the white chassis is throwing me off.
Its all sticky-outy. The combo would
probably look better to me* on a standard color chassis?


One of my favorite looks was the afx van that I
painted black, added red wedge stripe and wing (from a daytona)
plus red wheels for an A-team van back in the 80s.
I LOVED that van!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

joez870 said:


> Sweet idea! :thumbsup:
> 
> Yep, diggin the red wheels on either body
> but the white chassis is throwing me off.
> Its all sticky-outy. The combo would
> probably look better to me* on a standard color chassis?


Yea, white chassis and tires bothers me too. Don't know who got paid for that bright idea...Their probably still laughing himself/herself...RM


----------



## tazman052186

Very cool. Is that the white batmobile I got Jerry? I like them both either way.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tazman052186 said:


> Very cool. Is that the white batmobile I got Jerry? I like them both either way.


No, Jerry still has his I think. I bought a couple of spares...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Holy Batmobile, it went to Hilltop Shop & was greatly improved with red Rims! Going to copy your idea! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's an old timer the boys ran across... A little fresh paint and a familiar sponsor fixed her right up...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice low stance! :thumbsup: Zilla is going to like this one!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Nice low stance! :thumbsup: Zilla is going to like this one!! ..RL


I added a little to the rocker panel to get her closer to the track. You can see the added white strip in the pic. The wheelbase is close enough to fit an AFX or Tyco chassis...RM


----------



## tjd241

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Looks like it would be a real ripper on the track RM... Has a nasty low rake to it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Ah hah!

So this is the car that got the re-rod in the front end. Smart thinkin with the lack of fender 
material over the front arches! :thumbsup: I'd have passed up this beautiful
casting because of that very fact. Nice save,mate, and slick rocker trick!

That car has a "GTF outa my way" posture.

It sure is a pretty one! :thumbsup: I LOVE it!


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Nice low stance! :thumbsup: Zilla is going to like this one!! ..RL


Yep.........Hooters Race Car *CHECK*

Man Mr. Randy Dude you did another great casting!! You are one Mega Builder fer sure! How do you do it?

Oh wait you showed us in your picture. Thanks for Sharon. 

Love the Red Bat Wheels!! Mucho Better!

Bob...the builder...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

you know me loves the stock cars...that's one sweet ride...Mr. Hilltop your skills never cease to amaze me.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Dang. I had decals for this and I used them on a Chevelle. I wonder if anyone will notic..... Uhh Nevermind. What are you talking about? I never said anything, I was just looking at this awesome car. Sheesh, people putting words into my mouth.


----------



## kiwidave

Simple rocker panel adjustment made a huge difference. Awesome finish as usual!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a later model rollback the boys finished up...This one is running an AFX chassis...









I used some blue tint plastic for the glass...A little chrome foil and red marker worked for the light bar.










We used an AFX tractor chassis for the rear setup. The front tanks/steps are from the diecast, which also work to mount the front axle...RM


----------



## WesJY

WHOAA!!!  I just dropped my mountain dew !!! 

FRICKIN AWESOME TRUCK !!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Right Now Rich is thinking Petty Hauler. 

Very Cool Hauler Hill...just got the truck washed...top

Bob...*SPLASH* Wes you got your Mtn Dew in my Coke ZERO...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Very Nice.


----------



## XracerHO

Good looking truck in the Gulf colours! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're getting pretty good at this casting stuff!!! :lol: Sweet flatbed RM!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Woot, Randy!

Beautiful truck!
There is no tell that all those bits came from different vehicles.
You have a wonderful eye for puzzling it all together! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking Chevelle, truck isn't too bad either! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Rolls

Wow, that rollback looks fantastic. Like joez870 said, your ability to puzzle it together into one unified piece always amazes me. Sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...I'll pass the good words along to the boys!!!
While I'm not into Can-Am that much, here's a rare prototype we ran across, just couldn't pass it up...Aurora done a fantasic job on the colors and livery, IMO. Any information or known value would be appreciated...Thanks...RM


----------



## pshoe64

I do believe you are firing up the "cola wars" again. Maybe Kemp and Folmer would have been faster running Pepsi????

-Paul


----------



## Rolls

Obviously evidence of the Cola Wars that were rampant at the time

Sorry, RC, but Pepsi wins this round!

Great looking combo on the old Can Am. 

(I know I might be in the minority, but I really like this body, with it's nice detail, vibrant stripes and low stance. )


Awww... pshoe beat me to it! C'est la vie, or sumpin' like dat.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster

After looking at that, I'd say that if they didn't make a Pepsi car they should have! The colors and logos are great!

BTW, Charlie Kemp still lives in Jackson Mississippi. He shows up at SCCA meetings there every now and then, I saw him a year or two ago when they put out the notice for old farts and has-beens to show up LOL. If I ever see him again I'll ask him which cola camp he is in.


----------



## ggnagy

Pepsi is only winning because no one has painted a 917 with a paint scheme to match the late Bob Akin's 935 and 962s


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys...I'll pass the good words along to the boys!!!
> While I'm not into Can-Am that much, here's a rare prototype we ran across, just couldn't pass it up...Aurora done a fantasic job on the colors and livery, IMO. Any information or known value would be appreciated...Thanks...RM


 
Time to alert the livery police - someone has just taken creative license on a run-o-the-mill RC Cola 917 . . . Car looks fantastic! :thumbsup: This is exactly why I sometimes re-deco cars using the existing base myself. Looks great


----------



## gomanvongo

1976Cordoba said:


> Time to alert the livery police - someone has just taken creative license on a run-o-the-mill RC Cola 917 . . . Car looks fantastic! :thumbsup: This is exactly why I sometimes re-deco cars using the existing base myself. Looks great


I was gonna say, that's the newer pepsi logo (circa 1998) 










If this was an AFX Can/Am for reals it should have the older (70's) style logo, shouldn't it?

john


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Can't get nothing by you guys... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the Can-Am & the rims really suit that style of car. ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

You know, if AFX had just done this car like this, I probably would never have carved the nose off of mine. rofl!

Good show, Randy! i LOVE IT!


----------



## bobhch

*This realy POPS....Great race car Hilltop!!*

This Pepsi car looks very neat on this body.

Bob...You got me thinking now (A Coke Zero Shadow) Hmmmm...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Truly a Classic!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As most of you may know by now, a straight line project was inevitable...Thanks to Snap On for coming on board with this build...









We tried some four gear wheels on a Tyco chassis... need some silicones as the traction is just not there with stock tires...










gopher cam...










Hope ya likes it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That looks great set up for straight line stuff!! Cool backdrop too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The backdrop may look familiar to some...it's actually downtown Nashville. That row of buildings is on 1st ave near Riverfront...You can see the L&C building, the Bat tower (Bell South building) is on the left...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

If the top wasn't cut off I would have spotted the bat tower. I used to see that building every time I was in town.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice one!


----------



## plymouth71

wow...very cool Hilltop~


----------



## JordanZ870

What a beautiful and subtle fade, Randy!
Neat trick with the Snap-on decal border continuing 
through the side stripe!
That car is perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very slick - love the fade into the Hurst logo :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice stance Randy!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I had to take another look as I totally missed the fade to black.. Too cool!!

Whether you like country music or not, Nashville is a great place to visit, and that area of the country is an awesome place to live. It is #1 on my list iffin I ever can get out of here!


----------



## bobhch

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!*

This whole white, black & red paint & decal combo job is Sweeter than 
Bottle Caps & Smarties almond bark bars dipped in powder sugar!!

Bob...one of my teeth fell out just thinking about that...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Can't even look away from that black fade... Mesmerizing. Beautifully applied and the tri color layout really works. 

Brilliant!

Rolls


----------



## jobobvideo

As always, the slickest, coolest cars around:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Slick black paint fade on a cool build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Nice Paint bro


----------



## tjd241

That's damn pretty RM. Hard to find better words... just real damn pretty. Double opposables are in order... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> This whole white, black & red paint & decal combo job is Sweeter than
> Bottle Caps & Smarties almond bark bars dipped in powder sugar!!
> 
> Bob...one of my teeth fell out just thinking about that...zilla


Yeah it looks yummy !!! whats with me lately.. bobzilla's red body and now this.. jeez 

LOL!

Randy - just frickin awesome paint job on that car man!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*it's all about timing...*

Seems strange at times that some are working on a similar project are asking about some building techniques...Example joez was working on one of the Chevy's, making a truck out it. Slotto was cutting a few more for trucks and asking about filler...
Just so happens the boys were doing some of the same ...
Here's a one of the Chevy's the boys are working on...










As you can see we, we're doing the add on thing. We cut the top just above the window line. Glued in a plastic slabe underneath for strength. The new gap (dark area on top) is about 1/4 to 3/8, just guessing, was filled with JB Weld. After a sanding, I came back dripped on some resin mix. The resin is kinda self leveling, reminds me of Bill Hall's medicine mix. If you look you can see I filled in the rear door seams, and let it make my curve/roll for the sides and rear. Also went ahead and saved the side and hood chrome, easier for repainting. About ready for some primer and block sanding. Stay tuned...RM


----------



## alpink

cool conversion


----------



## slotto

Sweet! That's gonna be a real looker!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work-in-progress. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, that body has sooo much potential, and it's even pretty cool as it comes  I will be looking forward to seeing your finished product :thumbsup: Keep up the Great work !


----------



## bobhch

Great how to do Randy! :thumbsup:

Bob...learned all I know about custom slot car building from HT...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*In the meantime...*

Still working on the 39 conversion, trying to get some details finished up such as a motor, chassis, and wheels...
In the meantime, the boys attempted a restoration on an old vintage racer...Thanks for looking...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Superspeedway slick :thumbsup: Junior & Cale approve.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Seems strange at times that some are working on a similar project are asking about some building techniques...Example joez was working on one of the Chevy's, making a truck out it. Slotto was cutting a few more for trucks and asking about filler...
> Just so happens the boys were doing some of the same ...
> Here's a one of the Chevy's the boys are working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see we, we're doing the add on thing. We cut the top just above the window line. Glued in a plastic slabe underneath for strength. The new gap (dark area on top) is about 1/4 to 3/8, just guessing, was filled with JB Weld. After a sanding, I came back dripped on some resin mix. The resin is kinda self leveling, reminds me of Bill Hall's medicine mix. If you look you can see I filled in the rear door seams, and let it make my curve/roll for the sides and rear. Also went ahead and saved the side and hood chrome, easier for repainting. About ready for some primer and block sanding. Stay tuned...RM


*Hi Randy
Is this what your shootin for?










Thought ya might like a pic of a real one 

Larry*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's gonna be close L&M...But of coarse I had to try some 2 tone stuff...How ya feel about orange and lime green??? Mine's looking like a bowl of Sherbert on wheels...  RM


----------



## videojimmy

I bought a few of those bodies off the bay, great deal... I haven't started messing with them yet, but I really like where yours is headed!


----------



## jobobvideo

hilltop, living large in the land of NASACR...nice Holley Farms...and that panel wagon way cool!!! I could see it having mini airbrush murals (decaled of course, unless you got an AB and nerves of steel) on each side...just saying...as always your rocking the joint:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jobobvideo said:


> I could see it having mini airbrush murals (decaled of course, unless you got an AB and nerves of steel) on each sideQUOTE]
> 
> Just not that good with an airbrush jobo...I wish could!!!...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Lunchtime Special*

How's a bout a cool bowl of orange sherbert, topped with cream, and garnished with slice of lime, on a hot afternoon... 










As you can see, the boys shaved the side & hood trim. I was gonna shave the bumpers, but the front presented a problem at the grill area, was gonna be some fine carving...plus the back area was would just a little too much/wide I do believe. The bottom set of lamps had to go. Used some BMF on the grill and a touch of black on the vents...










I kept the back window from the orginal, shaved the license holder and relocated it in the factory mount area. I made it a little larger to accomodate the new registration plates. Also did a little scribing to make the rear door lines...










Went with some diecast wheels and rubber tires for cruizin'...Hope it doesn't melt away...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*All I can say is....WOW! The boys did a flawless job!! Love the color combo, too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## videojimmy

nice!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yummy!!!! Sherbet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Looks Great... Those colors would look good with a Orange Crush logo too...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Or change out the stripe and go Creamsicle!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very nice! :thumbsup: Is that Ford's "Wimbledon White?"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup: Is that Ford's "Wimbledon White?"


Thanks guys!!!
It's a cream looking color...Duplicolor T126 Santa Fe Tan...You'll have to cross it over to the new numbers...
Orange is a Model Master's Lacquer - Go Mango No.28106 ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Santa Fe tan looks great!!! I'll have to see if I can spot a can somewhere, or even them little bottle brush deals.. Funny you mentioned Wimbledon white Doba.. I'm just about to wash some over spray off my hand!! LOL


----------



## bobhch

All the Cool Panel Trucks hang out at Randys Place.

Way Sweet Paint on that Fine New orange and lime truck!!!

Bob...lots of room for camping gear in those trucks...zilla


----------



## alpink

that is a KewL color combo for a hot summer afternoon
way to go


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats NOT yellow.

ZOWIE! Orange sherbert creamsicle with a sprig of mint.

I'm instantly refreshed!


----------



## Super Coupe

The Hilltop crew must be great at baseball cause they just slammed another homerun way over the left field wall!!!! Back,Back,Back see ya!!:thumbsup:
Awesome colors and wheel combo,great job HT.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

I hear ice cream truck coming down the street!!! Looks YUMMYYYY!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Randy, Both of those Delivery Wagons look Awesome ! :thumbsup:
But my FAVE is the older Orange and Cream Machine.... totally Fabulous !


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful truck, Randy!:thumbsup:

She came out smooth and sweet like soft-serve 

I hope my truck comes out as nice. I'd better get at it!


----------



## slotto

nice bro


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boy oh boy, what a pair!!!!

Seriously bud, real sharp. And clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Panel Delivery build & paint combination with appropriate fine lettering. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, I appreciate the good words!!!
The TM said she needed to borrow the car, to run to the store...










That was some kind of store!!! I think I'll let her take the truck tommorrow...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Matchbox Merc! Very cool conversion to a draggin' wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Now THAT'S my kind of sled! Very slick!

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870

Awe, Randy!

Will your TM let ME* buy one too? 
*gets in line for slick wagon body kit*

Its beautiful, Randy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Its like Mr Peabody set the Way-Back-Machine to 1977!
The wheels, the colors..... WOOT!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang it Joez!! Yer drooling all over me!! :lol:

Sweet wagoon RM!!! With a little finagling, you got a sweet ranchero type too!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Yeaaaahhh!!! GROCERY GETTER!!! ahh good memories sitting in the back giving the finger to driver!!! or throwing stuff on windshields hee hee.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*On Joez way back machine to 1977*



WesJY said:


> Yeaaaahhh!!! GROCERY GETTER!!! ahh good memories sitting in the back giving the finger to driver!!! or throwing stuff on windshields hee hee..
> 
> Wes


Sooooooooooooooo your the kid that did that....Grrrrrrrrrrrrr  LOL

One time in the Winter, we had a School off snow day, ( it was very cool )  a bunch of us were at the local shopping store and one kid threw a snowball and hit this older ladies station wagons window. 

Well this one guy behind her saw this happen and get out of his car. He was yelling and chasing us. We all ran into the nearby apartments and hid.
We were all scared at first but, after the guy left and we got away with it....that was fun. lol 

Bob...good memories...zilla


----------



## slotto

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


I can see this little moster at the 1/4 mile. just say'n :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Nice GROCERY GETTER & cool two tone paint scheme! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking grocery getter! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see around OFD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Don't make me pull this car over ! !*



Hilltop Raceway said:


>


... I mean it ! !.... Keep it down back there guys ! !... Okay that's it, now we will have *NO* icecream.

Reminds me of our old Family Truckster. Nice even in stock trim RM. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ooooooh... I love Station Wagons :thumbsup:
...although i never saw a Two door Ford/Merc Wagon of that Vintage, it's still an Awesome Concept Car, that Shoulda been built by FOMOCO


----------



## Bill Hall

*Now thats an SUV!*

Jeez Randy,

I know ya didnt mean this as a nostalgia build, but I'm having a Country Squire episode.

This build catapulted me into the way back. Damm near every family on the block had a family truckster. I spent a goodly chunk of my formative years riding around in them.

Thanx for omitting the deluxe faux wood grain and the dealer installed roof rack with the automatic rust out package. Does this one still have the AM tuner, electric rear window, rear jump seats, and that special vinyl that instantly became one with your skin on a hot summer day?

Memories!


----------



## slotcarman12078

The other day, when walking out of the P.O. I had to do a double take. Parked directly across the street was a 56-ish (may have been 55-57) Pontiac Safari 2 dr wagon. I knew about the Nomad option on the Chevys, but didn't know Poncho had that option too. It was a funky shade of burnt orange with a cream roof, but super clean!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Orange and cream roof...Now if it had a lime stripe I'd say somebody's has been looking at Hobby Talk... Or maybe it's the other way around...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's some stuff the boys have been working on. We borrowed this one from a buddy and re molded it, not sure who orginally cast it...I found a diecast, decided to be different, and hang some front fenders on it. Had to fill in the frame gap, then round it out...










I ended up with the right side a hair to far forward, so we cut her off and rehung it...









After some fiddling, we got it about right...










You may have noticed the Hot Wheels Morris Minor on the rack, being do some work on one of those also. I built a Racing Legends Woodie kit a while back some may remember, just thougth I'd try to build a van. The fender header gap has been filled in, also added some to the rear fenders, trying to make a hood for it, hope it works out...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Stuff in the works there Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Looking good Randy. I see Yellow maybe in that pickups future.


----------



## XracerHO

Two Great looking projects with full fenders! :thumbsup: Keep the boys working. ..RL


----------



## slotto

awww man, can't wait for the Morris


----------



## bobhch

I love a good Hilltop Custom pre-Show!!

Bob...Randy can DEW it...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me too!!! I'm drooling here!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Still crankin' them Randy? Can't wait to see the finished versions. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys decided to go ahead paint this one up while waiting on supplies...Nothing to fancy, just hard to beat a red & white color package, with a little chrome added, IMO. We used some red tint plastic for glass, a little black primer with a satin finish for the toneau cover...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Beauty RM...*

... Good lookin package right there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

So-Cal had a great paint scheme, Red white and Black look great
and so does your truck


----------



## JordanZ870

I turn my back for a second and you are spraying paint all over the place!
What a crisp little parts hauler, Randy!:thumbsup:
(but where'd da fenners go?)
I hope that red wont run as fast as that truck!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think the fenners went where the head lights went.. :lol: Sharp runner, RM! You are truly the king of 2/3/4... tones!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Super cool little truck there RM. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Just about missed this one but sure agree: "Super cool little truck there RM." :thumbsup: ..RL.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

For those following along, we're still working on the Morris. We removed the shutes and wood strips on back for a van/delivery look which now has a little advertising space. Shutes can always be added back for a drag strip version, trust me. The red primer section is the plastic body with the sides filled in, the grey is diecast. For a smoother look, I added some JB Weld to flow in the seems. Also added some JB to build the fenders out and fill the wells up a bit...









The front fenders were also filled/reworked on the bottom corners...
Here she is in primer with a gloss coat to check for needed attention... As pictured, she's sitting on a Tjet chassis waiting for mounts to be added. It's getting there. RM


----------



## bobhch

Hoooooley Smokeeeeeys that red and white pickup with the gas tank in the back is looking sharp sporting a clear red window assortment!!

Ooooooooh Randy you just throw the JB Weld around in all the right ways on Morris....Very Kewl!!

Bob...Meow, Meow, Meow, Meow...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeez, even his primer is shiny!! Morris is shaping up nice RM!! I hope I can afford the maternity bill when you start making babies!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'll be finicky tomorrow!! :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Geez I'd be happy to be at that point, but you're only halfway done . . . This is how the Hilltop gang rolls guys.


----------



## slotto

Dang it Randy! I really dig it. When you first pictured it I went out on the www for some ideas and found exactly what I went for. If GlasTech decides to repop it, I would be interested in 2


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Still lovin' the orange! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

The Morris is looking great! All it needs now is that motor on the engine stand wedged in between the fenders just for a little Boogity,Boogity. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! >Tom<, will probably go with an OEM motor from Hot Wheels, I know it fits, LOL. Slotto, working on a deal with GlasTech, hopefully...RM


----------



## eastside johnny

*Motor.........*

Randy, The Morris looks great! Luv what you've done with it.:thumbsup:
Years ago I stuck one on a Tyco chassis....can't remember if this was the OEM motor that came with it or not but I have a few of these motors in my motor parts box. If you want one I'll put it in the mail to you.

The pictures are not so good. I just threw it in the scanner real quick like.
I too would be interested if you ever cast this one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That looks like the factory HW's OEM motor. It's been released in various color schemes, but the engine has remained...Seems they may have gold plated on one release, but most are chrome... The grill area is diecast but if you look close it also serves as the radiator, has small cap on top... I did one of those Woody's a while back. I had gotten it as a Racing Legends kit...Thanks for the offer on the engine, I should have one, will check...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Morris is coming along Great & the rims suit the car. Have a feeling GlasTech has a new master mold plus do the grill. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

Molded it years ago. big,bulky, but cool. I only got about 5 cars out of it and the mold tore. I think I used the light blue Smooth on silicone. to flexible for my impatient "hurry up and decast it" hands.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pass the salt and pepper please...
The boys have just about finished this one up...I drug the old Racing Legends Woodie out for a little comparison, (still liking it too)...










We may go back and fab a rear bumper, not sure. In days gone back it was illegal in some places...










We went ahead and used the OEM factory motor and glass, kinda like the touch of yellow...With some inside grinding, we were able to put an AFX chassis under this bad boy, although a T-Jet set up is optional...Thanks for looking...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool . . . delivery wagon for Wile E. Coyote? 

Red, black & white would be a good combo for a Champion Spark Plugs version too!


----------



## bobhch

Hilly that red line that dives down between the black and white makes it for me...the whole truck is AWESUM!!

ACME...yEAH!!

Bob...the BIG chrome up front is cool 2...zilla


----------



## slotto

Stunning bro!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now that's what I call a Wile E Coyote ride!!! I can almost picture him behind the wheel! The only other thing missing would be the TNT placards and the lit fuse coming out the back door... :lol: Nice job Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Nice JOB!! 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome looking rides there RM. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Acme has one fast & good looking delivery panel. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Very Cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I appreciate the good words!!!
For those that PM'd me about the Morris for a TJet chassis...As pictured I glued in a cross bar behind the grill opening for strength on this one (planning to use a chrome Moon tank), then I glued in a plastic plate which will be for the TJet chasis to screw to. If you plan to use the Hot Wheels grill (as on the ACME truck), just glue a plate behind the grill as pictured (side view), paint the grill, then glue in place, then screw the chassis to the plate...Same as for the rear, I just glued in a plate, then mark my holes, then drill. I usually drill a small pilot hole, then enlarge, works better for me anyways...I'm sure you creative guys can find other ways also...Hope this heps...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for showing us all the naughty bits Randy!! :lol: 

I hope I can swing a couple of these with my next sale, though chassis have to come first as I'm on my last 6 or 7.


----------



## JordanZ870

Way to Out-Smart the Roadrunner, Randy!
The wheelwell fill is perfect! Its a Wicked Sharp truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## roundmound49

*Awesome panel !!!*

Are you going to be selling any? I would like 2 for t-jets if you do?

Thanks, Robin


----------



## joegri

*nice panel man!!*

i like the mounts that go with the morris. nice way to mount the panel. i also like how hilltop kinda give a sneak preview as to what might be comming next for glas tech! c,mon we all see it. just waitng in the wings . it,s whats on the rack that always makes me come back to see whats brewin.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roundmound49 said:


> Are you going to be selling any? I would like 2 for t-jets if you do?
> 
> Thanks, Robin


You got a PM rm49...Thanks, RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Summertime cruizn'...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool! I see Hilltop Yellow is back in fashion :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you're back to your ole yeller too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bummer the fenders gave you a hassle.


----------



## tjd241

*Very cool is right !*



1976Cordoba said:


> Very cool! I see Hilltop Yellow is back in fashion :thumbsup:


Hilltop Yellow is this season's black. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

A sound comes to mind when I see that Yeller truck....


Rumpity rumpity rumpity rumpity.....

Smooth as glass, Randy, and done with CLASS!

I LOVE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Neat litle truck build...*

There's a Yellow Truck on the Yellow track lane that left it's headlights on...

Very neat...Rev on the Yellow Line!!  

Bob...remembers when headlights could drain your battery...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*His & Hers*

Thanks guys!!!
And here's another favorite color...Adding the fenders worked out pretty good, will have to give the fab boys a shout out...RM
P.S. I think I like hers better, but I'd never admit it!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> And here's another favorite color...Adding the fenders worked out pretty good, will have to give the fab boys a shout out...RM
> P.S. I think I like hers better, but I'd never admit it!!!


Really trick RM. Good stuff going on at Glas Tech lately. Need to catch up here bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*aaahhhhh....*

They're multiplying ! ! ! ,,,,,,,,,,, Randys or Trucks???? *BOTH ! !*


----------



## slotto

Those front fenders add a ton to the looks! Sweet Bro:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!! Ya got the fenders figured out!! Wow!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Still kicking out some great lookers! Would have to go with the fender version though. Then again, maybe it's just the color. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Hot Rods!! 










- like the fenders!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yeah, I must say, that I like the Fendered Version 1000x better myself....I just love the flowing curves, just like on a woman


----------



## WesJY

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Yeah, I must say, that I like the Fendered Version 1000x better myself....I just love the flowing curves, just like on a woman


YEP!!!! 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah, fenners at all four corners......and what a fanny she got! OOH!

Fabulous Four-Fenner Fanny!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Don't Shag That Fanny !*



joez870 said:


> Yeah, fenners at all four corners......and what a fanny she got! OOH!
> 
> Fabulous Four-Fenner Fanny!


 Be careful with your use of the word - "Fanny", as it has a whole Different meaning in the U.K. and a few of it's other colonies


----------



## alpink

yeah and POOF or POOFTER down under!


----------



## win43

Very sweet


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Love the Color and Love the Fenders too!!

Randy this would make a Super Mullet Beer Truck. 

Looks like there is room for 2 Kegs in the back. 

Heck you could even cut the back off one of these guys and make a trailer to TOW behind even more beer.

Then spray the body down with Testors Zinc Chromate green...Phssssssssssssssssssht.

Bob... maybe a sunroof too with a couple ( :freak: :freak: ) of Big Beer drinking Zombie heads popping up? ...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished up the yellow one from post #3704. We used a TJet chassis for this one. Also used a fuel injection set up from the HW's Passing Gasser. Some careful grinding and she'll drop right in between the frame rails. 










I dropped her way down for hood clearance. Added the chrome Moon tank up front, also from the 37 Gasser...










Decided to use the black out windows...










Morris power tour...RM


----------



## kcl

They sure are pretty Randy :thumbsup:
Only thing I see wrong is that blower motor
blocking the exit door.
Better not let the Fire Marshall see that.
Great looking trucks

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh no.. I warned you about blocking that door a long time ago!! The boys musta forgot.. 

Super sweet trio RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Awww man, look at those 3 winners!
nice job there Hilly


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

The Snap-on red really pops on that yellow and the checkered & racing fits right in with the Wavy Gravy rear fender swoops!!

I do just want to reach in through my computer screen and add a couple of red stripes on top of it, from the front top window edge to the rear trailing edge...it looks great the way it is...I just am in a red stripe on yellow kinda mood today...hahahahahahahaha :tongue:

Bob...Yellow and Red forever...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great Morris parade & motor under the bonnet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Shouldn't the Snap-on be at the rear in case the customs need assistance! ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You keep blowing us away Randy.

Clean and sharp!!! :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870

Classics, all, Randy!

I am always impressed by your eye for the detail.
Each and every build is done with the same care 
and attention. These are some beautiful trucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ever notice...?

Randy doesnt just build cars.

He actually releases a series!

Always astounding Randy! :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys....
Having an inside connection with the good folks over at GlasTech helps keep the budget down. On a new release, they usually send a couple of extras for the boys to doodle with...
Speaking of extras and doodling, I guess you can see where this one is heading...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

A Minorero..:freak: No... Minomino.. Huh.. Morriseno. Dang... Whatcha gonna call it? :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Morrie ute!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

kiwidave said:


> Morrie ute!!!


I n'ute your were gonna say dat!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Truckin'*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys....


As you can see we got roof contoured and back glass put in. I used some scrap overflow resin from the sides of a mold and bonded it in place, then we ground out the window opening. Toneau cover is made from a textured CD case painted with Duplicolor Buckskin color. Added a matching rear bumper made from scraps... Back glass is scrap clear plastic painted black on the inside...










Decided on a Super Street version with an added hood ornament, black resin glass up front, and custom grill insert made from a CD case also, with some foil added...Went with a Model Master "Go Mango" orange . Jus truckin' along...RM


----------



## tjd241

*What the French... toast ??*

How dat get done so fast???

It's nice... It's cool.... but short of RM having a device to stop time... I just don't get it. If any of us all of a sudden finds we are missing blocks of time, or mysteriously from time to time find we end up with handfuls of green army men up our nose, we'll know who to come after.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, I'm stepping on my jaw!!!  Unbelievably gorgeous!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Sweet Jesus that is Bad A**!
I agree, where do you find the time?


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like a slice of pumpkin pie....

Beautifully understated and Deee friken licous!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Holy CRAP ! That Orange Morris Pick-up is the TITS ! That one puts all the others to shame(IMO).
And like the others are saying- Where did you find the Time !?


----------



## kcl

Nah I think Randy has a whole bunch of builds hidden away in an
undisclosed location and just teases everybody with those build 
pics. We just need to find it.

One very cool truck :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## Super Coupe

Sweet looking Morris Pickup. :thumbsup: Un-trucking believable how fast the Hilltop crew can turn out such awesome rides.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Morris P/U - sweet back window & hood with ornament! Amazing what you can do with a CD case. ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Super Coupe said:


> Sweet looking Morris Pickup. :thumbsup: Un-trucking believable how fast the Hilltop crew can turn out such awesome rides.
> >Tom<



yeah, but Orange ya glad he shares them with us anyhow?

Another beauty in Hilltop fashion! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Sweet orange truck!!

I know how Hilltop does it. 

Ancient Chinese Secret...

Bob...We need more Calgon...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!! Now I am hungry for pumpkin pie! LOL!

Wes


----------



## slotto

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Orange is the new yellow!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Chop, Cut, Rebuild . . . HO style. :thumbsup: Top shelf as always.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Love Pumpkin Pie with a solid curst.

Nice Work

Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The boys were messing around with some colors... Hope you can see the color change. It's a metalic blue on top to a purple metalic on the bottom end...RM
Duplicolor - Intense Blue Pearl & Testors One Coat - Purple-Licious


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that's purdy!!! Neat colors (I have to go look for!!) on a neat ride!!! Looks sweet RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

So Nice! Great colors and I really dig those taillights


----------



## alpink

terrific fade. yeah, i can see the colors pretty clearly


----------



## JordanZ870

I am a huge fan of subtle fades, Randy.
Makes an observer "work for it". :thumbsup:
This one is perfect! I love it!


oh, and though the colors are wicked cool, I dont think
I could ever buy a color that ends in "-Licious".
The guys at the auto store would laugh me out the door.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's better than scoping out the fingernail polish at Walmart Joe!! :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's better than scoping out the fingernail polish at Walmart Joe!! :lol:


nah, all I have to do there is make the TM stand next to me whilst I do that.


----------



## Hittman101

Wow love that color!! I'm going to send you my stuff to paint.


----------



## plymouth71

Wowsers ! Beautiful fade man. Top shelf !


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome builds! The pumpkin ute is way cool. The wheels suit it perfect! Purple-Licious is a stunning paint job!

" all I have to do there is make the TM stand next to me whilst I do that."

This should be added to the quick tips thread!


----------



## XracerHO

Great full fendered Hot Rod & it's in purple with chrome rims! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Just like a Fine Wine


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking trucks. Love the two tone fade! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys took this one out for a shakedown this morning...










We chose an AW Tjet 7 chassis with some RRR wheels, added a squirt of Testor's 1845M Mystic Emerald flavoring, hoodscoop optional of course. Used a Testors small bottle flat enamel brown #1166 for the cover. She actually ran pretty smooth...










Got her back in the shop and cleaned up...RM


----------



## XracerHO

One Cool P/U & colour. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Great job on the Mystic Emerald Green machine. If it runs as good as it looks,then there will be no catching that lil' doggie. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

One of my favorite colors!! You've done it again RM, but that's okay... My keyboard needed a good slobbering anyways!! :lol: 

She's a beaut!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

You been reading my mind, Randy!
sweet sweet truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Awww man. Look at greenie! Love your color choices bro!


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Hey man can you talk to the guys at Coke Zero about picking up a Cool Purple and Blue paint scheme like that for their can? Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!

Oh Green is looking good on your New Truck with the brown tarp!!

Joez is going Nutz 

Bob...great picture backdrops as well...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Same chassis, new body*

And since we had some of my other favorite color left over...
The custom grill is some stainless mesh from Bill Hall Industries. He sent me a piece a while's back, finally found where I hid it...










Squirted with Duplicolor BGM0509 Dark Cherry Metalic with some flat brown Testors for the bed coverings, with a light coat of clear satin finish for a sheen. Some blue tint up front and back and we're good to go...Can ya tell I like these bodies??? Win 43 mentioned doing one with an engine in back, Little Red Wagon style...It's doable...RM


----------



## partspig

Yeppers Randy! Jerry already has some fine motors lined up from the pig pen garage! They should be on the way after the holiday!! They should look really good on a LRW style model!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:  pig


----------



## slotto

That grille looks like teeth! LOOK OUT!:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

both are beatiful i,m liken the grille on the morris mo better!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking pair of pickups! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

Good looking mess job!!

The more I see this pickup the more I am digging the body lines and curves!!

Bob...Great stuff as always...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

For you guys that may have missed it, the boys have been busy doing some cutting and welding. We removed the rear section from an old body and attached it to the rear of a pickup to create a delivery...











Used a little Holiday time to finsih up a couple...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Now THAT I find to be completely sweet...x2!

Wow, Randy! What body was the donor for the rear panel section?
Its a perfect match, style and curves! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, what a pair!!! Is the one on the rack "Pig Parts BBQ??? :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Love them both! Nice work bro!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Joez... donor was an old resin Willys panel
Sltman...not sure about PP, reads Fat Jimmy's BBQ
RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking HD & BBQ Panel deliveries. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Mmmmm...me likey the Panel Versions :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Something about those Morris pick ups!

Ordinarily I'm a green guy, but the un-scooped red version is striking!

The grill mesh comes from a weird kitchen strainer dealio. See them in the "you gotta have this useless crap" section of kitchen wares.

I saw stamped micro mesh and said, "By golly they're right. We DO have to have this!"


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking panels there RM!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

If you look real close at these two panel trucks you will notice the fine detail is AWESUM!!

Bob...those colored windows GLOW of coolness...zilla


----------



## partspig

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys...
> Joez... donor was an old resin Willys panel
> Sltman...not sure about PP, reads Fat Jimmy's BBQ
> RM


LMAO! Fat Jimmy is one of Hammy's cousins! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a couple of shots from the local Labor Day rod run...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome stable of Hot Rods! Loving that blue!!


----------



## alpink

quite a nice line up. glad the weather held to keep those babies clean!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Every color of the rainbow, and the raincloud too!! :lol: Great group shot RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man oh man thats one labor day show i'm sorry I missed.

Looking goooooooooood!!!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Sweet, I love a parade !


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a couple of shots from the local Labor Day rod run...RM


A fresh new batch of my New favorite slot cars!!

I gotta go open some paint bottles now and spray...Phssssssssssssssssssht

Bob...How man slot cars does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop?...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*hangs drool cup around neck*


I want Randy's Job!
Then I can live in MY cave too!


----------



## Hittman101

Awesome!!! You out did yourself this time Hilltop..


----------



## slotto

Every color of the Hot Rod rainbow! Nice bro!


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking collection! As usual. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Great Hot Rod Parade & even a Betty Boop version. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hilly, thats a Totally AWESOME Rainbow of Custom Street Rods with a Central Theme :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Hooked on Minor's*

Sorry for so many Morris Minor's, but I get a great deal on the bodies...
The boys weren't feeling the color blend until the black divider was added, then they were happy. Duplicolor gold on top with some Testor's Fiery Orange on the bottom... I added some flat black paint to some RRR wheels for a little depth.










After bonding the hood in place, I cut out a hole for a Fuel injection set up from a HW's Passing Gasser...Also used the yellow tint glass from a HW's...










Same grill mesh as before, just did a 1/4 rotation...RM


----------



## joegri

*what a pak!!*

between the hotrods and the morris cars that is a beautiful pak of cars and colors! great job randy. always like seein whats up back at the shop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Gorgeous X 2!!! Both look awesome Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Love the gold and orange together. Sweet Bro!


----------



## sethndaddy

That paint and decal job looks too good to be true. It's looks better than a brand new factory painted car.
Your getting way to good at this Randy, quit making me look so bad. lol.


----------



## WesJY

Just frickin awesome!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Randy, 
Great looker, especially that met orange! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Really digging the room full od phat fenders RM!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> Love the gold and orange together. Sweet Bro!


Hey Randy what slotto said...great colors and mR.GaSkEt cO. decals to finish off with the detailed out rims!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

















If you cut the back off of one of these, it might just make a cool MATCHING camper to pull behind. 

You wouldn't have to put a tree behind each one necessarily.

Bob...not trying to make more work for yah...well I kinda am (LOL)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Cool idea Bob...I may have to try that...zilla...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Wheels suit it perfect. Two tone looks great. Pin stripe finishes it off perfect! Great build!!


----------



## XracerHO

Mr. Gasket - Great Morris! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Really the Morris body too. ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Wow that's Awesome!! You do such a smooth paint jobs..


----------



## JordanZ870

Now Dats what I have been waiting for, Randy! :thumbsup:
Its a Hilltop Classic!

Your solids with decals and nice accents are very 
cool, (especially the green ones) but your 2-tone paint
jobs lend a nostalgic classy kind of feel that body shape
alone just doesn't transmit. 

Man, what a beauty! :thumbsup:
(diggin' the "Bob...seeing the bigger picture with an extra tree
behind the custom trailer...Zilla" idea, too!)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Other than the Morris Minor car, I thought I had my bases covered, but. A customer comes in and needs a longbed for project he wants built...
GlasTech sent over a blemmished body we good practice with...As you can see we got her cut and ready for the extension panel...










Got her measured up, bonded back, just about ready for body and paint work. Stay tuned...RM


----------



## alpink

yeah baby, that is looking cool.


----------



## Super Coupe

Is there no end to the Hilltop crews talent? I hope not,the vehicles rolling out of there are AWESOME!!!!!! Great work Hilltop crew. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

X marks the spot!!! Awesome stretch job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Just a lil long 

That's just Brilliant! :thumbsup:
I also see a stretched roof......
How about a Morris Sedan Delivery?


----------



## XracerHO

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Got her measured up, bonded back, just about ready for body and paint work. Stay tuned...RM


Talented crew at the Hilltop shop, one nice bonding job on the stretched bed. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Awww man, this is getting good


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome 

Totally Awsome. :dude: 

2 please :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

Classic!


Hilltop Raceway said:


> Sorry for so many Morris Minor's, but I get a great deal on the bodies...
> The boys weren't feeling the color blend until the black divider was added, then they were happy. Duplicolor gold on top with some Testor's Fiery Orange on the bottom... I added some flat black paint to some RRR wheels for a little depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After bonding the hood in place, I cut out a hole for a Fuel injection set up from a HW's Passing Gasser...Also used the yellow tint glass from a HW's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same grill mesh as before, just did a 1/4 rotation...RM


Your expertly done gold on orange scheme has that vintage classic appeal Randy. A real jaw dropper.

Your making that mesh look pretty darn good too!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The mesh looks so right on it's amazing bud!!!

What a pair!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words!!!
Gotta give Win43 a little credit on this build. The color red came up in chat one night. After talking it over with the boys, you be the judge...











I had some stickers left over from the other LRW build, courtesy of KD Motorsports from downunder, thanks bud!!! The four gear worked out pretty good. Added a few chrome go goodies...Decided to pipe the fumes out the back of the tailgate...











Sure wish AW would sell these chrome wheels as an accessory, I do think they would sell... I did replace the rear tires. Hope you enjoy...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Randy, Its Purrrrfect! :thumbsup:

What a fantastic idea!
Flawless!
Everything is as it should be, from the plug wires
on back to the chute cable. I bet if I look close
enough, I will see tiny valve stems on the Big & Littles!

Good show! :thumbsup: some more!


----------



## kcl

Randy that truck is drop dead gorgeous, Bravo
There is the truck of the year

Kevin

Now if you could just find a coupe


----------



## alpink

quite a stable you are building there. you will need more room soon enough


----------



## XracerHO

What a fantastic idea - Little Red Morris Wagon! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great work & got to get one. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*lil Red Morris*

 Wow !....now dats a lil* Red* Wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow Randy!! That sure is pretty!!! Looks great sittin' with it's kin!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking rides there RM. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome detailing, Awesome looking car! Clever and talented build!!


----------



## win43

absolutely amazing


----------



## Jisp

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


How much WOW factor can someone manage in a photo? Truly inspiring stuff, just beautiful. Thank you.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Holy Freyholly!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

More great stuff. Your Ideas are awesome!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

........... at a loss for words.......


----------



## bobhch

*In Ho scale all the details are small...It's the small details that make a custom POP*

Little Red Wagon.......................Yeah!

Hey that looks Fabulous!!

Hilltop do you have any Alclad Yellow?
If so you could spray a coat on those 4 gear rims and brush some engine accents also for a Gold Chrome look!!

Bob...like the ho scale plug wire detail alot!!...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Apparently the boys have been sledding!!! Decided to build a cusin to an old favortie we did a while back, some of you may remember.... We decided to blow this one up!!!










Did some recessed taillights, with some custom window tint...










You may recognize the pots & pan grill work...










We built this one to use a drop in motor or optional hood in case of rain...










Added some chrome Moons to the steelies up front...Hope you enjoy...RM


----------



## kiwidave

One of my favs as well. Hilltop mirror finished classic!!


----------



## kcl

Very nice Randy :thumbsup:
Musta offered a big Christmas bonus to finally come back
to work. At least they didn't get rusty on their vacation.

Kevin


----------



## alpink

purty in red


----------



## XracerHO

Can't beat a classic Merc Custom Sled with skirts, moons, blown motor & fantastic finish! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

The finish is so shiny it looks liquid!
What a pretty car!
Good show, Randy!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!! RM what will it take to get that gorgous phat fender in my HT classics display???

One of the cleanest I seen Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> OMG!!! RM what will it take to get that gorgous phat fender in my HT classics display???
> 
> One of the cleanest I seen Randy.



More moneys than your TM will let you have, mate!

Besides, I was here first.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys just needed a break, hopefully I can get em back on track...
J65, Just how much do you like it??? Do I need to post it in the S&S thread???
She's running an AFX chassis, actually runs pretty smooth...The motor drop-hooks in place, kinda floats on the front chassis frame rails, could be tack glued in place or you could choose a smallblock that would fit inside...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

The hilltop gang are back in action!!!!!! :woohoo: She's purdy RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*yup...*

He's back at it... Back At The Shop.... What a sharp build. Details are amazing. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Time and again, I am drawn back here to look at this beautiful car, Randy.
so Sa-weeeet!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooooooooh Yeah I love this paint job Hilltop!!

Bob...Bigger IS Better...zilla


----------



## WesJY

YEAHHH BABY!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Most of my guys finally made it back to work, got a few things stirring in the shop...
Here's a Dodge related item we been working on. This bad boy is sporting a four gear chassis, an air consumption box, said wheelie bars, with some applied custom stickers, and an air brake package on the rear...RM


----------



## alpink

Dodge Fever


----------



## XracerHO

MOPAR, know it's got a HEMI!! Great work & all the other interesting teasers. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Gerome

I like that ride the boys have on the rack.


----------



## WesJY

MOPAR RULEZ!!!!!! ARRRGGHHH! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's sweet RM!!! Glad to see most of the boys back to work!! :thumbsup:

P.S. What's with the dirty shop floor??? The maintenance guy still on break???


----------



## tazman052186

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Most of my guys finally made it back to work, got a few things stirring in the shop...
> Here's a Dodge related item we been working on. This bad boy is sporting a four gear chassis, an air consumption box, said wheelie bars, with some applied custom stickers, and an air brake package on the rear...RM


I like that. Need to get time to finish my little red express and then get that one and make a drag little red express.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> She's sweet RM!!! Glad to see most of the boys back to work!! :thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. What's with the dirty shop floor??? The maintenance guy still on break???


I think that's where that Dodge was parked...


----------



## bobhch

Looks (  ) like the Hilltop gang has Dodge Fever!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Is that old Ford Coupe up on the lift, a re-Pop of the Old Atlas Ford Coupe ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Is that old Ford Coupe up on the lift, a re-Pop of the Old Atlas Ford Coupe ?


Yes it is R3, it's going on the "No Bumper Tour"... Working on a few for market...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice to see a light on in the shop. Hiatus is always good. 

I have to marvel. I mean really, lets lay it bare; your recent production streak, total slugging percentage (builds knocked out of the park), and over-all level of excellence will never be eclipsed.

Truly a wonder.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"No Bumpers Tour"*

Thanks guys, I appreciate the good words!!!
Now for the details...The black Atlas, (hope it's not too rare!!!) was the canditate for this project. Actually it had already been hacked on, so I took it from there. I removed the moon roof look and smoothed her down, a little easier for the paint brush or roller if you prefer. Added a little extra beef to front post, done a little rearranging with the front fenders to accomadate an Aurora chassis. The rest is pretty much stock except for the missing bumpers, just extra weight anyways...










Still looking for some glass to make a mold. The glass in the tan one is glued in. I'm guessing it would break if removed... Some thin plastic should work for glass... I'll try and get one painted up...










Loaded up and heading to market, give or take 90 days...RM


----------



## alpink

any plans for one without spare tire? not that those aren't desirable ya know! keep on keepin on.

never mind, there is one available out there. although, I know your product would be better. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230889216544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I have ordered one for trial.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a 37 listed Al, this is a 36, has the headlights on top of the fenders...I'll see if I can knock the spare off of one for ya... Ther's a couple of makers of the 37...RM


----------



## alpink

thanx man. as always looking out for the Hters!


----------



## partspig

Hey Randy, did you ever find any glass to fit that Ford? I am thinking that the glass out of this Johnny Lightning die-cast might be modded to fit. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-64-2003-JOHNNY-LIGHTNING-37-FORD-COUPE-/221165226637

Just a thought. Have a good day! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

PP, I gonna try some plastic packaging first, see what happens. I just knew the Atlas glass seems to "pop/snap" in place. The diecast may work, it usually runs a little biggger, so I'm sure it would need some grinding...Ouch, hope the diecast guys don't read this...  Thanks though, RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Diggin' this sweet ride, too, Randy!
I am so glad that the guys are back! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Randy, I'd be interested in one of those '36 Coupes- Sans the spare tire too ! Although I could probably grind the spare off myself, if I had to


----------



## XracerHO

The reworked '36 Coupes look Great & needed front end attention they were very small. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys found some time to finish one up...





































I think I like red better, but that's just me...RM


----------



## kcl

Smooth and nicely done Randy.
Nice to see a usually forgotten car get
some respect for once.

Kevin


----------



## XracerHO

WoW, one Sweet Red Coupe with appropriate chrome rims & tinted windows! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Not enough showing to make out the white car & where is the red hot rod with front machined rims! ..RL


----------



## alpink

smooth


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


 
Sweet Ram! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> : Not enough showing to make out the white car & where is the red hot rod with front machined rims! ..RL


RL, The white car is an AW from the Super Stock Nostalgia series, I added some aluminums...










The red car is actually Hugger orange in color, it's an older build...RM


----------



## LDThomas

Sweet cars!


----------



## XracerHO

Hugger orange P/U looks good but really like the New Ramcharger Challenger! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Man... Who knew a Chevy Lover could build such nice Mopars! Welcome to the Dark Side RM ! We Have Hemi Heads !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> Man... Who knew a Chevy Lover could build such nice Mopars! Welcome to the Dark Side RM ! We Have Hemi Heads !


Oh, I'm still on the right side!!! Working on a Dodge's just pays the bills!!! You'd think a diehard Dodge fan would go to a Dodge dealership for service, go figure... Happy Holidays Guys from me and the GM boys!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

Some people don't know any better, thats why they end up going back again and again, the Brand X guys can't fix em right. Don't feel to bad RM, at least you get xome coin for Christmas Presents! God's blessings to ya.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a roadster project the boys have been working on... Kinda hard to see in the pic, but we took one of the trucks, cut the top off, filled in the rear and passenger side area... Will probably head to strip with this one...RM


----------



## joegri

yeah man now is see it!! a tonueo cover a driver n a short windshield! i,ll take a few if you have extras. very cool hilltop!


----------



## XracerHO

Cool roadster idea & one very nice paint job on the blue P/U. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys found some time to finish one up...


:roll: DIG IT!! :roll:

Orange Pickup...Yeah Baby!! Would make a great Wing Hualer. lol

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Merry Christmas - Happy Holidays*

The boys finished this one up just in time for the parade...



















Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from me and the boys...RM


----------



## joegri

what a beatiful dragcar hilly!! n nice touch with the xmastree n wreath!!!
lookin very festive on the hilltop merry christmas to you n the boyz!!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET LOOKING DRAG CAR!! 

Wes


----------



## kcl

Nicely done Randy as always

Kevin


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That baby looks like its speeding right there in Glas Tech!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great two tone Altered! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Happy Holiday Season! ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

kcl said:


> Nicely done Randy as always
> 
> Kevin


Yep & he always gets'm just right. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> SWEET LOOKING DRAG CAR!!
> 
> Wes


I want to say exactly the same thing Wes did so,
SWEET LOOKING DRAG CAR!!

Bob


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Awesome as Always Randy :thumbsup:
I just dunno how you get them done so FAST !


----------



## slotcarman12078

He's got a good crew workin' for him!!! She came out great RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

i need some of the betty boop decals like the pink delivery has.
and some fat jimmys bbq
where can i get some


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool gmc hauler towing the dodge to the crusher


----------



## sethndaddy

4 (almost 5) years and only 2 posts. You got some catching up to do Jim. welcome back.


----------



## JordanZ870

60chevyjim said:


> cool gmc hauler towing the dodge to the crusher


Jebus, Jim.
tell us how you REALLY feel? :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys got a new sled for Chrsitmas... The last one got away somehow...










Same build, different color...



















It's a sledfest with no snow!!! Happy New Year!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Sled Rides & looking good in blue! Great way to start the New Year! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job mixing up the grille work!!! I've been scoping out die cast possibilities to make over Dash sleds... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW!!!!

RM your a class act :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sledding is fun! Cool builds RM :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I'M DROOLING......... SWEET CARS!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

sledfest...Oh Yeah! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Blue looks real Slick right there!!

Bob...GOT H.P. ...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Beautiful looking sleds there HT crew!!! Ringing in the New Year LOW and SLOW. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## JordanZ870

Another perfect build in a beautiful color, Randy.
That's a sweet lil moving car show ya got there.:thumbsup:
I guess a yellow one is a no-show? 
Hmmm....flames.....


----------



## joegri

i,m always impressed how the gang at hilltop can come up with the diferent style grills for the sleds. very period correct!! nice job hilly.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

joez870 said:


> I guess a yellow one is a no-show?
> Hmmm....flames.....


I'll have to speak with the boys about that...A green might look good too, even purple...
Thanks guys, I appreciate the good words...RM


----------



## tomhocars

I haven' been on much lately, but I knew RM would have something outrageous when I checked it.Great stuff Randy.
Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

RM, where you getting the grilles from? The fancy ones.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> RM, where you getting the grilles from? The fancy ones.


The back 3 grills are from various diecast cars, mainly some of the M2 stuff. The mesh grill on the blue one is from a filter type screen found in kitchen utinsles. Bill Hall sent me a piece of it to try out.This may have been from one of those deep fry screens??? Check in the housewares dept at your local stores, maybe the plumbing section also, should be some chrome/brass stuff in there...... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool beans RM.


----------



## slotcarman12078

As I recall Joe, Bill said it was a cheapie dollar store colander. Scope out the dollar stores first!


----------



## Bill Hall

yeah ....the anti spatter dealio


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooops!!  Dat's right!! The universal anti spatter pan lid!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The good folks from Jasper needed a delivery van for small parts. They wanted to do a retro type van if possible...Here's what the boys came up with. We found an old Divco out back, thought it would suit the needs...










This one is running a T-Jet chassis with Hot Rod wheels as we used the center axle chassis hole. We moved the rear wheels in a bit, didn't need to much tire hanging out. Hope you like it...RM


----------



## alpink

it IS yellow! nice look to that. simple, sweet and clean


----------



## Bill Hall

I like the lil yeller feller!

Sumting ominous lurking on the left wing...open wheeled with big tires....hmmmmm.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Yellar Van- Man :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Great looking delivery truck, as usual! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

Another classic beauty. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon

tomhocars said:


> I was going to do one lane,but my track is only 106' long.Looks like the South is going to lose again.


I had to bring this up top for anyone else who missed this ,like me.
Start looking around page 56. Both great tracks & 55`s.
I wonder how that Yankee Buick Guy would do if anyone ever called him out?
SJJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

SJJ, You must have been talking to Tom S.... I happened to talk with him myself and the 55 battle came up. We both laughed about it again. I'll have to admit, "the north won again"...Tom's got to much ammunition!!! For the newbies who missed it you'll have to go back to the link below...

Kinda starts on #837, then goes on for a few pages...some good stuff...
I'm not sure anybody could compete with J65 and his Buick Brigade...RM

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=56


----------



## Hittman101

That is sweet love the yellow.. Keep them coming Hilltop!!!


----------



## basement racer

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The good folks from Jasper needed a delivery van for small parts. They wanted to do a retro type van if possible...Here's what the boys came up with. We found an old Divco out back, thought it would suit the needs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is running a T-Jet chassis with Hot Rod wheels as we used the center axle chassis hole. We moved the rear wheels in a bit, didn't need to much tire hanging out. Hope you like it...RM


 I really like this clean little delivery truck.Great work,nice & smooth.
BR


----------



## sidejobjon

Randy,
Yes he came by with Joe 65 for some Friday night racing at my house.
Your work is amazing. keep them coming
SJJ


----------



## basement racer

*How far ya travel ?*

:wave::wave::wave:
Hey Randy
You got anything in that yeller truck to fit in my yeller car ?
Are these going to be available?
Thanks
BR


----------



## bobhch

JASPER Powered in Yellow  with red tinted windows :roll: ....AWESUM!!

Bob...More Fun trucks from Tennessee...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

basement racer said:


> :wave::wave::wave:
> Hey Randy
> You got anything in that yeller truck to fit in my yeller car ?
> Are these going to be available?
> Thanks
> BR


Thanks guys!!!
Hey BR, I'm sure there's some Bowtie parts in there to take care of your problems... I'll call the GlasTech guys to check the inventory...RM
P.S. Good looking car I might add...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one the boys bought off the auction block...Had a few stickers on her when she arrived, removed those and also noticed the color had gotten a little funkier, so oppurtunity was knocking...










Decided to do a light resto on her, thought she'd be good for cruising...










Nothing too extraordianry, but I like her much better...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Nice little yellow Jasper delivery & what a difference a new colour scheme plus chrome wheels made to the 4 gear panel! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Gerome

Very nice. I like the black fenders. The trim is a nice touch as well.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Way prettier!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. The shop is looking kinda empty!! Might be time to have the boys scrub those spots on the floor! :lol:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, it's about time to redo the floors...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As Brett Wagner from "Pass Time" would say..."That's got a beefy Ka Chunk A Chunk sound to it"...










I saw something like this on Pass Time, got me to thinking about using a Phaeton body... I called up GlasTech, they just happened to have one. They also sent over some go goodies... Plus we used some aftermarket parts...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Phaeton-Altered plus Quick Trip, Grn HEMI & Blu Merc !! Shop has been busy working on Great builds. Can't wait for them to be shown! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet! -- That thing got a HEMI?

no?

Oh wait, the green machine on the left does, though . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey!! The shop's really busy again! Nice job with the Altered!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Liking that hemi off to the side too! 

Good thing the boys got the floor cleaned up before it got busy again!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

RM, your mind is altered pal!!!!

Fast lookin ride there.

Love ur "Glastech" touch too.


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> Sweet! -- That thing got a HEMI?
> 
> no?
> 
> Oh wait, the green machine on the left does, though . . . :thumbsup:


YES HEMI!!!! we both know it.. ssshhhhhhhhhhhhh LOL!

Sweet Car! 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Or....*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> As Brett Wagner from "Pass Time" would say..."That's got a beefy Ka Chunk A Chunk sound to it"...


... as they say in St. Paul... It goes *Dugga Dugga *_*Brapp*_ !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Are those wheelie bars available separately from glastech???


----------



## TGM2054

Nice job as usual Randy. Look at that driver! Great detail job on everything. Where did that driver figure come from?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the goods guys, much appreciated!!!
P71...Those wheelie bars are from the AW ProStock collection, sacrifices must be made...
TGM...the driver is a 2 piece deal, lower body with suit and wheel, the head/helmet is separate, easier for painting. The helmet is cast from the AFX helmet/driver. Forgot what I used to cast the driver body...
Here's a little trick that might help some of you out on small parts... Take a toothpick, add a little Super Glue and stick your small part to it. After you get it painted, just break it loose... Drill a few holes in a wood block for a stand or punch a few holes in a cardboard box, ball of clay, an old silicone mold, etc. Thanks again...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That green thing does have a Hemi in it...










Been using the Bob...2 or 3 cars at once...zilla method... Gotta be careful not to pick up the wrong can of spray paint!!! Yes, I have done that and it's ugly!!! 










While not a big fan of Sub Lime Green, the chrome wheels do add the right touch, IMO...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That looks great with the chrome wheels.:thumbsup: I had a 1970 Ford pickup that color. Why? I don't know.lol.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

P.S. We did find time to get the shop floor cleaned up... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm liking that Plymouth!! My older brother had a couple of Satellites back in the day. Nice floor clean up too!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

man thats nice. I think I'm going to have too find some paint & decals for one of my spare GTX's!


----------



## bobhch

Randy that Mopar is Hemi-rific in that Grabbin' yer eyes Sublime Green!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Cooooooooooooooool Beans right there...

Oh Boy....GlasTech has really put racing on the rails with this Radical Red and White Chevy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...2 or 3...maybe even 4 at a time (sometimes)...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Just about missed the Sublime Green Hemi - Great car! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

whoooaaaaaa !! Come on don't be shy we need to see more pictures of that green monster HEMI!!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Go back one page Wes...Take a deep breath first...Just Breath!!!! Deeply Breeeeeeath!!! ...RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys...
> Go back one page Wes...Take a deep breath first...Just Breath!!!! Deeply Breeeeeeath!!! ...RM


3 stinkin pictures??? that hemi deserved at least 10 pictures!!! LOL!! very nice car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Open Up!!!*

Finally the snack man showed up!!! The boys were getting a little crouchy, sugar levels were getting low... I try and keep plenty of snacks on hand...










Went with some AFX wheels on this one. With some careful drilling, I drilled a lower center hole for the AFX axle to go through, to help raise the chassis, keep the shoes from bottoming out on the rails...Time for some snack myself!!! RM


----------



## TBI

Nice work Randy! 

Now we know why Hostess REALLY went out of business! :wave:


----------



## tazman052186

Nice work there hilltop.


----------



## XracerHO

Sweet delivery! :thumbsup: Now your going to have to get a vending machine for the shop! ..RL


----------



## DonSchenck

Where'd you get the body for the Little Debbie delivery van??


----------



## drumz

All I can say is "sweeeeeeeeeeet !"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

DonSchenck said:


> Where'd you get the body for the Little Debbie delivery van??


DS, I got that body from GlasTech... They should have a couple of more in stock...Thanks for asking...RM
P.S. Here's a link for your viewing only...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=383615


----------



## DonSchenck

Excellent pun, drumz! Well played.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's what's happening at the shop...The boys wanted to do a pick up build. I called GlasTech, they sent over a couple of old Blazer bodies. Thought it might make a cool widebed pick up...
We cut the back half of the top off and saved the rear window. Now to get the back of the cab welded in, put in a bed, and a rear mount... It's a good thing I deal with these folks a lot and get a discount, this could get expensive...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

I see something cool about to happen. Maybe a shortened Fall Guy pickup? I know the boys at Hilltop and Glastech will make another great looking ride. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Remember that ridiculous sport truck craze back about 10-15 years ago? With guys lowering S10s and Rangers and putting stereo speakers in the back . . . I never understood all that lol :tongue: :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I remember the speaker craze... I guess they were waterproof speakers???
The boys got the rear cab and bed welded up...After a little grinding and body work she turned out OK...Thought about scribing in a bed line seam behind the cab, just thought it might make it look too short...Guess I could always make a long bed... Anyways, off to the paint department...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking good. Can't wait to see how the boys paint this one up. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks good Randy!! I was wondering if you were going to put the separation groove between bed and cab or not. I agree it would look kinda stubby if you did.

What are the guys doing with that Dodge? They can't find the hood latch? :lol:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks good Randy!! I was wondering if you were going to put the separation groove between bed and cab or not. I agree it would look kinda stubby if you did.
> 
> What are the guys doing with that Dodge? They can't find the hood latch? :lol:


I think the dodge was growling at the chevy !!! they are trying to calm her down!! LOL!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You may be right Sltman!!! It seems it always takes a bigger crew to work on a Dodge, just more stuff that breaks/needs repair... RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You may be right Sltman!!! It seems it always takes a bigger crew to work on a Dodge, just more stuff that breaks/needs repair... RM


OHHHHHHHHHH... LOL

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*tuck & roll'*

You can't never have enough shop trucks... Had to go with a favorite color with a slight accent on the bottom... Bare Metal foil for the grill...










We ordered a drop-in toneau cover from Memorex (made from a used CD case)...










Running a four gear with some chrome shine... Had to tuck the wheels in for a better roll... Thanks for looking, RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome shop truck, nicely understated & low stance! Great creation. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that came out really sharp Randy! That truck has a lot of potential up front. With a little sanding (remove the headlights) you could go with a full front aluminum billet grille, or a blacked out grill with headlight covers like a 67 Camaro RS. And with the rolled pan out back, you could move the tail lights down to the pan. So many ways this body can go!!! Awesome detailing!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

That thing is sweet!!! I love that body style.. It reminds of my Dads old yellow..


----------



## WesJY

SWEET n' LOW!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> SWEET n' LOW!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


You saying I need to loose some weight???  RM


----------



## kcl

Very pretty truck there Randy.
Almost looks like a pro street truck
with those wheels tucked up under it.

Kevin


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great truck Randy


----------



## JordanZ870

What a beauty, Randy!:thumbsup:
Great advertisement!

I see what Kevin does, too!
A couple of training wheels, a hood ornament and a bumper chute....
Yeah.... growling away from the semaphore in a cloud of blue smoke....


----------



## joegri

*that hilltop style!*

i,m a big fan of hilltop/back at the shop. the jimmy reversed engineered to a pick em up truck is another of a fine build from the shop of randy. and as always the grill work is topshelf, that is what catches my eye. randy you have a great eye and craftmanship is second to none.hummm no where is that capri that was built years ago? i need some ideas!!


----------



## TBI

That's WAY cool Randy! Reminds me of my old 72 :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> That's WAY cool Randy! Reminds me of my old 72 :thumbsup:



Bad A$$ bro. 

RM that truck belongs at the strip!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the good words guys!!!
Ah come on J65, you know it needs a hood ornament and chute for the strip...  hmmmmmmmmm ... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Bonneville or Bust*

And speaking of strips, here's one for that big Utah strip out west...


----------



## Super Coupe

No sense in heading West with that,it's already a winner. Another great build by the HT crew. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool #407 Bonnie Roadster :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Very COOL!! Where did you get those cool wheels/rims? 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I dont know RM, I keep all my HP under the stock hood!!! Shocks em all. 

Nothing like pulling up on a new Mustang with all the bells and whistles and eat em up with a green 1965 Buick Skylark!!! One time, some guys girl in the passenger seat was laughing at him as i pulled away!!!!!! He was not happy lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool salt flat car RM!! Nice color choices and interesting break line!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Another home run! I'll be watchin for the Hilltop crew out at the Salt Flats this year :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

what's left to say? spectacular, and really mean it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Wes... Those are some home grown wheels, actually quite easy. I took some AFX wheels, covered up the outside axle hole, and dripped some resin into the wheel, just enough to keep from running over the sides. The resin formed a convex surface, a little primer, then some silver. I'm sure you could do the same with some JB Weld. You might need to chuck the wheel up in a drill, then hold a sanding board against it, to shape it up a bit...
Sltman...Was hoping the yellow break line would grab the eye, instead of the usual bite of a black line... RM


----------



## 65 COMET

real sweat Hill great work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TBI said:


> That's WAY cool Randy! Reminds me of my old 72 :thumbsup:


Good looking truck TBI!!! I like those old trucks myself, here's my 71 go to work truck I painted up, that I use to drive... I still got it but building a house and age has taken a toll on it, needs re-doing again...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

and while we're looking at 1:1 stuff, here's an older vintage bicycle my son and I redid for his new bride...Sorry to say she's an Auburn van for now, but maybe she'll see the light...GO VOLS!!!
He found the bike on Craig's List, brought it home, we tore it apart, sanded it down, and repainted it...Started off with orange, then masked it off for the dark blue, added the white pin stripping and a graphics company did the Auburn & War Eagle logos...The original seat and handlebar grips blended right in...RM


----------



## TGM2054

Nice! Old bikes are fun to work on. I've got a '47 Schwinn in pieces in the back of the garage that I hope to restore some day. In the meantime I mess around with this.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like that one!!! That's what my son needs, something beefy...Hoping to find him one and paint it up UT orange...GO VOLS!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Primo resto job there rm.


----------



## bobhch

Holy Behind I am in the land of Hilltop...bikes are cool and nicely done guys!

The 407 dish rimmed serious strip roadster is Excellent!

You are right Randy...you can never have enough Cool old trucks!
It's mostly yellow T Dig the Bow Tie on the trunk for some well placed detail. Not to much....just right with the red stripes.

Bob...Tennessee is a busy place these days...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Street Legal*

Almost went to the dirt track with this one, decided to keep it street legal at the last minute...










Went ahead and shaved the rear spare, painted in some custom taillights, added some blue window tint...










added some color flames to the Testor's Mystic Emerald, chromes, and a hood scoop, naturally...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Awesome lil Shamrock Green Ford Coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea baby!!!! Sweet green machine!!!!:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Gorgeous!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, every time you use that color it makes my toes curl!! Shaving off the spare totally changes it's attitude!:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I hope Joez has his drool catcher on when he opens this!!! :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool ride - is that a GlasTech bod?


----------



## XracerHO

Great Green Ford Coupe! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Yes D...that was a 36 Ford body I got from GlasTech, then modified it. It comes with a factory rear spare that I shaved off, hood scoop optional...RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> and while we're looking at 1:1 stuff, here's an older vintage bicycle my son and I redid for his new bride...Sorry to say she's an Auburn van for now, but maybe she'll see the light...GO VOLS!!!
> He found the bike on Craig's List, brought it home, we tore it apart, sanded it down, and repainted it...Started off with orange, then masked it off for the dark blue, added the white pin stripping and a graphics company did the Auburn & War Eagle logos...The original seat and handlebar grips blended right in...RM


No baseball cards in the spokes?



J/K Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Really pretty coupe there Randy.
Really liken the little flames.Really
sets off that green :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink

I'm green with envy


----------



## TGM2054

I'm really liking that green!!!!!
I keep working at it, some day I'll get a paint job to look almost, that good!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Finally got the back order parts in to finish up this Dodge truck...Thought a touch of 60's style paint scheme might work, give it a partial retro look...



















I think AW's idea to finally chrome these wheels is the best one yet ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooh!! That's really nice Randy!! Nice splash of color on the doors! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those red stripes had to be a bear to get straight! If I tried that they be crooked 3 different ways! :freak:


----------



## TGM2054

The graphics work great on that body!
I'll agree with ya on the chrome wheels. Now if only the local Hobby Lobby would get some new ones in so I can rob the wheels.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Chrome Rear Wheels*



TGM2054 said:


> The graphics work great on that body!
> I'll agree with ya on the chrome wheels. Now if only the local Hobby Lobby would get some new ones in so I can rob the wheels.


 FYI- you can get the Chrome wheels here > JAG without having to buy the Whole Car !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't see em R3...Saw a chrome axle??? If that's a set with wheels, still would need the front chromes...What'd I miss??? RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEEEEETTT!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Don't see em R3...Saw a chrome axle??? If that's a set with wheels, still would need the front chromes...What'd I miss??? RM


 The Chrome rear axle was the complete wheel set, I bought some a couple weeks ago. I think they even had the front back then too ?


----------



## XracerHO

Great Mopar Ramcharger Truck! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The more I look at the HW's casting, the more I like it.
After some careful planning...actually I just started cutting and grinding on it. I did leave the left side lip for a guide, right side is a little higher or lower, can't remember. I cut a bed plate from some scrap plastic... Here's where one of those M2 display base's would be good, the one's with the checkerplate like RL uses in his shop. I just didn't have one handy. I glued in a rear plate to cover the factory hole...









got the bed plate glued in place, left a lip over the rear edge just because...










I bonded in some quick made copies of the sidepipes and rear bumper...Done a little re-shaping on the wells to accomodate the four gear... As BH stated, this would make a good crew truck, maybe a 5th wheel, tanker, etc.???










Probably should have cut out the back of the cab and put in a flat plate. Oh well, this is a prototype. Sprayed on a little primer for a body check...RM


----------



## alpink

envious. haven't had the time to start on mine and yours is coming along real nice already.


----------



## XracerHO

WoW, what a transformation, looks so much better now! The white allows all the detail to show. :thumbsup: The M2 checkerplate good idea but does have two screw holes which fit the guidepin allowing me to be lazy & leave the guidepin in place for photos. Can send you some but the truck looks really good without it! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

The before and after is just incredible!!! I thought the starting image would help demonstrate the drastic improvement! (You posted it in the plastic die cast thread, but not here..)



















The details molded in the body sure did get lost in the sea of neon lime green.


----------



## Hittman101

Hill if you cast any of these I want one badly!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

I am surprised that Speed TV has not come
knocking on your shop door with a new show contract
in hand, Randy! Your new trucks are way wicked! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finished up the Hot Wheels conversion...










She's not a bad looking wrecker, IMO, has an advanced modern look to her...










Thought the orange would blend with blue tint glass...










On a service call already...RM


----------



## alpink

looks better as a wrecker than an ambulance. sweet.


----------



## TBI

Way cool, great vision Hilly :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

GOOD LORD!!! JUST FRICKIN AWESOME!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Now, that's some Gulf colours & great detail painting of a modern COE wrecker!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Turned out really slick -- always love the blue & orange & white color combo


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow RANDY!!! Chip who??? Lol


----------



## firchkn

Awesome, wish I picked up more of those. Really is art!


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking tow truck there RM. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: WOW!!! Hard to believe it's roots!!! Excellent choice of colors!! The orange/white always look cool together! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

like my old man used to say, Hilltop can make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. That thing is slick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You knew it was coming didn't ya... Nothing like a hood scoop and wheelie bars, IMO... The boys got excited over this one...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!!!! That looks killer!!!! That era of Chevy pick up is one of the best style-wise, and done up with hood ornamentation just kicks butt!!! Dang that's cool!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Another one for the top shelf -- sweet truck!

I want to see a shot of all the dead diecast someday . . .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


> I want to see a shot of all the dead diecast someday . . .


They are starting to pile up again...need to make another run to the dump...RM


----------



## HadaSlot

Where is this dump? I hope it is over in the die-cast section. No seriously, always enjoy seeing what the fellas in the shop are doing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahaha!!! It is better than epected!!

Scraping the weed baby!!:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> They are starting to pile up again...need to make another run to the dump...RM


Looks good! Nothing like a diecast mass gravesite :devil:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not sure how many dollars laying there... Sacrifices must be made!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Some must die so that others may live!

Buuuuwaahahahahahahaha! 

Stick' em, stab' em....... slice 'em and dice 'em...... drill 'em or grill 'em....LOLOLOLOL! NEXT!


----------



## 60chevyjim

rm you ought to put them in the diecast SS 
some of them diecast guys mite have a use for the ones you dont want..
the resins trucks you sent are great !! thanks again jim


----------



## TomH

I wonder if the diecast guys look at that pile like we look at a pile of slotcars.... Wow, good wheels on that one, nice roof, that chassis will fit under so and so.


----------



## partspig

That photo of the "junkyard" is priceless!! LMAO!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: the pig of parts


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Although the Post Office was closed today, the FedEx man still stopped by...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight... The boys must have a special project going to need parts shipped the fast way!! Looks great Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Ummm, the shop looks rather empty... Must be a super secret project.


----------



## win43

sweet!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Now that's hauling the mail in style!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

FedEx....pickups....green gasser.....Tow Trucks and more...WOW-ZERS!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

All First Class, Five Star and Top Sirloin here as usual. You put alot of work into these Bad Ass Slots Dude!!

Bob...He picks up a HW and then throws it back down...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> FedEx....pickups....green gasser.....Tow Trucks and more...WOW-ZERS!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> All First Class, Five Star and Top Sirloin here as usual. You put alot of work into these Bad Ass Slots Dude!!
> 
> Bob...He picks up a HW and then throws it back down...zilla


All manner of creative speed at Hilltop's! :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

Love the stance. Sitting just right. Nice decal of the dog with the package


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words...
Here's one a customer sent over, in need of a repaint...










And in the meantime here's a rollback another customer was wanting...Used a US1 dumptruck, added a bed, nothing too serious. The chrome was worn, so we just stripped it, added some silver for a cleaner look. Made a cool looking hauler, IMO...










We shortend the bed up a bit, didn't want too much rear overhang...










But she'll still haul most T-Jets...RM


----------



## Hittman101

Nice!!! Wish I could find two grills for mine.. Keep up the awesome work!!!!


----------



## 65 COMET

real nice rolloff.your customs are great works of art.


----------



## bobhch

The Vette is going to be SWEET after it's Hilltop Re-Paint...Oh Yeah!

Neat idea on the Towing and Recovery truck Randy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
It looks great all detailed out. Fun, Fun, Fun!!

Bob...your COW looks bored...zilla


----------



## joegri

truck n trak r trik!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Painted it red... Ha!! I thought you were kidding last night!! That bed looks great on that body!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Why didn't TYCO think of that? Oh, I know why.. Cause _their_ cars wouldn't fit on it!! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

So cool.....Willys in evening wear. Always a classic. Just makes you wanna take her out for a spin.


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, you sure got it goin' on, Randy!
Beautiful projects! :thumbsup:
The scale is pretty good too!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Painted it red... Ha!! I thought you were kidding last night!! That bed looks great on that body!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Why didn't TYCO think of that? Oh, I know why.. Cause _their_ cars wouldn't fit on it!! :lol: :tongue:


A Tyco Slimmy Indy car might look neat on the back of a Team Indy Flatbed?

Bob...maybe a Tyco Miata?...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh SuWEET ! I just love that Rollback Hauler conversion :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thge boys finished up the AFX Vette...We made a few changes such as the hood scoop, swapped out the factory headers for some bigger tubes, also molded in a front spoiler for an upgrade. Also molded in the front bumper as it had some chrome wear... Aluminum wheels always adds a nice touch...










We kept the factory chute and bars, just added a cable...










The driver is in there, just hard to see. He's a little small, wish I had cut out the cockpit area and made it bigger with a larger driver, maybe the nexttime... Gonna let this one roll...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love that color combo! Super nice job on the bumper and spoiler too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

sweet conversion Hill. Awsome paint job.


----------



## Bill Hall

Poor lil feller! His head is no bigger than a tail light. Probably a good thing too. Any more brains and he wouldnt be climbing into that bitchen rocket ship! 

Another great automotive expression from the Hill. Agog as usual.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now thats how a Vette should look.

Nice deailing!!!


----------



## alpink

*sweet*

" _swing low
sweet chariot_"
:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Looking good RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Superb looking vette there HT crew!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

*Nice one RM, strong finish...*

Great color combo and use of stripes, wheels, errr basically everything!!! I recognize that driver too... He had a bit part in Thunderdome.



Bill Hall said:


> Poor lil feller! His head is no bigger than a tail light. .












... Don't hurt him... he's just a baby !


----------



## 60chevyjim

great job on the vette . cant wait to see what you do to the nova wagon


----------



## alpink

" who run Barter Town? "


----------



## Jisp

tjd241 said:


> ... Don't hurt him... he's just a baby !


That's a blast from the past! Classic line, thanks for the laugh. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!

The red Datsun didn't sell on the swap shop , so the boys went ahead and put her back together...










Got the posts glued back...










No bad considering the mileage...Has that raced look... Somebody else was stripping one, not sure what happened to it...RM


----------



## joegri

randy your 240 z has beautiful body lines and I,m pretty sure the chassis run good too so..i,d say keep that car and run the doors off it!!


----------



## bobhch

WOW!! Another ChEvRoLeT by Hilltop Engineering...

Looks Smooooooooooth and Wet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Datsun will come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow will be a Sunshiny day...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Can you see a pattern developing here??? Actually we're getting ready for the Snap-On Power Tour...Did one for you Ford guys...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That's one bad lookin Ford!!!

Any extras?? 2?


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh thats very pretty Mr Two-tone!

Some bodies just lend themselves to ones style.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice looking Ford Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:Hope the boys didn't get any cooties working on it! :tongue: :jest: :lol: Those chrome rims really do kick it up a notch!! I wish they came on every chassis!


----------



## XracerHO

The shop has been busy turning out GREAT builds: Snap-On Corvette & Ford plus really like your US1 Pure Hauler! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## TomH

that is a nice looking Ford. The hauler will follow closely behind the Ford on the power tour...just kidding.. plleease don't pile on Ford people.


----------



## TGM2054

HEY! I like those colors! Fairlane, the most under-rated car that Ford ever put out, and that's from a Chevy guy!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*I luv dem Fords !*

That's a Beautiful '66-'67 Fairlane- Randy :thumbsup:









BTW- the above 1:1 pic was taken at Beaver Springs Dragway, which is just 10miles away from me.

PS- RM, your Fairlane body looks slightly different than the old JL version....which looks a little more like a '66 Comet from the front. Yours Rock !


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I think I like the mid-late '60s Ford & Mercury styling the best from the that brand. Seems about 1964 or so with the Galaxie that Ford started to make some really sharp cars. Your quarter-miler here shows the lines real nice


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree Doba. The mid 60's through early 70's IMHO was the absolute best years styling-wise across the board (US cars) including AMC. Detroit was cooking those years!!


----------



## 65 COMET

real sweat build! Colors look great together.What is she turning in the quarter mile about a 6.78


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's nothing like having a car that you can sit on it's front fender without worrying about denting it! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
While I'm still a point A to point B type race fan, I could see these coming to a track near me, or you...










Did some minor modifications to the HW's body, added some sheet metal to the lower front end, closed up the rear side window, filled in the small air cleaner hole which needed to be relocated IMO, moved the front wells to accomodate a standard AFX chassis...










Need to send one out to KC for some of his modified bumpers, cages, and tricks...










I meant to drill the air cleaner hole back out before painting but forgot. Doh!!! Thanks for looking...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

They are real beauties, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice alterations & paint improvements to the HW round trackers. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

cowl induction then


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice pair of dirt trackers!!!:thumbsup:

Now in the Ford thing, I believe that the 64 Galaxie may be one of the best looking Ford products ever!!!


----------



## TGM2054

Nice Late Models! I was wondering how long before we saw these out of your shop. You had the same ideas as I did about the bodies, but, BLUE!!!! ?????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Should have used yellow maybe???  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know Randy, if you sold Ntx your Petty collection, you's almost have room for a nice routed bull ring... 

Those roundy round on the dirty ground racers look Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Way better than the die cast version!! And, you can do yellow on the next one. The air cleaner will only net you a few horses.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice *Dirt Trackers Randy :thumbsup: but they look too *clean 
BTW- so the Blue one is Tomy Inline powered, and the Orange one is Pancake 3 Gear powered(not 4 Gear ?)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Randy, one last comment on this pair. So these are Resin (modded)Copies of the HotWheels body ? At first I just thought you merely repainted the HW Body, but now I figure these are resin bodies with altered wheelbases....?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

These are right out of the shop R3, not enough track time to get dirty. The blue one is the HW's master, the orange is a GlasTech resin. Yes, the wheelbase has been altered to run a Standard AFX pancake snap in chassis, I moved the front wells back. Posts could be added for a TJet chassis. Get you one to dirty up!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, thanks for the reply, and details. Yep- I got me a couple myself, but was going to(heaven forbid) use a 4 Gear(I hate em) chassis to match the wheelbase -as is.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, the four gears are more for cruising or drag racing, IMO. I like the old AFX chassis much better. The Hot Wheels will work, just grind the wells out larger. You will have to grind the inside of the body and add some mounts. The Hot Wheels body will be a tight fit... Here's a resin mounted body with those resin mounts added...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Magnatraction chassis looks good under the wheel well corrected Round Tracker body & can't wait to see the older GM with the large hood ornament in the background, finished! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's an early 50's GM I fellow caster sent me. 










I shaved some of the chrome detailing, added a front roll pan, and naturally, a hood scoop for the street/strip. A couple of coats of primer will show where body work needs to be addressed... She had a few pin holes that will get filled....










A lot of times I'll fill the holes with a dab of thick primer, let it dry good to shrink into the holes. She's about ready to block sand... Also thinking about a color...RM


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

Nothing changing here...you are still cranking out Awesum Tons of slot cars!!

Your Snap On FoRd looks sHARP As all GEt oUT!!

The Two Modified Dirt Racers hit me right at home as I have found myself in a Dirt Track race car frenzy as of late in my builds...Way Cool Dude!!

Nice job on adding a front roll pan and hood scoop...

Bob...keep on building man...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one of the projects the boys have been working on...She's an old Racing Champion 40 Ford. The boys cut and sectioned the body, shortened her up a bit, to ride on a four gear chassis. We layed on a cream base to get get some ideas... Check out that advertising space!!! Stay Tuned...RM


----------



## alpink

I see a lot of potential there! sweet and smooth, as usual.
KUDOs


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got her out of the paint booth and settled down... Stayed with the cream base, added some maroon to the bottom end, with a touch of yellow flavoring...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now that's one bad shop truck!!!!!

Gotta pick up parts in style!!


----------



## alpink

wow, clean, sweet delivery van.
outta the park!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love it Randy!! Looks straight out of Hemmings (from your Grand Pappy's shop) :lol: Nice and clean!! I can't see the boys driving it though.. That looks more like the boss man's ride when he's talking to potential clients... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice RM...*

The red plays real well with the cream. Good tuck-under job on the wheels too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice RM...*

The red plays real well with the cream. Good tuck-under job on the wheels too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking shop truck Hilltop crew!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome delivery van , cool paint scheme! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

very intricate hilly nice job on the taillights man tyeyre tiny but i bet scman could light them up!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Wonderful car, Randy.
I just LOVE those phat-phendered panels!
You really brought out beauty of those curves!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Su-Weet '40 Ford Delivery ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Looks like it was just taken outta the package. Excellent color choice, red/cream with the red tinted windows, NICE


----------



## Hittman101

You did another awesome paint job!!!


----------



## Rocket45

Looks great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Got a good price break on these modifieds, so I had to take advantage of it...Here's one more running an AFX Magnatraction chassis...Special thanks to Snap-On and Budweiser for coming on board...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do I see a red, blue and yellow one in your future for lane colors?


----------



## XracerHO

Looking Good :thumbsup: & seeing the start of an IROC series with a blue, orange & now white, next car should be red! Just not another #29!    ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!! I forgot about Orange 29! Maybe make one 29X??


----------



## kcl

She looks good Randy. :thumbsup:
Could use some tubing in the back though,
just a thought

Kevin


----------



## bobhch

*Your modified racers Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Looks Cool Randy!!

I liked this body from the first time I saw it and picked one up from Honda in Indiana this past weekend.

Bob...Snap and Bud look greeeeeeeat on that white body...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a new project the boys have been working on.... I guess the last 2 door factory Chevelle wagons were made back in 65 maybe...but hey, this is fantasy land... Anyways, we took a 70, 4 door wagon, cut out a section and shortened it up for a 2 door cruiser...In the process we stretched the front door also...RM










And while I got ya, the boys built another US1 rollback...




























And just for giggles, thought I'd see how the Texaco tanker looked on back...


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Chevy wagon is sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The US1 platform is quite versatile, and looks great as a flat bed and tanker! I bet there's a wrecker just waiting to be tried too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Love the wagon. :thumbsup: Hope some extras ones come out of the shop. Hint Hint. Where did the boys find the tanker?

Dave


----------



## plymouth71

Dang It ya beat me to it. Well scratch the Texaco Tanker.... LoL JJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Right again Sltman, lots of possibilities with the US1...
Omega, the tank is from a Matchbox, I cast a few, but I think Matchbox re-released em again. I got an extra plastic tank if ya want it...Buy a Chevelle, get a free tank...what a deal!!! I'll send ya a PM...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

the chevelle and the tanker look cool !!
I would like 1 of the chevelle , I love wagons
I had a real 70 454 chevelle wagon I made into a phantom SS wagon


----------



## bobwoodly

Your paint and decal work is always amazing!


----------



## alpink

gotta have a two door wagon here too!


----------



## Bill Hall

Cows enjoying a day at the Super Speedway.... LMAO!

Got milk?


----------



## tjetsgrig

I need 2 wagons Randy! Gonna be enough available?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I need a pair of wagons!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Sweet wagon & we have not even seen it finished. Glasstech is going to be businees. US1 Texaco trucking looks good both ways & like all the chrome painted. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## partspig

Bill Hall said:


> Cows enjoying a day at the Super Speedway.... LMAO!
> 
> Got milk?


How right you are Bill! Wonder when we will see an Udder Cola hauler? :wave: pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Sorry P71...Looks like your poll was in favor of a Union 76, we can always use another gas truck...
PM's sent about the wagon guys, hope I caught everyone...
Udder Cola...I don't know, ain't that the other white milk??? RM


----------



## alpink

PM returned, sorta! LOL


----------



## 70ss

PM sent


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished her up in time for church this morning...Went with an old color packge we've used before...She'll go lower but for around town, better leave her as is...RM










We left the quarter windows rolled up on this one, but they could be let down...










Check out the factory dual exhaust...RM


----------



## Rocket45

That thing is sick as hell man! Great job!
Corey


----------



## Hittman101

SWEET!!! You've done it again!!!!! I really like this one..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful job!! Great color choice too!! I see lots of possibilities with this body, from panel wagon to grocery getter to an altered wheelbase 1/4 miler. With a little more creative license, you could probably push it to an extra cab el camino too! Awesome!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

classic!


----------



## XracerHO

Great work & finish on the Wagon - Classic Grocery Hot Rod! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow just think hiw fast you can get us some Pizza!!!!_

Sweet


----------



## Bill Hall

Surf Wagon!

In my favorite color too!


----------



## JordanZ870

MmmmmHmmmm! :thumbsup:

I am diggin' the green too, Randy!
Them for sale yet? 
I will always have a soft spot for
a slick wagon, especially *GREEN*!


----------



## joegri

i,m thinkin something in a woodgrain! n luggage racks too. just thinking out loud.


----------



## 60chevyjim

got the cars today... thanks !!! im gona paint the wagon gold with black SS stripes like the real 454 wagon I had..woohoo..:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow just think hiw fast you can get us some Pizza!!!!_
> 
> Sweet


Randy your Wagon is one fine chunck of American going to Church on Sunday Muscle!!

Pizza........Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Mushroom, Onions, Green Peppers, Black Olives, Pork, Beef, Itlian Sausage, Pepperoni, Canadian Bacon and Ham!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...thin crust or bust...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

I think I would be willing buy a pizza just to drive this cool custom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, the boys and I appreciate the good words!!!
Speaking of good, the good folks over at DHL needed something for an upcoming Easter parade...Thougt this might do the trick...How can you not like a yellow bonnet???




























I trimmed off the side chassis tabs, but the post and rear mount hold just fine...RM


----------



## alpink

the red windows with the red DHL accent this yellow beauty pefectly.


----------



## Rocket45

Looking good Randy!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Canary Yellow DHL delivery! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the parade mobile!! That yellow with red windows and decals really pops!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

great looking truck !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Pretty as a picture!
Diggen the running board contrast.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The running boards were the added touch, IMO. I cast those separate, easier to paint. Used some spray black primer with a couple coats of satin clear for a sheen, gives it that ArmorAll rub down look,  RM


----------



## partspig

Always the details that make your builds special, and verrrrrwy pretty too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## JordanZ870

You can back that screamin' yellow zinger right up into the hippyTreeHugger garage mate! 
It would look perfect in the far corner! I LOVE that truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

Definitely a special delivery! That color combo is da bomb!

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Been catching up your recent builds Randy - all top shelf as per usual :thumbsup:

Sidetracked last couple weeks with moving across town and working 12 overnights in a row :freak: lol such is life hey.


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

This Yellow has me in a transe as it is so smooth and goes perfect with your clear red & DHL choices!!

Bob... Big rear Chrome rims give it that NOT STOCK look...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
She is on the auction block for Sunday night if anyone feels so desired...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys did a little grilling over the weekend...
The body was sent over from Ol' 60'sJim









We added a front pan, hood scoop of course, shaved the chrome side trim, and added some of that west coast custom grill work...










We did leave some factory bling on the fender corners, rides on some Vincent wheels...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

great work it looks cool like that, great looking rims too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Another fine piece of craftsmen ship!! Never a dull moment around your shop..


----------



## XracerHO

Looks real good in red with low stance & hood ornament! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Red Hot Chili Pepper !


----------



## Rocket45

Very nice Randy!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hot Tamale!!! Yee ha! That sure came out nice Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Jim sent me a couple bodies to play with, but I'm saving them for when I have time and parts for "me cars".


----------



## kcl

I'm liken this one !
Very nice :thumbsup:


Kevin


----------



## JordanZ870

Sa-Lam!

Good color pick, Randy, and the understated
chrome sits real nice also.
It is either a Killer Tomato or a
beauty and a beast, all rolled into one!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cursed 40*

This 40 was cursed from the start I do believe...
After putting the color on, I was doing some sanding, went right through the red on the edge, got that touched up...Was putting on the purple, it leaked some overspray, had to sand that off...Putting on some clear, it fell in the floor, had to sand that out...sanded back through one of the color coats, had to spot that back in...After taking a macro pic, I see the decal ink has separted...just gonna let it ride...I've cussed enough!!! RM


----------



## GTPguy

To put this in perspective, the result from your worst detailing day is better than mine on my best day!


----------



## Bill Hall

(Somewhat belated)...

While I was drooling on the nifty running boards, I missed the frenched rear tail lights. Nice touch!


----------



## 60chevyjim

great job I like the paint !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, those colors go good together!! Are you clear coating between layers?? It does make clean up easier. Back tracking is a royal PITA, but if it can save a strip and repaint, it's worth it.. She looks great Randy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

OK, send here!
I'll deal with it severely!


----------



## JordanZ870

I have had those days, Randy, though never
with the same beautiful results. Your patience
outstrips my own. After a second gerf, I usually
set the offending piece aside and give a
nod to the slot-gods. "Read ya loud and clear."
Then I pick up something else!










This is a fantastic truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

great looking truck :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Sooo shiny... No gerf-age detected by the New England crew. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

That's it I quit, I'm not painting another thing. LOL
That paint look about a foot deep.
Beautiful truck Randy :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## 65 COMET

Another sweet paint and custom build from the HILL!!!


----------



## WesJY

DAAANNNNNGGGGG!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## TGM2054

WOW !!!! What can I say, the shine is unreal! Nice shop truck !!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

So who upended my tool box and sideswiped the drill press?


----------



## XracerHO

Great result on the Shop truck! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rocket45

Looks great Randy!!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> So who upended my tool box and sideswiped the drill press?


No doubt Bill has been back here to look at these cool truck pictures several times to notice the background...yeah what a mess....Doink, Bam, Boom...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bill Hall said:


> So who upended my tool box and sideswiped the drill press?


After replaying some surveillance footage, seems Asphalt (the shop dog) was on the trail of a squirel that snuck in during the late hours...
Thanks guys, appreciate the good words!!!
The boys wanted to do a poll and vote on which gasoline sponsor to use, but I reminded them that I had the deciding vote... 

Why not use the Shell colors, some of my favorites...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

sweet! Just box up the set and send it on over. The boys at the shop can't seem to find the time to finish build our roll back. 


Rob


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great Shell truck & Awesome cargo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rocket45

Looks great!!


----------



## joegri

really cool rigs comming out of the hilltop.but what always catches my eye is the trak!! superitive job on that. that is where i,m sure you get lots of enjoyment takin a hot lap with a custom that just came out of the shop:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
The boys have been out of their comfort zone lately...lot of getting ready for spring, rebuilding the mower, slome light kitchen remoldeing, just a lot of real world stuff going on. We do have some projects we're working on, trying to squeeze in, so stay tuned...
In the meantime we did finish up another wagon, just a simple build with a cool shade of blue...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's purdy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't recall seeing the shop that empty though.  Hope things pick up soon.. We don't want the boys losing their touch!


----------



## 60chevyjim

the chevelle looks great , the nova wagon would look the same color


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This bad boy was shipped in for some P & B work... I try not to get involved with other custom builds, it's sometimes too much work. Although John did a great scratch build on this one... Biggest problem I was fearing was getting the glued in glass, out for painting. Would just make it easier...
After thinking about it for a week or so (actually been doing some other real world stuff), the boys were able to cut it out... 



We had to do some minor patchwork, nothing major. Next decision was a color, as if I had to do any thinking on that... Hope John likes yellow, it's my go to choice...Stay tuned...RM


----------



## alpink

that is awesome.
pouring some silicone rubber?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I spy with my little eye something blue... Looks like the boys are having fun with this project!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: All it needs now is a couple red stripes and some Jasper decals!!


----------



## LostDog44

Awsome looking wagaon


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry , no rubber on this one...thought it might be too fragile to take a chance with...
Jasper!!! red and black... Doh!!! why didn't I think of that... RM


----------



## Hittman101

Looking much better then I could imagined!! Little miss(Phyllis) was over whelmed with excitement when seeing it and couldn't wait to show Mama (Barbara aka Rcgirl) And yes Yellow is Awesome!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Earlier this week, the boys put the chassis underneath, to see how we were looking. We were able to work out a sponsor deal, so she's back in the booth getting trimmed out and detailed, then we'll put on the final parts...I like the way Johnny did the shoehangers, helps hide em. He added a running plate to hook up with the backscrew post. Also molded in a cockpit area for the canopy will rest on plus it also semi surrounds the engine, pretty dang cool ...RM


----------



## bobhch

This is building up to be one Super Cool Rail guys!!

It looks just right in Yellow and can't wait to see what happens to this next. 

Hilltop,

I hear you on the real world stuff getting in the way.
Took a vacation to California for a week and came back to Dandilions...aaaaaaaaaaaaah 
Not just a couple...oh dang it.

Man that Wagon in blue and the Shell truck look like lots of fun as well!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Hope to get slot car build time in this weekend...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

RM is doing such a Awesome job doing the painting!!!! Can't wait to see it all done.. I guess I will have to set up the drag track I traded for last month...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Heeeeeeeeeeere's Johnny!!!*

Got the colors and sponsors layed on and still didn't look right...Just too much of the side chassis showing...



Decided to add some burst panels for a cover up... Also added a driver... I like the way John rounded off the body hanger area. I broke the paint line at that area, thought it would give less attention to the pick up shoes... 




Also added some other go goodies to the rear...



Wanted to go with some taller rears but, when you put on taller tires, they tend to lift the shoes off the rails because of the see saw/pivot effect. Hope you like her Johnny, if not I'll buy it...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Randy, the boys hit it outa the park on the rail!!:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!! Over the top!!!  You two need to work together more often!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*speechless*


----------



## WesJY

HOLY [email protected]#$%^&*() ..... WOW. 


Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Conclusion to this build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I'll buy it!


----------



## 60chevyjim

it turned out great as allways !!.. I like the extra side panels too , great idea..
I was thinking about something like that , before I seen the last picture..
:thumbsup: if you want to use the bigger rear tires all you would have to do is reshape the pickup shoes to get them to touch the track.. some of those big AW dragster slicks with the lettering would look right at home on it ..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

WOWWWWZERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is one fine rail all ready to fly. Thanks for sharing, she may need to be shipped out East to pick up some ET's. I am sure that Comet65 or AlPink would be honored to get her some passes on the local rail site out east side.

There is an event coming up in October for sure.

Rob


----------



## Hittman101

Randy did a Awesome job finishing this project!!! I really like the burst panels and the wheelie bar!!! The paint is remarkable and I couldn't have wished for a better paint job.. 
In my book this little thing is priceless and one of a kind.. Randy I thank you again for such a amazing job!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Randy did a Awesome job finishing this project!!! I really like the burst panels and the wheelie bar!!! The paint is remarkable and I couldn't have wished for a better paint job..
> In my book this little thing is priceless and one of a kind.. Randy I thank you again for such a amazing job!!!!


why don't U 2 guys go into production on these w/ various colors & sponsors ??

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

real sweat custom build,from a master craftsman!!!


----------



## partspig

SWEET!!! Good Job Randy!! Hittman too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome finish (paint, driver, side panels), Randy to Hittman's dragster!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, for the good words!!!

Here's another from the US1 series...Decided to go with Gulf on this one...I left the bed longer, think the shorter one looks better, too much overhang...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I love all your Rollbacks Randy :thumbsup: But have one question, Where are those rear decks coming from ? I guess maybe you've started casting them ? What about the original ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks R3, yea I've been casting those. I cut off the top side portions of the dump and glue the bed to the bottom of the dump bed (the silver part). The rollback bed is from a diecast I reworked...RM


----------



## bobhch

A toe-ing we shall go, a toe-ing we shall go...

High ho the dairy-o a toe-ing we shall go!!

All you trucks are Toe-rific!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Great side marker light detail painting Dude!!...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Rollback looks Great & really like your idea of paint detailing the chrome! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Things have been slow at the shop, I've had the boys doing some real world, spring time stuff... Here's a project we been working on when we can find time... Since Aurora didn't do a 56, we thought we'd give it a try...







I bought a resin 56 from Ebay some time ago, can't remember who made it... It was copied after a diecast, so the proportions were off. Needed to widen the bumper for a better fit...



After getting the gap welded in, she's coming around...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nothing wrong with the Middle Child- '56 ...Sweet ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Randy are you going to cast any of the 56? That is Sweet looking!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh yeah!!! I like 56's as much as I like 55's!!! I do hope you're making babies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh yeah!!! I like 56's as much as I like 55's!!! I do hope you're making babies!!! :thumbsup:


I'm ready to adopt one!

-Paul


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

another builder that is Off the Hook !


Rob


----------



## bobhch

What a Project!!

Plenty of room to haul & look cool while doing it...

Bob...Got Groceries...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great project & grafting work! ..RL


----------



## RACE55

Looks good buddy...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slow work on the 56 with all the spring time chores needing to be done...
We got the front clip on as pictured... You can also see where we welded in the rear panel, filled in the sides and top ribs, and also sanded off the rear lid Nomad bars...



still doing some eyeballing...




front end is looking a hair too long, mainly becuase it was cast from a diecast, but I think it will match up close enough...




so we decided to shorten it one more time...Hopefully in the near future we'll get it back together...RM


----------



## kcl

Like that one :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yikes Randy - Your crew sure likes the Cutting Torch ! I woulda been happy with the long nose version- lol


----------



## 60chevyjim

it would make a great looking gasser with a tilt front with the motor on the stand and some fenderwell headers :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sooo close and yet so far!  It can only get even better, I guess. Them guys do like cutting stuff up, huh?? :thumbsup:

P.S. Jim says it best.. Tilt nose all the way!!


----------



## alpink

like that you are making it a panel


----------



## partspig

I agree with the direction your going Randy. The nose did remind me of Corporal Klinger's schnaaz!  Sgt pig..... quote "I see nothing. I hear nothing, I know nothing!"


----------



## 65 COMET

love the shortning of the nose.love to watch your builds.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
The boys finally got her welded back up... Not a big difference, but close enough for me. Didn't want to take too much off the side grill/bumper. The well line could be slanted back a little more, a grinder will do that... Think I'll just let it ride for now....RM


----------



## joegri

wait a minute i thought that this delivery was a 57?rando put it in a time machine and made a 56!! i,m thinkin light yellow and a flat black roof!! absolutely beautiful transformation. always diggin whats back at the shop.


----------



## Hittman101

OMG!! That is Awesome looking!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow RM, she came out real clean. Awsome. 

If you pop some put me in for a pair?:dude:


----------



## alpink

what Joe Pony said!


----------



## Bill Hall

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....yummy!

Delicous pies.


----------



## 65 COMET

that body shop does some awesome work!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

No kidding they do awesome work!! Give the boys another raise RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And some overtime too!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again guys!!!
Finally got some Model Master's Italian Red squirted on this bad boy... Used some bare metal foil for the grill work and some black tinted glass... To bring her up to date, we added some tinted parking lights lenz...



Used some Hot Wheels 5 spokes for showboating...





And for you baby mooners or is that boomers???  ...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

SuWEET ! :thumbsup: And IMHO- it looks better with the smaller wheels and baby moons.... my .02¢


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That is Sweeeeeet!! Vote #2 for the moons!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Ralph and Joe +1*

Moon'em ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

great work it looks more real looking with the moons on it


----------



## Hittman101

Phyllis says its cute!! I think its sharp myself!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

60chevyjim said:


> great work it looks more real looking with the moons on it


What he said!!!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great finish to the build - vote Boomers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Mooners seems to be the choice of champions!!! 
I do agree with ya, the 5 spokes are a little big, they just filled out the wells. I do like seeing more meat on a tire myself... Do the tradtional chrome wheels have a chance??? Also know by today's standards, the body needs to be a lot lower, but I was using the AFX standard mount on this one...It is what it is, LOL. Thanks again...RM


----------



## Hittman101

Still look Sharp to me!! and Phyllis still says its Cute!!!! Randy


----------



## Omega

Looks great. Question, What do you use to fill in the side windows?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, IMHO, the plain ol' Chrome Reverse wheels look pretty good(and very period correct) on this too :thumbsup:
And I concur, I'm old school, so give me more tire meat and less wheel diameter- which really looks WRONG on older cars, just MY .02¢ as usual, keep the change


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like the chrome revers wheels on it too !!
I have several sets of real full size ones in my collection.
my real 55 chevy convertible project has chrome reverse rims and wide whitewalls..
I really like sedan deliverys and wagons !!


----------



## 65 COMET

sweet job on the whole car! Personaly I think the moons look cool.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

I like the stance and the tires as well. Gotta agree with the others, like a little more tire meat and less wheel diameter!

Some of the stuff I see today looks like chromed Connestoga wagon wheels. Also still old school, would love to have my old 67 Chevelle back with the Gabrial Hi-Jackers and the M-50's and Crager 10" deep dish wheels. And 15" wheels were plenty big enough back then!


----------



## Bill Hall

Wheels are wheels. I would tend to agree it's more of a stance thing related to the original AFX rake. :freak: 

A great conversion of an over looked model year in our hobby. The middle child gets some love. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Omega said:


> Looks great. Question, What do you use to fill in the side windows?


 This body was a resin from Bruce, he had used some plastic plates on the inside before casting it. I mixed up some resin and filled the indention on this one, same has the side fin area and roof lines. Resin is consistancy is about like milk, so it will flow and level to some extent before it hardens up.
You can also use automotive bondo or JB Weld. Glue in a back plate behind your wagon windows, then add either of the above or resin. You could try the model putty, you just need a strong back plate and be careful sanding, just not as strong. Sand and refinish. Be sure and scuff all surfaces, even the back plate, for strength and support. The scuffing gives your material something to hold on to...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ahh Bruce. Boy I miss him. 

I did obtain a large supply of the last of his bodies RM, maybe there's some you want??? It was the last of his stock. I think there's a tilt nose 55 in there, along with 100 plus other models lol. Kinda hurts looking at all of them lol!!!!

Let me know if there was anything specific. I think there an Allison copy in there too.



Bruce did em all!!!!!


----------



## Omega

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This body was a resin from Bruce, he had used some plastic plates on the inside before casting it. I mixed up some resin and filled the indention on this one, same has the side fin area and roof lines. Resin is consistancy is about like milk, so it will flow and level to some extent before it hardens up.
> You can also use automotive bondo or JB Weld. Glue in a back plate behind your wagon windows, then add either of the above or resin. You could try the model putty, you just need a strong back plate and be careful sanding, just not as strong. Sand and refinish. Be sure and scuff all surfaces, even the back plate, for strength and support. The scuffing gives your material something to hold on to...RM


Thank you very much. That is just what I was looking for. BTW, did you ever get a chance to look at the corgi Monkee mobile I sent you?

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir, I still got it...just too many spring activities going on. I was trying to decide whether to shorten/move the wheel wells or to keep/use the exhaust ports... I try to make my stuff user friendly... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> The boys have been out of their comfort zone lately...lot of getting ready for spring, rebuilding the mower, slome light kitchen remoldeing, just a lot of real world stuff going on. We do have some projects we're working on, trying to squeeze in, so stay tuned...
> In the meantime we did finish up another wagon, just a simple build with a cool shade of blue...RM


I wanted to revisit this Wild Wagon. So simple but so mean looking. 

What body work Randy :dude:


----------



## bobhch

I really dig this 56 Red Wagon with the filled in rear windows!!

Bob...lover of lil' red wagons...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys and thanks J65 for the revisit...
Whlie the boys and I are not Can Am fanatics, one of my guys saw a toy slotcar on Ebay, so we thought we'd attempt one. As you can guess, the colors were the deciding factor...Now for some finish detailing...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

When I find a body I like, I get a little carried away with builds...my appologies...


----------



## alpink

perfect build


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

OK thats just cool!!! Hard for me to admit......because after all it is a Chevy!

In all seriousness, great looking car, super fabrication on this build!


----------



## XracerHO

Was waiting for the large hood ornamented body to appear! Great looking Wagon for the quarter mile! :thumbsup::thumbsup:..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome RM!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Good looking rides you have there.

Look forward to the CanAm finish.



Rob


----------



## kcl

I knew it!! I knew you couldn't leave well enough alone.
Very pretty car Randy :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

One bad a$$ Dragin Wagon/ Delivery Wagon


----------



## tomhocars

You know I have a real 55 nomad,but i'd like to have a real 56 like this one.Great job RM












Hilltop Raceway said:


> When I find a body I like, I get a little carried away with builds...my appologies...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ooooooh....that white '56 Delivery is SuWEET ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

Wow awsome builds !!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words!!!

Almost finished up with the Shell Can Am Porsche...headlights are on back order... I really like the color package on this one, but that's just me...





Did a little early morning testing...



We done a wheel/tire swap to see how the Goodyears would work. Don't think Firestone will be too happy, so I will have to change out the tires. You be the judge on the wheels...Thanks for looking, RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

She is welcome at my house with either or both sets of tires. Great looking ride.


Rob


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Porsche & prefer silver rims! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

yea the silver mini lites look better on it.. nice paint and detail work on it.


----------



## Hittman101

I think both sets of rims looks nice..


----------



## Greg W

You did an awesome job, I think the silver looks good on the shelf but the black looks like it going faster!!! LOL


----------



## DonSchenck

I prefer the black. Sinister, fast, killer.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't matter to me, as long as they're round!  She came out great RM!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Here's another favorite body style we picked up along the way, can't remember where I got it...



If you look close you can see we've added some plastic to the front and rear wells (looks like a pencil line), smoothed off the top, added the scoop to fill in the hood hole, may have been running injector stacks at one time, will probably put this one on the street... We done some intense grinding to lower it as about as low as possible, with out chassis modifications...



We went with a grey coat, then a thin brown coat to aid in the body work...stay tuned...RM
PS...J65, the boys will be on vacation next week, no raise included at this point...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Not for nothing RM, but I would call that baby done. Nice ratty look to it. Maybe a decal here or there. I like the unrestored look bro. 

P.S. those guys deserve a raise there boss!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Mmmmmm......'33 Willys :thumbsup: such a cool car and ahead of it's decade, with the headlights (somewhat)embedded in the fenders, instead of atop the fenders like most other cars of that decade. Too bad you added the hood ornament, you could have painted her White and made a nice "Ohio" George Gasser


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A good Dremel will take care of that... The Malco Gasser actually had a shark fin like scoop on it, the car was light blue in color for the most part...RM

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=malc...213&start=0&ndsp=39&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:159


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*'33 Willys*

Randy, yep- you're absolutely Right ! :thumbsup:
My mind ain't what it used to be. But I do remember I had the AMT 1/25 scale model of it back in the early 70's....




Hilltop Raceway said:


> A good Dremel will take care of that... The Malco Gasser actually had a shark fin like scoop on it, the car was light blue in color for the most part...RM
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=malc...213&start=0&ndsp=39&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:159


----------



## kiwidave

Some great builds RM. The 33 Willys sits real nice! Will make a great looking race car!!


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

I dig all the casting work that went into making this Crane Cams 56...Sweet Dude!!

Your Porsche is incredibly Sleek and Racy...Dig It.
Black rims make it look fast like some of the others said...

Maybe some Yellows? ~~~ ...naw black looks just right.
You did a this 917 justice baby!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now a 33 Willys....shut the back door...Oh boy!!

Bob...:woohoo:Look more Race cars from the Hill:woohoo:...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys made it back from vacation... This one was about finished before we left, just needed a little detailing...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That looks sharp!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Did any of the boys at least get a little sun? I figured they'd have a tan after a week or two off..  :lol:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Wonder how much fuel will be for getting the weekly groceries with this little bad boy. Nice Ride !


Rob


----------



## bobhch

I want to go and get a 1/1 station wagon like this and do it up EXACTLY like this.....Oooooooooooooooooooooooh Man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This wagon is Super Cool Randy!!

Bob...CHEVROLET...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

You sure will have low ET getting the groceries with this wagon! Great looking Wagon! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Mingia that's sweet


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

What chassis is it on?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
BO, If you gotta worry about gas, I wouldn't suggest buying anyway... Costs money to have fun going to the store...
Jonny...It's running an AW four gear, wheels moved in...RM


----------



## partspig

NICE!! Wagoon!! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Speaking of wagons, here's a 57 we're converting. You could use bondo, JB, or make up some goop for you goopers. I mixed up some resin for this one, has a good flow to it, kinda self leveling. As you can see we shaved the side and tailgate chrome, filled in the side Bel-Air and top rib area, then block sanded. She's about ready for primer and more sanding... The 33 is still coming along also...





We also finished up one more Delivery...Just couldn't say no, plus I get a great discount from GlasTech...RM


----------



## partspig

Hmmmm, absolutely delicious!! Looks like Randy is on a wagoon (pronounced - wag-goon :-O ) streak! From back in the day, had a friend that pronounced wagon that way. He just couldn't get it right. But in the end, he had everybody saying it that way!! LOL! It's all good!! pig


----------



## bobhch

partspig said:


> Hmmmm, absolutely delicious!! Looks like Randy is on a wagoon (pronounced - wag-goon :-O ) streak! From back in the day, had a friend that pronounced wagon that way. He just couldn't get it right. But in the end, he had everybody saying it that way!! LOL! It's all good!! pig


:lol:

Great Looking Wagoons Hilly!!

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Time for some serious stuff...The boys finished up the 33, street legal I might add, just a little something for the redlight racer... Running a Tjet chassis with some Vincents with silicone rubbers, "don't leave home without em". 



I thought about cutting out the back and side glass, but the orginal was so thick on the inside, thought I might make a bigger mess. 


Also tried out a custom decal for the grill, might need to take out a bar or two. Need to find somebody to print it out in silver??? I'm likin' this bad boy...RM


----------



## vickers83

Outstanding!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rocket45

Nice!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! That looks awesome!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have you tried printing on BMF yet? This might be a really good candidate for it. I think you might need to make the lines a little bolder though so they show up. 

Bummer on the side and black glass. I woulda opened them up, but I like headaches like that.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That was a grill image I found, had to give it a test run... I think I need to take out every other bar, looked great till I shrunk it down...maybe print in light grey... Haven't tried the BMF, not sure the ink would even stay on...May be worth a try...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...JTdUcXoMLbh4AOXloCoCA&ved=0CDYQ9QEwAg&dur=951


----------



## pshoe64

Maybe place the BMF on the grill area and then the decal over the foil? Don't know if that would stick well or not.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

That might work too.. Good thinking Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The BMF idea might work except for one thing, that stuff don't slide, so adjusting would get sticky. And I'm guessing if you tried printing on the BMF, you would rub off the ink smoothing it out. Clearing it might dull it...jus thinking out loud here...
The boys in the graphic department did work with what we had a little. We took out every other bar, and added some silver in between...
The car on the left is on white paper, the right is on clear. So you deal with the white edge trying to show or the transparency effect. These are in Macro, so going around the track, who could tell...
And you could always go the old dragstrip look using 3 vent holes or use as advertising space, Doh!!!...
Now if I can figure out how to reverse the black and silver colors, it might work better...RM


----------



## WesJY

Looks GOOD!!

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

Looks like a fine pin-striped suit! I like it!!!!

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Good Looking 33's :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think they look fine RM. If you're printing black only, try inverting the colors. You might have to cut the edges yourself so save your template, or erase the unwanted parts in P shop.


----------



## Rocket45

I like them a lot!


----------



## bobhch

Rocket45 said:


> I like them a lot!


What Rocket45 said...a lot!

Bob...I smell burning rubber...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

The wagon, delivery & all the 33 Willys look Great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
The boys thought it was time for a few stickers...You be the judge...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Stickers is good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I should have my first one of these lit up by Sunday.... if the heat cools off a little.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Stickers is good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I should have my first one of these lit up by Sunday.... if the heat cools off a little.


I read this real quick like and thought it was Jerrys post at first....hahahahahahahaha :lol:

Quick Trip is looking gOOd!!

Bob...Ice, Ice Baby...to cold, to cold...Ice, Ice Baby...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

SOOOOOOO< Clean, looks very light and Fast.


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And for you Rat Rodders... How's about a black satin finish...






And while I got ya, here's an old favorite of mine... I replaced the nose on the Lakester body, just a different look... need to get her in the paint booth...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer outta control! hahahahaha!

The finish on your new Willys castings is remakable. One could forget about paint run them as is. 

Love the open grill mod. Seeing a Lakester speedster version with shortened glass and a carapace. 

Inspiring as always.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

<<<<<<<<I am shaking my head at your cars. Always BEAUTIIIIFULLLLL.

Thanks for sharing.


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Daaaaaang!! Semi gloss looks good too!! She needs wide whites and red wheels though..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> She needs wide whites and red wheels though..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I actually thought about that, will have to check the stock room...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This one was a little too far gone...We tried some of that "AS SEEN ON TV" wax, just wouldn't do the trick...RM


----------



## XracerHO

OMG! You went Rusty Buck on the Wrecker! Quick Trip, Black Satin, Lakester modification & abused tow truck (even a broken windshield) look GREAT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
All the stuff on TV never works as well, at home!..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Well...at least the wheels still Look like NEW !


----------



## slotcarman12078

And to think... That truck was Bud's pride and joy at one time. Looks pretty bad there Randy, but in a good kinda way!! (unless you're Bud, of course)


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Called it well there SCM, however that was Bud's pride and joy. It is now driven by Bud the Third. He is only doing it because he is not able to find work other than driving Buds Wrecker. The new trucks are with Bud and Bud II.


Rob


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like it !! looks cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Been tying up some loose ends...Finished up a 57 Delivery...stayed with the no chrome look, just added a little detailing with some factory glass...





Did you notice the open headers??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh my!! Now that's not yellow!!  A fitting color for a slick panel!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super G Man

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Been tying up some loose ends...Finished up a 57 Delivery...stayed with the no chrome look, just added a little detailing with some factory glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the open headers??? RM


Tinted windows are a nice touch for it. Outstanding!


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

Way to spread the rust around on that truck! 
Looks like something that they would use in a Mad Max film.

Your 57 looks like dipped candy....Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!
The work you did to remove and smooth was well worth all the work you put into this!!

Bob...got posi...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

Er....Where, are the door handles ???? :freak:

had 2 rag ya's ... THAT car ROCKS!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

It opens with a remote Bubba.. Love them both Hill....


----------



## slotcarman12078

The door handles were shaved and the doors open with solenoids Pete. I'd tell you where the magnet applied switches were, but then Randy would have to move them for security reasons.  A buddy of mine owned a body shop back in the day, and shaved the door handles off. The switches were hidden behind the glass, and a quick swipe with a magnet in the right spots was all it took to open the doors.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, you need to get out more Bub... I hope you know where the gas neck/door was located on these models... RM
P.S. ragging is always accepted


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, you need to get out more Bub... I hope you know where the gas neck/door was located on these models... RM
> P.S. ragging is always accepted


LOL... OK!!! didn't think about those remote hydraulic pump kits...
they "Swing" up/forward 2,// or "Suicide-Style" ????

Bubba :thumbsup:
gas cap, flip open that chrome strip just under the driver's side (??) tail light...
been awhile. LOL.... try finding it, on some Ferrari's :-O


----------



## XracerHO

Slick understated 57 Delivery! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

Bubba 123 said:


> Er....Where, are the door handles ???? :freak:
> 
> had 2 rag ya's ... THAT car ROCKS!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


It's "tricked out". The door release (handle) is under the rocker panel. :grin:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As Sltman showed these babies can be painted, his Pink Panther was orginally black... Here's a couple the boys were messing around with... The one on the left was a light blue squirted with some Duplicolor Intense Blue Pearl, a Chrysler color. The one on the right is a molded color from GlasTech. This is only a suggestion for painting as opinions may vary!!! After a little flash removal, I gave em a gooooood SoftScrub bath with a toothbrush, then a couple coats of Duplicolor Adhesion Promotor, then a couple coats of paint or clear if you stay with the molded color. After that dries, scuff your body with some 1500 or 2000 where your decals will lay. Apply your deacls and let dry. Then come back with some more clear. Hope this helps, but if you have your own technique that works/your happy with, by all means stay with it...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, that "Beast of the East" looks Fab in that Color :thumbsup: I'm just surprised you don't open up the back windows


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Randy, that "Beast of the East" looks Fab in that Color :thumbsup: I'm just surprised you don't open up the back windows


It's just more work R3... Requires a lot of inside grinding to get it down and make the window frame look right...I'm jus lazy...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

I really like the 2 blue ones you just finished they look great.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:..
cutting the windows out ((what ralpf said))
is not really that much work I cut the windows out on one of them 
I got from you .. you just have to grind it with a dremmel on the inside first.
I hold it up to a light to check how much more I can grind out. then used the xacto to finish it.. I cut the scoop off and put a hole in the hood on this one for the engine too ..


----------



## bobhch

Blue by You TIMES 2 =  

Anything that says BEAST is A O.K. in Zilla Land!!

Bob...really am Diggin' this pair of rods...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

60chevyjim said:


> I cut the scoop off and put a hole in the hood on this one for the engine too ..


And the boys worked so hard putting that scoop on there...
Just kidding, that's why they make different flavors...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And one more on the auction block...
Sorry R3, one of these days I'll cut out the back window. I'm usually going forward anyways... RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, this Red one looks absolutely Stunning :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
But, it would have looked PERFECT- with THREE more windows cut out 
If Slotcarman & 60chevyjim can do it- so can YOU !


----------



## alpink

drag cars don't need side or back windows. LOL. NICE


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's not an easy task, like removing flash on these Ralph. The resin is fairly thick even where the glass should be. I don't know how Jim took his out, but I milled mine out by hand with an end mill. What's the paint 411 Randy? Almost looks like candy red over a gold base...


----------



## 60chevyjim

randy the candy red one is awesome looking :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , 
ralph#3 these willys bodys are fiberglass drag bodys ..
not steel street cars LOL :tongue:, 
joe slotcarman read my post #4387
how I took out the rear winders


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Quit ya crying R3 and check this out!!!  Rained here today so the boys had some downtime...
That'd be my go to color Sltman... Duplicolor Toreador Red Met BFM0344 over a resin molded dark red base. I used my Adhesion Promotor again, then spray canned her... then the decals and yada yada yada, same old story...RM
P.S. R3, I got some extra bodies if ya wanna cut your own windows out... $$$


----------



## slotcarman12078

Duh.. It was right there and didn't even look!! Sorry Jim!  That's probably a much better method because it leaves a thinner amount of resin around the window openings so the glass sits better in the body.


----------



## XracerHO

The Candy Apple Red Willys is Bad to the Bone!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Good Start*

One window down, two more to Go ! 
BTW- my 1:1 '98 Ford Contour is that same color ! Toreador Red 
And Randy, I'd be happy to cut those windows out if I had one of those Willys, 'cept I've already blown my monthly toy Allowance....and maybe more if I win another fleabay auction tomorrow nite 


Hilltop Raceway said:


> Quit ya crying R3 and check this out!!!  Rained here today so the boys had some downtime...
> That'd be my go to color Sltman... Duplicolor Toreador Red Met BFM0344 over a resin molded dark red base. I used my Adhesion Promotor again, then spray canned her... then the decals and yada yada yada, same old story...RM
> P.S. R3, I got some extra bodies if ya wanna cut your own windows out... $$$


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> One window down, two more to Go !


Check it out R3, can you see the Pepsi machine through the side windows??? While we had the body off the frame, we done some inside grinding also. I use to think I liked the 41 best, but this 33 is growing on me...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Good Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Now paint it- and send it to ME to examine your work


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice work randy , I like how it sits now


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

60chevyjim said:


> nice work randy , I like how it sits now


Thanks, I thought I'd Magnatize one...it's sitting on a Magnatraction chassis, had to cut the side handles off of course... A Mega G or others chassis should work also with a little engineering...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got some orange squirted on top of a white base...Hoping to get a new sponsor deal finalized today and some detail work. stay tuned...
Sorry R3, you'll just have to take my word for it...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Got some orange squirted on top of a white base...Hoping to get a new sponsor deal finalized today and some detail work. stay tuned...
> Sorry R3, you'll just have to take my word for it...RM


"VOLS" (??) :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Creamsicle!!!! I'll take two please, and make sure they don't melt in the mail!! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like the way you think Bub...A big UT Orange would look good on the door, but that's not it, maybe next time...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh yeah!

I like it better slinked down. Having the windows opened up adds great detail too. I got another tube frame in mind for mine Randy. Sorta like my recent black 41 tilt nose.....which needs a running mate. Your 33 is the perfect candidate.

Thanx for always going the extra mile and making them available to the masses!


----------



## sidejobjon

Thanx for always going the extra mile and making them available to the masses![/QUOTE]

May not be the place for this but i am wishing. I hope some day we can get Bill to, make a limited run for the masses LOL
SJJ


----------



## cwbam

George Thorogood time?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvYpEUZ7JHw


----------



## Bill Hall

sidejobjon said:


> Thanx for always going the extra mile and making them available to the masses!


May not be the place for this but i am wishing. I hope some day we can get Bill to, make a limited run for the masses LOL
SJJ[/QUOTE]

Naw, Like a 60's pop group. I'm a one hit wonder at best. I'm lucky to get anything done at the rate that I do produce. First butterfly or puppy that goes by and I'm distracted! :freak:


----------



## pshoe64

Bill Hall said:


> First butterfly or puppy that goes by and I'm distracted! :freak:


SQUIRREL!!!!

Sorry, couldn't pass it up. I have the same problem.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Looks ripe for some HOOTERS logos if ya ask me . . .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TM frowns on Hooters for some reason, why I don't know...
Want to thank RHS for coming on board with this build...



We used some Vincents wheels on a Magnatraction chassis. Some old school orange tint glass seemed to add to the touch. Gotta admit, it does look better with the windows cut out...



Added bars from an AW ProStock with some laundry hanging on the back...



Sunday, Sunday, Sundaaaaay!!!! RM


----------



## alpink

has that got a Chevy Big Block?


----------



## 60chevyjim

looks good randy !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! She does look sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Hooters would have made us happy...  :

Funny thought... The last time I was in a Hooters, I just happened to be in Nashville with the TM, and we had a blast. Man how times flies.. That was in August of '97!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!! She does look sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Hooters would have made us happy...  :
> 
> Funny thought... The last time I was in a Hooters, I just happened to be in Nashville with the TM, and we had a blast. Man how times flies.. That was in August of '97!


If I had a private jet I'd Woooooooooooooosh over to pick up you and your TM for some Hooters. Used to have a Hooters here but, it got closed...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Last time I was at a Hooters was with Honda and the gang in Indiana before the slot car show.

Hilltop this Bad Boy is Full of Cool Paint and Details that make it a Show Winner!!

Bob...Hooters take me away...zilla


----------



## sidejobjon

Randy,
Great work you don't see cars like this at car shows. You do have that strip down.
295 pages of greatness
SJJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

One Sweet Willy's with great detail!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Nice color combination here. Looks like you could stick your hand in the orange and it would still be liquid! Sweet looking coupe.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a couple of 53 Chevy Delivery's you guys might like... These are running Tjet chassis. Hopefully some those Dash chassis will soon be ready... Love that advertising space... Dang it, the boys left off the hood scoop...  RM


----------



## tomhocars

bobhch said:


> If I had a private jet I'd Woooooooooooooosh over to pick up you and your TM for some Hooters. Used to have a Hooters here but, it got closed...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Last time I was at a Hooters was with Honda and the gang in Indiana before the slot car show.
> 
> Hilltop this Bad Boy is Full of Cool Paint and Details that make it a Show Winner!!
> 
> Bob...Hooters take me away...zilla


Yeah Zilla.That was a crowd that night.


----------



## 60chevyjim

randy count me in for some of them 53 sedan delivery bodys..
greg gipe used to make them years ago .. I still have some from him..


----------



## rodstrguy

Ditto what 60chevyjim said... Your killing me with these way cool builds...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me too!! I'm dyin' here!! I haven't recovered myself! :freak: I know I'll want at least a couple black ones!!


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> Yeah Zilla.That was a crowd that night.


I've heard rumor that Hooters has a NEW LOGO and need to find some decals of the new Logo....must....find....must...find....

They would look very nice on one of these 53 Delivery Wagons and a 56 too!
Oooooh and on the shirts of the Hooters Waitress also!



Going now to Google the Hooters new logo to see what it looks like.

Great casting work Hillthop man!!

Bob...Illinois is a fun place to slot car around...zilla


----------



## 65 COMET

Them 53's look really awesome.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's what the boys have been wrenching on...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool - always like the Skoal Bandit!


----------



## alpink

the chrome wheels really do that paint justice.
me likey Skoal Bandit too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

No kidding about the chrome wheels! WOW that's sharp!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

OK, Why does the bandit have a tail? :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

vickers83 said:


> OK, Why does the bandit have a tail? :wave:


 Vickers, thats a Push Bar. All the serious Drag cars and Salt Flats/Dry Lake Racers have them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vickers83 said:


> OK, Why does the bandit have a tail? :wave:


It's got a mean rat engine up front...
I had thought about it, then saw the chromes on V83's black one, had to do it...
Thanks guys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking 53 Delivery's & Salt Lake Racer! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Man I love that green metallic paint. If you do not mond me asking what brand paint did you use?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That would be some Duplicolor Dark Jade (M) DSFM165. That's an old number. They went through and changed em last year, but you should be able to find it/cross it. I'll try to find it if I go by Autozone... I'm just not good with change... RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Jade Green*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> That would be some Duplicolor Dark Jade (M) DSFM165. That's an old number. They went through and changed em last year, but you should be able to find it/cross it. I'll try to find it if I go by Autozone... I'm just not good with change... RM


 I used that EXACT Same Color on two of my builds as well :thumbsup: And I hate change too, and Duplicolor changed their whole line-up and can sizes too in the past year, me not likey, as they dropped 100 old colors, and don't stock/display hardly any now 
And I'd like to know - WHERE all the OLD Stock(of colors and cans) went to - it seemed to all disappear ?!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I used to work for toyota dealership in parts a couple years back. And the EPA makes you jump through a lot of hoops to be able to ship and recieve paint in spray cans. So this is probably why you do not see any of it available. Just a thought on why the paint dried up (pun intended).


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The paint is still available, just not sure about that exact color...Pep Boys, Autozone, Advanced Auto parts carry it. It's actually cheaper through Jegs if you know what color you want...RM


http://www.jegs.com/p/Duplicolor/Duplicolor-Perfect-Match-Touch-Up-Paint/1528541/10002/-1


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Cool deal I willbe hetting me sum of dat!! It should look good on my LM's. 

I like that diecast drag racing set. I wish I had that as a kid it would have maybe settled some of the "You won? No way I won!!" arguments. Between my brothers & I plus other kids.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Shorty*

The boys have been doing a little grilling... After laying on some BMF, I added a touch of black on the edge of the red one...



We made the bed just a little shorter to run a Magnatraction chassis...



dropped in a toneau cover made from an old CD case, has a nice texture to it...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

the trucks look great , like the hood too :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks 60J...this was the Hot Wheels Blazer they came out with, just done some surgery on it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those look great Randy!! I like the red one!! Thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, those Chevy Truck conversions look Super Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooooooooh I LOVE the looks of these 2 Pickups!!

You do great work Randy.

Bob...So Smooth...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking P/U's! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Well, it was time for some new tires...Went down to the Goodyear place this morning...Decided on some white letters for a change...RM


----------



## pshoe64

I love those 1/4 mile grocery-getters. Is that a '60 Ford hiding in the back?
Cool Stuff!

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Right you are P64...That is a very rare 60' 2 door hardtop wagon, at least that's what I was told... RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

the wagons look great !! the 60 ford would make a cool sedan delivery with the b post moved folward. you know me and wagons..


----------



## njbumper

Thats a NICE LOOKING wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Wagons: Four gear & T-jet, WOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

The hits keep coming! Great builds RM.


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooooooh that looks sooooooo right with those Chrome SLOTS!!

Bz


----------



## joegri

man that black pick-up looks nice.diggin the hood! guess i,ll have to get a 4gear chassis together for the wagon that i have sittin in a box. the rwl tires look very realistic! time to go to the grocery store!:thumbsup: lookin good hilly.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Not a lot going on, just working on a few 33's... Gotta love a Willys!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Greg Gipe makes that 60 Ford Panel Jim, or at least he used to. Great looking bunch RM!! Sorry for being behind on my payment.. You still holding those 53 panels for me?


----------



## bobhch

OOOOGAAAA.....OOOOGAAAA....



Bob...I'm an Umpa Lumpa...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

They look like candy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a couple of 60's Ford Wagons the boys have been tinkering with...We cut these down to fit a Tjet chassis. They should work great on the new Dash chassis which have the wider rear wheels...Sure could use one for testing...You hear me Tom??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh I like!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Wagons! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

them ferds look good !!


----------



## aurora1

*Fords*

Randy, the Fords look great. Put me down for one if you make some..


----------



## DonSchenck

I MUST know where to get those '53 Chevy Deliveries! Please do tell. Thanks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

PM's sent to A1 & Don... Thanks, RM


----------



## DonSchenck

And a reply has been sent.

And a good day to you, sir.


----------



## aurora1

PM returned.


----------



## chappy2

Randy thank you the Ford wagon is sweet, You got me hooked.
Rob


----------



## SplitPoster

Love those wagons - I'd take the green one. A really good looking family truckster. You got snow tires for that thing? Looking ahead....


----------



## videojimmy

sweet... remember when kids were allowed to ride in the back of station wagons? 
How on earth did we ever survive? LOL!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

videojimmy said:


> sweet... remember when kids were allowed to ride in the back of station wagons?
> How on earth did we ever survive? LOL!


Hell yes! We had a Black 67 Chevy Wagon with a 396 & 3 on the tree! Sadly my folks sold it before I could drive it. 

Although I did drive it sitting on my Dad's lap a couple times. Another thing that would not fly nowadays.


----------



## win43

SWEET wagon


----------



## rodstrguy

Wagons look great, now who will be the one to push this thread to 300 pages of awesomeness...?


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're showing close to 300? I'm at page 224.... I show more posts per page because I hate clicking last page only to find there were posts on the previous and I have to back up..


----------



## rodstrguy

IE showing page 299.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

rodstrguy said:


> Wagons look great, now who will be the one to push this thread to 300 pages of awesomeness...?


Thanks bud...Each page has 15 posts, so after about 5 more posts it should hit 300 pages...WOW, maybe it's time to retire  I do want to say thanks for all the views and comments...RM
P.S. Is it too early to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving???


----------



## tjd241

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Is it too early to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving???


*NEVER ! ! *


----------



## slotcarman12078

I adjusted my HT settings to 20 per page. In fact, I think I had it set even higher, and lowered it down to 20 trying to get back on the same page with everyone else. I guess I was a bit off. :lol:

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## 65 COMET

Never to soon for a happy THANKSGIVING!


----------



## bobhch

Happy Thanksgiving :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I'm hungry...


----------



## WesJY

I'm hungry too....... 

Wes


----------



## alpink

300 pages on my screen


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats Wes on turning the page to 300...
The boys have been getting some leftover stuff ready for market...

These are running AW chassis...They scoot pretty good after swapping out the wheels and tires and a little adjusting...RM


----------



## bobhch

Another Car Show on the Hilltop!! 

These 3 are Old School Cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...go Smoke those tires boys...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a rare Texaco sponsored No.4 Lola Can Am the boys were able to obtain... Can't find out much information on it...RM


----------



## pshoe64

Did some research and all I could find was "you can trust your car to the man who wears the star". Sounds good to me.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another late season sponsor change...





And you just can't beat a good looking set of tires and rims for making a car look good, IMO...Even this old primered hot rod...RM


----------



## bobwoodly

The quality of your work (an photography) is always amazing.


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Ford RM! :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck

I *LOVE* that Ford! That a T-Jet??


----------



## 60chevyjim

I want one in real life size , for my everyday driver :thumbsup::thumbsup:
love flat paint chopped 49 50 fords !!
great looking slot !!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
DS...That's a four gear body
60C...that's actually a satin finish which gives a sheen to it...just thought it would protect the silver, plus a lot of street rods are running a sheen/satin/matt type finish...RM


----------



## videojimmy

God Randy, you turn out more cars than Detroit..
Only yours are better made. Lol!


----------



## joegri

always a fan of what come out of the hilltop.in this case it,s the beautiful wedge shape cars...very cool!and that 50 ford! congrates on the 300 mark.just a prime example of a great modeler/painter. hoping for 300 more!:thumbsup:thanx randy for posting some prime stuff!


----------



## alpink

#4500
cool Ford, even though it is a Ford!
LOL


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Ford & sponsor change! Agree: can't beat a good looking set of tires and rims for making a car look good - buying the Legend Cars for this reason too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

After seeing one of these Roadsters on another network, I had to have one!!! I opend a couple of cans of paint to get a color idea, I'm guessing it might be yellow, jus' guessing... If you guys like drag racing, check out the bodies from HCR. It's a new site he's working on, got some cool stuff. Hope I'm allowed to post the site, will just have to take my chances... RM
www.hairycanaryracing.com


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool stuff RM! Click the body types buttons guys. There's a bunch on there. I don't think there's any problem with the link. It's not your stuff for sale on that site. And you know you'd be getting a ton of requests to reveal the seller if you didn't post it...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a good looking drag body the boys picked up from the resindude...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

NICE!!! Just in time for Halloween. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

Tangerine Dream


----------



## sidejobjon

Randy,
Your Paint looks like Bill H plastic.Amazing
SJJ


----------



## 65 COMET

Thanks for the pics.Nice to see the guy's back from vacation.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Had to go with yellow!!!*

Thanks for the good words guys!!!
The boys finished up this cool Hairy Canary Roadster, had to go with yellow trimmed out with red... Was there any doubt about the color choice???  RM


----------



## DonSchenck

That is just SICK!


----------



## vickers83

Awesome job RM!


----------



## bobhch

videojimmy said:


> God Randy, you turn out more cars than Detroit..
> Only yours are better made. Lol!


Hahahahahahahah....you said it Jimmy.

Love that Yellow and Red and the BIG T!!

Bob...thanks for Sharon that link with us man ...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Outstanding work on both the Big T & Roadster! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's George Jr. for you Ohio George senior fans...Still working on rebuilding Sr.'s car. Ordered some stickers on line, guess you get what you pay for....
They were a little rough on the edge with some color leakage...



I was able to use a clear black overlay to clean up the edge... I'd say going down the strip, it'd be a blur anyways...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yep- I'm one of those Ohio George Fans.... btw- here's a pic of old George a couple of years ago, at a Gasser Re-Union at my local Beaver Springs Dragway here in central Pa.









George on right, and Beaver Bob (Track Owner) on left


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Luv dem 33's*

I hope you don't mind the Hi-Jack ? But here are some 33's from the Gasser Reunion, use them for inspiration 










































































And THAT was JUST The '33 Willys in attendance


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No problem R3...love them Gassers....RM


----------



## gonegonzo

R M ,

I've always admired your work . It's off the hook . 

Do you drag race the cars we see here or is modeling and painting your end of the hobby ?

Who makes the wheels on that you have on the yellow roadster ?

Do they run true enough to drag race or are they for cosmetic purposes only ?

keep them coming ,
Gonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Gonzo... Most of these are just painted up for display. I usually turn a few laps with em just to watch em go around the track and make sure they run. I've got my regulars I run if racing or getting together for fun. Sadly, our racing club faded out, just me and a close friend get together...
The wheels on the Roaster are AW, the chrome wheeled 4 gear chassis. I just put larger silicones on the back to fill in the wells. Yea, they run good for the most part...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In trying to keep an open mind on cars, the boys wanted to build a ProMod... We just happened to have one of those cool HairyCanary Nova's on hand... Special thanks to RHS and all of our sponsors for funding the project...Hope ya don't mind me using some of my favorite color combo's. Gotta luv drag racing...RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Still crankin out those sweet lookers! Love the Chevy. Another RM Classic.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## alpink

another ace!


----------



## 15807brett

wow thats all i can say, how do you get them crisp lines, airbrush our bomb can. My son loves it, great work


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those lines are squeaky clean!! Whoa!! Nice job RM!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

:thumbsup: Poifect!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice job on the nova !!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Nova! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 65 COMET

Another great build:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Another Nice Ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rob


----------



## bobhch

Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!!

This is one fine looker Hilltop!! Beautiful paint job and decals...
Like everyone said those are some CRISP lines.

Bob...make mine extra crispy please...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly

This stuff is artwork quality...


----------



## tomhocars

Another great looking piece RM


----------



## win43

sweet!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Super nice hot rod right there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Randy :wave:
Your guys are doin top shelf work! I hope ya give them a nice Christmas bonus this year! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...!!!
And while we had the templates out, we decidied to go ahead and build the other ProMod body we received from http://www.hairycanaryracing.com/ These are some nice/quality bodies if ya like drag racing...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Randy
Love those *doorslammers*! :thumbsup: You must have a big time ponsor to be runnin a carbon fiber 8-71 blower! Great work, as always!

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

deleting double post


----------



## 65 COMET

The boys are working over time. popping out 2 awesome nova's in arrow great job!


----------



## Super Coupe

These cars are like a good radio station,the hits just keep coming.:thumbsup:
Great job Hilltop crew!!
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123

65 COMET said:


> The boys are working over time. popping out 2 awesome nova's in arrow great job!


all I can say is;.... Amazing detail :-O

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

Check it.

Lets not overlook that Randy has performed the impocerous by perfecting the tape line at the color transitions.

Suh-weeeeet!

WOW


----------



## win43

sweet


----------



## noddaz

*Great Job Hilltop!*

Beautiful cars you (and the crew) do there!

Scott


----------



## gonegonzo

What wheels and tires are on the white / purple and blue Nova ?

Beautiful build as usual .

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

gonegonzo said:


> What wheels and tires are on the white / purple and blue Nova ?
> 
> Beautiful build as usual .
> 
> Thx
> Gonzo


Thanks guys!!!
Just used a standard AW 4 gear chassis Gonzo, with chrome wheels...had to move the wheels in front/rear...For racing I'd replace the rears with some silicone tires which are usually a tad taller, look even better...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Experimenting!!!*

Here's a Hairy Canary custom resin ProMod Camaro the boys have been working on...We got out the big box of colors for this one...Started out with a silver base, added some metallic red on top, some metalic orange on bottom, then layed on a lt purple fan... Hoping to work out a sponsor deal, get her detailed, cleared, get the go goodies installed, and finished up... Yea, we got a little radical with the color, but hey, you gotta experiment... RM


----------



## GTPguy

Beautiful paint scheme. Well done!


----------



## 65 COMET

WOW that is radical!!!


----------



## vickers83

The paint on that car is AWESOME RM! I wouldn`t put a decal on her, She`s too pretty! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

That's just plain purdy! pig


----------



## kcl

Very nice Randy


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Wow, once again, just amazing paint work!


----------



## Hittman101

I think you out did yourself this time RM..


----------



## Super Coupe

vickers83 said:


> The paint on that car is AWESOME RM! I wouldn`t put a decal on her, She`s too pretty! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I agree with the no decals. How could you hide that awesome paint job.
Great work HT crew. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow- that's a tricky paint scheme, very well done ! ...better YOU than me Applying it


----------



## videojimmy

Love it!


----------



## Jisp

WOW and then some! Randy, that paint job is off the chart and the colour selection works perfectly. Another vote for no decals. Thanks for posting.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*hilltop technique*

over the years we have all seen some beautiful paint schemes come out of the hilltop.this is another one. randy is a master of taping off and color schemes! if i,m not mistaking hilly paints with a can....no air brush there.that stack of money on the pepsi machine always makes me laugh too. nice one rando.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yet another vote for no, or at most limited decals!! She's purdy!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, The boys appreciate the good words...
Sorry JG, you'er partially correct. The silver and red was spray canned. Had to use the airbrush on the orange and purple. The orange and purple is actually fingernail polish, I had to thin way down...RM


----------



## Super G Man

I think this is the best car yet! The car will look great with or without decals. Great colors!

SGM


----------



## bobhch

Hey Randy,

Nice work on putting the red on top and the orange below for a nice eye catching paint job!! 

Bob...dig the silver and purple worx as well...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

Dammmm


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome paint scheme! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a Hairy Canary custom resin ProMod Camaro the boys have been working on...We got out the big box of colors for this one...Started out with a silver base, added some metallic red on top, some metalic orange on bottom, then layed on a lt purple fan... Hoping to work out a sponsor deal, get her detailed, cleared, get the go goodies installed, and finished up... Yea, we got a little radical with the color, but hey, you gotta experiment... RM


WOWSERZ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Black Beauty rides again...*

Thanks, guys... I'll have to add a few stickers, it is a drag car...
And in the meantime, have I mentioned chrome wheels and white lettered tires before??? RM


----------



## chappy2

Sharp lookin ride Hilltop!


----------



## 60chevyjim

the ford is perfect , I want a real one like it


----------



## 65 COMET

That is one sweet ride!Shrink me down and give me a ride in it.


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Ford RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

WoW, Very Shiny Black Ford! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

The original "Black Beauty". Great looking ride there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## videojimmy

Love this one Randy. Really great work!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow! This is how a black car should look!! A mile deep shine!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Yellow windows are looking great in this Slick Black slot car!!

Bob


----------



## joegri

oh yeah that is one fresh ford man! i remember when i was bout 8 or so my big brother came skiddin into the driveway with this same car! i can still hear that flathead sound.thanx for posting that memory hilly!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry guys...had to use sponsors... The boys run on a tight budget, so every dollar helps. Maybe you'll still like it...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is a "Bad Bow Tie"



Rob


----------



## sidejobjon

Still love it.
SJJ


----------



## WesJY

Dang.....I guess I gotta build a BAD A$$ MOPAR to beat that naughty Bowtie!!! LOL!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tomhocars

RM,I may nave quantity,but you have the qualityThe Camaro looked great without the sponsors.The sponsors put it over the top.You are the man.Tom


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks finished now !! super nice work .. but I still want that black ford ..


----------



## vickers83

Awesome RM! Still looks great with the Decals! Now, just don`t hit the wall during time trials! Shes too purdy!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

I'll agree that the decals do look GOOD!!!. As long as it keeps the shop doors open for more of these great builds, let the decals fly! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*I need to seek out a proper bow-tie for this one...*

Hole-y Turkey Feathers Hilltop Man!!

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...agree with everyone else that the decals and 
your clear coat made this Camaro one BAD BOY!!



Bob...this was Bad before but, now it's just plain Naughty, Naughty...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

The decals complete the car! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Super nice car! Your ability to make a Chevy look good is amazing, and you don't know how much it pains me to say that!?!?

In all seriousness, I was one of those wishing you did not cover up your beautiful paint with decals, but it still looks great. Always looking forward to see what comes out of your shop next!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto!!! I didn't think decals would be a good idea, but I was proved wrong too!! Sweet job RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

Off the chart awesome!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

65 COMET said:


> Off the chart awesome!!!


Ditto.. :-O

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*AW Legends*

Thanks guys!!! Appreciate the good words!!!

The legend lives on!!! Here's a good looking AW 4 Gear Cuda in a retro paint scheme, IMO... Has the orgianl style Ramchargers stripes from back in the day with a mix of new ones. Of course the sponsors had to be updated, but I think they do it justice...




AW wanted the boys to do a test & tune session... As fate would have it, the GM guys pulled out a little more speed, thus the need for some extra rear goodies... RM



[/QUOTE]


----------



## 65 COMET

Good job on this one.


----------



## WesJY

DROOOOOOLLLLLIIINNNGGGGGG!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## vickers83

Very Cool retro-mod RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2

Sweet build Hilltop!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

How did we get a Mopar in a Bowtie shop?


Rob


Nice work boys!


----------



## Super Coupe

BEAUTY!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Those red stripes and Ramchargers decals put your Cuda in the VERY COOL ZONE!!

Bz


----------



## 41-willys

the living legend does it again!:wave: Great job Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
And while I got ya looking, wanted to show you these cool wheels Rob (Chappy2) sent me... These look great, have a small bevel on the inside cut, and the best yet, ran smooth on an AW chassis... These are screw on with adjusting nut...



While messing around, one of my guys had a thought...We had some leftover nail heads from another project. These fit right inside the rim. You can add a spacer inside for the correct depth. Pretty cool, IMO, if ya wanted to set up a street rod...RM


----------



## hojoe

Those wheels look great. Good idea!
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double WOW!! Nice rims Rob, and the nailheads really top 'em off!! I would suggest a dot of clear 5 minute epoxy to mount the caps. You have time to adjust them, and any excess should wipe off fairly cleanly. If a bit oozes out and you miss it, it is clear so it shouldn't show.

Man, now I want a set or two of those wheels...  come on Megamillions...


----------



## chappy2

Very Cool Randy, Really dig the touch with the nail heads. Always nice to see my stuff on Awesome Builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Cuda & Willys with great rims! :thumbsup::thumbsup: .RL


----------



## win43

Cool Ramchargers!!!! And chappy is right, those nail heads are a nice touch.


----------



## bobhch

Bling on Randy....Yeah!! Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys dug out the Christmas colors for a couple of builds...
Merry Christmas to all from me and the boys...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobwoodly

Your mask lines are always perfect. At HO scale that is dammed near impossible (certainly for me!)


----------



## vickers83

As usual, Totally AWESOME builds RM! And merry christmas to you and yours! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet builds RM, what is the cool little pick up?? Glas Tech work??? Any others pop up??


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Two Awesome builds! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Merry Christmas to you & yours. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Merry Christmas boys!! Now get back to work!!! :lol: Bah Humbug!!! :tongue:

Nice pair Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice pair Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking pair of Christmas cruisers you have there RM. :thumbsup:
Merry Christmas to you and your family.
>Tom<


----------



## LDThomas

Oh my! and HoHoHo !!!


----------



## 65 COMET

Merry Christmas to you and your's Randy. 2 really sweat builds.


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice rides, looks like a tjet and afx?


----------



## bobhch

Great Double shot slots for Christmas builds here Man!!

Have a Willys panel on my bench right now. They are slick all done up.

Bob...Nick's is a great name for a shop Hilly:thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## win43

GREAT trucks Randy!!!! 

MERRY XMAS


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys... Hope all had a Merry Christmas!!!
After a couple of days off, it's back to work, trying to finish up this year's book work...
After building the Four Gear Ramcharger, we decided to do a mild TJet version...RM


----------



## vickers83

VERY Nice RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head

Want!


----------



## joegri

nice hilly what yer boyz consider mild, others would say wild ! nice job on that jet n decales too. my eyes wonder to the beautiful christmas tree and the 49 hidin over yonder. ya still have a few days left to this year then, crack the whip on the help...jus sayin:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Ramchargers' Challenger!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Mopar to ya Randy! Always liked the Ramchargers.


----------



## videojimmy

Awesome car Randy!


----------



## bobhch

White with red Ramcharger stripes....very clean and mean!!

Bob...at least it's not a Ford :devil: (just kidding)...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

That's SWEET!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a resto redo the boys done on an ol' Chevy... customer wanted a hard shell for the rear cover which worked out pretty good...some shiney wheels and letterd tires make all the difference, IMO...the cowl hood was just a bonus...RM


----------



## vickers83

VERY Cool Chebby RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

well would ya look at that,man that is cool as november,and that grille just as fresh as can be.nice job hilltop.i,m bettin that the new airbrush made its maidin voyage!but ya cant hide the 49" ford from me:thumbsup: all is nice commin off the hilltop!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh, purdy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

great looking 67 chevy pickup !!!


----------



## 65 COMET

Awsome pickup!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice work there Hilly, on both the Ram-Challenger, and the Chebbie P-U :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

WOOOOOOOWZERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is nice.


Rob


----------



## videojimmy

I love the Ram Charger... That Pickup is really sweet too!
2014, how many top notch cars will Randy create?
50,75,100? I can't wait to find out.


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Chevy P/U with cowl induction! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow that pick up is smoking hot RM!!!!

Any chance I can get a pair out of Glastech???? That's an awsome truck dude!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
PM sent J65...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a resto redo the boys done on an ol' Chevy... customer wanted a hard shell for the rear cover which worked out pretty good...some shiney wheels and letterd tires make all the difference, IMO...the cowl hood was just a bonus...RM



Love, Love, Love your Orange Chevy Truck Hilltop!!

Bob...Hooters Orange looks good on that...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Drag racing season is just around the corner!!! A friend sent me this HairyCanary body, wanted a surprise paint job...Gotta love the ProMod series!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

AWESOME Paint & Decal Job- As Usual, Hilly :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

Another great build! I would love to see a pic of all the customs lined up at the drags.


----------



## Super Coupe

HOLY COW!!!! That looks great. Judging by the size of those pipes and huffer, I'm guessing 25,000 HP. (give or take a few) Nice paint and decals as always from the Hilltop crew. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks super Randy!!! Dang!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2

Amazing build Randy!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Zippity-Cool-Man-Choo, Choo-Cha-BOOM paint job!!

Bob...Cool Engine too...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's SHOWTIME baby!!!!_

Swisssssssssssh!!!!!


----------



## vickers83

You keep raising the bar RM! The car looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesomw paint & decal job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Appreciate the good words guys!!!
Here's a little project we're trying to finish up... After much success with the 33 Willys project, we wanted to attempt a 33 Delivery. After some thought, we decided we needed rear quarter panel replacements. The GlasTech guys used some Alumilite Mold Putty. It's a 1:1 compound you mix together. You take 2 small amounts and mix/knead em together by hand, flatten it out and lay your part in place and make an impression. It sets up in about 10 minutes, stays flexible, works pretty good for some things. As you can see, we have a resin panel in place curing...



Now that we have our new panel, it's time to measure and do some cutting/fitting...



Also finished up a parts truck for a local customer...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like that silicone putty stuff! I've used it for all sorts of molds. It works pretty good for flat parts. I hope that panel survives the transplant!! 

Parts runner looks sharp too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

found inspiration on this thread for sure..ran across this body in a box from my moms. Motor was missing but its in nice shape..think im gonna put a cover on the back.Stole the chassis from a 73 charger tyco i never much cared for narrowed the axles and it runs nice


----------



## bobhch

purple66bu said:


> found inspiration on this thread for sure..ran across this body in a box from my moms. Motor was missing but its in nice shape..think im gonna put a cover on the back.Stole the chassis from a 73 charger tyco i never much cared for narrowed the axles and it runs nice


Hey purple66bu,

There is a lot to be inspired in Hilltops WORLD OF WHEELS!!

The Trick Truck by Tyco has always been one of my favorites.

Stick around and Randy will Shirley amaze us all again with his Custom
Builds....This is a fun thread to hang out in. :hat:  :dude:

Randy,

Hey that is a cool idea of making a rear panel there.
That is going to be one sharp Panel Truck Man!!

Oh that Light Blue and White top look Killer on your Chevy Pickup!! 

Bob...I'd by that for a buck, buck...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

So glad your building a Willys Panel, you make resins work look so easy & the short bed Chevy P/U looks Great!! . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. RL
Yes, purple66bu, like the Trick truck too & checkout the rest of Hilltop thread for more inspiration.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another one of those projects the boys took on...This one was a little out of our league size wise, but she worked out OK, IMO... After a little body work, we decided on a color package we thought would draw some attention, maybe turn some heads...



Used some blue tint plastic for the windows, opend up the hood for a blower unit we borrowed from a Hot Wheels Tooned Camaro... Used some leftover scrap mesh for the grill...




The rear windows came panel sealed, so we opened those up, inset the taillights...



This bad boy is running a Model Motoring big gauge chassis with some aluminum slotted mags supplied by the owner. We needed the chassis to line up/adjust the wheel wells, just to make sure everything would fit...All in all, I think she turned out pretty cool looking... As always, opinions may vary...RM


----------



## alpink

I am impressed and in debt.
thank you just doesn't express my appreciation
Thank You Randy


----------



## 65 COMET

O boy that willies is awwwwwsome!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL.. The boys look so small, like umm, boys!! :lol:

She looks great RM!! You even magnified the shine and everything!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Willys coupe is big but Very Well built & finished! :thumbsup: The 55 Chevy on the hoist sure looks cool too!! ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool "O" Scale Willys Coupe ! :thumbsup: ...never knew they made aluminum wheels that nice in 1/43 scale ?
PS- to alpink, please come back more often and start posting again, like in the old days


----------



## tomhocars

BelAir garage is expecting that 55 Chevy.Tom


----------



## purple66bu

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys finished her up in time for church this morning...Went with an old color packge we've used before...She'll go lower but for around town, better leave her as is...RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We left the quarter windows rolled up on this one, but they could be let down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the factory dual exhaust...RM


*i want one!!*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> BelAir garage is expecting that 55 Chevy.Tom


Lmao!!!! 

RM banging job pal.


----------



## purple66bu

It took 5 days but i went through all 312 pages!! Randy your a frickin genius!
I know from earlier modeling i dont have that talent to build this quality but id like to try..
That *55* section took 1 day to get through...im still salivating..i only own 1 i feel so left out ..lol

as an old newbie to this world again what are the sources you guys use? I want to get chassis' and build some 55's..(can you ever have enough)
Thanks Dennis


----------



## Truckee Meadows Speedway

Hilltop I love your work and wish to own an example 

Thanks TMS


----------



## chappy2

Incredible Job on the Coupe Randy! I keep coming back to stare at those rims, and the paint line along the back fenders!


----------



## tomhocars

purple66bu said:


> It took 5 days but i went through all 312 pages!! Randy your a frickin genius!
> I know from earlier modeling i dont have that talent to build this quality but id like to try..
> That *55* section took 1 day to get through...im still salivating..i only own 1 i feel so left out ..lol
> 
> as an old newbie to this world again what are the sources you guys use? I want to get chassis' and build some 55's..(can you ever have enough)
> Thanks Dennis


It was great having that 55 Chevy war with Randy,If anyone missed it turn to page 56 of Hilltop garage.Fun battle Tom Stumpf


----------



## purple66bu

tomhocars said:


> It was great having that 55 Chevy war with Randy,If anyone missed it turn to page 56 of Hilltop garage.Fun battle Tom Stumpf


I didnt miss it but i did short out my keyboard drooling....my mission once my layout is complete..(haha) is too fill my drawers with 55's!


----------



## slotcarman12078

purple66bu said:


> I didnt miss it but i did short out my keyboard drooling....my mission once my layout is complete..(haha) is too fill my drawers with 55's!


Won't that make it uncomfortable to sit down???


----------



## purple66bu

slotcarman12078 said:


> Won't that make it uncomfortable to sit down???


LOL i wouldnt be able to sit down if i had lots of 55's!!

Where can i find Dash bodies at?? or buy them i mean'


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Check with tomhocars...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup! Every 55 you buy from TomHO is one less for Tom in the next 55 Chevy war...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You could never deplete Tom's supply, he is the 55 king!!! He even has factory backing...
Speaking of 55's, the boys finished this one up. Used an Aurora body with some pretty good chrome. Added some BMF for the side trim. Vincent wheels on an AW Tjet chassis. Just a cruiser...








Already had a couple in red & black, but as Tom says, you can never have too many 55's...I gotta agree with him... Hey Tom, drool on this!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lmfao!!! 

Sweet pair of double nickels!!!!!


----------



## Hittman101

Looking good Randy!! Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Two-Tone 55's & rims !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vickers83

SWEEEET 55`s RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

I'm digging that 55 on the lift. Had a buddy that drag raced a 55 that looked a lot like that. 2-tone and blower, but I think his was orange and black. The red and black looks better to me though.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## TGM2054

Really nice job Randy. That gives me some ideas.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is a sweet trio of 55 Bow Ties.


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Activating the Ronco Droolomatic slobbercatcher Tom!!! 

Love that color combo Randy!!! You're getting pretty handy with that foil... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Has RR been giving you lessons on the side? :tongue:


----------



## 65 COMET

All 3 are awesome ! body lines no body lines ,the gold bumper really stands out!


----------



## jimkelsey

Your cars are extremely well painted - the glossy finish is incredible. I am sure that it looks better up close. Nice detailing of the taillights, as well. Awesome!


----------



## bobhch

Woke up this morning and put on my 55 Chevy t-shirt and now seeing these
Sweet Hilltop Three be 55 Cheby-s!!

Very neat Red and Black 55s....Yeah!!

Bob...Can only imagine all of work that went into these beauties...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And while we're lost in the 50's...
Looks like my shop filters need to be changed out...dang Macro film...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great color choice RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I was just digging through my resins box and ran across one of these bodies.. I think I'm going to have to do another once it gets warmer. Too cold here to paint now!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That's one sweet Nomad!!!!! I'll send the trailer to pick her up pal!!!! Lmao!!!

Nice color choice too bud. :dude:

P..S. did I miss this casting ???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I guess you missed it J65...may have been during your recovery time...
The cold weather has slowed things down a bit at the shop...
On a side note, the boys had one of those clear bodied cars... we forgot to tag it, so now we can't find it...Just hope we don't backup/run into it and cause lots of damage...Doh!!! 



We did get the Willys quarter panel replaced and just about ready for paint... Kinda likin' this Delivery look and stance...



Here's a 56 Ford Delivery we been working on also...The GlasTech guys sent this one over...The body has been shortened, also added a smooth hood for multiple uses... Now to get this bad boy lowered down a bit...RM


----------



## WesJY

Let me guess.. you gonna paint it yellow?? LOL.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Willys looks wicked, and that Ford Panel looks pretty hot too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. Check on the lift for the clear bodied car. I see a dim shadow of it on the wall under the Edelbrock sign! :lol:


----------



## LDThomas

Follow the eyeballs on the wad of cash. They appear to be looking right at the invisible body.


----------



## purple66bu

slotcarman12078 said:


> Holy double nickles, batman!!!! Now I know whan win43 means when he says "the colors!! :wave: " I feel like a kid in Baskin Robbins trying to pick my favorite flavor... The green/black, red/black, the red/black w/blower, and the two tone green would have to be my picks of the bunch, but they all look great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


do you have to run the orings on the front?? just bought a couple dash bodies on xtraction chassis but the front tires hit


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You might can move your wheels in a bit, grind off the back of the hub, to keep the tires from rubbing. I replace most of the orginal AFX tires with O rings. The orginals are usually hard as a rock and bounce/roar on the track. I don't run many of the AW chassis...Not sure this is what your asking, but hope it helps... Man, your digging way back into the shop thread, thanks for looking!!! RM


----------



## purple66bu

Randy its an inspiration...i doubt ill get to customizing this winter but i look forward to the challenge. Yea they came today only place i could find the bodies bought two both on new aw chassis but the front tires are tall and hit the front of the fender. im gonna get the orings but some vincents are gonna be the final wheel. Im sad it seems like i got back into this after all the good resin guys disappeared...ie meade bros ,dash


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dash doesn't do resins. His stuff is tough as nails injection molded plastic. Good news is, I believe most of his missing molds have turned up. Once he's done making chassis, he should be in good shape to get back to body making! 

I agree about the Mead Bros. shutting down was a huge loss. Worse for me though, as I had an "I'll just get them next week" philosophy, and then suddenly, I ran out of "next weeks" to buy from them. I had over a year to get what I wanted, and then poof! They were gone! Darn lawyers!!  So much I wanted, and I only managed to snag 2 bodies in all that time.


----------



## purple66bu

Thats good news about Dash..i messed with the 55's last night and did notice they are injected molds....very happy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You can hog those wells out if you want to lower the body, make a Gasser out of it. Be careful and you can block sand the lower edge of the wells flat, to get rid of the lip. Just takes a little time...
Gotta love a 55...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished up the 56 this morning...got her lowered a bit, ready for some ground pounding...



This is the one we cut into, took out about an 1/8th, JB Welded her back together, filled in the hood hole also...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweetness!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You have my address, right??


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweetness!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You have my address, right??


wish my IRS check gets here SOON!!!
Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

What does one do when the drool rag gets full, still more picture. 


Rob


----------



## 65 COMET

that 56 is awesome I want a ride in that!


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks beautifull , great job RM !!! 
greg made some like this many years ago.
back when you had to put the scerwposts in yourself.
I still have one molded in metalflake blue resin


----------



## joegri

there is a look that hilltop gets on all his builds it,s real smooth lookin and color choices that put these paint jobs "magazine cover shots" in the case of this panel look how deep the paint is..just blows my mind with hilltop results! are u sure ya get it any lower? knuckle draggin panel.. i,m likin this one:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Panel Trucks are always Cool but, then Randy kicks it up a couple more
notches with this paint and lowness ride...Love It!!

Bz


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That's one bad panel rig!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The boys finished up another Chevy...Added black accent to the bottom end with some satin black for the toneau cover...And of course, the chrome wheels and letterd tires just adds a little pizazz...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Another bad a$$ Cheby Pick em up truck :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whooooo!! Sweeeeeeetnesss!!! She's gorgeous RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

:thumbsup:that is nice


----------



## 60chevyjim

looks great randy !!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice !


----------



## Super Coupe

So that's where I left my truck. LOL. Great looking ride the guys have made there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## TGM2054

Thats cool! The perfect start to a Farm Truck!


----------



## 65 COMET

GRRRRReat looking truck!!!!


----------



## bobhch

Love the Red...........now I feel the need to paint some.
This is one WAY COOL red and black Chevy pickup Randy!!

Bob...Bow-ties forever...zilla


----------



## Super G Man

Awesome looking truck. I had one exactly like that back in the day except mine was a Ford and it was black. Other than that it is a twin.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
A new service center opened up, needed a cool ride for business...
Mr. Bobwoodly sent me one of those plug n play LED lights to try out. The light was actually clear, I used a marker to red'n it up for when it's not running. It flashes blue and red, pretty cool, IMO... Guess I should have dusted the running boards, doh!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice service vehicle!! A fresh set of jumper cables and a 2 gallon gas can and she'll be ready to go!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

it's yellow!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> it's yellow!


How unusual lol!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

I need to see some flashing lights! Looks beautiful, very very nice.


----------



## bobhch

Super G Man said:


> Awesome looking truck. I had one exactly like that back in the day except mine was a Ford and it was black. Other than that it is a twin.





Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys...
> The boys finished up another Chevy...Added black accent to the bottom end with some satin black for the toneau cover...And of course, the chrome wheels and letterd tires just adds a little pizazz...RM


Ka-Zing Super G Man 

Hello HT-ers....now this is the kind of HT hUmOr that just cracks me up. LOL

Hello Cool Blinky Hilltop ESSO Service Truck!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
:roll:

Bob...Laughs are welcome here...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :hat:...zilla


----------



## mbp47252horacer

*Nice drag cars...ever tried staff car 1/72 models?*

Really nice lookin' cars. I've been pondering whether some of the military staff
car 1/72 models might be adaptable as tjet bodies. Anyone tried that?

- J


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It seems XracerHO has messed around with those, I haven't. I know they are smaller in scale, so you would have to use a TJet chassis. Biggest problem might be the body width??? May some other HT'ers can jump in here...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

It all depends on what military vehicle you're modifying. If I recall correctly, tanks in 1/72 are a tad bit too wide. Jeeps and staff cars would be great. Trucks will all depend on width. 1/87 trucks are very close to AFX + xtraction semis.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a new 3 pack... I think I'm in love with the 33...RM


----------



## Omega

Love them, not sure which one I like the best. Wish I did not have R.A. In my hands so I could do decals. Have so many painting ideas I would like to get done.

Dave


----------



## 65 COMET

awesome looking trio!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I know what you mean Omega. Having a third hand might make it a little easier. Poster putty the body to a pencil (on the inside) and find something sturdy to hold the pencil. I use the containers cake icing comes in. Put a small X in the top, and an X in the side and slide the pencil in through both X's. I use another blob of poster putty to hold the container to the bench. This frees up both hands for applying decals. I use the same deal for painting details on too.

All 3 looks sweet RM!! What's the deal on the gold/copper colors?? Neat color combo!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet trio pal.

The boys been busy kicking arss :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> What's the deal on the gold/copper colors?? Neat color combo!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks guys!!!
Duplicolor DSFM351 Sunburst Gold
Duplicolor 8800503 Orange Mist
Both of these are old numbers, so you'll have to cross em up to the new numbers... lacquer base of course...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, I hope I do good on Ebay this weekend.. I wanna wanna!! :lol: 

I'm kinda surprised the two you have up in S&S haven't sold yet!! 

Short cut... Click "classifieds" on the lower orange bar way ^^^ up there, and then choose slot car from the drop down on the left. RM has 2 of them listed...


----------



## bobhch

Wicked!! I keep looking at those fenders from back to front and front to back.
Just an awesum body all painted up glossy and stuff...Very Cool Beans!!

Bob...I think these were on the "Pimp my Slot Car" show...zilla


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool panel trucks , great paint work on them too.


----------



## partspig

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, I hope I do good on Ebay this weekend.. I wanna wanna!! :lol:
> 
> I'm kinda surprised the two you have up in S&S haven't sold yet!!
> 
> Short cut... Click "classifieds" on the lower orange bar way ^^^ up there, and then choose slot car from the drop down on the left. RM has 2 of them listed...


Why go thru all of that BS?? Just Bookmark Randy's "Items For Sale". It appears under his join date on every one of his posts. It will show all of his stuff that is for sale. Es ist so einfach, ein Höhlenmensch könnte es tun!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey guys, Been a little slow at the shop, but we're still working...
Here's a Resindude body with some GlasTech parts and some of those cool C2 wheels...







And another view with some Vincent's...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

One bad looking panel truck pal!!! The boys did a great job!!!!


----------



## chappy2

Oh Man Randy that looks sharp, the paint and finish is awesome!

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love that shine!! That is a sharp looking body! I like either wheel set, but for obvious reasons. I'm sure the aluminum are good for weight and lower cg, but the Vincents for looks. Sweet build!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

hoooot daaaaaaaam!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Very Cool Thames Panel Truck....and funny how Resin Dude Typo'd it on his site


----------



## vickers83

Very nice RM! In my favorite color too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Always amazed by your painting. Looks like its still wet and like you could stick your hand into up to your elbow! ALways looks great!


----------



## videojimmy

Looks great Randy!


----------



## bobhch

Holy Shitzniggles!! That is a fine Cherry Red Panel truck!!

Bob...B00M there it is...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Randy, this truck is way cool!!!
I always thought they never made enough trucks!




Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys...
> The boys finished up another Chevy...Added black accent to the bottom end with some satin black for the toneau cover...And of course, the chrome wheels and letterd tires just adds a little pizazz...RM


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Wow, Wow, wow, that's one sweet lookin Pick-up! Love it!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Tex, The title on the red truck was signed over to a St. Louis area dealer...
May take this one to the Hall Of Fame... She cleaned up pretty good...







Naturally, we had to turn a few laps to make sure she was up to par...RM


----------



## vickers83

Very Sharp vintage stocker RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Very nice, liking that one a lot!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

So little yellow on this bad to the bone stocker. Nice ride!


----------



## 65 COMET

Grate looking stoker. Noticed the stack of money moved from left to right too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Hard for me to keep money in one place 65C!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great Vintage Stock! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The Big T Panel & red P/u look great too! ..RL


----------



## LDThomas

Is that Hooter's orange?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! 
LD, I think that's Hugger Orange on the wheels, the rest are stickers from RRR.
It's time for some more A to B racing... This body came from HairyCanaryRacing out on the west coast...
You may remember these colors used on Brett's bad looking ProMod Camaro, at least I thought it looked bad/good.
Had some paint left over, so...RM


----------



## alpink

was THAT a tremor?
cool color combination.
yep, hairy canary makes some killer bodies and you compliment them well with excellent paint jobs.
congrats on another one "outta the park" !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW!!!! I'm sending the hauler pal!!!!!!


That's thing is bad bad bad!!!!!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

That is a beautiful car Randy. She just speaks evil fast just
sitting there.

Kevin


----------



## 65 COMET

The color combo is awesome! you are running an A1 shop!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man O man!! Holly Farms stocker looks great!! This latest creation is unbelievable! Superb tape lines, and it look like a mile of clear coat on it!! Don't need no tape to cover paint seams on this one!! Pure gorgeousness!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I am shaking all the way over here in Nebraska, Sweet ride Hilltop. Tell the boys that they did a great job.


----------



## bobhch

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I am shaking all the way over here in Nebraska, Sweet ride Hilltop. Tell the boys that they did a great job.


Paint job = WOW!! That Body = WOW!! 

WOW + WOW = A Master of the Universe slot car build...Yowza!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...doing the Nebraska Shake too...zilla


----------



## vickers83

Outstanding job again RM! That Nova is Beautiful! Pretty sure its a Nova! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

WOW paint & finish! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## honda27

*good stuff*

lots of goodies here


----------



## 60chevyjim

randy allways builds great stuff !!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Damn the boys been on vacation for 2 months now!!!!!

Your a good boss Randy :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I finally got the boys back together... 
If you like red, you might like this little red wagon, the street version...



Nothing drastic, just a clean ride, nice set of wheels to dress it up...





I mounted the rear on this one using a side to side post. After adjusting the front post ride height, I screwed the side to side post to the chassis, then put the chassis in place. After I got the rear height adjusted, just added some resin to the joint for a solid bond. A touch of glue would also have worked...RM


----------



## alpink

nice presentation. good to see the boys back to work. keep em coming


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice ride to get you started back up RM. :thumbsup::thumbsup:Glad to see ya back in the saddle!! Don't over do it. seems we're all having glitches with spine surgery, yeah?:freak:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Nice, real nice! Love those classic wagons, make the coolest street rods IMHO anyway.


----------



## Greg W

Simply stunning, super clean and mean.


----------



## hojohn

glad to see you back and working randy i just spent three weeks a few hours a night going through this thread checking out all the cool builds and now more comeing cant wait:wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice lookin 60 ford wagon !! 
I like wagon ho slot car bodys
they can be lowered a bunch !!


----------



## Super Coupe

Good to see the boys haven't lost there touch for making Awesome rides.
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice ride to get you started back up RM. :thumbsup::thumbsup:Glad to see ya back in the saddle!! Don't over do it. seems we're all having glitches with spine surgery, yeah?:freak:


U had back surgery Randy ???? (!!!).....
hopes for a speedy, comfortable recovery :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## leonus

Very nice..

A+ photography as well &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow, It's not yeller!!!!! The guys ferget what yeller looks like lol!!!

Looks good rm


----------



## sethndaddy

Wowzers, thats good clean work. nice body too.


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to see the boys back working with a GREAT looking wagon & chassis mounting tip! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, really nice '60 Ford Country Squire Wagon. Did you start with the Diecast Johnny Lightning wagon and modify it ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Randy, really nice '60 Ford Country Squire Wagon. Did you start with the Diecast Johnny Lightning wagon and modify it ?


Thanks guys!!! Good eye there R3!!! Yes, the boys cut and welded it back together...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

you got milk ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys... Saving my yellow paint J65...Cool pic 60Jim...
And speaking of wagons... were we??? The boys finally got this AFX type 56 Delivery finished up...RM


----------



## vickers83

Very Nice RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool 56 delivery , need a 55 delivery now . you made 56 an 57 ..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!!! I've been waiting for someone to represent the 56!!! It's soooo long overdue!!! She looks super RM! Glad the boys still have the touch! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice 56 Delivery!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Here's another one of those forgotten AFX Vettes. The boys have added some GlasTech parts, pretty simple build. The bumper corners were missing, so we just bonded em in, give it a one piece look. Just trying to update it, bring it out of retirement... RM


----------



## win43

Vette is looking good Randy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Team Pepsi rolled in for some early morning testing....There's rumors the team may be going up for sale...RM


----------



## leonus

Super cool!&#55357;&#56833;
Afx can ams are my favorite


----------



## 41-willys

Great looking cars,I love Pepsi:thumbsup: but the doc won't let ne drink it any more


----------



## XracerHO

Great Looking Team Pepsi & like the car numbers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Corvette project very interesting! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished the Vette up, nothing to radical...just trying to go from A to B...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Major improvement for sure. I never did think much of it. 

Now it has a cool look with the vision of the boys in the shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Lean, Mean, and Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Give that driver a periscope!! :lol:

Major league improvement Randy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

That looks like some serious fast fiberglass!!! Diggin' the scoop:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys... 
The driver and driver compartment need to be a little bigger, but it is what it is... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just teasin' RM... For all we know he has a camera inside the scoop and drives by video screen.. You know, high tech stuff!! :lol: It still looks great!! 

Hope you get to feelin' better soon. Get to a Dr. if you have to!!!!


----------



## rodstrguy

"just trying to go from A to B...RM" 

And WAY past "C" for COOL! Excellent looker!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

60chevyjim said:


> cool 56 delivery , need a 55 delivery now . you made 56 an 57 ..


Almost forgot 60jim, the boys did rework/build a 55 Delivery. I believe this one was from GregG. We ground out the cast grill and used a chrome 55 grill and bumpers. I like chrome in the right places...I got a 55 wagon in the warehouse somewheres...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

that looks cool , I like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those Boys need a raise. That is toooooooooooo sweet. And Blue to boot.....

Love that Bow Tie!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And while I got ya...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome deliveries of the great Chevy 55-57 years & Corvette Dragster too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the new background pic effect too. ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Drool......


----------



## 65 COMET

Chevy's are looking awesome!


----------



## Super Coupe

The boys are still turning out some great looking rides. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wagon fever has spread, can't seem to shake it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

AWESOME!!!!! I've been waiting to see that body!!! :woohoo:


----------



## 60chevyjim

wagons rule !!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Agreed!!! Is that the body I sent ya way back, RM? Glad you're (hopefully) feelin' better!!


----------



## rodstrguy

'65 Nomad... Awesome, now where do I get mine???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Agreed!!! Is that the body I sent ya way back, RM?


Yes, but not exactly...I done too much dremeling on the body you sent me, had to get a replacement, Doh!!!. Had some issues molding this one, hoping to remold it, among other things...RM


----------



## hojohn

hill i wish i had half your talent those cars are amazing


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The boys do a little cross country training every now and then...
How about this livery trickery??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

Like your clever livery idea & cars look GREAT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mmmmmm!! Budweasel!!! :lol:

Great job dressin' them up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

As per usual, great looking cars..... Yes, Great looking cars, yes Great looking.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

The Wagons/Sedan Deliveries ALL Look Great :thumbsup:
And I like the '65 Especially, since you don't see that year too often


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
I'm not a Can Am person myself, but I do like these better than the stickered versions. I hate stickers, especially when they start to roll/peal on the edges... And I don't want even talk about 1:1 bumper stickers!!! But that's just me, no offense to anyone else...
Here's a group shot...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like the yellow gmc blazer behind the white willys in the last pix.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, how well do you like it??? RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, how well do you like it??? RM


it looks really cool .. I have a diecast of it that I wanted to mold in resin..
you have any resin ones ??

I had a real typhoon with all wheel drive and the turbo.
I sold it so I could buy my first 60 impala convertible


----------



## win43

Love that wagon. Can Am cars are cool too, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## 65 COMET

great work


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Doing the Dew...RM


----------



## vickers83

Gettin thirsty lookin at those soda pop cars! Nice job RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ

Lookin good!!!


----------



## Greg W

Makes me want a Mountain Dew, the car has a lot of POP


----------



## Hittman101

Now I know who has all of them bodies!!! There awesome looking..


----------



## Omega

They look great, but since me and half my family worked and works for Coke, it's the real thing, for years I would like to see a red and white coke car. 

Dave


----------



## alpink

Do Dew


----------



## XracerHO

You sure know how to finish those Can-Am cars. The Mountain Dew colour scheme is fantastic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Really how many of those bodies do you have? ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking cars RM. As mentioned above, need a Coke car to complete the set. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

that dew looks great. need a coke car now to whip the other sodas butts.


----------



## win43

win43 said:


> . Can Am cars are cool too, just not my cup of tea.


..... now those soda pop cars are Way Cool


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

win43 said:


> Way Cool


Funny you put those colors together Jerry...It's all about the timing...
Here's a street rod the boys have been working on. After blowing on the green, we dabbed on some blue...RM
P.S. Thanks for the good words guys!!!


----------



## vickers83

Way cool hot rod RM! Liken that green to blue paint, The aluminum rims are a nice touch too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Now that is some awsome paint, now I'll just fade away.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Too cool for skool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Hilly, you built an Awesome little Coupe there buddy, it's just too cool :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

fade paint jobs are among my favorites and yours certainly does the rod justice.
another one, OUTTA THE PARK


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thought I 'd take a stroll down the track this morning while the sun was shining brite... A few customs were already lining up for up an up coming auction...Seemed like a good chance to try out my I phone video... Try clicking on the pic and the video should pop up...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

:lol: Looks like a car show to me!! I just upgraded my computer from xp back to Vista (yeah, I'm that far behind technically) and my video is still giving my issues. I had to watch it a couple of times to get it working right. The problem is more than likely on my end. Good luck with your auctions!!! You needing more resin???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's slow even for me, seems one click works better...Gotta figure out how to hold the phone steady and move at the same time... I was sliding it along the track, maybe I need a rolling platform??? Just messing around...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Set it up on a rolling chassis. That will keep it steadier. Well, unless it's equipped with wonky wheels! :lol:

It's not just your video. It's almost every video. Since I got Vista back, I've done over 120 updates... There's still more, so maybe the next one will fix it!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow, rm ur whole custom section must be impressive!!!! 

About how many finished customs you think you have there??? 

:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Not sure of the count J65... I've sold a few, gave away a few, traded a few...guess I could go through my thread and get an idea or counts what's left...
Anyways, Here's one more to add to the list...I keep aiming to change the driver compartment, make it bigger. One of these days...RM


----------



## 65 COMET

Loved the slide show !!


----------



## Super Coupe

That is one auction I wish I had the money to attend. Great looking bunch of rides. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice, Nice, Nice.... Great cars, does not matter if it is a video or still shot. Always fun to look.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just for you Ford guys... RHS/Jeg's match race exhibit team...RM


----------



## Greg W

Grocery getters gone bananas.
Love them, super clean.


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a great looking pair of wagons the boys have turned out. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Randy, just lovin the Wagons, Both of 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

that Ford wagon don't stand a chance:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Anything's possible Joe65... That Ford could be Chrysler Hemi powered.. :lol::tongue::jest::roll:

Sweet pair of banana boats RM!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great pair of YELLOW Wagons! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool wagons I like the 60


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Anything's possible Joe65... That Ford could be Chrysler Hemi powered.. :lol::tongue::jest::roll:
> 
> Sweet pair of banana boats RM!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ford actually had its own Hemi V8...
about 1 1/2 yrs., until Mopar sued.... early 70's I think (??)....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

We would like to interrupt our normal broadcast to make a STATION WAGON IDENTIFICATION....SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!  

Bob...I bet the yellow one wins...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words...
Now for the bad boy ProMod stuff... Thanks to the guys on another site for posting up this link... I love the Pro Mod cars, got the DVR set...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a hot looking number right there. :thumbsup: Nice work as always.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm in the mood for a creamsicle now!! :lol: That's a beauty RM! Great job with the decals!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

chevy N snap on. great combo
nice colors
really pops


----------



## Greg W

Wow, nice ride !!! And like'n all the details


----------



## tomhocars

Rm,you're a madman.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Pro Mod Camaro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vickers83

OUTSTANDING work as usual RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words!!!
Back to the soda wars... As mentioned, the Coke was needed. 
The boys just kept it simple, red, white, and black seemed to be enough...RM


----------



## alpink

it's the real thing
"I'd like to teach the world to sing....
in perfect harmony.
I'd like to buy the world a Coke
and keep it company"


----------



## A/GS

The cars all look fantastic; excellent job ! The standouts for me are the Can-Am cars which look much better than the original releases. :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Coming from a family that worked or still works for Coke, love it.

Dave


----------



## Greg W

The soda war, got to love it !!!


----------



## Super Coupe

"COKE IS IT" They all look great. Nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## joegri

always a fan of the can am style racers and the hilltop touch just puts ,em over the top. man those look fresh randy. drive the wheels of them babies!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's lightweight body that came into the shop for some paint. The boys did a little work on it, added a few GlasTech parts. It's a styrene vacuformed body, has a lot of flex to it, not sure who made it...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice go straight and fast ride rm. Digging it.


----------



## vickers83

Nice Jegs ride there RM! Don`t know how I missed all them soda wars cars though! Very Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

AWESOME paint, I wish I had half of your talent


----------



## XracerHO

Can-Am cola cars & yellow JEG drag P/U look outstanding! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Here's another body I found, I made this one a few years ago, added the spolier and scoop...Got to thank RHS for their loyal support...





and while we were at it...


Did I mention RHS??? The boys are trying to get all their money...
RM


----------



## Greg W

WOW
That's some sweet candy.


----------



## vickers83

Some very kool pro-mods there RM! Really likin that red Camaro! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Randy,

That is one sweet looking Grand AM

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet pair RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking pair of classic beauties. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Pair (I only used to say that to ladies  ) , but, I still prefer the old Chopped Coupe up on the lift :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

the boys have been hard at work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

With a little help from my friend...RM


----------



## 65 COMET

Boy Am I Thirsty ! Can I get a delivery of Jack here . Awsome job on the wagon !!!


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's lightweight body that came into the shop for some paint. The boys did a little work on it, added a few GlasTech parts. It's a styrene vacuformed body, has a lot of flex to it, not sure who made it...RM



Very Cool Jegs truck and the RHS cars are Fantastic race cars as well.

Jack On....Yeah!!

Bob...digging your Pop cars too (pop,pop,pop)...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yeah, those White vacuformed Styrene bodies are pretty flimsy feelin', but they hold up pretty good, as I have a couple of Dirttrack bodies like that.....but they don't have much paint on them, so I cannot say how well your thick paint job will hold up in crashes ?
And that White '40(?) Ford Delivery Truck looks cool :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet looking JD Panel!!!! Now if Bob... zilla can make a Coke panel truck, you'd have made a great set!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Now that's a pair of Tennessee's finest, a cool truck and old #7.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And just in time for Hallowen, notice the reflection on the door, a possible ghost???





And one more from the 40 series... We lowered this one, moved the wheels in a bit, added some foot boards...RM


----------



## LDThomas

Dang. All very nice and Ol' No. 7 makes me thirsty...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice trio Randy!!! That Dirty Boy looks clean!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

quite a trio.
outta the park!


----------



## Greg W

How can I say this without it sounding weird,
The dirty boy slot car/ truck is my favorite.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW ! Outstanding Paint job on that Dirty Boy Panel truck, and Like Greg W. - that's My Favorite too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## vickers83

Three killer deliveries RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Glad the shop has been busy with some Awesome builds: three deliveries, red Camaro & sweet blue Grand AM! Wow, great eye candy. :thumbsup:  ..RL


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet looking JD Panel!!!! Now if Bob... zilla can make a Coke panel truck, you'd have made a great set!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Coke Zero Panel Truck :devil:....Great New Delivery set you just did up.

Snap and Dirty...Yeah!!

WOW these are crisp and clean...Love your trucks Randy!

Bob...Remain Calm & build on...zilla


----------



## LDThomas

Oh the horrors if a Coke Zero panel truck were to crash into ol' No. 7. :woohoo::devil:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys have been slacking as of lately...been out Christmas shopping I guess. Here's a couple of those graffiti AW cars I stripped, I tried some Purple Power at first, just wasn't cutting it. Then I went back to my ScaleCoat stripper. Just let em sit overnight, wasn't in no hurry. Some strip easier/quicker than others, depending on the brand of body such as Tyco, Lifelike, Aurora, AW etc. and the type paint they used. I was able to wipe most of it off with a papertowel, then used a toothbrush. As I mentioned in another thread, you will most likey still have some stain showing, so I will prime, then paint.



Here's an Aurora 55 the boys decided to two tone. Went with a cream on top, then clearcoated. Now to find the parts and get her back together...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like the 55 chevy colors ..
I use 91% alcohol to strip the AW bodys
I get about the same result as the 2 you pictured.
I leave them soak overnight and check them.
some take a little more time.


----------



## bobhch

55............................:woohoo:


----------



## slotto

Just once, I'd love to see a pic or two of the entire collection.
Beautiful '55 Randy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The boys finished up the 55, got the glass and chrome installed. The headers were cut, so we just shortened em up a bit. I really like this color combo, reminds me of an orange pushup... 





Check out this chrome rollbar from KCL Industries...
Actually Kevin sent me some of his famous paperclips...These look like chrome...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

HOOOOOOOOTERS ORANGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zilla will love these cars.

WTG Hill


----------



## bobhch

Black Oxxpurple said:


> HOOOOOOOOTERS ORANGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Zilla will love these cars.
> 
> WTG Hill


You are so right Rob Zombie...

Oooooooooooh Yeah these oranges are Fabulous!!




Bob...dreams in orange...zilla


----------



## joegri

don,t need no stinkin wing.. the trunk will keep the rear tires stuck to the trak. likin the tint and the rims on the dreamsicle! agreed kevin is the master of bumpers and rollbars.


----------



## Greg W

I'm a big Mopar guy, but that Creamsicle look is awesome.


----------



## slotcarman12078

55 looks sweet RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ

Uh-huh!!!


----------



## 65 COMET

love the builds!


----------



## slotto

Dang me! That is sweet!

Zilla, that was hilarious


----------



## XracerHO

Classic sweet two tone 55 Chevy! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The boys finished up the little Hot Rod we were working on...RM


----------



## vickers83

Wowser! Those are two cool creamsicles RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Dewing it again and again......WACK, WACK, WACK...yeah that's one nice Ford*

JEGS....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

KEWL driver finishes off and makes this FORD 407 two tone jobby another
smash into the parking lot...WACK.......................

Bob...WACK away Mr. Hilltop WACK away...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great Hot Rod & compliment to the 55! :thumbsup: Just need a trailer & head to the races. ..RL


----------



## tomhocars

RM,I can smell a 55 across the country.Is it time to start the 55 wars again.If you are not familiar with this battle turn to page 56 of Hilltop Garage.Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love the roadster, but it really needs some head lights....  :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas 2014, from me and a couple of the boys at the shop...
Decided bright green was cool Christmas color...RM


----------



## DonSchenck

Just ... gorgeous.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You shouldn't have Randy, but I sure appreciate it!!! 

Looks gorgeous!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Seasonal Color Scheme: green metallic w/ red windshield, silver (chrome) engine & rims! Great looking race car! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Merry Christmas Randy. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

AWESOME Christmas cruiser the guys have built there.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## DonSchenck

I never liked that Vega funny car.

Until now. Wow. Gorgeous. Like me looking in a mirror ... beautiful!

*COUGH*


----------



## Greg W

She is a beauty, hang it on the tree!!!
Merry Christmas


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Those boys do fantastic work! Simply beautiful, slot car jewelry.

Thanks for sharing,
Rick V.


----------



## Bubba 123

Rick Voegelin said:


> Those boys do fantastic work! Simply beautiful, slot car jewelry.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> Rick V.


hey Randy,
U sure that's not a 1:1 ????
another work of art!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Merry Christmas!!! (or w/ever U celebrate ;-)

Bubba-Claws :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Looks AWE-SUM in that green with those chrome rims and blower!!

Bob...bet you thought of Dew when Doing this one...zilla


----------



## purple66bu

Green with Envy!


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice build and colors, afx should have used that body for a few other colors. In fact, alot of their cars where short lived. I love that rolling ghost, but they did it in 3 colors. I painted up a burgundy red with dark gray ragtop.
Its good you revive these old timers, keep up the awesome stuff man.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words!!!
Decided to start the year off right with a little Jack... 
Meet Jack Jr., smaller version of the 40 Ford 4 gear I did a while back...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Another winner!!! Those wheels look good. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Sure like the style of the Old Ford Delivery! Another great build! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweeeeet !!!!


----------



## bobhch

Jack Jr. looks like lots of fun to drive!! Nice Job...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I see you took down your Christmas decorations. Some of our Neighbors leave
them up for about another 3 or 4 months. :freak:
It's like an unwritten contest to see who can take them down last. lol

Bob... :hat: Happy New Beers :hat: ...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys... Usually the TM starts taking down the 1:1 decorations the day after Christmas, so I'm toting the totes up and down the steps to the storage room Bob...I could use a beer...zilla. Just some outside stuff left to bring in. Happy Holidays!!! RM


----------



## Rick Voegelin

I'll drink to that! A fantastic '40, exceptional work as always. Minilites rule!

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome panel RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I just pulled one of them out yesterday for the treatment...


----------



## 41-willys

any of Hilltops creations are always amazing!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...!!!
Here's a few we been hacking on...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Oh, my word! Hope Tom Stumpf is not here for a while. That Charcoal and Silver ride is looking Hot. Might need to talk to a Nebraskan about a sponsorship for that one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hitting the street with this one BO, no sponsor needed...RM


----------



## tomhocars

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Oh, my word! Hope Tom Stumpf is not here for a while. That Charcoal and Silver ride is looking Hot. Might need to talk to a Nebraskan about a sponsorship for that one.


It's to late Rob.Somthing made me check in tonight..Very nice RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet silver/charcoal 55 Randy!!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
I posted this VW up in the plastic diecast section. Body has been stripped, left a nice white canvas for art work. 



Came with a jet pack, the boys decided to go with a more core conventional 502 big block. We filled in the jet hole which will be cover by a pair of chutes, also added a filler plate to the bottom mid section...More to come...



And while I got ya looking... Here's the other 55 we finished up...RM

P.S. Stay tuned for some Pro Mods we're working on...


----------



## slotto

Love the nickles! Beautiful


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that gold and red combo is sweeeeeeeeeet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

The Mopar on the "RACK" is looking KILLER!


----------



## Rick Voegelin

In addition to being a fan of your fantastic cars, I'm also a big fan of your track! Question: What did you use to mark the lane colors? The lines are incredibly neat and tidy!

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## RjAFX

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow, that gold and red combo is sweeeeeeeeeet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Brother......both of the 55's are sweeeeet. The workmanship is inpeccable.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Rick Voegelin said:


> Question: What did you use to mark the lane colors? The lines are incredibly neat and tidy!
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick V.


Thanks guys!!!
I used enamel paint for the the lines. A buddy let em use his pin striping paint kit. Paint bottle has a small brass wheel and a paint guide. As you roll the bottle around, the paint flows onto the wheel, then onto your surface. Had to learn to get relaxed to use it...then it worked pretty good...RM


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> I used enamel paint for the the lines. A buddy let em use his pin striping paint kit. Paint bottle has a small brass wheel and a paint guide. As you roll the bottle around, the paint flows onto the wheel, then onto your surface. Had to learn to get relaxed to use it...then it worked pretty good...RM


It looks like you mastered the technique! I will see if I can find a similar pin striping tool -- Thanks for the info!

Rick V.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I tried to do a google search and find one. What I used was a glass bottle with a screw on head with the wheel...These things have gotten high tech...RM
The boys could use one of these in the shop...

http://www.beugler.com/


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is a cool little device. 3 different heads and the unit for 113. Not to bad.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys could have used one of those stripers on this one...
It's a ProMod Nova from HairyCairy resins out on the west coast. The boys tried to get a little creative using the bowtie in the paint scheme. Don't ask me the color, it's a blend. Started out as a gold, then a mist of lime gold, dipped in black, garnished with clear...
Hope you drag racing fans like it...RM


----------



## vickers83

Killer Nova RM! It came together very nice! Great color choice too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

How can ya not like something that AWESOME!!! Great looking paint and engine detailing. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## purple66bu

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> I posted this VW up in the plastic diecast section. Body has been stripped, left a nice white canvas for art work.
> 
> 
> 
> Came with a jet pack, the boys decided to go with a more core conventional 502 big block. We filled in the jet hole which will be cover by a pair of chutes, also added a filler plate to the bottom mid section...More to come...
> 
> 
> 
> And while I got ya looking... Here's the other 55 we finished up...RM
> 
> P.S. Stay tuned for some Pro Mods we're working on...


Holy Caramba!!!! Those are SWEET


----------



## tomhocars

Hey Bol weavil,Gold ProMod looks great.But then they alldo.Better see you at Midwest show. Tom


----------



## 65 COMET

Alway's great to see your awesome customs!


----------



## XracerHO

All great looking creations: ProMod Nova & two 55 Chevys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see what you have done with the VW Van & Cuda. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn nice work integrating the Chevy emblem into the paint, which by the way looks incredible!! I had a 72 Cutlass that was just about that color (gold with a hint of green) that floored me back when I was 17. Part of me wishes I still had it, but the common sense part of me is glad I don't. I don't think I ever got more than 10 MPG with it! LOL


----------



## bobhch

I keep reaching out to our computer screen to gab all these Way Cool
slot cars you keep building Randy...Nova and 55s....Woah!!

Great job as usual Man!! 

Bob...We need more Windex...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet rides RM!!! Love them 55's and that mean drag bow tie and nothing to sneeze at!!!!

Wonder where the Cuda is headed?!?!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Hey J65!!! Basically just did a repaint, the graffitti had to go. I got another one the boys are working on, it'll have a little more punch...



Used a Mango Orange with white and a touch of silver on the rear, optional black bumpers...RM


----------



## LDThomas

Sweet!


----------



## Hittman101

You have done it again! SWEET!!!


----------



## XracerHO

WOW & another one to come! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh, that's purdy!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

That's one good looking Mopar


----------



## hojohn

what nothing waiting on treatment on the lift? say its not so


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
The boys finished up little brother this week... Added a few GlasTech parts hoping for a little more speed... 









And while I got ya...The boys have been trying to place all those break down parts in a bag or storge bin, to keep from loosing em. We looked everywhere for the back louvers for this Mustang we restored in a Grabber Green. 



Finally found in the junk pile, do you seee it? RM


----------



## XracerHO

New Cuda & Mustang are Sweet!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Also like the new lift. ..RL


----------



## RjAFX

I had no idea NHRA allowed hood scoops, and wings in A/SA--A stock automatic or otherwise. The red/silver car looks more like a SuperStock NHRA car. Something like A/SSA with an automatic transmission.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No track rules here, run what ya got... S/A = Something Awesome class. Also on a technical note, these run on electricity instead of gas... ...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Sorry, thought you were trying to make it reflect the real thing.


----------



## GT40

HILLTOP
I'd say all your Cars are "BAD/ASS / CLASS" 
You are a GREAT builder.
THANK'S FOR SHARING YOUR WORK WITH all of US.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> HILLTOP
> I'd say all your Cars are "BAD/ASS / CLASS"
> You are a GREAT builder.
> THANK'S FOR SHARING YOUR WORK WITH all of US.


GT ...... you've got that right.


----------



## WesJY

MOPAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## rodstrguy

If I would have known the Carfitti cars could turn out that nice... I would have bought them and stripped them myself... I doubt however I could do anywhere near as nice as these turned out. Excellent work as always, great to see 'em.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking great as usual RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

We all pretty much start at the bottom rodstrguy. Get a couple, strip'em, and get busy!! The more you do, the better you get!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, me and the boys appreciate the good words!!! Makes em work harder!!!
Got the rear louvers painted up, bolted on...Whew...thought I had lost em for good. I would have left em off, but there were 2 holes in the rear glass...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love that color!!! The louvers make it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Stang RM! Love that color too! Good to see a Ford comin outa the shop now & then! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys... That color would be Grabber Green...RM


----------



## 41-willys

Randy you always impress me with your builds. It keeps me working on mine.:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another forgotten Grand AM... Optional hood ornament added...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

What a way to go fast in a Pontiac with a GREAT paint job. Love the introduction of the upcoming Bow Ties....

Thanks Hilltop


----------



## RjAFX

That just looks good ....


----------



## XracerHO

Now that's a GRAND Am, you can't miss! :thumbsup: Like the hood ornament going back to the windshield & will tune in for the Vet & '55. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another reconditioned AFX Vega...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

great work as allways !!


----------



## Super Coupe

Reconditioned to perfection!!! 
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Test shot...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Vega & Test Shot look very good to me, you sure have built great rides for the races! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Test shot.....PASS. Fantastic!!!
>Tom<


----------



## 41-willys

that is COOOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool willys panel


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

While waiting for the temps to warm up, the boys took an adventure trip to a local antique store, found these little gems... I'm guessing they are from the 50's/60's??? Look like an old Olds/Chevy front end, made of a hard plastic, plenty wide for a T Jet chassis, just come up a little short in length...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> While waiting for the temps to warm up, the boys took an adventure trip to a local antique store, found these little gems... I'm guessing they are from the 50's/60's??? Look like an old Olds/Chevy front end, made of a hard plastic, plenty wide for a T Jet chassis, just come up a little short in length...RM


look like maybe..."Plasticville" cars (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

I'm sure the guys can come up with some way to get a chassis in them. They are some crafty little buggers you have there at the shop.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still working on the oldie...Got her cut, lengthened, and welded back...



Removed the extra posts, done some fill in work, added some to the rockers, etc... Got her set up for a TJet chassis...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another brought back to life Grand Am...RM


----------



## vickers83

Nice slice & dice on the oldie! Likin that Grand Am too, Even though its not red!


----------



## XracerHO

The Oldie is coming along GREAT & that is my kind of Canary Yellow Grand Am! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

I knew the guys at the shop would come up with a way to get a chassis in the oldies,even if it is now only one.The Grand Am looks great. I had a real one back in time. A '74.
>Tom<


----------



## 60chevyjim

the plastic car is looking good ,
and the blue 53 chevy sedan delivery body looks good too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Come on V83, they can't all be red...but I have got one in the works...
In the meantime...still plugging a long...
Can't wait to see it with a hood scoop... RM


----------



## vickers83

Lookin slick there RM! :thumbsup:


----------



## anameli

that is COOOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another old favorite that just needed a little love, some Daytona Yellow and good sponsor didn't hurt either, but that's just my opinion...RM


----------



## vickers83

Very cool Datsun p/up RM! Those colors & sponsors play well together! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool batch RM!! Really like that Datsun PU!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking Datsun pickup RM.
>Tom<


----------



## 60chevyjim

Datsun pu looks good !!


----------



## sethndaddy

I like the red accent on the tires, picks up the rollbar and decals nicely.


----------



## purple66bu

Man dude everytime i stop by i see cooler and cooler stuff


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Ed, sounds like my TM talking... things need to match and flo... Too much HGTV...it's rubbing off on me... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Very cool color scheme & red detailing on the Datsun! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got this today at McDonalds...told the guy I had to have one with my Big Mac Combo...He laughed and gave me 2...
Plastic body...RM


----------



## Greg W

That mystery machine on the right peeked my interest


----------



## fordcowboy

I see a mustang.


----------



## XracerHO

Just got one too at McDoanld's! Want to see what you do with it & the primed - what looks like an old Dodge P/U off to the side! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good eye there XHO. That is an old Dodge I was thinking of casting...Thought about leaving the wells straight for use on long or short wheelbase chassis, just grind out for the rears...Still thinking...
In the meantime, the boys finished up another Cuda...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

fordcowboy said:


> I see a mustang.


You've seen one Mustang, well...RM


----------



## WesJY

MOPAR POWER!!!! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished up the Carfitti Mustang...GlasTech had sent over a couple of race mode accessories. Went with a satin black hood to compliment the rear louvers...chrome wheels, naturally...RM


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, one GREAT Quarter Horse & Green MOPAR too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Awesome dragsters. ..RL


----------



## Greg W

Super clean door slammers!!!
Looks like the Ford got a little more love, just say'n


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
You gotta do all you can to make people like em GW... RM


----------



## Greg W

RM when you told me its all about the details, now I look very close to see and appreciate what you do.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The front end on these Mustangs is actually screwed up, IMO, something just looks out of wack. Mostly seems to be the outer grill work. Again, these are toys meant for kids, but if you are going to mold it...just sayn'. The first ones I painted, those 2 little black marks on each side of the grill, I thought those were parking lights and painted them yellow...doh!!! They are actually vents or suppose to look like vents... Like everybody else, I complain a bit, but I'm still glad AW makes em and thank you for the chrome wheels!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'm with ya RM. Glad they make new stuff but that Stang is definitely a cartoonish looking thing. 

You did an amazing job with it as usual bud. You made it appealing :wave:


----------



## fordcowboy

Come to daddy you little mustang you. lol great job hill


----------



## JordanZ870

So many beautiful cars, my friend, so many LOVES!
Diggin' it!


----------



## vickers83

Very nice Stang RM! The boys outdid themselves on that one! Absolutely the right color too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...The boys appreciate the good words...
Nothing serious here, small accident, 55 Chevy got loose, Progressive agent on the scene...
This Scion is a Hot Wheels plastic body, a little stretching and some AFX mounts, aligns up pretty good...I did make a resin cast of the tag and exhaust ports...RM


----------



## WesJY

LOL.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## beast1624

Where's Flo?!?


----------



## GT40

WOW
Over the wall with out a scratch.
Going to be fun getting it off the wall with out one.
Probably going to take two truck with hooks to getter off.

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Naw...not as serious as it looks... I usually just take the index finger and thumb, picks em right up... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Somebody better head back to drivers education!!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Hope that the EPA does not get involved.........

looks like all is well!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys have bee busy building more of those funny cars...
The Cat Woman paint scheme had to go, dunked her in red...




And while the paint was flying, the boys had another old Vega prepped and ready...



Looks like they ran out of ruby red metalic and finished up with an orange/gold mist... With paint prices up so high, you need to use every drop...Sometimes it works out...RM


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Grand am RM! Likin that Vega too! Great color choice on both cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## midnight5

Both cars look awesome.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome funny cars & paint! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

If you like novelty cars, which I call em, you might like this one... I'm thinking about painting my track blue??? Somebody else suggested running the blue lane... Be your own judge...RM


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Amphi-Car RM! That one belongs in my collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

WOW!! Love it!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

Cool boat er uh car yea thats it


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> If you like novelty cars, which I call em, you might like this one... I'm thinking about painting my track blue??? Somebody else suggested running the blue lane... Be your own judge...RM
> 
> 
> WOWZERS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rick Voegelin

This one floats my boat! <g> Should be unbeatable on a wet track . . .

Nice job!
Rick V.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those are some sweet rides you have Hilltop, well played.


----------



## tomhocars

I remember them at the 1964 NYC Worlds Fair.They would take people out into the bay for a ride.cool


----------



## slotto

That's really cool!


----------



## midnight5

Cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Drag version...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Super Cool Drag Version! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## SuperDave321

Sharp HT


----------



## sethndaddy

incredible shine. I dig the 2 tone kraft caramel/white. Always a show car popping outta the shop.


----------



## Greg W

It kinda looks like the drag cars in England, fun to watch.
Great job RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a revisited AW 56 Ford Joker truck...just couldn't take the question marks...
Hood has been shaved/smoothed, shaker type scoop added, got rid of the ugly side pipes, filled the holes, shaved the letters off the tailgate...Went with a GM Hugger orange and flat brown bed linen...RM







And just for kicks...Emerald green on a 32...RM again


----------



## Greg W

WOW, that 56 is no joke anymore. Its the cats meow now!!!
Can never go wrong with emerald green, looks great.


----------



## Super G Man

Awesome work RM!


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking vehicles as always. Nice job.
>Tom<


----------



## rodstrguy

Didn't think the truck could look that great. Nice job on the Vicky too!


----------



## purple66bu

That truck hit it out of the park..and that green is awesome..you find the coolest colors


----------



## XracerHO

That's the way a 56 should look & just enough sparkle to the older Panel - great work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
And while we are revisting, here's another Catwoman Grand AM...I hope the kids don't get mad cause I repainted it...





You may remember this gold/flaming orange combo, thought it might work again...RM


----------



## SuperDave321

You were right RM, It sure does work again. Beautiful! I love how you can take a boxy yuck car and transform it into a sleek slick jewel.


----------



## slotto

Nice paint on that green machine!


----------



## JordanZ870

Beauties! :thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

Pretty slick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just keeping the 55 alive...


HairyCanary body running a narrowed 4 gear chassis...RM


----------



## vickers83

Whoa! Thats an awesome 55 RM! Perfect color choice too! The boys outdid themselves on this one! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GT40

Hilltop
Now that's a very fast looking shoebox, you nailed it for sure.
Were is the shop dog haven't seen him lately.
You always build great Cars, cant wait to see the next one thanks for the hard work &
the pictures too.

gt40


----------



## SuperDave321

Sooo nice. Another jewel is born. If I can ask, Is the glass part of the body or separate piece? I also have a tip for you. Let the clear dry before you take photos. Too easy to mess it up. SD


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Thanks for the tip SD, will try to remember that, would be less fingerprints, doh!!!
The glass is separate, windshield comes with the body. I sprayed some clear packaging black and used that for the side windows. That's one of HairyCanary's bodies...RM


----------



## SuperDave321

I'm sure you've heard every compliment there is about your cars. I'm a new guy here. I still want to say thanks. I've seen your cars here, other sites and some auction sites. I love HO slots. My thanks is for the enjoyment I get from just looking at the pics and the things I and others have learned. Slots always have a special charm and you enhance that charm on your cars. I know there are lots of guys like me that really appreciate you taking your time to post and talk about them. Thanks. SD


----------



## tomhocars

Nice gu RMTalking to you a few hours earlier and thenyou sneak attack me with this beauty.My new favorite.


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Another beauty from the Hilltop Garage. That paint is perfect!

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## XracerHO

Great 55 Shaker, give the painter a raise! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## RjAFX

GroundShaker


----------



## RjAFX

GroundShaker


double post.....guess cause the ground was a shaken.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> If you like novelty cars, which I call em, you might like this one... I'm thinking about painting my track blue??? Somebody else suggested running the blue lane... Be your own judge...RM


MY Blue/White came 2day!!!! WOO-HOO!!!!! :thumbsup::wave:

Pete :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog

It needs some passengers with on holding a large umbrella


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm looking for a mini spongebob to put in one of my aquacars. Nice stripe Randy, I don't dare try a straight line pinstripe, ain't happening.


----------



## foxkilo

Where do I get one of those Amphicars?

Mario

Btw: did you know that Hans Tripple who created the Amphi also was responsible for the amphi VW in WW2, which was build at the Bugatti works at Molsheim, Alsace, France.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vaBcHRog said:


> It needs some passengers with on holding a large umbrella


vaRog...I was thinking a diving board on the back...
Ed, try some Tamiya tape for a straight line, then use a marker or airbrush...
Fox...those were some I cast, send me a PM...
Back to business...
I believe my printer ran out of ink??? The colored Mopar logo on the door was suppose to be in blue/red/orange/yellow, but it came out in a purple, so did the Plymouth logo. After some thought, decided to roll with it...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another I posted on another network, almost forgot it, doh!!!



Remember those blue ones out a few years back??? Just simple repaint...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking pair: Cuda & Can AM plus the Sedan! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

XracerHO said:


> Great looking pair: Cuda & Can AM plus the Sedan! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


ditto


----------



## Greg W

Some more flawless paint, awesome cars RM.


----------



## Bubba 123

vaBcHRog said:


> It needs some passengers with on holding a large umbrella


TY!! I have "Driver" figures... almost Fergot's 'Bout 'Em :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83

Beautiful old Cheby RM! Perfect color for that car too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ

Love it.Looks still wet!


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> I'm looking for a mini spongebob to put in one of my aquacars. Nice stripe Randy, I don't dare try a straight line pinstripe, ain't happening.


check Xmas ornaments (Hallmark (??) )... I had some awhile back...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## win43

awesome all of them. It's been awhile


----------



## JordanZ870

STILL Diggin'm!


----------



## purple66bu

That chevy is too cool:tongue:


----------



## vickers83

purple66bu said:


> That chevy is too cool:tongue:


Want one Dennis?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! I'll pass along the good words to the boys...

Here's a Sally Hansen project the boys have been working on. Started off with Duplicolor Intense Blue Pearl, then we faded in some SH 770 Rock Bottom purple fingernail polish, topped off with some RRR stickers...The Catwoman hasn't got a chance around here...RM


----------



## rodstrguy

Boy Oh Boy... That is one fine Tin Indian! nice color... Love the shine!


----------



## purple66bu

Home run!!! Frickin awesome


----------



## XracerHO

The shop has really great painting skills in paint & nail polish - awesome colour! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Another great Cat Woman conversion keep going! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

win43 said:


> awesome all of them. It's been awhile


Jerry!!!... how are U????!!!
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

TinIndian .....nice to hear that from someone. And that is one nice "Tin Indian".


----------



## rodstrguy

RJ... just shows I am old. Remember my Dad always saying that when I brought home my first car... '69 Le Mans.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great stuff coming from the shop, RM. Have the boys got a raise recently?


----------



## purple66bu

vickers83 said:


> Want one Dennis?


yup:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## RjAFX

rodstrguy said:


> RJ... just shows I am old. Remember my Dad always saying that when I brought home my first car... '69 Le Mans.


Back when Gimmy (Jimmy to some) was a GMC semi truck. We have a Tin Indian Solstice. When I call it a Tin Indian I sometimes get the what did you call it look.


----------



## rodstrguy

RJ, Almost bought a Solstice... I am a little too tall for one though... head sticks out of the top and my eyes are looking right at the top of the windshield. Loved the way they drive though, go-kart on steroids. I get the Gimmy comment too, plus GMC always meant "Gotta Mechanic Coming" to me.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not sure you remember this one I started on, kinda got put outback...it was a Hot Wheels plastic body.... The boys finally finished her up... 



We removed the diecast jet pack, filled in the gaps...added a four gear setup...with some Glastech parts...squirted on some red/white...RM


----------



## LDThomas

Zowwie!


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool VW bus !!!


----------



## Super Coupe

SUPERB!!!
>Tom<


----------



## RjAFX

You have great hand to do all these customs so well....Body, and prep works makes your paint pop.

It's a fun ride brother.....two seats the only way to have a ragroof.



Saturn SKY wheels.


----------



## 60chevyjim

cute silver Pontiac pedal car


----------



## rodstrguy

Gotta love the four foot depth of that red paint on the bus... Just great paint work.


----------



## purple66bu

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad VW Randy


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Mile deep paint and nice fill job too!!! Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

60chevyjim said:


> cute silver Pontiac pedal car


Three pedals is the only way to have em, with the Saturn Sky wheels.


----------



## GT40

HILLTOP
I think you could make a barn look good and bad ass fast too.
You have a great eye and mind for detail I'm just about speechless with your work
Keep them coming.

gt40


----------



## slotto

I gotta agree Hilly!
That's a killer Bus!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...now it's back to basics...
Lifelike Camaro with some Glastech parts added, set up for the dragstrip running an AFX chassis...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

great looking stuff RM. Only the best at Glastech!


----------



## 60chevyjim

I know that Camaro is going to look great painted !!


----------



## Greg W

Hey RM, your teasing me with that headlight on the right side of the pic. The bus looks so fluid, great job. Can't wait what color you hit that chevy with.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Greg W said:


> Hey RM, your teasing me with that headlight on the right side of the pic. The bus looks so fluid, great job. Can't wait what color you hit that chevy with.


Gotta keep you guys coming back...I'm thinking yellow.... RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Yellow, but I didn't think you liked Yellow......


----------



## slotto

Hilly's been quiet for a while. I predict something extra cool on the horizon...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Dodge 5 window*

Not sure if a 5 window qualifies for cool, but I likes it...and how come they don't count the windshield???

Anyways, here's half of a Little Red Wagon...Jeg's bought the lower half... Decided to leave the side mirrors to keep watch on the competition... RM


----------



## vickers83

Very cool old Dodge RM, And plug wires too! must be a real pain to screw in them tiny spark plugs!


----------



## sethndaddy

Little do you hobbytalkers know, but Randy has 15 chinese children working in his garage sweatshop............and they're only doing the decals.


----------



## Greg W

Now your talking, love them Dodge's and them big Hemi's.
Sweet looking truck there RM.
Do you have a drag strip at Hilltop? You have plenty of cars to have your own Nationals.


----------



## slotto

...And there's the cool I was talking about!
Love the A100 and all it's detail. :thumbsup:

Seth - hilarious!


----------



## vickers83

sethndaddy said:


> Little do you hobbytalkers know, but Randy has 15 chinese children working in his garage sweatshop............and they're only doing the decals.


Ha Ha Ha! LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## Super Coupe

That oughta get the parts there in a hurry.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## roadrner

Glad to see you're still cranking them out Randy! rr


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> Glad to see you're still cranking them out Randy! rr


Glad to see you posting, been what? over a year now?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, what Ed said...where ya been??? RM


----------



## alpink

good to see you back RR


----------



## roadrner

Needed a break. But I lurked every now and then.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Beep Beep!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Little Red Wagon, RM! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Been doing some 1:1 house projects, would rather be painting cars!!! Finally found some time to finish up this A to B Lifelike Camaro we stripped....Added an optional hood scoop, rear spoiler, some AFX chassis mounts, and classic yellow...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, RM! Lookin' good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

Nice Camaro, Your garage has been way too quiet this summer, Glad to see your back buildin again RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Good to see you building again Randy :thumbsup: And your shop has been dormant so long, there are cob webs on your Pepsi Machine !


----------



## Super Coupe

Good to see the boys still have their touch for creating cool rides.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the Camaro in your favorite color - YELLOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vaBcHRog

Very nice. Are those Vincent wheels?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Yes, Vincent wheels...RM


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Great work, as always! Question: How do you get such a straight, sharp lines for the black windshield/glass paint? My attempts to paint bodies without separate glass inserts have been dismal, so perhaps the master would share his masking/painting technique?

Thanks!
Rick V.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No problem RV, glad to help when I can, ( uh, you can forget that master part, lol, but I appreciate it). I stripped the body completely, then primed/painted the yellow. Now take you some "clear" decal film, spray paint it black. While the paper is drying (I usually wait overnight), I scuff the windows with some 2000 grit watersand paper to make sure the surface is smooth/etched, gives the decal something to bite into also. Cut your paper a little bigger than the window, then apply. Burnish it down good with a Q-Tip and just let it dry. After drying take a "sharp" blade and run across your window edge, carefully peal the extra away. You may need to add a little decal solution or water and rub it down again. After all of that, come back and clear the whole body again...
"Again, I'm using lacquer for everything (yellow, black decal, & clear), so you can re-clear anytime". Hope this helps... as with anything, opinions/results may vary...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> Yes, Vincent wheels...RM


as Always, LOVE Your builds...
but got anything "NON-Dragster" on the planning-board (??) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Great technique on the razor-sharp windows! I have a stack of Lifelike Corvettes that I bought cheap with the idea of making an IROC set, but didn't know how to solve the blackout window dilemma after painting the bodies to match the lane colors. Now I know how to do it. Thanks for providing an ingenious solution that I'd never have come up with. 

Thanks for sharing!
Rick V.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Hilltop Raceway said:


> No problem RV, glad to help when I can, ( uh, you can forget that master part, lol, but I appreciate it). I stripped the body completely, then primed/painted the yellow. Now take you some "clear" decal film, spray paint it black. While the paper is drying (I usually wait overnight), I scuff the windows with some 2000 grit watersand paper to make sure the surface is smooth/etched, gives the decal something to bite into also. Cut your paper a little bigger than the window, then apply. Burnish it down good with a Q-Tip and just let it dry. After drying take a "sharp" blade and run across your window edge, carefully peal the extra away. You may need to add a little decal solution or water and rub it down again. After all of that, come back and clear the whole body again...
> "Again, I'm using lacquer for everything (yellow, black decal, & clear), so you can re-clear anytime". Hope this helps... as with anything, opinions/results may vary...RM


 Bare-metal foil has a black chrome that works good and stays in place when clear coated


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Never thought of black BMF so ther ya go, more tricks of the trade...Thanks...RM


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Thanks for the tip on black BMF, Roger. I didn't know it was available, but now it's on my shopping list, too.

Rick V.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The best thing about the AW Goofy panels is the chrome bumpers, IMO...the cartoon characters had to go!!! If they would just redsign those ugly wheels. What could be difficult about a chrome reverse wheel??? As with anything, opinions will vary...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice panel truck :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

nice colors, my favorites together


----------



## Super Coupe

Another classic beauty from the boys.Great job!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Greg W

Sweet truck, nice color combo


----------



## vaBcHRog

Paint it green Put Vanwall or Cooper on the side add a trailer and it might work as a hauler for my new Grand Prix track. TJET or AFX?


----------



## LDThomas

Original is T-Jet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vaBcHRog said:


> Paint it green Put Vanwall or Cooper on the side add a trailer and it might work as a hauler for my new Grand Prix track. TJET or AFX?


It was one of the AutoWorld Cartoon Suburban's, T Jet type chassis...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sharp parting line RM!! The boys are still rockin'!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Panel & chrome reverse compliment the chrome bumper! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:..RL


----------



## tricknology

*Not sure if this is going to work....*

This picture looked like something was missing... I think I'm getting the hang of this navigation.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One of my bad habits, too much Mountain Dew....RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super clean!! What are you using for tape now? That is one sharp line!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz

I REALLY wish I could do paint like that! Tips/tricks? Airbrush?

I never fully realized just how tiny these cars are till I started trying to do customs.

Impressive!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Still using Tamiya tape Sltman, rub the edge down good and use no more paint than necessary...

It's a blend orz... not so much in tricks as it is in time. Sometimes I use both rattle can and airbrush when 2 toning. I try to get my light color (base) on first usually by rattle can, then I mask off and use an airbrush or rattle can for my dark color. Only use enough to hide, then comeback and clear the whole body. Then comeback and add decals, then clear again... Be sure and check your paints, make sure they are compatible...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Randy your consistent attention to detail is really a rare talent. 

Yea we all try round here and some do nice work and some ya know not so good lol. And I realize that beauty is in the eye of the beholder lol!!!

Keep em coming and that dew runner is one bad ride!!!! Just like the sponsers product lol!

Notice how await the chrome stock rims look!!!! BAD A$$!!!!! Very true to life


----------



## XracerHO

Very slick Mtn Dew Camaro with awesome paint scheme! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another AW 56 from the "No Joke Tour"...

Here's a repeat of an Aurora version using the same color scheme I did a couple of years ago, just had to do one more, love this fine metalic red. Added a scoop, shaved the tailgate lettering, removed the upright exhausts, lowered it a bit... Survival rate for The Joker is a bit slim around here...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

TJET or AFX?


----------



## Greg W

If I was able to do a 1to1 truck it would be just like that.
Love it!!!


----------



## alpink

*4 gear*



vaBcHRog said:


> TJET or AFX?


the tip off is the "joker" comment!
LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...!!!
Yes, Autoworld 4 gear...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

vaBcHRog said:


> TJET or AFX?


I'm bet'n "$-Gear"...

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


meant "4-G"... arthritis... :-/


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man that's pretty Randy!! Perfect color choices!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog

I need to get one and fix it up as a hauler. A question for you all on the 4 gears. How small a tire can you run on the back, The 56 Ford Truck, 59 Cadillac, the VW Van and the School bus could all make haulers but I don't want them to look like dragsters. They all look like they have good potential as haulers for my Grand Prix cars.


----------



## 60chevyjim

vaBcHRog I use regular afx rims on some of the 4gear customs that I build .

Randy that 56 ford truck looks great


----------



## alpink

yep, regulart AFX wheels and tires work and look good.
so any similar OD wheels should work as well.


----------



## Bill Hall

vaBcHRog said:


> I need to get one and fix it up as a hauler. A question for you all on the 4 gears. How small a tire can you run on the back, The 56 Ford Truck, 59 Cadillac, the VW Van and the School bus could all make haulers but I don't want them to look like dragsters. They all look like they have good potential as haulers for my Grand Prix cars.


Roger, 

To "unrake" the four gear, I start with any .250 AFX rear rim and install a PVT 1301. Heister was still making them. They are the same height as the PVT "Tall" Dune Buggy/ Indy tire, but twice as wide. Penn Valley identified them as XTXW in their description. "Extra tall extra wide" 

This combination puts you at a .510 installed, and removes that disproportional effect of a giant dragster rim with a low-pro tire that Otto Whirled is so enamored with. 

Vincent and 3R wheels would work too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You might also be able to use truck rims and tires from RRR, Vincent (Faller truck), and tires can come from B. Beers if you use Vincent's. It all depends on what body really. 

Go too low of a tire, and you'll be scraping the rails... and dealing with stuck magnets too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And while we're talking Vincents...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

You need to put Cooper, Lotus, Lola or BRM or Vanwall on the side and transport it to GreenRun Speedway


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Picked up a new sponsor... no more 2 year contracts...RM


----------



## oneredz

Nice work! I also like the "new" sponsor for the vintage Can Am.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still working on the Bone Shaker...
Got a new nose piece welded on, just not into the skull...also fabbed in some nose side pieces to hide some of the chassis...
Now to work on the mounts...RM


----------



## purple66bu

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Nice looking Can Am & good progress on the Bone Shaker! ..RL


----------



## alpink

I'm "shaking" with anticipation!!!


----------



## Rocket45

Looking good!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
And if ya like drag racing, you gotta love this Altered body from HairyCary...
Rear big meat just seemed appropriate...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet rides all the way around, Thanks for sharing RM.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No Jokers around here... RM


----------



## Super Coupe

I like it like that. Looks like a barn find.
>Tom<


----------



## 60chevyjim

a lot of nice cars n trucks Randy.
I like the paint on the 56 ford pickup too !!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*All shook up!!!*

The Bone Shaker: revised edition...



I need to find some chrome headlights for the nose, just a little too much space. To shorten it, the boys would have to re-arrange the hood lines or fatten up the grill...



Started out with the white, then added the burnt orange. Didn't know which route to take next, then I checked my sticker box and found the orange/blue checker board to compliment the paint and blue tint glass...Sometimes it just all works out...



Headers from the Hot Wheels Super Comp, HW's Morris Minor wagon engine package, credit card bedcover...RM


----------



## XracerHO

The checker board & big rear tires compliment the Bone Shaker - GREAT work! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

that is BAD AZZ


----------



## sethndaddy

Oh the Horror...........how many innocent hotwheels must die before we stop this madman.


----------



## oneredz

sethndaddy said:


> Oh the Horror...........how many innocent hotwheels must die before we stop this madman.



Many!


----------



## vaBcHRog

The only good Hot Wheels is a dead Hot Wheels that I shrank


----------



## Tuxedo

"Sometimes it all just works out"? Are you kiddin'? This thread is full of awesomeness! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys....

Don't get many of these in the shop, trying to work up a final estimate. Already welded in a support plate for a new post...



And....

Hey Dad, can I borrow the wagon???


----------



## alpink

quite a grocery getter


----------



## Super Coupe

NICE!!!
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

Can't wait to see that rolls, thats one of my favorite all time cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, you may not like it...when I saw it last, the boys were adding a hood scoop to it, can you believe it???...  RM


----------



## purple66bu

Way Killer RM....


----------



## vaBcHRog

nice!


----------



## oneredz

Needs some big fat tires out back also.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Emerald Green seemed to be the most fitting for the old Rolls, kept the landau half top in a satin brown finish, added a few GlasTech parts for a ProMod look... Special thanks to RHS for coming on board...



Knotched out for some chrome headers from a Hot Wheels, did find some big meat to apply to the AW chrome wheels...



Some bars and cables out back to finish it off...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

wow, that came out incredible. the roof looks like a soft top too. what kind of paint is that?


----------



## RjAFX

The 70 Chevelle Nomad style wagon it right up my alley.


----------



## vickers83

Awesome job on the wagon & the Roll`s RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz

THAT'S THE next dragster autoworld should make!

Incredible job Hilltop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Ed, I try to stay away from enamel, but every now and then I use the Testor's flat brown, the small brush bottle, for tops and toneau covers. I thin it down, then run it through my airbrush. After it dries, I use a quick pass of spray can semi-gloss to give it a sheen. Flat usually looks to dull, IMO. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## alpink

the stance on the Rolls is excellent. anyone got a Bentley?
LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And while we're in the drag race mode...
Here's an old Super Nova body the boys had out back...You might remember this body from a few years back. We had cut the original top off and welded on a late model Camaro top...



Used a metalic red up front fading into a black rear with silver on the bottom...





Added the usual hardware out back...



This one could be my new favorite. Here's a test shot...RM


----------



## XracerHO

The Wagon & Rolls look Great and the paint on the Nova is awesome! All great builds & detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

git the GUM OUT!


----------



## sidecar53

I think that Nova is the most beautiful slotcar I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## oneredz

Hilltop, you r ze Artiste!


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome job on the Rolls and the Novmaro. The boys still know how to turn out gems. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Go man go!!!!!

Randy, you have to be the most consistent slot car guy I ever knew!!!

Not only putting out top quality customs but you keep at it all year round!!!

Keep em coming pal!! Always easy on the eyes at GlasTech!!!!!


----------



## GT40

GS
You hit that nail right on the head.
His builds are first class all the way, there just outstanding pieces of eye candy
and I'll bet there bad ass fast too., keep them coming I never get tired of looking and learning how he does it.

gt40


----------



## GT40

double post


----------



## vickers83

Awesome job on the Nova RM, I`ll be expecting it in the mail!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Sorry v83, I lost your address  
The boys caught a couple of early morning test shots...RM


----------



## vickers83

Sweet cars RM, For a guy that likes to go straight, Your getting pretty fond of these road race cars!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just keeping the boys busy V83, lol. No worries, got a couple of hot rods in the works  ...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A couple of 33's about ready to party...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Purdy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz

That Pepsi machine looks like it is not getting much use. Are you paying the guys enough?


----------



## RjAFX

Look'n Good Hill ....... Look'n Good!


----------



## vickers83

QUOTE: A couple of 33's about ready to party...RM

Ah, Finally a couple of cars that don`t turn!  Great lookin 33`s there RM, Outstanding work as usual! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

That's my kinda party there. Nice work as always.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That's a pair of Very Pretty '33 Willys, me likey


----------



## vaBcHRog

vickers83 said:


> QUOTE: A couple of 33's about ready to party...RM
> 
> Ah, Finally a couple of cars that don`t turn!  Great lookin 33`s there RM, Outstanding work as usual! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



What do you mean finally! 90% of his cars don't turn or pull cars that don't turn :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One more for the No Joke Tour...
Quick strip and repaint, even left the ******* pipes on this one. Cream in color with a satin finish bed cover...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy it looks great that color !!


----------



## rodstrguy

Wow, what a change... Looks understated yet very cool.


----------



## rodstrguy

How would that look with Gulf blue fenders/running boards I wonder???


----------



## vickers83

Awesome service truck RM! Kinda likin that color too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Good try there rdstgy, keep wondering, lol...
Back to the A2B cars...Here's a ProMod we've been working on. Used some fingernail polish for the top paint, has a metalic gold/orange color...



Exhaust ports made from sterling silver jewerly, from the craft dept at Hobby Lobby...



The usual add-on's out back...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

I need to see some of your creations going down the drag strip


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here ya go Rog, the Fiberglas Trends Nova...RM



Parts Plus Vette on Pass Time...man I miss that show...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Catching up on my viewing: the 33's, Gulf P/U are great & the paint on the Promod outstanding! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a couple of back to backs you might like...Tyco & Mega G drive trains with some AFX chrome wheels from RRR...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

Very cool they both look great !!


----------



## Super Coupe

Fantastic!!! Those colors look great together. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## rodstrguy

Where can I get the 53 Chevy and the coupe, just awesome...


----------



## 60chevyjim

rodstrguy said:


> Where can I get the 53 Chevy and the coupe, just awesome...


they may be headed to the barret Jackson auctions lol.


----------



## XracerHO

Both look GREAT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Really like the coupe idea for the Mega G drive train. RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

rodstrguy said:


> Where can I get the 53 Chevy and the coupe, just awesome...


I could probably sell you a couple rsg, for a slightly higher marked up price... or try this link below... Cool bodies...check out that Monte Carlo too!!! RM

http://superjetslotcars.com/body64.html


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys wanted to rework one of those red Carfitti Mustangs, I said go for it, ya can't hurt it...



Layed down a silver base, came back with blue accent on the bottom, satin black for the hood, spoiler, & rear louvers...RM


----------



## alpink

the fade is terrific.
just another flawless work of art!!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Yowzers, that looks sweet!


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome as always. The boys ya have there sure know how to lay down the paint.
>Tom<


----------



## rodstrguy

Gotta agree with Al Pink... Fade is terrific!


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, what an amazing transformation - Great looking Mustang! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Greg W

I think Auto World should hire Randy to design all of their body's, they all look great.


----------



## vickers83

Very nice paint work RM! Another carfitti saved from the crusher!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RM, that Mustang turned out Fabulous ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Greg W said:


> I think Auto World should hire Randy to design all of their body's, they all look great.


Thanks guys!!!
Hey GW, Thanks for the plug!!!, I actually sent AW an email for a job application. I was just messing around, sent em some pics, just to see if anything came of it. I'm sure somebody saw it, but no reply. Not that I'm that good or anything, but Catwoman, a car with wiskers, I had to... RM

email I sent:

Hi, I’ve been buying AutoWorld slotcars for some time now. These seem to be catered to kids, but I’m guessing your biggest buyer would be adults like myself. I just don’t understand the Carfitti cars, the Joker truck and a Catwoman Grand AM and the Looney Toones. I guess they do sell, but it seems the market would sell better with drag themed cars. The Legends are great by the way, got them. I would like to apply for a job in the design/paint department if you have an opening. I would also like to work from home, as I do not wish to move at this time. All the cars above, I bought to strip and repaint for a drag race/street look. You have the molds, you have the sponsors, the screen painting capabilities, why not use them for a more serious appeal to adults/older kids, that have the money to spend??? Am I missing the whole boat here??? I’m sending some pictures of drag cars and customs that I have built as a job reference. Thank you for your time…RM, Nolensville TN
P.S. One of the best improvements you guys made was adding chrome wheels!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Way back- Time Machine...*

Thanks for the heads-up, Randy....I musta missed this/your first post in this Shop thread, as it was before I arrived at this fine Site. These are beautiful Builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:




Hilltop Raceway said:


> The Meyer Bros. stopped by the shop for a little last minute inspecting before they go at it. Blue Austin is on the rack checking rear tire clearance, and the orange Tyco VW is getting the frontend checked. I don't know how this story will end...RM


----------



## RjAFX

The quality of workmanship in this thread, and a couple others is nothing short of the best. I looking at this stuff.


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy you know if you paint for AW you have to relocate to china right . lol
the paint on the mustang looks great .. I like the Austin too , something about the VW bugs me .lol


----------



## Greg W

That is so cool RM, a reply would have been awesome.
I guess some people just don't like free advise.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Relocate to China??? What!!! I don't even eat egg rolls...
And speaking of no whiskers or were we??? RM


----------



## rodstrguy

Another seriously awesome fade... whiskers be damned. Even Catwoman would love the change!


----------



## alpink

" ... shake it up baby....
twist and shout ....
c'mon, c'mon, c'mon baby now 
work it on out ....."


----------



## RiderZ

Pontiac


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice paint work on the poncho . I like the color blue on the front of it too .
im waiting to see a Christine drag car with a blower motor or a hood scoop .


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the fade on the SHAKER & great build! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## GT40

Hilltop
You couldn't work for them you make nicer cars then they do and you have much better ideas then they do.
Never been a fan of there cars, I've picked up a few of them for the grandkids
two were not runners right out of the box and another one had a broken guide pin right out of the box too. great QC on there parts NOT.

GT40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, the boys and I appreciate the good words!!!
Speaking ot the boys, I turned em loose on this ProMod Camaro from the Hairy Canary series... They may have gotten a little funky with the colors... I promise, there's a body under all the sponsors... ya just gotta have em in today's market...RM


----------



## alpink

astoundingly outstanding


----------



## vickers83

Very, Very nice cars RM. Outstanding work as usual! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy

Best way to draw attention to the sponsors, Use wild colors... but tastefully... well done!


----------



## vaBcHRog

If you watch Bones you know what King of the Lab is.

I hereby declare RM King of the Board.

All hail the king


----------



## XracerHO

One Awesome Quarter Horse with great paint, new hood ornament & wing! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
If Aurora had a failure, other than not creating a 56 Chevy, I would say it was paper stickers. I hate those things, they are just waiting for your fingers and thumb to roll the edges!!! Just a rant of mine...
Anyways, it should take a while for these to come off...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

Nicely don as always. Love what you did to the wheels


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Can you hear me now? I do say that is one bad Capri !!!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great Capri & really like the chrome fill caps on the trunk & red rim wheels! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vickers83

A little somethin different from the boys @ Hilltop! Kinda diggen that Capri RM :thumbsup::thumbsup:!


----------



## Tuxedo

Another nice one. Did you get the Vega parts you needed?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Yea, I've picked up a few of the Vegas...most have the wheelie bars missing. Hopefully the boys can work around that...RM


----------



## alpink

our item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 1:03 pm on November 16, 2015 in NOLENSVILLE, TN 37135

LOL


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy if you get 2 sets of good wheelie bars you need to make a mold so you can make 2 sets of them at a time


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Beast*

Thanks guys!!!
May have to try that 60J...
Got the Vega finished up...



Decided to use a favorite paint scheme from the past... Be sure and count the Bowties...



Borrowed the bars from a car I had...thanks to Al, I got an extra set now...




Did I mention an old paint scheme...




Did I mention it was a favorite color blend??? RM


----------



## Hittman101

OMG!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Punisher2009

Those are Bad Ass!


----------



## vickers83

Awesome cars RM, The yellow/red/black colors do seem to get along with each other quite well! Some day, after I learn to paint with one color i`ll try multiples!


----------



## alpink

now THAT's a six pack!


----------



## RiderZ

Those are six of the nicest slot cars to grace the whole damn internet!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I counted 4 bowties, does that mean that I win the car??? I will pm you my Addy to you can ship it to me. Let me know the cost of shipping......

Rob


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy that's a bunch of nice paint work !!
great work as all ways !!!


----------



## RjAFX

Yep, that Capri is clean & simple. Looks like it was made just for me.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Remember the Monte Carlo??? RM


----------



## alpink

clean and mean


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice work on the monte SS !!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow!!!

I need one!!!! When did you do the Monte pal?!?!?!

I love it!!! Are there any spare at Glastech??


----------



## vickers83

Awesome MC drag car RM, The boys did their usual top-notch work on this one! And of course, A perfect color choice too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
GlasTech didn't build this one J65...try these guys:
http://superjetslotcars.com/body64.html down at the bottom, nice body kits...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet deal RM.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome all the yellow/red/black vehicles plus the Monte Carlo!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super G Man

*Back at the shop*

Nice cars RM! Better watch out though, the boys will probably ask for a raise after seeing that group.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And a couple of his and hers...RM


----------



## alpink

and a fine looking couple they are


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

They look like the perfect pair. Nice work .
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

For those that knew CJ and the ones that didn't, we lost another good friend/builder/racer a few weeks ago...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's awesome Randy! CJ would be proud!


----------



## DR. SLOTZ

Man, How you do That. Jeeperz. Its BEAUTIFUL. Got me in Tears


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...

The good folks from K&N persuaded me to build one more... Was never wild about the Vega Gasser, may have been the flames... I'm starting to like it a lot more!!!  RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Soooo Nice.... Is that a V-8?


----------



## XracerHO

WOW! Really nice build - especially like the black exhaust background & bowtie grille accents! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

that Vega grocery getter is a GAS


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RM, your Vega-Van Gasser turned out really nice :thumbsup: . And I hated the Flames on my original too- back in the day. Funny thing, I only bought Two A/FX cars before I got out of Racing HO Slots in my early teens, one was the Vega Van Gasser, that I used for Drag Racing, the other was the L&M Lola, which was awesome for RoadRacing. At the Same time, I bought two TycoPro's, one was the Trick Mustang Funny car, which was Awesome in a Straight Line, the other was the 427 Cobra, which for the life of me, I couldn't keep on the track in the curves, and those foils frustrated me to no end, which eventually led me to Quit Slots, and sell them all !


----------



## joegri

diggin the CJ tribute car. thanx randy. oh and the capri aint bad either!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys and...
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours from me and mine and the boys at the shop... Wuff!!! RM


----------



## alpink

Seasons Greetings


----------



## vickers83

Merry Christmas to the crew @ Hilltop from the guys @Gator Gary`s. Happy Holidays to all! :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to the Hilltop crew! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys and...
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours from me and mine and the boys at the shop... Wuff!!! RM


OMG!!! :thumbsup:
Bubba


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!!!
Guess you can tell, I'm likin' these Vegas...
We done this one in a 3 tone, used some Vincent wheels, 


we filled in the rear roll pan, added some pull cords out back. Blacked out the glass although the red tint would have worked also. We've got some wheelie bars on back order...


Cut a hole in the hood, added an injection set up from the Hot Wheels Passing Gasser...



started out with a white base, added some Chrome Yellow, then finished off with a Grabber Orange which seemed to give a good color transition...



Was glad the good folks from Parts Plus came on board, there color logo blended right in...RM


----------



## alpink

GM and RM rock!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Casper*

The boys were busy at the end of last year, had a lot of projects going, almost finished...
Some of you may remember Casper, "The Friendly Ghost"...how about Casper the "Bitch'n Ride"??? Was gonna stay with all white and black, somehow couldn't resist the new RRR graphics...RM


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
*Ooooooooo.... Me likey very much...*

Have any '34 Chevy 5-window coupe bodies?...

Need to do my buddy's car...

John
.


----------



## RiderZ

That @&$:;(- is sweet,


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the coupe & the graphics, sweet ride! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words and also to the lookers...
Here's another No Joker 56 Ford from AW...
May be hard to see, but it's a Duplicolor Chrome Yellow with a Model Master Grabber Orange fade on the bottom if I remember correctly...
Shaved the hood trim, added a scoop, filled in the exhaust holes, shaved the tailgate...did I mention lowered it???
Guess it's time to take down the decorations and get busy for the new year...RM


----------



## alpink

Randy, yeah, I can see the fade.
it is subtle, but noticeable.
looks pretty darn good from where I sit


----------



## fordcowboy

old yellower never looked so good.lol


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy the truck looks great :thumbsup::thumbsup:,
it even looks like a ford hood scoop.

a long time ago I shortened the aurora version and slammed it as low as possible 
on a aurora tjet tuffones chassis with vintage aj's aluminum rims ..


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a classic gem!!! Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Still tying up loose ends...

How's about another cool street rod...used some RRR graphics on top of a Duplicolor metalic red with Sally Hansen orange on top...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very cool rod &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;

RM, question for ya, any chance you have some of the Chevy Pickup you did a while back?? For the farm truck .Also any ideas on an 87 El Camino? Ever cast one? And finally any input on the GMC Sonoma? Would the typhoon you did work for it maybe?? Cut a bed in one??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Will have to check the box J65... I had thought about doing one, but was going to have to build a topper... My grill was a 67/68, but would still work by the time you put a few dents in it... I did have an S10 that would work, but I'm sure the mold has gone bad... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Will have to check the box J65... I had thought about doing one, but was going to have to build a topper... My grill was a 67/68, but would still work by the time you put a few dents in it... I did have an S10 that would work, but I'm sure the mold has gone bad... RM


Ok Randy. Keep me posted or give me a call when you get a chance &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys rolled in this old Tyco Ralley Vette...



Added on a few GlasTech parts to put her on the strip...



also added some RRR wheelie's to compliment the chute and cords...



picked up a favorite sponsor and the rest as they say is...
well almost... after looking at the pics, I need to go back and finish up the detail work, forgot to detail the marker lights, Doh!!! RM


----------



## alpink

well ....
it is partly yellow!
LOL
looks good


----------



## LDThomas

Sweet...


----------



## vickers83

Wow RM! I wasn`t on H/T for a few days and I missed a bunch of your builds. The boys must be workin 80 hours a week! Really liken that yellow ford truck! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ya know back in the day we ran the crap out of those. 440x2 was a superior chassis. With great magnets to hold gem tight. I put probably 100,000 miles on those vettes. 

Very nice rendition .


----------



## XracerHO

Have a few of those glow in the dark Vets sitting around & wondering what to do with them, Thanks RM for showing me - Great looking Drag car! :thumbsup: Just put the Vet on a trailer behind your yellow P/U & head to the strip! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Also likin' these AFX Capris's...Like em much better without the paper peal stickers, hate those things, bad idea from Aurora, but that's just me as opinions will vary!!! RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

I like seeing them pained up to,

Here is a nice one to model


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'll show that pic to the boys in tommorrow's meeting...Thanks, RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Capri! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Back to the serious stuff...
While looking through the Sally Hansen isle at Walmart, I ran caross this fine metalic orange color... Pure Ice brand, color - Hot Tamale...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow!!! Lots of real estate on that Monte!!!! 


Digging the color ???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You telling me!!! Almost ran out of sponsors!!!  RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

great looking monte and I like the blue n white 53 chevy sedan delivery


----------



## slotcarman12078

Loving that Hot Tamale!!! Keep the boys busy!! They keep hitting home runs!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking & very low - Hot Tamale !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys and I appreciate the good words!!!

Using up some leftover paint... 
AW Graffitti Cuda or use to be...RM


----------



## alpink

excellent mix of colors ....
especially with that decal set


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

One bad Cuda!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

One Awesome Cuda! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not as much snow as the Northern folks, but we do get some... Need more trucks just in case...
Here's a cool custom we built running a four gear set up...



Thanks to T aka B we finally see the light, added this cool flashing yellow LED...



Original boom was from Greg W Garage and KCL provided the chrome hook...RM


----------



## alpink

heavy duty hooker there randy


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog

I'm not a huge fan of 4 gears but you sure make them pretty.


----------



## hojoe

Outstanding. Simple but strong.
hojoe


----------



## Greg W

Old school cool...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweeeeeeet truck!!! ?


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking super duty wrecker RM.
>Tom<


----------



## Frank Broughton

Great job! Looks really nice.


----------



## XracerHO

Very sharp & striking Wrecker! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, the boys and I apprecite the good words!!!
Due the little snow we had and more predicted, we got another wrecker on the way, just in case, so stay tuned...RM


----------



## WesJY

Nice cuda!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Here's a cool little ride we been working on...
Gotta love the early year Nova's...
Naturally, we had to scoopatize it...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

I think you have scoops in your DNA


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Breath Rog, just breath!!! Deep breaths...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool looking 64 nova delivery !!


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking little delivery ride the boys have conjured up.
>Tom<


----------



## Super Coupe

Double post. Sorry


----------



## alpink

tubbed and tooled.
I like it


----------



## joegri

i'm sayin randy has always made the best delivery rides. check out the the taillight detail. nuthun get goes over looked.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Totally digging the Super Kewl grocery getter there RM!!


----------



## Gear Head

Mhmmm


----------



## slotto

Great Delivery Randy


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy thanks for the sedan deliverys !!
im going to paint the 53 the same colors as yours.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Man, you do some awesome work. Very impressive!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys, we appreciate the good words!!! RM and the boys...


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking delivery! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Low Tow*

Not worrying so much about snow as flash flooding...the boys finsihed this one just in time...RM


----------



## alpink

would I be correct in assuming the amber light on the roof flashes?
LOL


----------



## vaBcHRog

That one might have trouble in a flash flood low and sleek = flooded and stalled 

Love Betty on the tail gate


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You would be correct Al...it actually flashes red/blue... I just tinted it yellow with a marker...RM
P.S. make your screen bigger


----------



## alpink

LOL ... OK the video is cool


----------



## Super Coupe

WOW!!! The Hilltop wrecker looks awesome!
>Tom<


----------



## Greg W

Gotta love truck season, awesome!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You know we had to do a yellow one...Sorry Sltman, we got plenty of yellow... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Another sweet go getter!!! &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Super Coupe

What a beaut.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Nova delivery looks GREAT & appreciate all the work you put into producing the mold when viewing you diecast Redo postings!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Here's a few pics of the Camaro we were working on...
I reworked an old body I had, stretched the front end, added some rocker panels, and rear spoiler...RM


----------



## alpink

like that.
perfect s t r e t c h


----------



## alpink

like that.
perfect s t r e t c h


----------



## Frank Broughton

wow, great looking car -- spectacular workmanship!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's time for another creamsicle...
Cream color on top with an orange bottom...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Fantastic!!!
>Tom<


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy nice job on the nova , witch color did you do first the cream or the orange ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

cream...I try to do the darker colors last, just easier hiding...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool thanks Randy


----------



## alpink

is the graphic painted or decal?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Decal... I wish I could paint like that...all I can do is scribble... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Decal... I wish I could paint like that...all I can do is scribble... RM



Wow. How do I get some Sky High Speed decals?!?!?


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Creamsicle! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

With a long time sponsor, how can you say no...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Nice rework of the body & one flashy paint scheme! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Looking good Hill Looking good!!


----------



## Frank Broughton

wow - that just sings!!!!!!!! btw - I love your garage - you build it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Frank Broughton said:


> wow - that just sings!!!!!!!! btw - I love your garage - you build it?


Yes sir...that's my track garage... Thought I would utilize the space underneath the track, so a garage just inside the pit road seemed to do the trick...RM
P.S. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW!!!!!! What a space there RM ??


----------



## purple66bu

How about a pic of the whole track Randy??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's some old pics... post #229 RM

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261791&page=16


----------



## Frank Broughton

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's some old pics... post #229 RM
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261791&page=16


Amazing..... I love it!


----------



## purple66bu

That is one killer track Randy thanks for the link I was always curious to see your track


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Another truck I let the boys fool around with...After a nice fade, we laid on some graphics for a little more color... Some chrome wheels would really set it off...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Damn!! That's a sweet truck pal ??


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking ride the boys have created there.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Chevy Pick Up Truck! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I guess most of you that follow this thread knew it was just a matter of time before we added a hood scoop to one... also added the bottom splitter, lowered it a bit...about ready for paint...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yes yes yes*!!! I like where this is going ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Seem to be stuck on trucks...RM


----------



## TomH

Is that Duplicolor spray? It looks good. I just bought some of their lacquer primer.(I think). Smell test will tell.


----------



## 65 COMET

Lovin the trucks Randy!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking truck! :thumbsup: Seem to be stuck on trucks, too! :smile2: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looks alot like the Sonoma from Street Outlaws .

I love it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes, Duplicolor black...
After going back and looking, don't think the original from Street Outlaws had the redstripe, when Daddy Dave drove it...
Since Jackie, the owner, has decided to drive it, they have swapped the colors, now has silver on top...
It's still a bad truck, just needs a good driver...RM


----------



## TomH

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yes, Duplicolor black...
> After going back and looking, don't think the original from Street Outlaws had the redstripe, when Daddy Dave drove it...
> Since Jackie, the owner, has decided to drive it, they have swapped the colors, now has silver on top...
> It's still a bad truck, just needs a good driver...RM


I don't think Jackie will ever get the Sonoma going like Daddy Dave had it going.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just to get away from trucks for a bit...I want go far...:laugh:
Sorry you can't tell, but it's a light red on top with a metallic red on the sides...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Like the RED dragster & black background accents around the exhaust, grille & headlights! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How's about some love for the forgotten Tyco's??



In race trim...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Remember the white truck???



Added a little color with no sponsors, can you believe it??? 



ProStreet....RM


----------



## alpink

like the way the rear tires/wheels fill up the wheel well!


----------



## XracerHO

Two Great looking trucks in race trim! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Some short chrome headers would work great, I do believe...time to look at some hot wheels...RM


----------



## TomH

Looks good as it is too.


----------



## Super Coupe

The "Great Pumpkin" has Risen!!!! That is a good looking ride the boys have got together.
>Tom<


----------



## Super G Man

Beautiful! Is it Duplicolor Orange RM?






Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> Some short chrome headers would work great, I do believe...time to look at some hot wheels...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Did I mention I like these Vega's...
Another quick strip and decaled version... sponsors pay way more than flames!!! RM


----------



## alpink

another fine "lemon pealer"!


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the orange coupe & you sure are producing Great looking Vega's! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Super G Man said:


> Beautiful! Is it Duplicolor Orange RM?


Sorry SGM... forgot to answer your question, Doh!!! It's already gone, but I believe it was Model Master Hemi Orange, the Custom Lacquer Systems spray paint...RM

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes28107.htm


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I know the color of this one...black with a satin finish...lol...
And some red tint glass with chrome Vincents doesn't hurt...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a nice little package right there.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Cute *QUICK* Delivery! :thumbsup: >RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vaBcHRog said:


> I like seeing them pained up to,
> 
> Here is a nice one to model


Duplicating 1:1 cars in HO scale can be difficult and time consuming, so I try and make adjustments that will still work and yet look good enough for the track, IMO... 
Red topping, cream bottom, and custom LS decals...RM


----------



## rodstrguy

Nice! That looks good on that Capri/Escort!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Duplicating 1:1 cars in HO scale can be difficult and time consuming, so I try and make adjustments that will still work and yet look good enough for the track, IMO...
> Red topping, cream bottom, and custom LS decals...RM


That Capri is freakin sharp! The old school sponsors fit perfect


----------



## Acki

*FORD Capri #24 9h Kyalami 1971*

Your cars are always of superb quality. The lines are crisp and the details very sharp. You make it look so easy.

If you don’t mind, I would want to show my version of the FORD Capri #24. The Capri has a strong impact on European Racing in the 70s. The livery of the cars was very significant for the brand. I have tried my luck on several, also the Lucky Strike version from the 9h Kyalami 1971 using custom decals. 



Michael


----------



## XracerHO

RM, one very sharp Capri :thumbsup: & very good replica Capri, Acki. They both remind me of the Ban on cigarette advertising on racing cars which included slot cars! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I don't mind at all Michael, very nice!!! You have more patience than I do!!! Please post more pics... Where do you find those decals if I may ask??? RM


----------



## Acki

Thank you RM! The decals are custom made, fitted to the exact body and professionally printed on very thin material to conform to the body. Still a very tedious and difficult task I can’t always accomplish without mishaps. I now design most of the decals I use on the cars. 

Michael

More examples can be found on my blog Slot Car hO FORD Capri RS2600 RS3100


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Mishaps", welcome to my world!!! Lots of good looking cars Michael!!! I think we need a Capri only thread to show all those beauties...Thanks for the link...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And for the soda wars...
Even though it's a Ford, these are some cool, race looking bodies!!!RM


----------



## RjAFX

You boys are like Farmers........Out standing in your field. 

Very, very nice cars, and the craftsmanship is superb. I like door slammers and these are beautiful.


----------



## RjAFX

Your boys are like Farmers........Out standing in your field. 

Very, very nice cars, and the craftsmanship is superb. I like door slammers and these are beautiful.


----------



## Super G Man

Michael, Need to post some more pics of your customs. They look great. 




Acki said:


> Your cars are always of superb quality. The lines are crisp and the details very sharp. You make it look so easy.
> 
> If you don’t mind, I would want to show my version of the FORD Capri #24. The Capri has a strong impact on European Racing in the 70s. The livery of the cars was very significant for the brand. I have tried my luck on several, also the Lucky Strike version from the 9h Kyalami 1971 using custom decals.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


----------



## Acki

*@ Super G Man*, Thank you for your compliment on the Capri .

Right now I am focusing on my track building (CRG Circuit Reims-Gueux). To be found in the slot car track building section on hobby talk.

If you like you can go to my blog acar-foresthill. 
There you can find some of the builds from the past.
Summer is a good time for painting cars.
It could well be that I finish some project waiting for the finishing touches.
They would be a good start for a new thread on hobby talk :wink2:.

Michael


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ever have a build you're not too excited about, then it just clicks when finished, at least for me... Some chrome wheelie bars would really do the trick!!! RM


----------



## alpink

two tone blue works for me.
nice hotrod


----------



## hojoe

that's beautious. I wish I could paint like that.


----------



## Bubba 123

hojoe said:


> that's beautious. I wish I could paint like that.


Ditto on Randy's SUPER-steady detailing/painting...
starting to save my milk-$$, for another "Hilltop-Custom" to fix my "Addiction" >

Bubba 123 :wink2:
"NOT" really into "Dragsters" but between a rail-dragster from "HittMan",
and drooling over Randy's stuff (keep plenty of paper-towels & Windex beside the PC Monitor :wink2
I'm being "Loowerd" to Da' "Dark-Side" :surprise:

Bubba 123


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice Blue on Blue! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Appreciate the good words!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another reborn AFX Vette... Hard to tell, but I used a darker color fade on the bottom...RM


----------



## alpink

the fade is noticeable, but could be mistaken for shadow.
in any case it sets off the body nicely
I like the barely there chrome on the back bumpers


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Yellow funny car but it looks like an AFX Corvette Funny car. The fade more noticeable over the wheel wells! You have been watching Chip Foose do the darker fade below the belt line. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! Good eye there RL, it is a Vette...Guess I got to use to those Vega rebuilds...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Took me a while to adapt to the Bob...just walk away mode...zilla style, but it works pretty good. I try to have the boys working on a few projects all at the same time, so if one project needs a little more dry time, work on something else...
With RL in mind posting some before's... here's some future projects...RM


----------



## Acki

Looks promising, don´t you think? Another Ford Capri on its way, with a very nice colour combination (MIZUNO backwards :wink2:?). A larger workshop will be needed in the future, for all the cars in progress.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good eye there Acki, Mizuno it is... The boys are putting the stickers on as we speak...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And so we have it, stickerfied...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

very nice as always


----------



## Acki

Well, the Capri looks really good! – Very crisp and clear! I am amazed how fast you finished that car. How long does your clear coat take to dry? The Capri rides on a G-Plus, I suppose. The rims don´t come in chrome usually. Did you paint them chrome? Looking forward to the other cars. Acki


----------



## Super G Man

*Lmp*

Another masterpiece! May have to try and paint one of those, like the body shape.




Hilltop Raceway said:


> And so we have it, stickerfied...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Right again my friend, it is a G Plus chassis, just stock factory wheels, not chrome. I did swap out the rear foams for some silicones. I use lacquer base paints and automotive clears. I try to wait till the next day before handling. So it actually took about a week, painted the white, next day light blue, next day dark blue, next day decals/paint details, next day clear, next day/day and half start reassembly. It could be done sooner, but then you start to screw up, at least me anyway. Enamels just take too long to dry... Thanks for the good words...RM 
P.S. I also use the "illusion" setting on my camera, makes things look better...:laugh:


----------



## XracerHO

Great finish & detailing (rear deck gas cap) on the Capri!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Now, to slow things down a bit...If you like delivery bodies as much as I do...RM


----------



## alpink

class act


----------



## Rick Voegelin

The quality of your work is exceptional, each new custom raises the bar another notch. The casting, paint, and decals are superb.

Thanks for sharing,
Rick V.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet sedan delivery and that Capri, just plain cool. Never thought much of them but you make us all want more of them!!! 

Talk soon pal. Season kicking up ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
That Capri body is pretty cool, could be one of AFX's best...has a great stance, good race look, nice wells, etc...got a few more planned...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Really like Delivery bodies too & will watch for more Capri bodies! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like these Capri's myself J65..
How about a Shell makeover???.RM


----------



## Acki

Yes, I like Capris for various reasons. The car was an outstanding design in the 70s. With that long hood it had a very American touch to it. It became a legend in European motorsport of that period. 
Your treatment of the car is unusual and very well executed. I like the two-tone paint scheme and Shell sponsoring. The radiator with the black wash and the rear with the black around the lights add some nice detail. Not to forget the door handles ☺ Did you chrome paint the rims on this version?
Now I know what you meant when you suggested a Capri thread.
Acki


----------



## alpink

where did you get the tiny tape strips to put over the headlights?
LOL


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Capri's with two-tone paint scheme and great detailing! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the good words guys!!!
Acki... those are chrome wheels from Road Race Replicas...
Al... I used some of the new Jeep tail lights, the hard part was shrinking them down to size....RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Somebody didn't like spoilers!!! My parts man bought these from ebay. The Ebay guy told me he had picked them up at a toy show. All the rear spoilers had been shaved down, the rest of the body looked perfect, even the chrome blowers shined. Just made a package deal on all of em...



Here's a quick resto on one the boys finished up, while I was on vacation last week... I shaved the side glass off, makes it a lot easier top put the glass back in place. The side glass will usually chip the paint on the doors, especially if it's thick...DIY info... RM


----------



## Acki

Well, this is a different kind of a Capri! Looking good!
Nobody takes over while I am on holidays. Well-trained staff you´ve got!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Acki....you know, I probably need to put one of the Capri's on the dragstrip, lol. I see Datsun 240Z's with V8 trim packages, blowers, scoops, wheelie bars, etc. on the dragstrip...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice clean build with a "front spoiler" even while you were on vacation - super crew! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see all the different variations. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks Acki....you know, I probably need to put one of the Capri's on the dragstrip, lol. I see Datsun 240Z's with V8 trim packages, blowers, scoops, wheelie bars, etc. on the dragstrip...RM


Looks like someone beat me to it...although the number 5 looks a bit too large for the roof??? RM

Vintage Aurora AFX Multi Colored Mercury Capri 5 Monster Engine RARE Slot Car | eBay


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another from the "No Whiskers Tour"...RM


----------



## alpink

do I detect a hint of yellow?
LOL


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> do I detect a hint of yellow?
> LOL


super "Fade" painting :thumbsup:

Bubba :wink2:


----------



## Acki

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks like someone beat me to it...although the number 5 looks a bit too large for the roof??? RM
> 
> Vintage Aurora AFX Multi Colored Mercury Capri 5 Monster Engine RARE Slot Car | eBay


Oh yes, that number on the roof ruins the job.>



XracerHO said:


> Very nice clean build with a "front spoiler" even while you were on vacation - super crew! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see all the different variations. ..RL





Bubba 123 said:


> super "Fade" painting :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba :wink2:


Do I detect some chrome on this built? Maybe you want to explain how it was applied. :nerd::surprise:
I always admire your paint jobs. Even thou I am not into American cars, I would want to make some with a multicolour blends.
Love the look of it! Thank you, Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry, I did not apply the chrome. These are bodies from AutoWorld that I strip. AW did a Batman release of the Batmobile, so someone decided they needed a Joker and a Catwoman plus a few other Batman paint schemes. I strip the bodies and repaint, thus the "No Whiskers Tour" or "No Joke Tour", lol. I remove the chrome pieces and glass before stripping...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome blend on the RPM car from the No Whiskers Tour! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And now for the more serious stuff...
After about almost complete, the boys realized they had rebuilt a car from the past...one of my early ProMods builds...

[/QUOTE]







Gotta thank Hooker, Comp, Crane, B&M, Fram and others for sticking with me!!! RM


----------



## alpink

quite a pair


----------



## Acki

Stunning colour combination on the cars. Dark red and purple with that light blue divide. :nerd: The finish looks perfect. You make it look easy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, Awesome build & colour combination with the purple! Stunning pair! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Too funny pal!!!! Did you really not know till after the recent build???


BTW, they're a handsome pair ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I knew the colors were close and I liked them together. For the second build, I was trying some fingernail polish. The B&M decals were some I made for the second build, did forget about using the B&M on the first, doh! Guess I need to start all over... The original Willys was one of my first attempts at casting...Jimmie Flintstone cast the second version...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I knew the colors were close and I liked them together. For the second build, I was trying some fingernail polish. The B&M decals were some I made for the second build, did forget about using the B&M on the first, doh! Guess I need to start all over... The original Willys was one of my first attempts at casting...Jimmie Flintstone cast the second version...RM



Nice .Like hearing how your mind works pal. If u get a chance, give me a call .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You gotta love drag racing...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Another GREAT build, really like the low stance & the way the red followed the line of the car! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bendix joins up for a Capri team project the boys have been working on...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Another GREAT Capri build, team Capri could have a very good looking IROC race on your track! Glad to see a Cobra & Hot Rod #0 waiting in the background for track time. :smile2: ..RL


----------



## Acki

This car seems to belong to a very organized racing team. All clean white body and rims. Whish you would show a picture what it looked like after the race.:wink2: When will you show us the dragster funny car version of the Capri? Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Acki said:


> Whish you would show a picture what it looked like after the race.:wink2: When will you show us the dragster funny car version of the Capri? Acki


I'd say it would have scratches, lol!!!
Haven't built a drag version yet, will try to get on it...
In the meantime, we did finish up the other Bendix Team car... RM


----------



## Acki

The #5 looks beautiful. Very classic Capri style paint sheme.:nerd: Acki


----------



## XracerHO

Great race team!! ..RL


----------



## rodstrguy

You make those Capris really stand out! Never was a fan of them until you started repainting them... The detail is outstanding.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...the boys and I appreciate the good words!!!
Now for some colors... Hope your able to see the color change...RM


----------



## alpink

tremendous fade and, as always, clean crisp lines.
detail is great and decals are in good proportion. not too busy yet representitave.
excellent


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, Awesome paint scheme w/fade! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## rodstrguy

You are a paint magician...


----------



## Acki

The paint job looks excellent! In some pictures the blue also appears to fade from light blue to a darker blue. But I have to admit I would have liked it better, if the logos on the hood and the wing were smaller. When will we see your real cars? Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys and I very much appreciate your thoughts and comments!!! Helps us understand/see variations of other building possibilities/ideas.
Acki, with the new ProStock rules this years, the flat hood/no hoodscoop rule, leaves plenty of real estate space for sponsor advertising... 
Speaking of sponsors... we were glad to work out a deal with Target...RM


----------



## Acki

I am always amazed on the quality of your paint jobs! Lines and details are crisp and clear. Like the classic split of red and white on the side panels and the hood! Always good to have sponsor donate to your hobby! Have you ever had a chance to paint a 1:1 racecar for a team? Acki


----------



## Bubba 123

Acki said:


> I am always amazed on the quality of your paint jobs! Lines and details are crisp and clear. Like the classic split of red and white on the side panels and the hood! Always good to have sponsor donate to your hobby! Have you ever had a chance to paint a 1:1 racecar for a team? Acki


SHHHhhhhh!!!.. Hill-Top Is on/in The "FBI's-Protection" System....
a Lot of Racing Teams want Him "Off'd", because He's SO-Good a Painter!!

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not sure why Flikr dropped a picture, went back and posted with Photobucket...
Thanks guys...
He's not that good Bubba...
Acki, I have done some basement 1:1 paint work on the side, not as a professional. I did paint up a 1:1 Vega years ago for a friend for the dragstrip, red and white colors, lol. 
I'll look to see if I can find a picture...RM


----------



## XracerHO

The Capri paint schemes are great but your detailing (door handes, blk grille, gas cap screws, etc.) really completes the car & makes it stand out! :thumbsup: ..RL PS You got me working on a Capri.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Aurora AFX Vega red to black repaint...RM


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, looks outstanding & like the modern rear wing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

and ....
the Red Line decal fits perfectly.
oh ??? you planned THAT?

LOL

.:grin2:.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Wow, that Target Capri is AWESOME, 

Can you please explain what you use and how to get such crisp lines between colors 

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Can you please explain what you use and how to get such crisp lines between colors


I use Tamiya tape...lay it on, then lightly burnish the tape edge with a toothpick or something smooth. Try to spray your paint on, in light coats. As with anything, opinions will vary...RM


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Hilltop: Thank you for the tape tip, The local Hobby Lobby has that tape & I am going to give it a shot on my next paint project. 

Again, you do some awesome paint jobs!

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to help...
Again, you need to spray light coats...
I use lacquer base paints, they go on thinner, dry quicker, less build up...
Enamel goes on heavier, takes longer to dry, therefore the tape edge tries to suck/wick the paint under the edge, if that makes any sense to you...
here's my procedure:
prime, then basecoat to hide, then clear coats, then tape and mask, then second color, remove tape and clear again...
As with anything, opinions will vary...RM
P.S.
There's a guy on the diecast side that used the blue 3M tape and I've heard of using the Frog tape if you want to try those... I just like the Tamiya.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a new release...RM


----------



## alpink

Camaro envy


----------



## Acki

This is a wonderful example of your talent and skills! Looks like you have found some extra energy for the project. Colours and arrangement of the sponsor logos look fabulous!
Could it be that I have found a nice action shot of one of your cars!



There are some other nice images to be found at Speed Hunters Moments In Time: The Art Of NHRA Drag Racing - Speedhunters

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Acki...
Here's an old action shot from this thread...
I was able to build a car that looks almost just like Fiberglas Trends Nova... lol. RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks Acki...
> Here's an old action shot from this thread...
> I was able to build a car that looks almost just like Fiberglas Trends Nova... lol. RM


WOW!!!
TY, 'fer the 'Advertisement' !! (BUBBA "O'Reilly" Texaco) !!! >

Still, your HO Customs are PURE-Art!! 
I'm Not 'Into' Dragsters... 
But YOUR Work, Is Changing My Mind (Senile, but Still 'My-Mind'..) :freak:

Saving up & Drooling on your Ebay Auction Site; 'kwikdeals' :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :woohoo:

(ANY 'Endorsements' Mentioned, are SOLELY of My Own Personal Opinions.. and take FULL-RESPONSIBILITY for them... 0 )


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to help out Bubba...
Went with a different scheme, running out of ways to go...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More Ford stuff... white with a light gray fade around the bottom...RM


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey I like the mustang and you know Christmas is almost here. You better hurry and get it in the mail for me. lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And they said you went into hibernation...
Guess it just takes a Ford to bring ya out, lol...RM


----------



## Acki

FRAM should be very happy with the branding. Nice orange diagonal slice. One more outstanding Capri on the track. 
That Mustang is one of the more distinguished racecars with a more subdued trim. Pretty cool!
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Moving right along...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy Holidays from me and the Boys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

WOW - Camaro, Capri, Mad Max, Mustang & Vega!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Happy Holidays to You! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How about a blown orange crate??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

It would blow by most Hot Rods! Cool orange crate!! ..RL


----------



## Acki

Refreshing colour combo after all the sweets over Christmas! I like it! 
Will the shop close for New Years celebrations? Thank you for sharing!

Happy New Year!
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm not too hard on the guys, they pretty much clock in whenever they want. As for the New Year coming in, I'll probably be in bed. Happy New Year's to all...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

We took a weekend trip to Ashville, NC about a month ago. Went to the Biltmore for an unvailing...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great red/ gold combo on a Chevy powered Rolls! Cool wing & chute detailing! Happy New Year to you. ..RL


----------



## Acki

Glad you made it back home! Might have been a bit of a drive or did you pull her on a trailer? Michael


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finished up this bad boy...RM


----------



## XracerHO

AWESOME Nova! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Acki

Now I got confused with the low angle shot. :nerd: Still, turned out really well. Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ready for more Capri's??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Capri's & know Bob Zilla would be driving the no. 9 version.:smile2: ..RL


----------



## Acki

A Capri is a Capri is a Capri > I love Capris and I like the way you paint them. :nerd: Do you use a wash of black paint to create the lines in the front grill? Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir...I thin down some latex/acrylic craft paint, makes it flow easier, spread it on with a toothpick or small brush. If you get it thin enough, it will "wick/flow" to the lower areas...let it dry, then come back with a Q-Tip and rub it...
I use a thicker blend for the door handles, hood pins, gas openings, etc...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got a Nova the boys have been working on...rolled it out of the paint booth, had a bad spot on the roof, just bad enough to make ya mad... Looks like a bird crapped on it!!!
I tried to touch it up with a brush, just wouldn't work...









rolled her back in the booth to do it right..










Came out much better...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another forgotten one...always liked this car...RM


----------



## Rolls

Kids, work, life rarely allow me time to stop in past couple years, but this is always my first stop. Bill, your creativity and craftsmanship are inspirational to me. Also just a ton of fun to look at and enjoy.


----------



## Acki

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Got a Nova the boys have been working on...rolled it out of the paint booth, had a bad spot on the roof, just bad enough to make ya mad... Looks like a bird crapped on it!!!
> I tried to touch it up with a brush, just wouldn't work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolled her back in the booth to do it right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came out much better...


I don´t know much about the type of car, but I know I like the livery very much. I reckon the yellow on the sides was sprayed on and the red divide was a decal. Am I right? The small Chevrolet logo on the rear is great. All the sponsor logos are in the right places and sizes. The rear wing extents the rear beautifully. This is a stunning beauty. Not sure why that bird craped on the roof. Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Right again Acki...!!! You keep looking at these cars, you will become a drag racing fan before you know it...lol. I love drag racing, or cars you might see on the streets, as you can tell. They just have a sound all their own...then you have to have the sponsors to pay the bills...and you basically get one chance at winning a race, against another car, which last around 5 or 10 seconds...If you win, you come back and race another equal classed car, for another round, and so on until the last car remaining...Hopefully it's your car!!!
Yes, the Nova was sprayed white, the red is a decal, applied over the white, then clear coated. After drying, car was taped off, then some yellow, another shot of clear, then all the stickers, and another shot of clear...
I guess a bird got into the shop, somebody left the door open...Thanks for looking...RM

P.S. Here's a cool slotcar video I found on youtube... Keep watching as it does turn into slotcars and a good looking track...


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Monza :thumbsup: & really enjoyed the video!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's another cool video if you like wheel standers...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Another cool video, amazing the flames coming out of the last two vehicles! Would like the Tyco Love van in my collection not going down the track. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Custom Pro Mod Vette... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Vette looks Awesome! :thumbsup: Watching BJ Auction with all the Vette's crossing the block & now viewing RM's Vette - Cool! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This little Joker got a makeover...
Truck has been lowered, hood and tailgate shaved, added hood scoop, side pipes removed, blue/purple fade color added, some Vincent wheels and a satin black tonneau cover...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great work, paint & stance on the Ford Pickup! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love these Nova's...RM


----------



## alpink

that "cut" line on the two tone looks so natural.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just riding around...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Probably should have saved this one for Halloween...RM


----------



## alpink

that has attitude!


----------



## XracerHO

Nice daily driver, RM! The Nova & Camaro are Awesome build & paint jobs! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Beauties, all...

But really do love that Chevy P/U...

John
.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another restoration... love these old trucks... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How's about a delivery??? RM


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Yes, Sir... Do love SD's... Such nice work,RM...

John


----------



## XracerHO

Like the Delivery & Pickup -- nice work!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Done a little bit of landscaping to my track...needed some greenery...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

You should make one of the tires a flower bed! :cheers2:


----------



## hojoe

Just in time for St. Patty's Day!


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice fade & awesome decals on another great looking Camaro! The Delivery in background looks good too! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

New for this season...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the paint scheme on an old favorite body style, can imagine flames coming from the huge exhaust pipes! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## LDThomas

Ooooooo...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more of the good stuff... at least for me, lol...RM


----------



## XracerHO

One slick very air efficient GM design! Your fades are always well done! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I know, they can't all be GM cars...RM


----------



## WesJY

BADA$$!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## RjAFX

Oh damn that looks good......


----------



## RjAFX

Talking about the Plymouth, but really mean everything.


----------



## jimkelsey

Nice color change!


----------



## XracerHO

Now that's a Plymouth with a HEMI!! Great stance, tub work & colour scheme!!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Been working on a Looney Toones...I like it a little better now...RM


----------



## alpink




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just in time for Easter!!! Has all the springtime colors...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And one more...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Found an oldie out back...RM


----------



## slotto

Another one out out of the park!
Superb job Randy


----------



## XracerHO

WOW! your shop has been busy producing some great looking car while I was away, especially like the Altered VET! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Can you pick out the new kid in town??? RM


----------



## slotto

great racing team!
I bet you have 1000's of cars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slotto... I got more than I need, but not more than I want, lol...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's the new kid in town...RM






http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc196/kwikdeals/020_zpsaze8vuok.jpg~original


----------



## XracerHO

Great paint & detailing on the New Nova in town! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A little Nova the boys worked up...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking FAST Delivery! You really have the red/black fade paint scheme down very well!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks RL...
Straight red on this one...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Sharp P/U looks fast just sitting there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Forgot about finishing up this wagon...RM


----------



## XracerHO

RM, you even made a green wagon look - COOL! Nice tub job & great detailing! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Time for mixed blend...RM


----------



## hojoe

Beautiful. What kind of car is that?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Resin cast 69 Camaro based of a Hot Wheels "Tooned" Camaro, on a four gear chassis. I'm sure you've seen it before...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great paint job, you have mastered the mixed blend! From Pony car, P/U, Wagons & ProNitro, all outstanding builds!!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Go on yelloooooooooow....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

testing


----------



## Hilltop Raceway




----------



## XracerHO

Really like the Red P/U with the large hood ornament!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Working with a new photo host...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still testing...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Test...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Somebody is messing with Photobucket...lol


Who could it be now? :wink2:


----------



## RjAFX

Randy.....who is hosting your pictures. I need to get in gear and make the switch.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've started using Imgur.com, seems easy to use once you figure out what to click...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Thanks Man.


----------



## jimkelsey

Amazing painting, especially with the fade out checkered pattern!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Find New Roads...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Running the new Jag chassis...RM


----------



## alpink

is that the "drag" chassis?
if so, how about a pic of the chassis?
please!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's just the standard tjet chassis, long wheelbase position...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the red/white delivery & how does the dash chassis (TR-3) run? ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

They run smooth and fast, too fast for any Tjet type class. These run more like the speed of Mega's, Tomy SG, Turbos, as is, out of the package...You need a big track. It does have the traction magnets...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A couple of more...RM


----------



## alpink

that gold into orange fade is "da bomb'!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Al...
How's about some T-Jet type Concept Camaro's...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks RM for advice on TR-3,ordered one & will post pic later!
ALL the above vehicles & paint jobs look outstanding!! Really like the engineering of the T-jet Camaro's - red one my favorite! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got parts???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One more wagon...RM


----------



## alpink

WOW!!!! double fade two tone.
that is fantastic


----------



## XracerHO

RM, you are really having fun in the paint shop with amazing results! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Giving the boys a break...simplified build...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys....
Another for your viewing pleasure...RM


----------



## alpink

Wonderful Willys Randy.
above and beyond the call ......


----------



## Acki

*I know what you did last summer*

:nerd: I have been visiting your thread every now and then to see all the nice builds.
Presumably many of the cars are your own castings. How do you paint the chrome parts on these?
The blends and fades are marvellous, especially knowing you use spray cans. If I use a can, I create a real mess :grin2:>
Thank you for showing all the nice work and inspiration.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Acki, spray can work is a myth, lol... I do use spray cans for the most part, but when I get into fades, I have to pull out the airbrush. The airbrush just gives a finer atomized spray to break up the paint, which makes the fade blend a smoother transition... For fades, I just spray some paint into a cup, then pour it in the airbrush cup. Some brands require a little thinner...
As for the chrome parts, those short wheelie bars come chromed, the exhaust tubes are actually sterling silver pieces from the jewelery/craft dept from Hobby Lobby. The easiest thing I've found for small chrome, is using the Motolow chrome pens... A little pricey, but work good. Most silver paint pens look gray or tend to rub off, about like silver/chrome paint. Glad to see ya back and thanks for looking...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*******

*****


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*'53 Chevy Sedan Delivery ?*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Running the new Jag chassis...RM


 Hey- I have one of those bodies, I got it from a former Moderator here, and thought it was a Hilltop Custom. Didn't come with glass though


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

XracerHO said:


> Really like the red/white delivery & how does the dash chassis (TR-3) run? ..RL


Ahem, Not Dash, it's the JAG Hobbies TR-3 chassis > JAG Hobbies Chassis


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Will have to check the stock room R3...That's an old one...
Love this GM logo... logo color fits right in, at least on the right side, lol...RM


----------



## alpink

killer kamaro


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the info R3 (JAG Hobbies TR-3 chassis) picked up one with the Coupe body in blue.

RM, Awesome Camaro with a nice fade on top! ..RL


----------



## Acki

*Is this the official GM Parts Now paint scheme?*

I think GM has to be pleased you created a beautiful corporate design livery for that car. 
The colour scheme of the GM logos arch works exactly the same way. But you knew that already, didn´t you :wink2: Do you only paint these beauties or do you also race them? This one looks fast. But I am European, so what would I know >:nerd:


----------



## alpink

Acki, I think you know a lot!!!!
Randy will surely answer your Q about racing.
perhaps therer aren't a lot of racers in his area, but he does enter proxy (mail in) drag races.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
That's a new design logo from GM Acki, I got the decals off the internet. I do like it!!!
As for racing, I have entered a couple in some proxy races. Problem is, I don't have a drag strip to test and tune on. But yes, I have entered some. Mostly I build these as display cars. I have a few that I race, so you expect those to get beat up...
Thanks for looking!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey- I have one of those bodies, I got it from a former Moderator here, and thought it was a Hilltop Custom. Didn't come with glass though


anymore castings of this, to be "Available" sometime again (??)

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Will have to check the stock room Bubba...
In the meantime...RM


----------



## alpink

smooth. graceful lines and aggressive styling!


----------



## XracerHO

Now that is low to the ground & ready for some serious passes plus really like the color combination!! ..RL


----------



## Acki

*Deep Breath*

Looks like this “Monster” can take a deep breath thru the scoop and blows it out making lots of noise on the sides. Just appeared to me like some sort of dinosaur. Hope there is enough oxygen left for you :nerd: Maybe they will have to switch to electric motors in the near future in real life.>:laugh:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The problem with electric cars...you just don't get that ground pounding sound!!! But I'm afraid it's coming...electric cars with solar panels on the roof, embedded in the paint with a design...
Until then, here's another beauty, but that's just my thoughts...opinions will vary...RM


----------



## alpink

darn good lookin fire chicken


----------



## Acki

*Glass*

Very sleek or slick - maybe booth can be applied. The glass on this one and the last one sits flash to the body. Very difficult to achieve and often pointed out by modeller in lager scale as an important detail. You also added a niche black trim to the windows. I was wondering if you had used a transparent body. But obviously it is made from resin. Maybe you want to tell us your secret !?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Acki...yes a rein body... After painting I use some clear thin plastic for the windows. I usually trace a pattern from the inside on some card stock, then cut out just a bit larger than the patttern line, then cut out the plastic to fit using the pattern, trim if necessary. I took a black marker, made a slit in the end of it. Then I take the window I'm doing, lay it in the slit to make a black mark on the window edge. After that dries, I glue the windows in place with some clear drying glue. I use some small tape strips to hold in place while drying...then carefully remove the tape strips... If you have a curved window, it helps to pre-bend the plastic...
Some using masking tape to mask off the center window, then spray paint the window edge. The marker just seems a little easier for me. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## alpink

slicing into a marker for even edges.
I like it when I learn good stuff
thank you


----------



## SpeedyNH

yes, very clever, thanks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The yellow is back!!! RM


----------



## alpink

" they call him MELLOW YELLOW, quite right slick!"


----------



## Acki

Pretty fast yellow! I guess it always good to have your personal delivery truck to your disposal. With the speed your shop customizes new cars, it probably comes around every two hours. But one wonders, what was delivered this time?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More paint, tires, and wheelie bars...LOL... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Did I mention more paint...
Need to order some more wheels!!!RM


----------



## Acki

It is obvious you need more yellow or clean the airbrush between cars. What’s about these wheels in the back - not standard? I like the design with the white sections on the hood and roof and the colour combo. Does that SIMPSON and the yellow have a deeper meaning? I know it is the SIMPSONS ...>:nerd:

THX for sharing once again! Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I was using that chassis to set up the body, the rears look to be AFX, I think the fronts are aftermarket...
Simpson is associated with safety equipment, although I'm sure Homer would be happy to have his name on a car, doh!!! 
Thought the red lettered logo would tie in with the yellow and red numbers...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Since the gun was already messed up...RM


----------



## alpink

seems my one Grandma had a pickup very nearly like that and we had to put a new hood on it one summer. 
was that model called Apache?
hers had a bunch of dog cages on the back, she raced greyhounds.
anyway, the simple flames really set this Yella paint scheme afire!


----------



## bolts69

Beautiful Truck by the way. I don.t know how to send you a personal note but what would you consider is a Med. blue. I'm doin some old superbirds resins. Thanks for any help.


----------



## alpink

bolts, time to learn messaging my friend.
in one of Randy's(hilltop....) posts, hover over his ID and left click.
that will bring up a page that lets you send email or personal message through this site. 
I am sending you one so you can see how it works


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey b69... A medium blue to me would be about like a 1:1 70 Chevelle metallic blue that came out in 1970, about like the Tjet version AW put out, or the blue AFX 55 or 57 Chevy, possibly a Petty blue if you are doing Superbirds... 
Not sure what you are looking for, so you may need to mix some paint. As with anything, opinions will vary...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

testing


----------



## Acki

Subtle fade on the pickup or did it happen by accident when you tried to clean you airbrush? I wish I had your skills and faith when it comes to blending colours!!! >> But you might have a slight advantage when it comes to painting cars, by the amount of cars you painted over the years. :crying: Always enjoy seining your builds! THANKS Acki


----------



## XracerHO

Really like all the Yellow: delivery truck, Camaro & P/U! Back to your favourite colour, RM !









[/QUOTE]

Especially the low stance & paint on the Chevy Pickup!!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Acki... Not so sure about the skills... Just experiment on a junker, start off with a base color, then hit the edges with some different colors. It'll take a couple of passes...
Speaking of fades... silver base with a transparent blue... Took a couple of passes to get it darker... Forgot to paint the taillights red, doh!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Street legal...RM


----------



## XracerHO

RM, nice Teaser with chrome rims, great headlights & slick hood opening but how about complete comparison track photo with above Bendix racer!!! ..RL PS Outlaw Street Legal


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry RL, The Bendix has moved on...Still have the Hillbilly Shaker for comparison...RM


----------



## alpink

never met a Willys I didn't like!


----------



## Acki

*Street legal*

I want to see you on the street in this car, if it was street legal! I would sure get into one of my Porsches if those were considered street legal. Maybe you should show us some pictures of your shrink-ing device >:nerd::grin2:. Those details cause some serious doubts. I was certain; I would mange some decent detailing. Seeing the headlights makes me wonder. 
ACKI


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the comparison photos RM, One Red Hot Willys with great detailing! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Factory yellow... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Butler Performance must be happy you are running a good looking Grand Am! Maybe next a Crowmod in yellow! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy Thanksgiving guys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Super Hot Rod Coupe with one detailed engine! ..RL


----------



## Acki

This looks like another fine piece of craftsmanship! Did you have to chop the front in order to fit the engine, with all the nice details? Beautiful yellow wiring! Excellent choice of colour for the body. Is it a dark red or more of a maroon? A real winner! Thank you for showing! Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!! The boys appreciate the good words!!!
The hot rod paint is a dark red metallic from Duplicolor, RRR graphics...
The engine is from a Hot Wheels,
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Wheels...190466?hash=item3af8423042:g:5kcAAOSwPIhaFjQh
The engine/headers is all one piece. You will need to grind out the bottom of the engine to fit over the chassis to lower it as much as possible, it fits' the body sides perfect. Would like to get the headers a bit lower, but would get more involved. The wiring is just sewing thread fed into a small tube... These Hot Rods are pretty simple builds, got a white one in the works...Stay Tuned...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

That is a most excellent lump hidden away in that HWs Fiat 500. And a very nice build around it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Getting to close...RM


----------



## alpink

i C metal flake


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Also, thought you guys might could use this idea...
Can you see the texture in the tonneau cover???










Made it from a cold pills package. Painted the backside of the blank package a satin black, cut to fit, glued it in... RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Always like New ideas: tonneau cover texture (got me checking the medicine cabinet) - keep showing them even if not new to you but probably new to me! Appreciate the post.
Really like the braided line on the drag parachute. To close macro shows the shop dust better get the Rumba or IRobot cleaner running around in the shop again! lol ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
RL, the braided line is sewing machine thread...ask your TM...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And now for the Beast...RM


----------



## Acki

When I look at your builts, I am always impressed by all the details. :smile2: I like how you incorporated the engine and worked the body around the chassis. The logo on the chassis is a nice way to visually add that part to body. Colour and the wedged (triangular shape) black on the rear fits the car perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Keeping it simple...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hoping for a white Christmas...Merry Christmas from me and the boys, and Asphalt...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Heading to Grandma's...RM


----------



## XracerHO

One cool wagon with great rims. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you! ..RL


----------



## Acki

Say hello to grandma and merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Will do that Acki...Hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas!!!
Decided to pull Grandpa's truck out and take a spin...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Grandpa has a Great looking delivery! You would be going for a SPIN if your getting the White Christmas snow storm we are getting here, north of the border! My Grandpa wants a snow plow for Christmas!
Driving home for Christmas, red lights all around .......RL
PS RM your second pic did not show!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How's this pic??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the pic, great stance on the red delivery, Grandpa is a cool dude! ..RL


----------



## Acki

RM Grandpa is a cool dude all the way. What a nice delivery van to have.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just checking some tire clearance...RM


----------



## Acki

What do you say? Looking good from this end! Happy New Year!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's the top end... Happy New Year!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking car! Happy & Warmer New Year to you! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Already starting out the new year with a couple...RM


----------



## Acki

Nice start of the new year. Two European cars or is the one on the floor a Toyota. I used to own a MINI. Nice little car, fast cornering, low point of gravity, lots of fun on narrow roads. Are those your castings? The MINI sits on an AFX Magnatraction. And the other?


----------



## XracerHO

Like the hood ornament on the Mini! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Acki... Not sure where I picked up the Mini, have had it for a while. Decided to modify it for the drag strip, so I added the front air spoiler, hood scoop, also adding a rear spoiler and chute...
The Jag was an old Aurora Tjet I modified, runs a T jet type chassis. Removed the bumpers, filled in the areas, added a front and rear spoiler to it also. Wish I had used a better body now, the headlight details are a little faded...

Needs a bit more body work...but coming around...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys were able to finish up the Jag this morning... Picked up one of my favorite sponsors...
This was an old Aurora body, but was able to mount an AW chassis underneath. Raised the wells a bit, added some Vincent wheels, front and rear spoilers...RM


----------



## alpink

smooth and in the groove


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Fell in Luv with this one...


----------



## Acki

Interesting picture! The mechanic seems to be fiddling about with that parachute. Hope the driver did not get into any trouble. > Colours and choice of sponsor is great. Execution looks perfect. Nice detailing all around!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Light duty...RM


----------



## Acki

I could tell there was something to happen. How thoughtful of you to have the tow truck ready. And it looks brilliant. Is it one of your casting?

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes Acki, I cast it from the HW's Extended Cab Silverado. I shortened the HW's body to fit the four gear chassis. The boom was from another diecast...
Just wanted a light duty wrecker... Also got a T-Jet type wrecker coming...stay tuned...RM


----------



## alpink

that boom is identical to an AJ's Race Saver wrecker boom!
just saying


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just googled some images... Looks like that's where it came from...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not for the road...RM


----------



## Acki

Unusual Mini. Cool rims + sponsor! Nice colour blend. Should be very fast and smooth. Looks a bit grim? Can see why!

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Why not red??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And while we had the gun filled up with red...RM


----------



## Acki

Not sure if Minis do well on the short track. But they are very fast going around the bends! Nice colour and details!
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ran out of money on this one...RM


----------



## Acki

All painted or patina - Did you put on several layers and sand it?
Daring! I like it!

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks...LOL...yea, just painted on a few colors, then come back and sand...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Business is picking up...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the Tow truck especially the wrap around rear deck! ..RL


----------



## hojoe

All I can Say Is "WOW"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's back to the track...RM


----------



## Acki

First I thought I wanted to have a breakdown. Now I want to go for a spin in your rocket. Love the design and colour combo on both!
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Anybody watch Street Outlaws??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Nova & really like how you painted the rims & tailights! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Chevy Tooned S-10...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Racepack version, just added some bolt on's...RM


----------



## alpink

Orange is the new black!


----------



## XracerHO

Race version is really cool! ..RL


----------



## Acki

This orange pick up with its bolted on parts look great. I love orange race cars.
Could it be, that you come up with green cars around Saint Patrick´s Day?
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In the meantime, here's a red and blue Javelin we put back on the street...RM


----------



## Acki

Very nice colours! Both cars look perfect!
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Acki...
Those are factory colors... They were some chrome Javelins that I stripped, swapped out some hoods, and repainted the T -tops...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's Pro Mod season!!! RM


----------



## amxbmw

Very Very Nice! 

When the Pro Mods came to NHRA I thought they were one of the best classes of cars and still do today. Big Stuff was my favorite for years, until they ran out of funds.

On a side note, if NHRA doesn't get their stuff together the Pro Mods are going to take over Pro Stock. I like Camaros, but to see 16 on race day gets old really quick.


----------



## Acki

You know how to style these cars. The pink wedge looks good with that orange.
Did you substitute the rims? They are not standard 4 Gear, are they? 
Acki


----------



## alpink

Acki, Vincent wheels


----------



## Acki

alpink, I did not know they make wheels in that size. Are those Alpine TYCO Type E? + standard 4 Gear tires?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Acki, Those are Vincent wheels as Al mentioned, they are called Steel - Wheels, on the "T Jet" page.... I use S 201 or S 301, depending on the hub size. Hope this helps...RM

Vincent Wheels

Silicone Tires


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Pro Mod Nova , great build RM. ...RL


----------



## Acki

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Acki, Those are Vincent wheels as Al mentioned, they are called Steel - Wheels, on the "T Jet" page.... I use S 201 or S 301, depending on the hub size. Hope this helps...RM
> 
> Vincent Wheels
> 
> Silicone Tires


Thank you. I will need to buy Vincent wheels and try how to fit them to the axel. So far I have not really succeeded using Vincents. Especially on the Mangnatraction or Non-Mag. Do you drill the holes to the proper diameter?

I think the tries look good on your car. On other the tires would appear to large. How would you create the right height for clearance?

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Using smaller rims on a four gear chassis, you need the taller tires to bring the chassis up off the track...
If using Vincent wheels on a magnatraction type chassis, or even using factory AFX wheels, I would go with S401's or S501's, 401'a are lower profile...
I use the rims under the Tjet section. I have run a drill bit through the rims, not even big enough to cut, just to clean out the hole...
Hope this helps... RM


----------



## Acki

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Using smaller rims on a four gear chassis, you need the taller tires to bring the chassis up off the track...
> If using Vincent wheels on a magnatraction type chassis, or even using factory AFX wheels, I would go with S401's or S501's, 401'a are lower profile...
> I use the rims under the Tjet section. I have run a drill bit through the rims, not even big enough to cut, just to clean out the hole...
> Hope this helps... RM


Thank you! Even after many years modelling I have to admit that tire sizes are a weak spot. What is a S501 or S401 and how would I know they fit the rim? Sorry for asking all these questions. 
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

S501 is comparable to a stock AFX tire, the S401 is a lower profile, both will work on an AFX rim or the Vincent wheels like I use...
Left is a 501, afx chassis, right is a 401- afx chassis... the 401 is a wider tire, so you will need to trim off a slice. (just put the tire on a dowell rod, chuck it in a drill, then hold a blade to the tire while spinning)...RM


----------



## Acki

Hilltop Raceway said:


> S501 is comparable to a stock AFX tire, the S401 is a lower profile, both will work on an AFX rim or the Vincent wheels like I use...
> Left is a 501, afx chassis, right is a 401- afx chassis... the 401 is a wider tire, so you will need to trim off a slice. (just put the tire on a dowell rod, chuck it in a drill, then hold a blade to the tire while spinning)...RM


Very helpful! Thank you for the perfect explanation and visualisation :nerd:
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Memphis Street Outlaws... Heifer Nova that got crashed...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

P.S. Acki, check your PM mail... RM

From last page...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow dude. The boys been busy!!!

Doing they're usual amazing work too!!! 
Top shelf jobs!!!


----------



## Acki

You did a great job at fading the jacquard flag. 
Did you add a roll cage?
No more questions about tires ;-)

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No cage, that's the rear support for the four gear chassis... a cage and driver would look good!!! I'll work on it...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finding new roads again...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Any Hemi Heads out there??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

GREAT looking HEMI! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Release 3...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's an AFX Concept factory package Camaro from GlasTech we set up for the strip...went ahead and sponsored this one...


----------



## Acki

It looks so simple and once again one can find very nicely detailed parts, e.g. the backlights, exhaust pipes and diffuser…


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a natural we'll add to the fleet of 240z's... Not sure what caused the color change with the original white. Kinda of a cream, off white goes well with the green, IMO...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hi Randy, 
My "Guess".. was a "Shelf-Queen".. that got some direct sunlight for @ least a few Hrs. each day.. 
"Why" my Cave's windows are always covered w/ old bath towels. doubled-over on dowel rods (CHEAP) & only use Florescent (sp??) lighting, When actually "IN" Da' Cave... (FYI to New-B's/Collectors) :wink2:

Other (Maybe Better) Ideas May-Vary.. 
PLEASE Post somewhere in "Collecting" Thread.. 4-ALL to Learn.. 

Bubba "The Senile-1" 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the 240Z body TOO! Looks like it received too much sunlight. I have another white car from a store window display which has only one creamy side due to the fact one side always faced the sun. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

That was my thoughts as well - sunlight. Is the right side still white? :lurk5:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pretty much the same all over...even the inside is tinged from what I can see, scared to "pop" the body off as it might "pop" into...RM


----------



## Acki

We had success yellowing everything smoking a lot.> Another way was moist from the laundry. :smile2: Has someone used hydro oxygen to bleach plastic?

Acki


----------



## twolff

Acki said:


> We had success yellowing everything smoking a lot.> Another way was moist from the laundry. :smile2: Has someone used hydro oxygen to bleach plastic?
> 
> Acki


I've read that soaking a yellowed white slot car body in Hydrogen Peroxide placed in sunlight would restore the org. white. Can't say what it would do to any paint etc.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Didnt think about it being smoke (especially cigarette smoke, but since it is on both sides that makes more sense than sunlight. 

Lots of different ways on the net on how to do it. 

But, since you have a painted decaled body though - the old art restorers method of a salavia (human spit) moistened q tip may be the safest method. Be sure to get a new q tip to work with - as it would get pretty nasty tasting if you re-wet a dirty one. And it takes a long time to do....

:cheers2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

MFR, You could rub from now on and never get that out...
I have dunked a few in peroxide, even bleach, just got to be careful with the painted portions...
Again, I like this off white/green combo, gonna leave it a lone...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

try "Mothers Chrome Polish PASTE" & an old electric tooth brush... it will "Buff" the film off of the White, fairly easily.. just take care near the green paint ;-)

"The Senile-1"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got time for one more GM Parts Now Camaro??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

Like the color!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More yellow...RM


----------



## alpink

altered wheel base FUNNY cars are DaBomb. woke?


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the yellow Plymouth with a great stance! ...RL


----------



## Acki

I really like to scrutinize your builds for interesting hints. Quality of your execution is always superb. Love that egg yolk paint! Graphics are crisp and clear. Lines are spot on. The chassis looks to be tucked in just that little to much. Because I don´t have a clue about drag racing I could be all wrong. Which chassis did you use for that ride? BUT did that guy forget the parachute?  Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Acki!!!
It's running an AW four gear chassis. It does get a little tight in the rear wheel area, hopefully I am trying to give it a "tubbed" look. This is where in a 1:1 car, you shorten the rear axle housing and add wider inner fender wells to be able to run wide rear tires (slicks). You can't run wide tires with these bodies (because of the chassis and rails) unless you cut out the fender wells, then that would give it a "Gasser" look...
So you deal with what you have, lol... It's all in the "look"!!! Thanks for looking...RM
P.S. Chutes and wheelie bars are on back order... can be bolted on later...


----------



## Acki

Thank your for additional picture! I would have thought it runs a t-jet chassis. Hard to tell the size from a picture, without any size reference. Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Candy red Camaro...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I get a discount on these Camaro bodies...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hemi!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Wow, great paint scheme! Really makes the Plymouth stand out! RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks RL...
Time for the street...

58 with some candy orange...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And the background Willys...RM


----------



## alpink

hey .....! it is yeller with a red winder and custom grill.
lean, clean and mean


----------



## XracerHO

Willys is cool but really like the mild 58 custom! ..RL


----------



## Acki

Great choice of colors on the cars!
The Hemi is super cool, kind of hippieish 
58 and Willy are spot on!

Summer is on!
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys brought in another 63... Customer is wanting a big chrome engine sticking out of the hood...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Anyone for a Mountain Dew??? RM


----------



## alpink

due the dew


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

alpink said:


> due the dew


----------



## Acki

Interesting paint-scheme. Nice details. I like the black door handles, filler cap, and rear panel.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Mountain Dew in the larger size...RM


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, great team sponsor color scheme! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Do you have a photo that shows more of the hood decal? :lurk5:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope this works for you... the cowl hood makes it harder to see...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a cool color ya might like, it's called Free Fall, it's a fingernail polish by Pure ICE. Hope you can see the color change. Looks pink with orange and blue tints, depending on the light...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice effect with the paint (fingernail polish) sort of a pearlesence that I see :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

WOW
now your cookin with gas!
those flip-flop paints, no matter the source, are really cool


----------



## Acki

If you think it can´t get any better ... Killer car! 

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still working on the 63 from page 390...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Hey bud...you need to get out of the car, this ain't Jiffy Lube..." RM


----------



## Acki

Did you make the body? I love that candy red!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A friend of mine cast the body, I added the hood scoop...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Wired and fired" as they say on TV...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome build incl. wiring & blower opening on engine, watch out competition it's a MOPAR with a big engine & Nitro! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Trying to get a loan...RM


----------



## Acki

Ritter seems to very generous. Regarding the cars in the parking lot, there are already others trying to get a loan. Did not know Germans were into financing in the US. (Ritter is a German Name - Knight in English)  Good luck! Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Acki... Well believe it or not, this building was purchased and shipped across the waters many years ago. Not sure how they kept the bricks intact, but it made it. Looks like the architect was a Mr. Pola, working for the Tyco-Kit firm, located in W Germany (that's what the base says anyway, lol)...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Always like your fades RM & will head to Ritter's for my next car loan at *4%* !! ..RL


----------



## Acki

Interesting! I believe Pola was the state of art when it came to structures for model train layouts. He worked for Faller at some point. Now we know he also work for TYCO. Like most of the larger construction companies in this country Pola went bankrupt. Looking at the prises his sets still sell for, is seems almost impossible they went out of business.
https://www.ebay.de/b/Pola-Gebaude-Tunnels-und-Bucken-fur-Spur-G-Eisenbahn/122574/bn_1620907  Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Back to the track...RM


----------



## Acki

With all the beautiful detailing, I hope to witness the moment the parachute pops out  Thank you for showing all the inspiring work! Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Local Hot Rod Power Tour...RM


----------



## alpink

orange you jealous!?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Welcome to Camaro Country...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one the boys finished up while I was on vacation this week...
A custom pick up, based off of a 56 Ford...
Pearl white base dipped in a candy orange with custom orange tint glass...RM


----------



## alpink

terrific. the hits, .... they just keep on coming


----------



## XracerHO

GREAT looking P/U & feeling like a Creamsicle! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a bit more of that fingernail pink polish with dark red on the rear... RM


----------



## Acki

Very nice! Perfect colour blend. And a great paper clip wheelie bar


----------



## XracerHO

Paint w/fade is great & really like the rear tires plus engine detailing! RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Trying to keep up with the road course folks...RM


----------



## SpeedyNH

way cool! 
speedy


----------



## Acki

Are you off to new adventures?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

LOL Acki, no new adventure... I've been doing some racing with a group of guys. I'm not winning, just trying to keep up!!! Actually, I hate the look of the wheels on these type cars, but ya gotta have em to run at their pace...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Early morning cruising...RM


----------



## XracerHO

RM, the #3 is a nicely finished car built for competition ( Fray style) suggest cnc rt lightened gears (if allowed) & think the great looking cruising coupe is no slow poke around the track. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Parts on the way!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

AWESOME delivery! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ever pick up the wrong can when painting, doh!!! RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

What is he talking about?








....No such thing as the wrong paint cans!


----------



## Acki

Would not have noticed - still don´t. Happens to me frequently. Also used primer instead of the clear. Nice effect. Acki


----------



## XracerHO

Car looks awesome in yellow but assume you were going for red? Yes, recently picked up the wrong can of dull instead gloss coat to due a chrome tanker that I spent days carefully rubbing out the marks! Now mark every can with permanent black marker & first spray is a test shot. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys have been working on this Vette...


----------



## XracerHO

You are getting so slick with the molding, painting & decals - another great build! If you would not mind, like to see the yellow VW P/U behind the sign! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RL, That's a JADA diecast hauler...










The bed works great, the cab is a bit large...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks RM and really like the line up in the garage! Always like checking out your background. ..RL


----------



## slotto

Oooooh me likey! You know I'm a truck fan


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys work on Fords too...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Had some silver/green mix left over, decided to use it up...RM


----------



## videojimmy

Still cranking out stunners! Sweet!


----------



## Acki

Nice packaging and carefully chosen stickers. Interesting to see how you manage to get them all aligned.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
How about some custom cruizing??? RM


----------



## Acki

Seems to be the right transportation for last minute deliveries


----------



## Bubba 123

"Hot-Shot" Deliveries ;-)


----------



## XracerHO

Always like great looking deliveries & especially the white lettering with checkered flag! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas gang...RM


----------



## Acki




----------



## XracerHO

Merry Christmas RM & Happy New Year. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Been squeezing lemons... RM


----------



## alpink

yeah, they call him Mello Yello
quite right Slick


----------



## XracerHO

Lemons & you made Lemonaid, Great little english Austin with nice rims & large hood ornament. ...RL


----------



## Acki

Why not champagne? Would have been more appropriate, don´t you think.
But we like a hot lemon with honey to cure a sore throat. Your is hot, definitely.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

2019 is here...time to get moving...RM


----------



## Acki

You are a master in masking and painting. Even better when you match the symmetries on both sides. I am building up to copy your style to an American type body. Should happen within the next ten years. Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just one more...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Local rental...RM


----------



## XracerHO

If the local U-Haul had a cool delivery like that, I would rent it just to cruise around town! ..RL


----------



## alpink

cool white!


----------



## Acki

Beauty! Anticipated the Snow - U-Haul Snowmobil or Stealth Delivery Van.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys finished up this custom Vette...RM


----------



## alpink

that fade is awesome.
is there some yellow between the orange and green?
if not, the effect is stupendous!
in any case it is outstanding


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One of those natural occurrences Al...started off with a metallic white base, then added the transparent green, finished up with the orange...
Sometimes you get lucky...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Corvette & Fade!!! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

XracerHO said:


> Awesome Corvette & Fade!!! ..RL


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Now, show some love for the fat fendered cars, lol...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just cruizing...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The Harley J Earl Scowl of Approval....







.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Acki

Your expecting temperatures to rise soon. Getting ready for the first outing in your convertible. We´ve had spring like weather over the weekend. People crowding outdoor seating in cafes and ice cream parlors.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Monday Morning Modeling...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Haulin... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Cute little rusty Austin heading to the shop for tune-up! ..RL


----------



## Acki

Very Sweet! I believe you told me once before but have to ask again. Did you use primer, sanded and clear coated the body? And U-Haul now offering specials for the upcoming season? Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea Acki, the Austin body is a white resin, then just spray on different colors of primer, lightly sand, then I finish with a satin clear... gives it a sheen instead of a gloss. Primer is actually flat, but I think the sheen adds a little... To dull it back down, you can use a toothbrush and SoftScrub bathroom cleaner, Comet Cleaner, even toothpaste, something that has a little grit to it...RM


----------



## XracerHO

RM, really like your Rat ROD Austin & amazed at how you get the tires, rims & chassis under the body. Remember one of your very early Meyer Bros Austin & VW. Sharp looking trailer too! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks RL...Just went back to find it, it's the first post I made on HT... Feb, 2008...Wow, time has passed...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

On the lighter side...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Acki

Very nicely detailed body with chrome bumpers, headlights, taillights, roll bar, drivers head, not to forget the window trim on your windshield  I like to keep the wheels under the body. Guess it is better for racing.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Acki said:


> I like to keep the wheels under the body.


 I do myself when I can... this was an old chassis I had. Not really fond of these wheels, not enough depth on the rear and too much depth on the front...but it runs good...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Just my preference, the yellow Corvette with roll bar. Very nice body! Is driver & interior part of the mold? ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RL...It's four molds: body, cockpit, driver head, and windshield... For me, it's a little more work with casting, but a lot easier when it comes to painting... I like user friendly bodies, lol...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slowing things down a bit...RM


----------



## Acki

Very nice. Yellow can be tricky. Like the rims with that car. Probably standard on this kind of vehicle. Did you use the Molotow chrome on the bumpers? Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Acki... The Buick GS or GSX was actually a bit darker yellow in color, more like the 56 Ford PU in the background... Yes sir, I use the Motolow chrome pen for most of my chrome painting. The clear coat dulls it a bit. A final chrome topcoat might bring it more... The chrome pen is great, you need to put it on heavy/wet, with one stroke when possible...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one we've had out back for a while...did a slight make over...


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the Buick & the rims and the awesome Vega Funny car (great fade). ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

DHL delivery...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Cool delivery, all companies should have one like yours! ..RL


----------



## alpink

slammed!!!!
the driver is not going to want to get out to deliver packages! 
LOL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Reminds me of a bad kids joke.....


Did you hear Oscar the Grouch signed up to be an UBER driver.....










.... on his first day he realizes everyone he knows - lives on the same street.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Orange you glad it ain't yellow...RM


----------



## Acki

I love colors, especially bright colors. Orange is amongst my favorites. Always good to have them next to each other. DHL delivery would not work in our neighborhood. Narrow streets and tight corners
Could it be you missed out on your annual green St. Patrick´s Day Green model?  Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Sorry, guessed I missed the St. Patty's Day green...
Been working on an AFX type Vette custom...


----------



## XracerHO

Really like everything about Vette custom: paint, car & driver detail!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Team Vegas Outlaw...RM


----------



## alpink

Willys Heaven!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Team!! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> DHL delivery...RM


"DHL; "Hot-Shot" Delivery Van" :wink2:

Bubba the Senile- 1 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Acki

Team Vegas Outlaw - Nice Tandem. Love the color combo and execution! Did you tape the fins for the chrome accents? Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No tape Acki...just took a silver marker, layed the side of the felt marker on the fin, drug it across...Thanks, RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got a custom Nova Delivery finished up...RM


----------



## alpink

that is BADA$$


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finding More New Roads...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Both custom & racer deliveries look outstanding!!! RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love these fat fender'ed cars...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Getting serviced...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Car is great & like the detail that the workers have grease on their uniforms! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Wrecking Crew...RM


----------



## Kurley62

As always ..that looks awsome !!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Working on a Mustang...RM


----------



## alpink

pretty Mustang
and .. the fades just keep on coming!


----------



## Acki

Great Mustang. You always know how to add the details to make them look amazing. Thank you for sharing your work. Very inspirational! Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hung up on these wagons...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the Little Red Wagon with the tubbed wheels! What chassis is it? The rims look like slotless & suit the car. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks...AW four gear with Vincent Vette wheels...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys reworked an old 63...RM


----------



## alpink

pretty cool.
is THAT a hemi without glass on the rack?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's possible...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking 63 & if you paint it all red the little old lady from Pasadena would appreciate it. Enthusiastically watching for the Barracuda's development. ..RL


----------



## Acki

This is very good looking!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
And while we had red in the gun...


----------



## Acki

Red suits the car! Red is always fast, not as fast as yellow ;-)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

On the rack...RM


----------



## alpink

killer fade


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just a bit of yellow top brighten the day...RM


----------



## twolff

There's a shell (no motor/trans or interior) of one of these parked in a front yard near my home. The backglass is probably worth more than the whole thing. But, who is going to risk taking it out?


----------



## XracerHO

The killer fade & engine work plus the yellow Barracuda, both awesome builds! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Trying on some green...RM


----------



## T-jet

WOW, You still do some A- mazing work ! I'm going to have to go back and browse this thread


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas...!!!


----------



## Acki

MERRY CHRISTMAS! Nice ride! Beautiful colors!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Guys, my apologies for the lack of posting... The boys have dove into a bigger adventure...
an old Tonka crane rebuild...










added some fresh paint... Looks a little better...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Awesome!









....Looks like they are gonna need a bigger shop! :cheers2:


----------



## 60chevyjim

very nice resto Randy !! great work as allways !!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Back at it...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

http://imgur.com/cyV1It8


----------



## Hilltop Raceway




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Guess things change...having to re-learn...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Sent you a pm....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I can't even find the PM's...RM


----------



## alpink

click on the person's ICON/avatar and wait for a new window to open.
there is a choice to "start conversation".

there should also be some kind of "badge" on your ICON/avatar in the upper right corner and when you click on that my PM to you will be available.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I forgot to. They are now called conversations. As alpink notes click on the avatar name beside a (thread) discussion post to start a conversation with someone. You can also click on the profile picture in the upper right corner of the screen.

If you have had conversation started to you it will be listed there either both or in the alerts or as a conversation depending on your account settings.

If you click on conversation you will see any new ones and all the previous ones.

The alerts will show you discussion responses, likes, awards and membership milestones as the occur.

In your account settings you can set these and other various alerts to be sent to you as above, by email or a push notifications as they are made by others and the system.


----------



## XracerHO

Great colour & stance on the Lunatic dragster!! 
RM, you made my day with: "...having to re-learn.." & " can't even find the PM's ", can't stop LOL since I made the same comments on my thread! Great minds think alike!!! ... RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

At least that makes 2 of us RL...
Finished up another S-10...


----------



## alpink

Yahoo!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ugly Duckling Dodge...


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, great looking RAMCHARGERS !! ..RL


----------



## scooke123

Really like the Ramchargers Dodge!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's cool little shop truck...would make a nice food truck???


----------



## MarkRich21

To be honest, Randy, I just signed up just to like these two builds ... Happy Easter!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you MR21...RM


----------



## MarkRich21

RM, which truck body would this be? Are you casting it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir, it's one I cast, fits a T Jet...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Looks like an old rustic delivery truck, a great technique & low stance. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Has that barrel of axles always been there?


----------



## alpink

LOL, the barrel of axles has been there as long as I can remember.
not always in picture frame though.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like the barrel appears in March, 2008. The axles appear in April...lol, but thanks for noticing... Will have to check further on the Geico money...lol...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My other favorite color...


----------



## alpink

OH! now, that's just plain mean looking!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Blair's Speed Shop...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

NIce combo! I especially like the pick up build.


----------



## alpink

killer kombo!
great fade paint on the S 10 Xtreme


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome COMBO!!


----------



## MarkRich21

These wheels look huge, RM, what are they?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's a stock, Auto World four gear chassis... I did have to move the wheels in maybe a 16th/32nd. The body sits low so that may be a factor on the eye...lol...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more yellow... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How about blue???


----------



## alpink

the hits just keep on comin!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

That is awesome in blue!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome color & decals by the shop!! Keep them coming....RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Shop is staying busy...RM


----------



## alpink

such a subtle and yet distinctive fade.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

muy bueno!


----------



## XracerHO

One Bad Hombre with an awesome paint job -- looks fast standing still !!  RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice little Studebaker truck in candy orange...


----------



## alpink

stunning


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

very nice


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Studebaker P/U w/great color. Always like the style & bulging rear fenders! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Another Camaro project...


----------



## alpink

great color combo!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice looking Camaro!


----------



## XracerHO

Great color combination on Camaro, looks so real & fast! You should design for some of the drag racing teams. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still hanging around... RM


----------



## alpink

the color combo is great.
such attention to detail .....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Still hanging around... RM


Best one yet!


----------



## XracerHO

RM keep hanging around, always like your color schemes & great stances which is shown on this cool Vet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

On the lighter side...lighter red anyways...RM


----------



## Acki

Very nice! I am always impressed by your paint application. Colors are well chosen. Did you cast the body, and did you use an AFX Magnatraction? If it was, I would be interested in purchasing 2 bodies.


----------



## XracerHO

Like the new logo & the red delivery ..WOW.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Acki said:


> Very nice! I am always impressed by your paint application. Colors are well chosen. Did you cast the body, and did you use an AFX Magnatraction? If it was, I would be interested in purchasing 2 bodies.


Yes sir and Yes sir... Body snaps on an AFX chassis, comes with resin glass...Bodies are 12.00 each plus shipping... Will send you a PM...


----------



## Acki

That's Good News!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not your everyday driver...


----------



## alpink

mean looking stance


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Stunning...


----------



## Acki

Very nice! One day I will attempt fading paint. Love the rim and tire combo. Very modern look.


----------



## XracerHO

Great fade paint job, really like tires & rim which look like they were machined and is that a modified Pt Cruiser body?
Excellent build .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys... RL, Those are machined wheels from ProTracks...that is also a Chrysler Pronto body, concept car, father to the PT Crusier... That one has some GlasTech add on parts... Here's an original body... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for info, like what you did to it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More yellow... RM


----------



## alpink

very cool.
those wheels fit it perfectly


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Al, Road Race Replica's wheels...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

They body is a Cheetah right?


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work RM on your yellow number 9 Cheetah!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Rides...RM


----------



## alpink

classy cruiser


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks awesome


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got this from the boys in the shop today. This car is outstanding !!!!! 🤘🏼🤘🏼🤘🏼


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How do I post a pic. Jeez


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Depends on where you have them stored at. Pretty much anyway you are posting photos elsewhere will work here now.

The easiest way is to make a copy of the image you want and then paste it into a 'Write your reply.... box.

Did you have your own thread before for the builds you got from your shop. This has been the one @Hilltop Raceway has been sharing his custom builds with us for a long time now.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

working on an old diecast body...had to move the front wells back to fit a four gear chassis...original wells came all the way to the front corner...


Did a little more reconstruction, nothing major...



on to the body shop... Happy Holidays...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finished and rolling...RM


----------



## alpink

sweet


----------



## Acki

Very slick. I was wondering about that paint.


----------



## XracerHO

Sweet ride & great rims which suit the car!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas from me and the boys...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## XracerHO

Awesome color & pinstripe finishes the car! Feliz Navidad too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...
Gonna close the books on this one...RM


----------



## alpink

Superb


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Sublime


----------



## XracerHO

That's one nice Toy for Grumpy at Christmas!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a cool 55...RM


----------



## alpink

perfect, right down to the wheels


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

working on another also...RM


----------



## XracerHO

The Black 55 looks great & like the detailed chrome rims! The next one with that distinctive hood scope could be interesting! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In the meantime...a Hot Wheels based 57 Chevy the boys reworked...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Looks like that one took a side trip to St Louis - and I like that!


----------



## XracerHO

Like the fresh new take on 57: like paint scheme, front end & tubbed large rear wheels! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy New Year... RM


----------



## alpink

fantasmagoric


----------



## XracerHO

Another Awesome 55!! ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks great Randy! 

Really takes me back...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Two Lane Blacktop 55...RM


----------



## alpink

love the weathering effect


----------



## XracerHO

Great re-creation of the Blacktop 55 Chevy & really like the rear wheel well lip. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> In the meantime...a Hot Wheels based 57 Chevy the boys reworked...RM


I know its in here somewhere, but would you mind rolling that green Vega out again so we can have another look???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just for you Tex...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

THAT is some piece of work there Randy.

The color combo struck me, and the decal placement is excellent!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Geez, now I gotta see that orange/white one too!!!


----------



## gunn15

hi randy.. it's gunn....been along time..your work is still great. and decals look even better than before.
never got to use the gas pump decals. after my dad passed i lost intrest. then someone hit me with a virus. and killed my computer. i lost everything. pictures and all i gave up. that was the 3rd time.
i will holler at you later. Gunn


----------



## XracerHO

RM really knows how to make that body POP ... look Great ! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

gunn15 said:


> hi randy.. it's gunn....been along time..your work is still great. and decals look even better than before.
> never got to use the gas pump decals. after my dad passed i lost intrest. then someone hit me with a virus. and killed my computer. i lost everything. pictures and all i gave up. that was the 3rd time.
> i will holler at you later. Gunn





gunn15 said:


> hi randy.. it's gunn....been along time..your work is still great. and decals look even better than before.
> never got to use the gas pump decals. after my dad passed i lost intrest. then someone hit me with a virus. and killed my computer. i lost everything. pictures and all i gave up. that was the 3rd time.
> i will holler at you later. Gunn


Hey bud... I'm still hanging around...might get me quicker of facebook...do a Hilltop Customs search...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love an early 30's Willys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Like the body, colour & machined rims!!! Time to mount & finish another one of those great Hilltop Custom bodies. ..RL


----------



## RollinOlds442

I just joined HT a few days ago and have spent the majority of that time going through this thread, basically because I couldn't stop looking at all of your awesome work and anticipating what you were going to do next. Just amazing! You even made me like certain A/FX bodies that I didn't before, as much as I tried to in the past, so thank you for that and all the incites and techniques you have graciously shared...I may just get those pinstripes on my 442s yet, lol.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RollinOlds442 said:


> I just joined HT a few days ago and have spent the majority of that time going through this thread, basically because I couldn't stop looking at all of your awesome work and anticipating what you were going to do next. Just amazing! You even made me like certain A/FX bodies that I didn't before, as much as I tried to in the past, so thank you for that and all the incites and techniques you have graciously shared...I may just get those pinstripes on my 442s yet, lol.


Welcome aboard and thanks for the good words... Glad you are enjoying my posts...Sorry to say this site is not as active, as it was in the past..Seems most have moved on to Facebook or other places... I still post in here from time to time. Hard to just quit after so many years of posting... If you have a question, I'll be glad to try and help...Thanks again, RM


----------



## RollinOlds442

I do regret missing all your posts as they played out for over a decade and I am glad you're still doing it, and appreciate you getting back to me. I have recently been acquiring vintage Aurora slotcars, along with Tomy and Auto World stuff to replace my collection I lost long ago. I now have 2 models I hadn't had before: Too Much and Turbo Turn-On, which is weird because they were plentiful back in the day, but understandable because I prefer more realistic cars. That being said, I'm liking these cars more and more and have ideas to mod them out which will take some casting and modeling skills that your thread is really going to help me with. Also, I got an Aurora Jaguar off rEpay that someone botched the wheel wells on just enough to have to fix em. I really like what you did with one of yours. I guess the 1st question would be is if you had any castings to sell, especially of that '66(?) 'vette you posted about 6 months back. Idk if this is the proper forum for that, but I'm new, lol. Thanks, Duncan...
P.S. I tried to look in the "sell" section for info to no avail. Give Asphalt a pat for me next time you see him.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RollinOlds442 said:


> I do regret missing all your posts as they played out for over a decade and I am glad you're still doing it, and appreciate you getting back to me. I have recently been acquiring vintage Aurora slotcars, along with Tomy and Auto World stuff to replace my collection I lost long ago. I now have 2 models I hadn't had before: Too Much and Turbo Turn-On, which is weird because they were plentiful back in the day, but understandable because I prefer more realistic cars. That being said, I'm liking these cars more and more and have ideas to mod them out which will take some casting and modeling skills that your thread is really going to help me with. Also, I got an Aurora Jaguar off rEpay that someone botched the wheel wells on just enough to have to fix em. I really like what you did with one of yours. I guess the 1st question would be is if you had any castings to sell, especially of that '66(?) 'vette you posted about 6 months back. Idk if this is the proper forum for that, but I'm new, lol. Thanks, Duncan...
> P.S. I tried to look in the "sell" section for info to no avail. Give Asphalt a pat for me next time you see him.


I've done so many, not sure which Vette you are referring to...can you send me a thread Post # number and what page# you saw it on... again, not many hang around here anymore, so ask away...


----------



## RollinOlds442

Then it's definitely to my benefit this site has slowed down, but I know what you mean; a lot of people have gone away for one reason or another, which is sad, and all the more reason that I appreciate you being here. The 'vette I was referring to is on post #6040 (page 302)...the Barracuda on # 5982 (page 300) would be cool, too.
The 1st casting I'm going to attempt is of a '71 Cutlass Wagon (I love Vista Cruisers), then a '55 Chevy Delivery; both of their wheel wells should line up with a 4-Gear. I also need to fab a replacement back window for a Tyco GM stocker Aerocoupe...I saw your drawer full of those, lol, although most weren't Aerocoupes, at least one was.
Now, on a technical note, I'm going to try your method of spraying clear lacquer over decals (sparingly, initially) so it doesn't "melt" them...does it help to spray the decal sheet 1st, or should I wait until after they're placed on the car? I'm glad I found a source for 442 decals because I don't think I could pull off the side pinstripes any other way, no matter how experienced I may become, lol.
I believe that's all for now, and thank you SO MUCH for your time and knowledge expended in helping me with my pursuit. Rollin'...missing the "Bob Zilla Show"...Olds


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RollinOlds442 said:


> Then it's definitely to my benefit this site has slowed down, but I know what you mean; a lot of people have gone away for one reason or another, which is sad, and all the more reason that I appreciate you being here. The 'vette I was referring to is on post #6040 (page 302)...the Barracuda on # 5982 (page 300) would be cool, too.
> The 1st casting I'm going to attempt is of a '71 Cutlass Wagon (I love Vista Cruisers), then a '55 Chevy Delivery; both of their wheel wells should line up with a 4-Gear. I also need to fab a replacement back window for a Tyco GM stocker Aerocoupe...I saw your drawer full of those, lol, although most weren't Aerocoupes, at least one was.
> Now, on a technical note, I'm going to try your method of spraying clear lacquer over decals (sparingly, initially) so it doesn't "melt" them...does it help to spray the decal sheet 1st, or should I wait until after they're placed on the car? I'm glad I found a source for 442 decals because I don't think I could pull off the side pinstripes any other way, no matter how experienced I may become, lol.
> I believe that's all for now, and thank you SO MUCH for your time and knowledge expended in helping me with my pursuit. Rollin'...missing the "Bob Zilla Show"...Olds


let's start with the decals...any bought decals susch as RRR, Slix, or company decals should be ok to appy to the car, then clear with lacquer. I use clear "lacquer" so if you use enamel clear, you might want to test first. Apply some "junk" decals to a diecast, then try out the clear... It's always good to test... I usally prime my body, apply lacquer base color, then some clear coats. Let that dry overnight. Then I use some Softscrub and give the body a light wash/scrub with an old toothbrush, apply my decals, let dry, then spray on some clear lacquer to seal... the soft wash/scrub kind of etches the body, helps your decals stay in place/stick better. I do still have some of the Vettes and Cudas... the Vettes fit an AFX magnatraction chassis, the Cuda fits a four gear type chassis. bodies are 12.00 each... add 4.00 S&H for shipping... Uh, Bob... a different kind of human...zilla is a cool guy...!!! RM


----------



## RollinOlds442

Loaded up on the lacquer paint and clear coat last night...TM wanted a purple car, so I'll probably use that for my test subject, lol...no, I'm for sure gonna get hers nice, she puts up with me. I had gleaned from your earlier posts about how to prep the surface for decal placement, so again I thank you for your incite. I pulled the trigger on a chrome paint pen for doing window and wheel well trim, so I'll see how that plays out. What works best to strip lacquer paint up if I need to start over? Is acetone too harsh? And Pine-Sol works on original A/FX? 
About your bodies...that's awesome and I'm down for one of each. I have chassis for the bodies. One of my favorite cars is the Peace Tank for some reason; it's big, bulky and top heavy, but it's fun to drive and clears the track up well when there's a pile up and its not time to get my butt up and retrieve vehicles. I guess PM for the details in obtaining the bodies from you...it's awesome you have them available.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Yeller Fellers...


----------



## tjetken

The yeller fellers are absolutely amazing! I wished I had the patience and skills to apply decals. Applying one star on each side of my army trucks is difficult enough for me.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome team: 3 Willy's & Transporter !!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow...It's been a while...the boys are still building...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great fades & rims on both cars. What make are the bodies? Keep up the great builds. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

Great freaking paint job and love how good the decals look! I have trouble applying one little US white star to my army trucks and I can’t imagine the patients you have to apply ALL those decals. I wish my clear comes out as deep as yours. Another amazing quality build!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Great fades & rims on both cars. What make are the bodies? Keep up the great builds. ..RL


Hey RL... That was made from a Mercedez McLaren SLR made by Maisto...I did add the rear spoiler, scoop, and front spoiler...Thanks, RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Would love to find that in a Maisto die cast! I've only run across one by Matchbox a few years back. A great transformation on this one!

Do you have plans for one of the Maisto (or have you already done one of their) CLK GTR bodies?. Would love to see what you do (or did) with it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Would love to find that in a Maisto die cast! I've only run across one by Matchbox a few years back. A great transformation on this one!
> 
> Do you have plans for one of the Maisto (or have you already done one of their) CLK GTR bodies?. Would love to see what you do (or did) with it.


I bought an extra body just in case...I'll look at the condition of it...if I don't forget...!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a couple of Mercohaulics the boys worked on...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Tell the boys they did a good job on them. 🤙


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Will do MFR...also here's the diecast you asked about...Nothing wrong with it, just bought it for a backup...


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Merc's with awesome paint jobs & glad to see the Good Wrench guys checking out the SLR's !!  ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ol' Jim...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Looks like the shop boys left something undone. You might want to get Pam to check out what is a hanging down there just behind the front tires.....just saying.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Looks like the shop boys left something undone. You might want to get Pam to check out what is a hanging down there just behind the front tires.....just saying". I think you are seeing the pick up shoes...these are slotcars....


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking paint & rims on the car, expected to see Pam directing the staging of it !! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hilltop Raceway said:


> "Looks like the shop boys left something undone. You might want to get Pam to check out what is a hanging down there just behind the front tires.....just saying". I think you are seeing the pick up shoes...these are slotcars....


I know. You must not have ever seen the photo of Pam Hardy checking underneath one of Jim's F/C....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry didn't catch that jest...Doh...!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Hilltop hope this clarifies the comment: 
Jungle Pam (Hardy), a very pretty girl in short shorts, was the backup girl for Jungle Jim's cars & bent over to check under the car before it raced. Check google images & hope info helps! .. RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh...I've checked it many times RL...Thanks, RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas to all...!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Feliz Navidad! 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

Merry Christmas to you, RM & your family. Two very nice stock convertibles that I would not mind having in my shop.
Lets hope the coming year brings the end to the pandemic & good health prevails for all ! ..RL


----------

